# Parallels : questions/rponses



## Anonyme (8 Avril 2006)

Bonjour,
est-ce que quelqu'un a crée ou trouvé un tutorial en français pour installer Parallels Workstation? Chez moi ça coince, il ne reconnait pas le CD de Windows... ou alors j'ai manqué une manip' ?
Merci !



Alors je me réponds à moi-même, au cas ou quelqu'un aurait le même problème: pour que le cd de Windows soit reconnu par Parallels, il faut l'insérer avant de lancer Parallels...
voilà voilà voilà...

source: forum MacBibouille


----------



## saxo (10 Avril 2006)

Lors de l'installation de Parallels, l'installeur tourne en rond au moment de choisir le disque de destination comme s'il ne trouvait pas de volume apte à recevoir le soft ?



			
				saxo a dit:
			
		

> Lors de l'installation de Parallels, l'installeur tourne en rond au moment de choisir le disque de destination comme s'il ne trouvait pas de volume apte à recevoir le soft ?



Après un redémarrage, ça marche, j'arrive à choisir un disque de destination.


----------



## UnAm (10 Avril 2006)

donc faut partitionner avant d'installer le truc? mais c'est pas censé "virtualiser"? pour moi, la virtualisation n'a pas besoin de partition justement :rose:


----------



## hauf (12 Avril 2006)

Non, aucun besoin de repartitionner. La "partition"
 sur laquelle XP (ou autre d'ailleurs : 98, 95, 3.1 pour les archeoinformaticiens, ou nimporte quelle release de linux pour x86) s'installe est un ficher pour OS X (comme avec VPc, Q, etc)

Faut pas esperer pouvoir jouer comme avec Boot Camp : la CG emulee est une "bete" carte generique avec 16 Mo de Vram dediee... Par contre, ca depote vraiment avec nimporte quel soft qui n'utilise pas de fonctions 3D (par exemple, office tourne vraiment tres bien).

Au niveau de l'utilisation, j'ai ete un peu decu par rapport a ce que j'en attendais. Je pensais pouvoir faire du drag&drop d'os x a xp, et inversement, et non, ca ne marche pas  Y'a juste le copier coller de texte qui marche, exactement comme avec CBD.


----------



## belzebuth (12 Avril 2006)

ce qui m'enerve aussi c'est le réseau airport qui marche pas (pas de partage de connexion Mac/PC)

sinon c'est effectivement extrèmement rapide (word se lance en 2 secondes et est d'une fluididité allucinante!)


----------



## totorino (12 Avril 2006)

Il faut aller dans le menu de Parallels "VM/Install Parallels tools".
ça va installer les drivers pour activer le réseau, le WIFI.
Il est ensuite possible de lire les répertoires partagés du Mac.

Donc aucun problème pour l'échange de fichier entre Mac et PC.

La beta 3 est sortie.

C'est très stable. C'est très rapide.

Seul Nikon Capture plante irrémédiablement. C'est d'ailleurs pareil avec Bootcamp.


----------



## belzebuth (12 Avril 2006)

merci pour le tuyau!!!!!

ça marche pas le partage réseau... bizarre... il faut configurer le PC ou tout se fait automatiquement comme sous VPC?


----------



## totorino (17 Avril 2006)

Il faut déjà partager au niveau des préférences systèmes du Mac.
Sinon essaye en désactivant le parefeu sur windows et mac (normalement c'est pas nécessaire).


----------



## belzebuth (17 Avril 2006)

partage réseau du mac, activer le partage Web? je vais essayer...

ça marhce pas.. peux tu me donner la marche à suivre, ou me dire ou tu l'as trouvée?

merci...


----------



## Anand (18 Avril 2006)

Je n'y suis pas arrivé non plus de mon côté. Une aide serait la bienvenue de celui ou celle qui a réussi cette connection réseau entre les deux OS car pour l'instant c'est plutôt la galère pour l'échange de fichier! 
Je suis obligé d'envoyer sur le net par yousendit.com un fichier et je le récupère sur XP via parallels


----------



## totorino (19 Avril 2006)

J'ai pas vraiment trouvé de marche à suivre. ça marche, c'est tout.
Dans les paramètres d'émulation réseau choisir Bridged Ethernet puis "en1:Airport/wireless adapter".

Depuis cette beta 3 j'arrive enfin à faire tourner Nikon capture, alors que ça plante toujours sous BootCamp !

Office, Photoshop, Nikon capture, Bonjour, Partage réseau, Plein écran, tout marche !

Vraiment super  

Bootcamp (à par pour les jeux 3D) me semble vraiment inutile.


----------



## Mehdib92 (24 Avril 2006)

DSL de polluer mais ca c mis a marche tout seul


----------



## belzebuth (24 Avril 2006)

depuis la beta 3 internet marche très bien!

Par contre, comment faire voir une clé USB à windows??? comment échanger des fichiers???


----------



## captainamo (25 Avril 2006)

Moi j'ai une autre question. Lorsque je lance parallels et windows au début j'ai ce message:
Your CPU supports Intel Virtualization Technology (VT-x) but it is currently disabled (locked by firmware). Virtual machine will be started without VT-x support (in software virtualization mode).

J'ai fais ensuite la mise à jour firmware pour mon mini mais le message est le meme. Pourquoi n'ai je pas la virtualisation. Je suppose que les performances seront accrues.
Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Goli (25 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> depuis la beta 3 internet marche très bien!
> 
> Par contre, comment faire voir une clé USB à windows??? comment échanger des fichiers???



Connexion USB & transfert de fichiers entre Win et OS X par glisser-déposer : la prochaine bêta 5; il paraît.


----------



## totorino (25 Avril 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'ai une autre question. Lorsque je lance parallels et windows au début j'ai ce message:
> Your CPU supports Intel Virtualization Technology (VT-x) but it is currently disabled (locked by firmware). Virtual machine will be started without VT-x support (in software virtualization mode).
> 
> J'ai fais ensuite la mise à jour firmware pour mon mini mais le message est le meme. Pourquoi n'ai je pas la virtualisation. Je suppose que les performances seront accrues.
> Merci pour votre aide



Jamais eu ce message.

Quand à la reconnaissance de l'USB c'est prévu dans la prochaine beta


----------



## Einbert (26 Avril 2006)

Pour ma part, j'ai également eu le même message d'erreur au début, mais tout d'un coup, pouf, plus de ce message. Maintenant, à savoir si c'est toujours le cas... Mystère et boule de gomme  .
Il me semble en effet avoir lu à quelque part, que VT-x était pour le moment bloqué par le firmware (ce qui serait confirmé par le message d'erreur). Il faudrait aller voir sur les forums d'Apple ou de Parallels pour en savoir plus...

++


----------



## captainamo (26 Avril 2006)

merci pour l'info.
En somme ca peut etre un bug de parallels aussi car je trouve l'emulation super rapide. 
Et si c'est effectivement un blocage volontaire d'apple du firmware il sera je pense changé pour leopard si ce dernier inclu de nombreuses technologies de virtualisation.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Avril 2006)

Hum, VT Parallels en parle largement dans leur interview des news de macgé au cas ou,  il est utilisé par WorkStation, il n'est apparement pas du tout bridé, simplement que tiger ne l'utilise pas 

Pour les bugs, dans la même interview il répète que c'est une *Béta* 

http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=120716


----------



## heliotrope (26 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous, 

 L'idée de racheter un PC m'étant insupportable, je me suis commandé un mini core solo pour tester mes sites sous IE.

Ma question est la suivante: Est ce que le hardware du solo sera suffisant pour assurer une virtualisation satisfaisante en terme de rapidité?

Jusqu'ici je n'ai lu que des témoignages concernant des duals.

Si vous avez des infos ...

Merci


----------



## Einbert (26 Avril 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> merci pour l'info.
> En somme ca peut etre un bug de parallels aussi car je trouve l'emulation super rapide.
> Et si c'est effectivement un blocage volontaire d'apple du firmware il sera je pense changé pour leopard si ce dernier inclu de nombreuses technologies de virtualisation.



Non, le bug vient de chez Apple. Parallels travaillent en étroite collaboration avec Apple afin de les aider à résoudre ce problème. Le bug vient de leur firmware et semblerait ne toucher que les MacMini, d'après ce que j'ai pu lire sur les forums de Parallels. Il y a apparemment deux solutions pour contourner le problème : 
 1) Laisser le macmini se mettre en veille, attendre 5minutes, le réveiller et oh magie, VT-x fonctionne (oui, je sais, c'est du bricolage à deux balles :hein: )
2) Avec l'aide d'un petit programme... Je reposterai plus à ce sujet demain, quand je trouverai le temps... Pour les impatients, allez faire un tour sur les forums de Parallels et faites également une recherche sur le forum de Macbidouille.

++


----------



## Einbert (26 Avril 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> Salut à tous,
> 
> L'idée de racheter un PC m'étant insupportable, je me suis commandé un mini core solo pour tester mes sites sous IE.
> 
> ...



Cela fonctionne très bien sur un mini core solo, mais il me semble que le core solo n'intègre pas la technologie VT-x qui vient booster les performances pour la virtualisation.

++


----------



## heliotrope (26 Avril 2006)

Salut merci de ta réponse, 

j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur le forum de parallel et les infos sont contradictoires. Il y des témoignages de possesseur de solo qui assure avoir activé la VT-x

Y a un flou à ce sujet 
Je posterai dès réception de la machine.

thx

EDIT : notamment ici -> http://forum.parallels.com/post3927-25.html


----------



## captainamo (26 Avril 2006)

le coup de la mise en veille a marché c'est dingue lol. Bon je vais voir ce que ca change parce qu'en fait je vois pas à quoi ca sert lol.

En tout cas infiniment merci pour cette astuce c'est super sympa de ta part.


----------



## captainamo (26 Avril 2006)

ah non c bon j'ai compris du moins j'ai le résultat sous les yeux, ca va trop vite lol. J'aurais jamais cru c'est extra lol Vraiment merci meme si pour le moment je n'en ai pas trop l'utilité c pour un peu découvrir linux que j'ai mis ca mais c vraiment extra


----------



## iota (26 Avril 2006)

Salut.

La Beta 5 est dispo.
Elle permet de partager des dossiers entre Mac OS X et les OS virtualisés.

Sinon, VirtueDesktops gère Parallels, et une fois les deux installés, ça donne ça.

_Edit : Pour ceux qui utilisent Parallels, Windows reconnaît quoi comme processeur, un Core Duo ?_

@+
iota


----------



## captainamo (26 Avril 2006)

j'ai une question je trouve pas le dossier partager dans le windows de parallels il est où?

Merci d'avance


----------



## bluheim (26 Avril 2006)

Pareil !!! 

J'ai configuré un dossier partagé et impossible de la trouver sous Windows...


----------



## captainamo (27 Avril 2006)

Le processeur reconnu par windows sous parell pour mon core duo 1,67 Ghz est : T2300 1,66Ghz. Je crois que c la dénomination des core duo sur pc donc c bien le meme processeur


----------



## bluheim (27 Avril 2006)

captainamo a dit:
			
		

> Le processeur reconnu par windows sous parell pour mon core duo 1,67 Ghz est : T2300 1,66Ghz. Je crois que c la dénomination des core duo sur pc donc c bien le meme processeur



Oui, c'est bien la dénomination officielle (Intel) de ton Core Duo.


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2006)

bluheim a dit:
			
		

> Pareil !!!
> 
> J'ai configuré un dossier partagé et impossible de la trouver sous Windows...



tu as installé les parallels tools ?

je pense que c'est indispensable pour voir le partage dans le voisinage reseau.... pour moi, c'est impec.


----------



## bluheim (27 Avril 2006)

Ben voilà, il suffisait de nous dire que c'était dans le voisinage réseau ! 

Maintenant, tu n'as plus qu'à nous explique ce que c'est exactement...


----------



## Einbert (27 Avril 2006)

Et qu'en est-il du partage de la connexion ? J'ai dû moi-même configurer les params réseaux en manuel pour que cela fonctionne (ce qui n'est à mon sens pas optimal, mais bon, tant que finalement ça fonctionne). Et d'après ce que j'avais pu lire sur les forums de Parallels, d'autres utilisateurs avaient le même problème depuis la bêta 4. Je vais tester à midi pour voir  .
Juste pour savoir, chez vous c'est configuré IP automatique et cela fonctionne (via wifi) ? 

++


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2006)

je suis relié par ethernet à une borne express, elle meme relié en wds à une extreme.
rien à configurer pour le net, quelque soit le systeme d'exploitation utilisé....


----------



## brome (27 Avril 2006)

Parallels fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à ce que j'installe la version 2.1b5 hier.

Depuis, quand je le démarre, il me signale un problème, genre qu'il n'a pu se connecter à un de ses drivers, et me conseille de relancer Parallels ou de le ré-installer si le problème persiste. Vous pensez bien que j'ai fait les deux. Sans succès.

Hélas, le forum de support de Parallels semble être fermé pour maintenance pour le moment.

Je suis curieux de savoir si je suis un cas isolé, ou si vous avez constaté vous aussi des problèmes avec cette 2.1 beta 5.


----------



## captainamo (27 Avril 2006)

je trouve pas voisinage réseau dans windows lol.
j'ai installé les parallels tools ca c'est ok mais où est donc le dossier partagé. Dans VPC c'était un disque dur supplémentaire dans le poste de travail mais là...


----------



## belzebuth (27 Avril 2006)

faut faire clique droit sur favori réseau et faire "explorer".
moi je l'ai trouvé la en tous cas... mais c'est vrai que c'est pas super pratique!
enfin maintenant j'ai des alias sur mon bureau et ça marche nikel!

par contre la transition cube est un peu foireuse... je voudrais vraiment avoir un windows full screen OU rien du tout... là je suis en 1280x800 sous mac os X et pareil en full screen sous windows..
bref pas top pour le moment!

par contre au rythme ou ça avance microsoft peut abandonner VPC8!


----------



## azaroth (27 Avril 2006)

Comment est gérée la carte vidéo avec workstation ?
J'ai vu une démo sur le net d'Half-life 2 tournant sur un mac. J'en déduis donc que l'émulation est parfaite car le jeu est plutôt gourmand en ressource et donc ma question est :

Comment configurer workstation pour que je puisse jouer à mes jeux pc et temps que j'y suis, je voudrai faire marcher mes anciens jeux DOS, est-ce possible ?


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> par contre la transition cube est un peu foireuse... je voudrais vraiment avoir un windows full screen OU rien du tout... là je suis en 1280x800 sous mac os X et pareil en full screen sous windows..
> bref pas top pour le moment!



depuis l'installation des tools, j'ai enfin accés au 1280x768 dans xp, du coup, plein ecran tip top dans les deux environements....


----------



## ficelle (27 Avril 2006)

azaroth a dit:
			
		

> Comment est gérée la carte vidéo avec workstation ?
> J'ai vu une démo sur le net d'Half-life 2 tournant sur un mac. J'en déduis donc que l'émulation est parfaite car le jeu est plutôt gourmand en ressource et donc ma question est




ce n'est pas de l'emulation, mais de la virtualisation.

quant à la démo de HL2 que tu as croisé, elle dut être réalisé en demarrant XP avec bootcamp, certainement pas avec paralleles...


----------



## tounet83 (27 Avril 2006)

@belzebuth


je sais pas si c'est ton probléme mais...
Pour le plein écran on peut cocher dans les préférences de parallels "change mac os x resolution" dans l'onglet "user interface"
en fenêtré j'ai 1024*768 et en full screen 1280*1024...

par contre windows (dans parallels) voit un core solo à 1,66 (1300 au lieu de 2300) ??? une idée?


----------



## bluheim (27 Avril 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Parallels fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à ce que j'installe la version 2.1b5 hier.
> 
> Depuis, quand je le démarre, il me signale un problème, genre qu'il n'a pu se connecter à un de ses drivers, et me conseille de relancer Parallels ou de le ré-installer si le problème persiste. Vous pensez bien que j'ai fait les deux. Sans succès.
> 
> ...



Redémarre ton Mac, ça a réglé le problème chez moi...


----------



## captainamo (27 Avril 2006)

merci pour l'info pour le voisinage réseau ca marche nickel mais faut etre tordu pour aller le mettre là lol j'aurais jamais trouvé tout seul. 

pour l'effet cube utilise le logiciel virtue, tu configure les touches f13 et f1 pour passer d'un bureau à l'autre
sur le deuxième bureau tu lance parallels et tu met windaube en plein écran et là c gagné
tu appuie sur f1 pour l'effet cube pour revenir sur ton premier bureau mac os X eet F13 pour passer en effet cube à windows en plein écran sous parell sur le deuxième bureau


----------



## belzebuth (27 Avril 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> depuis l'installation des tools, j'ai enfin accés au 1280x768 dans xp, du coup, plein ecran tip top dans les deux environements....





			
				tounet83 a dit:
			
		

> @belzebuth
> je sais pas si c'est ton probléme mais...
> Pour le plein écran on peut cocher dans les préférences de parallels "change mac os x resolution" dans l'onglet "user interface"
> en fenêtré j'ai 1024*768 et en full screen 1280*1024...
> par contre windows (dans parallels) voit un core solo à 1,66 (1300 au lieu de 2300) ??? une idée?




Le problème c'est que je ne veux pas changer la résolution de mac os X...

je souhaiterais que, lorsque je lance PW, rien ne s'affiche sur le bureau du mac. mais que lorsque je clique sur l'icone de PW puis fait la combi alt enter je passe en fullscreen windows!

maintenant soit j'ai XP en fenetré sous mac os X 800x600 (ou autre) et quand je fais alt enter je me retrouve soit en 800x600 full screen, soit je dois attendre 4 ou 5 secondes que l'affichage change et passe en 1440x900. c'est pas super pratique... en plus toutes les icones sont bougée (puisque je change de résolution), etc...

pour le moment je dois donc masquer PW, et laisser windows en 1440x900


----------



## bluheim (27 Avril 2006)

Quelqu'un peut me dire où se trouve la fameux voisinage réseau ?


----------



## captainamo (27 Avril 2006)

tu ouvres pas exemple poste de travail dans XP et dans la fenètre à gauche tu as favori réseau, tu fais un clic droit puis explorer et là tu trouvera le shared folder lol


----------



## Anand (27 Avril 2006)

Même problème.En plus la flèche de la souris apparaît en double comme avec la  beta3: une blanche pour parallels et une noire pour OSX  
Comment fait-on pour avoir une fenêtre qui ne prend pas tout l'écran sans être pour autant en mode plein écran ?


----------



## JP (27 Avril 2006)

je prends au vol la discussion : ce qui me fait baver c'est la dictée vocale
vous croyez que Dragon Naturally ou autre marcherait dessus ?
il y a suffisamment de puissance restante en virtualisation ?
le micro serait reconnu ?
avis ?


----------



## brome (27 Avril 2006)

Le micro interne de mon iMac est reconnu, en tout cas. Donc ça devrait pouvoir fonctionner.


----------



## Goli (29 Avril 2006)

Salut à tous
moi aussi je prends la discussion em marche :
- Micro interne est reconnu dans la version bêta5, mais la qualité n'y est pas encore ( en tout cas pour msn & yahoo messenger )
- Pour trouver les fichiers partagers, y a aussi ça comme solution : ouvrire Internet explorer et y entrer son IP, genre //192.168.... ( ça se trouve dans système préférences/partage/partage windows (en bas de l'écran))
- Dans la dernière version bêta5, n'y a plus la résolution 1200*800. C'est dommage, car pour un iMac 17" ou un MBP 15.4" c'était plus confortable. 
- Parfois il y a conflit entre deux versions; faut dans ce cas déinstaller complètement la version précédente.

Tout ceci dit, moi j'éstime que par rapport à ce qu'on a vu déjà ( vpc, wintel, etc... ) ce Parallels est un petit vrai bijou.


----------



## heliotrope (29 Avril 2006)

Salut, 

comme vous j'ai installé parallels et je suis bluffé par ce soft. J'attends avec impatience de la ram supplémentaire pour allouer d'avantage que 128mo à XP.

En revanche comme d'autres avant moi je regrette l'absence des resolutions d'ecran typiques apple. Esperons que cela viendra avec les nvelles versions.

Une derniere chose la date de sortie du produit final est elle connue, je n'ai rien vu sur leur site à ce sujet.


----------



## brome (29 Avril 2006)

Ah ? Pourtant, la résolution 1400x900 de mon iMac 17" est disponible. Nickel pour l'utilisation en plein écran.

Autre chose, vous arrivez à utiliser l'USB ? Chez moi, ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai essayé avec une clé USB, pas moyen, même en l'éjectant depuis MacOS et en lançant Parallels ensuite.


----------



## Goli (29 Avril 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Ah ? Pourtant, la résolution 1400x900 de mon iMac 17" est disponible. Nickel pour l'utilisation en plein écran.
> 
> Autre chose, vous arrivez à utiliser l'USB ? Chez moi, ça ne fonctionne pas. J'ai essayé avec une clé USB, pas moyen, même en l'éjectant depuis MacOS et en lançant Parallels ensuite.



Pour la résolution plein écran 1400*900, c'est exact; mais quand on veut un écran correctement visible tout en ayant un oeil sur son OSX, je regrette 1200*800. 
Quant à USB, mêmes démarches que toi, et même résultat négatif... Ce sera pour la prochaine fois.
La version finale, me semble, est prévue pour fin mai.


----------



## ficelle (29 Avril 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> En revanche comme d'autres avant moi je regrette l'absence des resolutions d'ecran typiques apple. Esperons que cela viendra avec les nvelles versions.



tu as installé les parallels tools ?


----------



## heliotrope (30 Avril 2006)

Merci Je viens de les installer et c'est parfait.

En revanche existe t'il un moyen de reduire la fenetre de la VM lorsque l'on est pas en mode plein ecran parce qu'elle est de la taille de la resolution choisie pour l'os virtualisé  sans que l'on puisse la redimensionner.

thx


----------



## iota (30 Avril 2006)

Salut.

La beta 6 de Parallels Workstation est disponible ici.

@+
iota


----------



## ficelle (3 Mai 2006)

ils assurent bien :

As you know, your beta key for Parallels Workstation 2.1 for Mac OS X is scheduled to expire in a few days. Since we are still in beta testing, we are pleased to provide you with a new, extended beta key that will allow you to use Parallels Workstation through the end of the beta program!


----------



## Mehdib92 (4 Mai 2006)

oe c'est klr que c'est cool mais un mail comme ca ca veut dire que la version finale c'est pas pour tout de suite...


----------



## belzebuth (4 Mai 2006)

d'un autre coté j'ai plus acheté de logiciels depuis au moins 2 ans (except tiger) ben je pense qu'ils méritent vraiment leurs 32&#8364;...


----------



## fpoil (4 Mai 2006)

c'est clair, j'ai testé la beta 6 hier et pas de pb : l'effet cube quand tu passes d'xp à os x en plein écran cela jette..., le réseau fonctionne bien, pas testé l'usb et n'ai pas encore compris l'utilisation du shared folder sinon 30 euros c'est un juste prix

bon si léopard intègre la virtualisation, ils vont être mal paralells...


----------



## brome (4 Mai 2006)

Pour l'USB, j'ai enfin compris comment faire (grâce au forum de Parallels). 
La machine étant à l'arrêt (c'est à dire éteinte), il faut éditer sa configuration (en cliquant sur "Edit"), et ajouter un "USB controller" en cliquant sur le bouton "Add" en bas de la fenêtre qui apparaît.

J'ai testé avec une clé USB, ça fonctionne.

Pour les Shared Folders, c'est un peu le même principe pour les ajouter. Ensuite, pour y accéder depuis Win XP, il faut cliquer droit sur "Favoris réseau" et choisir explorer, puis naviguer dans l'arborescence jusqu'à trouver le répertoire en question.


----------



## belzebuth (4 Mai 2006)

dans la nouvelle beta il y a automatiquement un raccourci sur le bureau


----------



## houlala63 (18 Mai 2006)

Nouvelle version disponible:
2.1.1832.0 RC


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,
j'ai deux questions concernant Parallels: 
1. Est-il possible de revenir sous Mac OS depuis Windows avec l'effec Cube? Si oui, avec quels touches?
2. Est-ce que chez vous aussi , le mouvement de la souris (malgré plusieurs essais de réglages) est saccadé?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (19 Mai 2006)

Bon en fait, le simple fait de presser ctrl+alt fait revenir sous Mac Os avec l'effet cube. Problème réglé, donc.
Mais comment faire pour lancer le mode Pein écran avec un raccourci clavier ?


----------



## brome (19 Mai 2006)

Pour entrer et sortir du mode plein écran (avec l'effet cube en prime), c'est ALT+ENTREE.


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> 2. Est-ce que chez vous aussi , le mouvement de la souris (malgré plusieurs essais de réglages) est saccadé?



si ta souris est sacccadée, c'est certainement que tu n'as pas installé parralels tools....


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> si ta souris est sacccadée, c'est certainement que tu n'as pas installé parralels tools....


Parallels tools? Kèsako? On le trouve où? Je l'ai pas trouvé sur le site de Parallels

Edit: je retire, j'ai trouvé (eh oui, une petite recherche de temps en temps ça fait pas de mal... désolé)


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

ça marche du tonnerre de dieu ! Merci beaucoup !
Par contre, autre question: lorsque je lance Parallels, et qu'il n'est pas encore en mode plein écran, la fenêtre est trop grande pour que je puisse atteindre le petit





"truc" qui permet de la rapetisser et comme elle "touche le plafond", impossible de la remonter suffisamment... J'espère que je me fais comprendre... Donc, comment faire pour rapetisser cette fenêtre ou alors, encore mieux, comment faire pour démarrer en mode plein écran directement en lançant Parallels ? (c-à-d: effet cube et lancement de Windows en plein écran dès qu'on clique sur l'icône de Parallels)
Merci


----------



## belzebuth (23 Mai 2006)

Chez moi CTRL clic ne marche plus avec la RC...


----------



## Goli (23 Mai 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> ça marche du tonnerre de dieu ! Merci beaucoup !
> Par contre, autre question: lorsque je lance Parallels, et qu'il n'est pas encore en mode plein écran, la fenêtre est trop grande pour que je puisse atteindre le petit
> 
> 
> ...



Ce que tu recherches, le coin amovible pour redimensionner la fênetre, n'existe pas sous Windows; en plus un bureau d'OS n'est pas redimensionnable. Par contre tu peux modifier à ta guise la résolution de l'écran dans Panneau Configuration/Affichage/Paramètres. 
Pour démarrer direcetment en plein écran, vois "edit" de Parallels.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Mai 2006)

Goli a dit:
			
		

> Ce que tu recherches, le coin amovible pour redimensionner la fênetre, n'existe pas sous Windows; en plus un bureau d'OS n'est pas redimensionnable. Par contre tu peux modifier à ta guise la résolution de l'écran dans Panneau Configuration/Affichage/Paramètres.
> Pour démarrer direcetment en plein écran, vois "edit" de Parallels.



Je me suis mal fait comprendre: la fenêtre dont je parle n'est pas le bureau de windows mais bien la fenêtre de parallels sous Mac OS. La preuve, c'est que même si windows est lancé, je n'ai pas accès à la barre "du bas" (elle sort de l'écran, car la fenêtre est trop basse...)
Si je passe en mode plein écran (avec alt+enter), alors là, oui, je suis entièrement sous windows, mais dans ce cas j'ai accès à la barre "du bas" (elle a un vrai nom cette barre?)


----------



## ficelle (23 Mai 2006)

je crois qu'il y a possibilité d'avoir une resolution ecran de xp pour le mode fenetre, et une pour le plein ecran, mais je n'ai pas encore compris l'astuce.
par contre, impossible de resizer la fenetre en glissant le coin inferieur comme on peut le faire sur remote desktop... ça va peut etre venir... quartz doit bien etre capable de ça


----------



## Anand (23 Mai 2006)

manolo81 a dit:
			
		

> Je me suis mal fait comprendre: la fenêtre dont je parle n'est pas le bureau de windows mais bien la fenêtre de parallels sous Mac OS. La preuve, c'est que même si windows est lancé, je n'ai pas accès à la barre "du bas" (elle sort de l'écran, car la fenêtre est trop basse...)
> Si je passe en mode plein écran (avec alt+enter), alors là, oui, je suis entièrement sous windows, mais dans ce cas j'ai accès à la barre "du bas" (elle a un vrai nom cette barre?)



C'est pratique de pouvoir redimensionner à volonté la fenêtre pour certaine appli qui ne demande pas un affichage plein écran.Mais qu'est-ce qu'il font à laisser trainer ce bug. VPC gère parfaitement celà.


----------



## ficelle (24 Mai 2006)

Anand a dit:
			
		

> Mais qu'est-ce qu'il font à laisser trainer ce bug. VPC gère parfaitement celà.



tu as pensé à envoyer un petit rapport ?


----------



## belzebuth (24 Mai 2006)

quid du CTRL clic???


----------



## ficelle (24 Mai 2006)

sous windows, la souris 2 boutons est de rigueur


----------



## jeff34 (24 Mai 2006)

Avec une souris 1 bouton, faire ctrl+maj+click, cela équivaut au clic gauche


----------



## Anand (24 Mai 2006)

ficelle a dit:
			
		

> tu as pensé à envoyer un petit rapport ?



Ben non ils doivent le savoir car c'est tellement visible cette fenêtre qui sort de l'écran.
Si dans la prochaine version ils remettent çà c'est sûr je prend ma plume:sleep:


----------



## Anand (24 Mai 2006)

J'ai installé MacDrive 6.1.2 sur parallels mais aucun disque dur externes ne montent  
Comment régler ce problème ou est-ce  parallels qui ne  gère pas les périphériques comme les DD ?


----------



## Anand (25 Mai 2006)

Il y a bien quelqu'un  qui a installé Parallels et qui a un Disque dur externe, et par hasard l'aurait allumé en même temps que parallels  et donc  peux confirmer ou non s'il a rencontré problème  
çà fonctionne bien avec BootCamp pourquoi pas avec Parallels.


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

j'ai des dossiers partagés sur un disque externe, et ça marche... mais pas question de laisser XP poluer toutes mes partitions 

ps : sur macbook, le click-droit avec le trackpad fonctionne parfaitement sous xp


----------



## Anand (25 Mai 2006)

Je voudrais bien voir le DD monter comme avec bootcamp.Je ne vais que très rarement sur le net sous XP et je pense que çà limite le risque de pollution.
J'ai envoyé un rapport à l'équipe de Parallels pour leur exposer ce problème.On verra
Le seul dossier que j'arrive à partager c'est "shareDoc" avec la création dun réseau domestique.Je sais pas faire autrement car ta solution de partager un dossier d'un DD externe m'intéresse beaucoup.Quand tu aura deux minutes


----------



## belzebuth (25 Mai 2006)

jeff34 a dit:
			
		

> Avec une souris 1 bouton, faire ctrl+maj+click, cela équivaut au clic gauche



merci! je sais aps pq ça marche plus sans MAJ sur mon MBP..


----------



## niko! (25 Mai 2006)

Bonsoir à tous, mon pc est en panne et je pense acheter un MacBook mais j'ai toujours besoin de Windows XP!

En ce qui concerne Parallels:

- Est - il compatible avec un Mac Book simple
- Est - il comptabile avec le cd windows xp sp1
- Que ce passe t'il si je chope un virus?

Merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Anonyme (25 Mai 2006)

niko! a dit:
			
		

> - Est - il compatible avec un Mac Book simple


oui


			
				niko! a dit:
			
		

> - Est - il comptabile avec le cd windows xp sp1


Selon Parallels, il fonctionne avec presque tous les Widows et bien d'autres OS aussi, d'ailleurs. Donc oui, avec la sp1, y aura aucun problème



			
				niko! a dit:
			
		

> - Que ce passe t'il si je chope un virus?


C'est la question à 1000 Euros ! Pour l'instant, on n'en sait trop rien... à moins que d'autres aient des idées ?


----------



## zerozerosix (25 Mai 2006)

Je n'ai pas installé Parallels, mais à priori c'est plus "sûr" que l'installation native avec BootCamp : Parallels installe windows sur un disque virtuel qui est un fichier OS X. Normalement rien ne sort de ce faux disque, dont les virus. De toute façon ils ne peuvent pas s'exécuter en dehors de l'espace mémoire virtuel alloué à Windows... Par contre ils peuvent toujours pourrir l'install Windows et tous les fichiers qui s'y trouvent...

(BootCamp est une install native. Windows prend le contrôle total du Mac. Windows ne peut pas écrire directement sur les partitions HFS d'Apple, mais rien n'empêche un virus de corrompre les partitions, y compris celles de Mac OS. Avec Parallels aucun risque puisque Windows accède à un faux disque).


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai pas installé Parallels, mais à priori c'est plus "sûr" que l'installation native avec BootCamp : Parallels installe windows sur un disque virtuel qui est un fichier OS X. Normalement rien ne sort de ce faux disque, dont les virus. De toute façon ils ne peuvent pas s'exécuter en dehors de l'espace mémoire virtuel alloué à Windows... Par contre ils peuvent toujours pourrir l'install Windows et tous les fichiers qui s'y trouvent...



c'est pour ça que je me suis gravé l'image parallels d'un XP qui va bien, avec tous les softs dont j'ai besoin, afin de pouvoir revenir en 10 secondes à la config de base


----------



## Vicbus (25 Mai 2006)

Tant qu'on parle de Parallels, Virtual PC, c'est *exactement la même chose *que Parallels ?

Vicbus


----------



## brome (25 Mai 2006)

Non.

Parallels Workstation...

- ne fait pas d'émulation mais de la vitualisation. Plus rapide car pas besoin de traduire les instructions destinées au processeur.
- fonctionne sur les macs Intel uniquement.
- utilise le système de virtualisation VTx intégré au processeur, pour des performances accrues.
- permet de faire tourner Windows à une vitesse équivalente à celle qu'atteindrait un Windows natif dans Bootcamp.

Virtual PC...

- fait de l'émulation et pas de la virtualisation (donc lent).
- fonctionne uniquement sur macs PPC.
- est globalement beaucoup plus lent qu'un PC à processeur équivalent.


----------



## ficelle (25 Mai 2006)

Vicbus a dit:
			
		

> Tant qu'on parle de Parallels, Virtual PC, c'est *exactement la même chose *que Parallels ?



pas du tout...

virtual pc emule un x86 sur power pc... alors que parallels permet de faire tourner des machines virtuelles x86 sur x86.


edit : arf... quoique virtual pc windows fait la même chose


----------



## Vicbus (25 Mai 2006)

J'ai un Mac Intel, donc c'est mieux que je prennes Parallels... ?
Heu Virtual PC ne fait pas d'émulation !


----------



## zerozerosix (25 Mai 2006)

Vicbus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai un Mac Intel, donc c'est mieux que je prennes Parallels... ?
> Heu Virtual PC ne fait pas d'émulation !



Virtual PC ne marche pas sur les Mac Intel il me semble. De toute façon il ne t'apporteras rien de plus que Parallels.


----------



## Cornelius (25 Mai 2006)

Quelqu'un a-t'il testé ce MacBook avec XP en Parallels? Ca m'a l'air d'être rigolo (bien qu'évidemment je n'achète pas un mac pour réinstaller windaube)...mais quelles en sont les limites? Est-ce-qu'on peut déplacer des fichiers? Est-ce-qu'on peut copier/coller de l'un à l'autre? Est-ce-qu'un fichier téléchargé depuis (imaginons) un programme P2P sur XP peut être ensuite déplacé dans la partition OSX et ajouté à la biblio Itunes?


----------



## belzebuth (26 Mai 2006)

je l'ai sur un mac book pro.

On peut déplacer les fichiers, copier coller, copier sur d'autres partitions, bref NO PROBLEM!


----------



## cosimow (26 Mai 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai deux programmes qui ne marchent que sur Windows et qui demandent pas mal de puissance de calcul et de mémoire. J'ai un MacBook 13'' (1,83Ghz, 60Go) et donc pour le calcul ça devrait aller mais en revanche je n'ai pas la place dans mon ordinateur pour pouvoir installer Windows et pouvoir ensuite qd même travailler sur les programmes (SAS, pgm de traitement statistique qui demande pas de mémoire vu que les bases de données peuvent être énormes et IDRISI, pgm de télédetection qui demande pas mal de place).

Est-ce qu'il existe des pgm pour pouvoir faire semblant d'être sur Windows sans avoir installé les 4Go nécessaires? (il me reste à peine 5Go de libre..)

Sinon je dispose d'un gros disque dur externe (300Go!). Est-ce que je peux faire travailler un émulateur dessus? (genre virtual PC, si jamais il y a mieux étant donné que j'ai un processeur Intel, et gratuit je suis preneur!!)


----------



## zemzem (26 Mai 2006)

Si il ne te reste que 5Go, c'est que tu as beaucoup trop de dossier (photo/musique etc..)
que tu devrais mettre dans ton DD ext. ton ordi tournera beaucoup mieux et tu auras peut-être la place d'installer Windows ...


----------



## cosimow (26 Mai 2006)

Le pb est que c'est la musique que j'écoute en temps normal (30Go environ). Le reste ce sont divers dossiers mais qui ne prennent pas non plus tant de place.

Est-ce qu'il faut absolument installer TOUT winbouze? Ne puis-je pas le faire sur le DD externe?


----------



## Toumak (26 Mai 2006)

tu veux utiliser des soft windows sans être obligé dinstaller windows via bootcamp, de créer une 2ème partition, perdre du temps à rebooter à chaque fois que tu veux utiliser un soft ainsi que perdre de la place pr osx?
si tes softs ont juste besoin de puissance processeur et de ram, alors tu as tout intéret à installer parallels de workstation.(pour l'avoir testé je peux t'assurer que ça roule super bien) mais si tu as besoin de puissance graphique, laisse tomber, là tu dois utiliser bootcamp(je l'ai aussi testé et c'es tgénial). mais dans les deux cas -bootcamp ou parallels- tu devras de toute façon perdre 3go pr l'installation de windows.donc je te conseillerais d'essayer parrallels, car avec lui tu pourras toujours agrandir ou rétraicir l'image disque que tu auras créé pour windows, ainsi que la supprimer très facilement.
il y a peut-être un autre moyen, mais je ne l'ai pas testé, c'est d'installer xp sur un dd externe(plus d'infos par là ==> http://forum.onmac.net/showthread.php?t=1015 )
ou bien de sauvegarder tes images parallels de windows sur ton dd externe


----------



## cosimow (26 Mai 2006)

Les deux programmes dont je dois me servir sont:
    -SAS ou STATA qui sont de programmes qui exécutent plein de calculs pour traiter des bases de données pour en tirer des résultats statistiques (les bases à traiter peuvent être collossales : 180 Mo par base pour une enquête emploi non zippée, donc si on traite une dizaine voire plus de bases ça demande pas mal d'espace disque libre)
   - IDRISI qui fait pas mal de calcul mais qui sort des images et non des chiffres. Ce ne sont pas sensées être des belles images mais tout de même c'est qd même un truc un peu graphique. Mais je ne me rends absolument pas compte de ce qui est le mieux...

Enregistrer des images parallels sur mon dd externe ça consisterait en quoi?


PS. Si j'installe une de ces deux applications, comment ça se passe? Je mets un truc qui fait comme si c'était un PC qui marchait dans mon MAC et j'y ai accès toujours (c'est toujours installé donc)? Les programmes que j'y installerais seraient logés là-dedans donc?


Excuse stp mon ignorance crasse en la matière je suis pire que débutant...


----------



## Toumak (26 Mai 2006)

Cosimo Winckler a dit:
			
		

> Enregistrer des images parallels sur mon dd externe ça consisterait en quoi?


en fait ces images sont des gros fichiers dans lesquels tu as installé un os (que ça soit linux ou windows) ainsi que toutes sortes d'applications. ces images sont "lues" par un programme(ici parallels).comme ce n'est qu'un fichier, tu peux très bien le déplacer sur ton dd externe. ce qui est pratique c'est que tu peux changer à tout moment la taille de cette image ainsi que la mémoire que tu lui attribues (sachant que tiger à aussi besoin de ram)




			
				Cosimo Winckler a dit:
			
		

> PS. Si j'installe une de ces deux applications, comment ça se passe? Je mets un truc qui fait comme si c'était un PC qui marchait dans mon MAC et j'y ai accès toujours (c'est toujours installé donc)? Les programmes que j'y installerais seraient logés là-dedans donc?


oui, c'est comme si c'est un pc qui marchait dans ton mac.il te suffit de sauvegarder là où tu en es arrivé et puis de quitter parralels.dès que tu voudras retravailler sous windows, tu relances paralles et il reviendra là où tu l'avais laissé la dernière fois.
tous ce que tu installerais dans ce windows se trouverait alors dans cette image.




			
				Cosimo Winckler a dit:
			
		

> Excuse stp mon ignorance crasse en la matière je suis pire que débutant...


t'excuse pas, on a tous commencé débutanten plus si je peux aider


----------



## Vicbus (26 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Virtual PC ne marche pas sur les Mac Intel il me semble. De toute façon il ne t'apporteras rien de plus que Parallels.



Où je peux acheter Parallels ??
Merci encore 
Vicbus


----------



## zerozerosix (26 Mai 2006)

Le mieux c'est encore sur le site de Parallels  
Pour l'instant il est en release candidate, ultime phase avant la commercialisation. Tu auras donc la possibilité de l'essayer et de voir s'il correspond à tes besoins


----------



## Vicbus (26 Mai 2006)

Ok merci beeucoup!!

Vicbus


----------



## iota (26 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				niko! a dit:
			
		

> - Que ce passe t'il si je chope un virus?


Dans le pire des cas, tu flingues ton image disque (et tes fichiers persos que tu as stockés dessus, le mieux étant de sauvegarder les documents importants directement sur la partition de Mac OS X).

Pour résoudre rapidement un problème de virus, la meilleure méthode reste celle de Ficelle :





			
				ficelle a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour ça que je me suis gravé l'image parallels d'un XP qui va bien, avec tous les softs dont j'ai besoin, afin de pouvoir revenir en 10 secondes à la config de base





			
				Vicbus a dit:
			
		

> Heu Virtual PC ne fait pas d'émulation !


Heu... si il émule beaucoup même.

@+
iota


----------



## cosimow (27 Mai 2006)

Merci!   

Donc si je comprends bien ces parallèles je peux les prendre, les déplacer et m'en servir un peu comme je veux non? Ça veut dire que peux m'en servir à partir de mon DD externe alors?


----------



## Vicbus (27 Mai 2006)

Pourtant :

_*Microsoft a dit :*_


> *Est-ce que Virtual PC émule Microsoft Windows® ?*
> Non. Virtual PC donne une représentation virtuelle du matériel du PC. Le système d'exploitation hébergé n'est pas émulé ; c'est une version complète du système d'exploitation.


J'ai touvé ça sur http://www.microsoft.com/france/windows/xp/virtualpc/decouvrez/question.mspx le site officiel de Virtual PC ( Microsoft )  !


----------



## iota (27 Mai 2006)

Salut.



			
				Vicbus a dit:
			
		

> J'ai touvé ça sur http://www.microsoft.com/france/windows/xp/virtualpc/decouvrez/question.mspx le site officiel de Virtual PC ( Microsoft )  !


Ça c'est pour la version PC de Virtual PC, pas pour la version Mac... 

@+
iota


----------



## Vicbus (27 Mai 2006)

ah ouais 

cassé !


----------



## Toumak (27 Mai 2006)

je n'ai pas esayé de les déplacer mais je suppose que ça doit marcher
par contre lorsque tu crées ton disque virtuel, tu peux choisir là où tu veux le mettre.
par exemple, moi j'ai sauvegardé un disque virtuel sur lequel un xp est installé, je l'ai sauvegardé sur mon ipod, donc y'aura aucun soucis avec ton dd externe
tu peux essayer parallels avant de l'acheter donc ya aucune question à se poser
si ça te plait pas, tu n'auras rien perdu (juste un peu de temps)
tu peux dl parallels par là :: http://macupdate.com/info.php/id/21252


----------



## JP (28 Mai 2006)

Je suis intéressé par parallels mais le DD du macbook ne fait que 60 Go
de + mon imac G4 était à 80 Go et mon macbook doit le remplacer avec un écran externe

Pour avoir un XP Pro correct il lui faut 20 Go

Donc:
acheter un macbook à 100 ou 120 Go sur Apple store (250 euros)
ou 
changer le DD à réception (190 euro + boitier externe pour recycler le 60 Go)

Questions: 
perte de garantie si changement DD ?
boîtier externe SATA disponible en France ?

et surtout:
*Parallels marchera bien sur un DD externe USB 2 ?*

@ +


----------



## supermoquette (28 Mai 2006)

Apparement pas de perte de garantie.


----------



## belzebuth (28 Mai 2006)

parallel crée un simple fichier dont la taille est variable... pas besoin de créer un truc de 20Go dès le début!!
(mon install de windows XP sp1 + Office 2003 + Matlab 7 + Winshell et distrib LaTeX pèse en tout et pour tout 3.2Go... t'es sur que t'as besoin de 20Go???? )


----------



## qslprod (29 Mai 2006)

Salut à tous, 

je trouve la virtualisation géniale mais j'ai plusieurs questions avt d'acheter mon macbook  d'aiileurs la première : 

- faut il mieux un MB PRO ou est ce que la carte raphique n'intervient pas dans la virtualisation

- Combien de ram et d'espace disque pour faire cohabiter XP et OSX avec sur XP le logiciel cubase SX2+ plugs en gros est ce que les 60 go du MB sont suffisants  
Pour la ram je pensais mettre 2 go (j'imagine que c'est la ram qui est importante)

- Est ce que je vais pouvoir faire fonctionner cubase SX2 ou photoshop en mode virtualisé ds XP et switcher en une touche à osx pour faire du mail/iphoto/... ? et retourner ensuite sous XP 

- et peut on installer sur l'xp virtualisé des dirvers particuliers comme ceux des cartes sons par exemple.

- Enfin les experts  Pouvez m'expliquer à quoi servent les différents softs (virtue/parralels/workstation), en gros dans les pages je vois pas mal de nom différénts  mais je ne sais pas trop à quoi sert chaque soft  

Un grand et super MERCI d'avance à ceux qui prendront le teps de me répondre  
je suis comme un petit fou aprés tout ce que j'ai lu et vu (vidéo) !! bref tout excité LOL


----------



## fpoil (29 Mai 2006)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> - faut il mieux un MB PRO ou est ce que la carte raphique n'intervient pas dans la virtualisation


en fait parallels émule une carte graphique 8mo! donc si tu n'utilises que parallels wokstation (qui a d'ailleurs changer de nom pour la versin mac puisque cela s'appelle maintenant parallels desktop) peu importe mais si tu veux aussi installer xp sp2 via bootcamp alors là en effet le macbook pro vaut le coup (carte graphique gérée complétement)



			
				qslprod a dit:
			
		

> - Combien de ram et d'espace disque pour faire cohabiter XP et OSX avec sur XP le logiciel cubase SX2+ plugs en gros est ce que les 60 go du MB sont suffisants
> Pour la ram je pensais mettre 2 go (j'imagine que c'est la ram qui est importante)


autant mettre la gomme pour la ram et réserver la moitiè par exemple pour parallels desktop, pour ce qui est de la place sur le dd, c'est un peu la question à mille euros mais avec 10 go cela devrait aller (je crois que tu peux par la suite augmenter la taille du disque virtuel)



			
				qslprod a dit:
			
		

> - Est ce que je vais pouvoir faire fonctionner cubase SX2 ou photoshop en mode virtualisé ds XP et switcher en une touche à osx pour faire du mail/iphoto/... ? et retourner ensuite sous XP


euh oui c'est tout l'avantage de la virtualisation de switcher rapidement entre les deux environnements

sinon ce qui est à télécharger c'est parallels desktop


----------



## belzebuth (29 Mai 2006)

j'ajoute juste que virtue est le petit logiciel qui permet de passer de OSX à XP de manière très jolie et très rapide..


----------



## qslprod (30 Mai 2006)

Merci à tous les deux pour vos réponses super claires 

Vendu pour les 2 go de ram, la seule chose qui me fait peur c'est le disque dur. Comme je suis obligé d'acheter en fnac pas de personnalisation possible. 
Si c'est trop juste à l'usage, je changerai et recyclerai le disque d'origine, j'espere juste que les perfs d'un boitier SATA sont bonnes en USB ou FW 400 ? 

Je pense rester sur le MB si la carte graphique n'a surtout d'interet que pour les jeux, j'ai un pc à la maison sur mon 20" apple  

Sinon comment se passe l'installation de logiciels sous XP avec la virtualisation ? 
Où sont stockés les programmes ?  Y a t il une seule partition et un stockage des fichiers et programmes  windows sur la partition mac ? Je pose cette question pour savoir si il y a des contraintes en terme d'espace et de manipulation pour gérer l'installation des softs PC et mac  

enfin, vous m'avez indiqué que l'on peut attribué 1 go de ram à XP par exemple, est ce facile d'atribuer la ram à l'un et à l'autre ? y a til des limites (car pour les plugs et effets type revers avoir 1 bon Go est un minimum) 

En tout cas pour moi c'est une vrai révélation !!!! Trop top !!!!

J'oubliais il doit falloir installer un bon norton antivirus pour XP j'imagine ou est ce ca ne carint rien vu qu'on virtualise ? 

Merci d'avance, j'ai hâte de vous lire  

QSL


----------



## zerozerosix (30 Mai 2006)

qslprod a dit:
			
		

> Merci à tous les deux pour vos réponses super claires
> 
> Vendu pour les 2 go de ram, la seule chose qui me fait peur c'est le disque dur. Comme je suis obligé d'acheter en fnac pas de personnalisation possible.
> Si c'est trop juste à l'usage, je changerai et recyclerai le disque d'origine, j'espere juste que les perfs d'un boitier SATA sont bonnes en USB ou FW 400 ?
> ...



Ai pitié de ton Mac et de ta future installation de Windows, n'installe pas Norton Antivirus ou tout autre produit qui commence par _Nor_ et qui finit par _ton_. C'est une plaie ce logiciel. C'est même pire, c'est un virus/hijack payant. Il ne vaut rien de plus que la plupart de ses camarades antiviraux, par contre il est plantogène, pourvoyeur d'incompatibilités et indésinstalable (mot nouveau déposé  ). Bref il y en a pleins d'autres. Par exemple Avast qui a le suprême avantage d'être gratuit pour un usage privé. Sinon Kasperspy et d'autre. Pour le firewall tu as Kerio Personnal Firewall (qui a changé de nom) lui aussi gratuit. Mais piiiitiiié pas Norton 

Voilà sinon Parallels crée un gros fichier qui fait office de disque dur virtuel. Mac OS le considère comme un fichier normal. Tu le mets où tu veux. Pas besoin de partitionner. Tu peux même le mettre sur un DD externe si tu veux.

Pour la mémoire, je ne sais pas. Je n'ai toujours pas installé Parallels car je n'en ai pas besoin (moi j'utilise bootcamp pour les jeux  )


----------



## belzebuth (30 Mai 2006)

pour la mémoire tu attribues à parallel un maximum (par exemple 1Go) puis pour chaque installation d'un OS via parallel tu attribues également de la mémoire... si tu n'installes que XP tu peux mettre 1Go également à XP... tout ça se règle dans les préférences...


----------



## belzebuth (30 Mai 2006)

en pièce jointe tu vois à quoi correspond les fichiers crées par parallel.. tu places ces fichiers ou tu veux.. le premier contient le disque dur de windows avec tous les fichiers, et l'autre les données de l'état de la machine... c'est super simple!


----------



## qslprod (30 Mai 2006)

Hello  

Merci beaucoup pour vos réponses, ca à l'air trés simple en effet !
Je vais prendre ce macbook cette semaine, ca va être génial !
Pour l'antivirus, merci pour les soft free, on va oublier le vilain Norton 

Je me retourne vers vous dés que la bête est sur mon bureau, vite vite


----------



## zerozerosix (30 Mai 2006)

Ah vérole, j'avais pas utilisé la bêta de parallels parce que je n'avais pas envie de me saouler avec... Et puis la lecture de ce post aidant, je m'y suis collé, d'autant que ma femme a acheté des jeux pour les enfants, Windows only... Et je suis bluffé, par la rapidité, et surtout par la fonction géniale des disques virtuels auto-ajustables : on peut faire un disque virtuel de 8 Go, si le DD ne contient réellement de 2 Go, Parallels ne prendra que 2 Go sur le"vrai" disque dur du Mac. Il augmente ensuite progressivement la taille selon les besoin. Bluffant... Dommage que je ne sois pas à côté de Windows users pour leur faire le coup de la transition entre les 2 OS façon cube...

Franchement, quand on a OS X, Windows via Parallels sans reboot, et Windows natif via BootCamp, on se dit qu'Apple nous offre le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière qui va avec...


----------



## belzebuth (30 Mai 2006)

zerozerosix a dit:
			
		

> Franchement, quand on a OS X, Windows via Parallels sans reboot, et Windows natif via BootCamp, on se dit qu'Apple nous offre le beurre, l'argent du beurre et la crémière qui va avec...




c'est bilou ta crémière?? chacun ses gouts....:mouais:


----------



## belzebuth (31 Mai 2006)

voila la RC2!
http://www.parallels.com/en/products/desktop/
le prix a augmenté de 30%...

_grillé iota..._


----------



## Max777 (1 Juin 2006)

Question : ça tourne bien avec 1Go de ram, car moi avec 512 c'est limite limite ! ça peine un peu c'est chiant. :sleep:


----------



## belzebuth (1 Juin 2006)

avec 2Go ça roule absolument parfaitement.... c'est extrèment agréable, même...


----------



## cosimow (2 Juin 2006)

Je suis en train de tester. Je te dirai si je réussis à le faire marcher.

En revanche question bête mais ptêtre pas tellement: est-ce que d'avoir Windows installé sur un parallèle nous expose à des virus sur notre MAC? (en gros en dehors de ce qui peut se passer sur le parallèle est-ce que ça peut toucher au système d'exploitation ou au matériel interne (DD interne ou externe):rose:


----------



## Toumak (2 Juin 2006)

non d'aucune manière 
windows ne pourra pas infecter ton système osx
en fait tu verras que ta partition virtuelle ou tu as installé windows et tous les softs ne sont en fait qu'un seul fichier sous osx
donc je te conseille de sauver une image de base avec les softs que tu veux comme ça si tu chope un virus,
tu effaces le disque virtuel sur lequel se trouve le virus et tu as toujours une sauvegarde pour ne pas devoir tout réinstaller


----------



## Dramis (2 Juin 2006)

Le répertoire partagé est à risque.


----------



## cosimow (2 Juin 2006)

Euh... Ça veut dire quoi que le répertoire partagé est à risques?  


Les repertoires partagés entre le MAC et le PC dans le parallel?


----------



## Toumak (2 Juin 2006)

oui ça veut dire quoi ?


----------



## cosimow (2 Juin 2006)

Je suis en train d'installer Windows  sur une machine virtuelle et il m'a demandé quel type de fichiers je voulais pour la nouvelle partition.. Je lui ai dit NTFS (rapide) au lieu de NTFS par défaut.. Est-ce que j'ai fait une connerie? Et sinon quoi que ça change?:hein:


----------



## Toumak (2 Juin 2006)

non tu n'as fait aucune connerie
c'est juste que le format rapide bah ... c'est plus rapide 
mais sinon ça change pas grand chose


----------



## cosimow (2 Juin 2006)

Ça a l'air de marcher (fin de l'installation dans 20 minutes, qu'ils disent!). Ce qui est halluciantn c'est que je suis en train de l'installer sur mon DD externe et que ça n'a pas l'air de le gêner le moins du monde!      En tout cas j'espère que ça marchera ce fut fanstastique et d'autant plus qu'il ne me reste que 3Go de mémoire entre un truc et l'autre donc il fut regréttable que je fasse exploser mon tout nouvel ordi (qui sera peut-être changé d'ailleurs).


----------



## silvbar (2 Juin 2006)

"(qui sera peut etre changé)"
pourquoi tu dis ça?
tu n'est pas satisfait de ton macbook?


----------



## cosimow (2 Juin 2006)

J'en suis très content mais il se pourrait que je puisse changer d'appareil et le changer pour un MacBook noir (2 Ghz, 80Go, SuperDrive, 13'' aussi). Mon ancien iBook avait eu plein de pb (4 chgts de carte mère, 1 écran, 1 batterie et deux autres pièces en plus) en espace d'un an et demi donc j'ai demandé à ce qu'il soit changé. Il m'on donné à la place un MacBook puisqu'il n'y avait plus d'iBook en stock. Le pb est que finalement je me trouve avec qqchose qui en valeur coûte moins aujourd'hui de ce que j'aurai payé en total (1400&#8364; à l'achat, l'Apple Care et les 50&#8364; de hors forfait au plus bas mot pour tous les appels que j'au du passer pour les différentes pannes, en plus de la perte de temps que ça aura supposé  ). Je leur ai donc écrit aujourd'hui pour essayer de voir s'ils ne peuvent pas faire un chgt (au départ ils m'avaient proposé un MacBook noir mais je ne savais pas qu'il y avait une différence entre les blancs et les noirs)

Sinon Windows marche! Je n'ai pas encore essayé de faire tourner les programmes (j'ai une vieille version de SAS qui ne marche que si on dit à l'ordinateur qu'on est avant avril 2002 et j'attends une version neuve..) Plus de nouvelles demain!:love: :love: 
D'ailleurs je suppose que si jamais le parallèle que j'ai installé c'est comme une machine neuve on peut faire n'importe quoi avec la date non? 
Sinon j'attendrai de recevoir la nouvelle version de SAS.

En revanche est-ce normal que les fichiers parallel ne font que 1,33Go? Ça me semble peu pour tout Windowze?


----------



## i-ludo (6 Juin 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde ...

Bon, j'ai installé Parallels sur mon MacBookPro, celui-ci marche nickel, tant le clavier/souris bluetooth que sur mon second écran 20" en 1680*1050. En revanche, deux soucis que je n'arrive pas à règler, et que je n'ai pas trouvé sur le forum, sauf erreur de ma part.

Primo, quand je lance XP (PRO SP1), il me dit " le systèle a détecté un conflit d'adresse IP avec un autre système sur le réseau ", et là, je coince. 

Secondo, je n'arrive pas à partager des fichiers entre OSX et XP, je ne sais même pas comment cela doit se passer d'ailleurs. Je voudrais installer quelques logs et jeux pour voir, en téléchargeant d'OSX, pour ensuite les installer via Parallels, et là, çà coince dur aussi.

Me reste à règler mon problème avec mon Mini-partner, je crois que Macdrive 6 le fait bien apparament, et tout sera ok.

Merci à vous

ludo


----------



## belzebuth (6 Juin 2006)

le premier problème a été résolu dans la RC2 de parallels.

quant au second, tu dois installer les parallels tools, puis éteindre le PC. Ensuite tu cliques sur le bouton "éditer" en bas de la fenêtre, et tu peux ajouter par après des fichiers partagés. 
Lorsque tu redémarrera le PC, une icone "parallel shared folders" apparaitra sur le bureau de XP, et à l'intérieur tes ficheirs partagés!


----------



## heliotrope (6 Juin 2006)

Salut, 
j'ai upgradé parallels et depuis lorsque je quitte le mode fullscreen, la fenetre de parallels ne se reduit pas elle occupe la totalité de l'écran ce qui n'était pas le cas de la version précédente.

Remarquez vous le meme probleme.

Merci


----------



## i-ludo (6 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> le premier problème a été résolu dans la RC2 de parallels.



merci à toi Belzebuth, mais je viens de réinstaller la RC2, et même soucis.



			
				belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> quant au second, tu dois installer les parallels tools, puis éteindre le PC. Ensuite tu cliques sur le bouton "éditer" en bas de la fenêtre, et tu peux ajouter par après des fichiers partagés.
> Lorsque tu redémarrera le PC, une icone "parallel shared folders" apparaitra sur le bureau de XP, et à l'intérieur tes ficheirs partagés!



Et là, pour le partage, tip top, c'est vraiment très simple, merci, et je retourne voir mon problème adresse IP



			
				heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> j'ai upgradé parallels et depuis lorsque je quitte le mode fullscreen, la fenetre de parallels ne se reduit pas elle occupe la totalité de l'écran ce qui n'était pas le cas de la version précédente.



Pour ma part, je n'ai pas ce problème.


----------



## belzebuth (6 Juin 2006)

c'est que tu as "adapter la résolution de macosX" ouqqch comme ça de coché, non?

moi je n'ai pas le problème en tous cas


----------



## i-ludo (6 Juin 2006)

Je n'ai plus mon message de problème d'adresse IP, petite case à cocher dans parrales, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé, en revanche, je lance internet explorer voir si ca marche, et ben non, je continue, et encore merci pour cette avancée.


----------



## heliotrope (6 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> c'est que tu as "adapter la résolution de macosX" ouqqch comme ça de coché, non?
> 
> moi je n'ai pas le problème en tous cas



Bien vu, je crois me souvenir(pour avoir jeté un coup d'oei rapide aux prefs) que cette option est activée. je vais suivre ton conseil.

thx


----------



## i-ludo (6 Juin 2006)

on avance doucement, mais on avance. Quoique là, je suis toujours coincé sur ma connection internet. Les Tools étaient déjà installés, mais rien n'y fait. La connection est bien là, 100 mbits/s, mais pas moyen d'avoir internet.

Aurais-je loupé quelquechose ?


----------



## belzebuth (6 Juin 2006)

dans les préf il faut sélectionner soit ethernet soit airport, selon la connexion que tu utilises...


----------



## heliotrope (6 Juin 2006)

J'ai fait test en décochant mais toujours pareil. La fenetre occupe tout l'ecran lors de la sortie du fullscreen.

:-(


----------



## xardoc (6 Juin 2006)

i-ludo a dit:
			
		

> on avance doucement, mais on avance. Quoique là, je suis toujours coincé sur ma connection internet. Les Tools étaient déjà installés, mais rien n'y fait. La connection est bien là, 100 mbits/s, mais pas moyen d'avoir internet.
> 
> Aurais-je loupé quelquechose ?


Il me semble qu'il faut désinstaller-réinstaller les Tools lorsqu'on passse de la RC1 à la RC2


----------



## jean75013 (10 Juin 2006)

i-ludo a dit:
			
		

> Je n'ai plus mon message de problème d'adresse IP, petite case à cocher dans parrales, c'est bon, j'ai trouvé, en revanche, je lance internet explorer voir si ca marche, et ben non, je continue, et encore merci pour cette avancée.


Quel est la petite case à cocher dans parallels ?
Merci d' avance .


----------



## bouilla (11 Juin 2006)

Je me permet de reposer ma question ici, ma précédente était dans le bar, et j'ai des doutes sur la qualité de la réponse là bas, si toutefois j'en ai une   :



			
				bouilla a dit:
			
		

> y'a un truc que je comprend pas bien : j'ai voulu essayer moi aussi, mais sans le sensor motion. Je voudrais juste pouvoir passer d'un bureau a l'autre (windows et osx) avec les touches du clavier. Donc pas de soucis pour ça, j'ai installé parallels et desktop manager, les transitions passent bien de l'un a l'autre, par contre quand je passe du bureau osx au bureau parallels, parrallel workstation enleve automatiquement le fullscreen sur windows (ex : je suis sur le bureau "windows" avec windows en plein ecran, je repasse sur le bureau osx avec une combi de touche, puis je repasse sur windows et hop il enleve le full screen



merci


----------



## brome (11 Juin 2006)

Pourquoi installer Desktop Manager ? La transition d'un écran à l'autre est gérée directement par Parallels, il me semble, et avec un joli effet de cube rotatif. Alt+Entrée pour commuter les bureaux.


----------



## belzebuth (11 Juin 2006)

bouilla a dit:
			
		

> Je me permet de reposer ma question ici, ma précédente était dans le bar, et j'ai des doutes sur la qualité de la réponse là bas, si toutefois j'en ai une   :
> 
> 
> 
> merci


il faut installer la RC2 et décocher un truc dans les préférences, c'est écrit sur le fichier readme de la RC2...


----------



## bouilla (12 Juin 2006)

brome a dit:
			
		

> Pourquoi installer Desktop Manager ? La transition d'un écran à l'autre est gérée directement par Parallels, il me semble, et avec un joli effet de cube rotatif. Alt+Entrée pour commuter les bureaux.



Bizzarement la transition en cube de Parrallels est pas fluide du tout je trouve, la transition se fait en cube, ensuite mon ecran devient noir, et la j'ai le bureau...du coup je l'ai desactivé et comme tout le monde utilise desktop manager ou virtual desktop je pensais qu'il fallait faire comme ça  

j'essaye la rc2 ce soir, merci pour vos réponses


----------



## jean75013 (14 Juin 2006)

Je débute sur Mac et j' aimerai bien savoir qu' est ce que la RC2 ?
Merci .


----------



## iota (14 Juin 2006)

Salut.



			
				jean75013 a dit:
			
		

> Je débute sur Mac et j' aimerai bien savoir qu' est ce que la RC2 ?
> Merci .


RC2 = Release Candidate 2.
C'est une version intermédiaire avant la version finale d'un logiciel (ce n'est pas spécifique au Mac).
Sur le site, les différentes versions sont indiquées (par exemple, truc_muche v1.2 RC4).

@+
iota


----------



## belzebuth (16 Juin 2006)

bizarre, tout le monde a l'air de s'en foutre que la version finale est sortie hier...


----------



## Lorhkan (16 Juin 2006)

Non pas moi !  

Alors elle vaut le coup ? C'est stable, rapide (plus ou moins que Bootcamp ?) ? Bref, niveau perf, ça donne quoi (je précise que je n'ai pas testé les versions RC...


----------



## belzebuth (16 Juin 2006)

ben moi je suis toujours à la RC2 et ça marche très bien... sur des taches processeur c'est aussi rapide que bootcamp.
franchement ça tourne super bien!


----------



## Lorhkan (16 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> ben moi je suis toujours à la RC2 et ça marche très bien... sur des taches processeur c'est aussi rapide que bootcamp.
> franchement ça tourne super bien!


Bonne nouvelle !
Et quelqu'un a essayé la version finale ? Quelles sont les différences avec la RC2 ?


----------



## belzebuth (16 Juin 2006)

probablement un ou deux bug en moins...


----------



## Anand (17 Juin 2006)

heliotrope a dit:
			
		

> J'ai fait test en décochant mais toujours pareil. La fenetre occupe tout l'ecran lors de la sortie du fullscreen.
> 
> :-(



Tu dois changer la résolution de ton écran dans panneau de configuration/apparence et thèmes/modifier la résolution de l'écran.

Choisis la résolution qui te permet de voir la fenêtre entièrement puis dans les préférences de parallels :Users Interface choisis " Allow to change  mac OSX screen resolution.

Ainsi plus de problème lorsque tu reviens de plein écran en mode fenêtre.


----------



## heliotrope (17 Juin 2006)

Merci.

J'allais justement posté la soluce que j'avais trouvé sur ls forums parallels.

ici -> http://forums.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=2564


----------



## terraces (20 Juin 2006)

Cosimo Winckler a dit:
			
		

> Euh... Ça veut dire quoi que le répertoire partagé est à risques?
> 
> 
> Les repertoires partagés entre le MAC et le PC dans le parallel?



S'il y en a entre MAC et PC dans parallels WS, comme dans BootCamp ça veut dire qu'un virus bien vicieux s'installant sous Win peut aller infecter tes fichiers Mac. 
C'est comme ça que je l'ai compris en tout cas (ils en parlent à propos de Bootcamp dans SVM de ce mois-ci)

Sinon, question: avec mon PC virtuel, j'ai une IP propre ? Elle est accessible depuis le MAC ? En gros, est-ce que je peux faire tourner différents serveurs sous mon PC virtualisé, et y accéder sous Mac ?


----------



## bnawfel78 (20 Juin 2006)

Bonsoir, je n'arrive pas a avoir internet avec le wifi sous windows,
j'ai essayé de partager, le partage de fichier fonctionne mais il ne trouve pas de conexion reseau pourtant activé, aurai-je manqué une étape ???


----------



## bnawfel78 (21 Juin 2006)

je n'y arrive toujours pas quelqu'un pourrai m'aider ???? :rose:


----------



## janeiro (25 Juin 2006)

Salut,

Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution pour le mapping du clavier mac sur windows ? j'ai installer le clavier MBP téléchargé ici :http://www.spacetitox.info/Clavier/Clavier.html et je n'arrive pas le faire fonctionner.

J'ai bien installé le nouveau clavier mais ça ne fonctionne pas (@ et autre). Si vous avez une solution je suis preneur.

Merci d'avance.

Janeiro


----------



## jeff34 (25 Juin 2006)

bnawfel78 a dit:
			
		

> Bonsoir, je n'arrive pas a avoir internet avec le wifi sous windows,
> j'ai essayé de partager, le partage de fichier fonctionne mais il ne trouve pas de conexion reseau pourtant activé, aurai-je manqué une étape ???



Je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir t'aider mais comme je suis aussi en wifi, je te donne la config que j'ai et qui marche sans problème.
Dans Configuration Editor en cliquant sur la rubrique Network Adapter, dans la fenêtre de droite j'ai :
Device status > Enabled Connect at startup (les deux cases cochées)
Emulation > Bridged Ethernet (coché)
Menu de choix déroulant > en1:AirPort/Wireless Adapter
Host only (décoché)

Chez moi çà marche alors y a pas de raison que çà le fasse pas chez toi.


----------



## belzebuth (25 Juin 2006)

janeiro a dit:
			
		

> Salut,
> Est ce que quelqu'un aurait une solution pour le mapping du clavier mac sur windows ? j'ai installer le clavier MBP téléchargé ici :http://www.spacetitox.info/Clavier/Clavier.html et je n'arrive pas le faire fonctionner.
> J'ai bien installé le nouveau clavier mais ça ne fonctionne pas (@ et autre). Si vous avez une solution je suis preneur.
> Merci d'avance.
> Janeiro




normalement le mapping clavier est installé avec les parallels tools.... tu les a bien installés? moi en tous cas tout marche très bien niveau clavier (mais j'ai un qqwerty, je sais pas pour les azerty)


----------



## janeiro (25 Juin 2006)

belzebuth a dit:
			
		

> normalement le mapping clavier est installé avec les parallels tools.... tu les a bien installés? moi en tous cas tout marche très bien niveau clavier (mais j'ai un qqwerty, je sais pas pour les azerty)




Salut,

Sur windows tu as quoi comme clavier par défaut un français ou US ? J'ai bien installé Parallels tools mais par défaut j'ai un clavier français (installé par défaut lors de l'installation de windows sp2 fr).

Si le mapping de parallels pouvais au moins avoir aussi un basic clavier AZERTY (même sans faire la différence en Belge, France, Suisse) ça aurait été bien.

Merci pour ton aide.

Janeiro


----------



## belzebuth (25 Juin 2006)

ben moi par d&#233;faut c'&#233;tait un clavier azerty puisque j'ai un windows fran&#231;ais, mais j'ai s&#233;lectionn&#233; le clavier anglais et donc tout marche bien..


----------



## l'avocat (27 Juin 2006)

Bonjou, suis débutant mias je me donne de la peine...

Voilà j'ai crée une machine virtuelle et j'ai lécran noir avec CE message: no boot device: il ne voit pas le CD Windows ME inséré avant lancement, ni l'image disque que j'ai crée aussi pour essayer.
J'ai vu ce problème dans les FAQ du site Parallel. Rien compris, vois pas où est le problème?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## janeiro (27 Juin 2006)

J'ai trouvé la solution pour faire fonctionner le clavier de spacetitox sur mon MBP.

Ca ne fonctionnait parce que sur Parallels, en installant parallels tools il y a un remapping (inputremapper) mais pour un clavier QWERTY (US).

Donc en lisant le blog de  spacetitox le développeur dit qu'il faut installer la version iMac de son clavier modifié si Parallels tools à été installé.

Et ça fonctionne 

Voilà un lien pour télécharger : MacBook+inputremapper


----------



## Mythe Errant (28 Juin 2006)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Bootcamp mais j'ai fait la découverte grâce à Macgeneration de Parallels. J'avoue être extremement tenté par cette version. Seul frein: pas de mode d'emploi en français.

Est-ce qu'il en existe? Est-ce qu'une version française va sortir?

Merci!


----------



## Toumak (29 Juin 2006)

il n'y a pas de mode d'emploi en français, le soft n'est pas en français et ça m'étonnerait que ça arrive un jour.
mais je l'ai installé et c'est vraiment pas compliqué même en parlant pas bcp anglais
mais si tu as des problèmes, tu peux poser des questions sur le forum de macgé
il y a déjà eu pas mal de queestions qui ont trouvé réponses
donc je te dirais d'essayer ce soft car en plus tu peux léessayer gratuitement pdt 15 jours


----------



## laurent1 (30 Juin 2006)

Bonjour!

j'ai installé parralels mais mmes ports usb sont vus en USB1 si qqun a eut le coups... Je precise que les tools sont installés... Bref je seche et evidemment mon interface est en usb2 uniquement pour fonctionner correctement.


----------



## janeiro (1 Juillet 2006)

FAQ parallels : Pas de support d'USB 2 pour le moment


----------



## laurent1 (3 Juillet 2006)

janeiro a dit:
			
		

> FAQ parallels : Pas de support d'USB 2 pour le moment


merci du renseignement! j'arrete de chercher et j'attend alors!!


----------



## Yémen (10 Juillet 2006)

j'ai aussi des problèms pour lancer windows?
Comment faire?
merci


----------



## jeff34 (11 Juillet 2006)

Yémen a dit:
			
		

> j'ai aussi des problèms pour lancer windows?
> Comment faire?
> merci



Tu peux etre plus explicite. Quels problemes ?


----------



## Yémen (12 Juillet 2006)

J'ai réussi à installé windows mais les usb ne sont pas reconnus (en fait quand je branche mon disque dur externe, une petite bulle en bas à droite me signale que mon matériel pourrait fonctionner + rapidement mais rien ne monte dans "poste de travail")et le graveur DVD n'est pas reconnu (lecteur oui mais pas le graveur DVD par Néro donc je ne peut pas graver) !
C'est peut ètre un réglage dans windows (ou dans parallel) mais ou ?
Merci de me renseigner.


----------



## Yémen (12 Juillet 2006)

Je voudrai réinstaller windows sur parallel car j'ai une version SP2 et j'ai certains logiciels qui ne veulent pas fonctionner, j'ai aussi un problème de n° qui sont utilisé par un autre IP. Je veux donc installé ma version XP donc je suis sur du n° de serie. Comment faire pour le réinstallé sur la même portion de disque ?
Es ce possible d'avoir + de 8Go pour windows ?
Merci


----------



## Dramis (12 Juillet 2006)

Supprime la machine virtuel et crée en une autre.  Ensuite pour ton histoire de numéro de série, le "hardware" virtuel ne devrait pas changer, donc tu devrais pourvoir l'activer sans problème, sinon, tu appelles  microsoft et tu leur expliques.  Tu as le droit d'avoir 2 instances du même numéro de série sur la même machine.


----------



## Yémen (12 Juillet 2006)

si je supprime la machine virtuelle, ca efface l'ancien windows sur le disque dur?


----------



## Anand (12 Juillet 2006)

schweingruber a dit:
			
		

> Bonjou, suis débutant mias je me donne de la peine...
> 
> Voilà j'ai crée une machine virtuelle et j'ai lécran noir avec CE message: no boot device: il ne voit pas le CD Windows ME inséré avant lancement, ni l'image disque que j'ai crée aussi pour essayer.
> J'ai vu ce problème dans les FAQ du site Parallel. Rien compris, vois pas où est le problème?
> ...



Désinstalle Parallels et réinstalle.Indique-lui le chemin en cliquant sur Hard Disk et sur les trois petits poinst dans image file,il a peut-être installé un fichier non valide.
As-tu été voir dans utilisateur/Bibliothèque/parallels si un fichier était installé auquel cas éfface tout.


----------



## jeff34 (12 Juillet 2006)

Yémen a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrai réinstaller windows sur parallel car j'ai une version SP2 et j'ai certains logiciels qui ne veulent pas fonctionner, j'ai aussi un problème de n° qui sont utilisé par un autre IP. Je veux donc installé ma version XP donc je suis sur du n° de serie. Comment faire pour le réinstallé sur la même portion de disque ?
> Es ce possible d'avoir + de 8Go pour windows ?
> Merci



Pour ce qui est d'augmenter la taille du disque, oui c'est possible. Pour ce faire il faut utiliser Image Tool, qui se trouve dans le dossier Parallels qui lui je suppose se situe dans ton dossier Applications.

Pour ton autre question, il me semble qu'il est possible d'utiliser un disque existant, mais par contre les données qui s'y trouve seront effacéees. Peut-etre quelqu'un aura plus de précisions.

Edit : Oui c'est possible il faut utiliser Create a Custom Installation et là le choix d'utiliser un disque existant t'es proposé.


----------



## Yémen (12 Juillet 2006)

Merci, je vais essayer ce soir.


----------



## jeff34 (12 Juillet 2006)

As-tu bien installé les parallels tools ?

Sur la page de config de ton Windows sous parallels, Usb Controller est-il à Autoconnect On ? Sinon cliquer sur USB Controller et cocher les deux cases.

Pour ce qui est du disque dur externe, il est formaté comment ? S'il est au format mac il ne montera pas. S'il est en NTFS ou FAT il doit monter, il n'y a pas de raison. Je vois pas d'autres choses à régler dans Parallels.

Pour le graveur, là j'avoue que j'ai pas de réponse.


----------



## Yémen (13 Juillet 2006)

si je le formate en NTFS, sera t il reconnu par mon mac?
Comment savoir si c du NTFS?
Win XP est en NTFS?


----------



## jeff34 (14 Juillet 2006)

Il ne sera pas directement reconnu par le mac. Mais une fois monté sous windows, il sufffit de le partager et tu pourra y accéder via Réseaux sur le mac.

Il vaut mieux le formater en Fat32, ce qui le rendra accessible en lecture/ecriture depuis le mac.

Pour savoir si il est en NTFS ou FAT, une fois monté sous Windows, clic droit sur le disque et tu as l'info.


----------



## laurent1 (14 Juillet 2006)

Hello! parallele ne reconnait malheureusemeht pas l'usb2! c treeeeessssss chiant.


----------



## jeff34 (14 Juillet 2006)

He non ! malheureusement. Il parait que c'est en développement, donc dans une prochaine release.


----------



## laurent1 (14 Juillet 2006)

jeff34 a dit:
			
		

> He non ! malheureusement. Il parait que c'est en développement, donc dans une prochaine release.


alors ac ca m'interesse!


----------



## Yémen (14 Juillet 2006)

j'ai trouver pilote pour le clavier sur parallel mais j'aimerai en trouver d'autres.
Quelqu'un en a ou est interessee ?
Merci à jeff pour les infos mais j'ai installer win xp sur du NTFS, pas de probleme pour le réseau ? tampis je devrai surement le réinstaller car les usb veuille pas souvent etre reconnu.


----------



## laurent1 (15 Juillet 2006)

ben si ils sont en usb2 ca risque pas d'etre reconu!! ca marche pas l'usb2 sur parallele!! :rateau:


----------



## jeff34 (15 Juillet 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> ben si ils sont en usb2 ca risque pas d'etre reconu!! ca marche pas l'usb2 sur parallele!! :rateau:




Ils marcheront en Usb1 (j'ai un dd extene en Usb2 Parallels le fait fonctionner en Usb1 avec un message Windows "Ce périphérique USB peut etre plus rapide si vous le connectez à un port USB 2,0 à haut débit."


----------



## marc-aurel (16 Juillet 2006)

bonjour,

moi j'aimerais savoir comment surfer sur le net depuis parallels. d&#233;j&#224; pour activer mon xp pro. j'ai lu la notice en anglais mais &#231;a marche pas. (partage connexion airport via adaptateur etnernet 2 dans les pref syst&#232;me sous OS X).
faut-il faire un truc ds XP ?

ps: j'ai essay&#233; l'activation d'xp pro par tel, &#231;a ne marche pas.  :-(


----------



## jeff34 (16 Juillet 2006)

Installer les Parallels Tools. Dans une session Windows, menu VM > Install Parallels Tools
Autrement rien à faire sur le mac ni sur le pc. Parallels se charge de tout.

Vérifie quand meme dans le panneau de controle de la machine virtuelle Windows à la rubrique Network Adapter si tu as Bridged Ethernet; en1: Airport/Wireless Adapter


----------



## marc-aurel (16 Juillet 2006)

jeff34 a dit:
			
		

> Installer les Parallels Tools. Dans une session Windows, menu VM > Install Parallels Tools
> Autrement rien &#224; faire sur le mac ni sur le pc. Parallels se charge de tout.
> 
> V&#233;rifie quand meme dans le panneau de controle de la machine virtuelle Windows &#224; la rubrique Network Adapter si tu as Bridged Ethernet; en1: Airport/Wireless Adapter



m&#234;me avec ces param&#232;tres &#231;a ne fonctionnait pas.
j'ai essay&#233; en ethernet (livebox connect&#233;e en ethernet) &#231;a marchait.
ensuite j'ai r&#233;-essay&#233; en airport et maintenant &#231;a marche.
entre temps j'avais activ&#233; par t&#233;l&#233;phone ma copie de Xp par t&#233;l&#233;phone (mais je ne pense pas que ce soit &#231;a qui posait pb).

donc tout fonctionne bien maintenant, c'est cool.
voil&#224; mon exp&#233;rience, si &#231;a peut en aider d'autres, tant mieux.


----------



## marc-aurel (16 Juillet 2006)

j'ai un pb avec le graveur (un superdrive puisque MBPro) il n'est reconnu sous xp pro (via parallel) que comme un lecteur cd !
que faire ?


----------



## WITER (16 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour à tous, voila j'ai un macbook 2mgh avec 2 gigas de memoire. Je voudrais installer parallels mais j'ai besoin d'aide, svp:

1) Je dois telecharger la version de parallels pour mac ou pour windows et linux , sachant que je l'install depuis OS ?

2) J'ai deja installé windows avec bootcamp: 20 GIGAS pour OS et 40 pour windows ( mes fichier windows avec office sont tres gros ). Parallels crée un disque virtuel sur ma prartition OS de 20 gigas ou sur celle de windows de 40 gigas ?

3) Si c sur OS donc je ne pourrais  pas utiliser les 40 gigas de windows installé avec bootcamp?

4) J'ai voullu acheter parallels , la version mac est à 75 euros et la version windows linux à 45 euros,sur le forum certain l'on acheté 32 euros ?

5) Quelqu'un aurais t'il un poste de l'installation de parallels en francais je suis tres nul en anglais

merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## marc-aurel (16 Juillet 2006)

1) Je dois telecharger la version de parallels pour mac ou pour windows et linux , sachant que je l'install depuis OS ?
POUR MAC

2) J'ai deja install&#233; windows avec bootcamp: 20 GIGAS pour OS et 40 pour windows ( mes fichier windows avec office sont tres gros ). Parallels cr&#233;e un disque virtuel sur ma prartition OS de 20 gigas ou sur celle de windows de 40 gigas ?
SUR LES 20 GO 
3) Si c sur OS donc je ne pourrais pas utiliser les 40 gigas de windows install&#233; avec bootcamp?
OUI C CA
4) J'ai voullu acheter parallels , la version mac est &#224; 75 euros et la version windows linux &#224; 45 euros,sur le forum certain l'on achet&#233; 32 euros ?

5) Quelqu'un aurais t'il un poste de l'installation de parallels en francais je suis tres nul en anglais
NON JE NE CROIS PAS MAIS L'INSTALLATION EST TR&#232;s facile.

perso j'ai eu un  petit soucis pour connecter xp en airport (depuis parallel) mais c'est r&#232;gl&#233;.
j'ai encore un soucis mon graveur dvd n'est reconnu que comme un lecteur cd. mais sinon &#231;a marche vraiment bien (il faut cependant pas mal de ram, perso 1,5)


----------



## Goli (16 Juillet 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pb avec le graveur (un superdrive puisque MBPro) il n'est reconnu sous xp pro (via parallel) que comme un lecteur cd !
> que faire ?



Ma foi, faut attendre à une prochaine version de Parallels.
Eh puis, bon dieu, qu'est-ce que tu veux graver sur Windows que tu ne peux pas faire sur OSX !!??


----------



## marc-aurel (16 Juillet 2006)

Goli a dit:
			
		

> Ma foi, faut attendre à une prochaine version de Parallels.
> Eh puis, bon dieu, qu'est-ce que tu veux graver sur Windows que tu ne peux pas faire sur OSX !!??



oui tu as raison, je peux me passer de cette fonctionnalité. mais sous mac on cherche tjs la perfection !


----------



## oohTONY (21 Juillet 2006)

J'ai lu pas mal de page et j'ai vu qu'une fois au début alors que Parallels était en béta qu'on ne pouvait pas faire de clique droit c'est vrais ? Et peut-on changer la taille de la partition  alloué à XP à vonlonté ? Diminuer, augmenter.... ?

Merci


----------



## Marvin_R (22 Juillet 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Et peut-on changer la taille de la partition  alloué à XP à vonlonté ? Diminuer, augmenter.... ?
> Merci



Avec l'appli Image Tools fournie par Parallels, on peut redimmensionner la partition de Windows sans perte de données. 
Pour info, je n'ai pas eu l'occasion de la tester.


----------



## oohTONY (24 Juillet 2006)

Alors,
Y a t-il un moyen der faire un clique droit avec la bouton monoclique ?
Merci car j'ai des souris mais pas USB


----------



## jeff34 (24 Juillet 2006)

ctrl+alt+clic. Ca marche ou çà marche pas, c'est selon. Faut que çà soit bien coordonné, faut parfois s'y reprendre à plusieurs fois (il me semble me rappeler que çà marchait mieux sur les versions beta).

Autre combinaison qui semble marcher un peux mieux ctrl+maj+clic


----------



## oohTONY (24 Juillet 2006)

Merci, Maj + Alt + Clique marche impeccable !!!!


----------



## jean75013 (25 Juillet 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> j'ai un pb avec le graveur (un superdrive puisque MBPro) il n'est reconnu sous xp pro (via parallel) que comme un lecteur cd !
> que faire ?


je n' arrive pas non plus à faire fonctionner le graveur avec un mac mini intel avec superdrive . j' utilise DVDSHRINK un logiciel gratuit de compression de dvd sous xp . Existe t il un logiciel similaire sous mac ou est ce que je peux recuperer les fichiers compressés dans xp et les graver à partir de mon systeme mac . je debute sur mac . (j' ai formater xp en NTFS ). Merci .


----------



## jean75013 (25 Juillet 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> Hello! parallele ne reconnait malheureusemeht pas l'usb2! c treeeeessssss chiant.


J' aimerais bien que parallels reconnaisse ma clé USB même en usb1 !
je débute sur Mac . Merci.


----------



## jean75013 (25 Juillet 2006)

Je n' arrive pas à installer Money 2002 avec parallels alors que cela fonctionne bien avec boot camp sous xp .
Merci .


----------



## jean75013 (25 Juillet 2006)

j' ai un problème de conflit d' adresse IP lorsque j' utilise parallels et je ne trouve pas la solution . La seule chose que j' ai réussi à faire est de supprimer la connexion internet sous xp ! merci d' avance .


----------



## laurent1 (26 Juillet 2006)

jean75013 a dit:
			
		

> j' ai un problème de conflit d' adresse IP lorsque j' utilise parallels et je ne trouve pas la solution . La seule chose que j' ai réussi à faire est de supprimer la connexion internet sous xp ! merci d' avance .


j'ai eut un probleme semblable xp prenait l'adresse de mon imprimante sur le reseau donc impression impossible meme avec parallele coupé


----------



## Nicofieu (26 Juillet 2006)

Salut a tous

j'ai installé Parallels et j'en suis assez content mais comme vous j'ai les mêmes problèmes

Disque Lacie externe (modèle Porsche) par reconnu, clés usb reconnues mais en usb 1

Graveur dvd pas reconnu comme graveur

Bon ca peut être que dans une upgrade ces 2 points (assez importants) vont s'améliorer

Par contre, et ca je trouve ca étrange, j'ai installé dvd shrink sous xp et impossible de faire quoi que ce soit, j'ai toujours un message d'erreur "manque de mémoire virtuelle" pourtant je donne 1GB à Windows...impossible également de ripper avec dvddecypter. Ca sert à rien vous me direz vu que de tte façon je peux pas graveur vu que mon graveur est pas reconnu, vous avez raison mais j'aurais pu me servir du dossier partagé au moins pour y glisser des fichiers rippés ou ré-encodés mais ca marche pas, vous avez une idée ? Vous avez ce problème en utilisant dvd decrypter ou dvdshrink ?

Merci !


----------



## Ppito86 (27 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour a tous,
et désoler mais je prend la conversation en chermin et j'aimerai savoir comment faire pour installer le module 3D de l afichage ou il n'y a vraiment aucun moyen?


----------



## Jolipitouf (30 Juillet 2006)

Bonjour,

J'ai aujourd'hui même installé windows avec parallels, et ça fonctionne tout bien... sauf  que j'ai des disc durs externes (2) connectés à mon mac, et quand je suis sous windows, il ne les reconnait pas... si quelqu'un a une soluce c'est top cool (sachant que je suis une néophyte et il y a un jargon que je ne comprends pas ). De plus, windows ne reconnait pas la partition mac. Est-ce normul?

Merci à vous,

Jolipitouf.


----------



## oohTONY (31 Juillet 2006)

Hello,
Comment installé XP depuis une image disque qui ce trouve sur le Mac ? Sur un CD ca boot tout seul mais sur le DD du mac je vois pas du tout et j'ai pas envis de graver un CD car je sais meme pas si l'XP va marcher.

Merci bien


----------



## DarKOrange (1 Août 2006)

oohTONY a dit:
			
		

> Hello,
> Comment installé XP depuis une image disque qui ce trouve sur le Mac ? Sur un CD ca boot tout seul mais sur le DD du mac je vois pas du tout et j'ai pas envis de graver un CD car je sais meme pas si l'XP va marcher.
> 
> Merci bien



:modo: Windows s'installe à partir de son CD d'installation, point final. On ne traite pas ici de techniques pouvant servir au piratage...


----------



## ludochon (9 Août 2006)

salut, 

voila j'ai installé la derniere beta de parallels , dispo sur macgé, et tout fonctionne tres bien, l'usb, le dvd rom, la mémoire, bon il manque la cg mais c'est pas tres grave, j'ai boot camp.

par contre j'ai un probleme avec les pointeurs de la souris, en fait, quand je clique dans la fenetre de win, je n'en vois qu'une : celle de win(blanche) mais parfois, elle se dédouble et je me retrouve avec celle de win(blanche) et celle de tiger (noire) qui reste inactive, seule la blanche est active. mais cela reste perturbant quand il y a 2 pointeurs, et des fois je prends le noir pour cliquer alors que le blanc n'est pas dans l'écran...

ce doit etre incompréhensible ce que je raconte, mais peut etre que certains auront le meme prob et comprendront de quoi je parle.

merci


----------



## jeff34 (10 Août 2006)

Installe les Parallels Tools quand tu es sous windows, menu VM de Parallels çà devrai régler ton problème.


----------



## laurent1 (11 Août 2006)

ETTTTT < la dernière bêta a résolu mon problème d'interface usb2! je peux donc virer le pc de ma régie!! Youpie!!! suis super content! je voulais le dire c tout!!:love:


----------



## @ybee (11 Août 2006)

totorino a dit:
			
		

> Il faut aller dans le menu de Parallels "VM/Install Parallels tools".
> ça va installer les drivers pour activer le réseau, le WIFI.




Bon chez moi ça ne fonctionne pas, j'ai la toute dernière version mais je n'arrive pas à me connecter sur Internet.
J'ai une connexion Wifi mais je ne comprends pas comment la partager vers Parallels 

Un peu d'aide, par hasard  ?


----------



## ludochon (11 Août 2006)

jeff34 a dit:
			
		

> Installe les Parallels Tools quand tu es sous windows, menu VM de Parallels çà devrai régler ton problème.



Désolé mais je n'arrive pas a installer les parallels tools sous win, enfin je ne sais pas comment faire. Il faut transférer les .exe sous win?? et c'est quels tools qu'il faut mettre : parallels compressor, parallels image tool??

Pour l'usb 2, moi ca marche pas , il me dit que je peux pas avoir l'usb rapide...


----------



## laurent1 (11 Août 2006)

as tu telecharger la derniere beta? celle qui est la?


----------



## @ybee (11 Août 2006)

Mmoi pour mon probl&#232;me de r&#233;seau, j'ai la derni&#232;re beta, j'ai install&#233; les tools, j'ai laiss&#233; Windows en configuration automatique pour le r&#233;seau et tout et tout, mais impossible d'avoir une connexion :'(

Please help


----------



## ludochon (11 Août 2006)

laurent1 a dit:
			
		

> as tu telecharger la derniere beta? celle qui est la?



j'ai téléchargé celle qu'il y a la http://www.macg.co/mgnews/depeche.php?aIdDepeche=121909

c'est la version build 1862 je crois.


----------



## laurent1 (12 Août 2006)

c'est la même que moi et chez moi ça fonctionne. bizarrrrr


----------



## jeff34 (13 Août 2006)

_Bon tout d'abord la question des Parallels tools._
Il faut que vous ayez votre *Windows actif*. Aller dans le *menu VM* (dans la barre des menus OSX en haut) (si vous n'avez pas votre souris sous OSX faire ctrl+alt) cliquez sur *Install Parallels Tools*, le programme va se lancer dans Windows et installer les éléments. Et c'est tout.

_Ensuite la question du WiFi._
*Arrêter Windows*. Dans le panneau de config de votre VM (windows en l'occurence) cliquer sur *Network Adaptater*. Un panneau s'ouvre à droite. Network Adapter Options. Vérifier que vous avez bien ce qui suit : Device status *les deux cases cochées*. Emulation : *bridged Ethernet coché*. Menu déroulant de l'interface : *en1:Airport/Wireless Adapter*. Host only networking décoché. Faire *OK* et *Save*.


----------



## laurent1 (13 Août 2006)

j'ai eut des problemes suite a la mise à jour beta la carte reseau 'virtuelle' que l'ont trouve dans osx dans les pref systeme reseau etait  plus la. Un reboot et ca repart... J'en ai profité pour faire la maj secu osx car mon uptime etait à 21 jours!!


----------



## @ybee (14 Août 2006)

jeff34 a dit:
			
		

> _Bon tout d'abord la question des Parallels tools._
> Il faut que vous ayez votre *Windows actif*. Aller dans le *menu VM* (dans la barre des menus OSX en haut) (si vous n'avez pas votre souris sous OSX faire ctrl+alt) cliquez sur *Install Parallels Tools*, le programme va se lancer dans Windows et installer les éléments. Et c'est tout.
> 
> _Ensuite la question du WiFi._
> *Arrêter Windows*. Dans le panneau de config de votre VM (windows en l'occurence) cliquer sur *Network Adaptater*. Un panneau s'ouvre à droite. Network Adapter Options. Vérifier que vous avez bien ce qui suit : Device status *les deux cases cochées*. Emulation : *bridged Ethernet coché*. Menu déroulant de l'interface : *en1:Airport/Wireless Adapter*. Host only networking décoché. Faire *OK* et *Save*.






Bon, pour ça tout est bon chez moi...
Mais cela ne fonctionne pas, je dois faire quoi dans les Préférences Système d'OS X ?

Merci...


----------



## jeff34 (14 Août 2006)

Rien que je sache. A moins que tu ai modifi&#233; les param&#232;tres par d&#233;faut je vois vraiment pas pourquoi &#231;&#224; ne marche pas. J'ai install&#233; plusieurs fois Parallels et j'ai jamais eu le moindre soucis avec la connection Airport.

Sous Windows dans connections r&#233;seau tu dois avoir une connection qui s'appelle Connection au r&#233;seau local, Parallels Network Adapter. Est-ce le cas ? Si oui son statut : Connect&#233; ou D&#233;sactiv&#233; ? Si le statut est connect&#233;, faire un R&#233;parer pour forcer &#224; obtenir une adresse.

Autre chose. Dans la barre menu Parallels menu Devices > Network, c'est quoi qui est coch&#233; : Connect ou Disconnect ? 

Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## @ybee (16 Août 2006)

C'est &#224; ne rien comprendre, ce matin je n'ai rien touch&#233; et &#231;a fonctionne.
Nickel


----------



## laurent1 (16 Août 2006)

ah ben non ca c'est normale. C'est ca windows... Tu savais pas?  oh!! le méhant floodeur!!


----------



## gilol (16 Août 2006)

Salut tout le monde, 

  J'ai desid&#233; de tester parallels. J'ai donc cr&#233;&#233; ma MV puis installer windows, les tools, par contre je n'ai pas l'usb2?? J'ai vu plus haut que quelqu'un aait l'usb2, comment l'activer. 


  d'avance merci


----------



## laurent1 (17 Août 2006)

en fait je corrige ce que j'ai dit. J'ai toujours un message me signalant que ma clé usb pourrait fonctionner plus rapidement. Par contre,une interface dont j'ai besoin fonctionne maintenant en usb alors qu'elle ne fonctionnait pas avant. Je n'y comprend pas grand chose. Mon probleme est resolu mais je ne suis pas certain d'avoir de l'usb2 pour la cause. désolé pour cette confusion.


----------



## jean75013 (17 Août 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Salut tout le monde,
> 
> J'ai desidé de tester parallels. J'ai donc créé ma MV puis installer windows, les tools, par contre je n'ai pas l'usb2?? J'ai vu plus haut que quelqu'un aait l'usb2, comment l'activer.
> 
> ...




Bonjour à tous ,
je constate que certains recherchent de l' usb2 mais pour moi c' est pire car mon mac mini Intel ne voit pas du tout ma clé USB avec Parallels .
Merci de votre aide


----------



## gilol (17 Août 2006)

Bon je rencontre pas mal de "petits" problèmes:

 Mon DD ext monte bien dans parrallels mais ca prend un temps fou (USB1 ???)
 J'ai un mini disc sony qui marche très bien sous bootcamp par contre rien a faire sous parallels


----------



## ba2 (20 Août 2006)

Hello,
j'hesitais a installer bootcamp mais le fait de devoir redemarrer a chaque fois ca me gonflait 
je viens de tester Parallels...dediou c'est fort ! xp install&#233; en 20mn, tout est reconnu, le wifi marche impec, ca peut gerer 2 ips differentes (donc vnc sous macos et xp)
c'est incroyable ! j'adore !
mais des softs comme clonedvd/nero sont ils capable d'utiliser le lecteur dvd et graver correctement j'ai pas eu le temps d'essayer ?
merci

Merci de poster les questions sur Parallels dans... le fil des questions/r&#233;ponses sur Parallels


----------



## jeff34 (20 Août 2006)

A moins de changements de dernière minutes dont je serais pas au courant, Parallels ne gère pas la gravure.


----------



## cyrilo77 (21 Août 2006)

Bonjour,

questions aux utilisateurs de Parallel :
1. J'ai un M.B sur lequel je dois installer Windows : est-il mieux (ou plus simple) d'installer Bootcamp puis Windows ou Parallel

2. Parallel est-il payant ?

Merci bcp


----------



## gilol (22 Août 2006)

Bonjour, oui parallels est payant mais il y a une version demo de 15 jours pour se faire une idée. Après a choisir entre Bootcamp et parallels, tout dépand de l'utilisation.

 Si besoin des perfs de la carte graphique Bootcamp s'impose, sinon parallels. A savoir que l'utilisation de parallels se fait sans besoin de rebooter. Alors que bootcamp il faut rebooter a chaque fois que l'on veut changer d'OS. Avec parallels en un clic on passe de OSX à Windoxw ou linux. C'est encore un point fort de parallels, d'être compatible avec tout les windows saut vista et les distributions Linux et autres.


----------



## cyrilo77 (22 Août 2006)

gilol a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour, oui parallels est payant mais il y a une version demo de 15 jours pour se faire une idée. Après a choisir entre Bootcamp et parallels, tout dépand de l'utilisation.
> 
> Si besoin des perfs de la carte graphique Bootcamp s'impose, sinon parallels. A savoir que l'utilisation de parallels se fait sans besoin de rebooter. Alors que bootcamp il faut rebooter a chaque fois que l'on veut changer d'OS. Avec parallels en un clic on passe de OSX à Windoxw ou linux. C'est encore un point fort de parallels, d'être compatible avec tout les windows saut vista et les distributions Linux et autres.



Effectivement, Parallels semble pour moi : j'ai juste besoin d'utiliser un logiciel non compatible Mac
L'avantage c'est que j'ai téléchargé boot camp (gratuit) et j'ai un Xp avec moi....

Merci pour tes info


----------



## Francoisperusse (24 Août 2006)

ou puis je trouver ladresse web de cet demo... pck avoir un pc pour 15 jours ca marrangerait bien.. merci

:modo: Par respect pour les autres, &#233;vite les fautes et le langage SMS STP


----------



## @ybee (24 Août 2006)

Bon ben &#231;a y est, je relance ce matin Parallels, la connection internet ne va plus, alors que je n'ai rien touch&#233; par rapport &#224; le derni&#232;re fois... C'est &#224; devenir fou


----------



## jeff34 (24 Août 2006)

Francoisperusse a dit:
			
		

> ou puis je trouver ladresse web de cet demo... pck avoir un pc pour 15 jours ca marrangerait bien.. merci




Tu peux télécharger Parallels *ici*


----------



## jean75013 (27 Août 2006)

cyrilo77 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour,
> 
> questions aux utilisateurs de Parallel :
> 1. J'ai un M.B sur lequel je dois installer Windows : est-il mieux (ou plus simple) d'installer Bootcamp puis Windows ou Parallel
> ...



Bonjour .
Je te conseillerai d' utiliser Bootcamp , en effet avec Parallels je rencontre de nombreux problèmes : conflit d' adresse IP , graveur du Superdrive qui ne fonctionne pas , clé USB non reconnu , Money qui ne s' installe pas . Avec Bootcamp qui est gratuit ! tout fonctionne par contre il oblige à redemarrer le mac .


----------



## yateich (27 Août 2006)

jean75013 a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour .
> Je te conseillerai d' utiliser Bootcamp , en effet avec Parallels je rencontre de nombreux problèmes : conflit d' adresse IP , graveur du Superdrive qui ne fonctionne pas , clé USB non reconnu , Money qui ne s' installe pas . Avec Bootcamp qui est gratuit ! tout fonctionne par contre il oblige à redemarrer le mac .


faux 
je m'explique , c'est vrai bootcamp est gratuit , et window xp sp2 (+ de 200 ) , c'est pas gratuit !


----------



## jeff34 (29 Août 2006)

yateich a dit:
			
		

> faux
> je m'explique , c'est vrai bootcamp est gratuit , et window xp sp2 (+ de 200 ) , c'est pas gratuit !



Exuses-moi, mais c'est aussi vrai avec Parallels. Passage obligé vers l'achat Windows (avantage Parallels, on est pas limité à XP SP2).

Autrement, Bootcamp ou Parallels, tout dépend de l'usage que l'on a de Windows. 
Si c'est juste pour de l'usage courant (bureautique, internet...) Parallels va tres bien.
Si on veut un Windows qui utilise toutes les capacités réelles de la machine, Bootcamp obligé.


----------



## Buffalo (30 Août 2006)

Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser à la fois sur le même Mactel  Parallels et Boot camp. Cela permet de gérer avantages et inconvéniants de chacun des systèmes. 

Comment faire ? Installer d'abord Boot Camp pour profiter de Windows par Parallels et Boot camp ?

Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (30 Août 2006)

A mon avis il faut d'abord installer bootcamp car il doir formater ton disque (sauf si ce n'est plus nécessaire mais j'avais lu ca) puis parallels


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Août 2006)

Ces deux installations sont complètement indépendantes, tu peux installer Windows via Bootcamp puis Parallels et vice versa.


----------



## marc-aurel (30 Août 2006)

Buffalo a dit:
			
		

> Je voudrais savoir s'il est possible d'utiliser à la fois sur le même Mactel  Parallels et Boot camp. Cela permet de gérer avantages et inconvéniants de chacun des systèmes.
> 
> Comment faire ? Installer d'abord Boot Camp pour profiter de Windows par Parallels et Boot camp ?
> 
> Merci



effectivement ces deux installation sont complètement indépendantes.
parallel n'utilise pas le "windows" de bootcamp.
il faut installer win pour bootcamp et win pour parallel.
tu peux dc avoir xp avec bootcamp et win 2000 avec parallel

ça marche nickel sur mon macbook pro


----------



## Buffalo (30 Août 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:
			
		

> effectivement ces deux installation sont complètement indépendantes.
> parallel n'utilise pas le "windows" de bootcamp.
> il faut installer win pour bootcamp et win pour parallel.
> tu peux dc avoir xp avec bootcamp et win 2000 avec parallel
> ...




Merci bien de ta réponse. Effectivement, je voulais savoir si les deux marchait conjointement.


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Bon ben je viens de terminer l'install de windows via parallels !

Juste une petite question : je peux installer virtue desktop ? c'est stable ?

Sinon quel autre option j'ai pour changer de bureau facilement ?

Je lui ai d'abord allour 1Go mais alors mon macbook ventile comme un beau diable ! normal ??
Puis avec 512 il ventile moins 

Je précise que j'ai 2Go de ram


----------



## laurent1 (31 Août 2006)

salut! moi g un giga pour chaque os et la vi eest belle. As tu faits l'update firmware du macbook? J'ai installé virtual desktop mais le patch pour changer de bureau est chiant car il change des qu tu portes le portable, etc... par contre c'est top tendance j'adore!


----------



## Pharmacos (31 Août 2006)

Comment ca il change dès que tu portes le portable ???
Oui j'ai fais la maj du firmware


----------



## laurent1 (1 Septembre 2006)

ben avec smackbook qui se sert du detecteur de  chute pour changer le bureau. il y a des videos sur le net. tu vois ce que je veux dire?


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Septembre 2006)

C'est un peu violent tout ca pour le macbook    

Et sinon ca ventile chez toi avec 1Go par OS ?
Sinon je n'ai pas internet via parallels je vais faire une recherche sur les reglages


----------



## marc-aurel (1 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:
			
		

> C'est un peu violent tout ca pour le macbook
> 
> Et sinon ca ventile chez toi avec 1Go par OS ?
> Sinon je n'ai pas internet via parallels je vais faire une recherche sur les reglages




j'avais pas internet en wifi avec parallel
j'ai essayé en ethernet : ça a marché
j'ai réessayé en wifi : ça marchait

mais après redémarrage : plus de connexion en wifi.


----------



## Pharmacos (1 Septembre 2006)

Mais le soucis c'est que j'ai la livebox dans une autre pièce que mon macbook  

Comment ca la macbook est un protable 
Non en fait je veux que cela marche en wifi 
C'est pas grave je vais chercher et sinon il y aura une maj pour me sauver


----------



## laurent1 (1 Septembre 2006)

ca ventile si je lance des applis qui bouffe du processing. sinon c calme. pour le net verifie dans les prefs systemes reseau qu'il t'a emuler une carte pour parallel et que elle a une ip valide. si elle est pa la reboote le mac g eut le cas


----------



## avocat (3 Septembre 2006)

jeff34 a dit:


> Je ne sais pas si je vais pouvoir t'aider mais comme je suis aussi en wifi, je te donne la config que j'ai et qui marche sans probl&#232;me.
> Dans Configuration Editor en cliquant sur la rubrique Network Adapter, dans la fen&#234;tre de droite j'ai :
> Device status > Enabled Connect at startup (les deux cases coch&#233;es)
> Emulation > Bridged Ethernet (coch&#233
> ...



Eh bien non, jai tout coch&#233; comme ci-dessus et &#231;a ne marche toujours pas.
Et dans Win XP je n'ai pas l'icone "Connexion sans fil" et l'assistant "reparer" n'arrive pas &#224; me donner une adrese IP.
Donc rien ne fonctionne.
Si vous savez autre chose &#224; configurer...


----------



## Pharmacos (4 Septembre 2006)

Moi non plu je n'ai pas internet via parallels !
Si quelqu'un a une idée de ce qui ne va pas qu'il se manifeste


----------



## philrig (6 Septembre 2006)

*Hello*

- Je rencontre un petit problème, sur le bureau de xp j'ai un raccourci de "Parallels Shared Folders"  j'ai placé un autre raccourci de celui-ci dans mes documents et j'essaye de supprimer celui qui est sur le bureau le problème est qu'il révient à chaque fois?


----------



## avocat (13 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Moi non plu je n'ai pas internet via parallels !
> Si quelqu'un a une id&#233;e de ce qui ne va pas qu'il se manifeste



J'ai resolu le probl&#232;me, pas personellement, mais avec un site am&#233;ricain.
Windows XP ne reconnait pas la carte Wifi. Donc pas de r&#233;seau wifi.
Il faut cr&#233;er un reseau (pour petite entreprise);
Ensuite cliquer sur ce r&#233;seau et demander dans la fenetre  gauche de changer ses propri&#233;t&#233;s.

Mais avant ouvrir les pr&#233;f&#233;rences systemes du Mac . Cliquer sur r&#233;seau.
Vous &#234;tes probablement connect&#233; en WIFI avec AirPort.
Cliquer sur "Configurer" puis sur "TC/IP"
Relever l'dresse IP du Mac : 10.00. 1.2 par exemple.
Recopier cette adresse IP sur le r&#233;seau WIN en changeant seulement le dernier chiffre, 2 ordinateurs ne pouvant pas avoir la m&#234;me adresse.
Donc : 10.00.1. 17 ( changer le dernier chiffre : ici 2 est devenu 17( ou 3 ou 4...)
Relever aussi le sous reseau.En general 255.255.255.0 (Windows l'inscrit automatiquement d&#232;s que vous lui donnez l'adresse IP.
Routeur: 10.00.1.1 identique &#224; celui du Mac.

Serveur DNS : si le mac ne l'a pas ( parce que facultatif) il faudra le retrouver sur  la feuille de configuration que vous a remis votre fournisseur d'acc&#232;s Wanadoo ou autre.
Primaire:    193.252.19.3 (par exemple)
Secondaire:193.252.19.4

Red&#233;marer Windows pour qu'il prenne ces param&#232;tres en compte. Lancer Exploreur, l'usine &#224; virus, et c&#224; marche.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Septembre 2006)

Et oui mais j'avais deja essayé tout ca....snif ca ne fonctionne pas....je vais peut etre essayé de reinstaller windows  reflexe windosien


----------



## Advanting (17 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous. Je souhaite installer Parallels sur mon Macbook. Je possède une version de Windows XP liée à Virtual PC. A votre avis, peut-on utiliser cette version de WXP pour l'installer dans Parallels ?
Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Septembre 2006)

Je crois que ce n'est pas encore pris en compte dans les fonctionnalité de parallels !!  


ps: mais tu peux essayer pour nous dire si ca marche


----------



## La mouette (19 Septembre 2006)

Mise à jour : Parallels Desktop - 2.2.1898.0


----------



## ed71 (20 Septembre 2006)

Salut

l'installe de cette nouvelle build, juste avant que la barre de progression arrive au bout, m'a lanc&#233; un beau kernel panic

IMPOSSIBLE de rebooter (apres le fond d'ecran kernel)

reset pram, enlev&#233; ram,... rien &#224; faire

boot sur cd OK
apres reinstalle osx, tout OK

le imac tourne &#224; fond depuis une semaine sans pbs

PI : imac core2duo 17 1go ram

Voil&#224;, donc merci de partager vos exp&#233;riences sur cette build
Cdlt


----------



## Philomo (24 Septembre 2006)

J'ai cru comprendre que parallels s'installe comme une autre application dans le dossier applications. 

Peut-on l'installer ailleurs, par exemple sur une autre partition du disque interne ?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Septembre 2006)

Philomo a dit:


> J'ai cru comprendre que parallels s'installe comme une autre application dans le dossier applications.
> 
> Peut-on l'installer ailleurs, par exemple sur une autre partition du disque interne ?


 

Oui surement mais quel interêt ??


----------



## ed71 (24 Septembre 2006)

ed71 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> l'installe de cette nouvelle build, juste avant que la barre de progression arrive au bout, m'a lancé un beau kernel panic
> 
> ...



J'ai identifié la cause de mes kernel panics, l'install de parallels ressource les extensions et la dernière install faite avant etait celle du client cisco vpn...

L'extension me créant les kernel panic est : CiscoVPN.kext
(démarrer avec "shift" (extensions desactivées) puis enlever l'extension dans /systeme/library/Extensions et tout est OK)
Voilà pour l'info qui n'a donc plus rien à voir avec ce post)

@+


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Septembre 2006)

ed71 a dit:


> J'ai identifié la cause de mes kernel panics, l'install de parallels ressource les extensions et la dernière install faite avant etait celle du client cisco vpn...
> 
> L'extension me créant les kernel panic est : CiscoVPN.kext
> (démarrer avec "shift" (extensions desactivées) puis enlever l'extension dans /systeme/library/Extensions et tout est OK)
> ...


 

en même temps cela nen concerne que les gens qui utilisent le vpn cisco ? non ?


----------



## Philomo (24 Septembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Oui surement mais quel interêt ??



Parce que j'ai une partition sur laquelle il n'y a qu'OSX et que j'aimerais conserver la plus petite possible (pour une facilité de sauvegarde). 
Donc si je peux mettre Parallels sur une autre partition, tant mieux.


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Septembre 2006)

Ok ! Et bien tu n'as qu'a essayé tu ne risque rien 
Mais ca depend de la taille de la partition que tu mets car après lorsque tu fais tes sauvegardes, tu peux exclure le fichier de parallels


----------



## albert13 (25 Septembre 2006)

je viens d'essayer d'installer parallels j'ai acheté la licence et j'ai téléchargé le logiciel

j'ai fait a priori ce qu'ils m'ont demandé en english bien sûr
j'ai bien mis le CD original windows
mais j'ai à présent une fenêtre fond bleu (genre DOS) après avoir installé des chosess, il me demande
" pour installer windows XP appuyez sur entrée"

c'est ce que j'essaie de faire mais IMPOSSIBLE !??!
comprends pas le blem
donc je n'ai tjrs pas installé windows xp

question : à priori j'ai une version XP ancienne et non une XP 2
est-ce que comme boot camp il faut une xp 2

là j'ai dû manquer un train...


----------



## albert13 (25 Septembre 2006)

je ne sais pas vraiment ou ais-je appuyé mais au bout de la troisième config de disque virtuel il a réussi à m'écouter et à conncé à installer windows XP
donc je vais jusqu'au bout et on verra la suite

suite au prochain numéro ;-)


----------



## albert13 (25 Septembre 2006)

ayant utilisé les différentes versions de Virtual PC et ya pas longtemps Guest PC sur mon imac G5
je peux dire que parallèls sur un macbook 2Gz 1 go de mémoire est FANTASMAGORIQUE !!!!
et c'est peu de le dire !!!
je peux dire vraiment à présent que j'ai un VRAI de VRAI PC virtuel !!!
il ronfle aussi vite que mon PC mini tour d'il y a 1an 1/2 : compaq presario celeron 2,6 Gz
ce qui est hyper suffisant pour de nombreuses appli !

là on a enfin vraiment de la bombe !!!!!
je n'ose imaginer ce que cela va donner avec boot camp...

je vais enfin pouvoir connaitre un peu mieux windows pour mieux repondre a mes clients qui ont des blems ;-)))
et leur faire comprendre que firefox et thunderbird c'est mieux que IE et ootlook
car je pourrai paramétrer en direct avec eux sur mon PC virtuel sans que cela mette 4 plombe ;-)

a présent faut que j'essaie de comprendre un peu plus ce parallèls et ces possibilités !!

si quelqu'un a une adresse sur un tutoriel en french même payant merci de me communiquer l'adresse


----------



## Arno (25 Septembre 2006)

Salut à tous,

J'ai vu ici sur Apple Store qu'il existait un soft "*Parallel Desktop*" qui ressemble étrangement à Virtual PC en son temps et qui permet d'avoir Mac OSX + Win XP en même temps (à la différence de BootCamp).

Qqu'un l'a-t-il acheté ou testé ? Quels sont les premiers retours ?

Outre le fait que la puissance requise doit être certainement assez élevée, l'important pour moi serait de savoir s'il y a des limitations dans les fonctionnalités de XP via Parallel Desktop :
- Quid du WiFi et Bluetooth ?
- Quid de la gestion d'appareils périphériques (imprimante multi-fonction, smartphone sous Windows CE) ?
- Quid de la possibilité de faire tourner Access ou Business Objects par // Desktop ?


L'ordi sur lequel serait installé ce soft serait un MacBook Pro 17" 2,16 Ghz, 2 Go Ram, 120 dd, bref du lourd !

Merci de vos conseils et retours d'expérience ?
A+


----------



## La mouette (25 Septembre 2006)

Recherche ?


----------



## MamaCass (25 Septembre 2006)

Et ben alors, Arno, on en parle depuis belle lurette ! 
Trop fort !


----------



## Pascal 77 (25 Septembre 2006)

Bon, on va d&#233;j&#224; mettre &#231;a dans le bon forum, mon coll&#232;gue de l&#224; bas verra s'il y a lieu de fusionner.


----------



## Arno (25 Septembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Et ben alors, Arno, on en parle depuis belle lurette !
> Trop fort !


 

Merci merci  
Non j'ai bien fait une recherche sur le forum et ai bien vu que c'était un sujet déjà évoqué, mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses aux points précis que je mentionne :

Wifi, Bluetooth, gestion de périphériques, gestion de smartphones sous Windows Mobile 5

Seule info qui ressort de vos échanges : ça bouffe de la puissance à mort ! Mais ça veut dire quoi ? Ca ira avec un MacIntel 2,16 Ghz et 2 Go Ram ce sera tout de même la merde ?

Je voudrais faire tourner tte la suite Office (ac Access) et peut-être aussi Business Objects.

Si c'est même pas la peine d'y penser, alors je laisse tomber. Mais l'idéal serait une solution "2 OS en même temps" avec accès commun aux documents.

Ca c'est le top.


----------



## albert13 (25 Septembre 2006)

mais c'est pour moi de la bombe sur mon MacBook core duo 2 Ghz avec 1 Go de Mo vive

je n'ai testé pour l'instant que le wifi c'est plus qu'extra !!!!
il fait largement aussi bien en navigation que mon imac G5 2 Ghz avec 2 Go de mémoire en wifi avec adsl livebox
çà roule parfait

Bluetooth pas testé encore
périphériques pas encore aussi car pas fait la màj windows XP en SP2

mais moi qui ait acheté et testé les différentes version de Virtual PC et la dernière en date Guest PC sur mon G5, je peux te dire que "ya " même pas a réfléchir t'as vraiment 2 OS san blem !!!
je suis plus qu'impressionné !!! ok cela ne fait qu'1 jour de teste mais j'ai un tit chouia de la bouteille sur Mac... juste un chouia !!

donc si t'as des doutes télécharge la versionde démo et regarde tu serais je pense agéablement surpris ;-)


----------



## albert13 (25 Septembre 2006)

j'avais pas vu que t'avais du lourd macbook pro avec 2 Go de mlémoire vive ...

alors mec tu peux à mon humble ou tres humble avis foncer plus que tête baissée vu ce que je vois sur sur mon tit macbook avec 1 go de mémoire

vraiment c'est sincère... en l'utilisant tu vas pleurer... de joie bien sûr ;-))

PS : pas d'actions chez mac, parrallels ou autre mais quand je suis subjugué je le dis et mon entourage dis que je suis un peu chiant car je suis tres impatient... donc si un mec comme moi te le dis ;-)... fait moi BOOONNNFIANCE ;-))

tu me remercieras te t'avoir booster à te lancer, parole de "macinto chien" depuis 1986 ;-)


----------



## whereismymind (25 Septembre 2006)

Comparer Parallels et VitualPC est une erreur, car si je dis pas de bêtises, VirtualPC, c'est de l'émulation (émuiler du hardware PC) alors que Parallels, c'est de la virtualisation donc, ton OS est un "vrai" Windows qui tourne sur le Mac, et ça donne pas du tout la même chose ...

Sur un iMac Intel 2Ghz 2 Go de RAM, ça tourne vraiment très très bien. Mieux que sur mon "vrai" PC. Je n'ai pas encore testé le WiFi, ni le BT mais y'a pas de raison, tu es sous Windows donc théoriquement TOUT fonctionne.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

whereismymind a dit:


> Comparer Parallels et VitualPC est une erreur, car si je dis pas de bêtises, VirtualPC, c'est de l'émulation (émuiler du hardware PC) alors que Parallels, c'est de la virtualisation *donc, ton OS est un "vrai" Windows* qui tourne sur le Mac, et ça donne pas du tout la même chose ...



Ben nan, sous VPC aussi, ton OS est un vrai Windows, la différence ne se situe pas à ce niveau ; outre l'aspect performances, le Mac Intel présente l'avantage sur le couple PowerMac/VPC, d'offrir un accès à l'ensemble du matos, alors que VPC n'en est pas capable. Donc, sur un MacIntel sous Windows (via BootCamp ou Parallels), on a accès à l'ensemble des fonctions que le matériel présent permet, alors que VPC, lui est relativement incomplet sur ce point, et ne permet pas l'accès au WiFi, au BlueTooths, ni, autre exemple, à la gravure de CD ou DVD, malgré la présence d'un graveur, etc.


----------



## telek (26 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour,
La question a peut être été posée mais je n'ai pas trouvé.

J'utilise Parallels depuis quelques jours, le but étant d'utiliser autoCad sur le MacBook. Mais un gros problème, je n'arrive pas à faire un "@".
Avez-vous la solution ?

Pierre


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

essaie ctrl + alt + un des chiffres au dessus des lettres, mais je ne sais plus lequel (2 ou 3 peut-&#234;tre)


----------



## palakima (26 Septembre 2006)

bonjour, ça a l'air bien mais chez moi ça marche pas !!!

interpelé par la possibilité de faire fonctionner windows sur un mac j'ai franchi le pas et achete un magnifique imac intel core duo avec un moniteur de 20 pouces et 1 go de memoire.

j'ai sorti la bete du carton, telechargé la version de demo de parallels et configuré la machine virtuelle et....

quand je lance la machine (fleche verte) l'ecran se fige et une fenetre apparait en me disant de reinitialiser la machine en 4 ou 5 langues.

Si quelqu'un à une idée sur la cause probable de ce truc, je suis preneur.


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

&#199;a, c'est un Kernel Panic (pas facile &#224; faire, f&#233;licitations), il y a quelque chose &#224; revoir dans ton syst&#232;me. Le mieux serait de r&#233;installer.


----------



## telek (26 Septembre 2006)

Personnelement, je suis assez satisfait par parallels. 
Les connexions réseau (en DHCP) me surprennent car la machine a 2 IP une pour le mac une pour le PC et ça fonctionne en alternance apparement (d'ou des déconnexions passagères). la connexion DHCP pour un nomade se font toutes seules.
Par contre j'ai quelques fois des diffcultés avec le partage (Parallels Shared Folders


----------



## Arno (26 Septembre 2006)

Pascal 77 a dit:


> Donc, sur un MacIntel sous Windows (via BootCamp ou Parallels), on a accès à l'ensemble des fonctions que le matériel présent permet.


 

Merci à tous de vos réponses. J'en ai de nouvelles sur la sécurité :

Est-ce à dire que si je prends // Desktop et que je fais tourner Windows il me faudra IMPERATIVEMENT un anti-virus pendant que je fais tourner XP Pro ?

Je n'ai pas encore acheté un VirusBarrier pour OSX car je n'en vois pas trop l'utilité, mais avec XP dessus, me faut-il acheter 2 antivirus pour dormir tranquille : VirusBarrier + BitDefender par exemple ?

Enfin, quid de la gestion des firewalls ? Si je bloque un port par XP, sera-t-il aussi bloqué sous OSX ?

Merci bien.


----------



## arnaudb12 (26 Septembre 2006)

telek a dit:


> Bonjour,
> La question a peut être été posée mais je n'ai pas trouvé.
> J'utilise Parallels depuis quelques jours, le but étant d'utiliser autoCad sur le MacBook. Mais un gros problème, je n'arrive pas à faire un "@".
> Avez-vous la solution ?
> Pierre



Bonjour, 
Je penses faire l'acquisition d'un mac book pour pouvoir utiliser autocad sur un vrai ordinateur (Peut etre que je brulerait le petit computeur que je suis contraint de garder sur mon bureau). Peux tu me dire tes premières impression avec Autocad.
Merci,
Arnaud


----------



## telek (26 Septembre 2006)

AutoCad sur MacBook Pro avec Parallels, c'est Bien, mais il faut s'abituer au clavier.
Si je n'avais qu'une application comme autoCad a utiliser, j'aurais essayé crossOver. Mais je ne connais personne qui ait fait les tests en fonction de la version de l'application.

Bon, j'espère que la réponse pourra partir, c'est la 3eme fois que j'essais de répondre.
Pierre


----------



## albert13 (26 Septembre 2006)

faut à mon humble avis en acheter un car le fait que tu sois sur mac ne t'empêche pas d'avoir un ou des virus spécial windows ;-)
mais contrairement à un vrai PC le jour ou cela bug dur suite a un virus tu pourras encore naviguer et recevoir tes mails sur mac ;-)

la seule que tu devras faire c'est ou éradiquer les virus sur ton windows ou alors si c'est méchant méchant recreer une autre partition et re-installer windows...

pour ma part sur mon PC j'ai eu un méchant virus car j'avais oublié de renouveler ma licence annuelle de macaffee et j'ai pataugé grave ds la semaoule 2 jours et grace au con cours d'un forum dans Kaspersky j'ai été super aidé et j'ai réussi à m'en sortir donc j'ai acheté ce logiciel et j'en sui ravi !!!

Arno n'oublie pas que t'es ds windows et que c'est connu : il faut moins de 1 ou 2h pour un PC connecté à internet pour être infecté !
donc t'es prévenu mec ;-))


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

albert13 a dit:


> mais contrairement à un vrai PC le jour ou cela bug dur suite a un virus tu pourras encore naviguer et recevoir tes mails sur mac ;-)



Sauf si pendant que tu étais sous Windows, le virus formate le disque Mac  :casse:



albert13 a dit:


> Arno n'oublie pas que t'es ds windows et que c'est connu : il faut moins de 1 ou 2h pour un PC connecté à internet pour être infecté !
> donc t'es prévenu mec ;-))



Bel optimisme, en fait, *ça c'est la durée de survie AVEC un antivirus à jour*, sans, ça ne dépasse pas dix minutes. :hosto:


----------



## albert13 (26 Septembre 2006)

je pense que t'es un peu dur et que tu pousses un peu au niveau du PC avec un antivirus à jour, 1h ou 2h de survie ?!?... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/wink.gif

je ne suis pas DU TOUT un fana de cet outil mais il est indispensable malheuresement quand t'es ds le domaine pro... je serai donc bcp plus nuancé ;-) je dirai aussi que cela dépend de ton anti-virus et comment tu l'as paramétré...


----------



## Pascal 77 (26 Septembre 2006)

albert13 a dit:


> je pense que t'es un peu dur et que tu pousses un peu au niveau du PC avec un antivirus à jour, 1h ou 2h de survie ?!?... http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/images/smilies/wink.gif
> 
> je ne suis pas DU TOUT un fana de cet outil mais il est indispensable malheuresement quand t'es ds le domaine pro... je serai donc bcp plus nuancé ;-) je dirai aussi que cela dépend de ton anti-virus et comment tu l'as paramétré...



Ce n'est pas moi, il s'agit d'une étude menée par Andersen Consulting, et publiée en décembre dernier, je crois dans PC Expert, à l'occasion de l'interview d'un de leurs grands pontes.


----------



## DarKOrange (26 Septembre 2006)

:modo:  Merci de de coller le plus possible au sujet du fil : Parallel Workstation. 

Vous pouvez ouvrir un fil sur les anti-virus ou utiliser ceux d&#233;j&#224; existants merci


----------



## DocBoden (27 Septembre 2006)

j'ai mis parrallels puis la mise &#224; jour
ca avait l'ait de fonctionner
sauf que apres avoir taton&#233; pour trouver une res-olution d'exran correcte pour mon MBP17, &#231;a ma'a mis un grand bordel dans les fenetres du finder un peu comme une boite &#224; outil secou&#233;e !

et ensuite pomme F et spotlight hors service !

j'ai tout vir&#233; et reconstuit les index avec maintenance
et il a fallu deus red&#233;marrages pour que je retrouve mon Mac comme avant !

:modo:  On se relit avant de poster, &#231;a &#233;vite les fautes de frappe et les fautes tout court, par respect pour le lecteur merci


----------



## telek (27 Septembre 2006)

Concernant les anti-virus.
Je ne vois pas bien l'int&#233;ret de surfer &#224; partir de window, alors qu'il est plus ais&#233; de le faire depuis Mac Os.
Si vous naviguez vers MacGeneration par exemple, triez votre courrier, vous pouvez utiliser longtemps un Window sur internet sans anti-virus, il ne faut pas exag&#233;rer les risques.
Sur mon PC, je n'en avais pas et il m'arrivait de chercher sur le Net. Maintenant j'a tout sur le Mac.

:modo: Qu'est-ce que j'ai dit 2 messages plus haut ?


----------



## Arno (27 Septembre 2006)

Merci de tous ces &#233;l&#233;ments, bon je suis fix&#233; et vais tenter ce soft, car en effet, comme dit plus t&#244;t, j'ai imp&#233;rativement besoin d'applis Windows, cela de mani&#232;re assez r&#233;guli&#232;re.

Pr la connexion Internet par Win (et non par OSX ce qui serait en effet plus simple), ce besoin est justifi&#233; par le fait que j'aurai un t&#233;l&#233;phone portable QTek sous Windows Mobile que je ferai certainement fonctionner avec Outlook (la solution Entourage ou autre sous Mac ne pouvant pas marcher ac Windows Mobile).

Enfin, et juste pour en conclure me concernant, quelle est la diff&#233;rence entre Parallel Workstation et Parallel Desktop ??? 

Je ne comprends pas bien la subtilit&#233;...
Merci


----------



## MBP (29 Septembre 2006)

Bonjour , 
Et bien sur mon macmini , m&#234;me avec la derni&#232;re version de // :
Toujours pas d'usb2 et encore moins de firewire capable de reconna&#238;tre un DD minipartner ... 
Quel dommage ... 
Il faut encore passer par le partagede fichiers pour alimenter XP ...


----------



## Marvin_R (1 Octobre 2006)

MBP a dit:


> Et bien sur mon macmini , même avec la dernière version de // :
> Toujours pas d'usb2 et encore moins de firewire capable de reconnaître un DD minipartner ...



Juste une question, ton minipartner est formatté en HFS ou FAT32 ?


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

Le seul regret que j'ai avec Parallels c'est la gestion de l'USB.
Je travaille avec des outils de calibration et les sondes USB ne sont par reconnus ...


----------



## Anonyme (2 Octobre 2006)

edit: d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;pondu, dsl


----------



## capou78 (4 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour,

Je souhaite partager (ou faire passer) des fichiers entre OS X et windows sur parallels desktop.

Je ne parviens pas à utiliser "parallels shared folders" et je ne trouve pas de fichier dans OS X qui resamblerait à "mes document"s de windows.

Merci de votre aides.


----------



## laurent1 (4 Octobre 2006)

capou78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite partager (ou faire passer) des fichiers entre OS X et windows sur parallels desktop.
> 
> ...



Tape parrallels dans spotlight pour voir?


----------



## thegreatfab (4 Octobre 2006)

Salut

J'utilise Parallels depuis un bon bout de temps et tout roule.

Aujourd'hui, j'ai voulu augmenter l'espace disque associ&#233; au hdd virtuel.
J'ai utilis&#233; imagetool (utilitaire de parallels pour g&#233;rer le hdd virtuel), pas de probl&#232;me
j'augmente la taille, il fait &#231;a petite affaire et voil&#224;.
Je redemarre windows, et l&#224;, le disque a toujours la m&#234;me taille. Pas un octet de plus.

Qq'un a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; fait cette manip ? Ai-je rater qq. chose ?

Merci


----------



## laurent1 (5 Octobre 2006)

Salut-bonsoir jeunes gens!!

est ce que il y a dans l'assistance qqun qui utilise autocad avec parallels? Quelles sont vos impressions?

la bonne nuitée à tous, @2mains


----------



## EScTB (5 Octobre 2006)

thegreatfab a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J'utilise Parallels depuis un bon bout de temps et tout roule.
> 
> ...



En fait le hdd augmente de taille mais pas la partition! si tu fait un clique droit sur "poste de travail" puis "gerer" dans l'option... "gestion de disque" tu verra une partie du disque desactivé, il te faudra utilisé un utilitaire style partition magic pour regler le probleme

Eric


----------



## EScTB (5 Octobre 2006)

capou78 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je souhaite partager (ou faire passer) des fichiers entre OS X et windows sur parallels desktop.
> 
> ...



As tu installé les parallels tools sous windows? (menu vm puis parrallels tools une fois que windows est lancé), un fois que tu as fait cela, tu vera un lien sur le bureau vers tes fichier mac osx

Eric


----------



## macnew (5 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
je souhaite acheter parallels et j'ai prévu d'installer xp
On lit partout des problemes de connexion internet sur le forum
j'ai une livebox je n'ai aucun problemes avec mon imac et mon macbook pro
Qu'en est il de la nouvelle version sorti? Y a t'il beaucoup de problèmes?
Est ce que l'isight marche notamment sur msn?
merci


----------



## EScTB (5 Octobre 2006)

macnew a dit:


> bonjour,
> je souhaite acheter parallels et j'ai pr&#233;vu d'installer xp
> On lit partout des problemes de connexion internet sur le forum
> j'ai une livebox je n'ai aucun problemes avec mon imac et mon macbook pro
> ...



Normalement, si ta connection internet fonctionne sous osx, il n'y a pas de probleme etant donn&#233; que parallels ne fait que transferer les demande (pour simplifier... c'est un peu plus compliquer que sa). Sinon je te conseil de le tester etant donn&#233; que tu as droit a 15 jours d'utilisation gratuites. Va te renseign&#233; sur leur site
Quand a l'isight je n'ai pas essay&#233; mais dans tout les cas il faudrait les driver apple.

Eric


----------



## ben100 (6 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, 
j'aimerais savoir si avec parallel il est possible de désactiver windows ponctuellement pour ne démarrer que sur Mac osX,  dans le cas par exemple d'une application qui nécessiterait beaucoup de mémoire et/ou CPU ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse, 

ben


----------



## jeff34 (6 Octobre 2006)

Parallels n'est qu'un programme et tant qu'il n'est pas lancé, Windows est inactif, donc ne consomme aucune ressource sur ton Mac.


----------



## Procyon24 (7 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, je viens d'installer Parallels, avec W98, car j'ai d'anciens logiciels qui s'en contentent parfaitement et c'est plutôt léger; cependant dès que je passe en plein écran, sans même lancer une application, le ventilo fait un bruit d'enfer, au point que j'ai arrêté l'histoire; Je suis plutôt novice dans les ordis, j'ai eu peur d'abîmer ma machine.....j'ai vu que le sujet avait été un peu abordé, en tous cas je ne n'ai pas trouvé de réponses adéquates. Je n'ai que 512 de RAM, est-ce la raison? Je suis un un MacBook 1,83ghz. Merci pour les réponses


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Octobre 2006)

Ca doit etre la raison !

Pour ma part j'ai 2Go et au début j'avais mis 1Go par OS et puis comme toi ca ventilait a fond pour rien !!

Donc maintenant j'alloue 256Mo à XP et ca tourne nickel et ca ne ventile que très peu 
Mais si tu peux upgrader ta ram a au moins 1Go se serait pas mal


----------



## yateich (7 Octobre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Bonjour, je viens d'installer Parallels, avec W98, car j'ai d'anciens logiciels qui s'en contentent parfaitement et c'est plutôt léger; cependant dès que je passe en plein écran, sans même lancer une application, le ventilo fait un bruit d'enfer, au point que j'ai arrêté l'histoire; Je suis plutôt novice dans les ordis, j'ai eu peur d'abîmer ma machine.....j'ai vu que le sujet avait été un peu abordé, en tous cas je ne n'ai pas trouvé de réponses adéquates. Je n'ai que 512 de RAM, est-ce la raison? Je suis un un MacBook 1,83ghz. Merci pour les réponses



hello

Avec l'achat de mon vieux vpc 6 , j'ai eu un cd d 'install de window 98 SE , comment l'installer ?


----------



## Procyon24 (8 Octobre 2006)

Merci, je vais upgrader d&#232;s lundi; sinon, autre question, le Mac Book a un &#233;cran panoramique, et sur Parallels j'obtiens un joli carr&#233;, avec deux laids rectangles noirs sur les cot&#233;s, ce qui ne se passe pas sur BootCamp. Comment y rem&#233;dier? D&#233;sol&#233; Yateich, j'esp&#232;re que quelqu'un de mieux qualifi&#233; que moi te r&#233;pondra!


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Octobre 2006)

yateich a dit:


> hello
> 
> Avec l'achat de mon vieux vpc 6 , j'ai eu un cd d 'install de window 98 SE , comment l'installer ?



Et bien tu lances parallels tu mets créer une new VM (virtual machine) tu sélectionne le systeme d'exploitation: windows; tu sélectionnes: 98 et tu mets le cd dedans et ca doit démarrer l'installation


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Octobre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Merci, je vais upgrader dès lundi; sinon, autre question, le Mac Book a un écran panoramique, et sur Parallels j'obtiens un joli carré, avec deux laids rectangles noirs sur les cotés, ce qui ne se passe pas sur BootCamp. Comment y remédier? Désolé Yateich, j'espère que quelqu'un de mieux qualifié que moi te répondra!





Tu as installés les parallels tools qui te permettent de gérer la carte graphique ?


----------



## Procyon24 (8 Octobre 2006)

Et non, je ne savais pas que &#231;a servait &#224; ca! Je vais essayer, merci!


----------



## yateich (9 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et bien tu lances parallels tu mets créer une new VM (virtual machine) tu sélectionne le systeme d'exploitation: windows; tu sélectionnes: 98 et tu mets le cd dedans et ca doit démarrer l'installation



et apres ?


----------



## Pharmacos (9 Octobre 2006)

yateich a dit:


> et apres ?



Et après tu fais ce que ton ordinateur te dit de faire 
Et bien je ne sais pas après tu suis l'installation de win98 et c'est fini  ?? !!  :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## yateich (9 Octobre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Et après tu fais ce que ton ordinateur te dit de faire
> Et bien je ne sais pas après tu suis l'installation de win98 et c'est fini  ?? !!  :mouais: :mouais:



j'ai installé win98 , mais je n'ai aucun son ?

pourquoi


----------



## Advanting (9 Octobre 2006)

Yateich, tu as l'air sympa, mais pourquoi tu ne cherches pas tout seul avant de poser tes questions ! Le forum n'est pas une hotline, chacun prend plaisir à rendre service, mais il faut qu'en face, celui qui pose la question, ne soit pas dans l'assistanat complet.

Ne m'en veut pas de ces paroles, mais c'est un peu l'impression que tu donnes.


----------



## marc-aurel (9 Octobre 2006)

Advanting a dit:


> Yateich, tu as l'air sympa, mais pourquoi tu ne cherches pas tout seul avant de poser tes questions ! Le forum n'est pas une hotline, chacun prend plaisir à rendre service, mais il faut qu'en face, celui qui pose la question, ne soit pas dans l'assistanat complet.
> 
> Ne m'en veut pas de ces paroles, mais c'est un peu l'impression que tu donnes.



je suis d'accord avec toi.


----------



## guilbut (10 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, &#231;a m'a l'air bien sympathique ce petit Parall&#232;le Workstation.
 Qu'en est-il du Firewire et de l'USB2 ? 
 Ca n'a pas l'air de marcher on dirais, mais je voudrais en &#234;tre sur ....
(dommage je voulais l'utiliser avec une carte son externe multi-chanels)
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]


----------



## macnew (10 Octobre 2006)

bonjour,
j'au un macbook pro
j'ai installé parallels ça semble marcher sans problème sauf qu'il ne reconnait pas l'isight intégré (j'ai installé le stools)
Est ce normal?
Peut on installer une cam externe (j'ai aussi l'icecam)?
Savez vous comment on tape  le @ des adresses email sans passer par le clavier visuel car je n'y arrive pas!
Merci


----------



## Nicofieu (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour

j'ai installé Bootcamp, tout va bien

J'aimerais tester Parallels

J'imagine que Parallels s'installe sur la partition OSX ?

Et si ca me plait pas, il suffit de désinstaller Parallels ? Celà va t-il bien supprimer les Go que j'aurais donné pour XP ?

J'ai peur de faire une manip qui me ferait perdre des Go...j'en ai déjà pas énormément...

Merci !


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Octobre 2006)

Nicofieu a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> j'ai installé Bootcamp, tout va bien
> 
> ...



Exactement, tu vires l'image que crée parallels et tu récupère les gigas utilisés


----------



## Nicofieu (11 Octobre 2006)

ok donc c'est vraiment sans risques

merci !


----------



## taz77e (11 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, je vais testé parallels. vous me conseillez la version rc2(stable?) ou bien la normale?
Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (11 Octobre 2006)

taz77e a dit:


> Bonjour, je vais testé parallels. vous me conseillez la version rc2(stable?) ou bien la normale?
> Merci



Et bien la normale


----------



## Procyon24 (11 Octobre 2006)

J'ai donc installé Parallels Tools; du moins je crois : un message me certifie que ça a été bien installe et W98 redémarre, mais au même moment j'ai un autre message qui me dit qu'une opération non conforme a été effectuée par le programme! Résultat, je ne trouve pas le moyen de changer l'affichage en plein écran, après le magnifique effet cube, j'ai toujours un carré et non un rectange.... Et pour finir le lecteur de CD n'est pas reconnu du tout, donc pour le moment pas moyen d'essayer les applications pour lesquelles je me prends autant la tête!
J'ai aussi ajouté un giga de mémoire mais ça ventile toujours beaucoup, que j'alloue 500 MO ou 256, c'est pareil. J'ai passé la soirée dessus, je vais me coucher. Si quelqu'un veut bien m'éclairer? merci.


----------



## taz77e (12 Octobre 2006)

Une derniere question, peut on installer l'os virtuel sur un disque dur externe usb2?

merci


----------



## lillumultipass (12 Octobre 2006)

Alors, est-ce que quelqu'un à réussi à installer l'iSight sous Parallels?

En fait, je me suis dit qu'il manquait les drievrs apple, et comme j'ai installé aussi Bootcamp, je me suis dit "chouette, tu vas pouvoir les récupérer". C'est ce que j'ai fait et effectivement, il semble installer les drivers de l'iSight, mais ensuite, il n'arrête pas de me dire que ça pourrait aller plus vite sur de l'USB2, alternativement avec le son windows pour annoncer le branchement/débranchement d"un périphérique. Je me demande donc si c'est pas parcequ'il faudrait d'abord éjecter l'iSight du Mac, et ensuite l'installer sous Parallels.

Autre chose, j'ai trouvé ça: http://forum.parallels.com/thread4921.html
qui explique comment partager des applications entre bootcamp et parallels. Moi ça marche pas trop pour le moment, mais si quelqu'un y arrive...


----------



## jeff34 (17 Octobre 2006)

taz77e a dit:


> Une derniere question, peut on installer l'os virtuel sur un disque dur externe usb2?
> 
> merci



Oui, sans problème. C'est ce que j'ai fait. Le fichier disque contenant xp se trouve, dans mon cas, sur un disque usb, et çà fonctionne parfaitement. L'avantage est d'éviter de prendre de la place sur le disque interne de mon mini.
Par contre Parallels et ses fichiers de config sont sur le Mac. Le fichier de config peut etre installé aussi sur le disque usb.


----------



## Majintode (21 Octobre 2006)

Alors ça, c'est une très bonne nouvelle ! Parce que mon XP + mon Vista, ça prend de la place... (attention, si j'ai autant de Windows sur ma machine, c'est pour une bonne raison... )


----------



## Albadros (22 Octobre 2006)

Salut  à tous 

Ayant la version de juin 2006 de parallels je voulais savoir si il était préférable de jouer sous bootcamp ou sous parallels ? 
Parce que j'ai lu des sujets comme quoi "x" version de parallels serait apte à l'accélération 3D...:hein: 

Alors les experts, que me conseillez vous ?  

Et petite question supplémentaire : il est tout a fait possible de mettre son DD virtuel sur clé usb, DD externe etc...
Est-il donc possible de prévoir les différents programmes (qqes programmes adobe et divers utilitaires que je n'ai qu'en format pc :s ) de les installer et au final de graver le DD virtuel sur DVD ?  
Le fichier ne pourra pas etre modifié mais je peux toujours enregistrer les fichiers créés sur   le dossier Mac OS X ? :mouais:


----------



## Majintode (22 Octobre 2006)

Pour les jeux il vaut mieux passer par BootCamp, honnêtement. Là tu pourras te lâcher et jouer à Far Cry par exemple avec une bonne résolution. Sous Parallels, c'est plutôt bureautique, un peu de Photoshop, mais pas du Flight Simulator X et autres Call of Duty...


----------



## IceandFire (23 Octobre 2006)

ben moi j'ai tout vir&#233; d&#232;s que j'ai vu la mochet&#233; de windows   mon dieu...c'est la meilleure contre pub  vive notre OSX :king:


----------



## michaudmaud (23 Octobre 2006)

Bonjour, 

Pour transférer les fichiers de Mac sur Windows XP Pro, j'utilise le fichier de Windows Parallels Shared Folders (Jai un mac mini duo core avec Parallels)
Sur mon bureau, j'ai ouvert un dossier "Transfert" dans lequel je glisse les fichiers que je dois lire sur Windows XP. 
Je vais ensuite dans Paralls Shared Folders qui est sur mon bureau Windows et y retire les fichiers qui sont donc dans le fichier Transfert du bureau Mac.
Par le biais de ce Paralles Shared Folders, je transcris des fichiers Ascci depuis Unix en réseau vers Mac pour les ouvrir avec Excel.
Si cela peut vous être utile...
Madoraf


----------



## Majintode (23 Octobre 2006)

michaudmaud a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Pour transférer les fichiers de Mac sur Windows XP Pro, j'utilise le fichier de Windows Parallels Shared Folders (Jai un mac mini duo core avec Parallels)
> Sur mon bureau, j'ai ouvert un dossier "Transfert" dans lequel je glisse les fichiers que je dois lire sur Windows XP.
> ...



Ce qui est très intéresanr dans ta manip', c'est que tu ne bosses pas directement avec des fichiers qui sont dans "Shared Folders". Moi perso je le fais mais ce n'est pas bien... Pourquoi? Parce que si je choppe un virus avec XP et qu'il se transmet à des fichiers dans Shared Folders, je les tranmettrai à mon tour par e-mail ou autre clé USB. Oui mon Mac n'aura sûrement rien, mais pour les autres (ceux à qui j'envoie des mails, etc.) c'est moins cool.
Donc bien vu pour le dossier "Transfert"


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (25 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de tester parallels sur mon macbook, je suis totalement bluffé !
Je me rends compte maintenant de la puissance de MacOs : office tournant sous windows avec une gestion commerciale,  tout en surfant sur le net, msn lancé sur MacOs. Je le dis, BLUFFANT !
J'ai encore quelques petits réglages à faire et à maîtriser avec Parallels, mais c'est vraiment simple d'utilisation.

Cordialement

Mental Maelstrom


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Octobre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Je viens de tester parallels sur mon macbook, je suis totalement bluffé !
> Je me rends compte maintenant de la puissance de MacOs : office tournant sous windows avec une gestion commerciale,  tout en surfant sur le net, msn lancé sur MacOs. Je le dis, BLUFFANT !
> J'ai encore quelques petits réglages à faire et à maîtriser avec Parallels, mais c'est vraiment simple d'utilisation.
> 
> ...



Et oui on sait deja......       
lol
Welcome on parallels    :love: :love: :love: :love:


----------



## Majintode (26 Octobre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Je viens de tester parallels sur mon macbook, je suis totalement bluffé !
> Je me rends compte maintenant de la puissance de MacOs : office tournant sous windows avec une gestion commerciale,  tout en surfant sur le net, msn lancé sur MacOs. Je le dis, BLUFFANT !
> J'ai encore quelques petits réglages à faire et à maîtriser avec Parallels, mais c'est vraiment simple d'utilisation.
> 
> ...



Et Parallels monte en puissance... Lorsqu'il y a aura une parfaite gestion de l'USB 2 par exemple, ça sera énorme


----------



## jamil (26 Octobre 2006)

salut,

j'ai beaucoup cherché sur le forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de reponse...

En fait, j'ai fait une installation de XP en mettant 1,5Go de disque juste pour tester.
Je voudrais installer des logiciels sachant que windows prend quasi 1,4 go!

Du coup j'utilise image tool, je change la taille a 3,5Go et je me dis c'est parti!

Pb: je n'arrive pas a avoir un dique de cette taille dans windows, il reste a la taille habituelle!

ENfin je vais dans gestionnaire de disque windows et en fait il a cree une nouvelle partition mais le souci est que je voudrais un seul disque sous windows de 3,5 Go et pas un disque de 1,5 Go et un autre de 2 Go...

Partition magique ne passe pas... Je ne sais pas quoi faire...

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (26 Octobre 2006)

Je viens de cr&#233;er une nouvelle machine virtuelle avec la Fedora Core 6, pas mal mais petit probl&#232;me de drivers graphique, ce qui fait que suis constamment en 1600x1200. Sinon toutes les autres fonctions sont impec .

Par contre je me demande combien il faut de ram pour faire tourner deux VM ensemble. J'ai test&#233; winXp + Fedora, le syst&#232;me &#233;tait ing&#233;rable.
Je pense qu'avec 2go de ram, on doit pouvoir bien s'en sortir ?

Cordialement

Mental Maelstrom


----------



## jeff34 (27 Octobre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Je viens de créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle avec la Fedora Core 6, pas mal mais petit problème de drivers graphique, ce qui fait que suis constamment en 1600x1200. Sinon toutes les autres fonctions sont impec .
> 
> Par contre je me demande combien il faut de ram pour faire tourner deux VM ensemble. J'ai testé winXp + Fedora, le système était ingérable.
> Je pense qu'avec 2go de ram, on doit pouvoir bien s'en sortir ?
> ...



J'ai essayé d'installer FC6 aussi, mais voilà, kernel panic au redémarrage. Pourtant l'install s'est passé sans problèmes. As-tu connu çà ? Si quelqu'un sait d'ou cà peut venir.


----------



## fcalat (27 Octobre 2006)

Salut à tous ,
Je voudrais savoir si la version windows XP OEM est prise aussi en compte par parallel ou par bootcamp.
Merci de vos conseilles.
Francis


----------



## Majintode (27 Octobre 2006)

fcalat a dit:


> Salut à tous ,
> Je voudrais savoir si la version windows XP OEM est prise aussi en compte par parallel ou par bootcamp.
> Merci de vos conseilles.
> Francis



Oui !


----------



## jamil (27 Octobre 2006)

jamil a dit:


> salut,
> 
> j'ai beaucoup cherché sur le forum mais je n'ai pas trouvé de reponse...
> 
> ...




EN fait je pense que les logiciels types partition magic ne passe pas ar il ne trouve pas de disque réel...

je n'ai toujours pas reussi a regler ce probleme...QQUN peut m'aider svp?

SInon ca va etre nouvelle installation...

Merci


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (27 Octobre 2006)

jeff34 a dit:


> J'ai essayé d'installer FC6 aussi, mais voilà, kernel panic au redémarrage. Pourtant l'install s'est passé sans problèmes. As-tu connu çà ? Si quelqu'un sait d'ou cà peut venir.



Je n'ai eu aucun kernel panic, juste de gros problème de stabilité sous l'environnement Fedora.

Je pense installer la core 5 pour voir si le problème persiste.


Mental Maelstrom


----------



## fcalat (28 Octobre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Oui !


Merci  cela m'enl&#232;ve le doute de l'esprit


----------



## Majintode (28 Octobre 2006)

fcalat a dit:


> Merci  cela m'enlève le doute de l'esprit



De rien 
Moi je n'utilise que des XP OEM pour mon Parallels. Il faut juste parfois passer un petit coup de fil à Microsoft pour l'activation...


----------



## Procyon24 (28 Octobre 2006)

Ce qui me bluffe c'est que tout le monde a l'air de trouver Parallels fantastique! moi j'ai laissé tomber, pas eu moyen de faire tourner quoi que ce soit correctement (l'encyclopédie et ses videos entre autres), même après avoir rajouté un GO de mémoire, sans compter un ventilo qui fait vraiment trop de bruit. Donc back to Bootcamp!


----------



## Majintode (29 Octobre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Ce qui me bluffe c'est que tout le monde a l'air de trouver Parallels fantastique! moi j'ai laissé tomber, pas eu moyen de faire tourner quoi que ce soit correctement (l'encyclopédie et ses videos entre autres), même après avoir rajouté un GO de mémoire, sans compter un ventilo qui fait vraiment trop de bruit. Donc back to Bootcamp!



Tu as dû avoir un problème avec ton Parallels.
Je l'utilise avec des vidéos mais aussi des dictionnaires et autres encyclopédies sans problème.
Pour le ventilo c'est clair, si on en demande un peu trop à Windows ça commence à souffler de plus en plus fort.

Et puis n'oublions pas l'utilité première de Parallels : utiliser Windows en même temps que MacOS, sans avoir besoin de redémarrer.


----------



## Orphanis (30 Octobre 2006)

Bonsoir, 

Je suppose que la question a déjà été posée ici, mais en faisant une recherche je tombe sur les 17 pages du topics....J'aimerais partager ma connexion mac/Parralells mais je n'arrive pas à le faire (conflit d'Ip); est-ce que quelqu'un pourrait m'indiquer comment faire svp (je suis sous ethernet). 

Cordialement


----------



## DarKOrange (30 Octobre 2006)

Essaie la recherche en faisant "afficher les messages" plutôt qu' "afficher les discussions"


----------



## Betty Boop (30 Octobre 2006)

Mental Maelstrom a dit:


> Je viens de tester parallels sur mon macbook, je suis totalement bluffé !



Bonjour à tous,

Je suis nouvelle chez Mac, nouvelle sur ce site, ancienne sur PC.
Je viens de m'acheter le dernier iMac 24'. J'ai en même temps commandé Parallels desktop. Depuis 2 jours j'essaie desespérément d'installer Windows sur mon Mac, et je commence sérieusement à regretter PC et Windaube !!
Pas difficile d'installer Parallel, ça marche tout seul. Les problèmes commencent lorsqu'il faut installer Windows... Une fois que l'on a installé sa VM, quand il faut cliquer sur la petite flèche verte, j'ai invariablement l'écran qui se couvre d'un voile gris, puis tout se gèle et une petite fenêtre me conseille gentiment soit d'appuyer longtemps sur le bouton d'arrêt, soit sur le bouton de réinitialisation ...

J'ai déjà créé 4 VM, j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé 2 x Parallels, rien n'y fait ! J'ai lu à plusieurs endroits qu'il faut d'abord insérer le CD avant de rouvrir Parallels... Enfin je crois que j'ai tout fait, sans succès. Je n'arrive pas à supprimer les VM déjà créés non plus.... donc chaque fois que je veuille en ouvrrir un, j'ai un message qui dit que le winxp.pvs est déjà utilisé par une autre instance de Parallels. Do you want to overwrite a lock and open file ....blabla

Alors, au secours, ce problème n'arrive-t-il qu'à moi ?
J'ai réussi à copier un rapport d'erreur et de le passer par le réseau sur mon pc... Je copie le contenu ici, au cas où quelqu'un y comprendrait qq chose ...

Product Version: Build 1848  (13 juin 2006)

  panic(cpu 0 caller 0x001A407F): Unresolved kernel trap (CPU 0, Type 6=invalid opcode), registers:
   CR0: 0x8001003b, CR2: 0x00560004, CR3: 0x01117000, CR4: 0x000026e0
   EAX: 0x1457b598, EBX: 0x00000000, ECX: 0x036a3104, EDX: 0x00000000
   CR2: 0x00560004, EBP: 0x1457b5b8, ESI: 0x036a3104, EDI: 0x00000000
   EFL: 0x00010002, EIP: 0x2ac924cb, CS:  0x00000008, DS:  0x059c0010

   Backtrace, Format - Frame : Return Address (4 potential args on stack) 
   0x1457b378 : 0x128cdb (0x3c9a14 0x1457b39c 0x131cdf 0x0) 
   0x1457b3b8 : 0x1a407f (0x3cf788 0x0 0x6 0x3cef30) 
   0x1457b4c8 : 0x19ae94 (0x1457b4e0 0x59c2000 0x1457b4f8 0x3bc78a) 
   0x1457b5b8 : 0x2ac8f8d4 (0x0 0x30e8c40 0x1457b5f8 0x2ac90585) 
   0x1457b678 : 0x2ac9232b (0x2ac92429 0x0 0x0 0x0) 
   0x1457b6c8 : 0x2ac90742 (0x2ac9152f 0x0 0x1457b708 0x2ac8f3a0) 
   0x1457b6e8 : 0x2ac90830 (0x2d620d0 0x1457b724 0x1457b718 0x39639c4) 
   0x1457b708 : 0x2ac8f413 (0x0 0x2 0x1457ba90 0x1457bab8) 
   0x1457b728 : 0x1efef3 (0xb000000 0x1 0x2000 0x39639c4) 
   0x1457b798 : 0x1e3e14 (0x1457b7c8 0x3b90bdc 0x1457b7f8 0x1cf80e) 
   0x1457b7f8 : 0x1de42f (0x3b90bdc 0x1 0x1457bab8 0x1457bab8) 
   0x1457b848 : 0x1df38a (0x1457b964 0x1457b954 0x1457b864 0x1f748e) 
   0x1457b948 : 0x1cf684 (0x1457b964 0x1 0x0 0x2f86bc) 
   0x1457bad8 : 0x2ad59717 (0x2ad5c458 0x1 0x0 0x0) 
   0x1457bb18 : 0x2ad5a6e8 (0x2ad5c458 0x1457bb54 0x1457bb48 0x39639c4) 
   0x1457bb38 : 0x2ad59413 (0x3b9e904 0xd000000 0x3b9e904 0x1457bf58)         Backtrace continues...
         Kernel loadable modules in backtrace (with dependencies):
            com.parallels.kext.vmmain(2.2)@0x2ad58000
            com.parallels.kext.hypervisor(2.2)@0x2ac8e000

   Kernel version:
   Darwin Kernel Version 8.7.3: Wed Aug 16 18:54:06 PDT 2006; root:xnu-792.11.5.obj~1/RELEASE_I386

   Model: iMac6,1, BootROM IM61.0093.B00, 2 processors, Intel Core 2 Duo, 2.16 GHz, 1 GB
   Graphics: NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, NVIDIA GeForce 7300 GT, PCIe, 128 MB
   Memory Module: BANK 0/DIMM0, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
   Memory Module: BANK 1/DIMM1, 512 MB, DDR2 SDRAM, 667 MHz
   AirPort: spairport_wireless_card_type_airport_extreme (0x14E4, 0x87), 4.80.46.0
   Bluetooth: Version 1.7.9f12, 2 service, 1 devices, 1 incoming serial ports
   Network Service: AirPort, AirPort, en1
   Serial ATA Device: ST3250824AS  Q, 232.89 GB
   Parallel ATA Device: MATSHITADVD-R   UJ-85J, 577.12 MB
   USB Device: Built-in iSight, Micron, Up to 480 Mb/sec, 500 mA
   USB Device: Bluetooth HCI, Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA
   [FONT=&quot]USB Device: IR Receiver, Apple Computer, Inc., Up to 12 Mb/sec, 500 mA[/FONT]

Evidemment, Mac ne veut rien savoir, ils ne font que vendre le logiciel..., Avanquest n'a pas de hotline, que des mails... et moi je reste là à regarder cette magnifique machine qui ne me sert à rien ...

Tout idée est la bienvenue, au point où j'en suis 
Désolée d'avoir été si long... et je ne sais même pas si j'ai été claire 
Betty Boop


----------



## Anand (31 Octobre 2006)

Vire tout ce qui est dans " utilisateur/Biblioth&#232;que/Parallels" dans la corbeille  et recommence l'installation en ayant bien le CD d'XP dans lecteur.assure-toi d'avoir la derni&#232;re version de Parallels.

Choisis les diff&#233;rents setting pour la m&#233;moire lecteur cd par d&#233;fault etc&#8230; dans "edit". Puis clique sur le bouton play de parallels.il devrait chercher le cd de windows dans le lecteur et l'installer le plus normalement du monde.

rassure-toi l'installation fonctionne tr&#232;s bien


----------



## marc-aurel (31 Octobre 2006)

pour windows il te faut XP SP2 uniquement.
XP SP1 ne fonctionne pas ni les windows pr&#233;c&#233;dents.
tu sais &#231;a ?


----------



## Marvin_R (31 Octobre 2006)

marc-aurel a dit:


> pour windows il te faut XP SP2 uniquement.
> XP SP1 ne fonctionne pas ni les windows précédents.
> tu sais ça ?



Ca c'est valable pour Bootcamp. En revanche, Parallels permet d'installer n'importe quel Windows : XP SP0 à SP2, 98, 3.1,...


----------



## alkaloo (1 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour,
Je viens d'installer " parallels " mais  au moment  d'activer windows xp (cela doit se faire via le net) impossible de se connecter ....j'ai tout éssayé ..rien à  faire... quelqu'un aurait il une solution à me proposer

Merci d'avance 


Peace


----------



## marc-aurel (1 Novembre 2006)

alkaloo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je viens d'installer " parallels " mais  au moment  d'activer windows xp (cela doit se faire via le net) impossible de se connecter ....j'ai tout éssayé ..rien à  faire... quelqu'un aurait il une solution à me proposer
> 
> Merci d'avance
> ...



moi ausi ça n'a jamais marché par le net. il faut téléphonner.


----------



## jeff34 (1 Novembre 2006)

Nouvelle version de Parallels la build 1940, entre autres nouveau driver video.


----------



## Anand (2 Novembre 2006)

jeff34 a dit:


> Nouvelle version de Parallels la build 1940, entre autres nouveau driver video.



tu veux sans doute parler de la "2.2 1970"


----------



## jeff34 (2 Novembre 2006)

Exact, mon clavier a fourché :rose:


----------



## shYm0n (5 Novembre 2006)

La question doit surement être dans ce fil, mais j'ai pas le temps de tout lire, et la recherche ne me donne rien de concluant :rose: mais, j'avais une petite question :

je compte m'acheter un disque dur externe d'ici quelques jours, pour pouvoir faire des backups automatiques, via automator, de l'ensemble de mon disque dur. J'aimerais donc partitionner ce disque en 3 parties : 70go pour le backup, 60go de données diverses, et 30go pour ( et voici ma question ) : Windows XP.

Est-il donc possible de fonctionner ainsi avec Parallels ? Avoir Windows d'installé sur la partition de 30go, d'y sauvegarder les fichiers générés avec Windows, voir d'échanger ceux-ci avec Mac OS X via le réseau ou via un système tel Gdisk, et non pas tout ça sur le même disque que Mac OS X ( le Macintosh HD ) ?

Merci d'avance pour votre réponse, et désolé si tout ça à déjà été abordé ou si je n'ai pas été très clair :rose:


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

shYm0n a dit:


> (...)
> Est-il donc possible de fonctionner ainsi avec Parallels ? Avoir Windows d'installé sur la partition de 30go, d'y sauvegarder les fichiers générés avec Windows, voir d'échanger ceux-ci avec Mac OS X via le réseau ou via un système tel Gdisk, et non pas tout ça sur le même disque que Mac OS X ( le Macintosh HD ) ?
> 
> Merci d'avance pour votre réponse, et désolé si tout ça à déjà été abordé ou si je n'ai pas été très clair :rose:



En fait tu installes Parallels sur Macintosh HD, et tu peux créer et utiliser l'image de ton Windows (le .hdd) sur ton disque dur externe.


----------



## shYm0n (5 Novembre 2006)

Et j'ai besoin de beaucoup d'espace ?


----------



## Majintode (5 Novembre 2006)

shYm0n a dit:


> Et j'ai besoin de beaucoup d'espace ?



Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire avec ton Windows. Moi par exemple j'ai réservé 10Go pour XP. Tu mets ce que tu mettrais... avec une vraie install


----------



## shYm0n (5 Novembre 2006)

Alors je mettrai 30go.

Merci beaucoup


----------



## hjoker (11 Novembre 2006)

Chez moi, Parallels fonctionne parfaitement sur un MacBookPro. Le clic droit avec 2 doigts sur le trackball + clic fonctionne depuis le début. Tout serait parfait si le clic + ctrl fonctionnait. Et ce n'st pas le cas, que ce soit l'ancienne version ou la dernière mise à jour, rien n'y fait.
Cette manipulation concerne un logiciel spécifique de dessin, style autocad qui utilise cette manip pour une sélection continue de plusieurs points du dessin. Ca marche sur les pc de bureau où est installé l'application mais pas sur le MacBookPro.
J'ai déjà vu cette question posée sur une page précédente mais aucune réponse n'a été apportée.
Si quelqu'un à un tuyau...
Merci à tous


----------



## Betty Boop (12 Novembre 2006)

Betty Boop a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je suis nouvelle chez Mac, nouvelle sur ce site, ancienne sur PC.
> Je viens de m'acheter le dernier iMac 24'. J'ai en même temps commandé Parallels desktop. Depuis 2 jours j'essaie desespérément d'installer Windows sur mon Mac, et je commence sérieusement à regretter PC et Windaube !!
> ...



En désespoir de cause, j'ai emmené mon iMac chez l'installateur/dépanneur de mon PC, qui a réussi à tout installer... Cependant, et là je n'ai rien compris, ils m'ont enlevé une barrette mémoire pour en installer une autre ! Pourtant, le iMac a déjà 1 Go de RAM, donc je n'ai pas vraiment compris pourquoi ils l'ont changé... Ils m'ont également dit qu'il fallait aussi installer un petit programme pour faire fonctionner le tout... Première nouvelle ! Ils viennent réinstaller mon réseau local la semaine prochaine donc je pourrais les questionner à ce sujet, mais avant ça, est-ce cette histoire correspond à celle de quelqu'un d'autre ? Avez-vous eu besoin d'une autre barrette mémoire ou petit programme ?

Une autre question. Comme j'ai déjà eu plusieurs machines, j'ai également déjà payé plusieurs Windows XP pro et Office XP Pro ... J'en ai un vieux "piraté". Est-il possible d'installer le "pirate" avec Parallels ?

Je sais, je suis un rat, mais mes finances sont à plat avec l'iMac et l'OEM de Windows, la copie m'aurait été d'un grand secours 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, en attendant de m'en payer un autre...

Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Novembre 2006)

Betty Boop a dit:


> En désespoir de cause, j'ai emmené mon iMac chez l'installateur/dépanneur de mon PC, qui a réussi à tout installer... Cependant, et là je n'ai rien compris, ils m'ont enlevé une barrette mémoire pour en installer une autre ! Pourtant, le iMac a déjà 1 Go de RAM, donc je n'ai pas vraiment compris pourquoi ils l'ont changé... Ils m'ont également dit qu'il fallait aussi installer un petit programme pour faire fonctionner le tout... Première nouvelle ! Ils viennent réinstaller mon réseau local la semaine prochaine donc je pourrais les questionner à ce sujet, mais avant ça, est-ce cette histoire correspond à celle de quelqu'un d'autre ? Avez-vous eu besoin d'une autre barrette mémoire ou petit programme ?
> 
> Une autre question. Comme j'ai déjà eu plusieurs machines, j'ai également déjà payé plusieurs Windows XP pro et Office XP Pro ... J'en ai un vieux "piraté". Est-il possible d'installer le "pirate" avec Parallels ?
> 
> ...



Tsssssss pas bien de pirater......    

Pour répondre à la question générale: tu peux installer n'importe quel OS avec parallels....


----------



## 1000k (12 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, j'ai exactement le m&#234;me soucis que *Betty Boop !!!

* En faite, mon p&#232;re s'est achet&#233; un Imac &#224; 999&#8364; avec 2 Go de ram.
Moi j'ai un Mac mini 1,83 avec 512Mo de Ram.

Et bien &#231;a plante sur l'Imac, mais pas sur mon Mac mini !

C'est &#224; ne plus rien comprendre... On a m&#234;me essay&#233; de remettre les barettes m&#233;moires d'origine, pareil !

A l'aide, on ne sait plus quoi faire* 
*


----------



## 1000k (13 Novembre 2006)

1000k a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai exactement le même soucis que *Betty Boop !!!
> 
> * En faite, mon père s'est acheté un Imac à 999 avec 2 Go de ram.
> Moi j'ai un Mac mini 1,83 avec 512Mo de Ram.
> ...



Quelqu'un pour m'aider, svp ?
C'est assez urgent, mon père en a besoin professionellement


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Novembre 2006)

1000k a dit:


> Quelqu'un pour m'aider, svp ?
> C'est assez urgent, mon père en a besoin professionellement



Si l'Imac plante avec la barette d'origine, c'est retour SAV... Vérifiez quand même que vous l'avez bien enfichée avant.


----------



## 1000k (13 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Si l'Imac plante avec la barette d'origine, c'est retour SAV... Vérifiez quand même que vous l'avez bien enfichée avant.



L'imac plante autant avec les barettes d'origines qu'avec les deux de 1Go.
Mais ça ne plante que lorsqu'on lance une machine virtuelle dans parrallel. J'ai pensé au barettes, mais apparement ce n'est pas ça puisque même avec les "origines" ça marche !
on a réinstallé Mac OSX, sans résultat.

Alors que sur mon Mac mini qui a le même proc, même chips graphique, etc... ça marche sans soucis !

Je ne vois pas ce qui pourrait faire que ça bug...

Help !!!!!


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Novembre 2006)

Si ça ne plante qu'avec Parallels c'est un problème avec Parallels pas la mémoire...


----------



## 1000k (13 Novembre 2006)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Si ça ne plante qu'avec Parallels c'est un problème avec Parallels pas la mémoire...



Ce qui est étrange, c'est que j'ai installé de la même façon parallels sur mon mac mini et là ça ne plante pas !!!!
Mon père n'est pas très content vu le prix que coute Parallels...

Que faire... C'est étrange :mouais:


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Novembre 2006)

Si vous avez effectievement refait une install propre d'OS X (avec formattage, sans import) et que le  problème persiste, je ne vois pas, désolé.


----------



## 1000k (13 Novembre 2006)

Merci quand même 

C'est bizarre cette histoire...

Betty Boop est dans le coin ? Car il lui ait arrivé la même chose apparement...


----------



## MamaCass (14 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour 1000K,

Tu as vu si il existait une hotline ou support technique chez Parallels ?


----------



## 1000k (14 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Bonjour 1000K,
> 
> Tu as vu si il existait une hotline ou support technique chez Parallels ?




Il y a un suport par téléphone, mais uniquement en anglais et à 29,90


----------



## MamaCass (14 Novembre 2006)

Ah mince... ben je suis comme DarkOrange, je ne comprends pas d'o&#249; cela peut venir...
Probl&#232;me de compatibilit&#233; uniquement avec l'imac 17 pouces ? bizarre quand m&#234;me...
Tu as essay&#233; avec diff&#233;rents cd de windows XP ?


----------



## DarKOrange (14 Novembre 2006)

1000k a dit:


> Il y a un suport par téléphone, mais uniquement en anglais et à 29,90



Le support par email est gratuit.


----------



## jerine (14 Novembre 2006)

Moi, j'ai un tout petit soucis avec Parralels : je voudrai installer mon tél nokia pour me servir de modem RTC (indispensable pour un soft windows).
J'ai installé les drivers pour reconnaitre ma clé bluetooth, mais quand je l'insère Parralels me dit que la clé est employée par un autre prcessus...
J'ai activé et désactiver Bluetooth sur le Macbook pro mais rien n'y fait. Donc pour windows je n'ai pas de bluetooth...

Si quelqu'un sait comment faire...


----------



## 1000k (14 Novembre 2006)

MamaCass a dit:


> Ah mince... ben je suis comme DarkOrange, je ne comprends pas d'où cela peut venir...
> Problème de compatibilité uniquement avec l'imac 17 pouces ? bizarre quand même...
> Tu as essayé avec différents cd de windows XP ?




ça ne vient pas d'un problème avec le cd. D'ailleurs, le cd d'XP est tout neuf et il a bien fonctionné avec mon mac mini !

C'est vraiment très bizarre...


----------



## hjoker (14 Novembre 2006)

belzebuth a dit:


> Chez moi CTRL clic ne marche plus avec la RC...


Sans vouloir vous emb&#234;ter, j'ai le m&#234;me probl&#232;me avec, globalement la m&#234;me config. Ctrl clic ne fonctionne pas sous MacBookPro 1,86 + 2 gigas de ram. Est ce une coincidence ? Avez vous trouv&#233; la solution &#224; ce probl&#232;me ? En r&#233;alit&#233;, chez moi, c'est la touche Ctrl qui fonctionne tr&#232;s mal, un coup sur 5, et quelle que soit l'autre touche press&#233;e. Les copier coller sont impossibles au clavier. Si vous avez trouv&#233; la solution...
Cordialement.


----------



## 1000k (14 Novembre 2006)

jerine a dit:


> Moi, j'ai un tout petit soucis avec Parralels : je voudrai installer mon tél nokia pour me servir de modem RTC (indispensable pour un soft windows).
> J'ai installé les drivers pour reconnaitre ma clé bluetooth, mais quand je l'insère Parralels me dit que la clé est employée par un autre prcessus...
> J'ai activé et désactiver Bluetooth sur le Macbook pro mais rien n'y fait. Donc pour windows je n'ai pas de bluetooth...
> 
> Si quelqu'un sait comment faire...



J'ai entendu dire que parallels était un peu capricieux aau niveau de l'USB. Mais je n'en sais pas plus ! J'ai que 512 de Ram pour l'instant, alors je ne suis pas allé bien loin encore dans les tests :rateau:


----------



## Procyon24 (14 Novembre 2006)

Le support parallels par e-mail est gratuit, c'est peut-&#234;tre pour &#231;a que leur bo&#238;te est toujours pleine (l'e-mail m'est revenu avec ce message) et qu'en fin de compte, quand&#231;a finit par passer ils ne r&#233;pondent pas et t'envoient une pub pour leur produit &#224; la place......


----------



## 1000k (14 Novembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Le support parallels par e-mail est gratuit, c'est peut-être pour ça que leur boîte est toujours pleine (l'e-mail m'est revenu avec ce message) et qu'en fin de compte, quandça finit par passer ils ne répondent pas et t'envoient une pub pour leur produit à la place......




Exacte !!!! Par contre, les sous ils les prennent bien


----------



## 1000k (14 Novembre 2006)

C'est bon j'ai trouvé la solution ! Tout bete en faite...
J'était sur mon mac mini et je me suis dit, tiens je vais vérifier s'il n'y a pas de mise à jour dispo en passant dans le menu aide de Parallels. Et là effectivement il y a une mise à jour... ( le logiciel a été acheté dimanche tout de même  )
Evidement pas de changement sur mon mac mini, ça marchait avant...

Mais j'ai fait la même chose sur l'imac et là miracle, ça ne plante plus !!!!!  

Donc si vous avez le même soucis que moi, pensez à vérifier la mise à jour du logiciel...


----------



## angelikone (19 Novembre 2006)

Bonsoir,

Désolé de poluer cette conservation mais je ne savasi ou poster mon message.
Voila j'ai un imac intel core duo et je suis en rain d'installer Parallels. Mais voila cela fait 1 heures que windox Xp est en train de s'installer alorq qu'il y a ecrit "plus du 9 minutes" environ.
j'ai pas envie de faire un betise alors je le liasse tourner.
Que dois je faire est ce que cela a planté dois je recommencer.
Merci de me repondre


----------



## angelikone (20 Novembre 2006)

Et oui c'est encore moi suis pas couhcée pfff

Bon ca y est tout fonctionne sauf ma webcam et micro intégré intégré sur mon imac intel core duo

Comment faire pour que quans je suis sur la page PC window Xp cela fonctinne et notamment pour Msn.

Mercii


----------



## Majintode (20 Novembre 2006)

Petit point sur mon utilisation de Parallels 

J'utilise la build 1970 avec Windows XP et Windows Vista RC2 depuis quelques jours et pour le moment, aucun problème notable. Je n'ai pas vu de différences par rapport à la 1940.

Depuis la mise à jour du SMC, Parallels ne fait plus (trop) tourner mes ventilos à fond


----------



## angelikone (20 Novembre 2006)

Bon ben ce serait sympa si qulqu'un pouvait me repondre sur le fait que mon micro et webcam intégré à mon imac ne sont pas reconnue par le systeme windox Xp utilisé avec parallels 1970.
Cela provient peut être d'une mauvaise config de ma part?
Merci d'avance.


----------



## MamaCass (20 Novembre 2006)

Ben ca serait sympa de ta part d'&#234;tre un peu patient, on n'est pas dans une hotline ici....
Les gens te r&#233;pondront quand ils auront du temps &#224; consacrer &#224; aider les autres. Merci


----------



## PawBroon (20 Novembre 2006)

angelikone a dit:


> Bon ben ce serait sympa si qulqu'un pouvait me repondre sur le fait que mon micro et webcam intégré à mon imac ne sont pas reconnue par le systeme windox Xp utilisé avec parallels 1970.
> Cela provient peut être d'une mauvaise config de ma part?
> Merci d'avance.


Sauf erreur de ma part, Parallel ne les reconnait pas encore alors que VMWare Fusion/Fission (?) si.
Donc dans la mesure où la Beta de l'un a une fonctionnalité que le produit de l'autre n'adresse pas par le moment, cela devrait bientôt venir.

C'est les joies des marchés concurrentiels.
Depuis que VMWare arrive sur le marché, Parallel va devoir augmenter le périmètre fonctionnel de son offre.
Autre différence, VMWare permet le drag & drop entre OS alors que Parallel pas encore...

Sinon +1 pour Mamacass (MADAME donc pas petit con si j'ai bien retenu mes lessons d'un autre fil ), on est pas une Hotline et donc les réponses arrivent quand elles peuvent.


----------



## laurent1 (20 Novembre 2006)

PawBroon a dit:


> Sauf erreur de ma part, Parallel ne les reconnait pas encore alors que VMWare Fusion/Fission (?) si.
> Donc dans la mesure o&#249; la Beta de l'un a une fonctionnalit&#233; que le produit de l'autre n'adresse pas par le moment, cela devrait bient&#244;t venir.
> 
> C'est les joies des march&#233;s concurrentiels.
> ...



Salut Pawbroon! si tu as le temps... tu sais me dire si vmware supporte l'usb 2? car parrallels pas et je doit utiliser une interface qui ne fonctionne QUE en usb2 (quelle co....asse cette interface!! )


----------



## PawBroon (20 Novembre 2006)

USB2 pour VMWare à moins que mes infos soient inexactes.
Le nombre de gens qui testent la beta est assez faible et ceux qui le font "par la bande" n'ont pas toujours les dernières versions seeder aux beta-testeurs.

Cependant au dela du manque de paramètrage de la version de base disponible à aujourd'hui, l'ensemble des testeurs reconnait les avantages de VMWare sur Parallel notament pour son support de l'USB supérieur, le Drag & Drop entre OS et la reconnaissance des iSight et micro intégrés.


S'agissant de la première release de test, le potentiel d'évolution est tout bonnement énorme.
Si j'étais ado je me fendrai d'un *VMWare Powaah* tient.


----------



## Majintode (20 Novembre 2006)

Le VMWare pour Mac a l'air d'être très très intéressant alors qu'il n'est qu'en version beta... 

J'utilise la version PC pour faire tourner du Windows 98 et du Linux (Ubuntu) et ça marche vraiment bien. La concurrence va être rude pour Parallels, mais ça ne peut qu'être bénéfique pour les utilisateurs.

A voir si Apple va "laisser faire" ou s'ils vont inclure un VirtualPC-like à Leopard.


Suite de mon petit point sur mon utilisation de parallels au quotidien : j'ai tenté de faire fonctionner mon Blackberry (tout neuf) avec mon XP sous Parallels, sans succès. J'ai hâte de voir si VMware s'en sort mieux pour la synchronisation avec les téléphones, PDA, etc.


----------



## angelikone (21 Novembre 2006)

Merci de m'avoir répondu meme si j'ai pas tout compris.
Et désolé pour impatience


----------



## Procyon24 (23 Novembre 2006)

Je suis revenu sur Parallels, vive la trial version, et j'ai abandonné W98, qui marchait rès bien avec mes vieux logiciels et j'ai installé XP. Et là ça a marché, l'encyclopédie, tout, malgré des problèmes de résolution d'écran, mais je suis trop content je ne vais pas faire la fine bouche. Bref, je ne sais pas si leur pub TOUS LES OS est à prendre au sérieux.
Dernier problème, la connexion USB. J'ai vu que mal de gens s'y heurtaient. Y-a-il une solution pour que le port soit reconnu?


----------



## dadd1103 (27 Novembre 2006)

salut, je re&#231;ois mon macbook pro avec parallel dans quelques jours. J'aurais aim&#233; savoir ce qu'il va marcher ou pas sous XP SP2 home (webcam, micro, usb2, ethernet, wifi, bluetooth & cie)?

Pour les utilisateurs linux: qu'elle distribution fonctionne correctement sur ce mac?

merci d'avance


----------



## Arno (27 Novembre 2006)

Salut !

J'ai depuis 2 mois install&#233; Parallels Desktop sur mon MacBook Pro, voici le r&#233;sultat apr&#232;s avoir install&#233; Win XP Pro pack 2 + "// Tools"

XP : marche top pour mon besoin qui est Office essentiellement (un ami utilise aussi pour de la PAO et marche top)
Wifi : marche top, aussi bien pour la connexion, que pour l'utilisation d'une imprimante multifonctions HP wifi
Bluetooth : marche pas chez moi...
Webcam Spotlight : marche pas sur MSN Messenger version XP
Partage XP <=> OSX : marche qd les tools sont install&#233;s. Le dossier partag&#233; est comme un dossier en r&#233;seau. Par contre j'ai constat&#233; quelques soucis (non r&#233;guliers) pour glisser d&#233;poser un doc du bureau XP vers le dossier qui est partag&#233; dans XP

J'en suis sinon tr&#232;s tr&#232;s content : les deux &#224; la fois, c'est encore mieux que Bootcamp.

Question pour moi svp :
J'ai un BlackBerry 8100 Pearl non compatible Mac mais qui devrait marcher sur XP. Or par USB, il ne synchronise pas avec BlackBerry Desktop Manager ou Outlool, et idem par Bluetooth.
?1 : qqu'un a-t-il d&#233;j&#224; r&#233;ussi une synchro avec BBerry et // Desktop ?
?2 : comment diable marche le Blueetooh cr&#233;nom de nom !!! 
merci.
Qqu'u


----------



## dadd1103 (27 Novembre 2006)

merci pour ton avis  pas de soucis de performance sous xp?
tu as quelle config?

j'aimerais bien l'avis d'un utilisateur linux.

encore merci


----------



## Majintode (27 Novembre 2006)

Arno a dit:


> (...)
> 
> Question pour moi svp :
> J'ai un BlackBerry 8100 Pearl non compatible Mac mais qui devrait marcher sur XP. Or par USB, il ne synchronise pas avec BlackBerry Desktop Manager ou Outlool, et idem par Bluetooth.
> ...



J'en parle un peu ici pour mon BlackBerry 7130g :
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4063936&postcount=1

(off-topic...: Pour le Bluetooth, ça a l'air assez limité sur les BlackBerry. En tout cas je n'ai pas réussi à faire des choses que l'on fait facilement avec un Sony Ericsson par exemple. Le Pearl il a l'air excellent!)


----------



## brome (28 Novembre 2006)

J'ai fait tourner une distribution Ubuntu dans Parallels, sur mon iMac. C'était il y a plusieurs mois, à l'époque des première betas. Ça fonctionnait pas mal, même si je n'ai pas pu installer les parallels tools.

J'ai exécuté le programme geekbench pour tester les performances de l'Ubuntu virtualisée par rapport à l'OS X natif. Pour tous les tests multi-processeurs, OS X donnait naturellement de meilleurs résultats (puisque l'OS virtualisé n'avait accès qu'à un seul core). Par contre, pour la plupart des tests mono-processeurs, l'Ubuntu virtualisée donnait de meilleurs résultats que l'OS X hôte.


----------



## dadd1103 (28 Novembre 2006)

brome a dit:


> J'ai fait tourner une distribution Ubuntu dans Parallels, sur mon iMac. C'était il y a plusieurs mois, à l'époque des première betas. Ça fonctionnait pas mal, même si je n'ai pas pu installer les parallels tools.
> 
> J'ai exécuté le programme geekbench pour tester les performances de l'Ubuntu virtualisée par rapport à l'OS X natif. Pour tous les tests multi-processeurs, OS X donnait naturellement de meilleurs résultats (puisque l'OS virtualisé n'avait accès qu'à un seul core). Par contre, pour la plupart des tests mono-processeurs, l'Ubuntu virtualisée donnait de meilleurs résultats que l'OS X hôte.




merci  
le wifi et le son fonctionnaient? je ne sais pas trop ce que sont les parallels tools... c'est les pilotes pour le hardware du mbp?


----------



## brome (28 Novembre 2006)

Pour le wifi, je dirais que la question ne se pose pas, puisque c'est le système hôte qui se charge de connecter la machine au réseau local. Le système hôte et le système virtualisé sont ensuite reliés par une interface réseau virtuelle.

Pour le son, je t'avoue que je n'en ai plus souvenir.

Les parallels tools, ce ne sont pas les drivers du hardware, mais de petites extensions logicielles censées rendre la cohabitation des deux OS plus facile. Par exemple, en mode fenêtre, sans les parallels tools, si tu cliques sur la fenêtre de l'OS virtualisé, la souris est capturée et ne peut plus sortir de cette fenêtre à moins que tu utilises une combinaison de touche (ALT+SHIFT si je me souviens bien). Une fois les parallels tools installés, ce problème ne se pose plus, et le pointeur souris peut entrer et sortir de la fenêtre sans problème.


----------



## dadd1103 (28 Novembre 2006)

merci &#224; toi pour toutes ces pr&#233;cisions!! 
j'ai plus qu'&#224; attendre l'arriv&#233;e de mes colis...


----------



## Procyon24 (29 Novembre 2006)

Bonjour, ce matin Parallels refuse de s'ouvrir avec un message, comme quoi il ne trouvait pas l'un de ses drivers... il me demande de réessayer (après avoir attendu une minute, car il lui faut du temps paraît-il), me disant que si ça ne marche pas il faut réinstaller! Ca a remarché au troisième essai, ouf! Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème?


----------



## Tarul (30 Novembre 2006)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Bonjour, ce matin Parallels refuse de s'ouvrir avec un message, comme quoi il ne trouvait pas l'un de ses drivers... il me demande de réessayer (après avoir attendu une minute, car il lui faut du temps paraît-il), me disant que si ça ne marche pas il faut réinstaller! Ca a remarché au troisième essai, ouf! Quelqu'un a-t-il déjà rencontré ce problème?



as tu des précisions sur le driver en question? c'est celui de la carte réseau?


----------



## Procyon24 (30 Novembre 2006)

non, le message disait "one of its drivers" sans précision


----------



## dadd1103 (30 Novembre 2006)

deja un petit soucis....

lorsque je clique sur le petit bouton play a droite dans la fen&#234;tre de parallels, il me demande d'indiquer la cl&#233; d'activition.
aucun probl&#232;me, je prends mon petit livret, je recopie parfaitement ce qu'il ya d'imprim&#233; sur l'etiquette et il me dit j'ai rentr&#233; une cl&#233; incorrecte.
j'ai essay&#233; 20 fois deja, avec ou sans les tirets, c'est pareil.....

quelqu'un a deja rencontr&#233; ce probleme?

merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (30 Novembre 2006)

dadd1103 a dit:


> deja un petit soucis....
> 
> lorsque je clique sur le petit bouton play a droite dans la fenêtre de parallels, il me demande d'indiquer la clé d'activition.
> aucun problème, je prends mon petit livret, je recopie parfaitement ce qu'il ya d'imprimé sur l'etiquette et il me dit j'ai rentré une clé incorrecte.
> ...



heu, je n'ai jamais eut ça. as tu mis à jour le logiciel avant activation?

Je pense que tu devrait contacter parallels pour expliquer ton problème.


----------



## dadd1103 (30 Novembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> heu, je n'ai jamais eut ça. as tu mis à jour le logiciel avant activation?
> 
> Je pense que tu devrait contacter parallels pour expliquer ton problème.



merci à toi, mais je suis trop à l'ouest  ce soir 
le premier caractère de la clé ce n'etait pas un "o" comme : bobo
mais un "0" zero comme : t'es nul, zero, tu sors.....  

en tout cas merci


----------



## laurent1 (4 Décembre 2006)

nouvelle beta dispo! que du bon sauf 1

le bon:  drag &drop multi platfrme (de osx à xp et inverse)
            on peut demarer bootcamp de parallels! sisi!!

le pas bon: tjs pas de support de l'usb2!! nondidjuuu

(j'avais juste besoin de ca moi... :hein: )

bref c la que ca se passe


----------



## Toumak (4 Décembre 2006)

je viens d'installer la nouvelle beta
et elle est vraiment géniale
j'uilise ma partition de bootcamp avec parallels
ça cartonne, comme ça on doit pas tout réinstaller 2 fois  (si on a les deux biensur)


----------



## laurent1 (4 Décembre 2006)

je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!

ahh.....    ca fait du bien!!


----------



## Tarul (4 Décembre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!je veux l'usb2!!
> 
> ahh.....    ca fait du bien!!



Je tiens &#224; rappeler que l'abus de l'USB 2, c'est mal .


----------



## Tarul (4 Décembre 2006)

Voici un lien vers macosX86.net qui a fait un screencast sur la derni&#232;re version de parallels. 

je n'ai pas encore regard&#233;, mais je pense que cela va int&#233;resser du monde. 
http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/3/wa/news?id=3116&wosid=0KVFOUaWwgpl6kieHtPnlM


----------



## Majintode (4 Décembre 2006)

Cette nouvelle beta a l'air excellente !! 
Il ne manque plus que l'USB2, en effet... Mais déjà le fait de faire du drag'n'drop, de pouvoir utiliser sa partition BootCamp, et la fameuse "cohérence", c'est géant !!

Avec la venue de VMWare on (moi le premier) avait un peu trop vite enterré Parallels...


----------



## Tarul (5 Décembre 2006)

Majintode a dit:


> Cette nouvelle beta a l'air excellente !!
> Il ne manque plus que l'USB2, en effet... Mais d&#233;j&#224; le fait de faire du drag'n'drop, de pouvoir utiliser sa partition BootCamp, et la fameuse "coh&#233;rence", c'est g&#233;ant !!
> 
> Avec la venue de VMWare on (moi le premier) avait un peu trop vite enterr&#233; Parallels...



je viens de tester la coherence sur une vm normal, c'est sur que c'est vraiment sympa. De plus il se sont offert un nouvel effet de d&#233;marrage d'une vm. 

pour vmware, peut on dire qu'ils sont venus? Ils ne sont pas encore arriv&#233;s.


----------



## Tommyl (5 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour,

J'avoue ne pas avoir lu tout les messages du thread pour voir s'il y avait la réponse à ma question ;p

Comment faire pour utiliser une partition existante de Windows par Parallels ? Autrement dit, comment faire pour ne pas faire d'image mais utiliser directement un espace disque fait pour windows ?

Merci


----------



## Tarul (5 Décembre 2006)

Tommyl a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avoue ne pas avoir lu tout les messages du thread pour voir s'il y avait la réponse à ma question ;p
> 
> ...



d'abord, il faut récupérer la dernière version de parallels. tu regardes dans l'aide, c'est expliquer. je n'ai pas eut le temps de regarder, mais il y a un screencast sur ce sujet sur le site www.macosx86.net


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

Tommyl a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'avoue ne pas avoir lu tout les messages du thread pour voir s'il y avait la réponse à ma question ;p
> 
> ...



Tu peux aller jetter un coup d'oeil dans la FAQ, j'en ai parlé


----------



## Tommyl (5 Décembre 2006)

Merci Toumak pour la FAQ.

Seul probl&#232;me, je boot sur XP, j'installe les parallels tools, je red&#233;marre l'ordi.. Je v&#233;rifie que les parallels tools sont bien install&#233;s, c'est le cas puisque pr&#233;sent dans l'ajout/suppression de programme.

Je reboot alors sur Mac OS X pour utiliser parallels et l&#224;, j'obtiens pas de truc pour choisir la partition bootcamp :/


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

Tommyl a dit:


> Merci Toumak pour la FAQ.
> 
> Seul problème, je boot sur XP, j'installe les parallels tools, je redémarre l'ordi.. Je vérifie que les parallels tools sont bien installés, c'est le cas puisque présent dans l'ajout/suppression de programme.
> 
> Je reboot alors sur Mac OS X pour utiliser parallels et là, j'obtiens pas de truc pour choisir la partition bootcamp :/



comme je l'ai dit dans ce post

une fois parallels lancé :

file > new > custom(next) > windows /windows xp (next) > ram(next) > use bootcamp(next) ...


----------



## Tommyl (5 Décembre 2006)

Il est bien là le problème...


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

Tommyl a dit:


> Il est bien là le problème...



as-tu bien installé les parallels tools for bootcamp ?
est-ce que ta partition est en fat32 ou en ntfs ?


----------



## Tarul (5 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> as-tu bien installé les parallels tools for bootcamp ?
> est-ce que ta partition est en fat32 ou en ntfs ?



je demanderais plutôt : as-tu sûr d'installer parallels dans sa toute dernière version?

Normalement on devrait voir l'option au moins en grisé.


----------



## Tommyl (5 Décembre 2006)

oui, il sont dans le panneau de config (ajout/suppression de prog) en tout cas..

Le systeme est en ntfs


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je demanderais plut&#244;t : as-tu s&#251;r d'installer parallels dans sa toute derni&#232;re version?
> 
> Normalement on devrait voir l'option au moins en gris&#233;.



c'est vrai :rateau:
je rectifie, as-tu install&#233; la derni&#232;re build de parallels (la 3036) ?(tu peux la trouver ICI)
si oui, as-tu install&#233; les parallels tools for bootcamp ?
est-ce que ta partition est en ntfs ou en fat 32?
...


----------



## Tommyl (5 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> je demanderais plut&#244;t : as-tu s&#251;r d'installer parallels dans sa toute derni&#232;re version?
> 
> Normalement on devrait voir l'option au moins en gris&#233;.


J'ai pris le parallels sur le site pourtant : http://www.parallels.com/en/download/desktop/

J'ai la build 1970, je vais essayer avec celle que tu donnes ^^


----------



## Toumak (5 Décembre 2006)

Tommyl a dit:


> J'ai pris le parallels sur le site pourtant : http://www.parallels.com/en/download/desktop/



ça c'est la version 1970 (la dernière version stable)
il faut que tu télcharges la dernières beta (j'ai mis le lien plus haut)


----------



## Tommyl (5 Décembre 2006)

C'etait bien le probleme de version, merci


----------



## CédricM (7 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

A chaque lancement de Parallels Desktop, j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre me demandant de taper mon mot de passe. Si je clique sur détails, j'ai:

Autorisation: system.privilege.admin

Lorsque je met mon mot de passe, une autre fenetre s'ouvre me demandant de donner mon mot de passe, sur détails j'ai:

Autorisation: system.volume.unmount


une idée pour ne pas avoir à entrer le mot de passe administrateur à chaque lancement de Parallels?

J'utilise la dernière version de Parallels et une VM par bootcamp.


----------



## Toumak (7 Décembre 2006)

CédricM a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> A chaque lancement de Parallels Desktop, j'ai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre me demandant de taper mon mot de passe. Si je clique sur détails, j'ai:
> 
> ...



il n'y a pas d'autre moyen que d'entrer ton mot de passe
en fait le système veut démonter la partition de bootcamp pour pouvoir l'utiliser dans parallels, c'est pour ça qu'il te demande ton mot de passe


----------



## Charme||e (8 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour

J'ai une question concernant Parallels desktop (dernière version). J'ai installé Win XP et j'aimerais savoir comment on fait pour graver car parallels ne reconnaît pas le graveur de mon imac ainsi que mes ports USB quand je veux connecter soit mon appareil photo ou ma clé USB... Est-ce qu'il devrait les détecter ?


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

Charme||e a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> J'ai une question concernant Parallels desktop (dernière version). J'ai installé Win XP et j'aimerais savoir comment on fait pour graver car parallels ne reconnaît pas le graveur de mon imac ainsi que mes ports USB quand je veux connecter soit mon appareil photo ou ma clé USB... Est-ce qu'il devrait les détecter ?



Salut Charmelle !

As tu installé les parallels tools ???
As tu activé les ports usb ??


Pharmacos


----------



## Charme||e (8 Décembre 2006)

Les parallels tools et les ports usb non... Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait &#231;a... Je peux les t&#233;l&#233;charger &#224; quel endroit ?


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2006)

Charme||e a dit:


> Les parallels tools et les ports usb non... Je ne savais pas qu'il y avait ça... Je peux les télécharger à quel endroit ?



barre des menus > actions > install parallels tools  (mais tu dois avoir lancé ta mv)


----------



## Charme||e (8 Décembre 2006)

Ho wow merci beaucoup )


----------



## Pharmacos (8 Décembre 2006)

Charme||e a dit:


> Ho wow merci beaucoup )



Derien beaucoup !



@ Toumak : Salut


----------



## Toumak (8 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> @ Toumak : Salut



héhé Pharma'  Salutça fait un bail


----------



## Tarul (8 Décembre 2006)

Charme||e a dit:


> Ho wow merci beaucoup )



petite astuce, la 1ere option de parallels lorsque tu cr&#233;e une machine virtuelle permet d'installer Windows+parallels tools en 1 seul fois en r&#233;pondant au question d&#233;s le d&#233;but.


----------



## Charme||e (9 Décembre 2006)

Est-ce que l'installation de parallels tools apparaît tout de suite car ça n'a pas l'air de fonctionner mon installation ?


----------



## Charme||e (9 Décembre 2006)

J'ai réussi a installer parallels tools mais mon windows xp ne détecte pas le graveur de mon imac... Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi ?  Merci beaucoup


----------



## jean75013 (10 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> ça c'est la version 1970 (la dernière version stable)
> il faut que tu télcharges la dernières beta (j'ai mis le lien plus haut)



J' ai bien téléchargé la dernière beta (merci pour le lien) et installé les parallels tools  , j' ai reussi à solutionner mon conflit d' adresse IP grace au forum mac generation , par contre Parallels ne voit pas ma clé USB . Une aide serait la bienvenue . Merci d' avance .


----------



## Tarul (10 Décembre 2006)

Charme||e a dit:


> J'ai réussi a installer parallels tools mais mon windows xp ne détecte pas le graveur de mon imac... Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi ?  Merci beaucoup





jean75013 a dit:


> J' ai bien téléchargé la dernière beta (merci pour le lien) et installé les parallels tools  , j' ai reussi à solutionner mon conflit d' adresse IP grace au forum mac generation , par contre Parallels ne voit pas ma clé USB . Une aide serait la bienvenue . Merci d' avance .



Les périphériques que vous pouvez utilisé et qui sont branchés sur votre mac sont visible au niveau du symbôle usb. Ils faut les sélectionner pour les activés dans la VM.

La gravure de cd/DVD de vm, je n'ai jamais testé, mais je sais que nero ne le voit pas. Une solution de bidouille est de faire une image du CD ou DVD. Tu transfères l'image créer sur ton mac, ensuite tu passes par l'utilitaire de disque pour la graver.


----------



## leforban (11 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour a tous !

J'ai tenté d'utiliser la partition bootcamp sous parallels. Je l'ai fait sur un MBP cd et sur un imac 24. 
Sur les deux machines j'ai la meme erreur lorsque je lance la machine virtuelle :



​
A mon avis il y a qqch que je ne fait pas corectement dans la procédure d'installation. Pourtant j'installe bien les tools sous xp (mais l'installeur ne me dit rien a la fin. normal ?).

D'ou peut venir se probleme ? Merci a vous.

Note sur les deux mac c'est la meme version de xp...


----------



## Tarul (11 Décembre 2006)

leforban a dit:


> Bonjour a tous !
> 
> J'ai tenté d'utiliser la partition bootcamp sous parallels. Je l'ai fait sur un MBP cd et sur un imac 24.
> Sur les deux machines j'ai la meme erreur lorsque je lance la machine virtuelle :
> ...




est-ce bien 2 windows XP SP2 et les partitions bootcamp sont elles en NTFS?


----------



## leforban (11 Décembre 2006)

Merci pour ta réponse 

Oui effectivement j'ai jetté un oeuil sur le forum de chez parallels et souvent les problemes viennent de la mais non, ma partition est en ntfs et c'est bien un xp sp2...


----------



## Charme||e (11 Décembre 2006)

Merci beaucoup


----------



## Max777 (11 Décembre 2006)

Bon j'ai un gros pepin que j'arrive decidemment pas a resoudre...

Voila en fait c'est pour etre en high ID sous emule... il faut avoir une ip locale fixe pour que les ports ouverts soit rediriges vers la bonne machine... moi je veux que ca soit vers 192.168.0.10 (mon windows sous parallels)

Bon je faisais juste comme ca avant sous windows et ca marchait impeccablement... (bon la c'est un screen avec 192.168.0.2... mais pour .10 je faisais comme ca aussi)





Depuis hier je sais pas ce que j'ai foutu sur mon mac, des soucis avec le compte admin, j'ai du en recreer un... bref depuis hier impossible avec cette methode d'avoir une ip internet pour me connecter avec l'ip local 192.168.0.10.... par contre en automatique ca fonctionne bien mais avec une sale ip du 10.211.... 


BREF comment faire ? Car avant j'utilisais cette methode; uniquement sous windows et ca fonctionnait tres bien.

MERCI car la je suis vraiment abattu... je sais pas comment faire.


----------



## Tiey (12 Décembre 2006)

Pour ma part, tout fonctionne excepté le réseau. Enfin pas de connection internet en tout cas. 
Or le seul intérré de parallels dans mon cas c'est bien de tester un site en dev sur IE sans avoir à redémarrer avec BootCamp. Si kk'1 à une idée. 
J'ai rien lorsque j'essaye d'obtenir une IP dyn et lorsque je force une Ip du genre 192.168.1.20, ca m'indique etre bien connecté, mais dans les fait je n'arrive pas à surfer le  Web !

Avez vous le meme problème, l'avez vous résolu ou encore est-ce que ca a marché direct ?

Par avance Merci

t.


----------



## Blofeld (13 Décembre 2006)

J'ai installé Parallels dans l'espoir de pouvoir utiliser mon imprimante photo Sagem qui ne veut pas être reconnue par Mac OSX, le pb est que sous Parallels j'ai un message qui m'indique que le port usb est occupé lorsque j'allume l'imprimante. Y-a-t'il une solution pour libérer le port usb ? ou éventuellement faire fonctionner cette imprimante sous Mac OSX.

Merci


----------



## ShuttleX (13 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour, comment faire marcher l'isight  avec Parallels Desktop s'il vous plait. Merci


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Voici un lien vers macosX86.net qui a fait un screencast sur la dernière version de parallels.
> 
> je n'ai pas encore regardé, mais je pense que cela va intéresser du monde.
> http://www.macosx86.net/WebObjects/MacOSX86FO.woa/3/wa/news?id=3116&wosid=0KVFOUaWwgpl6kieHtPnlM


Ouh la, attend, c'est pas clair son truc. Je croyais que si t'avais parallel, t'avais pas besoin de partitionner sous Bootcamp. Que juste t'installe Parallel, puis Windaube dedans, et hop. Si c'est plus compliqué, ça va être terrible pour moi.:affraid:
Je comprends plus, faut Bootcamp ou pas alors ?


----------



## ShuttleX (13 Décembre 2006)

nop pas besoin de bootcamp pour faire marcher Parrallels, le truc c'est que si tu as deja une partition windows par bootcamp, vous n'aurez pas besoin de r&#233;installer une autre version de XP.

sinon j'ai trouv&#233; une r&#233;ponse pour isight, il faut attendre une nouvelle version qui supportera le usb 2,0


----------



## Tarul (13 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Ouh la, attend, c'est pas clair son truc. Je croyais que si t'avais parallel, t'avais pas besoin de partitionner sous Bootcamp. Que juste t'installe Parallel, puis Windaube dedans, et hop. Si c'est plus compliqué, ça va être terrible pour moi.:affraid:
> Je comprends plus, faut Bootcamp ou pas alors ?



la derniere beta de parallels permet de creer une machine virtuelle a partir d'une partition bootcamp et d'utiliser les données disponibles sur cette partition. c'est une nouvelle fonctionnalité rien de plus. Tu économises de l'espace disque, car tu utilises la même quantité de données tout en ayant le choix de démarrer sous windows par bootcamp ou parallels. Alors qu'avant, tu utiliser de l'espace disque pour bootcamp et pour le disque virtuelle de parallels.

Mais il te reste toujours la possibilité de créer des machines virtuelles complète qui n'ont pas besoin de bootcamp. 

alors stresse pas.


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Merci.
Je viens de voir ça du même type. C'est complètement à ma portée en fait.(Peut-être le lien a déjà été donné, mais je le remets, je sens bien que je ne suis pas la seule blonde de l'informatique).
Par contre, si on peut customiser, on est pas obligé d'avoir le net sur Windows dans parallel ? Vu que, je n'utiliserais ça que pour 2 logiciels professionnels qui ne fonctionnent que sur Windows. Enfin, on peut n'avoir que le strict minimum pour que ça fonctionne ?
(Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est qu'à un moment, y a une tite bulle qui s'affiche et qui dit que son ordinateur court un risque. Ca vérole pas l'ordi quand même ? Faut pas se trimballer tout le tintouin des anti-virus et firewall, etc... sous prétexte qu'on est sur Windows "virtuel"?)


----------



## Tarul (13 Décembre 2006)

Melounette a dit:


> Merci.
> Je viens de voir ça du même type. C'est complètement à ma portée en fait.(Peut-être le lien a déjà été donné, mais je le remets, je sens bien que je ne suis pas la seule blonde de l'informatique).
> Par contre, si on peut customiser, on est pas obligé d'avoir le net sur Windows dans parallel ? Vu que, je n'utiliserais ça que pour 2 logiciels professionnels qui ne fonctionnent que sur Windows. Enfin, on peut n'avoir que le strict minimum pour que ça fonctionne ?
> (Ce qui m'inquiète, c'est qu'à un moment, y a une tite bulle qui s'affiche et qui dit que son ordinateur court un risque. Ca vérole pas l'ordi quand même ? Faut pas se trimballer tout le tintouin des anti-virus et firewall, etc... sous prétexte qu'on est sur Windows "virtuel"?)



si tu ne veux pas que ton windows virtuelle ai accès au net, tu lui coupe sa carte réseau(c'est dans le panneau de paramètre d'une machine virtuelle arrétéé). 
Le seule que tu cours c'est qu'un virus efface le document qui se trouve dans un shared folder(qui est commun au mac os X et à la machine virtuelle). hormis ce détail, il n'y a pas de risque pour ton système mac.


----------



## Melounette (13 Décembre 2006)

Bon bin super. j'ai tout capté. Je suis parée. Viens à moi Parallel !\o/


----------



## Blofeld (13 Décembre 2006)

Pas de solution pour mon pb de port usb déjà occupé lorsque je connecte mon imprimante ???


----------



## jean75013 (13 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Les périphériques que vous pouvez utilisé et qui sont branchés sur votre mac sont visible au niveau du symbôle usb. Ils faut les sélectionner pour les activés dans la VM.
> 
> La gravure de cd/DVD de vm, je n'ai jamais testé, mais je sais que nero ne le voit pas. Une solution de bidouille est de faire une image du CD ou DVD. Tu transfères l'image créer sur ton mac, ensuite tu passes par l'utilitaire de disque pour la graver.




Les parallels tools sont installés , je clique sur le symbôle usb pour que parallels reconnaisse ma clé USB , TIGER me previent que j' ai retiré brusquement ma clé USB , Parallels m' envoie des messages me demandant de patienter 5 à 10 secondes mais passer ce laps de temps , ma clé n' apparait pas dans XP . Merci pour votre aide car je bloque sur ce probleme .


----------



## blissmanu (15 Décembre 2006)

bonjour, j'ai installé la derniere version de parallels, pou essayer, mais les perfs graphiques sont limitées.. en effet, parallels ne reconnait pas la carte grphique.. pour cela j'ai vu kil fallait installer parallels tools, mais je suis incapable de savoir de quoi il s'agit, please, HELP !!!


je galère depuis deux jours là...


----------



## laurent1 (15 Décembre 2006)

tu demarres ta machine virtuelle et puis tu as dans action dans la barre des menus et tu installes les parrallels tools


----------



## AbsoluteBeginner (16 Décembre 2006)

Grill&#233; par Laurent 1

Effectivement, Apr&#232;s installation des "Parrallel tools" le transfert de fichiers (glissez-d&#233;poser)et le partage de dossier fonctionnent bien (dans les 2 sens)
Imac 24  =>parrallel 3.86 => XP


----------



## blissmanu (19 Décembre 2006)

laurent1 a dit:


> tu demarres ta machine virtuelle et puis tu as dans action dans la barre des menus et tu installes les parrallels tools



ok, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait, mais miantenant y a t il un moyen pour que Windows reconnaisse la carte graphique comme ma X1600 et non comme un "Parallels Video Driver" (ce qui est marqué dans les gestionnaire de périphériques...)

En gros j'aimerai bien que la CG tourne aussi bien sous Windows qu'elle ne le fait sous OsX... histoire de pouvoir un peu jouer quoi, à des jeux genre PES ou TOCA


----------



## brome (19 Décembre 2006)

blissmanu a dit:


> y a t il un moyen pour que Windows reconnaisse la carte graphique comme ma X1600



Non..


----------



## Tarul (19 Décembre 2006)

blissmanu a dit:


> ok, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait, mais miantenant y a t il un moyen pour que Windows reconnaisse la carte graphique comme ma X1600 et non comme un "Parallels Video Driver" (ce qui est marqué dans les gestionnaire de périphériques...)
> 
> En gros j'aimerai bien que la CG tourne aussi bien sous Windows qu'elle ne le fait sous OsX... histoire de pouvoir un peu jouer quoi, à des jeux genre PES ou TOCA



Va lire la FAQ, tu vas trouver pourquoi la réponse est non.


----------



## blissmanu (19 Décembre 2006)

Tarul a dit:


> Va lire la FAQ, tu vas trouver pourquoi la réponse est non.



de quelle FAQ parles-tu???
pas facile facile... :rose::rose::rose:


----------



## Majintode (19 Décembre 2006)

blissmanu a dit:


> ok, c'est bien ce que j'ai fait, mais miantenant y a t il un moyen pour que Windows reconnaisse la carte graphique comme ma X1600 et non comme un "Parallels Video Driver" (ce qui est marqué dans les gestionnaire de périphériques...)
> 
> En gros j'aimerai bien que la CG tourne aussi bien sous Windows qu'elle ne le fait sous OsX... histoire de pouvoir un peu jouer quoi, à des jeux genre PES ou TOCA



Si tu veux jouer à des jeux Windows sur ton Mac, oublie Parallels...
BootCamp te permettra d'utiliser pleinement ta carte graphique


----------



## laurent1 (19 Décembre 2006)

yepss!! 

petit problème avec parallels sur imac 17 pouces et clavier bluetooth.Sous parallels le clavier est vu comme un querty. Qu'elqu'un a une idée? merci les gens!!


----------



## flamebob (21 Décembre 2006)

salut à tous,

je suis en train de tester Parallels Desktop et je suis actuellement confronté à un problème, mon Windows 2000 ne voulant plus se lancer... et je ne trouve pas comment débloquer ça 

voici le message que j'ai :







si l'un d'entre vous peux me guider pour me sortir de là 

merci d'avance


----------



## laurent1 (21 Décembre 2006)

flamebob a dit:


> salut à tous,
> 
> je suis en train de tester Parallels Desktop et je suis actuellement confronté à un problème, mon Windows 2000 ne voulant plus se lancer... et je ne trouve pas comment débloquer ça
> 
> ...



j'ai de temps en temps ce probleme. Tu te délogue de ta session t'y relogues et l'(affaire est faite!


----------



## romaing34 (21 Décembre 2006)

Héhé, parallels gère l'USB 2.0   

Bêta en cours de téléchargement, mais ça s'annonce bien cette histoire...


----------



## romaing34 (21 Décembre 2006)

Arf c'est g&#233;nial, les applications lanc&#233;es sous windows via Parallels s'affichent dans le dock, d'o&#249; elles peuvent &#234;tre ferm&#233;es.

Ces types sont des g&#233;nies  

PS : pour l'isight, je pense qu'il faut installer les drivers de Bootcamp pour pouvoir l'utiliser. Je tente &#231;a de suite.


----------



## Toumak (21 Décembre 2006)

ça m'étonnerait beuacoup que ça marche mais sait-on jamais 
dis-nous quoi


----------



## laurent1 (21 Décembre 2006)

romaing34 a dit:


> H&#233;h&#233;, parallels g&#232;re l'USB 2.0
> 
> B&#234;ta en cours de t&#233;l&#233;chargement, mais &#231;a s'annonce bien cette histoire...



ou ca ou ca??

ben! ici!!


----------



## pim (22 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour à tous,

Je découvre Parallels Desktop.

J'ai tenté une installation de mon vieux Windows 98, l'installation échoue dès le début car il n'arrive pas à booter sur le CD de Windows 98.



manolo81 a dit:


> pour que le cd de Windows soit reconnu par Parallels, il faut l'insérer avant de lancer Parallels...



J'ai bien pensé à ça, mais le CD est bien capturé par Parallels, il tourne quelques secondes, et hop ça me mets "failed" en face de "Boot CD/DVD".

Qu'en pensez-vous ? CD rayé ?


----------



## pim (22 Décembre 2006)

Je me r&#233;ponds &#224; moi-m&#234;me. Un petit coup de produit sp&#233;cial CD a r&#233;solu le probl&#232;me, c'&#233;tait bien un soucis de CD ray&#233;, maintenant &#231;a remarche


----------



## philrig (22 Décembre 2006)

*Hello* 

- J'ai installé le dernière version de parallels et j'essaye de faire fonctionner "coherence" je n'y arrive pas quelqu'un peu m'expliquer comment l'utiliser?
j'ai beau cliquer sur coherence rien ne change!  de même pour le glisser/déposser?

- Pareil actuellement j'ai une fenêtre avec un affichage de 1024x768 quand je lance un full screen il passe bien en plein écran par contre il laisse un affichage de 1024x768 alors que j'ai un affichage d'origine de 1920x1200, comment faire pour passer d'une petite fenêtre genre 1024 à un plein écran dans mon affichage d'origine et pouvoir sortir du plein écran et revenir en 1024 (petite fenêtre)? 

- Sinon ma webcam marche toujours pas c'est normal docteur? 

*Merci d'avance*


----------



## albert13 (23 Décembre 2006)

je viens d'installer la dernière màj de parallels la 3094 et cohérence ne semble plus marcher :-(

avant c'était ok j'avais biens la barre de navigation windowsen bas et à présent ... nada
il ne se passe rien qd je ckique sur cohérence....

j'ai un Macbook avec 1,5 Go de mémoire et l'installation semble s'être bien passée...

la version que j'ai téléchargée est celle sur le site de parallels sur la page qu' indiqué macge...

merci d'éclairer ma lanterne

@+


----------



## romaing34 (23 Décembre 2006)

Lorsque j'ai installé la nouvelle beta, le soft m'a demandé d'installer la nouvelle version des Parallels tools dans ma machine virtuelle. Avant cela la résolution n'était plus auto-adaptative comme avant (je n'ai pas eu vos autres symptômes, mais j'ai de suite mis à jour les parallels tools, ceci expliquant peut-être cela).


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2006)

Moi je d&#233;couvre lentement Parallels, mais pour l'instant c'est un peu la douche froide par rapport &#224; Guest PC (concurrent de Virtual PC sous G4), j'arrive pas &#224; faire un gliss&#233;-d&#233;pos&#233; d'un fichier entre les deux environnements, j'arrive pas &#224; faire capturer ma clef USB... Heureusement qu'il y a 15 jours pour essayer ! :hein:


----------



## romaing34 (23 Décembre 2006)

C'est étrange, tout cela fonctionne parfaitement avec la dernière bêta sur mon Macbook.

J'ai attendu que le soft arrive un peu à maturité pour l'installer, et je dois avouer que pour l'instant il répond parfaitement à mes besoins (mon Macbook n'étant pas connu pour ses talents graphiques exceptionnels, je me moque royalement de l'OpenGL et compagnie sur cette machine).


----------



## romaing34 (23 Décembre 2006)

Je viens de me rendre compte que depuis la dernière bêta, j'ai une connectivité limitée sur ma connection réseau (le mac est connecté en Wifi à une borne Airport Express, elle-même reliée à une livebox, cette dernière distribuant les adresses IP par DHCP).

C'est normal où j'ai touché à un truc qu'il fallait pas lol ?


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2006)

&#192; nouveau je me r&#233;ponds &#224; moi-m&#234;me... Il faut au minimum windows 2000 pour avoir un certain nombre de fonctions de Parallels Tools. L'&#233;mulation des autres windows est sans doute dans un simple but d'arch&#233;ologie informatique !


----------



## laurent1 (23 Décembre 2006)

cez moi le mode coherence fonctionne aps sur le macpro avec deux ecrans. le mode autoadaptatif non plus. sur le macbook tout va bien mais le support de l'usb2 m'a l'air d'etre de la grosse bidouille juste pour les disques externes. Moninterface est tjs pas supportée...


----------



## Tarul (23 Décembre 2006)

pim a dit:


> Moi je découvre lentement Parallels, mais pour l'instant c'est un peu la douche froide par rapport à Guest PC (concurrent de Virtual PC sous G4), j'arrive pas à faire un glissé-déposé d'un fichier entre les deux environnements, j'arrive pas à faire capturer ma clef USB... Heureusement qu'il y a 15 jours pour essayer ! :hein:


étrange le glissez-déposer, a toujours bien fonctionné chez moi. les parallells tools étaient bien installé? Pour la clé usb, je n'ai toujours pas réussis, , mais avec vmware, cela fonctionne. cependant pas mal d'option de configuration de la vm sont figé une fois l'assistant terminé. mais il est a tester, la suspension par exemple fonctionne très bien et plus vite que sur parallels. bref vive la concurrence! d'après ce qu'un autre membre à dit, on aurait peut être droit a 3eme concurrent avec guest pc universel. 




laurent1 a dit:


> cez moi le mode coherence fonctionne aps sur le macpro avec deux ecrans. le mode autoadaptatif non plus. sur le macbook tout va bien mais le support de l'usb2 m'a l'air d'etre de la grosse bidouille juste pour les disques externes. Moninterface est tjs pas supportée...


le mode coherence est toujours en dev, le mieux pour le refaire fonctionne(outre de mettre a jour les parallels tools) c'est de passer en plein écran, puis de revenir en affichage fenêtré. et là coherence refonctionne. En gros coherence fonctionne lorsque vous n'avez pas les barres d'ascenseurs ne sont pas là.


----------



## Toumak (23 Décembre 2006)

pour la plupart de vos probl&#232;mes que je viens de lire, comme le mode coh&#233;rence ou le glisser-d&#233;poser qui ne marchent pas, c'est parce qu'il faut installer les parallels tools
quand la machine virtuelle est lanc&#233;e, barre des menus, menu actions, choisir installer parallels tools 

edit :
Tarul, tu m'as grill&#233;


----------



## Toumak (23 Décembre 2006)

&#224; propos de cette nouvelle beta, il parait que le support de bootcamp est grandement am&#233;lior&#233;, et qu'il n'y a plus besoin d'installer des tools sous bootcamp


*NEW!* *Better Boot Camp support* - Using your Boot Camp partition in Parallels Desktop is now easier than ever. Beta2&#8217;s Boot Camp support includes:
Full support for FAT32 and NTFS partitions
Easy offline configuration.  Simply tell Parallels Desktop that you want to create a virtual machine from a Boot Camp Partition and click start. No complicated set up required!
No need to re-activate Windows each time you switch between Boot Camp and Parallels.  Activate Windows only once inside Parallels and work in both environments
*IMPORTANT!*  It is not possible to suspend a Virtual Machine that  is connected to Boot Camp as it could result in an unstable system.
*VERY IMPORTANT!*  Beta1 (build 3036) users must boot natively into Boot Camp and uninstall Parallels Tools for Boot Camp prior to running it in Beta2 (build 3094). (SOURCE)

quelqu'un a test&#233; ? &#231;a marche mieux ?


----------



## albert13 (23 Décembre 2006)

je viens ce matin de prendre à nouveau le taureu par les cornes vu que pour certain coherence était en cohérence ;-) et moi non...

donc j'ai suivi les conseils précédent à savoir ré-installer les parallels tools et à préset çà marche tout est ok ! cohérence marche et le full screen est ok aussi
pourtant hier m'avait semblé avoir essayé de ré-installer les tools et cela n'avait pas marché...

peut-être qu'hier j'étais plus conrarié que ce matin et parallèls l'a senti ;-)))

donc à tous je dis prenez patience concernant le bon fonctionnement de cohérence
cela semble passer par la reinstall des tools !!! 
Tarul a RAISON !

merci encore une fois a macge ;-) que ferais-je sans ce forum et sans cette super communauté.... eh ben rien mes bons messieurs

@+ et thanks !


----------



## pim (23 Décembre 2006)

L'affaire semble claire pour moi, puisque les Parallels Tools ne se r&#233;installent pas sur mon vieux Windows 98.

Dans l'intervalle, j'ai install&#233; VMware, et l&#224; tout marche, VMware Tools, cl&#233; USB, gliss&#233;-d&#233;pos&#233; et carte graphique en plus que 16 couleurs


----------



## laurent1 (23 Décembre 2006)

J'ai desinstallé les tools etreinstaller et tout est rentr&é dansl'ordre sur le macproen double screen


----------



## romaing34 (23 Décembre 2006)

Et pour ce qui est de la clé USB, je confirme que cela fonctionne : il suffit de la faire monter en cliquant dessus sur les USB devices de la barre de menu.


----------



## laurent1 (23 Décembre 2006)

oui, pour les disques externes le mode usb2 est supporté. Mais c'est plus une 'émulation' car les périphéruques autres ne fonctionnent toujours pas en usb2. 

Mon problème n'est donc toujours pas résolu.


----------



## Toumak (23 Décembre 2006)

je me r&#233;ponds &#224; moi m&#234;me

j'ai r&#233;install&#233; xp avec bootcamp pour voir si le support de bootcamp dans parallels &#233;tait mieux
et c'est beaucoup plus simple
pas besoin de faire quoi que ce soit, m&#234;me pas besoin d'installer les parallels tools
le mode coh&#233;rence et le glisser d&#233;poser ainsi que la souris passant d'un syst&#232;me &#224; l'autre, tout fonctionne parfaitement
un tr&#232;s bon cru cette beta


----------



## Tommyl (24 Décembre 2006)

En installant la dernière version de Parallels, j'ai une belle erreur me disant que je ne peux pas ouvrir ma partition bootcamp.... Que dois-je faire ?


----------



## Toumak (24 Décembre 2006)

avais-tu utilisé ta partition avec la précédente beta ?


----------



## Tommyl (24 Décembre 2006)

Oui...

D'ailleurs, je viens de voir que l&#224;, j'arrive m&#234;me plus &#224; booter normalement sur Windows. Apr&#232;s le chargement ou il y a le logo Windows, j'ai un bel &#233;cran noir. Je pense r&#233;installer windows alors...


----------



## Toumak (24 Décembre 2006)

oui, moi j'ai eu une belle coui*** aussi à cause de parallels et bootcamp
j'ai réinstallé xp avec bootcamp, et avec la dernière beta de parallels, tout marche nickel, pas de problème et c'est beaucoup plus simple


----------



## Tommyl (24 Décembre 2006)

Si &#224; chaque MAJ, il faut r&#233;installer, c'est pas for pratique


----------



## Toumak (24 Décembre 2006)

oui, mais n'oublie pas que les 2 logiciels ne sont encore qu'en beta, et que bootcamp n'a pas été créé pour être utilisé via une machine virtuelle
ne t'étonne pas si ya encore quelques problème :rateau:

mais c'est vrai que c'est pas vraiment pratique, et surtout vachement chiant


----------



## Tommyl (24 Décembre 2006)

Bon voila.. R&#233;installation et tout fonctionne &#224; nouveau ^^

Par contre, je ne sais plus comment faire pour que le Mac boot direct sur mac et non sur windows


----------



## Toumak (24 Décembre 2006)

alt au démarrage puis sélectionner mac os x
une fois sous os x, dans les préférences système partie démarrage, sélectionner mac os x


----------



## Tommyl (24 Décembre 2006)

AH voila, merci ^^

Bon sinon, la nouvelle b&#234;ta fonctionne nickel...  Par contre, comme pour vmWare, dommage que &#231;a bouffe &#233;norm&#233;ment


----------



## Lepeer (28 Décembre 2006)

Moi j'ai un autre soucis... Parallels accepte d'utiliser ma partition bootcamp, ça démarre, je me logge sur mon compte et il me demande de réactiver Windows.

Tout va bien, sauf qu'il ne parvient pas à se connecter chez Microsoft, donc je n'arrive pas à ré-activer, donc il se délogge...
Je pense avoir essayé tous les modes de connexions; Et comme je n'arrive pas à me logger, je ne peux pas installer les Tools...

Sais pas quoi faire!


----------



## laurent1 (28 Décembre 2006)

J'ai le meme probleme avec ma suite office... Si je demare sous bootcamp puis sous parallels je doit remettre le cd d'install... 
C'est assez pénible. 
En effet, la licence est achetée, ne tourne que sur une machine et sur le même processeur... Y M'ENERVE!!!!
Open office n'est malheureusement pas une solution car j'utilise des macros en visual. 

La politique de protection de crosoft est deplorable. Ce que je vais faire? Désinstaller la suite office et la réinstaller sans cette mise à jour de M.....  :hein:


----------



## ben100 (28 Décembre 2006)

bonjour, je n'ai pas trouvé la manère d'agrandir la partition de win xp sous parallel.  malgré l'utilisation de l'image tool app, la partition affiche toujours la même taille sous windows. Quelqu'un sait-il comment faire ?

merci d'avance, 

ben.


----------



## brome (28 Décembre 2006)

Lepeer a dit:


> Moi j'ai un autre soucis... Parallels accepte d'utiliser ma partition bootcamp, ça démarre, je me logge sur mon compte et il me demande de réactiver Windows.
> 
> Tout va bien, sauf qu'il ne parvient pas à se connecter chez Microsoft, donc je n'arrive pas à ré-activer, donc il se délogge...
> Je pense avoir essayé tous les modes de connexions; Et comme je n'arrive pas à me logger, je ne peux pas installer les Tools...
> ...



Activation par téléphone ?


----------



## romaing34 (28 Décembre 2006)

Oh oui leur service tel délocalisé est à mourir de rire : allez expliquer à un pakistanais ou un indien que vous voulez installer Windows sur votre mac, en virtualisation. Je l'ai fait une fois, j'ai cru que j'allais devenir dingue


----------



## brome (29 Décembre 2006)

Je crois qu'on parle pas de la même chose.
Je l'ai fait une fois aussi : je me suis retrouvé en ligne avec un message vocal enregistré dans un français correct, qui m'a demandé d'entrer les chiffres de mon numéro de série au clavier du téléphone, avant de me dicter le numéro d'activation.

Ça s'est passé vite et bien, et je n'ai pas eu à expliquer quoi que ce soit, je n'ai pas eu d'interlocuteur humain.


----------



## romaing34 (29 Décembre 2006)

Ah ça c'est quand tout se passe bien, et ça se passe correctement. Lorsque ton activation échoue par Internet, tu appelles, l'activation automatique par serveur vocal échoue aussi (ce qui est logique), et là c'est parti pour l'accent à couper et les "Monsieur vous êtes sûr que votre version de Windows est officielle ? Vous n'agissez pas comme un utilisateur normal"


----------



## lanss07 (29 Décembre 2006)

bonjour à tous,
juste une petite question, je viens d'installer virtue et parallels. Tout marche bien, mais je n'arrive pas à régler un petit détail. Lorsque je passe de la fenêtre mac osx à la fenêtre windows, sur la fenêtre windows j'ai le dock et la barre du haut qui saffiche, je suis obligé de cliquer sur la fene^tre windows pour les faire disparaitre.
comment régler ça ?
merci


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Décembre 2006)

Ben normalement tu cliques au milieu sur dans windows et ça doit disparaitre ? !


----------



## lanss07 (29 Décembre 2006)

oui ça marche, mais sur les videos apparement tout est automatique, pas besoin de cliquer dessus, je pense qu'il y a donc une option a cocher ou un truc comme ça pour que la fenêtre windows passe au dessus de tout ça. ou alors une option pour désactiver le doc et la barre du haut sur certains bureau comme dans un double écran


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Décembre 2006)

lanss07 a dit:


> oui ça marche, mais sur les videos apparement tout est automatique, pas besoin de cliquer dessus, je pense qu'il y a donc une option a cocher ou un truc comme ça pour que la fenêtre windows passe au dessus de tout ça. ou alors une option pour désactiver le doc et la barre du haut sur certains bureau comme dans un double écran



Sinon utilise virtue desktop pour avoir un bureau virtuel !!!


----------



## Toumak (29 Décembre 2006)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Sinon utilise virtue desktop pour avoir un bureau virtuel !!!



ben justement je crois que c'est ce qu'il utilise 

pour ton problème, c'est logique, tu change de bureau mais pas d'application, c'est pour ça que le dock et la barre restent
tu n'as qu'à cliquer sur l'application (parallels) dans le dock ou utiliser pomme+tab pour changer d'application
de cette façon ça changera de bureau virtuel et mettra parallels au premier plan


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Décembre 2006)

Sinon moi j'ai installé ubuntu ! mais j'ai un soucis, lorsque je coupe la machine virtuelle elle ne s'éteind jamais, je suis donc obligé de la cracher !

de plus je n'arrive pas à me connecter un net ! j'y était arrivé chez ma copine via 9tel mais chez moi avec wanamerde, ça ne fonctionne pas !

je suis avec la version stable de parallels : la Build 1970.

Peut être devrais je essayer la bêta actuelle ?



Quelqu'un à déjà mis ubuntu via parallels sur son macbook ??


----------



## Toumak (29 Décembre 2006)

tu peux
elle est bien plus stable que la pr&#233;c&#233;dente 
bizzare, moi j'avais install&#233; ubuntu avec la 1970 et tout marchait parfaitement


----------



## Pharmacos (29 Décembre 2006)

Toumak a dit:


> tu peux
> elle est bien plus stable que la précédente
> bizzare, moi j'avais installé ubuntu avec la 1970 et tout marchait parfaitement



J'essayerai un de ces 4 lorsque j'aurais le temps 
Merci


----------



## whereismymind (30 Décembre 2006)

Il m'a semblé avoir lu qquepart que la taille du disque etait dynamique. Sans certitudes...


----------



## ben100 (30 Décembre 2006)

je me r&#233;ponds &#224; moi-m&#234;me : 
pas moyen d'agrandir la partition C, par contre on peut ajouter une nouvelle partition de cette fa&#231;on : 
http://www.parallels.com/products/desktop/faq/2/#2-5

*already have Windows installed in the VM. How can I make more space available on the VM hard disk without losing data on it?*
Open _"Macintosh HD" - "Applications" - "Parallels" - "ImageTool"_.
After Parallels Image Tool starts click _"Next"_ to perform the operation.
Select _"Hard Disk"_ to expand the size of your Virtual Hard Disk.
Select the _"Increase the size of the Virtual Hard Disk"_ option and click _"Next"_.
Click _"Browse"_ to select your Virtual Disk Drive for expansion.
The path is defined in the Configuration Editor Resources section.
Specify the appropriate amount in the _"New Size"_ input box. Then click _"Next"_.
Now the Image Tool is ready to perform the required operation. Please verify the options and click _"Start"_.
This operation can take some time, approximately up to 5 minutes. _(This depends on the amount of data already stored on your virtual hard disk in the guest OS)_.
After the operation is successfully completed click the "Exit" button.
Start your guest OS _(Windows)_.
Launch _"Start" - "Run"_. Type [FONT=Courier New, Courier, mono]_"diskmgmt.msc"_[/FONT] in the input field and click _&#8220;Return&#8221;_ to open Disk Management utility.
Right-click _(or Ctrl+Shift-click)_ on the _"Unallocated Capacity"_ bar and select the _"New Partition"_ option. After that click _"Next"_ in the dialog box to continue.
Select _"Primary Partition"_ option and click _"Next"_.
Specify the size of a new partition size and click _"Next"_.
Assign the drive letter from the drop-down list and click _"Next"_.
Select _"Format partition"_ using NTFS file system with default allocation size. Specify the volume name and click _"Next"_.
Click _"Finish"_ to start formatting.
A New Volume will appear in the Disk Management window and in _"My Computer"_.


​


----------



## AppleInside (30 Décembre 2006)

Bonjour tout le monde!
Après de grosses désillusions avec Bootcamp sur mon iMac (qui ne tourne toujours pas dessus...) j'en ai eut marre et tenté d'essayer Parallels ... je dis bien tenté, car encore une fois, mon mac ne veut pas de windows! Je pense avoir tout fait correctement, essayé plusieurs configurations, mais rien n'y fait, ecran gris et blocage du mac dès que je clique sur la fleche verte "play" pour le lancer.
Quelqu'un aurait-il eut ce problème? Une solution ? Merci d'avance


----------



## iFlighT (30 Décembre 2006)

Ben moi j'ai installe XP sur un 2eme disque, mais impossible de faire marcher parallels comme ca. Au moment de booter sur XP il me dit: erreur lors du chargement du systeme d'exploitation


----------



## elmer (1 Janvier 2007)

Bravo Ben!
J'étais en train de me poser la question.....et tu apportes la réponse!
La manip marche impec!

Merci pour le tuyau et bonne année sur Mac,

Patrice


----------



## elmer (2 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

Désireux de tester le logiciel Win Road de Hitech, je viens de le télécharger mais obtient le message suivant au démarrage sous Parallels:
"aborting, need Open GL card vidéo"
Je suis sur un iMac 2,16 Intel Core Duo 20" 2Go Ram.

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée de ce que je dois faire......

Merci,

Patrice


----------



## Toumak (2 Janvier 2007)

la carte graphique émulée par parallels ne supporte pas l'accélération 3d
çàd pas de directx ni d'open gl
voilà pourquoi ton programme ne se lance pas
ta seule solution est d'utiliser bootcamp


----------



## elmer (2 Janvier 2007)

Bon, ben voilà une réponse claire, merci Toumak!
Va pour Bootcamp si toutefois il n'y as pas d'incompatibilité à avoir les deux systèmes....

Merci encore,

Patrice


----------



## Majintode (2 Janvier 2007)

Bon ben j'ai dû ré-installer Windows car impossible de démarrer Bootcamp et encore moins Parallels... La prochaine fois, je lirai BIEN ce qu'il faut faire avant de mettre à jour mon Parallels...  

Il m'a fallu aussi installer "à la main" cohrence.exe pour que le mode cohérence fonctionne.


----------



## iFlighT (4 Janvier 2007)

Je suis le seul a utiliser XP sur bootcamp sur un 2eme HD, et qui n'arrive pas a faire marcher parallels ???


----------



## ba2 (4 Janvier 2007)

hello!
j'ai installé Parallels Build 3106 Beta 3 mais je n'ai plus le son du microphone sous messenger c'est normal?
merci


----------



## jojogeno (4 Janvier 2007)

iFlighT a dit:


> Je suis le seul a utiliser XP sur bootcamp sur un 2eme HD, et qui n'arrive pas a faire marcher parallels ???


moi aussi je n'y arrive pas.
Y a t-il quelque chose &#224; installer dans le disque de bootcamp.
Merci


----------



## Tarul (4 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour à tous, 
d'abord je me permet de vous rappeler que tous les softs mac intel de virtualisation ou de double boot sont des solutions  en beta. et donc le fonctionnement des softs peut être erratique, si ce n'est pire.


Lepeer a dit:


> Moi j'ai un autre soucis... Parallels accepte d'utiliser ma partition bootcamp, ça démarre, je me logge sur mon compte et il me demande de réactiver Windows.
> 
> Tout va bien, sauf qu'il ne parvient pas à se connecter chez Microsoft, donc je n'arrive pas à ré-activer, donc il se délogge...
> Je pense avoir essayé tous les modes de connexions; Et comme je n'arrive pas à me logger, je ne peux pas installer les Tools...
> ...


Tu tombe dans le cas que j'ai décrit dans le poste sur les licences. Windows considère ta VM et bootcamp comme deux machines différentes et demande logiquement sa réactivation. Cependant il me semblait que la toute dernière beta de parallels permettait de ne plus avoir ce problème et ne demandait plus l'installation de parallels tools.




ba2 a dit:


> hello!
> j'ai installé Parallels Build 3106 Beta 3 mais je n'ai plus le son du microphone sous messenger c'est normal?
> merci


en dehors de messenger, windows détecte t'il ton micro?


----------



## Nicofieu (6 Janvier 2007)

salut j'ai cru comprendre qu'il y avait une nouvelle version beta qui supporte (enfin) l'usb 2

c'est plutot une bonne nouvelle

qqun pourrait me dire s'il est possible de faire une sauvegarde dvd avec dvdshrink maintenant ?

merci


----------



## Charme||e (6 Janvier 2007)

Comment imprimer sous parallels en xp ?


----------



## Nicofieu (7 Janvier 2007)

Salut

j'ai installé le nouveau beta de Parallel, fait l'install de XP, très bien l'usb2 fonctionne, très bien l'internet fonctionne direct, très bien dvdshrink ne plante plus

par contre, il ne trouve pas le graveur dvd interne du macbook, une idée ?

J'ai bien installé les parallel tools

Merci


----------



## philbon (8 Janvier 2007)

pour imprimer sous xp, j'ai cherché le pilote de l'imprimante  et je l'ai installe , ca fonctionne bien

par contre, depuis que j'ai installé parrallels, win xp ne reconnait pas le graveur superdrive de mon macbook
 j'ai fouine dasn le panneu config> systeme> peripheriques et seul le lecteur cd dvd apparait.
le superdrive est un matsushita et je n'ai pas trouve le pilote sur le net
 qquun a une idée, ou est ce deja arrivé a d'autres?

avce bboot camp, le graveur etait reconnu mais ca avait foutu la m... dans les autorisations mac os  et plus moyen d'installer des appli comme neo office sur osX, ca bloquait l'acces au disque...
 merci


----------



## Nicofieu (8 Janvier 2007)

philbon a dit:


> pour imprimer sous xp, j'ai cherché le pilote de l'imprimante  et je l'ai installe , ca fonctionne bien
> 
> par contre, depuis que j'ai installé parrallels, win xp ne reconnait pas le graveur superdrive de mon macbook
> j'ai fouine dasn le panneu config> systeme> peripheriques et seul le lecteur cd dvd apparait.
> ...



j'ai eu ca aussi, j'ai été dans les parametres de la machine virtuelle, fait "remove" sur le cd/dvd puis j'ai fermé la session, j'ai réouvert une nouvelle session et fait "add" et là j'ai ajouté un cd/dvd et il m'a proposé mon superdrive matsushita


----------



## Tarul (8 Janvier 2007)

philbon a dit:


> pour imprimer sous xp, j'ai cherché le pilote de l'imprimante  et je l'ai installe , ca fonctionne bien
> 
> par contre, depuis que j'ai installé parrallels, win xp ne reconnait pas le graveur superdrive de mon macbook
> j'ai fouine dasn le panneu config> systeme> peripheriques et seul le lecteur cd dvd apparait.
> ...




hm, y a truc de bizarre. Windows sur bootcamp ne peut pas trifouiller la partition mac os X, sauf si tu as installé macdrive. Par contre sous mac os X tu as 2 volumes, es tu sur de choisir macintash HD?


----------



## whereismymind (8 Janvier 2007)

En bas a droite de la fenêtre principale de Parallels, tu as plusieurs icônes, l'une d'elles permet d'activer/désactiver le lecteur de CD/DVD. Essaie de voir ça pour commencer


----------



## philbon (8 Janvier 2007)

Nicofieu a dit:


> j'ai eu ca aussi, j'ai été dans les parametres de la machine virtuelle, fait "remove" sur le cd/dvd puis j'ai fermé la session, j'ai réouvert une nouvelle session et fait "add" et là j'ai ajouté un cd/dvd et il m'a proposé mon superdrive matsushita




merci de l'info, j'ai fait idem mais cele ne fonctionne pas, je "removecd" correctement, enregistre la modif, reouvre une session VM, fais add pui next, et il me repropose
"cd/dvd drive " par default


file:///Users/philippebonneau/Desktofile:///Users/philippebonneau/Desktop/capture.tiffp/capture.tiff
 dans l'aide parralels ou ils expliquent le modus operandi, on parler d'avoir le "system prilege "pour acceder au materiel reellement installé dans la machine"real device"

Emulation:

If you have a physical CD/DVD-ROM on your computer, you can use it in the virtual machine. In this case, select the Use real CD/DVD-ROM check box, the name of the physical CD/DVD-ROM (for example, D will be shown in the CD/DVD-ROM drives drop-down menu and available for selection.
Note: To be able to connect the virtual machine CD/DVD-ROM drive to a real CD/DVD-ROM drive, you should have system privileges to access the real device. Otherwise the real CD/DVD-ROM drive will not appear in the list of available devices even though it is installed on your computer.


Comment fait on pour acceder au graveur, j'ai fouiné dans preferences systemes, rien trouvé

merci


----------



## philbon (8 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> hm, y a truc de bizarre. Windows sur bootcamp ne peut pas trifouiller la partition mac os X, sauf si tu as installé macdrive. Par contre sous mac os X tu as 2 volumes, es tu sur de choisir macintash HD?



j'etais bien sur macintosh hd


----------



## Nicofieu (8 Janvier 2007)

salut

j'ai un soucis, j'ai d&#233;sinstall&#233; parallel (pas &#224; mon gout) mais l'espace utilis&#233; n'a pas &#233;t&#233; r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233;...en gros j'ai 5 GO qui dorment quelque part 

J'ai pourtant fait la bonne proc&#233;dure de d&#233;sinstallation

help

merci

EDIT : c'est bon j'ai trouv&#233; ca trainait dans la biblio


----------



## tatouille (9 Janvier 2007)

pour les déçus de bootcaca

http://refit.sourceforge.net/goals.html


----------



## ZePoupi (9 Janvier 2007)

Hello Elmer, 
Parallels ne permet pas, &#224; l'heure actuelle, d'utiliser pleinement les fonctions de ta carte graphique. Le logiciel &#233;mule une carte de base de 8 MB de Vram partag&#233;e avec la m&#233;moire de ton Mac. Sinon, essaye avec "Crossover", tu peux t&#233;l&#233;charger la BETA du logiciel juste ici, et l&#224;, par exemple, j'ai pu faire tourner Half Life 2...


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Janvier 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> pour les d&#233;&#231;us de bootcaca
> 
> http://refit.sourceforge.net/goals.html



Merci pour l'info  Mais elle aurait plus sa place dans le fil regroupant toutes les solutions pour faire tourner Windows sur un Mac non?


----------



## vttmac (9 Janvier 2007)

hello,
tentative d'install de xp sous parallels. En fait lorsqu'il demande le cd de windows, je suis dans cadre parallels mais je n'arrive pas à saisir. Je clique sur l'appli et pas de curseur d'insertion ! je fais ctrl + alt, pomme i, mais rien à faire.

j'ai un macbook 2ghz et la dernier béta de parallels 1984.

merci


----------



## iFlighT (9 Janvier 2007)

Les beta se suivent et toujours le m&#234;me probleme ici : impossible de faire reconnaitre ma partition XP, qui est sur un 2eme disque, a parallel


----------



## elmer (9 Janvier 2007)

ZePoupi a dit:


> Hello Elmer,
> Parallels ne permet pas, à l'heure actuelle, d'utiliser pleinement les fonctions de ta carte graphique. Le logiciel émule une carte de base de 8 MB de Vram partagée avec la mémoire de ton Mac. Sinon, essaye avec "Crossover", tu peux télécharger la BETA du logiciel juste ici, et là, par exemple, j'ai pu faire tourner Half Life 2...




Merci pour l'info, mais malheureusement UC/WinRoad ne figure pas dans la liste des logiciels fonctionnant avec "Crossover".....Too bad!

Patrice


----------



## sylzanne (9 Janvier 2007)

Salut &#224; tous!
M&#234;me probl&#232;me que Nicofieu mon lecteur CD/DVD est reconnu comme lecteur sous windows mais pas comme graveur... Pourtant j'ai des sauvegardes super importantes &#224; faire pour mon boulot avec un logiciel qui ne tourne que sous windows (d'o&#249; parallels desktop sinon jamais de windows).
Merci pour les r&#233;ponses

Sylvain


----------



## arnaudb12 (9 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

J'ai install&#233; Parallels sur mon nouveau MBP, et je suis assez satisfait du r&#233;sultat.
Cependant je ne comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire pour faire passer des fichiers de mon bureau OS au bureau windows. 

Please, quelqu'un peut il m'aider?
Merci,
Arnaud



Je vais d&#233;j&#224; t'aider en mettant ta question dans le bon forum : "Windows sur Mac"


----------



## Tarul (10 Janvier 2007)

arnaudb12 a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> J'ai installé Parallels sur mon nouveau MBP, et je suis assez satisfait du résultat.
> Cependant je ne comprends pas ce qu'il faut faire pour faire passer des fichiers de mon bureau OS au bureau windows.
> ...


d'abord, tu dois vérifier et installer les parallels tools.
ensuite un simple glissez-déposer devrait suffir.

Si cela ne fonctionne pas sur ta version, tente ta chance avec la derniere beta du produit.


----------



## philbon (10 Janvier 2007)

whereismymind a dit:


> En bas a droite de la fenêtre principale de Parallels, tu as plusieurs icônes, l'une d'elles permet d'activer/désactiver le lecteur de CD/DVD. Essaie de voir ça pour commencer



Bonjour, j'ai fais cette manip mais ca ne change rien
 quuelle version de Parrallels faut il utiliser?
dans l'aide parrallels il est dit que pour choisir  le "real device" il faut avoir le system privilege acces" c'est qoui? cat pas moyen  d'afficher le graveur ert de donner une autorisation, je ne sais pas faire


----------



## macadaam (10 Janvier 2007)

"d'abord, tu dois vérifier et installer les parallels tools.
ensuite un simple glissez-déposer devrait suffir"


bonsoir, je m´excuse à l´avance si la question peut sembler idiote, mais je ne trouve NUL PART les parallel tools!! Où sont-ils? J´ai installé sous osx la derniere build "Parallels Desktop 3106 Mac en.dmg", souhaite recuperer ma partition bootcamp en suivant les conseils de Toumak mais ne trouve pas ces tools pour les installer sous xp..


----------



## Tarul (10 Janvier 2007)

macadaam a dit:


> "d'abord, tu dois vérifier et installer les parallels tools.
> ensuite un simple glissez-déposer devrait suffir"
> 
> 
> bonsoir, je m´excuse à l´avance si la question peut sembler idiote, mais je ne trouve NUL PART les parallel tools!! Où sont-ils? J´ai installé sous osx la derniere build "Parallels Desktop 3106 Mac en.dmg", souhaite recuperer ma partition bootcamp en suivant les conseils de Toumak mais ne trouve pas ces tools pour les installer sous xp..



ah ben c'est plusieurs problèmes.

ce que je vais dire ne concerne que les vm classiques, les vm basés sur les bootcamp sont trop récentes à mon goût pour que je m'y risque. et pour ce genre de chose je préfère laisser toumak prendre la main.

donc pour une vm classique, tu as le menu "tools"->"install parallels". grâce à cela ta vm classique tu pourras faire le glissez-déposer entre les deux OS


----------



## macadaam (10 Janvier 2007)

la question a deja d&#251; &#234;tre pos&#233;e 1000x ..  

j&#180;avais peur de lancer parallel sans ca mais j&#180;ai tent&#233; et ca m&#180;a permis de trouver la reponse dans "aide".. j&#180;ai trouv&#233; un fichier vmtools.iso dans bibliotheque/parallel/tools j&#180;espere que c&#180;est le bon.. je continue on verra bien

edit : merci Tarul pour ton aide, je me suis directement lanc&#233; dans l&#180;aventure bootcamp 
Toumak arrivera peut &#234;tre plus tard, d&#180;ici l&#224; je continue l&#180;experience


----------



## tatouille (10 Janvier 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Merci pour l'info  Mais elle aurait plus sa place dans le fil regroupant toutes les solutions pour faire tourner Windows sur un Mac non?




enfin les deux car quand la virtualization n'est pas supporté il reste le double boot
et le double boot avec bootcamp ce n'est pas top, le pseudo bios emulator de bootcamp est un peu merdique

pour le reste le resize map cela se fait tres bien à la main


----------



## arnaudb12 (11 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé Parrallels tools, et rien ne se passe.
Je n'arrive pas à glisser de documents, je n'arrive pas à connecter ma clé USB.
Quand je la connect, il me dit qu'elle est utilisée par une autre application, que je dois attendre 5 à 10 secondes et réessayer. Malheureusement nada.
J'ai essayé de la déconecter manuelment sur OSX, et la connecter sur parallels et renada.

Par ailleur j'a essayé de connecter mon Airport express qui est connectée à une imprimante, apparemment il la voit, mais lorsque j'imprime Bug.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider?


----------



## Toumak (11 Janvier 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> enfin les deux car quand la virtualization n'est pas supporté il reste le double boot
> et le double boot avec bootcamp ce n'est pas top, le pseudo bios emulator de bootcamp est un peu merdique
> 
> pour le reste le resize map cela se fait tres bien à la main



dis moi si je me trompe mais refit ne permet pas le double boot, il affiche juste au démarrage les possibilités de boot
c'est pas possible d'installer xp sans avoir au moins une fois avoit installé bootcamp
j'ai raison ou je pige queudalle :rateau:


----------



## macadaam (11 Janvier 2007)

Je me permet de continuer de poster ici, histoire d´en faire profiter chacun. Merci Toumak pour ton aide hier! 

J´ai donc pour faire un etat des lieux rapides, installé il y a fort longtemps bootcamp et xp sp2. J´ai hier telechargé la derniere version de parallel et la dernier beta build. Je n´ai apparemment plus besoin des parallels tools pour la derniere build ce que je ne savais pas et j´ai donc en ayant booté sous bootcamp essayé d´installer ces parallels tools. 
Windows detecte tout seul le cd de parallel et fait son micmac tout seul en me disant de patienter quelques minutes. A la fin j´essaie d´installer les parallel tools et il me sort, erreur parallel tools ne peut être installé qu´en machine emulé... Je precise que je n´ai fait aucun installtion de XP sous parallel seulement sous bootcamp..   
Sous osx, en ayant crée ma machine virtuelle avec Hard Drive sur Bootcamp il me dit, erreur disque bootcamp innaccessible ou un truc du genre (et mon disque XP disparaît bien du bureau). :hein: Je suis maintenant au boulot et je n´ai pas acces au mac avant ce soir.. donc je ne peux fournir plus d´elements malheureusement.. 

Si vous avez reussi à suivre jusqu´ici bravo!  on s´emmele vite les pinceaux avec tous ces mots..


----------



## Toumak (11 Janvier 2007)

à peine a-t-on le temps de s'intéresser à la nouvelle beta que hop, il en sort une nouvelle
une nouvelle beta de parallels vient de sortir, numérotée 3120, plus d'infos et le téléchargement par là


----------



## macadaam (11 Janvier 2007)

pour completer mes erreurs affichées, en demarrant pour la premiere fois parallel sous osx et apres avoir crée un systeme virtuel pour XP avec comme dur Bootcamp, il me dit precisement : 
"Parallels Desktop cannot find necessary drivers to configure your Boot Camp partition. Please refer to Help> Parallels Desktop Help etc.."

ce qui ne m´avance pas plus vu l´aide dans Help qui indique juste comment crée une install pour demarrer à partir de la partition bootcamp. 

Je ne sais pas ce que windows à fait tout seul lorsque j´ai mis le cd des parallels tools en ayant booté sous bootcamp.. c´est un mystere, je ne trouve ni dossier ni fichiers à desinstaller. 
 

Est ce peut être dû à bootcamp encore en vers. 1.1? hmm..


----------



## tatouille (12 Janvier 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> dis moi si je me trompe mais refit ne permet pas le double boot, il affiche juste au d&#233;marrage les possibilit&#233;s de boot
> c'est pas possible d'installer xp sans avoir au moins une fois avoit install&#233; bootcamp
> j'ai raison ou je pige queudalle :rateau:



tu n'as pas besoin de bootcamp


----------



## Toumak (12 Janvier 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> tu n'as pas besoin de bootcamp



attends, donc ça veut dire que si j'utilise rEFIt, je peux surrpimer la partition EFI créée par bootcamp en début de disque ?
si c'est vrai c'est génial, ça va me faire gagner une partition, j'attends ta réponse pour en savoir plus


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Janvier 2007)

tatouille a dit:


> tu n'as pas besoin de bootcamp





Toumak a dit:


> attends, donc &#231;a veut dire que si j'utilise rEFIt, je peux surrpimer la partition EFI cr&#233;&#233;e par bootcamp en d&#233;but de disque ?
> si c'est vrai c'est g&#233;nial, &#231;a va me faire gagner une partition, j'attends ta r&#233;ponse pour en savoir plus



:modo: On arr&#234;te le HS SVP  ici on parle de Parallels pas de Bootcamp


----------



## scoodyflo (13 Janvier 2007)

Salut ! 

je viens de traverser cette discussion , je vous e&#233;crit pour vous demandez une petit conseils , je suis actuellement sur PPC , mais un je viens juste d'avoir un MBP 2.33 ... 
J'ai pour habitude de partitionner le DD selon mes choix  mais ce MBP sert &#233;galement pour mon job ... 
Comment dois-je bien demarrer ? 

Prevoir un partition uniquement pour windows = Une bonne id&#233;e ?  
Disque dur de 120Go
Je compte utiliser que Parallel Workstation ! 

Macbookpro neuf , des que j'installe Windows XP , TAF ! j'installe un antivirus !


----------



## Toumak (13 Janvier 2007)

si tu comptes seulement utiliser windows via parallels, alors pas besoin de faire de partition juste pour windows, tu pourras placer ta machine virtuelle où tu le désires (même sur un disque externe par exemple) ==> tu peux partitionner ton disque comme tu le désire
par contre si un jour tu désires utiliser bootcamp, alors tu ne dois pas partitionner ton disque, car si tu le fais, tu ne pourras pas utiliser bootcamp sans reformatter (ce qui signifie devoir tout réinstaller)

donc réfléchis bien, tout dépend de l'usage que tu vas faire de windows


----------



## scoodyflo (13 Janvier 2007)

merci pour pas r&#233;ponse tr&#232;s rapide ... 

Je vais partitionner  sur le DD interne du MBP 

Si besoin j'utiliserais Bootcamp sur mon DD externe FW800 (actuellement un seule partition) ou sur futur MP

Bon c'est not&#233; , merci pour le coup de pomme de Brussels


----------



## Tarul (13 Janvier 2007)

flobipro a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> je viens de traverser cette discussion , je vous eécrit pour vous demandez une petit conseils , je suis actuellement sur PPC , mais un je viens juste d'avoir un MBP 2.33 ...
> J'ai pour habitude de partitionner le DD selon mes choix  mais ce MBP sert également pour mon job ...
> ...





flobipro a dit:


> merci pour pas réponse très rapide ...
> 
> Je vais partitionner  sur le DD interne du MBP
> 
> ...



installer windows sur un support externe est loin d'être stable. Il y a des postes qui racontent de la difficulté de cette opération, et des pépins à la fins. Ce n'est guère étonnant, Windows Xp n'est pas conçut pour fonctionner sur des supports externes.
bootcamp permet de partitionner après coups comme tu le souhaites, donc inutile de se casser la tête de la partition pour le moment. 

La question du "parrallels ou bootcamp?" doit se baser sur "quel est mon utilisation de windows?" ou "3d ou pas 3D". Si c'est 3D, direction Bootcamp, si c'est pas 3D c'est parallels & consort.


----------



## scoodyflo (14 Janvier 2007)

Utilisation bureautique et reseau  alors ce sera Parallel workstation. Pas besoin de fonction avec carte graphique puissante. Je pense des pour certains logiciels comme la gestion de caisse enregistreuses ,  generateur de code barre,  Parallel va certainement me faire gagner bcp de temps !


----------



## Tarul (15 Janvier 2007)

flobipro a dit:


> Utilisation bureautique et reseau  alors ce sera Parallel workstation. Pas besoin de fonction avec carte graphique puissante. Je pense des pour certains logiciels comme la gestion de caisse enregistreuses ,  generateur de code barre,  Parallel va certainement me faire gagner bcp de temps !



par contre pour l'usb, il te faudra peut être passer par la dernière beta pour qu'ils fonctionnent bien. En effet ce n'est pas encore tip top la gestion de l'usb. A essayer donc avant d'acheter.


----------



## Nicofieu (15 Janvier 2007)

salut

j'ai installé la dernière version beta, enfin l'usb2 est reconnu !

j'ai cependant une question, comment faire pour que parallel trouves les periphériques usb plus rapidement et à chaque coup ?

j'ai parfois l'impression qu'il y a un "conflit" entre OSX et windows, genre si un hd xt est reconnu sous OSX, windows le voit pas et inversément...

plusieurs fois, je suis sous parallel et il ne voit pas mes hd ext alors qu'ils sont bien là et actifs sous osx

merci


----------



## iFlighT (15 Janvier 2007)

NOuvelle beta, et toujours impossible de faire reconnaitre ma partition windows qui est sur un 2eme disque intrerne


----------



## scoodyflo (15 Janvier 2007)

Patience patience donc ...


----------



## antoine2405 (16 Janvier 2007)

Je ne comprend pas il me demande de desinstaller parallel tools car boot camp la deja integré tt en sachant que je ne les pas installer sur windows XP 

Qu'est ce qu'il faut que je face ?


----------



## antoine2405 (16 Janvier 2007)

Maintenant j'ai droit a se message apres avoir reinstaller XP



> Parallels Desktop cannot find necessary drivers to configure your Boot Camp partition. Please refer to Help> Parallels Desktop Help> Using Boot Camp Windows XP Installation for troubleshooting.




Je ne trouve pas les fichier SP2.cab ou SP1.cab


----------



## Tarul (16 Janvier 2007)

antoine2405 a dit:


> Maintenant j'ai droit a se message apres avoir reinstaller XP
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je ne vois pas le rapport entre ton message les SPX.cab?


----------



## antoine2405 (16 Janvier 2007)

Ba si quand tu va dans l'aide de parallel il te demande de mettre le fichier SP2.CAB dans le fichier DRive cache 

Atta ca va etre plus simple copier coller loll



> Troubleshooting
> If when booting into Boot Camp Windows XP via virtual machine, you get the following message: Parallels Desktop cannot find necessary drivers to configure your Boot Camp partition. Please refer to Help> Parallels Desktop Help>Using Boot Camp Windows XP Installation for troubleshooting, - try the following:
> 
> Boot into Windows XP via Boot Camp
> ...




Voila 
bon apres je ne sais pas si ce que j'ai fait est utile lol

qui peut m'aider donc ?


----------



## Tarul (16 Janvier 2007)

antoine2405 a dit:


> Ba si quand tu va dans l'aide de parallel il te demande de mettre le fichier SP2.CAB dans le fichier DRive cache
> 
> Atta ca va etre plus simple copier coller loll
> 
> ...



pour répondre à ta question, ce sont des fichiers qui se trouve dans le répertoire i386(comme ci windows continuer a être développé pour autre chose que du x86 ^^) du cd-rom de windows.


----------



## ouf-furieux (17 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
ceci n'a helas rien a voir avec la discussion en cours, mais j'ai besoin d'un sérieux coup de main:
je n'arrive absolument pas à faire des glisser déposer de parallèls desktop vers le Mac. Je n'ai pas non plus accès au mode cohérence. Je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter quand je suis dans parallèls. Pourtant je pense avoir la dernière version remise à jour et les Tools sont installes. Un peu d'aide svp, ou un lien! Merci


----------



## macadaam (17 Janvier 2007)

As-tu pris la peine de lire ne serait ce qu´une page du topic?  
Rien que la page 29 devrait t´apporter une reponse


Perso j´en suis toujours au même point qu´Antoine2405 pour le boot sur le disque bootcamp.. Mais j´en ai profité pour installer windows normalement histoire de decouvrir parallels et je dois dire, c´est vraiment fantastique!  
D´où ma question : *la 3D sous parallels c´est possible en theorie?* 
Juste pour savoir si cela vaut le coup d´acheter le soft ou si il vaut mieux attendre leo.. 

merci


----------



## antoine2405 (17 Janvier 2007)

Mdr mais je sais tres bien se que sait mais j'aurai aimer pouvoir le trouve le fichier car je ne le vois pas dans le CD XP voila
Donc je suis tjs coincer au mem endroit

Qui peut m'aider , il faut que je face du Visal basic pour les cours


Antoine


Edit: a la suite de la copie du fichier comme il me dise de faire et bien je n'est pas de changement 
tjs le meme message

j'ai aussi celui la 





> Unable to open disk image Boot Camp!


Bref voila superrr PArallel

:modo: Surveille ton orthographe et surtout, pas d'abr&#233;viations et langage SMS, tout &#231;a par respect pour tes lecteurs. Merci.


----------



## DualG4 (17 Janvier 2007)

ouf-furieux a dit:


> Bonjour,
> ceci n'a helas rien a voir avec la discussion en cours, mais j'ai besoin d'un sérieux coup de main:
> je n'arrive absolument pas à faire des glisser déposer de parallèls desktop vers le Mac. Je n'ai pas non plus accès au mode cohérence. Je n'arrive pas non plus à me connecter quand je suis dans parallèls. Pourtant je pense avoir la dernière version remise à jour et les Tools sont installes. Un peu d'aide svp, ou un lien! Merci



La dernière version mise à jour ou la dernière béta? Le mode coherence n'est dispo que dans la béta je crois.


----------



## ouf-furieux (17 Janvier 2007)

ouais bin j'en ai lu Macaadam, mais ça m'a pas trop eclairé, sans ça je me serais demmerdé tout seul tu t'en doutes
enfin j'ai trouvé à telecharger la derniere Beta et Miracle !! le mode Cohérence est apparu sous mes yeux emerveilléset c'est vraiment top de pouvoir utiliser Dragon Dictate pour creer ses posts, et de les coller aussi sec! (surtout que je suis tétraplégique)
Bon, tjs pas d'internet dans les Outils et Reseaux il dit que je suis connecté, mais Explorer ne peut pas afficher la pageJe penserais bien que c'est ds le Partage Internet du Mac, mais je bute
le pire, c'est que ça a fonctionné tout seul au debutDepuis je suis passé a la Nuf Box, c'est p'tet ça, allez savoir
A quelle page je vais?


----------



## macadaam (18 Janvier 2007)

Autant pour moi, 
Excuse-moi j´ai agi un peu vite.. 

je ne peux t´aider pour la connection.. mais si ca marcait avant 9box.. 
c´est en usb? passer par l´ethernet? ..
j´espere que quelqu´un aura l´experience suffisante pour t´eguiller.. 

en attendant bienvenue à toi !


----------



## Tiey (20 Janvier 2007)

Quelqu'un aurait-il la date de sortie de la nouvelle version de parallels? Et est-ce que le support des confing de bootcamp sur un 2° DD dans un Mac Pro seront-elle reconnues ?
J'avais entendu parlé de fin janvier pour la nouvelle mise à jour mais pour le moment plus de news ...


----------



## philbon (21 Janvier 2007)

Nouvelle mise a jour de la derniere beta, et toujours pas moyen que le graveur du mac book soit reconnu comme tel; il apparait comme lecteur dvd
 toutes les manip evoquées sur ce forum n'ont rien changé

y en a t'il parmi vous chez qui cela fonctionne et si oui, quelle beta est utilisée, quelle version de macos X utilisez vous? , avez vous du donner une autorisation systeme particuliere?, 
 merci


----------



## Tarul (21 Janvier 2007)

il y a une nouvelle version de parallels qui n'est pas une beta mais une RC1 de la build 3120 : http://forum.parallels.com/thread7585.html


----------



## philbon (22 Janvier 2007)

Merci Tarul, mai c'est cette version que j'ai et elle n'affiche pas le graveur comme tel


----------



## marijn (22 Janvier 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je viens de télécharger une nouvelle version de Parallels Desktop, 3106. C'est vraiment bien, sauf que j'ai du utiliser une clé d'essai, valable 30 jours, car ma version acheté de Parallels (1970) est une version UK, pas compatible apparemment.

Ma question: est-ce que dans un mois je pourrai re-installer mon ancienne version sans perdre de données? Comment faire?  J'ai peut-être fait une erreur?


----------



## DarKOrange (23 Janvier 2007)

:modo:  Il existe un sujet &#233;pingl&#233; en haut de ce forum, c'est fait pour &#231;a. Fusion.


----------



## zazthemac (25 Janvier 2007)

Salut &#224; tous;

 alors voila pass&#233; chez la pomme y'a a peu pr&#233;s 3 jours (vendu mon PC dans la foul&#233;ee), j'ai quand meme install&#233; de suite parallel et windobe xp car le logiciel du taf (microstation (CAO-DAO)) n'existe pas sur mac. Un souci le clic droit est PRIMORDIAL dans ce logiciel et je ne sais pas comment configurer ma souris pour avoir le clic droit dans win xp. par contre je ne veux pas retourner avec une souris "classique", les fonctions de la souris mac sous OS X &#233;tant purement g&#233;niales.

 Merci d'avance

PS : dsl si je pollue ce topic mais je decouvre encore et macgeneration y compris


----------



## Tarul (25 Janvier 2007)

zazthemac a dit:


> Salut à tous;
> 
> alors voila passé chez la pomme y'a a peu prés 3 jours (vendu mon PC dans la fouléee), j'ai quand meme installé de suite parallel et windobe xp car le logiciel du taf (microstation (CAO-DAO)) n'existe pas sur mac. Un souci le clic droit est PRIMORDIAL dans ce logiciel et je ne sais pas comment configurer ma souris pour avoir le clic droit dans win xp. par contre je ne veux pas retourner avec une souris "classique", les fonctions de la souris mac sous OS X étant purement géniales.
> 
> ...


précise ta machine quand tu as un soucis. ^^


Sinon pour ton problème, fais un petit tour dans les préférences système->clavier et souris-souris. défile la liste déroulante droite et séléection bouton secondaire. Pour valider, clique sur "tout afficher".

Avec ça, le clique droit sous mac os X, et parallels sera activé.


----------



## zazthemac (25 Janvier 2007)

Merci vais tester ca de suite
encore dsl des imprécisions

Avec la signature c mieux..


----------



## bendev (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai install&#233; Parallels version 2.2 sur un mac mini 1.66 GHz Intel Core Duo, 2Go 667 MHz DDR2
Sur cet ordinateur, il y a une version de Bootcamp avec 20Go allou&#233;s, dont je n'ai plus besoin.
Je voudrais r&#233;cup&#233;rer ces 20Go et supprimer Bootcamp, mais je me demande si Parallels n'utilise pas les param&#232;tres de Bootcamp pour tourner.
J'ai peur, en cas de suppression totale de Bootcamp, que Parallels ne fonctionne plus.
Pourriez-vous m'&#233;clairer &#224; ce sujet, ou puis-je supprimer Bootcamp sans probl&#232;mes?
Merci

:modo: Ce n'est pas le bon fil pour poser cette question... Je d&#233;place dans le sujet d&#233;di&#233; &#224; Parallels.


----------



## benko (25 Janvier 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai install&#233; Windows grace &#224; Parallels et j'ai encore quelques souci de mapping de clavier. 
Y-a-t-il un moyen pour retrouver sous windows via parallels exactement le m&#234;me mapping  clavier que sur Mac ?

D&#233;sol&#233; si cette question a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; trait&#233;e, mais je n'ai pas trouv&#233; la r&#233;ponse dans les post ant&#233;rieurs.

Merci de votre aide

Il existe un fil d&#233;di&#233; aux questions sur Parallels... On d&#233;place.


----------



## DualG4 (25 Janvier 2007)

bendev a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé Parallels version 2.2 sur un mac mini 1.66 GHz Intel Core Duo, 2Go 667 MHz DDR2
> Sur cet ordinateur, il y a une version de Bootcamp avec 20Go alloués, dont je n'ai plus besoin.
> Je voudrais récupérer ces 20Go et supprimer Bootcamp, mais je me demande si Parallels n'utilise pas les paramètres de Bootcamp pour tourner.
> ...



Ca dépend de ce que tu as fait: 
- si tu as créer un disque virtuel, alors pas de souci tu peux virer bootcamp et la partition
- si ton parallels tape sur la partition bootcamp, tu ne peux pas virer bootcamp


----------



## Melounette (27 Janvier 2007)

Alors, j'ai fait une counerie quelque part. Le pire, c'est que je ne sais pas quoi. 
J'ai install&#233; Parallels, j'ai cr&#233;&#233; ma machine virtuelle. J'ai appuy&#233; sur play, j'ai entr&#233; le code d'activation, impeccab' bien,  puis j'ai r&#233;appuy&#233; sur play pour mettre en route. Et l&#224; plantage total.:rateau: Un bon vieux reboot comme sur un PC.
Est-ce qu'il y a une &#233;tape que j'ai rat&#233;, quelque chose ? Pourtant j'&#233;tais s&#251;re d'avoir tout bien lu.
Voil&#224;, si vous avez 2 secondes...Merci d'avance.

Edit : Mouarf, j'ai tout rat&#233;...J'ai un macbook pro core 2 duo et j'ai la version 2.2.1848 (je crois que c'est &#231;a) de Parallels desktop. Voilou.


----------



## Melounette (29 Janvier 2007)

Bon alors, si jamais quelqu'un repasse par là, c'est carrément un kernel panic que j'ai eu au démarrage de parallels. Même pas eu le temps de mettre le CD Windaube. Juste j'ai démarré parallels. Voilou pour les précisions.
Bon et c'est pas pressé, c'est juste que je ne voudrais pas que ça m'arrive de nouveau. J'ai eu une belle frousse, ça a mis un temps fou à redémarrer. Peut-être j'ai pas la bonne version et peut-être il faut que je la désinstalle.


----------



## Tarul (29 Janvier 2007)

Melounette a dit:


> Bon alors, si jamais quelqu'un repasse par là, c'est carrément un kernel panic que j'ai eu au démarrage de parallels. Même pas eu le temps de mettre le CD Windaube. Juste j'ai démarré parallels. Voilou pour les précisions.
> Bon et c'est pas pressé, c'est juste que je ne voudrais pas que ça m'arrive de nouveau. J'ai eu une belle frousse, ça a mis un temps fou à redémarrer. Peut-être j'ai pas la bonne version et peut-être il faut que je la désinstalle.



effectivement, désinstalles là, va chercher la dernier version stable. et fais une réparation des autorisations avant de le réinstaller.


----------



## Melounette (29 Janvier 2007)

Merci.Je le fais de ce pas donc. Et j'ai déjà réparé les autorisations. J'ai eu trop peur.:rateau: Kernel Panic, never more.:casse:


----------



## Xtrem (29 Janvier 2007)

Avant de commencer, je tenais à vous dire ceci: JE SAIS! OUI! Je sais qu'il existe un topic dédié sur la chose. S'il vous plaît me lyncher pas...  Si je fais ça c'est pour mon bien, je vous assure!!! Voilà la question:

J'ai installé Windows Vista (une version légal, je rassure) sur mon Mac! Je lui ai alloué quelques 26 Gigas tout frais rien que pour lui... Vista est heureux, il saute de joie! Je peux donc, à l'allumage du MAC, en appuyant sur ALT, choisir mon OS en toute tranquillité. Donc Nickel.

Ensuite, j'ai installé Parallels Desktop. Moi ce que j'aimerai faire, c'est ça:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1_gMsD-F5QA

Vers une minute dix environ. Le monsieur de la vidéo, il appuie sur une touche magique qui permet de Switcher entre Vista et MacOS. Et moi, ce que j'aimerai savoir, c'est les étapes pour arriver à une telle manipulation.

COMMENKONFAIT???????


----------



## Tarul (29 Janvier 2007)

Xtrem a dit:


> Avant de commencer, je tenais &#224; vous dire ceci: JE SAIS! OUI! Je sais qu'il existe un topic d&#233;di&#233; sur la chose. S'il vous pla&#238;t me lyncher pas...  Si je fais &#231;a c'est pour mon bien, je vous assure!!! Voil&#224; la question:
> 
> J'ai install&#233; Windows Vista (une version l&#233;gal, je rassure) sur mon Mac! Je lui ai allou&#233; quelques 26 Gigas tout frais rien que pour lui... Vista est heureux, il saute de joie! Je peux donc, &#224; l'allumage du MAC, en appuyant sur ALT, choisir mon OS en toute tranquillit&#233;. Donc Nickel.
> 
> ...


Tu vas m&#234;me te faire doublement lycnher par moi m&#234;me.
Le topic d&#233;di&#233;, il est l&#224; pour &#231;a, les modos on remonte les questions le plus pos&#233;e sur les FAQ et premiers postes. si on veut les regrouper, c'est par soucis de lisibilit&#233;.
/Tarul lynche Xtrem

Deuxieme, la FAQ r&#233;pond en partie &#224; ta question.
/tarul lynche Xtrem

Voil&#224; &#231;a c'est fait 

il y a 2 choses en fait, le mec &#224; installer *virtuadesktop*. C'est une application mac qui ajoute des bureaux virtuels et fait de beau effet de transition.
Ensuite il affect&#233; a un bureau, parallels desktop et une vm qu'il met en plein &#233;cran.

Dernier point, si tu r&#233;cup&#232;res la derni&#232;re beta/RC de parallels, tu pourras cr&#233;er une vm avec l'option *"use bootcamp partition"* qui sera bas&#233; sur ta partition vista en r&#233;el. cela permet d'&#233;viter d'avoir 2 fois le m&#234;me os.

je t'envoie quand m&#234;me dans le topic d&#233;di&#233;.


----------



## Xtrem (29 Janvier 2007)

Pardon je le referais pluuuuus! D&#233;sol&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;.... :rose:

Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse Tarul. Bon j'avoue qu'&#224; la premi&#232;re lecture, j'ai pas tout saisi mais je vais essayer de relire tranquillement la chose... 

Merci Merci Merci!

edit: Oulah, soit j'ai bien baiss&#233; niveau recherche sur Internet, soit VirtuaDesktop est juste introuvable sur la toile... :s


----------



## Tarul (29 Janvier 2007)

Xtrem a dit:


> Pardon je le refais pluuuuus! D&#233;sol&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;&#233;.... :rose:
> 
> Merci pour ta r&#233;ponse Tarul. Bon j'avoue qu'&#224; la premi&#232;re lecture, j'ai pas tout saisi mais je vais essayer de relire tranquillement la chose...
> 
> Merci Merci Merci!



Oui, et prend le temps de bien comprendre ceci :
tu vas utiliser 2 logiciels non stable que sont bootcamp et parallels(dans sa version supportant le d&#233;marrage de la partition bootcamp). Ce n'est pas sans risque, qui plus est, tu utilises Vista, qui n'est pas support&#233; officiellement par bootcamp. Et j'ignore ce que cela donne avec un vm boocamp.

alors fais un backup de tes donn&#233;es, et par contre fais nous partag&#233; ton exp&#233;rience, cela risque d'en int&#233;r&#233;sser. Mais reste prudent. 

ps : tu attends toujours ton MBP? Oo


----------



## Xtrem (29 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> ps : tu attends toujours ton MBP? Oo



Naaan, je l'ai re&#231;u depuis le 8 d&#233;cembre dernier, &#231;a date maintenant!  Sur le topic "MacbookPro RevB" j'en ai parl&#233; un petit peu... et il me semble m&#234;me que tu es pass&#233; pour me f&#233;liciter de cet &#233;v&#232;nement! 


Concernant mon probl&#232;me, je crois que je suis un peu largu&#233;. Je commence vraiment &#224; &#234;tre une br&#234;le en informatique. Bref, j'ai pris la version de Parallels... mais comme j'ai install&#233; VISTA sur disque dur, comment je fais pour le lancer SIMULTANEMENT avec MACosX...???

J'assume ma question!


----------



## scoodyflo (29 Janvier 2007)

Salut &#224; tous ,
Bon voila je viens de RE parcourir ce topic ... c'est long ... 

Je pars acheter parallel ....    puis virtuadesktop --->  Merci Tarul pour le lien ...


----------



## Tarul (29 Janvier 2007)

flobipro a dit:


> Salut à tous ,
> Bon voila je viens de RE parcourir ce topic ... c'est long ...
> 
> Je pars acheter parallel ....    puis virtuadesktop ---> quelqu'un a un lien ou trouver cette application tres pratique... ?



en un coup de google : http://virtuedesktops.info/
mais, ce n'est pas ici que tu aurais du poser la question.


----------



## Xtrem (29 Janvier 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> en un coup de google : http://virtuedesktops.info/
> mais, ce n'est pas ici que tu aurais du poser la question.



Le lien fonctionne pas trop... enfin pour ma part! :rateau:

edit: ah bah si... arf, je veux vraiment rien dire aujourd'hui!

La fonction "Use Bootcamp Partition" est introuvable...


----------



## Tarul (30 Janvier 2007)

Xtrem a dit:


> Le lien fonctionne pas trop... enfin pour ma part! :rateau:
> 
> edit: ah bah si... arf, je veux vraiment rien dire aujourd'hui!
> 
> La fonction "Use Bootcamp Partition" est introuvable...



la fonctionne n'existe que sur la derniere beta/RC qui se trouve sur le forum, et non en lien directe.


----------



## Alfoo (1 Février 2007)

Salut &#224; tous.
Je viens d'installer Parallels Build 3120, trial pour l'instant, je me tate pour l'acheter car c'est vraiment pratique pour certaines applis qui ne passent pas sous MAC.

N&#233;anmoins je ne l'acheterais pas tant que je n'aurais pas r&#233;solu ce probleme de son.
Je n'utilise pas BootCamp.

Pour r&#233;sumer, tous mes drivers sous XP avec Parallels fonctionnent. Aucun n'a de point d'exclamation. Le pilote audio est &#224; priori le Intel Audio quelquechose... Celui-ci est bien install&#233;, pas de conflit.
Tous mes r&#233;glages audio sont &#224; priori OK. (je suis sur XP depuis son d&#233;but  )

N&#233;anmoins, pas de son ?! 
Je n'arrive pas &#224; trouver d'autres drivers...
Enfin bref c'est la gal&#232;re. Que faire ? (qui sait la r&#233;ponse a peut-etre deja &#233;t&#233; donn&#233;e)

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## DualG4 (1 Février 2007)

Quelqu'un a eu un problème un peu similaire ici: (sauf qu'il y avait un warning). Essaie toi aussi de supprimer la carte son de la liste du matériel et relance.


----------



## Alfoo (1 Février 2007)

Salut DualG4 
je vais essayer de supprimer le device et rebooter.

Sinon, est ce utile selon toi d'installer les pilotes realtek AC97 &#224; la place du pilote actuel ?


----------



## Alfoo (1 Février 2007)

C'est bon probleme arrang&#233;.

J'ai supprim&#233; les devices audio puis j'ai reboot&#233;.
Tout fonctionne apr&#232;s ce reboot.

a+


----------



## Xtrem (1 Février 2007)

Est-il normal qu'en Virtualisation, la fonction AERO sur Windows Vista ne soie pas disponible? Pourtant, je lui ai bien aloué 1024 de RAM...

Et qu'en est-il quant à la détection d'un réseau sans fil?

J'espère n'être pas trop lourd avec mes questions! ;-)

Merci...


----------



## Tarul (1 Février 2007)

Xtrem a dit:


> Est-il normal qu'en Virtualisation, la fonction AERO sur Windows Vista ne soie pas disponible? Pourtant, je lui ai bien aloué 1024 de RAM...
> 
> Et qu'en est-il quant à la détection d'un réseau sans fil?
> 
> ...



Oui c'est tout à fait normal que tu n'as pas accès à l'aero. Cette dernière pompe sur la carte graphique et non le CPU. Si tu souhaites en profiter, il te faut passer par bootcamp.

Même chose pour les réseaux sans fil, dans une vm tu n'auras qu'une carte réseau "filaire", en effet ta vm utilise ta carte réseau active(soit la sans fil soit la filaire).
Si tu n'as pas accès a internet dans ta vmware, c'est qu'il y a un soucis dans les paramètres.


----------



## Xtrem (1 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Oui c'est tout à fait normal que tu n'as pas accès à l'aero. Cette dernière pompe sur la carte graphique et non le CPU. Si tu souhaites en profiter, il te faut passer par bootcamp.
> 
> Même chose pour les réseaux sans fil, dans une vm tu n'auras qu'une carte réseau "filaire", en effet ta vm utilise ta carte réseau active(soit la sans fil soit la filaire).
> Si tu n'as pas accès a internet dans ta vmware, c'est qu'il y a un soucis dans les paramètres.



Donc c'est quand même plus avantageux d'aller faire un tour sur Bootcamp (en prenant en compte que c'est un peu "risqué" puisque Bootcamp supporte XP et non Vista, comme tu le mentionne souvent!) ;-)

Merci pour ces réponses rapides en tout cas!


----------



## Tarul (1 Février 2007)

Xtrem a dit:


> Donc c'est quand même plus avantageux d'aller faire un tour sur Bootcamp (en prenant en compte que c'est un peu "risqué" puisque Bootcamp supporte XP et non Vista, comme tu le mentionne souvent!) ;-)
> 
> Merci pour ces réponses rapides en tout cas!



Sur bootcamp, si il y a bien un périphérique qui fonctionnera sans trop de mal, c'est la carte graphique. En effet ATI, Nvidia et intel sont très supporté dés l'installation de vista(ou par récupération de meilleur driver sur les sites web).

Pour la mapping du clavier, il faut faire un tour dans la FAQ pour éventuellement corrigé le mapping. par contre pour le son, l'isight c'est déjà plus l'inconnu.

Nous avons mis en place un fil qui répertorie les problèmes et solution à propos de Vista par bootcamp. Si tu souhaites y participer, n'hésite pas. 

mais la prudence au niveau des données doit rester de mise.


----------



## Toumak (1 Février 2007)

ok il existe des drivers pour les carte graphiques pour vista
mais si tu comptes utiliser des softs qui demandent de la puissance graphique (jeux par ex)
je te conseille pour le moment de rester sous xp car les drivers (et les perfs qui vont avec) pour vista sont &#224; l'heure actuelle vraiment merdiques


----------



## Xtrem (1 Février 2007)

Pour ma part, si j'utilise Bootcamp, c'est notamment pour ces outils bureautiques (Office 2007 en l'occurence) et non pour les jeux. 

Par contre, vous y êtes arrivé à vous connecter sur Internet via l'airport? Je ne trouve pas le problème...


----------



## Toumak (1 Février 2007)

hop hop hop
Parallels Desktop pour Mac nous arrive dans une nouvelle version
les ptits gars de chez parallels ch&#244;ment pas 
&#231;a se passe PAR ICI
c'est la release candidate n&#176;2 (not&#233;e 3150)
&#231;a veut dire qu'on est pas loin de la version finale

voici les nouveaut&#233;s et am&#233;liorations :

*NEW!* *USB 2.0 support* - &#8220;Plug and play&#8221; popular USB devices like external hard drives, printers, scanners and web cameras including iSight at full native speed.
*NEW!* *Full-feature virtual CD/DVD drive* - Burn CDs and DVDs directly in virtual machines, and play any copy-protected CD or DVD just like you would on a real PC
*NEW!* *Coherence* - The groundbreaking feature that lets you run Windows applications without seeing Windows just got better! Learn more about Coherence >>
*NEW!* *Better Boot Camp support* - Using your Boot Camp partition in Parallels Desktop is now easier than ever. RC2&#8217;s Boot Camp support includes:
Full support for FAT32 and NTFS partitions
Easy offline configuration. Simply tell Parallels Desktop that you want to create a virtual machine from a Boot Camp Partition and click start. No complicated set up required!
No need to re-activate Windows each time you switch between Boot Camp and Parallels. Activate Windows only once inside Parallels and work in both environments
*NEW!* For advanced users: configurating the layout of Boot Camp partitions by manual editing of Virtual Machine's .pvs configuration file.
*IMPORTANT!*  It is not possible to suspend a Virtual Machine that  is connected to Boot Camp as it could result in an unstable system.
*VERY IMPORTANT!* Beta1 (build 3036) users must boot natively into Boot Camp and uninstall Parallels Tools for Boot Camp prior to running it in RC2 (build 3150).

*NEW!* *Transporter RC2 bundled* - migrate your real Windows PC, or existing VMware or Virtual PC VMs to Parallels virtual machines! Learn more about Transporter RC2 >>
*IMPORTANT!* Previous Beta users MUST upgrade their Transporter package on their Windows source machine before using Transporter in RC2. Failing to do so may result in a system crash and loss of data

*NEW!*  Added keyboard remapping configuration
*New Look and Feel* - completely redesigned windows and easier to follow dialogues to make Desktop for Mac more user-friendly than ever
*NEW!* *True &#8220;Drag and Drop&#8221; functionality* - a long awaited feature that lets you seamlessly drag and drop files and folders from Windows to Mac OS X and vice versa. Parallels Desktop now shares the entire Mac file structure between OS X and Windows - no more worrying about which copy of the file is the most recently updated!
*Read/Write Boot Camp partition* - use your Apple Boot Camp Partition as a virtual HDD for Parallels Desktop for Mac
*Virtual Machine Catalogue* - now all of your virtual machines are available through a centralized VM catalogue which appears on each Parallels Desktop for Mac instance
*One-click Virtual Machine Aliases* - automatically create a desktop shortcut for your virtual machine with the OS Installation Assistant, by dragging-and-dropping from title bar, or by pressing Command-Option keys combination. Clicking on Alias automatically starts the Virtual Machine
*Resizable Main Window* - resize the Parallels Desktop for Mac main window as you do with any other Mac application
*Auto-Adjusting Screen Resolution* - Windows auto-adjusts its screen resolution to the actual main window size
*Improved graphic performance* - up to 50&#37; faster!
*Connect/disconnect USB devices schema improved* - no more annoying &#8220;wait 5-10 seconds&#8221; message on USB device connecting to Parallels Desktop for Mac!
*Up to 5 Virtual NICs* - now each Virtual Machine can have up to five virtual network interfaces
*Enhanced Shared Networking Mode* - run Cisco VPN and many other complex networking applications in conjunction with Connection Sharing Mode
*NEW!*  Lots of various fixes


----------



## Tarul (2 Février 2007)

Xtrem a dit:


> Pour ma part, si j'utilise Bootcamp, c'est notamment pour ces outils bureautiques (Office 2007 en l'occurence) et non pour les jeux.
> 
> Par contre, vous y êtes arrivé à vous connecter sur Internet via l'airport? Je ne trouve pas le problème...



Si tu utilises Bootcamp, il y a un fil pour ce genre problème, ici on parle du logiciel de virtualisation phare sur mac.

merci.


----------



## scoodyflo (2 Février 2007)

J'attend moi boite par la poste ... rien que de voir les améliorations ... je vais dévorer ma boite ...


----------



## Toumak (2 Février 2007)

flobipro a dit:


> J'attend moi boite par la poste ... rien que de voir les améliorations ... je vais dévorer ma boite ...



trop impatient, t'as pas su attendre la version finale ?


----------



## Lepeer (2 Février 2007)

A propos de la dernière version et de l'iSight.... Chaque fois que je veux y accéder, soit via l'icône USB en bas à droite, soit par les menus, Parallels me réponds: 

USB device you are trying to connect to the virtual machine is being used by another process. Wait 5-10 seconds, then try to connect the device again. If this does not help, find the application that blocked up the device and disconnect it manually.

Et je n'en sors jamais.... Une idée? Même quand je n'ai absolument rien de lancé dans OSX (lumière de l'iSight éteinte)

MacBook Pro 17, XP Pro SP2 sous partition BootCamp dans Parallels


Merci!


----------



## Toumak (2 Février 2007)

chez moi aucun problème, parallels la reconnait bien
par contre j'ai pas d'image 
donc c'est pas encore parfait (j'ai pas encore installé la mise à jour d'hier)


----------



## Lepeer (3 Février 2007)

ça y est, j'ai fait fonctionner l'iSight....

Mais il reste 2 choses qui m'intriguent:
- A chaque fois que je lance Parallels en utilisant la partition BootCamp, je dois entrer mon mot de passe administrateur, et à chaque démarrage de XP, il installe les Parallel Tools....

Au passage, Parallels conseille d'arrêter Windows en quittant Parallels, si c'est la partition BootCamp qui est utilisée, sous peine d'avoir des corruptions de données. Est ce vrai, même si on ne boote pas en BootCamp?

Merci,

Pierre


----------



## Toumak (3 Février 2007)

Lepeer a dit:


> ça y est, j'ai fait fonctionner l'iSight....
> 
> Mais il reste 2 choses qui m'intriguent:
> - A chaque fois que je lance Parallels en utilisant la partition BootCamp, je dois entrer mon mot de passe administrateur, et à chaque démarrage de XP, il installe les Parallel Tools....
> ...



-pour le mot de passe administrateur c'est logique car il n'accède pas à un fichier (une machine virtuelle) mais bien directement avec une partie du disque dur
-en fait c'est pas installer les tools, il initialise les tools, il les lance en quelque sorte
-moi j'ai toujours lu qu'il fallait bien éteindre via le menu démarrer > arrêter sous peine d'avoir des problèmes sous bootcamp


----------



## iFlighT (5 Février 2007)

Bon toujours impossible de faire reconnaitre ma partition XP, qui est sur mon 2eme HD interne, par parallel


----------



## popisbros (5 Février 2007)

Salut,

Est=ce que l'un de vous peut m'expliquer comment installer mon clavier MacBook sous Parallel car j'avoue que sans le @ et autres caractères spéciaux c'est pas simple.

Sylvain


----------



## tacgyr (5 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je teste la version d&#233;mo de Parallels FR (Build 1984) et je rencontre un probl&#232;me avec la connexion USB: d&#232;s que je connecte un p&#233;riph&#233;rique (cl&#233;, t&#233;l&#233;phone), j'ai un message disant que "ce p&#233;riph&#233;rique est utilis&#233; par un autre processus etc..." 

Une id&#233;e pour s'en d&#233;barrasser? Merci.

Il y a un fil &#233;pingl&#233; en haut de ce forum et d&#233;di&#233; &#224; Parallels, merci d'y poser tes questions. On d&#233;palce.


----------



## bertrand b. (6 Février 2007)

Avec la dernière build de //, l'iSight est reconnue.
J'ai un macbook, je viens de faire tout ce qu'il faut installer les drivers apple également comme indiqué sur le forums //, mais je ne vois nul part trace de mon iSight dans windows ... une idée ?

Merci

B.


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Février 2007)

:modo: Merci de faire une recherche et de poster le cas &#233;ch&#233;ant dans le fil consacr&#233; &#224; Parallels. On d&#233;place


----------



## bertrand b. (6 Février 2007)

Ouais c'est vrai ... 33 pages c'est bien plus clair qu'un topic par sujet précis ..... et en plus c'est tellement meilleur pour le référencement et la recherche intra forum ..... c'est bien connu.
N'importe quoi là .... Si vous voulez pas de sujet sur ça, faut pas ouvrir un forum mais juste créé un unique topic dans un forum plus général ....

B.


----------



## Toumak (6 Février 2007)

faut arr&#234;ter de s'exciter comme &#231;a
si tu cherchais un peu, on en parle dans plusieurs discussions 
y'a qu'&#224; ouvrir ses yeux
enfin je vais te r&#233;pondre
pour utiliser l'isight dans parallels, une fois que ta mv est lanc&#233;e,
barre des menus, menu devices > usb, tu s&#233;lectionnes l'isight
encore une fois il suffisait de chercher ...rien qu'un tout petit peu


----------



## Toumak (6 Février 2007)

iFlighT a dit:


> Bon toujours impossible de faire reconnaitre ma partition XP, qui est sur mon 2eme HD interne, par parallel



h&#233;h&#233;, j'ai trouv&#233; la solution
en fait je n'utilise pas bootcamp car j'ai 3 partitions : 1pour os x, 1 pour le backup d'xp et une pour xp. du coup quand sous parallels je choisis d'utiliser la patition de bootcamp
il me sort une erreur disant qu'il a trouv&#233; plusieurs paritions

tu dois aussi avoir une erreur du genre
et ben j'ai trouv&#233; la solution, voici comment faire :
tout d'abord, ouvrir le terminal et taper diskutil list, voici ce qui sort :

/dev/disk0
   #:                   type___________________name____________size________identifier
   0:   GUID_partition_scheme____________________*232.9 GB___disk0
   1:   EFI____________________________________200.0 MB_____disk0s1
   2:   Apple_HFS______________Toumak's iMac____196.0 GB_____disk0s2
   3:   Microsoft Basic Data______BACKUP__________5.0 GB_______disk0s3
   4:   Microsoft Basic Data______WinXP____________31.6 GB_____*disk0s4*

l&#224; trouver l'identifiant de ta partition bootcamp (moi c'est disk0s4 par exemple)
ensuite, aller dans le dossier documents de notre petite maison, dossier parallels, dossier de la machine virtuelle qui utilise bootcamp et ouvrir le fichier .pvs avec textedit

l&#224; trouver la partie IDE DEVICES
&#231;a donne quelque chose du genre :

[IDE devices]
Disk 0:0 enabled = 1
Disk 0:0 = 1
Disk 0:0 media = 1
Disk 0:0 connected = 1
*Disk 0:0 image = Boot Camp;disk0s4*
Disk 0:0 cylinders = 0
Disk 0:0 heads = 0
Disk 0:0 sectors = 0
Disk 0:1 enabled = 1
Disk 0:1 = 2
Disk 0:1 media = 1
Disk 0:1 connected = 1
Disk 0:1 image = Default CD/DVD-ROM
Disk 1:0 enabled = 0
Disk 1:0 = 0
Disk 1:1 enabled = 0
Disk 1:1 = 0

identifie la ligne ci-dessu : image = Boot Camp, et ajoutes-y l'identifiant de ta partition windows (oublie pas le *; *)
et par magie ... oo &#231;a marche 
voil&#224;, probl&#232;me r&#233;solu 

(plus d'infos en anglais ICI)


----------



## scoodyflo (6 Février 2007)

Salut ! 

Désolé, de faire le mec qui a  10 métros de retard, mais j'ai reçu ma boite d'Avanquest. J'ai installé parallels très simplement (j'ai choisi cette solution pour ne pas avoir a utiliser Boot camp)
Version FR 2.2 Build 1984 (12/12/06)
J'ai installer Win pro sur mon MacBook pro... Un grand moment pour moi, de voir ce genre de chose. Le militant pro mac a fait un peu de chemin depuis 1989...   

La démarrage de win XP  fût un éclat de rire, quelle claque !  
J'ai installé quelques updates ,  et surtout des logiciels spécifiques pour gestion de caisse de boutique = Marche très bien
Réseau = parfait
Partage imprimante = une merveille
Gestion des écrans =  TOP 
Partage de fichier = les versions suivantes vont améliorer les choses , c'est dèja bien ...

Je suis également agréablement surpris des fichiers d'installations de Win XP via Parallels, j'avais un peu peur du bordel... C'est pas le cas 

Une vrai merveille, pour mon utilisation uniquement pour des besoins de JOB ... Je ne cherche pas à utiliser des applis que j'ai deja  sur OS X ... Faut pas pousser "flobi" dans les orties quand même...  
Windows un peu mais il y a des limites...


----------



## DarKOrange (7 Février 2007)

bertrand b. a dit:


> Ouais c'est vrai ... 33 pages c'est bien plus clair qu'un topic par sujet précis ..... et en plus c'est tellement meilleur pour le référencement et la recherche intra forum ..... c'est bien connu.
> N'importe quoi là .... Si vous voulez pas de sujet sur ça, faut pas ouvrir un forum mais juste créé un unique topic dans un forum plus général ....
> 
> B.



Apprends à utliser le moteur de recherche après tu pourras discuter sur les éventuels effets sur le référencement d'un sujet unique. On ne te demande pas de lire les 33 pages  Et si à l'avenir tu as un problème avec une modération tu t'adresses personnellement au modérateur par message privé afin de ne pas géner tes petits camarades. Merci.


----------



## Tiey (7 Février 2007)

@Toumak, Merci je vais essayer d&#232;s cet aprem.
Pour une fois que tu sers &#224; quelques chose !

Tiens il neige


----------



## frolick10 (8 Février 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,  

J'ai command&#233; le logiciel parall&#232;ls desktop il y a 2 semaines sur apple store. R&#233;cemment la version francaise est sortie. 

J'ai mis a jour via le logiciel et la derniere version est la build 1970 (US) alors  qu'en telechargement sur le net il existe la version 3150! :rateau: j'en suis loin...

- La versions francaise et build 3150 ne sont elle qu'en version test?

- La build 1970 est elle la derniere version commercialis&#233;?


Euuuh ... Et le forum Windows sur Mac, alors, &#224; quoi il sert ?


----------



## Toumak (8 Février 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> J'ai commandé le logiciel parallèls desktop il y a 2 semaines sur apple store. Récemment la version francaise est sortie.
> 
> ...



je peux pas répondre à tes questions mais je peux te dire que tu peux utiliser la dernière build, la 3150 donc
elle devrait marcher sans problème avec ta clé pour la 1970


----------



## frolick10 (9 Février 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Euuuh ... Et le forum Windows sur Mac, alors, à quoi il sert ?



oups...  désolé


----------



## frolick10 (9 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> je peux pas répondre à tes questions mais je peux te dire que tu peux utiliser la dernière build, la 3150 donc
> elle devrait marcher sans problème avec ta clé pour la 1970



Justement j'ai testé et ca ne fonctionne pas... 
je ne sais plus si mon test était avec la version francaise ou build 3150... je vais rééssayer... à suivre


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2007)

tiens au fait, j'ai entendu que Vista, la version commercialis&#233;e, ne fonctionnera pas tr&#232;s bien avec Parallels, quelqu'un a des infos ?  (apparemment Kro$oft aurait peur qu'on puisse leur voler des codes en &#233;mulant :mouais: :rateau: )


----------



## Toumak (9 Février 2007)

Modern__Thing a dit:


> tiens au fait, j'ai entendu que Vista, la version commercialisée, ne fonctionnera pas très bien avec Parallels, quelqu'un a des infos ?  (apparemment Kro$oft aurait peur qu'on puisse leur voler des codes en émulant :mouais: :rateau: )



vista marche normalement via parallels, sauf pour aero qui n'est pas supporté (pas pour l'instant) car pas d'accélération graphique (mais qui devrait arriver bientôt)
M$ n'autorise pas d'utiliser les version familliale home basic et home premium avec un logiciel d'émulation (comme parallels), seules la pro et la ultimate sont autorisées
j'espère que j'ai répondu à ta question (que j'ai pas très bien comprise :rateau:)


----------



## Modern__Thing (9 Février 2007)

Tout &#224; fait  merci &#224; toi


----------



## frolick10 (10 Février 2007)

J'ai pas encore refait le test mise à jour, mais j'ai reçu un mail pour une offre à 63e pour la version française! :rateau: (-20%)

pour ceux que ca interesse, pour moi c'est un peu tard... 
(il faut telecharger la version d'essai et une semaine apres, l'offre est reçu)


----------



## Jeffouille (11 Février 2007)

Salut à tous,

Je viens d'installer pour la première fois parallels desktop sans aucun problème.
Juste une petite question : comment faire un Glissé/déposé entre parallels et le finder (et inversement) ?
Cela ne fonctionne pas  

Merci d'avance pour vos réponses


----------



## Toumak (11 Février 2007)

Salut, je suppose que tu n'as pas cherché, car on en a déjà beaucoup parlé

as-tu installé les prallels tools ? si non, c'est de là que vient ton problème


----------



## Jeffouille (12 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> as-tu installé les prallels tools ? si non, c'est de là que vient ton problème




J'ai bien installé les parallels tools, mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas 

Bizarrement, aprés l'installe des // tools, XP redémarre, mais dans le menu MV, on peut toujours installer les // tools  (comme si ce n'était pas installé)


----------



## Toumak (12 Février 2007)

Jeffouille a dit:


> J'ai bien install&#233; les parallels tools, mais cela ne fonctionne toujours pas
> 
> Bizarrement, apr&#233;s l'installe des // tools, XP red&#233;marre, mais dans le menu MV, on peut toujours installer les // tools  (comme si ce n'&#233;tait pas install&#233



ou&#233; je sais, moi aussi j'ai &#231;a, c'est surement un bug :rateau:

&#224; propos de ton probl&#232;me de glisser-d&#233;poser, la premi&#232;re chose que j'aurais du te demander est quelle version de parallels as-tu ? car les plus anciennes ne le supportaient pas encore


----------



## Jeffouille (12 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> &#224; propos de ton probl&#232;me de glisser-d&#233;poser, la premi&#232;re chose que j'aurais du te demander est quelle version de parallels as-tu ? car les plus anciennes ne le supportaient pas encore



Ah oui, j'aurais du le pr&#233;ciser. C'est la 1984 Fr que j'ai install&#233; (parce qu'elle est en fran&#231;ais).
J'ai aussi une plus r&#233;cente mais je crois qu'elle n'est qu'en anglais : la 3150 (existe-t-elle en Fr ?).

Me conseil-tu d'installer cette derni&#232;re ?


----------



## Toumak (12 Février 2007)

Jeffouille a dit:


> Ah oui, j'aurais du le préciser. C'est la 1984 Fr que j'ai installé (parce qu'elle est en français).
> J'ai aussi une plus récente mais je crois qu'elle n'est qu'en anglais : la 3150 (existe-t-elle en Fr ?).
> 
> Me conseil-tu d'installer cette dernière ?



OUI, sans aucune hésitation 
l'anglais n'est pas très gênant pour ce soft, et les dernières versions, dont la 3150
apportent pas mal de nouveautés et corrigent pas mal de bugs


----------



## skystef (13 Février 2007)

Vous avez sûrement répondu à ces questions mais je n'ai pas le temps de relire tout le post.

J'utilise actuellement BootCamp mais ça me fait ... de redémarrer à chaque fois pour le peu que j'utilise Windows. En fait si Windows peut faire cela via paralles, j'adhère tout de suite :

-Je dois utiliser un carte tuner tv analogique qui fonctionne en USB et qui ne fonctionne qu'avec Windows (2000 ou XP). Est-ce qu'elle fonctionnera correctement? Jeu veux dire, pourrais-je voir la TV correctement (même dans une petite fenêtre...)

-Je joue à deux vieux jeux actuellement qui réclame un peu de 3D (Dungeon Keeper 1 et 2). Je me souviens y avoir joué avec des raves à l'époque (1999/2000), ça fonctionnera avec Paralells?. 

-Enfin j'aurais besoin d'installer Visual Studio Express Edition, ce programme est très gourmand... Quid des performances avec la virtualisation sur les programmes gourmand en Ram (je n'ai que 1Go).

Voilà, merci pour vos réponses


----------



## Toumak (13 Février 2007)

skystef a dit:


> Vous avez sûrement répondu à ces questions mais je n'ai pas le temps de relire tout le post.
> 
> J'utilise actuellement BootCamp mais ça me fait ... de redémarrer à chaque fois pour le peu que j'utilise Windows. En fait si Windows peut faire cela via paralles, j'adhère tout de suite :
> 
> ...



pour ta carte tv, je pense que tu n'auras aucun problème maintenant que l'usb (2 y compris) est parfaitement reconnu et utilisable

pour les jeux, pour le moment, même les plus vieux, c'est impossible pour le moment
mais ça devrait arriver dans les prochain mois avec le support de la 3d (pour confirmer, j'ai essayé worms world party et total annihilation et aucun ne marche)

si ton programme est très gourmand, laisse tomber, en tous cas pour une utilisation professionnelle
ça peut dépanner mais c'est tout de même pas pratique et assez lent (surtout avec 1go)


----------



## laurent1 (13 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pour ta carte tv, je pense que tu n'auras aucun problème maintenant que l'usb (2 y compris) est parfaitement reconnu et utilisable



!!!!! je n'ai toujours pas resolu mon probleme usb2 avec une interface qui est reconnue par XP sous parallels mais ne fonctionne pas...


----------



## albouy70 (13 Février 2007)

bonjour
 j'ai eu la meme mésaventure

En fait : version officielle (en téléchargement avec N°série définitif ou en CD) = Build 1970 pour la version UK ou 1984 pour la VF.

Bien sur ces versions n'offrent pas toutes les fonctionnalités des dernières build, actuellement , 3150 si je ne m'abuse.

Tu peux obtenir gratuitement une clé d'activation temporaire d'un mois pour tester ces builds.

Quand ils sortiront une version officielle (la 2.5 selon Avanquest) tu pourras la mettrre à jour directement via ta version et ta clé d'origine fonctionnera.

La question est : QUAND vont ils sortir cette nouvelle version officielle????

Car les beta marchent très bien et la dernière version officielle date de NOVEMBRE 2006

Macbook 2GHz Noir, 2Go RAM, Parallels via BootCamp


----------



## Toumak (13 Février 2007)

elle devrai sortir très bientôt car la version actuelle est la RC2 (release candidate 2) de la 2.5
c'est à dire la dernière build avant la version finale
à l'allure à laquelle travaillent les gars de parallels, on peut donc s'attendre donc à ce que la 2.5 finale sorte sous peu 
donc encore un peu de patience


----------



## Geek atitude (14 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir la dernière version de Parallels sur le site officiel.

Ja'i installer Windows XP SP2.
J'ai installer Excel 2003. 

Losque j'ai quitté Excel lors de la première utilisation, XP a planté (mauvais souvenirs...) et plus moyen d'accéder au menu démarrer pour éteindre la VM ni même au gestionnaire de tâche!
Après avoir stoppé ma VM en utilisant le bouton stop de Parallel, je l'ai relancée et là:

La fenètre de la console est devenu immense, plus moyen de voir le menu démarrer. Je ne peux donc plus utiliser Windows en petite console ce qui est bien pratique et l'utilisation d'Excel me fait planter à chaque fois.

Est-ce que quelqu'un a eu le même problème?
Comment peut-on faire pour le régler?

Merci de vos réponse


----------



## Toumak (16 Février 2007)

Encore une nouvelle build de la prochaine version définitive.
On s'en rapproche de plus en plus.
Notée 3170, c'est la RC3 de la version 2.5
Par ICI


----------



## Vicbus (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour
Je viens de télécharger le nouveau Parallels, RC3, en pensant que mon iSight intégrée fonctionnerait avec Windows... Mais non! Windows ne la voit pas.
Ensuite, pour les autres nouveaux trucs, windows m'a dit qu'il avait vu de nouveaux matériaux, qu'il fallait que je les installe mais qu'il ne trouvait pas les pilotes nécessaires.
J'ai Windows XP 2002, que dois-je faire? 
Merci 
Vicbus


----------



## Toumak (17 Février 2007)

Salut

pour toutes les questions sur Parallels, on a cr&#233;&#233; un fil s&#233;pcial rien que pour &#231;a 
c'est par ICI

pour tes question ::
pour l'isight : barre des menus > devices > usb > isight
pour les drivers : barre des menus > actions > install parallels tools


----------



## Vicbus (17 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup, et tant qu'on y est, mon iSight ne fonctionne pas...
Sinon bravo à Parallels pour cette superbe build!!!


----------



## Vicbus (17 Février 2007)

Bonjour, petite qestion;
Parallels Shared Folders... ça sert à quoi? 
merci


----------



## Toumak (17 Février 2007)

très bonne question
j'ai jamais cherché à quoi ça pouvait servir


----------



## Vicbus (17 Février 2007)

ironie ? (j'ai trouv&#233; )


----------



## Toumak (17 Février 2007)

Vicbus a dit:


> ironie ? (j'ai trouvé )




non non, sincèrité
c'est plutôt honteux même


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> non non, sincèrité
> c'est plutôt honteux même



Ca vient de l'anglais:

Share = Partager
Folder = Dossier


----------



## Toumak (17 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Ca vient de l'anglais:
> 
> Share = Partager
> Folder = Dossier



toujours le mot pour rire Pharma' 

j'aurais plutôt du dire " je pige pas comment ça marche" plustôt que " à quoi ça sert" :rateau:


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Février 2007)

J'avais réussi à le configurer lors d'une précédente version de parallels
et donc lorsque je cliquais dessus, j'avais tout les dossiers de mon mac 

et de la je faisais des copiers coller pour transférer les infos 

Voila à quoi ca sert le "share" des "folders"  

ps: un peu d'humour ne tue personne


----------



## Toumak (17 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> ps: un peu d'humour ne tue personne


à qui le dis-tu


----------



## tbr (17 Février 2007)

Le "Share Folders" ne fonctionne pas pour tous les OS. En revanche, il est essentiellement utilis&#233; avec les syst&#232;mes Windows.

Il est donc int&#233;ressant de mettre en place un dossier d'&#233;change &#8212; ou "Share Folders" &#8212;  pour les cas o&#249; l'on veut simplement &#233;changer (qui l'e&#251;t cru ?) des fichiers et des dossiers entre MacOSX et l'OS virtuel h&#244;te, Windows en l'occurence.

Un exemple (fictif) :

J'ai install&#233; une version de Windows XP virtuel (gr&#226;ce &#224; Parallels) sur mon Mac et j'ai des fichiers (et dossiers) faits avec des applications compatibles MacOSX (et autres) &#8212; des fichiers ISO, des images, etc. que je veux partager. Je les place tous dans le "share folders" et je peux les lire (en principe) par le partage Windows comme n'importe quel autre partage Windows.
Ceux qui connaissent Windows connaissent son utilit&#233;

La suite est facile : il suffit d'aller dans le partage depuis n'importe quelle machine sur un r&#233;seau, et selon la configuration, pour r&#233;cup&#233;rer le ou les fichiers et dossiers partag&#233;s.

Pour ma part, j'utilise cette fonction pour  les cas o&#249; j'en ai marre de passer par une cl&#233; USB et que les fichiers doivent absolument &#234;tre lus de MacOSX &#224; Windows. Je peux par exemple monter un iso dans le Share Folders et le "lire" depuis l&#224; DANS Windows XP (enfin, je n'ai pas encore test&#233; cette derni&#232;re id&#233;e).

Voil&#224;.

Amiti&#233;s







Sous r&#233;serve de corrections. Merci de me corriger si j'ai dit des b&#234;tises.


----------



## Vicbus (18 Février 2007)

Ya plus simple; on sait les transf&#233;rer par simple glisser-d&#233;poser !
A part &#231;a, mon iSight ne fonctionne pas avec Parallels....


----------



## Tarul (18 Février 2007)

Vicbus a dit:


> Ya plus simple; on sait les transférer par simple glisser-déposer !
> A part ça, mon iSight ne fonctionne pas avec Parallels....



sauf que le glissez déposé ne fonctionne que si tu as installé les parallels tols. qui n'est disponible que sous windows. 

heureusement, on peut utiliser les montages nfs pour les unix. 

pour l'isight, elle fonctionne sous vmware fusion.


----------



## Toumak (18 Février 2007)

je sais pas quel probl&#232;me vous avez avec votre isight sous parallels mais chez moi elle parfaitement
preuve en image


----------



## Vicbus (18 Février 2007)

Tarul, je vais pas aller utiliser tous les Windows différents!
Mais pourquoi mon iSight ne fonctione pas? Mystère...


----------



## frolick10 (18 Février 2007)

albouy70 a dit:


> bonjour
> j'ai eu la meme mésaventure
> 
> En fait : version officielle (en téléchargement avec N°série définitif ou en CD) = Build 1970 pour la version UK ou 1984 pour la VF.
> ...



Ah ok, on a payé un logiciel plein pot pour avoir une version sans toutes les fonctions de la version gratuite...:rateau: 

J'imagine que tous ceux qui post sur l'usb 2, l'isight... reste avec la version béta sans bourse délié 

Bon y a plus qu'à patienter... ou télécharger la version  béta!


----------



## Tarul (19 Février 2007)

Vicbus a dit:


> Tarul, je vais pas aller utiliser tous les Windows différents!
> Mais pourquoi mon iSight ne fonctione pas? Mystère...


 
Je n'ai jamais dit qu'il fallait utiliser plusiseurs versions de windows. ^^
(par contre plusieurs "instance", presque oui ).

dans ton windows paralllels, tu as les paralllels tools, et tu as cliqué sur ton le "built in isight" de l'icone usb dans la fenêtre?


----------



## Vicbus (19 Février 2007)

Oui oui, tout est coché, mais windaube ne voit pas l'ombre d'une iSight


----------



## DarKOrange (19 Février 2007)

:modo: merci de continuer dans le fil &#233;pingl&#233; consacr&#233; &#224; Parallels. On fusionne.


----------



## macadaam (19 Février 2007)

Bonsoir! et petite question : ma demo de parallel s´est gentillement terminée et je n´ai donc plus accès à mes données... Est-il possible d´ouvrir l´image du disque virtuel *.hdd avec un outil? J´ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas de reponse.. :hein: merci !


----------



## Tarul (20 Février 2007)

macadaam a dit:


> Bonsoir! et petite question : ma demo de parallel s´est gentillement terminée et je n´ai donc plus accès à mes données... Est-il possible d´ouvrir l´image du disque virtuel *.hdd avec un outil? J´ai beau chercher je ne trouve pas de reponse.. :hein: merci !



il n'y a pas d'"explorateur" de disque virtuel sans démarrer la machine virtuel.

Soit tu as accepte la perte de tes données, soit tu achètes le logiciel pour continue d'en profiter en plus de tes données.


----------



## macadaam (20 Février 2007)

te remercie pour ces precisions!


----------



## karmousse (21 Février 2007)

Bonjour,

Ayant installé bootcamp avec windows mais aussi parallels pour tester l'ensemble, j'en arrive au constat suivant, les deux installations me conviennent parfaitement !

Cependant, comme tout fonctionne bien, je souhaiterai savoir si en faisant la mise à jour de parallels rc2 vers la rc3 il risque d'y avoir des soucis ou pas ?

merci de vos informations,


----------



## Vicbus (21 Février 2007)

Entre temps,personne n'a eu d'idée géniale pour mon iSight ?


----------



## Pharmacos (21 Février 2007)

Vicbus a dit:


> Entre temps,personne n'a eu d'idée géniale pour mon iSight ?



Salut alors pour l'isight:

Tu télécharges les drivers la: 
http://www.spacetitox.info/camera/iSight.zip

(J'ai trouvé ce lien via macbidouille)

Tu va dans le panneau de configuration de windows après avoir coché built in isight dans les prefs de parallel et ensuite tu cliques sur ajout matériel et tu indiques l'emplacement du driver et c'est parti.....


----------



## Vicbus (21 Février 2007)

Merci beaucoup, j'essayerai!  



Pharmacos a dit:


> (J'ai trouvé ce lien via macbidouille)


Concurence!   (lol  )


----------



## Toumak (21 Février 2007)

karmousse a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Ayant install&#233; bootcamp avec windows mais aussi parallels pour tester l'ensemble, j'en arrive au constat suivant, les deux installations me conviennent parfaitement !
> 
> ...




moi je n'ai eu aucun probl&#232;me et je n'ai pas encore vu quelqu'un en avoir donc tu n'as pas trop de soucis &#224; avoir


----------



## joshua_falken (23 Février 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous.

J'aimerais installer windows sur mon macbook pro 17" (2Go de ram, DD 160 Go), notement pour faire tourn&#233; 3DS max. Quelle est ma meilleure option selon vous, sachant que j'aurais besoin de passer des fichiers de mac vers pc et de pc vers mac facilement ?
Parallel ?
Boot camp ? si oui, quelle taille de partition ?
DD externe necessaire pour le passage des donn&#233;es ?
bref des questions...

Merci &#224; vous.


----------



## Tarul (23 Février 2007)

joshua_falken a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.
> 
> J'aimerais installer windows sur mon macbook pro 17" (2Go de ram, DD 160 Go), notement pour faire tourné 3DS max. Quelle est ma meilleure option selon vous, sachant que j'aurais besoin de passer des fichiers de mac vers pc et de pc vers mac facilement ?
> Parallel ?
> ...


en lisant la FAQ tu aurais lu,

1°) tout ce qui est 3D, c'est bootcamp et rien d'autre. (Para et vmware ne propose pas au public la virtualisation de la carte video).

2°) tu peux les données FAT et NTFS. mais seul l'écriture FAT fonctionne sans bidouille/soucis. Paralllels te permet dans sa version RC3 de démarrer une vm baser sur la partition de bootcamp.(compatible XP SP2 seulement). Ainsi tu profiteras du glisser-copier entre ta vm et mac os X.
3°) Un DD externe c'es toujours bien pour la sauvegarde/partage. A voir a l'usage de la nécessité.
4°) la taille de bootcamp, tout dépends de ce que tu veux installer, prevoit 7GO pour que XP/Vista soit tranquil, + la taille demandé par tes programme +3GO de rab. Cela me semble un bon calcul.


----------



## Toumak (23 Février 2007)

Au cas où, ça peut en intéresser certain, il est désomais possible d'écrire sur une partition NTFS sous Mac OS X moyennant une petite bidouille assez simple
j'ai créer un tuto en français PAR ICI


----------



## PIERRE[gorn] (24 Février 2007)

monsieurs, j'ai demandé une clé d'activation d'essai sur le site, j'ai fais 3 demandes hier soir, et je n'ai reçu aucun mail, je voulais donc savoir si ceci était normal, et en combien de temps l'avez vous reçu.
merci d'avance


----------



## Vicbus (24 Février 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Salut alors pour l'isight:
> 
> Tu télécharges les drivers la:
> http://www.spacetitox.info/camera/iSight.zip
> ...



Marche pas  
Le machin Ajout de matériel me demande si j'ai déjà connecté le matériel. Je réponds que oui, alors il me demande quel est le type de matériel installé, je clique sur "AJout de nouveau matériel",  alors il me demande si il veut le chercher automatiquement. Je sélectionne cette option, et puis il me dit qu'il n'a pas trouvé, qu'il faut que je choisisse moi-même dans leur liste.
Je dis donc que c'est un périphérique d'images, ne trouvant pas plus précis.
Alors il me demande la marque du fabriquant (poourquoi faire?), et ne trouvant pas Apple, ni aucun autre endroit pour mettre ton driver, je demande de l'aide!


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2007)

Est ce que tu as bien sélectionné dans Devices :

USB > Built In Isight ????

Sinon c'est normal,

après avoir sélectionner ça, tu lances l'ajout de nouveau matériel puis tu répond oui pour dire qu'il est connecté et là, l'isight sera en première ligne 
puis tu lui indique le dossier ou se trouve le driver et c'est parti


----------



## Vicbus (24 Février 2007)

C'est coché! :rateau:
Je vais essayer de le décocher/ le recocher après; bonne idée?


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2007)

Vicbus a dit:


> C'est coché! :rateau:
> Je vais essayer de le décocher/ le recocher après; bonne idée?



Ben ma foi faut essayer.....:rateau: :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:


----------



## Vicbus (24 Février 2007)

Négatif! Ca ne marche pas plus! :mouais:


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2007)

Vicbus a dit:


> Négatif! Ca ne marche pas plus! :mouais:




gRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR tu le fais exprès !!!!!!!       

Non je rigole ! 

bon tu as quelle version de windows ? de parallel ? 

 Pharmacos


----------



## Vicbus (24 Février 2007)

Lol -

Microsoft&#174; Windows&#174; XP&#8482; version 2002 Professionel &#10003;
Parallels&#174; Desktop&#8482; for Mac - Build 3170 Release Candidate 3 (15/02/2007) &#10003;



Mon XP est un XP 2002, mais ce n'est pas le service pack 2!


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2007)

Bon on se la refait:

Tu lance parallel puis ta machine virtuelle : xp
ensuite dans devices, usb tu cliques sur built-in isight

A ce moment la, tu dois entendre un tudoum dans xp !
cela signifie qu'un p&#233;riph&#233;rique usb se branche.

Tu regardes pr&#232;s de l'horloge et tu vois une petite icone qui te dis que le nouveau mat&#233;riel s'installe.

Ensuite tu peux soit cliquer dessur, je ne sais pas ce qu'il va faire mais il doit arriver &#224; la conclusion qu'il n'arrive pas &#224; installer la webcam !

Ensuite dans le panneau de configuration tu cliques sur "ajout de mat&#233;riel"

puis tu mets qu'il est connect&#233;:

Premierement
Secondement

Donc voila ensuite il va te demander s'il doit l'installer automatiquement ou s'il doit rechercher un driver sur le net ou si tu lui indiques l'emplacement du driver !

Alors la tu le prends par la main (c'est xp quand m&#234;me) et tu lui indiques l'emplacement du driver !

apr&#232;s cela il est tr&#232;s content et dis merci j'ai install&#233; ton isight qui est vachement bien ! c'est qui qui fait ca ? apple ! ouaaa mais il sont super en avance, quelle technologie 


       
Voila normalement tu dois t'&#233;nerver pour que &#231;a marche (windows......) s'il ne se sent pas menac&#233; il ne fera rien de bon 

bon courage 

Pharmacos


ps : pour un 2200&#232;me message, c'est un beau message


----------



## Vicbus (24 Février 2007)

Le hic, c'est que ça ne fait pas de todoum quand je clique sur Built In iSight!!


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Février 2007)

Vicbus a dit:


> Le hic, c'est que ça ne fait pas de todoum quand je clique sur Built In iSight!!



Ben voila le hic !

As tu bien spécifié ça:

CA

parce que s'il n'y a pas l'usb autoconnect


----------



## Vicbus (24 Février 2007)

Oui!


----------



## zeldar (25 Février 2007)

Bonjour ici,

J ai un petit soucis avec parallels. Je souhaiterai utiliser la partition boot camp. J ai bien DL la version RC3. J ai specifi&#233; comme hard disk de demarrage : use bootcamp. J ai fais ,comme indiqu&#233; un peu plus haut dans le topic, la modification du fichier .pvs pour indiquer l emplacement du hard disk boot camp.
Pourtant a chaque fois que je boot ca me dit : boot from hard disk : failed . Si j ai pas l install d xp ins&#233;r&#233; ca me met : boot from cd rom : failed . Et si je laisse le cd win xp, ca copie les fichiers puis redemarre en boucle.

edit : si je change l IDE dans l option de l harddisk et que je precise l ide 0:0 j ai un nouveau message d erreur me disant que je tente de lancer une version de windows pas compatible. C est pourtant bien un xp SP2 que j ai sur mon boot camp et il marche tres bien. 

edit 2: maintenant quand je veux boot sous windows : hal.dll manquant.... ggrr 

Quelqu un a une id&#233;e?


----------



## pim (25 Février 2007)

Bonjour à tous 



Pharmacos a dit:


> J'avais réussi à le configurer lors d'une précédente version de parallels
> et donc lorsque je cliquais dessus, j'avais tout les dossiers de mon mac
> 
> et de la je faisais des copiers coller pour transférer les infos



J'ai l'idée de partager les dossiers "bureau" du Mac et de Windows, comme ça en mode Coherence pas besoin de faire de clic droit sur la barre des tâches pour afficher le bureau. Tout ce qui serait dans l'un, serait aussi dans l'autre ! Vous voyez l'idée ?! 

J'arrive à voir mon bureau Mac dans Parallels Shared Folders, mais je n'arrive pas à sélectionner le bureau de Windows pour le partager (sous Vista, impossible de descendre plus bas que le bureau dans les dossiers !)



Toumak a dit:


> M$ n'autorise pas d'utiliser les version familliale home basic et home premium de Vista avec un logiciel d'émulation (comme parallels), seules la pro et la ultimate sont autorisées



Je pense que tout le monde a remarqué depuis qu'en fait la Vista Home Basic marche parfaitement sous Parallels Desktop.


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Février 2007)

Salut Pim !

Tu veux voir ton bureau windows dans mac OS ??

C'est ça que tu n'arrives pas à faire ??


----------



## Vicbus (25 Février 2007)

D&#233;sol&#233; de changer de sujet, mais l&#224; je ne comprends plus rien 
J'ai r&#233;essay&#233; de cocher le Built In iSight, et la Windows m'a fait un "todum"!
Je chisis le pilote iSight que tu m'as donn&#233;, et l&#224;, paf!






... ?


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Février 2007)

Salut !

Et si tu recommence, ça fait la même chose ???


----------



## Vicbus (25 Février 2007)

Je suppose, je ne l'ai pas fait.
Mais c'est bien un p&#233;riph&#233;rique d'images ??


edit: plus de todum :'''(


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Février 2007)

Ben normalement après le tudum tu dois pouvoir installer la webcam !

Sinon copie tous les fichiers du dossier que je t'ai fais télécharger dans :

C:\Windows\System32

....


----------



## Vicbus (25 Février 2007)

C'est ce qu'il a fait, quand ya eu le todoum, mais ça n'a pas marché!
Et maintenant même plus de todum! Sinon, je viens de voir le mode Cohrence de Parallels, BRAVO! c'est G-E-N-I-A-L Parallels


----------



## Toumak (25 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> parfaitement sous Parallels Desktop.



ah oui ! je n'ai pas dit le contraire :rateau:
j'ai dit que M$ INTERDIT d'utiliser ces versions avec un soft de virtualisation


----------



## Vicbus (25 Février 2007)

tiens, il a refait un todoum!
Mais après installation, jamais content;






PS: l'emplacement spécifié= iSight.inf


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Février 2007)

Et si tu selectionnes:

WdfCoInstaller01001.dll ?


----------



## Vicbus (25 Février 2007)

il ne veut que des .inf!


----------



## Pharmacos (25 Février 2007)

Vicbus a dit:


> il ne veut que des .inf!



Bizzzzarrre    
Tu vas être le seul au monde à ne pas avoir l'isight avec parallels


----------



## Vicbus (25 Février 2007)

Pauvre de moi


----------



## skystef (26 Février 2007)

J'ai un problème avec un boitier tuner analogique pinncacle et parallels (dernière rc3) : l'image est noire, et j'entends le son qui saccade.... impossible d'utiliser Pinnacle media center... Arf, cela viendrait-il des perfs graphiques pitoyables de la virtualisation ?


----------



## Tarul (26 Février 2007)

skystef a dit:


> J'ai un probl&#232;me avec un boitier tuner analogique pinncacle et parallels (derni&#232;re rc3) : l'image est noire, et j'entends le son qui saccade.... impossible d'utiliser Pinnacle media center... Arf, cela viendrait-il des perfs graphiques pitoyables de la virtualisation ?


 
je dirais les pietres performances de l'usb2 emul&#233; peuvent jouer. Il faut un bon d&#233;bit(de l'usb2) pour qu'un tuner fonctionne bien.


----------



## pim (26 Février 2007)

skystef a dit:


> j'entends le son qui saccade



J'ai ça aussi en utilisant Windows Media Player sous Vista via Parallels. Je pense qu'il s'agit principalement d'un manque d'optimisation de la partie logicielle, qui du coup nécessite une configuration extrêmement musclée !


----------



## Tarul (26 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> J'ai ça aussi en utilisant Windows Media Player sous Vista via Parallels. Je pense qu'il s'agit principalement d'un manque d'optimisation de la partie logicielle, qui du coup nécessite une configuration extrêmement musclée !


 
D'une manière général, la virtualisation demande beaucoups de ressource pour être confortable.
Si vous avez des besoin de perfomance spécifique, il vous reste la solution WinXP SP2+bootcamp+vm basée sur bootcamp.


----------



## Toumak (26 Février 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> D'une mani&#232;re g&#233;n&#233;ral, la virtualisation demande beaucoups de ressource pour &#234;tre confortable.
> Si vous avez des besoin de perfomance sp&#233;cifique, il vous reste la solution WinXP SP2+bootcamp+vm bas&#233;e sur bootcamp.



exact, c'est la meilleure solution ... pas pour rien que je l'utilise :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

Une nouvelle version finale de Parallels est disponible,
elle porte le joli nom de build n&#176; 3186 ( ou encore de 2.5 finale) et on peut l&#224; t&#233;l&#233;charger ICI

voici les nouveaut&#233;s :
La prise en charge de Mac OS X 10.5 Leopard.
La prise en charge de Windows Vista.
La possibilit&#233; d'int&#233;grer des applications Windows dans le Dock Mac OS X et d'exploiter le bureau de Mac OS X directement depuis Windows.
La possibilit&#233; d'utiliser les partitions li&#233;es &#224; Boot Camp.
Prise en charge USB 2.0.
Prise en charge de la Webcam iSight.
Prise en charge du graveur CD/DVD.
Glisser/d&#233;poser am&#233;lior&#233;.
Outil Transporter pour importer des donn&#233;es Windows d&#233;j&#224; existantes.
La prochaine beta devrait &#234;tre la premi&#232;re &#224; supporter l'acc&#233;l&#233;ration 3D, c'est maintenant la "feature" principale que parallels aimerait int&#233;grer


----------



## pim (27 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> Une nouvelle version finale de Parallels est disponible,
> elle porte le joli nom de build n&#176; 3186



C'est bizarre, j'ai la build n&#176; 3170, et il ne me propose pas la mise &#224; jour, m&#234;me lorsque je clique Help > Check for Updates...

Autre probl&#232;me, comme finalement Parallels me pla&#238;t bien, j'ai achet&#233; la bo&#238;te sur l'AppleStore, mais quand j'essaye de taper le "serial number", &#231;a marche pas !  Et ce n'est pas une erreur en tapant (si on mets n'importe quoi, &#231;a mets un autre message, alors que l&#224; j'ai un message tr&#232;s clair : "The activation cannot be used with the current version of Parallels Desktop!").

C'est parce que je teste une version b&#233;ta ? Faut que j'installe l'autre version dessus ? C'est b&#234;te mais j'ose pas le faire, j'ai peur de perdre une fonction comme le mode Coherence ou le support de l'USB 2 ! :rateau:

_Edit_ : il para&#238;t qu'il y aura m&#234;me une version fran&#231;aise !


----------



## Toumak (27 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> C'est bizarre, j'ai la build n° 3170, et il ne me propose pas la mise à jour, même lorsque je clique Help > Check for Updates...
> 
> Autre problème, comme finalement Parallels me plaît bien, j'ai acheté la boîte sur l'AppleStore, mais quand j'essaye de taper le "serial number", ça marche pas !  Et ce n'est pas une erreur en tapant (si on mets n'importe quoi, ça mets un autre message, alors que là j'ai un message très clair : "The activation cannot be used with the current version of Parallels Desktop!").
> 
> ...



sisi c'est bien la 3186
là le site de parallels est mort, il doivent surement faire une mise à jour ou un truc du genre, tu verras demain


----------



## pim (28 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> le "serial number", ça marche pas !



Je suis pas le seul dans ce cas visiblement ! Il ne faut pas acheter la version en vente sur l'AppleStore, car elle utilise des numéros spécifiques à Avanquest qui ne sont pas reconnus par les dernières versions de Parallels Desktop !


----------



## Toumak (28 Février 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> sisi c'est bien la 3186
> là le site de parallels est mort, il doivent surement faire une mise à jour ou un truc du genre, tu verras demain



ça y est, leur site est de retour


----------



## Tiberius (28 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> Je suis pas le seul dans ce cas visiblement ! Il ne faut pas acheter la version en vente sur l'AppleStore, car elle utilise des numéros spécifiques à Avanquest qui ne sont pas reconnus par les dernières versions de Parallels Desktop !



Non tu n'es pas le seul. C'est lamentable cette histoire de S/N Avantquest qui ne fonctionne pas avec la version US... Parallels m'avait répondu d'attendre la 2.5 finale pour utiliser mon S/N, mais je viens de l'installer et nada, numéro refusé ! C'est nul. J'ai écris à Parallels, je vais bien voir ce qu'ils vont me répondre... Si j'avais su, je l'aurai acheté directement sur le site de parallels...


----------



## pim (28 Février 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> Parallels m'avait répondu d'attendre la 2.5 finale pour utiliser mon S/N, mais je viens de l'installer et nada, numéro refusé !



Si ce n'est que cela, ce n'est pas grave, car il s'agit d'une toute dernière version béta, pas d'une version finale (si j'ai bien tout compris :coufused. Attendons donc pour voir.


----------



## Tiberius (28 Février 2007)

pim a dit:


> Si ce n'est que cela, ce n'est pas grave, car il s'agit d'une toute dernière version béta, pas d'une version finale (si j'ai bien tout compris :coufused. Attendons donc pour voir.




Euh... c'est la version 2.5 finale qui vient de sortir...


----------



## pim (28 Février 2007)

Ah bon !

...

Bon et bien &#231;a fait un peu mal au c** tout de m&#234;me !


----------



## frolick10 (2 Mars 2007)

frolick10 a dit:


> Ah ok, on a payé un logiciel plein pot pour avoir une version sans toutes les fonctions de la version gratuite...:rateau:
> 
> J'imagine que tous ceux qui post sur l'usb 2, l'isight... reste avec la version béta sans bourse délié
> 
> Bon y a plus qu'à patienter... ou télécharger la version béta!


 
C'est donc encore pire que ça! Seul les détenteurs de la version UK (apple store) ne profitent pas des possibilités develloppées !! 

Je suis surpris que cette histoire de mise à jour foir....euse ne se révèle que maintenant... 

Je me console en me disant que j'utilise le mac à 99% avec mac os X...


----------



## z42 (2 Mars 2007)

la derniere version de parallele a effectivement des soucis avec le S/N

je l ai installe aujourd hui, c ' est plus convivial ,

on se demande si on a un mac a l interieur de windows ou l inverse 

sur les quelques essaies que j ai fait, c' est plus  stable avec vista, par contre ca bouffe de la memoire, j ai que 1o24 et c' est trop juste ... a moins que de ne faire que de l internet.


----------



## Tiberius (2 Mars 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> Euh... c'est la version 2.5 finale qui vient de sortir...



Bon, d'après un article dans MacWorld UK la mise à jour pour les versions UK (et françaises ?) seront disponibles d'ici quelques jours via le module de mise à jour de Parallels Desktop. Par contre ça n'est pas précisé ce qui se passe si on a déjà installé la version US 



> "UK users who have purchased a retail boxed version of Parallels (ifrom Amazon or the Apple store) do not have to download the update from the Parallels website. They should set Parallels to automatically check for updates (or go to Help>Check for Updates) and the update will be pushed down that way, free of charge.


----------



## scoodyflo (2 Mars 2007)

cette histoire de SN commence a devenir pénible ...


----------



## Tiberius (2 Mars 2007)

Bon, j'ai réinstallé la version UK (AppleStore), je l'ai lancée (mais pas la machine virtuelle of course !), j'ai demandé la mise à jour qui s'est téléchargée, j'ai fait la mise à jour, entré mon numéro de série UK (qui est valide avec cette version) et lancé la machine virtuelle sans soucis... Ouf !


----------



## pim (2 Mars 2007)

Merci à Tiberius pour son essai, je sais maintenant quoi faire de ma version UK achetée sur l'AppleStore 



z42 a dit:


> lpar contre ca bouffe de la memoire



Parallels est effectivement un gouffre à mémoire. Chez moi, après un redémarrage, Mac OS X occupe moins de 400 Mo de RAM, et 3 % des processeurs. Le simple lancement de Vista sous Parallels suffit à remplir totalement mes 2 Go de RAM et à envoyer les processeurs dans les 30 % au minimum, en permanence !


----------



## DarKOrange (2 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> Merci &#224; Tiberius pour son essai, je sais maintenant quoi faire de ma version UK achet&#233;e sur l'AppleStore
> 
> 
> 
> Parallels est effectivement un gouffre &#224; m&#233;moire. Chez moi, apr&#232;s un red&#233;marrage, Mac OS X occupe moins de 400 Mo de RAM, et 3 &#37; des processeurs. Le simple lancement de Vista sous Parallels suffit &#224; remplir totalement mes 2 Go de RAM et &#224; envoyer les processeurs dans les 30 % au minimum, en permanence !



Ce serait pas plut&#244;t Vista qui boufferait de la m&#233;moire par hasard ?


----------



## Tiberius (2 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> Merci à Tiberius pour son essai, je sais maintenant quoi faire de ma version UK achetée sur l'AppleStore
> 
> 
> 
> Parallels est effectivement un gouffre à mémoire. Chez moi, après un redémarrage, Mac OS X occupe moins de 400 Mo de RAM, et 3 % des processeurs. Le simple lancement de Vista sous Parallels suffit à remplir totalement mes 2 Go de RAM et à envoyer les processeurs dans les 30 % au minimum, en permanence !



C'est en partie pour ça que je reste sous XP, ça reste moins gourmand et largement suffisant pour l'usage que j'en ai (et pis Vista c'est bien trop cher !)


----------



## vledent (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de faire un check des mises à jour de Parallels et de faire un upgrade. 
Le redémarrage ensuite de parallels a fait planter mon MacBookPro. 
Une fois mon mac redémarré, j'ai tenté de relancer parallels qui a démarré cette fois, mais  la virtual machine est ... vide. Elle n'accède plus à mon installation de windows  (et les logiciels annexes que j'y avais installé. :rateau:

Par contre, il ne semble pas que j'ai récupéré d'espace disc, ce qui voudrait peut-être dire que je pourrais espérer récupérer l'installation. 

Quelqu'un aurait-il une idée d'investigations ou des solutions à proposer? :rose:

D'avance un grand merci .


----------



## pim (2 Mars 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> C'est en partie pour ça que je reste sous XP, ça reste moins gourmand et largement suffisant pour l'usage que j'en ai (et pis Vista c'est bien trop cher !)



En fait j'ai eut le choix entre XP pour 90  et Vista pour 109 . Toutes deux des versions OEM faciles à obtenir ! J'ai fait le choix de Vista car les tons vert-bleu-rouge flashis de XP m'insupportent, que je trouvais ça bien fort de café de payer pour un système d'exploitation périmé depuis 5 ans, et que j'aime la nouveauté   Et maintenant j'ai un vrai avis sur Vista, en plus  

Mais en fait j'aurais mieux fait de m'abstenir, car le seul logiciel dont j'ai besoin sous Windows... ne tourne pas sous Vista ! :rateau: :rateau: :rateau:  Et oui, Rosetta c'est QUE sur Mac !

Mais, encore une fois, ce mini switch inverse me permet de me rendre compte avec éloquence de la supériorité de Mac OS X, que l'on finit par oublier - la force de l'habitude !


----------



## vledent (2 Mars 2007)

allez-y! répondez-moi répoooonnnndez-moi!!

Je suis la première à qui cela arrive ou c'est tellement banal comme problème que personne ne me répond?!

Un tout petit chtit mot... Ce serait top!


----------



## Toumak (2 Mars 2007)

Tout d'abord Bievenue sur MacG&#233; 
et puis, molo, faut pas s'exciter comme &#231;a
Si on te r&#233;pond pas, c'est que personne n'a encore lu ton message ou n'y a de r&#233;ponse.
On est pas scotch&#233; &#224; notre &#233;cran 24/24  

Pour ton probl&#232;me maintenant, une fois que tu as ouvert parallels,
ne lance pas la machine virtuelle.
Menu edit > virtual machine
L&#224; click sur hard disk 1, et &#224; droite regarde le chemin de ta machine virtuelle.
Ensuite va v&#233;rifier dans le finder que ta machine virtuelle se trouve bien &#224; cet endroit
1) Si elle n'y est pas, retrouves-l&#224; et replace l&#224;.
ensuite relances parallels pour r&#233;essayer

2) Si elle y est, hum ... c'est qu'il y a un probl&#232;me avec la mv ou avec parallels.
Avant de stresser, d&#233;sinstalle parallels et r&#233;installe-le (la derni&#232;re version).
- Si cette derni&#232;re version ne marche pas, d&#233;sinstalle-le et r&#233;installe ton ancienne version
 Si tu arrive &#224; l'ouvrir, soit tu restes avec cette version, soit tu sauves tes donn&#233;es et tu recr&#233;es une nouvelle machine virtuelle avec la nouvelle version
- Si tu n'arrives pas &#224; l'ouvrir, ben c'est cracra boudin, et j'ai aucune id&#233;e


----------



## vledent (2 Mars 2007)

Bonjour Toumak

Je suis effectivement un brin :love:impatiente. Note, avec l'ageça s'arrange... un tout petit peu. Sorry.

En fait, je menu edit virtual machine est grisé. Parallels me propose d'installer un nouvel OS. Si je vais un "cancel" tout se ferme. Je vais voir si je peux désinstaller et réinstaller la version que j'ai téléchargé et sinon, je réinstallerai l'ancienne. Comme tu me le suggère.

Merci pour ta réponse en tout cas.


----------



## Toumak (2 Mars 2007)

vledent a dit:


> Bonjour Toumak
> 
> Je suis effectivement un brin :love:impatiente. Note, avec l'ageça s'arrange... un tout petit peu. Sorry.
> 
> ...



fais attention car en désinstallant, il va peut-être supprimer ta machine virtuelle
ce qu'il ne faut pas, evidemment, je te conseille de la trouver et de la planquer en attendant d'avoir réinstallé


----------



## gyomg (3 Mars 2007)

Quelqu'un sait-il si j'ai droit à une mise à jour plus récente que ce qui m'est proposé par l'application.

j'ai acheté une version anglaise build 1848 en juillet 2006 et l'ai mis à jour ces jours-ci par le menu : Help / Check for updates. J'obtiens un build 1970 du 16 novembre 2006 maximum ?

si je télécharge et installe la dernière version anglaise, est-ce que ma clé va fonctionner ?

je n'ai pas trouvé l'info.
merci.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Mars 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG 

Il y a un sujet épinglé en haut de ce forum consacré à Parallels. Merci d'y poster tes questions sur ce sujet. On déplace.


----------



## vledent (3 Mars 2007)

Hello Toumak
 J'ai finalement récupéré toute ma config. Ca n'a pas été d'un coup mais tout est OK maintenant. Tes explications m'ont bien aidé!

Many thanks!!


----------



## Toumak (3 Mars 2007)

vledent a dit:


> Hello Toumak
> J'ai finalement r&#233;cup&#233;r&#233; toute ma config. Ca n'a pas &#233;t&#233; d'un coup mais tout est OK maintenant. Tes explications m'ont bien aid&#233;!
> 
> Many thanks!!



tant mieux 
c'est toujours tr&#232;s emb&#234;tant de perdre des donn&#233;es pour ensuite devoir tout r&#233;installer


----------



## pim (3 Mars 2007)

Moi je te conseillerais de patienter juste un petit peu. En effet je vais moi-m&#234;me refaire une installation de Parallels dans le week-end &#224; partir d'une antique version UK, et donc je pourrais r&#233;pondre &#224; ton interrogation dans quelques heures 

Ou alors, de suivre ce message de Tiberius, qui est 7 messages plus haut, chez qui &#231;a &#224; l'air de marcher


----------



## steppinwarrior (5 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
tout est dit dans l'intitulé
j'ai branché mon DD Minimax formaté en NTFS en usb sur mon macbook
lorsque je suis sur OSX il est reconnu
par contre quand je passe sur Xp il n'est plus la
lorsque je vais sur gestion des DD il n'apparait pas non plus
je l'ai branché en firewire et il n'est pas reconnu
j'ai tenté de brancher un clé usb et rien n'y fait egalement
quelqu'un a t il une idee ?
merci


----------



## supermoquette (5 Mars 2007)

La derni&#232;re version 2.5 ?


----------



## steppinwarrior (5 Mars 2007)

oui j'ai installé la version d'evaluation que l'on peut trouver sur le site
c'est la version : 3186
pourtant elle supporte l'USB
...
des idees ???
merci


----------



## Tarul (5 Mars 2007)

steppinwarrior a dit:


> oui j'ai installé la version d'evaluation que l'on peut trouver sur le site
> c'est la version : 3186
> pourtant elle supporte l'USB
> ...
> ...



Si il est monté dans os X, il faut que tu cliques sur l'icone de l'usb puis sélectionner ton usb mass storage.


----------



## narutofox (5 Mars 2007)

Malhereusement j'ai un mp3 sony NW-A1000 malgrés que je n'est pas encore de mac je compte m'en acheter un dans les jours a venir je voulais savoir ce qu'était parallels et surtout si je pouvais utiliser des périphériques et des logiciels qui en machent que sur windows à partir de la fenêtre Xp ouverte dans mac Os X merci sa m'ennuyerai de m'acheter en plus un nouveau mp3!!


----------



## Dramis (5 Mars 2007)

Essaye de brancher le disque sur le mac, ensuite tu le mets dans la poubelle (celle du mac bien sur) et après tu l'ajoutes dans parallel (menu device, usb je crois)

J'ai réussi a faire marcher des clé usb, un disque dur ça devrait aussi marcher.


----------



## steppinwarrior (6 Mars 2007)

ok
ca y'est j'ai compris
il suffit simplement d'aller dans le menu "device"
et de cliquer sur USB
puis selectionner USB MASS STORAGE
et hop
Parallels fait le reste et Windows reconnait comme par magie ton peripherique
merci


----------



## scoodyflo (6 Mars 2007)

ça y est ma version FR Build  1984 (12 decmebre 2006) m'annonce une nouvelle version ! 

Je fonce directement


----------



## gyomg (6 Mars 2007)

Après avoir acheté Paralleles, pendant combien de temps a-t-on le droit aux mise à jour ?

(je me suis permis de réitérer ma question)


----------



## scoodyflo (6 Mars 2007)

Comme un bon nombre de CGV pour les licenses ... Cela couvre au moins la version actuelle, c'est a dire la V 2 ou prochaine V 3. 
Pour le moment, il n'y pas de soucis a ce faire.  

Bon je pars tester :  VMware-Fusion


----------



## narutofox (6 Mars 2007)

ok merci bien pour tout ces conseils!!


----------



## ba2 (6 Mars 2007)

hello,
toujours pas de support isight ni graveur?


----------



## Toumak (6 Mars 2007)

ba2 a dit:


> hello,
> toujours pas de support isight ni graveur?



l'isight marche parfaitement, pour le graveur, aucune idée, je n'ai jamais essayé


----------



## sylzanne (6 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous!

J'ai reçu une proposition de téléchargement de mise à jour de mon logiciel Parallels (Build 1984). Je l'ai téléchargée mais je ne sais pas comment il faut faire pour l'installer et je ne la trouve pas dans la liste de téléchargements de mon macbook.

Je n'y connait rien, si quelqu'un pouvait m'expliquer comment faire et si la mise à jour peut se faire sans désinstaller le windows et les programmes que j'ai installés dans ma machine virtuelle ce serait sympa.

Merci d'avance à tous les pros et les moins pros qui pourraient m'apporter une réponse.

Salut

Sylvain


----------



## vleroy (6 Mars 2007)

salut,
1/ regarde dans le dossier téléchargement. Tu dois avoir un pkg qui traîne. Un programme ne s'installe pas tout seul.
2/ il va te demander de remplacer le fichier principal par le nouveau. Un simple glisser déposer.

Bien sûr tu fermes parallel pendant ce temps là.
Si autre prob, n'hésite pas


----------



## vleroy (6 Mars 2007)

ci-joint le chemin


----------



## sylzanne (6 Mars 2007)

Merci beaucoup,

Donc pas de risque pour tout ce que j'ai installé sur ma machine virtuelle pendant l'instatllation du programme?

A plus


----------



## vleroy (6 Mars 2007)

non non la migration ne change rien
c'est super transparent


----------



## Vicbus (6 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> l'isight marche parfaitement, pour le graveur, aucune idée, je n'ai jamais essayé



Comment oses-tu dire que l'iSidht fonctionne parfaitement?

> "l'iSight est *censée* marcher!" 

et le graveur, moi j'arrive à graver des CD depuis Windows... mais Windows, c'est nul pour la gravure!


----------



## Toumak (6 Mars 2007)

Vicbus a dit:


> Comment oses-tu dire que l'iSidht fonctionne parfaitement?
> 
> > "l'iSight est *censée* marcher!"
> 
> et le graveur, moi j'arrive à graver des CD depuis Windows... mais Windows, c'est nul pour la gravure!



j'ose le dire car chez moi ... elle fonctionne parfaitement


----------



## vleroy (6 Mars 2007)

bonus
http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showthread.php?t=167960


----------



## ba2 (6 Mars 2007)

moi elle est pas detectée


----------



## Vicbus (6 Mars 2007)

Ah, au moins, je ne serais pas le seul au monde pour qui ça ne fonctionne pas!!


----------



## fifitoulon (6 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Jai acheté et installé parrallels sur lapple store Suite à cela jai téléchargé des versions béta plus récentes et par la suite jai commis différentes manuvres qui ont planté xp. Du coup, je suis passé sous boot camp et tout fonctionne à merveille

Ayant lu les différents post de ce fil, suite à la dernière version officielle, jai voulu à nouveau réinstaller parrallel avec ma licence pour bénéficier des dernières mises à jour  

Après plusieurs essais de désinstallation et de suppression (avec le programme fourni par ma version et la dernière téléchargée sur site) Ma version refuse de se réinstaller à nouveau me disant quil y en a une plus récente ! Jai fait le tour des préférences et autres dossiers de bibliothèques pour supprimer tous les fichiers qui semblaient avoir un rapport avec parrallel Rien ny fait  à chaque fois jai un message qui me dit que jai une version plus récente sur ma machine et le logiciel dinstall refuse de se lancer !

Quelquun aurait-il une idée doù pourrait se cacher le vilain petit fichier qui empêche une réinstallation propre ? Merci

@+


----------



## Pharmacos (7 Mars 2007)

Hello !

Ce qu'il faut faire c'est lancer la procédure de désinstallation de la version que tu avais et une fois que c'est désinstallé, tu peux installer le nouvelle


----------



## fifitoulon (7 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Merci, mais c'est la première chose que j'ai faite ! Mais le desinstalleur oublie quelques fichiers cachés que j'ai enfin pu localiser... Au départ j'avais cherché tous ceux dont le nom contenait "Parrallel". Après les avoirs supprimés l'installateur refusait toujours de fonctionner. J'ai eu l'idée lumineuse (!?) de localiser ceux dont le nom contenait "Desktop" et là 2 petits fichiers cachés dans la bibliothèque et les préférences sont apparus. Les ayants supprimés tout c'est alors correctement déroulé...

En ce moment, il télécharge la mise à jour

@+


----------



## sylzanne (7 Mars 2007)

Salut

J' ai essay&#233; d'installer la M&#224;J (build 3184) 2.5.3186 mais Parallels Desktop me demande un num&#233;ro. J'ai tent&#233; le num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie et &#231;a n'a pas march&#233;.
Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ou une r&#233;ponse.

Merci


----------



## Tiberius (7 Mars 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> Salut
> 
> J' ai essayé d'installer la MàJ (build 3184) 2.5.3186 mais Parallels Desktop me demande un numéro. J'ai tenté le numéro de série et ça n'a pas marché.
> Quelqu'un aurait-il une solution ou une réponse.
> ...



Mise à jour US ou UK ?


----------



## fifitoulon (7 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,


J'ai un trés gros soucis car Mac os X a disparu !  

Suite à l'installation de Parallel et sa reconnaissance de ma partition boot-camp... Au redémarrage, j'ai un message qui me dit que mon ordi doit être redémarré en maintenant la touche de démarrage enfoncée pendant plusieurs secondes où d'appuyer sur le bouton de réinitialisation!? (j'ai tenté de maintenir crtl+pomme enfoncé rien n'y fait à moins qu'il y est un autre bouton ?)... 
Après plusieurs boots, rien ne se passait. 

Du coup, j'ai décidé de démarrrer à partir du CD d'installation et là horreur mon disque dur où est situé mac os x n'apparaît plus dans l'utilitaire de disque ! Dans l'option disque de démarrage, seul apparaît la partition boot-camp d'xp (installée sur un autre disque). J'ai tenté de redémarrer avec la touche alt enfoncé pour choisir le disque de démarrage. S'il me propose le mac hd sur lequel est situé os x, le démarrage est impossible, un nouveau message d'erreur apparait !

Du coup, seul, xp fonctionne maintenant sur mon mac, c'est un comble ! (j'ai pris la précaution de faire une sauvegarde os x sur un autre disque...mais le soucis et d'au moins voir apparaitre ce fameux disque disparu)... J'ai aussi ouvert la machine déconnecté le disque et reconnecté...rien n'y fait !


Auriez vous une petite idée, au moins pour voir réapparaitre le disque disparu ?

Merci
@+


P.S : je ne vais tout de même pas travailler sous xp ? Je vous écris d'ailleurs,pour la première fois, à partir d'internet explorer. Billou serait-il caché dérrière tout cela ?


----------



## sylzanne (7 Mars 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> Mise à jour US ou UK ?



Salut et merci de ta réponse mais comment faire pour le savoir ?

(Heu désolé pour le message bizarre du dessus je ne me sers pas encore très bien du forum )


----------



## Tiberius (7 Mars 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> Salut et merci de ta réponse mais comment faire pour le savoir ?
> 
> (Heu désolé pour le message bizarre du dessus je ne me sers pas encore très bien du forum )



Facile, si tu l'as téléchargé sur le site de //, c'est la version US. Et si tu as acheté // sur l'Apple Store, tu dois mettre à jour avec la version UK pour que ton numéro de série fonctionne...


----------



## sylzanne (7 Mars 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> Facile, si tu l'as téléchargé sur le site de //, c'est la version US. Et si tu as acheté // sur l'Apple Store, tu dois mettre à jour avec la version UK pour que ton numéro de série fonctionne...



Pas si facile, j'ai acheté // à la FNAC et j'ai reçu une mise à jour, sans rien demander, intitulée : "Parallels Desktop for Mac Official Update (build 3184) 2.5.3186".

Quant à ma version de // : Parallels-Desktop-1984-Mac-fr-BS-dmg

Merci


----------



## Tiberius (7 Mars 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> Pas si facile, j'ai acheté // à la FNAC et j'ai reçu une mise à jour, sans rien demander, intitulée : "Parallels Desktop for Mac Official Update (build 3184) 2.5.3186".
> 
> Quant à ma version de // : Parallels-Desktop-1984-Mac-fr-BS-dmg
> 
> Merci



D'après ce qui a été dis sur MacG la VF ne sera dispo qu'à la fin du mois... Tu as reçu la mise à jour par l'interface de // ?
Pour ma part la mise à jour s'appelle Parallels-Desktop-3186-Mac-uk-AQ.dmg


----------



## nnabet (7 Mars 2007)

bonjour, 

je vien d'installer parallel et le desktop est plus grand que mon écran.... 
y a t il un moyen de redimensionner le desktop de parallel à la main? 

merci 

n


----------



## Tiberius (7 Mars 2007)

nnabet a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je vien d'installer parallel et le desktop est plus grand que mon écran....
> y a t il un moyen de redimensionner le desktop de parallel à la main?
> ...



Si tu as installé les // tools normalement le redimensionnement est automatique...


----------



## sylzanne (7 Mars 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> D'après ce qui a été dis sur MacG la VF ne sera dispo qu'à la fin du mois... Tu as reçu la mise à jour par l'interface de // ?
> Pour ma part la mise à jour s'appelle Parallels-Desktop-3186-Mac-uk-AQ.dmg



OK. Est-ce que tu sais si cette MàJ française arrivera directement ou s'il faudra que je la cherche quelquepart et où ?


----------



## Tiberius (7 Mars 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> OK. Est-ce que tu sais si cette MàJ française arrivera directement ou s'il faudra que je la cherche quelquepart et où ?



D'après ce que j'ai compris c'est dans le module de mise à jour de // que tu pourra télécharger la nouvelle version (en tout cas c'est comme ça que j'ai eu ma mise à jour UK)


----------



## sylzanne (7 Mars 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> D'après ce que j'ai compris c'est dans le module de mise à jour de // que tu pourra télécharger la nouvelle version (en tout cas c'est comme ça que j'ai eu ma mise à jour UK)



Je te remercie pour toutes ces informations précieuses et je vais tâcher de m'armer de patience jusqu'à la sortie de cette MàJ VF.

A bientôt


----------



## fifitoulon (7 Mars 2007)

Je vous racontais plus haut une sérieuse mésaventure liée à Parrallel que j'ai enfin résolu ! 

Les grosses gouttes de transpiration commençaient à me couler sur le front...Je me voyais déjà tout réinstaller quand à l'occasion d'une dernière tentative ultime, je me suis rendu compte que l'option disque de démarrage d'xp permettait de démarrer en mode disque cible (cest-à-dire la possibilité de faire monter le disque sur un autre ordinateur comme un périphérique externe). Je l'ai alors connecté à mon PB G4 et là miracle le disque est monté sur le bureau ! Un petit tours de côté de l'utilitaire de disque qui m'a dit en passant qu'il y avait des réparations mineures à faire siffle: ) qu'il a faites. Et là je peux enfin vous écrire à partir d'OS X ! Du coup je n'ose plus faire fonctionner parrallel ! 

@+


----------



## fifitoulon (7 Mars 2007)

Bien que ce thème soit abordé dans plusieurs posts, je me permets de relancer un nouveau sujet pour faire le point de la situation, à ce jour, au vu des dernières versions officielles distribuées par avanquest. (US, UK,FRpas les versions béta). Perso, jai une UK achetée sur lApple store et la  langue de Shakespeare nest pas mon fort !

Ayant eut quelques soucis en suivant ça et là les conseils (jai limpression que pas mal de choses ont changé entre la publication des bétas et des procédures associées et celles dont on dispose maintenant ?) 

Jaimerai disposer dune sorte de didactel en Français pour paramétrer parrallel correctement pour faire tourner xp à partir dune partition boot camp pré installée. 
Une âme charitable pourrait-elle se lancer dans quelques explications sur les démarches à suivre ? Merci

@+


----------



## Toumak (7 Mars 2007)

new build of parallels !!! nomm&#233;e 3188
par ici 


 d&#233;cid&#233;ment, on commence &#224; peine &#224; parler de la derni&#232;re build qu'une nouvelle la remplace aussi t&#244;t


----------



## sylzanne (7 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> new build of parallels !!! nommée 3188
> par ici
> 
> 
> décidément, on commence à peine à parler de la dernière build qu'une nouvelle la remplace aussi tôt



Salut toumak,

Ce n'est toujours pas la version française de parallels?

Merci


----------



## Toumak (7 Mars 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> Salut toumak,
> 
> Ce n'est toujours pas la version française de parallels?
> 
> Merci



hélas non 

mais je comprends pas pourquoi yen a plein qui se plaignent, c'est pas très grave que ce soft soit en anglais, vu que le minimu requis pour comprendre le soft est plus que basique


----------



## sylzanne (7 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> hélas non
> 
> mais je comprends pas pourquoi yen a plein qui se plaignent, c'est pas très grave que ce soft soit en anglais, vu que le minimu requis pour comprendre le soft est plus que basique



C'est uniquement parce que j'ai acheté parallels à la Fnac et que je n'arrive pas à installer les MàJ puisque je vois mon numéro de série refusé à chaque fois.
C'est Tiberius qui m'a dit qu'il faudrait que j'attende la version française pour que mon numéro de série passe.
Aurais-tu une autre solution?


----------



## Toumak (7 Mars 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> C'est uniquement parce que j'ai acheté parallels à la Fnac et que je n'arrive pas à installer les MàJ puisque je vois mon numéro de série refusé à chaque fois.
> C'est Tiberius qui m'a dit qu'il faudrait que j'attende la version française pour que mon numéro de série passe.
> Aurais-tu une autre solution?



hélas non 
c'est bien un des rares points faibles de ce soft, c'est qu'il ne soit pas multilingue
alors que la plupart des softs OS X le sont :rateau:


----------



## sylzanne (7 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> hélas non
> c'est bien un des rares points faibles de ce soft, c'est qu'il ne soit pas multilingue
> alors que la plupart des softs OS X le sont :rateau:



Mais il pourrait au moins proposer des MàJ "en Anglais dans le texte" qui marchent avec les numéros de série français!! Je l'ai payé moi comme un bon c.. que je suis!


----------



## Toumak (7 Mars 2007)

voici comment faire :
- tu lances parallels
- tu cr&#233;es une nouvelle machine virtuelle
- l'assistant apparait et tu choisis custom
- os type : windows et os version : xp
- tu choisis la ram que tu veux lui attribuer
- tu choisis use bootcamp
- tu choisis pour le r&#233;seau
- tu donnes un nom &#224; ta machine virtuelle
- tu d&#233;marres
voil&#224;, c'est vraiment pas sorcier


----------



## zeldar (7 Mars 2007)

Personnellement j ai egalement dut passer par cette manip :

http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4171721&postcount=7 

puis ca a marche nickel.


----------



## Toumak (7 Mars 2007)

zeldar a dit:


> Personnellement j ai egalement dut passer par cette manip :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/vbulletin/showpost.php?p=4171721&postcount=7
> 
> puis ca a marche nickel.



oui ça c'est dans le cas où on a plusieurs partitions


----------



## zeldar (8 Mars 2007)

Heu je n ai que la partition OS X et Bootcamp, j ai quand meme dut passer par la 
Enfin bref je precisais simplement car le probleme semble etre assez courante


----------



## Toumak (8 Mars 2007)

étange :hein:


----------



## sylzanne (8 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je reviens à la charge pour cette histoire de MàJ. Lorsque je recherche des MàJ par l'intermédiaire de l'interface Parallels il me trouve la 3186 mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer.
Comment puis-je savoir si les MàJ qu'il me trouve sont celles qui correspondent à mon logiciel version française?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Toumak (8 Mars 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je reviens à la charge pour cette histoire de MàJ. Lorsque je recherche des MàJ par l'intermédiaire de l'interface Parallels il me trouve la 3186 mais je n'arrive pas à l'installer.
> Comment puis-je savoir si les MàJ qu'il me trouve sont celles qui correspondent à mon logiciel version française?
> ...



pas tout compris :hein: :rateau: 
tu veux dire si la version proposée sera compatible avec ta clé ?


----------



## sylzanne (8 Mars 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> pas tout compris :hein: :rateau:
> tu veux dire si la version proposée sera compatible avec ta clé ?



Salut ToumaK,

Oui c'est ça.


----------



## Toumak (8 Mars 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> Salut ToumaK,
> 
> Oui c'est ça.



et bien il paraitrait que ce ne soit pas le cas
je sais que la version française commercialisée est assez ancienne
et beaucoup de monde à des problème car leur clé ne marche pas sur les dernières builds
je trouve ça scandaleux pour un produit qui n'a pas un an


----------



## marc46 (8 Mars 2007)

Je viens de leur mailer pour ce probl&#232;me. Ma cl&#233; de licence "officielle", ch&#232;rement acquise sur l'Apple Store ne marche pas sur les Build r&#233;cents. Ils m'annoncent fi&#232;rement une r&#233;ponse sous 3 jours, et je suis bloqu&#233; en attendant !
Comment supprimer les fichiers de trace d'install pour r&#233;installer le dernier build ?

Merci


----------



## mabovitch (8 Mars 2007)

Depuis que j'ai mis à jour la derniere version de parallel, ben, je ne piqeux plus creer de machine virtuelles. Arrivé a la derniere etape me demandant d inserer le cd de XP ou Vista pour creer une nouvelle machine virtuelle, j'ai beau cliquer comme un fou sur le joli bouton bleu "finish", rien ne se passe, ca en reste la. Si ca vous est deja arrivé ....
Merci d'avance


----------



## Toumak (8 Mars 2007)

et en appuyant sur enter :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (8 Mars 2007)

marc46 a dit:


> Je viens de leur mailer pour ce problème. Ma clé de licence "officielle", chèrement acquise sur l'Apple Store ne marche pas sur les Build récents. Ils m'annoncent fièrement une réponse sous 3 jours, et je suis bloqué en attendant !
> Comment supprimer les fichiers de trace d'install pour réinstaller le dernier build ?
> 
> Merci



en utilisant le désinstalleur fourni :rateau:


----------



## pim (8 Mars 2007)

Normalement sous l'image disque d'installation tu as aussi un d&#233;sinstalleur. Comme dit quelques messages plus haut, il faut apr&#232;s d&#233;sinstallation faire une recherche sur les mots "Parallels" puis "Desktop" pour trouver tous les fichiers &#224; effacer, car ils ne sont pas tous effac&#233;s par le d&#233;sinstalleur. Attention, prudence lors de ces manipulations !

Une fois cela fait, tu pourras r&#233;installer la derni&#232;re build normalement.



_Edit_ : bien grill&#233; par Toumak :rateau:


----------



## Toumak (8 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> _Edit_ : bien grillé par Toumak :rateau:



pile poil juste comme il faut


----------



## fifitoulon (8 Mars 2007)

Merci beaucoup pour votre aide et cela fonctionne.  
Il ne me manque plus qu'à téléphoner à microsoft pour réactiver l'enregistrement de la licence qui c'est étrangement désactivée au passage  

C'est tout simplement géant d'enfin pouvoir accéder sur Mac à la gestion de GPS et sutrout d'applications de cartographies et j'en passe et des meilleures ! 

A12C4


----------



## Toumak (8 Mars 2007)

si on lit cette récenté actu de MacGé
on peut voir qu'une nouvelle VF de parallels vient de sortir
avis aux amateurs


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Mars 2007)

Pour info, ayant installé hier soir la dernière béta de parallels, et installé dans ma boite XP le Nokia PC Suite (n'existe pas sous os x) pour pouvoir faire les mises à jour (et autre) de mon N70, il ne détectait pas le portable : (XP fermé et aide de parallels lue), j'ai coché la 2ème case du menu de config de la machine virtuelle dans parallels (de mémoire "auto detect USB" ? n'était pas cochée par défaut) et hop, le N70 est apparu sous XP.


----------



## TiTNiCo (9 Mars 2007)

Je pense que mon prolbème est similaire au tiens et j'aimerais avoir vos lumières...
J'ai installé Windows XP grace à BootCamp sur mon iMac Intel et j'ai acheté Parallels. Par contre c'est celui qui ne gère pas BootCamp j'ai donc téléchargé la version béta et j'ai tenté de créer la machine virtuelle.
Quand vous dites que ca ne marche pas et qu'il faut changer une ligne ca faisait quoi avant? Parce que moi e fait j'ai le clavier et souris logitech blanc 530 pour Mac et quand je lance le béta de Parallels, la souris Mac bouge mais pas celle de la machine virtuelle? C'est à cause de la ligne que je n'ai pas changé?
Et aussi un petit problème. J'ai achet un Windows XP OEM et donc en passant par Parallels, on me redemande une clé d'activation Windows... Comment faire pour en avoir une autre?
Merci
J'espère que mon problème va pourvoir être règlé rapidement


----------



## Toumak (9 Mars 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Je pense que mon prolbème est similaire au tiens et j'aimerais avoir vos lumières...
> J'ai installé Windows XP grace à BootCamp sur mon iMac Intel et j'ai acheté Parallels. Par contre c'est celui qui ne gère pas BootCamp j'ai donc téléchargé la version béta et j'ai tenté de créer la machine virtuelle.
> Quand vous dites que ca ne marche pas et qu'il faut changer une ligne ca faisait quoi avant? Parce que moi e fait j'ai le clavier et souris logitech blanc 530 pour Mac et quand je lance le béta de Parallels, la souris Mac bouge mais pas celle de la machine virtuelle? C'est à cause de la ligne que je n'ai pas changé?
> Et aussi un petit problème. J'ai achet un Windows XP OEM et donc en passant par Parallels, on me redemande une clé d'activation Windows... Comment faire pour en avoir une autre?
> ...



non ça n'a rien à voir
la ligne à modifier est à faire si parallels ne trouve pas la partition de bootcamp
dans ton cas, essaie de réinstaller les parallels tools manuellement (via le menu actions)
et utilise le clavier pour accepter l'installation dans le machine virtuelle
j'ai déjà eu ce petit problème et je l'ai résolu comme ça


----------



## TiTNiCo (9 Mars 2007)

Euh chui pas un pro en info c'est quoi le Parallels Tools? Faut faire quoi manuellement exactement parce que je veux pas faire connerie... Tu peux m'expliquer en d&#233;tail?
Pour l'acceptation de la machine virtuelle faut le clavier et souri USB?
T'utilises aussi le clavier logitech 530? PArce que pour cr&#233;er ma machine virtuelle je l'ai utilis&#233; sans prob&#232;me mais c'est la souris de la machine virtuelle qui ne bougeait pas...

Aussi, comme j'ai un OEM j'ai appel&#233; Windows pour qui'l me redonnent une couvelle cl&#233; d'activation mais ca va pas annuler la premi&#232;re?
En fait je viens de tester et la souris et le clavier machent...

Il ne me faut plus qu'une nouvelle cl&#233; d'activation Windows 
J'aimerais que vous me confirmiez que la premi&#232;re ne va pas &#234;tre supprim&#233;


----------



## Tarul (10 Mars 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Euh chui pas un pro en info c'est quoi le Parallels Tools? Faut faire quoi manuellement exactement parce que je veux pas faire connerie... Tu peux m'expliquer en détail?
> Pour l'acceptation de la machine virtuelle faut le clavier et souri USB?
> T'utilises aussi le clavier logitech 530? PArce que pour créer ma machine virtuelle je l'ai utilisé sans probème mais c'est la souris de la machine virtuelle qui ne bougeait pas...
> 
> ...


le parallels tools peut être assimilés a un driver dans le sens où c'est lui qui permet de gérer le glisser déposer et cohérence entre autres. tu peux l'installer par le menu vm->install parallels tools je me souviens bien(au prie un petit tour dans l'aide. )


----------



## XSdoudou (10 Mars 2007)

salut.
je fais remonter ce post, car je n'arrive pas à utiliser le graveur de mon imac avec paralleles. et il enfin supporté ? 
es-ce qu'en installent le cd de bootcamp ( driver ), mon graveur sera t'il reconnu sous paralleles?
merçi d'avance


----------



## f1gtx (10 Mars 2007)

Bonjour ,

Oui sur mon IMAC CORE 2 INTEL avec Parallels version 3186 mon graveur interne et même mon graveur externe Firewire Pionner sont reconnu et je peux graver des CD et des DVD avec NERO 7 .  Je viens de l'essayer à l'instant car il faut dire que pour la gravure des CD et DVD , j'utilise habituellement TOAST 7 sous MAC .  En espérant que vous trouverez la solution , mais enfin moi je n'ai rien fait de spécial .


----------



## tybalt02 (12 Mars 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous, 

Je me suis mis &#224; windaube afin de pouvoir profiter des logiciels de poker sur internet, ces derniers &#233;tant plus complets que les interfaces java destin&#233;es &#224; nos ordis ... 

Tr&#232;s content du produit et de la connexion avec airport, je ne parviens pas &#224; me connecter &#224; ce genre d'application, comme &#224; msn (alors que la connexion fonctionne avec firefox) lorsque je suis connect&#233; sur l'adsl via un modem ethernet.

Quelqu'un a t il une id&#233;e de la l'origine de ce probl&#232;me ?

Merci d'avance pour vos r&#233;ponses !

Pour les questions sur parallels direction le sujet d&#233;di&#233;.


----------



## Tarul (12 Mars 2007)

tybalt02 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je me suis mis à windaube afin de pouvoir profiter des logiciels de poker sur internet, ces derniers étant plus complets que les interfaces java destinées à nos ordis ...
> 
> ...



si internet windows fonctionne, ce n'est pas un problème de parallels. Mais c'est sans doute un parefeu qui bloque. tu as un lien à donner pour que nous puissions regarder?


----------



## spy20 (12 Mars 2007)

Slt,

voil&#224; j'ai un soucis, qui me go***.

J'ai install&#233; bootcamp sur mon macbook pro 17".
Je grave le cd pour les drivers n&#233;cessaires &#224; Windows, mais &#224; la prochaine &#233;tape, celle du partitionnement, je suis bloqu&#233;.

Il affiche son avancement puis &#224; la fin, il me sort une erreur, comme quoi il y a un pb sur le disque, et de lancer l'utiltaire de disque. Ce que j'ai fais plusieurs fois.
Donc, je lance une v&#233;rification du disque gr&#226;ce &#224; l'utilitaire, et celui-ci me renvoi cel&#224; :
L&#8217;en-t&#234;te de volume n&#233;cessite des r&#233;parations mineures.
Le volume Macintosh HD n&#233;cessite des r&#233;parations.
Erreur : La t&#226;che sous-jacente a signal&#233; un &#233;chec &#224; la fermeture
1 volume HFS v&#233;rifi&#233;
	Le volume n&#233;cessite des r&#233;parations

Ok, mais le bouton r&#233;parer n'est pas activ&#233;.
Je vois pas trop quoi faire, merci d'avance pour vos solutions.

Bonne soir&#233;e.
@+, Syl.

P.S: il y a une autre chose (secondaire), je suppose que pour formater 32go sur un dd externe en firewire 800 cela ne demande pas beaucoup de temps. Car moi ca m'a pris &#233;norm&#233;ment de temps.

Re voil&#224; o&#249; j'en suis, &#231;a me ****** toujours.
J'ai fais des tests en ligne de commandes en m'aidant de ce lien http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=106214.
Voici les commandes et leur r&#233;sultat :

diskutil repairVolume /
Could not unmount disk for verification
Error (-10000) encountered attempting to verify/repair disk0s2 Macintosh HD

fsck_hfs -l /dev/disk0s2
** /dev/rdisk0s2 (NO WRITE)
** Root file system
** Checking HFS Plus volume.
** Checking Extents Overflow file.
** Checking Catalog file.
** Checking multi-linked files.
** Checking Catalog hierarchy.
** Checking Extended Attributes file.
** Checking volume bitmap.
** Checking volume information.
   Volume Header needs minor repair
(2, 0)
** The volume Macintosh HD needs to be repaired.

diskutil verifyVolume /
Started verify/repair on volume disk0s2 Macintosh HD

y
Checking HFS Plus volume.
Checking Extents Overflow file.
Checking Catalog file.
Checking multi-linked files.
Checking Catalog hierarchy.
 &#37
Checking Extended Attributes file.
Checking volume bitmap.
Checking volume information.
Volume Header needs minor repair
The volume Macintosh HD needs to be repaired.
Error detected (-9972) while verifying/repairing volume disk0s2 Macintosh HD

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Toumak (12 Mars 2007)

pour réparer le disque il faut démarrer sur un autre volume, comme un os x sur un dd externe ou ton dvd d'installation


----------



## spy20 (12 Mars 2007)

Slt,

ouais c'est justement ce que j'étais en train de penser.

Donc il faudra que j'attend ce week-end, pour faire le test :'(.

Merci pour ta réponse.

@+, Syl.


----------



## tybalt02 (12 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> si internet windows fonctionne, ce n'est pas un problème de parallels. Mais c'est sans doute un parefeu qui bloque. tu as un lien à donner pour que nous puissions regarder?



Merci tarul pour ta réponse.

Je ne l'ai pas précisé dans mon précédent poste, mais j'ai pris la précuation de désactiver antivirus et parefeu pour les tests.

Concernant le lien, parles tu des liens des sites de poker ?


----------



## spy20 (13 Mars 2007)

Slt,

oui donc je pense pouvoir faire le test plus tôt.

Le fait de prendre le dvd d'installation d'un macbook alors que j'ai un macbook pro, ne posera pas de problème.

@+, Syl.


----------



## Tarul (13 Mars 2007)

tybalt02 a dit:


> Merci tarul pour ta réponse.
> 
> Je ne l'ai pas précisé dans mon précédent poste, mais j'ai pris la précuation de désactiver antivirus et parefeu pour les tests.
> 
> Concernant le lien, parles tu des liens des sites de poker ?



Oui par exemple.

Mais le parefeu mac os X est il actif?

Les autres sites fonctionnent sans problèmes?


----------



## spy20 (13 Mars 2007)

Slt,

hum des discussions mélangées les unes dans les autres pas facile.

Moi voilà où j'en suis.
J'ai utilisé le dvd d'iinstallation de mac os x d'un pote, lui il posséde un macbook, et moi un macbook pro.
Je boot dessus, puis j'arrive au test, je le lance avec l'option étendue.
A la fin du test (que j'ai renouvelé), il me marque aucunes erreurs.

Je test à nouveau le partitionnement sous bootcamp, non toujours le même problème.
Je lance l'utilitaire de disque, idem, même problème reconnu.

Je ne vois pas quoi faire (ou tester avec un dvd macbook pro), il est vrai que formater me peraît un peu brutale, zut c'est un mac lol :'(.

Merci d'avance pour vos conseils.
@+, Syl.


----------



## Tarul (14 Mars 2007)

spy20 a dit:


> Slt,
> 
> hum des discussions mélangées les unes dans les autres pas facile.
> 
> ...


Reteste avec ton vrai dvd et pas celui d'un autre type de mac, on ne sais pas comment ces dvd sont liés aux machines.(mais bon pour un problème de partition cela ne devrait pas géner).


----------



## spy20 (14 Mars 2007)

Slt,


oui je suis d'accord, je ferais le test ce week-end.

Crois-tu que je test de faire le partitionnement avec l'utilitaire sans passer par bootcamp, ca peut corriger le problème.

Je pense faire le test.

Bonne journée.
@+, Syl.


----------



## marc46 (14 Mars 2007)

marc46 a dit:


> Je viens de leur mailer pour ce problème. Ma clé de licence "officielle", chèrement acquise sur l'Apple Store ne marche pas sur les Build récents. Ils m'annoncent fièrement une réponse sous 3 jours, et je suis bloqué en attendant !



Une semaine après, aucune réponse de leur part... A vous dégoûter d'essayer d'être honnête !


----------



## michel89 (14 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir je suis michel et depuis 2005 sur mac ,un nouveau 
je suis passé à imac core 2 duo et ai contaminé mon fils (fou de jeux) avec un mac book pro 2,33 mais je rencontre un ou des soucis
j'ai installé parallels version 2.2 + xp mis a jour lundi avec la version 2.5 ( built 3186) mais impossible de prendre l'isight .Jai donc installé boocamp partitionné avec xp ,fait mon cd et c'est ok l'isight semble fonctionné (on ouvrant ajout materiel elle apparait et fonctionne correctement,poste de travail elle apparait et quand je clic dessus j'apparais à l'ecran de la cam)
J'ai donc ouvert parallels et installé le cd de bootcamp,il est pris et installé dans programme 
file y compris l'isight.Par contre dans ajout de materiel elle apparait pas ni dans poste de travail dans peripherique comment faire pour ce souci et comment utiliser bootcamp dans parallels car je prefere la solution sans rebooter
Pour info pour moi si l'isight fonctionne avec parallels et msn ç'est ok(moi imac core 2 duo)
Le reste pour renseigner mon fils mac book pro (isight + jeux)
Encore merci et pardon j'ai possé cette question en reponse d'un topic


----------



## lepaulo (15 Mars 2007)

Bonjour, je profite de vos expériences différentes avec Parallels.

Je viens de switcher avec un joli MB Pro ;-)

Mais pour l'instant j'ai encore besoin de certains soft propres à XP, c'est pour cela que j'ai acquis Parallels, mais quand je lance (start) une machine XP virtuelle, celui-ci me force à redémarrer le MB brualement et c'est tout.......je n'y comprend rien......faut-il d'abord installer XP sur Boot camp pour pouvoir utiliser parallels ?


Merci de votre aide

lepaulo


----------



## Siol (15 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai une probleme lors de l'installation de Windows xp avec parallels desktop. Une erreur s'affiche au debut du processus de l'installation :

"Une erreur s'est produite, empêchant le programme d'installation de continuer.

Le programme d'installation n'a pas pu extraire l'ID de produit du système que vous êtes en train d'installer. Le média de Windows XP est peut-être endommagé.
..."

J'ai essayer avec d'autres CD de Windows XP mais je tombe toujours sur ce meme probleme. Avez vous une idée de ce qu'il ne va pas ?

Merci.

Cordialement.


----------



## pim (15 Mars 2007)

lepaulo a dit:


> quand je lance (start) une machine XP virtuelle, celui-ci me force à redémarrer le MB brualement et c'est tout.......je n'y comprend rien......faut-il d'abord installer XP sur Boot camp pour pouvoir utiliser parallels ?



Bizarre.

Non tu n'as pas besoin de BootCamp.

Comment sont réglés tes préférences USB dans Parallels ? Un de mes disques durs externe a fait un atterissage forcé fatal, je pense que c'est à cause de Parallels. Essaye de lancer Parallels sans aucun périphérique USB...



Siol a dit:


> Le programme d'installation n'a pas pu extraire l'ID de produit du système que vous êtes en train d'installer.



Disque rayé, ou mal copié si c'est un disque "piraté" ?! Un petit coup de chiffon non pelucheux, du centre vers la périphérie, c'est comme ça qu'il faut faire je crois ?!


----------



## Tarul (16 Mars 2007)

lepaulo a dit:


> Bonjour, je profite de vos expériences différentes avec Parallels.
> 
> Je viens de switcher avec un joli MB Pro ;-)
> 
> ...



non l'installation de parallels n'oblige pas à installer bootcamp, c'est une fonctionnalité offerte pour économiser de l'espace disque.

Lance le script de désintallation, regarde si tu peux avoir une MAJ de parallels et réinstalle-le.


----------



## VincentSimon (17 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous

Je possède un mac intel avec parallels desktop sur lequel j'ai installé xp prof qui tourne sans problème, et autocad 2006 de même.

Je n'ai pas résisté à l'envie d'installer Win98, pour faire tourner un jeu de chez Sierra, qui ne marche qu'en 256 couleurs, et mon problème est que je ne peux pas disposer de plus de 16 couleurs...

J'ai tout essayé sous Win98 au niveau des réglages et des préférences, sans succès.
J'ai gonflé au maxi la ram vidéo dans les pref de parallels, sans succès non plus...

Quelqu'un (ou quelqu'une) peut-il m'aider ?

Merci d'avance

Vincent


----------



## whereismymind (18 Mars 2007)

Quand tu dis installé le CD de BootCamp, tu veux dire que tu as utilisé les drivers de BootCamp pour Parallels ? Si c'est ça, je pense pas que ça soit faisable. 
Et pour l'iSight, elle ne fonctionne pas non plus chez moi sous Parallels (mais je m'y suis jamais vraiment penché non plus.)


----------



## Tarul (18 Mars 2007)

VincentSimon a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je possède un mac intel avec parallels desktop sur lequel j'ai installé xp prof qui tourne sans problème, et autocad 2006 de même.
> 
> ...


Si ton jeu est un jeu nécessité une carte 3D, parallels ne peut pas t'aider. il faut passer par bootcamp, voir crossover ou vmware fusion.

As-tu installé les parallels tools(pas sûr qu'il soit compatible windows 98)?


----------



## Anonyme (18 Mars 2007)

Sujet d&#233;j&#224; abord&#233; mais bon.

T&#233;l&#233;charge les driver ici http://www.mediafire.com/?9ucmjk2y1wy

Proc&#233;dure d'installation


Bon, on va continuer cette int&#233;ressante discussion dans "Windows sur Mac", &#231;'est plus appropri&#233; !


----------



## spy20 (19 Mars 2007)

Slt,

pour moi, même après avoir fais le test de vérification de disque, avec le dvd du macbook pro, c'est vraiment bizarre il en trouve rien.

Je ferais le test en partitionnement depuis un autre utilitaire.

@+, Syl.


----------



## anneee (19 Mars 2007)

bonjour

je voudrais savoir s'il faut une version complète windows pour tourner avec parallel ou si une version OEM de windows suffit

merci d'avance


----------



## TiTNiCo (19 Mars 2007)

Si vous voulez un Windows OEM je peux vous échanger le miens contre un Windows XP SP2 classique  Pour la clé je n'ai qu'à appeler Microsoft et ils me donne une nouvelle clé d'activation


----------



## pim (20 Mars 2007)

Une version OEM de Windows convient. Windows est incapable de d&#233;tecter s'il est seul ou pas sur la machine, c'est le principe d'un logiciel de virtualisation.

En revanche, la "licence utilisateur final" interdit d'acheter une version OEM sans le "mat&#233;riel" sur lequel elle doit tourner. Pour l'instant l'application de cette r&#232;gle est tr&#232;s souple, par exemple on peut acheter une version OEM... avec un souris ou une clef USB (= le mat&#233;riel le moins cher disponible dans le magasin !)

Concernant Vista, il serait visiblement interdit de faire tourner la version basique via une solution de virtualisation. Pour faire cela, il faudrait acheter la version la plus ch&#232;re.


----------



## VincentSimon (20 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

merci pour ta réponse... qui ne m'aide pas beaucoup pour le moment, mais c'est un début.

j'avais installé les tools, mais lors de la dernière mise à jour de Parallels ils ont disparu, et je ne sais pas comment les réinstaller.

Vincent


----------



## DarKOrange (20 Mars 2007)

:modo: Un coup d'oeil à ce fil pour les licences Windows et on se recentre sur Parallels


----------



## marc46 (20 Mars 2007)

Salut

Qui a d&#233;j&#224; eu une r&#233;ponse du support Parallels ? 

D&#233;j&#224; 2 semaines et 3 relances pour avoir un code valable pour les build r&#233;centes, en ayant achet&#233; le produit ! Et rien &#224; l'horizon...

M


----------



## Tarul (20 Mars 2007)

marc46 a dit:


> Salut
> 
> Qui a déjà eu une réponse du support Parallels ?
> 
> ...



Et où l'as tu acheté, depuis combien de temps l'as tu?


----------



## Tarul (20 Mars 2007)

VincentSimon a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> merci pour ta réponse... qui ne m'aide pas beaucoup pour le moment, mais c'est un début.
> 
> ...



une fois ta VM lancé : Actions->install parallels tools


----------



## filalakena (20 Mars 2007)

bonjour je tante un post dans ce fil

j'ai bootcamp install&#233; et j'essaie la version d&#233;mo de parallels(build 3188) avec installation personnalis&#233;e, utiliser bootcamp mais au moment de d&#233;marrer xp sp2 il me dit 
windows n'a pas d&#233;marr&#233; correctement. un nouveau logiciel ou mat&#233;riel peut &#234;tre responsable de ce probl&#232;me

si qqun a une id&#233;e car je n'ai pas vraiment envi de r&#233;installer bootcamp et xp???

&#231;a me rappelle les joies pass&#233;es &#224; r&#233;installer win


----------



## blakken (20 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Oui par exemple.
> 
> Mais le parefeu mac os X est il actif?
> 
> Les autres sites fonctionnent sans probl&#232;mes?


parefeu &#231;a m'etonnerai franchement que ce soit le parefeu du mac..si tu arrive &#224; te connecter sur d'autres sites.J'ai desactiv&#233; le port de connection de mon parefeu pour me connecter &#224; internet avec ma machine virtuelle....mal m'en a pris ,j'ai decouvert avec stupefaction apres grosso modo 4heures de connections avoir collectionn&#233; pas loin de 13 differentes bebetes(et je n'ai strictement rien telecharg&#233; )


----------



## marc46 (21 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Et où l'as tu acheté, depuis combien de temps l'as tu?



Sur l'Apple store, depuis deux mois environ


----------



## Tarul (21 Mars 2007)

filalakena a dit:


> bonjour je tante un post dans ce fil
> 
> j'ai bootcamp installé et j'essaie la version démo de parallels(build 3188) avec installation personnalisée, utiliser bootcamp mais au moment de démarrer xp sp2 il me dit
> windows n'a pas démarré correctement. un nouveau logiciel ou matériel peut être responsable de ce problème
> ...


Et cela ne fait que lorsque tu démarre avec parallels ou aussi avec bootcamp. Il est possible que parallels ai mis le souk(enfin si tu l"as connecté récement)




marc46 a dit:


> Sur l'Apple store, depuis deux mois environ


Pas mal de gens ont des problèmes pour tester les dernières builds justement parce que les clés françaises ne sont pas implémenté dans les build anglaise.
J'aurais tendance à déconseiller de prendre la vf, vu les retours sur le manque de réactivité du coté de la traduction que l'on a.


----------



## pim (21 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Pas mal de gens ont des problèmes pour tester les dernières builds justement parce que les clés françaises ne sont pas implémenté dans les build anglaise.



La solution à ce problème consiste à utiliser une clé d'activation temporaire ("Trial Key"), que l'on redemande tous les 15 jours, directement sur le site de parallels. Cela oblige à utiliser une version anglaise de Parallels, mais c'est assez peu gênant en fait.

_Edit_ : le site de Parallels doit avoir un problème, quand je clique sur "Get a trial key", au lieu d'avoir le formulaire de demande, je tombe sur une erreur. Pas bon ça !


----------



## marc46 (21 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> La solution &#224; ce probl&#232;me consiste &#224; utiliser une cl&#233; d'activation temporaire ("Trial Key"), que l'on redemande tous les 15 jours, directement sur le site de parallels. Cela oblige &#224; utiliser une version anglaise de Parallels, mais c'est assez peu g&#234;nant en fait.




L'anglais n'est pas vraiment un probl&#232;me, d'ailleurs je n'ai pas encore install&#233; la version CD, toujours les build interm&#233;diaires. 
Par contre j'ai l'impression qu'il faut un nouvel compte/email &#224; chaque demande de nouvelle cl&#233; temporaire, car la derni&#232;re fois que j'ai essay&#233; (hier) il m'a renvoy&#233; la m&#234;me cl&#233; qui &#233;tait d&#233;j&#224; obsol&#232;te...


----------



## filalakena (21 Mars 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Et cela ne fait que lorsque tu d&#233;marre avec parallels ou aussi avec bootcamp. Il est possible que parallels ai mis le souk(enfin si tu l"as connect&#233; r&#233;cement)
> 
> 
> non pas de probl&#232;me avec bootcamp sauf qu'effectivement lors de l'essai d'instal de la MV qui plante au d&#233;marrage je suis oblig&#233; de forcer parallels &#224; quitter et  quand je retourne dans bootcamp j'ai aussi un menu de d&#233;marrage de windows en mode "Normal ou sans &#233;chec etc" qui est propos&#233;.
> ...


----------



## pim (21 Mars 2007)

filalakena a dit:


> j'ai désinstallé parallels (par l'outil proposé avec le package) et le répertoire qui est créé dans documents.
> y a-t-il un programme ou bidule à virer aussi?



As-tu regardé sous ta bibliothèque, si le dossier Parallels est toujours là (chemin ~/Library/Parallels).


----------



## filalakena (21 Mars 2007)

pim a dit:


> As-tu regardé sous ta bibliothèque, si le dossier Parallels est toujours là (chemin ~/Library/Parallels).



effectivement et je l'ai viré de même que les préférences et 
mais c'est toujours le même bousin pas possible de démarrer xp via parallels alors qu'avec bootcamp au reboot je n'ai pas de problème


----------



## Jerome_C (22 Mars 2007)

Ils vont ptet nous impl&#233;menter un transfert de virus automatis&#233; avec conversion int&#233;gr&#233;e pour mac os x dans le b&#233;ta 6, qui sait.
--
(tiens c curieux, je r&#233;ponds &#224; un post qui a disparu entre temps... &#231;a parlait de transfert de fichiers entre os x et win... la fatigue peut-&#234;tre)


----------



## leojou (22 Mars 2007)

Hello à tous,

Suite à nombreuses recherches infructueuses sur le sujet, je me décide à exposer la situation à laquelle je suis confronté avec le logiciel "Parallels".

J'ai acheté le logiciel "Parallels" car il présente l'avantage d'installer n'importe quelle version de Windows (w95, w98, wMillenium, XP, etc)

Mon problème est le suivant : je dispose d'une licence de Windows millénium à mon nom, cependant, le support CD n'est plus celui d'origine, il s'agit d'une copie de sauvegarde sur un CD-R.

Ce CD-R a toujours très bien fonctionné avec mon vieux PC, mais avec "Parallels", impossible de l'installer, voici la capture d'écran de ce qui s'affiche :





Tout est correctement paramétré pour que le lecteur cd soit pris en compte, mais il semblerait que le CD-R ne dispose plus de plage de boot (étant donné que c'est une copie)

Même en créant une image .iso à partir de ce CD-R, Parallels refuse d'installer Windows...

Y-a-t-il une solution selon vous ?


----------



## divoli (22 Mars 2007)

Ben oui; utiliser le CD d'origine...


----------



## leojou (22 Mars 2007)

ben justement, le cd d'origine je ne l'ai plus... il me reste la copie avec la license...

c'est franchement nul de la part de "Parallels" d'emp&#234;cher d'installer un cd-r, car si c'est pour emp&#234;cher le piratage ils ont tout faux : avoir une copie de son original est bel et bien l&#233;gal !

j'avais m&#234;me install&#233; ce cd-r sur virtual-pc, &#231;a fonctionnait tr&#232;s bien !

cette license Windobe m'avait cout&#233; plus de 2000 balles &#224; l'&#233;poque, hier j'ai d&#233;bours&#233; 70 &#8364; pour "Parallels" et au final rien ne fonctionne...

d'toute fa&#231;on, d&#232;s que le mot "windows" apparait, les probl&#232;mes suivent inexorablement  

bon... plus s&#233;rieusement, y a t il moyen d'ajouter un fichier de boot &#224; un cd-r d'une copie de zindozs ?


----------



## aliange (22 Mars 2007)

Procure toi une image de disquette de boot de Windows 98 ou Windows Me.

Ou même n'importe quelle image de disquette dos avec un driver de cd-rom.

Cherche sur Google "disquette de démarrage Windows Me".

Si tu as toujours ton vieux pc ou ton virtual pc, tu peux fabriquer cette disquette de démarrage (panneau de configuration > Installation de programmes > Disquette de démarrage).

Note : ta licence de windows semble être une version complète (vu le prix), mais tu ne peux l'installer que sur un pc à la fois virtuel ou pas.


----------



## michel89 (22 Mars 2007)

juste pour dire que l'isight sous parallel ça march il suffit de la cocherdans la barre menu de parallel >peripheriques>usb>built in isight puis dans ajout de mareriel >peripheriques deja connecté >camera ou appariel photo apple suivant..........


----------



## Tarul (22 Mars 2007)

leojou a dit:


> ben justement, le cd d'origine je ne l'ai plus... il me reste la copie avec la license...
> 
> c'est franchement nul de la part de "Parallels" d'emp&#234;cher d'installer un cd-r, car si c'est pour emp&#234;cher le piratage ils ont tout faux : avoir une copie de son original est bel et bien l&#233;gal !
> 
> ...



1&#176 avoir une licence windows, ne signifie pas avoir le droit de l'installer sur une nouvelle machine. D'ailleurs au vue du faible prix auquel tu as achet&#233; cette version, c'est sans doute une oem transf&#233;rable 1 seule fois. Pour plus d'information, voir le poste sur les licences.

2&#176C'est peut &#234;tre ta copie de sauvegarde qui est foireuse, un cd bootable ne se cr&#233;er pas comme un cd classique. si tu n'as plus de vm ou ton vieux pc tu as ceci : http://www.trucs-et-astuces-windows.com/disquette_boot/disquette_boot.html Non test&#233;.
Sinon, ta vm parallels, elle lit bien le lecteur physique et non une image iso?


----------



## leojou (22 Mars 2007)

merci pour votre aide  

cependant, &#231;a ne veut toujours pas fonctionner malgr&#233; l'op&#233;ration "disquette de boot" : Parallels commence &#224; pr&#233;sent l'installation de ms-dos, puis au bout de 3 fen&#234;tres bleues sur lesquelles il faut confirmer des options de configuration, il me remet le message disant que le cd n'est pas bootable  

je d&#233;clare forfait :hein: 

effectivement, la technique de duplication du cd de windows avait &#233;t&#233; faite de mani&#232;re un peu simpliste : gliss&#233; d&#233;pos&#233; du contenu du cd original dans un dossier du disque dur, puis gravage du contenu de ce dossier sur un cd-r.  Visiblement l'op&#233;ration effectu&#233;e de cette mani&#232;re supprime la plage de boot  


bon...  il ne me reste plus qu'une chose &#224; faire : sortir mon portefeuille et raquer comme d'hab :mouais:


----------



## Tarul (22 Mars 2007)

leojou a dit:


> merci pour votre aide
> 
> cependant, &#231;a ne veut toujours pas fonctionner malgr&#233; l'op&#233;ration "disquette de boot" : Parallels commence &#224; pr&#233;sent l'installation de ms-dos, puis au bout de 3 fen&#234;tres bleues sur lesquelles il faut confirmer des options de configuration, il me remet le message disant que le cd n'est pas bootable
> 
> ...



Peut &#234;tre pas forcement. Si tes besoins de windows sont relativement faible je te propose de regarder reactos.

Ce dernier, est une impl&#233;mentation libre de windows. Il ne supporte pas la partie directx, mais pas mal d'application non 3D sont support&#233;es et m&#234;me quelques jeux openGL. Mais cependant, il n'est pas support&#233; par bootcamp, et je n'ai pas encore test&#233; sur parallels.

Mais Regardes y, cela peut t'&#233;viter d'acheter un Vista.


----------



## leojou (22 Mars 2007)

Waaoouu ! Superbe info Tarul !  

je ne connaissais pas cet OS, je vais le télécharger directement et le tester dès demain, je te tiendrai au courant

thank's


----------



## whereismymind (22 Mars 2007)

Autant pour moi, je l'avais jamais remarqué alors qu'elle y est bel et bien. Merci !!


----------



## leojou (22 Mars 2007)

il semblerait que ReactOS soit compatible avec Parallels, voir ici

j'ai hate de tester ça !

sur la boite du logiciel, les OS compatibles Parallels sont : 

-Windows XP
-Windows NT
-Windows 2003
-Windows 2000
-Windows ME
-Windows 98
-Windows 95
-Windows 3.1
-Ms-Dos
- LINUX toutes versions
- FreeBSD
- Solaris
- eComStation
- OS/2


----------



## pentaracing (24 Mars 2007)

Bonjours tout le monde, j'ai telecharger une version plus recente de parallels (la 3188) ma clé de licence ne fonctionne plus alors je voudrais remettre la précedente et quand je le fait il me dit "impossible il n'y a rien a installer"
Comment puis faire surtout que lorsque je veut la mettre il me met un message d'erreur qui dit "Vous avez une version plus recente sur cet ordinateur" je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi car j'ai enlever la précédente.
Merci de m'éclairer


----------



## Tarul (24 Mars 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Bonjours tout le monde, j'ai telecharger une version plus recente de parallels (la 3188) ma clé de licence ne fonctionne plus alors je voudrais remettre la précedente et quand je le fait il me dit "impossible il n'y a rien a installer"
> Comment puis faire surtout que lorsque je veut la mettre il me met un message d'erreur qui dit "Vous avez une version plus recente sur cet ordinateur" je ne comprends pas bien pourquoi car j'ai enlever la précédente.
> Merci de m'éclairer



Je pense qu'il doit rester des fichiers de configuration dans tes bibliothèques. Une petite recherche "parallels" dans spotligh devrait t'aider a finir le ménage.


----------



## pentaracing (24 Mars 2007)

En effet il y avait encore de nombreux dossier parallels
Merci beaucoup


----------



## CaspiWaltch (24 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une série de questions relatives à la sécurité.

Quel est le niveau de sécurité de Parallels, de BootCamp face aux virus qui infestent Microsoft?

Est-il possible de bloquer d'une façon ou d'une autre l'accès à internet de Parallels alors qu'on utilise au même moment internet sur la "partie mac"?

J'aimerais bien me passer de windaube, mais malheureusement j'ai besoin de certains programmes qui ne tournent pas sur mac (photoshop, illustrator plus deux ou trois autres programmes spécifiques), et de plus mon portable ne peut pas être synchronisé avec mac...


----------



## pentaracing (24 Mars 2007)

Oui  tu peut supprmer l'acces a internet a parallels alors que tu l'utilise sur ton mac. Avant de lancer ta machine virtuel il faut que tu ailles voir dans network adapter et tu selection celui que tu n'utilise pas. Par exemple si tu est connecté en WIFI alors selctionne ethernet adapter. Moi c'est comme cela que je fait et cela fonctionne.


----------



## CaspiWaltch (25 Mars 2007)

pentaracing a dit:


> Oui  tu peut supprmer l'acces a internet a parallels alors que tu l'utilise sur ton mac. Avant de lancer ta machine virtuel il faut que tu ailles voir dans network adapter et tu selection celui que tu n'utilise pas. Par exemple si tu est connecté en WIFI alors selctionne ethernet adapter. Moi c'est comme cela que je fait et cela fonctionne.



Merci

Et ça suffit à protéger l'ordi contre les virus?

Qu'est-ce que tu entends par machine virtuelle? Parallels?


----------



## merylox (25 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Sur le mac, installation de Parallels desktop puis windows depuis quelques mois et tout va bien.
On vient de télécharger la nouvelle version 3188 de Parallels et tout semble se passer bien.

Mais, depuis, après activation de la machine virtuelle (raccourci Flèche verte ou fonction directe dans le menu) un bel ECRAN NOIR.

Musique windows, logo windows .... puis, pfuitttt, rien que cet écran noir.

A-t-on raté une étape ? Y a t-il un pro pour aider ?


----------



## pim (25 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Chez moi, j'ai aussi cet &#233;cran noir pendant 2 bonnes minutes. En fait le d&#233;marrage de Windows est extr&#234;mement long malgr&#233; la puissance de ma machine. C'est un probl&#232;me d&#251; &#224; Vista.

Si ce n'est pas cela, essaye de revenir &#224; une sauvegarde ant&#233;rieure de ton dossier ~/Library/Parallels, c'est ce dossier qui contient le disque dur de Windows. J'esp&#232;re que tu as pens&#233; &#224; faire une copie de ce dossier ! Moi cela fait d&#233;j&#224; trois fois que je recopie ce dossier de 11 Go en entier, suite &#224; une op&#233;ration "f&#226;cheuse" sous Windows...


----------



## Tarul (25 Mars 2007)

CaspiWaltch a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; tous,
> 
> J'ai une s&#233;rie de questions relatives &#224; la s&#233;curit&#233;.
> 
> ...



photosphop & cie sont disponibles sur mac, renseignes toi si il n'est pas possible changer de version &#224; moindre co&#251;t.

Pour ton portable, peut &#234;tre que par d&#233;faut il n'est pas pris en charge, il n'est pas impossible qu'il existe un plugin(gratuit ou payant) ou une astuce (comme celle pour les k750i) que cela fonctionne. Poste un message &#224; ce sujet dans le forum informatique nomade.


----------



## pentaracing (26 Mars 2007)

Bonsoir, je viens d'installer parallels desktop et lorsque je veut installer un OS il me met le message d'erreur suivant
 "Parallels Desktop is unable to operate properly since it cannot communicate with one of its drivers. Seems that drivers are inconsistent with the currently installed version of Parallels Desktop. To overcome this issue, reinstall Parallels Desktop and start it by selecting Finder->Applications->Parallels->Parallels."

J'ai beau le réinstaller plusieur fois il met toujours le meme message.
Comment puis je faire pour qu'il m'installe l' OS ss soucis ?
D'avance merci


----------



## DarKOrange (27 Mars 2007)

:modo: Il y a un fil &#233;pingl&#233; et marqu&#233; comme sujet unique consacr&#233; aux questions sur Parallels en haut de ce forum  On fusionne.


----------



## cedx (27 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
j'ai pas tout compris, quelles sont les differences entre P workstation et P Desktop?
Merci


----------



## Tarul (27 Mars 2007)

cedx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai pas tout compris, quelles sont les differences entre P workstation et P Desktop?
> Merci



:modo: voir le poste de darkOrange.

dixit du site de parallels : Parallels workstation est pour les syst&#232;mes Windows et Linux.

Parallels Desktop est pour la plateforme Mactel.


----------



## cedx (27 Mars 2007)

Euh, pendant l'installation de Windows XP sous Parallels Desktop, l'installation s'arrete et il ne se passe plus rien...


----------



## cedx (27 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,
je vois pas ma cle usb sous Win via Parallels desktop...
help


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Mars 2007)

cedx a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je vois pas ma cle usb sous Win via Parallels desktop...
> help



as tu installé les parallels tools puis activé l'usb dans le menu device ??


----------



## Max777 (28 Mars 2007)

Hello, 

Voila j'aimerais savoir comment je pouvais faire pour déplacer mon image XP/Vista qui se trouve sur mon macbook. En effet j'aimerais les mettre sur mon macbook pro. Mais je sais pas si le simple fait de transférer le dossier Documents/Parallels d'un ordi à un autre suffira ? 

Merci


----------



## pim (28 Mars 2007)

Il suffit de transf&#233;rer le dossier ~/Library/Parallels. Lors du d&#233;marrage de Parallels, celui-ci d&#233;tecte le probl&#232;me, est il est &#224; m&#234;me de retrouver son petit dossier pr&#233;f&#233;r&#233; tout seul, tellement il lui manque (c'est bizarre mais c'est pourtant ce qui s'est produit lorsque j'ai d&#233;plac&#233; ce fameux dossier sur un disque externe !)


----------



## milo974 (29 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

J'ai un imac intel core 2 duo 1.83 avec 1,2 Go de ram SATA 160 Go.
j'ai installer parallels desktop 2.5.3188, j'ai donc installer XP, il la installer en 10 min ! Incroyable. Le seul hic j'ai 2 points jaunes dans le gestionnaire de périphériques :
 - Autre périphérique de pont PCI
 - Controleur video

Où est ce que je peux trouver les pilotes ?
Un autre petit détail, comment faire le clic droit ? lol

Merci

 Et le fil épinglé consacré aux questions sur Parallels alors ? :mouais: on fusionne.


----------



## leojou (31 Mars 2007)

impossible d'installer reactos, divers messages d'erreurs apparaissent, bref.


Mias l&#224; o&#249; &#231;a commence s&#233;rieusement &#224; me taper sur le syst&#232;me, c'est que je dispose &#224; pr&#233;sent d'un cd original de windows millenium et l'installation est toujours impossible :

parallels commence l'installation de millenium, puis demande d'appuyer sur entr&#233;e en s'assurant que la disquette est dans le lecteur A:

puis tout se fige sur un &#233;cran noir et plus rien ne se passe :hein: 


 les d&#233;veloppeurs de parallels ne sont-ils pas au courant qu'il n'y a pas de lecteur de disquette sur un Mac ?

parallels ne fonctionne pas, je regrette d'avoir d&#233;pens&#233; 70&#8364; pour un logiciel inutilisable


----------



## avosmacs (31 Mars 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

j'ai installé depuis peu la dernière version de Parallels ainsi que Vista Ultimate Premium sur  mon iMac Core Duo et je n'arrive pas à paramétrer Vista sous parallels pour qu'il se connecte à internet, que ce soit par Wifi ou Ethernet...

Auriez-vous des suggestions ???


Merci d'avance
Avosmacs


----------



## gyomg (31 Mars 2007)

depuis que j'ai mis à jour parallels avec la nouvelle version 3188, j'ai pas mal de problème aléatoire.
Je souhaite revenir à ma version 1970 qui ne m'a jamais posé de problème.
Comment dois-je procéder pour désinstaller proprement la vesion 3188 ???

d'avance merci


----------



## Anonyme (2 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

D&#233;sol&#233; si la question a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; pos&#233; mais comment fait-on le "#", "{" et le crochet "[" sur windows via parallels ?


----------



## romain31000 (2 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir &#224; tous,
j'ai install&#233; parralels desktop sur l'imac 24 de ma m&#232;re mais j'ai quelques soucis:
-je n'arrive pas &#224; monter de disque dur externe sous xp
-je n'arrive pas &#224; transf&#233;rer de documents de mac osx au dossier parralels shared folder cr&#233;&#233; sous xp.en fait dans le dossier parralels shared folders il y a le r&#233;pertoire partag&#233; que j'ai cr&#233;&#233; grace a parralels, je l'ai appel&#233; "partag&#233; osx/xp" et quand je veux double cliquer dessus, j'ai une interdiction qui apparait:".psf/partag&#233; osx/xp n'est pas accesible.vous ne disposez peut &#234;tre pas des autorisations n&#233;cessaires pour utiliser cette ressource r&#233;seau.contactez l'administrateur de ce serveur pour savoir si vous disposez des autorisations d'acc&#233;s.
le chemin r&#233;seau n'a pas &#233;t&#233; trouv&#233;"

je n'ai pas lu toutes les pages de ce topic (46) donc peut &#234;tre que le probl&#232;me a d&#233;ja &#233;t&#233; abord&#233; mais si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider...
merci


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2007)

Nouveau soucis, j'ai fait une nouvelle install de parralel tools et maintenant le dossier "parralel shared folder a disparu"....
d&#233;cidemment j'ai du mal avec windows...


----------



## THM (3 Avril 2007)

Pour le fichier partag&#233;, il te faut sur ta cession OSX, donner tous les droits &#224; ton fichier partag&#233; (lecture et ecriture) puis tu verras que sous Windows tu n'auras plus aucun soucis.

Si ton fichier n'apparait pas, cr&#233;e le sous OSX puis tu lance Parallels et avant de lancer la cession Windows, tu vas dans les options de Parallels en lui indiquant o&#249; se trouve se fichier partag&#233;.


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (3 Avril 2007)

Salut à tous;
Je voulais savoir si Parallels permet de lire du P2P car Mac ne le supporte pas; en fait Parallels permet-il seulement de tourner sous windows pour une raison "ergonomique" ou permet-il de tourner avec toutes les composantes et programmes windows; si non Bootcamp permet-il de lire du P2p ? Je sais pas si j'ai été bien clair mais merci quand même de m'aider


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2007)

THM a dit:


> Pour le fichier partagé, il te faut sur ta cession OSX, donner tous les droits à ton fichier partagé (lecture et ecriture) puis tu verras que sous Windows tu n'auras plus aucun soucis.
> 
> Si ton fichier n'apparait pas, crée le sous OSX puis tu lance Parallels et avant de lancer la cession Windows, tu vas dans les options de Parallels en lui indiquant où se trouve se fichier partagé.



le dossier parallels shared folders n'apparait toujours pas.
j'ai la build 1942 de parralels,est-ce la dernière?(sachant que je l'ai acheté hier, si c'est pas le cas j'aurai bien les boules   )


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Avril 2007)

ice.in.my.eyes a dit:


> Salut à tous;
> Je voulais savoir si Parallels permet de lire du P2P car Mac ne le supporte pas; en fait Parallels permet-il seulement de tourner sous windows pour une raison "ergonomique" ou permet-il de tourner avec toutes les composantes et programmes windows; si non Bootcamp permet-il de lire du P2p ? Je sais pas si j'ai été bien clair mais merci quand même de m'aider



Non justement c'est pas très clair  On va y aller progressivement, et une question à la fois, qu'est-ce que tu entends par P2P ?


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2007)

nouveau bug pour moi,j'ai voulu lan&#231;&#233; ma machine virtuelle (xp pro), et la mac osx a quitt&#233; et l'imac a red&#233;marr&#233; (1&#232;re fois que je vois &#231;a en 3 ans que je suis sous mac).
je relance parallels et la, la machine virtuelle a disparu ou quasiment:
il y a toujours 256 mo ram affect&#233; pour la MV mais les 20go de disque dur que je lui avait affect&#233; ont disparu....
vous avez dit bizarre?


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Avril 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> le dossier parallels shared folders n'apparait toujours pas.
> j'ai la build 1942 de parralels,est-ce la derni&#232;re?(sachant que je l'ai achet&#233; hier, si c'est pas le cas j'aurai bien les boules   )



Tu le cr&#233;es comment et quand ton "shared folder" ?


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2007)

en fait j'ai installé parallels,puis parallels tools plusieurs fois car il me  disait que la version que j'installais n'était pas le dernière, et le parallels shared folders est apparu avec à l'intèrieur le dossier "partage osx/xp" que j'avais créé via l'interface de parallels.
mais maintenant plus rien, la mv a quasi disparu

excusez moi d'insister mais au sujet de la version de ma version de parallels, j'ai la build 1942 en version 2.0  et sur le site j'ai vu que la denière version est la 2.5 en build 3186...
je me suis donc fait un peu avoir non?  
il me semble de plus, que la dernière version en anglais est la 3.0 non?
merci


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Avril 2007)

Je te conseille recommencer à zéro, de bien lire le manuel et de procéder dans l'ordre pour la création de ta MV, l'installation d'XP puis l'installation des Parallels Tools... Y'a pas de raisons que ça ne fonctionne pas chez toi.


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2007)

c'est ce que je vais faire, mais j'ai quand m&#234;me les boules d'avoir acheter une version de parallels qui n'est pas la derni&#232;re sachant qu'en plus je l'ai achet&#233; chez un premium reseler.


----------



## DarKOrange (3 Avril 2007)

Quelle est ta version ? Française ?


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Avril 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> c'est ce que je vais faire, mais j'ai quand m&#234;me les boules d'avoir acheter une version de parallels qui n'est pas la derni&#232;re sachant qu'en plus je l'ai achet&#233; chez un premium reseler.



Si tu as une licence tu peux installer tous les patchs gratuitement (voire changer pour une version dans une autre langue), &#224; ma connaissance il n'ont pas sorti de nouvelle version n&#233;cessitant achat de licence d'upgrade.

En tous cas moi je l'ai fait et j'ai pas eu de probl&#232;me.


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (3 Avril 2007)

Disons que sur le PC de ma fille, je regardais les matchs de foot en peer to peer avec des programmes tels que PPmate, PPstream ou tvant par exemple et que sur mac que neni, ces programmes ne fonctionnent pas sous OSX; donc parallels ou bootcamp permettent-t-ils de basculer sous windows en prenant en compte ces programmes de streaming ?


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Avril 2007)

ice.in.my.eyes a dit:


> Disons que sur le PC de ma fille, je regardais les matchs de foot en peer to peer avec des programmes tels que PPmate, PPstream ou tvant par exemple et que sur mac que neni, ces programmes ne fonctionnent pas sous OSX; donc parallels ou bootcamp permettent-t-ils de basculer sous windows en prenant en compte ces programmes de streaming ?


C'est l'id&#233;e ! 

Le gros avantage de parallels, c'est que tu fais c'est &#231;a depuis ta session os x, et qui plus est les r&#233;centes version int&#232;grent r&#233;ellement les deux interfaces, tes programmes win apparaissent dans le dock OS X, tu les positionnes c&#244;te &#224; c&#244;te si tu veux, etc...


----------



## romain31000 (3 Avril 2007)

ma version est la build 1942 du 7 novembre 2006.
mais sur le site farn&#231;ais d'avanquest, la derni&#232;re build est la 3186
je peut faire une m&#224;j gratuite?


----------



## ysengrain (3 Avril 2007)

pim a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Chez moi, j'ai aussi cet &#233;cran noir pendant 2 bonnes minutes. En fait le d&#233;marrage de Windows est extr&#234;mement long malgr&#233; la puissance de ma machine. C'est un probl&#232;me d&#251; &#224; Vista.
> 
> Si ce n'est pas cela, essaye de revenir &#224; une sauvegarde ant&#233;rieure de ton dossier ~/Library/Parallels, c'est ce dossier qui contient le disque dur de Windows. J'esp&#232;re que tu as pens&#233; &#224; faire une copie de ce dossier ! Moi cela fait d&#233;j&#224; trois fois que je recopie ce dossier de 11 Go en entier, suite &#224; une op&#233;ration "f&#226;cheuse" sous Windows...


L'écran noir sous Parallels et dû au fait que le réseau n'est poas accessible. Il suffit dans le menu Devices de "disconnect Network adapter" et le... noir sera lumineux
A reparamètrer après


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Avril 2007)

romain31000 a dit:


> ma version est la build 1942 du 7 novembre 2006.
> mais sur le site farnçais d'avanquest, la dernière build est la 3186
> je peut faire une màj gratuite?


Oui, je t'ai déjà répondu oui ! n'aies crainte et vole vers la lumière petit hanneton !! 

Comment ça je m'emballe ??


----------



## ice.in.my.eyes (5 Avril 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> C'est l'idée !
> 
> Le gros avantage de parallels, c'est que tu fais c'est ça depuis ta session os x, et qui plus est les récentes version intègrent réellement les deux interfaces, tes programmes win apparaissent dans le dock OS X, tu les positionnes côte à côte si tu veux, etc...



Ok donc je pourrais lire les programmes de streaming, c'est cool! Merci de ta réponse en tout cas.


----------



## tonino24 (5 Avril 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

c mon premier message sur ce forum :rateau: je suis tout &#233;mu :love:

Voil&#224; mon probl&#232;me : impossible d'utiliser la partition bootcamp pour cr&#233;er une VM avec VISTA. L'option "use bootcamp" est gris&#233;e lors de mes tentatives avec VISTA et non gris&#233;e avec XP.

Voil&#224; ce que j'ai fait.. et o&#249; j'en suis :

J'avais utiliser bootcamp pr faire un dual boot sur macosx et xp.. nikel.. .. bien us&#233; pendant quelques mois.. et l&#224; je d&#233;cide de passer &#224; vista.. comme j'ai vu que les derni&#232;res versions de parallels et bootcamp l'autorisaient.. 

je fais une premi&#232;re tentative simpe.. : je garde mon dual boot et j'installe une VM de VISTA en expres.. Je me retrouve donc avec 3 OS dont 2 sur des paritions logiques et 1 en VM. TOut marche.. sauf que cela me g&#234;ne d'avoir tous ces OS. et je me dit que je ferais bien d'installer VISTA &#224; la place du XP (sur la partition logique) et virer cette VM qui prend de la place et surtout qui n'autorise pas l'exploitation optimale du hard.. contrairement &#224; une vraie instal'.

je vire mon xp. .installe vista grace &#224; boot camp.. je d&#233;marre ss vista grace &#224; la touche alt.. et configure un peu le bestiau.. 

je retourne ss mac osx pour cr&#233;er ma VM VISTA en utilisant bootcamp.. et l&#224; ECHEC.. C GRIS&#233; !!!!!!!

J'ai cherch&#233; sur le web.. et je n'ai RIEN trouv&#233; &#224; ce sujet.. aucune faq.. aucun forum.. 


heeelp please )

Direction le fil &#233;pingl&#233; consacr&#233; aux questions sur Parallels


----------



## makteo (5 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'installer Windows Xp via Parallels Desktops et je rencontre un petit souci... 

Ma fen&#234;tre est plus grande mon &#233;cran, du coup, je suis oblig&#233; de passer en mode plein &#233;cran... 
Quelqu'un saurait me renseigner pour que je puisse redimensionner correctement la fen&#234;tre par d&#233;faut de la machine virtuelle ?

Merci d'avance !

Direction le fil &#233;pingl&#233; consacr&#233; aux questions sur Parallels


----------



## Tommyl (6 Avril 2007)

Est-il possible de jouer via Parallels ? Ou pas encore ?

Merci


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Avril 2007)

Tommyl a dit:


> Est-il possible de jouer via Parallels ? Ou pas encore ?
> 
> Merci


Pas encore :hein:
(enfin, &#224; la bataille, si)


----------



## tiscarabee (6 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Premier post, mais je viens de me palucher les 4 pages spécifiques de résumé de posts dédiés à parallels et ses petis zennuis 

Je n'ai rien trouvé parlant précisemment de mon prob, que je vous expose de suite, z'allez voir, c'est super simple, mais j'ai plus d'idées pour me sortir de l'ornière : 

- Installation de parallels transporter sur mon windows server 2003,
- lancement de migration (j'ai tenté express et custom)
- récup du .hdd et .pvs sur macbookPro en rezo
- double-clic sur .pvs, démarrage de l'OS après quelques réglages dans les préférences de la VM (lecteur d7 désenclenché, et aussi l'option avancée dans le type d'OS, qui dit intel je sais plus... si vous voulez savoir, j'vais chercher 
- Et là, TADAMMMM ! Mon serveur 2003 boot nikel MAIS au premier clic dans la VM, pas de souris, pas de clavier (au second clic non plus hein)

Voilà, je viens de migrer 2 XP pro SP2 nikel, au premier boot/première ouverture de session, magnifique gestion avec fenêtre dos qui lance l'install de parallels tools et tout, superbement bien géré, bravo parallels... mais pour mon server 2003 ("mes" en fait, j'ai le même à la maison , keud', nib', mouk' y m'dit !

J'ai tenté, une fois récup le résultat de migration, de repasser une couche avec le transporter ss mac, rien de mieux. J'ai tenté aussi la migration en rezo depuis le mac, même résultat... 

Je manque d'idées, ou de discernement pour choper un sujet où le prob est déjà traité, et résolu, j'y crois fort, E-VI-DE-MMENT 

Merci d'avance, et pita, mac... c bo.

PS : Ah, je viens de penser que ss mes 2 2003, j'utilise des claviers/souris ps2... alors que sur les XP, tt est usb... un lien ? normalement, il remet les profils à zéro non ? marf... je continue de creuser.


----------



## Charme||e (6 Avril 2007)

C'est bizarre... J'étais capable de graver avec WinXp sous parallels et tout d'un coup mon WinXp ne reconnaît plus mon graveur...  Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi ?


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> vista marche normalement via parallels, sauf pour aero qui n'est pas support&#233; (pas pour l'instant) car pas d'acc&#233;l&#233;ration graphique (mais qui devrait arriver bient&#244;t)
> M$ n'autorise pas d'utiliser les version familliale home basic et home premium avec un logiciel d'&#233;mulation (comme parallels), seules la pro et la ultimate sont autoris&#233;es
> j'esp&#232;re que j'ai r&#233;pondu &#224; ta question (que j'ai pas tr&#232;s bien comprise :rateau:)



Deux questions par rapport &#224; ce qui est dit (je n'ai pas encore de MacIntel, mais cela ne saurait tarder).

1- Lorsque a&#233;ro sera "utilisable" dans Parallel, &#224; votre avis, comment la CG g&#233;rera en m&#234;me temps les effets graphiques d'OS X et ceux de Vista en mode fenestr&#233; ? Ou pour poser la question autrement, est-ce qu'une CG ATI 128 Mo (celle du MBP de base) sera suffisante ?

Partie hors sujet d&#233;plac&#233;e dans la discussion sur les licences.


Merci.


----------



## Tarul (7 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Deux questions par rapport &#224; ce qui est dit (je n'ai pas encore de MacIntel, mais cela ne saurait tarder).
> 
> 1- Lorsque a&#233;ro sera "utilisable" dans Parallel, &#224; votre avis, comment la CG g&#233;rera en m&#234;me temps les effets graphiques d'OS X et ceux de Vista en mode fenestr&#233; ? Ou pour poser la question autrement, est-ce qu'une CG ATI 128 Mo (celle du MBP de base) sera suffisante ?
> 
> ...



Partie hors sujet d&#233;plac&#233;e dans la discussion sur les licences.


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2007)

Merci Tarul pour tes r&#233;ponses.


Concernant la CG, je n'ai pas bien compris ta r&#233;ponse . Je suppose que si on choisit une CG &#224; 256 Mo, on aurait aussi des probl&#232;mes de fluidit&#233;.
Partie hors sujet d&#233;plac&#233;e dans la discussion sur les licences.

J'esp&#232;re que je ne dit pas des &#226;neries.


Merci de m'avoir r&#233;pondu.


----------



## Tarul (7 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Merci Tarul pour tes r&#233;ponses.
> 
> 
> Concernant la CG, je n'ai pas bien compris ta r&#233;ponse . Je suppose que si on choisit une CG &#224; 256 Mo, on aurait aussi des probl&#232;mes de fluidit&#233;.
> ...


Oui tu auras des probl&#232;mes de fluidit&#233;, car la carte graphique devra partager ses ressources entre les 2 syst&#232;mes, autre sources de pertes de performance, le logiciel de virtualisation doit g&#233;rer ce partage de ressource, et cette gestion est co&#251;teuse(enfin plus ou moins) en ressources processeur.


----------



## divoli (7 Avril 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Oui tu auras des problèmes de fluidité, car la carte graphique devra partager ses ressources entre les 2 systèmes...




Voilà, c'est exactement là que je voulais en venir.

Vista demande une carte de 128 Mo. Donc je me demandais si ce n'est pas mieux d'avoir une CG de 256 Mo; 128 Mo pour Vista en mode fenestré, et les autres 128 Mo restants pour OS X ou pour les applications.

Par contre, avec une CG à 128 Mo, j'ai l'impression que l'on est coincé...

Mais je ne sais pas si mon raisonnement est juste.


Je pense bientôt acheter un MBP que je compte garder longtemps, et je ne veux pas me faire "couillonner" avec la CG. Mais il y a aussi un critère de prix à prendre en compte.


----------



## Charme||e (7 Avril 2007)

*C'est bizarre... J'étais capable de graver avec WinXp sous parallels et tout d'un coup mon WinXp ne reconnaît plus mon graveur... Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi ?*


----------



## Tarul (7 Avril 2007)

divoli a dit:


> Voilà, c'est exactement là que je voulais en venir.
> 
> Vista demande une carte de 128 Mo. Donc je me demandais si ce n'est pas mieux d'avoir une CG de 256 Mo; 128 Mo pour Vista en mode fenestré, et les autres 128 Mo restants pour OS X ou pour les applications.
> 
> ...


Vista tourne avec aero sur une carte n'ayant "que" 64mo de mémoire vidéo. je pense que 128 devrait être suffisant pour les systèmes, mais difficile de juger tant que l'utilisation de la 3D sera limité a un directx8.(vmware) et pas du tout disponible chez parallels.



Charme||e a dit:


> *C'est bizarre... J'étais capable de graver avec WinXp sous parallels et tout d'un coup mon WinXp ne reconnaît plus mon graveur... Est-ce que vous savez pourquoi ?*



As tu touché à la liste de périphériques usb disponibles sur la fenêtre de la vmware?


----------



## Charme||e (7 Avril 2007)

As tu touché à la liste de périphériques usb disponibles sur la fenêtre de la vmware?[/quote]

Non je ne crois pas y avoir touché


----------



## Charme||e (7 Avril 2007)

Il ne voit plus mon lecteur de disque... C'est toujours celui par defaut


----------



## MacGyver (8 Avril 2007)

J'ai recemment installé xp pro sous parallels et je n'arrive pas à avoir accès au dossier "shared folder". J'ai fait comme il était dit dans l'aide, mais ça ne fonctionne pas. Windows ne trouve pas non plus les CD et clés USB, j'ai pourtant la dernier version de parallels qui devrait y arriver.
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider?


----------



## Gidéhef (8 Avril 2007)

Une fois Windows ouvert, est-ce que tu as lanc&#233; :
>Actions>Install Parallels Tools...


----------



## MacGyver (8 Avril 2007)

ça oui je l'ai fait (comme indiqué) mais ça n'a rien apporté. Par contre, je me suis aperçu que internet ne marchait pas non plus.


----------



## Gidéhef (8 Avril 2007)

Et tu utilises la release 3188 de Parallels Desktop ?
Et si, lorsque Windows est ouvert, tu cliques sur l'icone de dossier en bas &#224; droite de l'&#233;cran, tu n'as pas acc&#232;s au partage de tes fichiers mac ?


----------



## MacGyver (8 Avril 2007)

j'utilse bien la 3188 mais, en cliquant sur le dossier et en le connectant, il reste introuvable.
comme tout CD, d'ailleurs.


----------



## MacGyver (8 Avril 2007)

pour les fichiers de partage c'est reglé, il fallait réinstaller tools, celui-ci avait bugué lors de la premiere installation.
pour internet, ce n'est pas encore ça et parallels ne trouve toujours pas les CD.
Merci quand même.


----------



## Gidéhef (8 Avril 2007)

Normalement, lorsque tu es sous Windows et que tu as d&#233;fini dans le menu :
>Devices>CD, DVD ROM 1>Connect to default CD, DVD ROM
si tu ins&#232;res un CD, il monte sous Windows, mais n'est pas accessible sous Mac OS.
Cependant, le CD n'est pas en dossier partag&#233;. Cette fonction est valide seulement pour les dossiers des disques durs et il faut les d&#233;finir un &#224; un (ou globalement pour l'ensemble du disque dur) sous :
>Devices>Shared Folders>add


----------



## MacGyver (8 Avril 2007)

ça aussi maintenant ça marche, il ne reste plus qu'internet...


----------



## MacGyver (8 Avril 2007)

Tout marche! Merci pour tout et bonne soirée...


----------



## filalakena (8 Avril 2007)

rebonjour,

je repose ma question de mars 2007 car je n'ai pas trouvé de solution.
j'utilise la dernière version d'essai française avec possibilité de démarrer via bootcamp que j'utilise couremment (j'ai fait la dernière MAJ des drivers ).

au moment de démarrer la MV plantage.
il me dit que windows ne peut pas démarrer à cause d'un programme ou matériel et rien n'y fait je suis obligé de planter l'install de la MV bienqu'il me dise qu'avec bootcamp ça peut poser des pb d'arréter l'instal.
je désinstalle //s et les petits fichiers 
quand je retourne sur bootcamp: écran de commande avec démarrage en mode sans échec puis tout rentre dans l'ordre apparemment mais impossible  d'utiliser parallels pour démarrer sur bootcamp au finish
j'ai beau ne pas brancher les periph éventuellemnt en cause je ne trouve pas la réponse si quelqu'un peut me renseigner car bootcamp marche mais la virtualisation serait plus souple 
y a-til quelque chose que j'ai oublié ?
merci


----------



## verazano (9 Avril 2007)

bonjour,

J'ai cherché dans le topic si ma quesion à été posé et elle n'a pas était posé donc je la pose.  

Ma machine virtuelle de windows xp marche très bien mais un petit détail m'embête. Le mode cohérence ne marche pas enfin il marche lorsque j'installe les parallels tools mais une fois que j'éteins ou redémarre ma machine virtuel pouf plus rien.

Y'a t'il une solution au problème ? (parce-que ce mode est bien pratique)

Merci


----------



## Tarul (9 Avril 2007)

verazano a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> J'ai cherché dans le topic si ma quesion à été posé et elle n'a pas était posé donc je la pose.
> 
> ...



1°) la version de paralllels
2°) version d'XP
3°) après redémarrage trouves tu une trace des parallels tools?


----------



## biskott (9 Avril 2007)

Parfois, les //s tools ne s'installent pas compl&#233;tement.

Le .msi qui proc&#232;dent aux multiples installation ne vous alarmera pas si une installation &#224; &#233;chou&#233;e: essayez donc de le relancer une deuxi&#232;me fois pour l'utilisation des drivers videos. 

Pour la petite histoire, j'en dut installer 2 fois aant d'utiliser le mode coh&#233;rence. Et je lutte encore sur certains petits probl&#232;mes : r&#233;activation de XP entre BootCamp et //s, //s tools non install&#233; lors du lancement de la VM et des erreurs au montage de la partion BootCamp lors du lancement de la VM.

Biskott.


----------



## verazano (9 Avril 2007)

1°) Parallels build 3186
2°) XP pro avec SP2
3°) Après redémarrage je trouve bien une trace des parallels tools (tout est activé sauf coherence qui n'est pas activé et qui ne peux pas être activé)

biskott j'ai déjà tenter ceci mais à chaque redémarrage plouf plus de coherence


----------



## Tarul (9 Avril 2007)

verazano a dit:


> 1°) Parallels build 3186
> 2°) XP pro avec SP2
> 3°) Après redémarrage je trouve bien une trace des parallels tools (tout est activé sauf coherence qui n'est pas activé et qui ne peux pas être activé)
> 
> biskott j'ai déjà tenter ceci mais à chaque redémarrage plouf plus de coherence



Desinstalles les parellels tools, puis utilise cleaner pour nettoyer les dernières clé de registre.

Désinstalles parallels, puis réinstalle parallels et les parallels tools. Avec un peu de chance, cela devra suffire a nettoyé suffisamment windows et a remettre d'aplomb parallels (si besoin en était)


----------



## tiscarabee (10 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous !

Premier post, mais je viens de me palucher les 4 pages spécifiques de résumé de posts dédiés à parallels et ses petis zennuis 

Je n'ai rien trouvé parlant précisemment de mon prob, que je vous expose de suite, z'allez voir, c'est super simple, mais j'ai plus d'idées pour me sortir de l'ornière : 

- Installation de parallels transporter sur mon windows server 2003,
- lancement de migration (j'ai tenté express et custom)
- récup du .hdd et .pvs sur macbookPro en rezo
- double-clic sur .pvs, démarrage de l'OS après quelques réglages dans les préférences de la VM (lecteur d7 désenclenché, et aussi l'option avancée dans le type d'OS, qui dit intel je sais plus... si vous voulez savoir, j'vais chercher 
- Et là, TADAMMMM ! Mon serveur 2003 boot nikel MAIS au premier clic dans la VM, pas de souris, pas de clavier (au second clic non plus hein)

Voilà, je viens de migrer 2 XP pro SP2 nikel, au premier boot/première ouverture de session, magnifique gestion avec fenêtre dos qui lance l'install de parallels tools et tout, superbement bien géré, bravo parallels... mais pour mon server 2003 ("mes" en fait, j'ai le même à la maison , keud', nib', mouk' y m'dit !

J'ai tenté, une fois récup le résultat de migration, de repasser une couche avec le transporter ss mac, rien de mieux. J'ai tenté aussi la migration en rezo depuis le mac, même résultat... 

Je manque d'idées, ou de discernement pour choper un sujet où le prob est déjà traité, et résolu, j'y crois fort, E-VI-DE-MMENT 

Merci d'avance, et pita, mac... c bo.

PS : Ah, je viens de penser que ss mes 2 2003, j'utilise des claviers/souris ps2... alors que sur les XP, tt est usb... un lien ? normalement, il remet les profils à zéro non ? marf... je continue de creuser.


----------



## arthur74 (12 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir,

j'ai besoin de votre aide pour trouver une notice d'utilisation en fran&#231;ais de Parallels Transporter.

Je n'arrive pas &#224; la trouver ... j'ai trouv&#233; celle en anglais ... mais &#231;a ne m'aide pas .

Je gal&#232;re pour arriver &#224; faire fonctionner ce foutu Parallels Transporter ... mais je suis s&#251;r que gr&#226;ce &#224; vous je vais m'en sortir .

merci d'avance

:modo: On poste dans le fil &#233;pingl&#233; r&#233;serv&#233; &#224; Parallels STP :mouais:


----------



## arthur74 (13 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai install&#233; Windows Vista sur mon Macbook via Parallels, et je n'arrive pas &#224; faire fonctionner la conexion internet ni en Ethernet, ni en wifi ... y a t'il un reglage particulier &#224; faire ?

merci d'avance pour votre aide ...

cordialement,

Macarthur


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Avril 2007)

Installer les parallels tools et régler sur airport dans la configuration de ta VM


----------



## domilr17 (13 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé l'emulatuer Parallel sur mon iMac G5 avec Windows.
Je souhaiterais réinstaller mon logiciel de compta (EBP) sur cette partition mais je ne sais pas comment faire.
quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Avril 2007)

domilr17 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai installé l'emulatuer Parallel sur mon iMac G5 avec Windows.
> Je souhaiterais réinstaller mon logiciel de compta (EBP) sur cette partition mais je ne sais pas comment faire.
> quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ?



Parallels ne fonctionne que sur des Mac avec processeurs Intel donc pas de G5...


----------



## arthur74 (13 Avril 2007)

Pharmacos, j'ai tout fait comme tu m'as dit ... et &#231;a ne fonctionne toujours pas... toujours pas d'internet .

Dois je r&#233;gler qq chose dans Windows Vista ?

merci


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Avril 2007)

arthur74 a dit:


> Pharmacos, j'ai tout fait comme tu m'as dit ... et ça ne fonctionne toujours pas... toujours pas d'internet .
> 
> Dois je régler qq chose dans Windows Vista ?
> 
> merci



Tu es déjà a Vista 
et bien..... a part préciser à parallels que tu utilise airport, je ne crois pas !
sinon regarde dans le panneau de configuration si il existe bien une connexion via parallels !


----------



## verazano (13 Avril 2007)

Bon j'ai enfin refait l'installation complete de paralell et de mon windows 

Cela marche parfaitement maintenant  

Sinon j'ai remarque une chose c'est que cette fois je n'ai pas eu à retaper mon clé cd lors de l'installation de mon windows 
La dernière j'ai donc du faire une erreur en tapant ma clé cd dans parallels car windows me l'avais redemandé


----------



## bamboudebois (14 Avril 2007)

bonjour &#224; tous

nouveau possesseur de macbook, j aimerais savoir si &#231;a vaut la peine d'installer Parallels?, l'installation est pas trop compliqu&#233;e?, cela ne va pas ralentir le mac?

merci de vos lumieres!!!


----------



## Volitan (16 Avril 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous et mes excuses au mod&#233;rateur qui a r&#233;pondu 25475 fois &#224; la question des licences de Windows XP , Vista etc... mais il faut bien reconna&#238;tre que je me suis fais avoir par ce probl&#232;me de validation .
J'ai install&#233; - et valid&#233; - Windows XP SP2 sur Parallels 3188 et me voil&#224; bien emb&#234;t&#233; pour valider Windows XP SP2  sous Boot Camp 1.2. Je ne vois pas d'autre solution que de supprimer la partition et r&#233;installer  WXP pour  une nouvelle p&#233;riode de 30 jours. Est-ce la bonne m&#233;thode ? Il est clair que je ne vais pas payer une 2 &#232;me licence.  En fait WXP est bien sur un seul ordinateur mais en 2 exemplaires : un exemplaire (non valid&#233; )  qui fait de mon MacBook un PC  et  un exemplaire  ( valid&#233; )  qui est dans une machine virtuelle. Le site qui g&#232;re les cl&#233;s et leur validation me dit  d'acheter une nouvelle licence. Peut-&#234;tre que j'aurai du faire l'inverse : valider WXP dans la partition Boot Camp 1.2 et m'en servir dans Parallels par le biais d'une reconnaissance. 

  Tout ceci pose le probl&#232;me de WXP ou VISTA sur le Mac . Si pour une raison ou une autre on est oblig&#233; de supprimer la partition de Boot Camp ou se d&#233;barrasser du dossier WXP de Parallels , comment fait-on avec une  version de WXP ou Vista qui ne sera pas valid&#233;e lorsqu'on r&#233;installera tout le bazar ? 

  Si vous savez d&#233;j&#224; tout &#231;a vous pouvez effacer mon message et je me couvre la t&#234;te de cendres...


----------



## paisley (16 Avril 2007)

Suite à l'installation de Parallels et de Xp pro (tout est Ok) j'ai un problème de lisibilité des Widget (Apple) Météo, horloges, convertisseur... le lettrage est devenu "outilne" donc pas lisibles.
Que faire ?


----------



## Tarul (17 Avril 2007)

Volitan a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et mes excuses au modérateur qui a répondu 25475 fois à la question des licences de Windows XP , Vista etc... mais il faut bien reconnaître que je me suis fais avoir par ce problème de validation .
> J'ai installé - et validé - Windows XP SP2 sur Parallels 3188 et me voilà bien embêté pour valider Windows XP SP2  sous Boot Camp 1.2. Je ne vois pas d'autre solution que de supprimer la partition et réinstaller  WXP pour  une nouvelle période de 30 jours. Est-ce la bonne méthode ? Il est clair que je ne vais pas payer une 2 ème licence.  En fait WXP est bien sur un seul ordinateur mais en 2 exemplaires : un exemplaire (non validé )  qui fait de mon MacBook un PC  et  un exemplaire  ( validé )  qui est dans une machine virtuelle. Le site qui gère les clés et leur validation me dit  d'acheter une nouvelle licence. Peut-être que j'aurai du faire l'inverse : valider WXP dans la partition Boot Camp 1.2 et m'en servir dans Parallels par le biais d'une reconnaissance.
> 
> Tout ceci pose le problème de WXP ou VISTA sur le Mac . Si pour une raison ou une autre on est obligé de supprimer la partition de Boot Camp ou se débarrasser du dossier WXP de Parallels , comment fait-on avec une  version de WXP ou Vista qui ne sera pas validée lorsqu'on réinstallera tout le bazar ?
> ...


C'est malheureusement un problème courant, la possibilité de faire fonctionnant la partition bootcamp a pour conséquence de faire croire a XP/Vista qu'il a changer de machine et donc il demande a être réactivé (comme tu l'as dit l'avertissement à été posté plusieurs fois). Le problème ne vient pas du mac, mais de la combinaison partition bootcamp/parallels. A part appeler al outline de MS pour activer les Windwos ou racheter la licence je n'ai pas d'autre solutions à te proposer.



paisley a dit:


> Suite à l'installation de Parallels et de Xp pro (tout est Ok) j'ai un problème de lisibilité des Widget (Apple) Météo, horloges, convertisseur... le lettrage est devenu "outilne" donc pas lisibles.
> Que faire ?


si tu pense que c'est parallels, désinstallle pour le vérifier, mais c'est la 1ere fois que je vois ça. Une réparation des autorisation résoudrais peut être le problème.


----------



## sylzanne (17 Avril 2007)

bonjour à tous!

Je ne sais toujours pas comment mettre à jour mon logiciel parallels sachant que cela doit être une version française puisque achetée à la FNAC. Le logiciel metrouve des MàJ mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire une fois que je les ai téléchargées et j'ai peur de faire une conn....ie et d'effacer tout ma MV. Si quelqu'un pouvait me faire un pas à pas ce serait cool.

MacBook 2 GHZ Intel Core 2 Duo Mac OS X 10.4.9
Parallels build 1984

Merci à tous!!!


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Avril 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> bonjour &#224; tous!
> 
> Je ne sais toujours pas comment mettre &#224; jour mon logiciel parallels sachant que cela doit &#234;tre une version fran&#231;aise puisque achet&#233;e &#224; la FNAC. Le logiciel metrouve des M&#224;J mais je ne sais pas quoi en faire une fois que je les ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;es et j'ai peur de faire une conn....ie et d'effacer tout ma MV. Si quelqu'un pouvait me faire un pas &#224; pas ce serait cool.
> 
> ...


Nan normalement tu ne risque rien &#224; faire des mises &#224; jour il ne touche pas &#224; ta VM, c'est &#233;tudi&#233; pour. En revanche je crois que la version fran&#231;aise n'est pas au m&#234;me niveau de version que la version anglais, et pour les mises &#224; jour moi il m'avait rien dit, j'avais du t&#233;l&#233;charger celle (en anglais) sur le site de parallels pour me l'installer par dessus.


----------



## toudar (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'essai d'installer Windows XP avec Parallels sur MacBook Pro Intel et j'ai un message d'erreur que voici sous forme d'image : 

Voir la pièce jointe 14026


Merci de m'aider à continuer cette aventure.

Cordialement.


----------



## Pharmacos (18 Avril 2007)

Tu aurais peut être essayé de l'installer sur un disque dur externe ??


----------



## toudar (18 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,

Non du tout, que faut-il que je fasse maintenant pour récupérer ça.

Merci par avance.

A+


----------



## toudar (18 Avril 2007)

Rebonjour,

Finalement j'ai réussi à aller jusqu'au bout de l'installation, ça a l'air chouette, mais dès que j'ai voulu installer une application (FileMaker Pro Advanced) impossible avec cette version de windows (une licence acheté, avec un numéro de séri qui m'a été fourni lors de l'achat de mon pc)

Je rappelle également que FileMaker Pro est un produit acheté, que j'ai déjà pu installer sur un autre pc windows xp et sur bootcamp sans problème.

voici le message en image :

Voir la pièce jointe 14028


Merci encore pour votre aide.


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Avril 2007)

toudar a dit:


> Rebonjour,
> 
> Finalement j'ai réussi à aller jusqu'au bout de l'installation, ça a l'air chouette, mais dès que j'ai voulu installer une application (FileMaker Pro Advanced) impossible avec cette version de windows (une licence acheté, avec un numéro de séri qui m'a été fourni lors de l'achat de mon pc)
> 
> ...


Apparemment il dit pas que c'est un problème de licence mais de configuration technique : ne pas oublier que les solutions de virtualisation ne remplacent pas 100% des fonctionnalités d'un PC de base, il faudrait que tu essayes via une install XP sous  bootcamp pour voir si ça marche, par exemple.


----------



## toudar (18 Avril 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Apparemment il dit pas que c'est un problème de licence mais de configuration technique : ne pas oublier que les solutions de virtualisation ne remplacent pas 100% des fonctionnalités d'un PC de base, il faudrait que tu essayes via une install XP sous  bootcamp pour voir si ça marche, par exemple.



Bonjour Jerome,

Oui j'ai déjà installé sur Bootcamp sans aucun problème, je l'avais mentionné dans précédent messsage.

Merci encore.


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Avril 2007)

toudar a dit:


> Bonjour Jerome,
> 
> Oui j'ai déjà installé sur Bootcamp sans aucun problème, je l'avais mentionné dans précédent messsage.
> 
> Merci encore.


Tu as fait fonctionner file maker pro sur XP via bootcamp ? (j'ai pas vu ça dans tes posts)

Si c'est le cas et qu'il marche pas sur XP via parallels, ça prouve ce que je disais : un composant soft / hard est mal exploité par parallels et filemaker n'arrive pas à l'utiliser.

Si c'est pas le cas (= marche pas sous bootcamp non plus), ça peut quand même prouver ce que je disais : le fait de faire tourner un programme windows (quel qu'il soit) sur mac sous parallels, ce n'est pas la même chose que le faire tourner sur un PC, voire via sur mac via bootcamp : dans les trois cas il y a des différences au niveau du contexte de l'exécution (hardware / software / config), qui font que ce programme pourrait ne pas marcher.

Par exemple l'utilisation de la carte graphique par le soft  (dans certains modes accélérés si j'ai bien compris) : marche sur le PC, devrait marcher sous XP via bootcamp, et ne marche pas (encore) sous parallels.


----------



## WinMac (19 Avril 2007)

Bonjour,
En faisant abstraction du gratuit b&#234;ta et du payant licence, je me t&#226;te : Bootcamp ou Parallels Desktop vendu sur l'Apple Store sachant que L&#233;opard, qui int&#233;grera Bootcamp, sortira &#224; l'automne MAIS que je ne l'ach&#232;terais que 6 mois apr&#232;s sa sortie pour avoir une version avec les mises &#224; jour ? 
Avantages et inconv&#233;nients de l'un et de l'autre ? (Je sais il y a 50 pages et j'ai tenu pendant une vingtaine...). Ce qui m'attire pas mal pour Parallels Desktop est que l'on peut utilise les 2 OS en m&#234;me temps...
Autre question : Peut-on installer Parallels Desktop et donc XP sur un autre DD que celui qui a OSX Tiger (et non pas une simple partition du DD OSX comme avec Bootcamps), pas trouv&#233;e la r&#233;ponse sur la doc Parallels Desktop t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233;e ? 
En fait je souhaiterais avoir OSX sur un DD et XP sur un autre DD. Pour Bootcamp je pense que ce n'est pas possible mais seulement sur une partition du DD OSX si j'ai bien compris...?
Ma carte graphique X1900XT sera-t-elle reconnue sans probl&#232;me avec l'un et l'autre ? 
Ca en fait des questions qui m'emp&#234;chent de trouver le sommeil :rose: Merci d'avance pour vos conseils avertis  En tout cas pour l'instant le Mac Pro :


----------



## toudar (19 Avril 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Tu as fait fonctionner file maker pro sur XP via bootcamp ? (j'ai pas vu ça dans tes posts)
> 
> Si c'est le cas et qu'il marche pas sur XP via parallels, ça prouve ce que je disais : un composant soft / hard est mal exploité par parallels et filemaker n'arrive pas à l'utiliser.


Bonjour  Jerome,

Oui j'ai fait fonctionner FileMaker Pro sur xp via bootcamp, le même cd d'instal que j'essaie via parallels.

C'est assez curieux, FileMaker Pro est une application qui tourne nativement sur les 2 os, mac et windows et d'autre part j'ai déjà vu d'autres posts sur un autre forum dédié à FileMaker Pro confirmer qu'ils ont pu l'installer, je n'ai pas encore eu de réponses de leur part, je les attends avec impatience.

Mas je pensais que ce forum pouvait aussi m'aider, vous que vous spécialistes en mac, donc on va essayer de continuer les investigations en espérant que d'autres posteurs sur ce forum ont déjà testé la chose.

Merci à toi.


----------



## toudar (21 Avril 2007)

Rebonjour,

J'ai résolu mon problème, c'était idiot :hein: la configuration minimum pour installer FileMaker Pro 8.5 Advanced pour sous windows était SP2, or je n'avais installé que la version de base de windows xp.

J'aurai dû commencer par le début quoi.

Donc si cela peut servir à quelqu'un de leçon, bien regarder la configuration requises pour installer une appli avant de râler comme moi, et pourtant je le savais 

Merci à tous.


----------



## Jerome_C (21 Avril 2007)

toudar a dit:


> Rebonjour,
> 
> J'ai résolu mon problème, c'était idiot :hein: la configuration minimum pour installer FileMaker Pro 8.5 Advanced pour sous windows était SP2, or je n'avais installé que la version de base de windows xp.
> 
> ...


Certes. Mais d'une façon générale, il faut installer la SP2 je pense.


----------



## paisley (23 Avril 2007)

> Citation:
> Posté par paisley
> Suite à l'installation de Parallels et de Xp pro (tout est Ok) j'ai un problème de lisibilité des Widget (Apple) Météo, horloges, convertisseur... le lettrage est devenu "outilne" donc pas lisibles.
> Que faire ?
> si tu pense que c'est parallels, désinstallle pour le vérifier, mais c'est la 1ere fois que je vois ça. Une réparation des autorisation résoudrais peut être le problème.



Merci de ta réponse, mais même après toutes les vérifications du disue, la mise à jour de la dernière version de // (us 2.5) le problème persiste.
Chose bizarre, uniquement les widget de Apple déconnent, les autres  ne présentent pas cette anomalie.


----------



## paisley (23 Avril 2007)

Bonsoir, j'utilise FMP adv 8.5 sur // et Xp pro sp2 sans Bootcamp, plus simple et tout est Ok, m&#234;me en acc&#232;s distant via Internet.
Pour ce qui est des licences attention les 2 OS sont consid&#233;r&#233; comme 2 machines, donc il faut 2 licences diff&#233;rentes pour travailler sous les 2 OS en simultan&#233; (ce que je fait en permanence)
Par ailleurs FMP 8 et 8.5 exigent Sp2 la 7 supportait Sp1  la 9 on verra !


----------



## WinMac (24 Avril 2007)

Je viens de passer commande de Parallels Desktop chez le fournisseur qui me livrera dans 2 ou 3 jours et je souhaiterai savoir si l'on peut installer Parallels Desktop ET Windows XP Pro SP2 sur un autre HD ou partition que celui qui possède OSX Tiger ou faut-il obligatoirement que ce soit installé sur le même HD ou même partition ?


----------



## hdecarpentier (25 Avril 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> Je viens de passer commande de Parallels Desktop chez le fournisseur qui me livrera dans 2 ou 3 jours et je souhaiterai savoir si l'on peut installer Parallels Desktop ET Windows XP Pro SP2 sur un autre HD ou partition que celui qui possède OSX Tiger ou faut-il obligatoirement que ce soit installé sur le même HD ou même partition ?


J'utilise parallels depuis 6 mois. L'intérêt, c'est que Windows est sur le même DD que Tiger. Si tu les veux sur 2 DD ou partitions, BootCamp est peut-être plus adapté ?


----------



## 1000k (25 Avril 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Voilà, j'ai Parallels, j'avais installé XP, ça marchait nickel mais je ne l'avais pas activé ( c'était juste pour tester, j'avais que 512Mo à l'époque )
Maintenant j'ai 2048Mo, donc j'ai relancé Parallels, ça m'a demandé si je voulais mettre à jour, j'ai dit oui, j'ai la version maintenant:
- 3188 07/03/2007

Problème, quand je veux installer XP, ça plante pendant l'install, quand c'est l'écran avec le temps restant et les étapes... Ca fige et plus rien...

Est-ce un soucis avec la mise à jour de Parallels ? J'ai testé avec deux cd different ( XP SP1 )...

Merci pout votre aide


----------



## 1000k (25 Avril 2007)

Des nouvelles ( et oui l'informatique, ça va vite ! ) 

J'ai réinstallé la version précédente que j'avais de Parallels ( j'ai les deux version en même temps maintenant  )

Et ben là ça marche !!!!! Donc je pense qu'il y a un petit problème avec la dernière mise à jour...

Qu'en pensez-vous ?


----------



## hdecarpentier (25 Avril 2007)

1000k a dit:


> Bonjour tout le monde,
> 
> Voilà, j'ai Parallels, j'avais installé XP, ça marchait nickel mais je ne l'avais pas activé ( c'était juste pour tester, j'avais que 512Mo à l'époque )
> Maintenant j'ai 2048Mo, donc j'ai relancé Parallels, ça m'a demandé si je voulais mettre à jour, j'ai dit oui, j'ai la version maintenant:
> ...


Ta version initiale est-elle en anglais ou en français ? Quel est le nom complet du dossier update que tu as téléchargé ? Selon la réponse, ça marche ou ça marche pas. ça fait un mois que j'essaie de résoudre le mê^me problème avec le support anglophone.


----------



## 1000k (25 Avril 2007)

Ben la version d'avant était en anglais je crois, version 1970.
Elle marche.

Par contre la dernière version ne marche pas, l'instal de XP plante au milieu, ça m'a téléchargé une image disque pour la mise à jour, je l'ai installé mais pas gardé par la suite :rose:


Ps: J'ai un Mac mini, peut être que la dernière version ne marche qu'avec les core 2 duo :mouais:


----------



## hdecarpentier (26 Avril 2007)

1000k a dit:


> Ben la version d'avant était en anglais je crois, version 1970.
> Elle marche.
> 
> Par contre la dernière version ne marche pas, l'instal de XP plante au milieu, ça m'a téléchargé une image disque pour la mise à jour, je l'ai installé mais pas gardé par la suite :rose:
> ...


Pour que la mise à jour fonctionne, elle doit s'appeler Parallels-Desktop-3188-Mac-uk-AQ.dmg. si celle que tu as s'appelle Parallels-Desktop-3188-Mac-eng, elle n'est pas compatible. Il faut contacter le support d'Avanquest.


----------



## 1000k (26 Avril 2007)

C'est un peu con ça !
Je vais essayer de télécharger la bonne mise à jour 

Merci


----------



## Albadros (30 Avril 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> Je viens de passer commande de Parallels Desktop chez le fournisseur qui me livrera dans 2 ou 3 jours et je souhaiterai savoir si l'on peut installer Parallels Desktop ET Windows XP Pro SP2 sur un autre HD ou partition que celui qui possède OSX Tiger ou faut-il obligatoirement que ce soit installé sur le même HD ou même partition ?



ben ta partition virtuelle de parallels tu peux la mettre ou tu veux si je me rappelle bien
sur une clé USB, un autre DD, sur le meme DD, on peut meme graver la base d'xp sur un dvd mais ca j'en suis plus tres sur ^^

N'empeche que avec parallels, tu a mac os x a coté donc apart installer Xp et qqes programmes ben ca prend pas toute la taille qu'on prévoyait, donc ca sert a rien d'acheter un DD en plus si c'est pour juste l'utiliser avec xp


Au fait ou ils en sont avec les jeux, l'openGL et tout le tralala chez parallels ?
pcq VMFusion il arrive a faire tourner directement (meme principe que parallels)


----------



## filalakena (30 Avril 2007)

Albadros a dit:


> Au fait ou ils en sont avec les jeux, l'openGL et tout le tralala chez parallels ?
> pcq VMFusion il arrive a faire tourner directement (meme principe que parallels)



justement je voulais savoir quels types de jeux pouvaient être utilisés sur parrallels en effet avec jewelquest la souris est inexploitable à moins qu'il n'y ait un réglage rest sur le bord du jeu et ne veut pas déjà sélectionner les boutons de lancement

de même est-ce que zuma peut être utilisé je ne parle pas de jeux 3 D de dernière génération.

si quelqu'un a une idée ou vu ça quelque part merci


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

Question à propost de Parallels: 

J'ai installé Windows Vista version Ultimate dessus, ça tourne très bien pas de bugs de quoi que ce soit à déclarer si ce n'est que:

1- La transparence des fenêtres n'est pas prise en charge.
2- Je ne peux pas jouer à mes jeux PC, cause manque de mémoire de la carte graphique.

Or j'ai appris que Parallels ne gère toujours pas bien le driver de la carte graphique à ce que j'ai compris.

Savez vous donc s'il existe un moyen de pallier ceci ? Ou une future mise à jour de Parallels pourrait corriger le problème ?

Parallels build 3188 - 7 Mars 2007


Merci


----------



## Tarul (2 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Question à propost de Parallels:
> 
> J'ai installé Windows Vista version Ultimate dessus, ça tourne très bien pas de bugs de quoi que ce soit à déclarer si ce n'est que:
> 
> ...


Même si tu avais 3Go de mémoire vidéo, tu ne pourrais pas jouer a quoique ce soit sur ton ultimate tant qu'il sera sur parallels. Pourquoi? Tout simplement parce que les versions actuels de parallels ne prennent pas en charge l'accélération 3D+directx9 (voir 10) nécessaire au jeux et a aero).


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Même si tu avais 3Go de mémoire vidéo, tu ne pourrais pas jouer a quoique ce soit sur ton ultimate tant qu'il sera sur parallels. Pourquoi? Tout simplement parce que les versions actuels de parallels ne prennent pas en charge l'accélération 3D+directx9 (voir 10) nécessaire au jeux et a aero).



Ok, donc il faudra attendre une future mise à jour de parallels.

Merci de la précision Tarul


----------



## Tarul (2 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> Ok, donc il faudra attendre une future mise à jour de parallels.
> 
> Merci de la précision Tarul



Même si a terme je pense que parallels y réussira(vmware atteint le niveau de directx8), il faut garder à l'esprit que ton ordinateur devra 'maintenir' 2 os en même temps avec accélération en 3D.

Je pense qu'il y aura grosso modo 50% de perte de performance entre un parallels 3D et un vista sur bootcamp.


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Même si a terme je pense que parallels y réussira(vmware atteint le niveau de directx8), il faut garder à l'esprit que ton ordinateur devra 'maintenir' 2 os en même temps avec accélération en 3D.
> 
> Je pense qu'il y aura grosso modo 50% de perte de performance entre un parallels 3D et un vista sur bootcamp.



VMWare peut actuellement afficher Aero et lancer les jeux PC ?

Si oui, je fonce l'acheter!


----------



## Tarul (2 Mai 2007)

tweek a dit:


> VMWare peut actuellement afficher Aero et lancer les jeux PC ?
> 
> Si oui, je fonce l'acheter!



comme indiqué dans les autres fil et messages :
-Vmware ne gère que directx8 dans une version beta : donc aero ne sera pas gérer
-vmware n'est pas en vente car il est en beta, donc les problèmes sont a prévoir
-je signe, pour le jeu rien ne vaudra bootcamp en terme de performance, pour aero ce sera plus jouable.


----------



## tweek (2 Mai 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> comme indiqué dans les autres fil et messages :
> -Vmware ne gère que directx8 dans une version beta : donc aero ne sera pas gérer
> -vmware n'est pas en vente car il est en beta, donc les problèmes sont a prévoir
> -je signe, pour le jeu rien ne vaudra bootcamp en terme de performance, pour aero ce sera plus jouable.



Ok, c'est clair.


----------



## 1000k (2 Mai 2007)

hdecarpentier a dit:


> Pour que la mise à jour fonctionne, elle doit s'appeler Parallels-Desktop-3188-Mac-uk-AQ.dmg. si celle que tu as s'appelle Parallels-Desktop-3188-Mac-eng, elle n'est pas compatible. Il faut contacter le support d'Avanquest.



Effectivement, ça veut me télécharger la deuxième version, je vais essayer de trouver l'autre 

merci


----------



## ananke (2 Mai 2007)

bonjour à tous ! 

Alors que tout fonctionnait parfaitement , plus rien ne va avec Parallels desktop sur mon MacBook pro .. Chaqu fois que je le lance , Windows demarre , puis se bloque sur un écran bleu m'indiquant qu'il y a un probléme grave et que Windows va donc etre arrété " Bad pool header " ..Qu'est ce que celà signifie ?... J'ai tout essayé , désinstallé parallels , reinstallé la derniére version ( j'ai également la derniére version de Bootcamp), rien n'y fait !! Toujours le meme message . Windows ( dans parallels n'accepte de démarrer qu'en mode sans échec ) alors que si je reboote mon ordi carrement sur windows , là tout marche parfaitement et windows démarre parfaitement en mode normal ..
Je ne sais plus que faire ; quelqu'un a t il eu le meme probléme , ou quelqu'un sait il que faire ?
Merci à tous 
Marc


----------



## krisky (3 Mai 2007)

bonjour, novice sur parallels desktop, j'ai quelques questions à poser:
comment partager des fichier avec le ddur du mac?
Comment graver (enregistrer) des fichiers avec le lecteur graveur de cd?
Comment lire ou enregistrer des fichiers dans un ddur externe (que windows ne reconnait pas ,il ne le voit meme pas)?
merci de votre aide!!!


----------



## ananke (10 Mai 2007)

ananke a dit:


> bonjour à tous !
> 
> Alors que tout fonctionnait parfaitement , plus rien ne va avec Parallels desktop sur mon MacBook pro .. Chaqu fois que je le lance , Windows demarre , puis se bloque sur un écran bleu m'indiquant qu'il y a un probléme grave et que Windows va donc etre arrété " Bad pool header " ..Qu'est ce que celà signifie ?... J'ai tout essayé , désinstallé parallels , reinstallé la derniére version ( j'ai également la derniére version de Bootcamp), rien n'y fait !! Toujours le meme message . Windows ( dans parallels n'accepte de démarrer qu'en mode sans échec ) alors que si je reboote mon ordi carrement sur windows , là tout marche parfaitement et windows démarre parfaitement en mode normal ..
> Je ne sais plus que faire ; quelqu'un a t il eu le meme probléme , ou quelqu'un sait il que faire ?
> ...


Bizarre , Il n'y a que moi qui ai ce probl&#233;me ? J'ai progress&#233; dans son analyse  En fait si je d&#233;sactive le lecteur CD/DVD dans Parallel , l&#224; il d&#233;marre et fonctionne correctement . Oui ....mais je n'ai donc plus acc&#233;s &#224; mon lecteur /Graveur de disques dans Parallel , alors que celui ci fonctionne parfaitement sous OSX ou sous Windows lorsque je reboote le MacPro sur Windows .. Alors pourquoi cette anomalie avec Parallels ? Quelqu'un a t il le meme probl&#233;me ( &#231;a me rassurerait  ? Ou quelqu'un sait il comment le corriger ?

Merci &#224; tous 
Marc


----------



## Bibabelou (10 Mai 2007)

salut à tous ...
j'ai comme l'impression que je viens de me faire arnaquer en lâchant 60 euros pour parallel desktop (merci le vieux plan du club macgé...)...ça ne me sert à rien la clé d'activation puisqu'il faut un cd windows que j'ai pas...alors quel est l'intérêt d'acheter parallel alors qu'on peut l'avoir gratuit ou alors expliquez moi si j'ai rien compris...parceque là je n'arrive à rien...


----------



## 1000k (10 Mai 2007)

Et bien oui c'est normal qu'il faille windows, il te faut le cd d'installation du syst&#232;me que tu veux installer.
Parrallels est un pc virtuel sur lequel tu installes ce que tu veux, 95, 98, 2000pro, XP, Vista, Linux, etc...

Dans la vie on peut payer aucun logiciel, mais ce n'est pas honnete  ( mis &#224; part les gratuiciel bien &#233;videmment )


----------



## Tarul (10 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> salut à tous ...
> j'ai comme l'impression que je viens de me faire arnaquer en lâchant 60 euros pour parallel desktop (merci le vieux plan du club macgé...)...ça ne me sert à rien la clé d'activation puisqu'il faut un cd windows que j'ai pas...alors quel est l'intérêt d'acheter parallel alors qu'on peut l'avoir gratuit ou alors expliquez moi si j'ai rien compris...parceque là je n'arrive à rien...



J'ai bien peur que tu ai mal compris.
Personne n'a dit que windows était livré lorsque tu achètes paralleles. C'est un logiciel de virtualisation et en tant que tel il est capable de démarrer windows ou tout autre système d'exploitation. Mais cela ne te dispense d'acheter le système d'exploitation en question si il est payant.
Parallels n'est pas gratuit, il offre une démo de 60 jours puis après il ne fonctionne plus tant que l'on saisie pas la clé de parallels.

VMWare est gratuit pour le moment, mais cela peut ne pas durer
Virtualbox est en beta1 est un logiciel libre.


----------



## Bibabelou (10 Mai 2007)

Merci de vos réponses...mais en fait je pensais qu'avec le prix j'aurais eu droit à un disque virtuel de windows pour pouvoir l'installer avec la clé d'activation fournie...enfin bon...je vais devoir attendre le mois prochain pour me payer une licence de windaube...

ET TOUT CA POUR SYNCHRONISER MON FUTUR GPS nan mais vous y croyez vous???


----------



## Jerome_C (10 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> salut à tous ...
> j'ai comme l'impression que je viens de me faire arnaquer en lâchant 60 euros pour parallel desktop (merci le vieux plan du club macgé...)...ça ne me sert à rien la clé d'activation puisqu'il faut un cd windows que j'ai pas...alors quel est l'intérêt d'acheter parallel alors qu'on peut l'avoir gratuit ou alors expliquez moi si j'ai rien compris...parceque là je n'arrive à rien...



Et t'as pas plus le droit d'utiliser ce windows via BootCamp d'ailleurs. Tu peux toujours le faire, en ton âme et conscience, mais pas t'en plaindre


----------



## Bibabelou (10 Mai 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Et t'as pas plus le droit d'utiliser ce windows via BootCamp d'ailleurs. Tu peux toujours le faire, en ton &#226;me et conscience, mais pas t'en plaindre




pas plus le droit par rapport &#224; quoi?

je me plains pas de ne pas pouvoir utiliser la partition windows virtuelle que j'ai mais bien du prix exag&#233;r&#233; de parallels qui fournit une cl&#233; d'activation mais sans partition windows...il faut payer deux licences quoi, et c'est &#231;a qui est lourd...


----------



## DarKOrange (10 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> pas plus le droit par rapport &#224; quoi?
> 
> je me plains pas de ne pas pouvoir utiliser la partition windows virtuelle que j'ai mais bien du prix exag&#233;r&#233; de parallels qui fournit une cl&#233; d'activation mais sans partition windows...il faut payer deux licences quoi, et c'est &#231;a qui est lourd...



Et quand tu ach&#232;tes une console de jeux tu r&#226;les parce que les jeux ne sont pas inclus ? Ici c'est un peu le m&#234;me principe. Parallels est une sorte d'&#233;mulateur qui va te permettre d'installer Windows. Et d&#233;velopper un tel &#233;mulateur c'est beaucoup de boulot. Donc 60 euros c'est pas si cher que &#231;a. Il est dit nulle part que Parallels est vendu avec Windows et franchement obtenir Parallels+Windows pour 60 euros tu aurais d&#251; te douter de quelque chose


----------



## Bibabelou (10 Mai 2007)

OK, I GET IT, merci de ces éclaircissements..


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Mai 2007)

Autre question... j'ai partitionné mon disque dur et créé une partition pour installer parallel dessus mais impossible de le faire j'ai ce message avec ce point d'exclamation rouge qui est toujours là...
je crois pourtant avoir doté cette partirtion de toutes les autorisations nécessaires...
une idée?


----------



## 1000k (11 Mai 2007)

Il faut que tu installes Parallels sur la partition syst&#232;me 
Mais tu pourras parfaitement mettre le disque virtuel sur la partition que tu as cr&#233;&#233;


----------



## Bibabelou (11 Mai 2007)

1000k a dit:


> Il faut que tu installes Parallels sur la partition système
> Mais tu pourras parfaitement mettre le disque virtuel sur la partition que tu as créé



euuh, peux-tu me dire comment faire ça?
je ne sais pas du tout...


----------



## DarKOrange (11 Mai 2007)

Tu installes Parallels sur la même partition qu'OS X. Les machines virtuelles (installations de Windows) pourront elles être placées sur n'importe quel disque.


----------



## 1000k (11 Mai 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Tu installes Parallels sur la même partition qu'OS X. Les machines virtuelles (installations de Windows) pourront elles être placées sur n'importe quel disque.


----------



## caro064 (12 Mai 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde.
Je suis nouvelle sur se forum et j'ai un petit prb avec parallels.
En effet je ne peut plus conecter de clé usb lorsque windows tourne à l'aide du logiciel. J'ai un message d'erreur en anglais me demandant  de rééssayer d'ici 5/10 seconde mais j'ai beau réessayer rien n'y fait.
Pourtant dans les paramettres du logiciel en face du "usb controlers" il y a marqué : "autoconect ON".
Donc si quelqu'un peut m'aider ça me serait d'un grand secours.
Merci d'avance


----------



## BernardRey (12 Mai 2007)

Quelle version de Parallels et quelle version de Windows ? Quand tu dis que tu ne peux plus, ça veut dire que tu as déjà pu ? C'est dans Windows que tu as ce message d'erreur ou dans Mac OS X ?


----------



## caro064 (12 Mai 2007)

la version de parallels c'est la build 1884 rc et c'est windows xp
le msg d'erreur apparait sur parrallels et oui j'ai deja pu connecter ma clé usb


----------



## caro064 (12 Mai 2007)

voila le msg d'erreur que windows me met: 





> USB device you are trying to connect to the virtual machine is being used by another process. Wait 5-10 seconds, then try to connect the device again. If this does not help, find the application that blocked up the device and disconnect it manually.


quelqu'un peut il m'aider?


----------



## Dos Jones (12 Mai 2007)

Ben déjà en basculant vers "Windows sur Mac" tu auras peut-être plus de réponses


----------



## caro064 (12 Mai 2007)

le msg d'erreur est seulement sur windows pas sur mac et sur mac la clé usb est visible le probleme apparait une fois que je suis sur windows


----------



## Pharmacos (12 Mai 2007)

Et une petite mise à jour de parallels ????


----------



## caro064 (12 Mai 2007)

je viens de faire la mise a jour et ca ne marche toujours pas je ne sais plus quoi faire!!
aidez moi svp


----------



## macaddicted (13 Mai 2007)

les tools ont été installés ?


----------



## caro064 (13 Mai 2007)

oui ils sont installés


----------



## jl92190 (15 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de m'offrir mon 1er Imac et j'en suis ravie !!!

J'ai installé parallels et windows vista mais problème : *windows vista ne detecte pas ma connexion wifi* alors que sous Mac cela fonctionne parfaitement.

Y a t-il une manip pour que sous Vista/Parallels la carte Airport et la connexion soit detectée ?

Merci  pour votre aide !!!!


Julie


----------



## Tarul (15 Mai 2007)

jl92190 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de m'offrir mon 1er Imac et j'en suis ravie !!!
> 
> ...


Il y a pas d'&#233;mulation de carte wifi sur parallels, il est donc normal que tu ne vois pas ton reseau wif-i. Le seul lien entre ton tiger et vista est un "lien ethernet virtuel". Normalement tu n'a rien &#224; configurer si tu es pass&#233; par l'assistant de cr&#233;ation d'un machine virtuel de parallels.

PS : merci d'utiliser les sujets uniques d&#233;di&#233;s.


----------



## jl92190 (15 Mai 2007)

oui mais en attendant je n'ai pas de connexion internet sous windows.

Comment faire ?


Merci


----------



## sylzanne (16 Mai 2007)

Bonjour à tous 

J'ai enfin réussi à mettre à jour Parallel!!! à moi le cliquer glisser de windows à mac!!! Mais malheureusement depuis, mon windows ne reconnaît qu'un seul USB (en l'occurrence mon lecteur de carte vitale) mais pas mon imprimante. Est-ce normal?

Merci


----------



## scoodyflo (16 Mai 2007)

J'ai également parallels avec un réseau de 4 pc sous win XP + 1 MacBookpro

- 3 disques en réseau
- 3 imprimantes  en réseau

Il convient de regarder dans le menu périphérique de parallels pour voir si les interface sont bien activés ou désactivés ....

Jusqu'a présent j'ai même pu connecter des vieux périphériques  spécials pour Windows 95 ou 98 sans avoir de réel soucis.


----------



## sylzanne (16 Mai 2007)

flobipro a dit:


> J'ai également parallels avec un réseau de 4 pc sous win XP + 1 MacBookpro
> 
> - 3 disques en réseau
> - 3 imprimantes  en réseau
> ...



Mon PC me dit qu'il me manque le pilote du contrôleur de bus USB


----------



## Bibabelou (16 Mai 2007)

pourquoi quand je redémarre parallel, je dois réinstaller windows entièrement à chaque fois!!!!


----------



## Tarul (17 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> pourquoi quand je redémarre parallel, je dois réinstaller windows entièrement à chaque fois!!!!



Ben ce n'est pas normal. Parallels utilise t'il une partition bootcamp?


----------



## Bibabelou (17 Mai 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Ben ce n'est pas normal. Parallels utilise t'il une partition bootcamp?




non je ne crois pas, j'ai acheté une licence de parallels et une autre de windows (XP professionnel)...pas de soucis pendant plusieurs jours jusqu'à temps que je fasse hier une récupération de mes fichiers via diskwarrior, que je soupçonne d'avoir mis le brun là dedans (je vois pas d'autres explications...) 
j'ai réinstallé totalement windows...je retélécharge antivirus et compagnie...
je quitte windows (en fermant parallel) et quand je le relance...paf!!!il me demande quel type d'installation je souhaite faire et c'est reparti pour 30 bonnes minutes d'install...

voilà, je sais pas quels détails donner de plus ...


----------



## Urlulu (17 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je compte installer parallels desktop, pour l'instant je vois peu l'utilité d'utiliser Boot Camp.
Mais peut être que plus tard j'aurai le besoin (ou l'envie) de passer sous Boot Camp et d'utiliser Paralles avec cette partition.

Ma question est, est ce que la désinstallation de Windows XP se fait facilement sous parallels (au cas ou je voudrai installer dans quelques mois boot camp) ? Je dispose de Windows XP en version OEM. Est ce possible d'installer deux fois Windows XP sur mon mac sous cette version ? (càd une fois sous parralels sans boot camp et une seconde fois avec boot camp)

Merci d'avance


----------



## miz_ici (17 Mai 2007)

Salut.
Moi j'ai fais plus simple, j'ai dabord installé BOOTCAMP puis j'ai installé PARALLEL qui utilise la partition de BOOTCAMP.
Donc, UNE seule partition de WINDOWS XP.

Je te conseille de faire de méme.

Pour desinstaller il suffit de relancer l'installateur BOOTCAMP et choisir de supprimer la partition, puis de supprimer PARALLEL tout naturellement.


----------



## Tarul (17 Mai 2007)

Urlulu a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compte installer parallels desktop, pour l'instant je vois peu l'utilité d'utiliser Boot Camp.
> Mais peut être que plus tard j'aurai le besoin (ou l'envie) de passer sous Boot Camp et d'utiliser Paralles avec cette partition.
> ...



Bonjour, comme indiqué ici, une licence oem est liée à une machine physique ou virtuelle. Tu n'as pas le droit de transférer ta licence plus d'une fois.

Enfin, si tu souhaites un jour lier ton bootcamp avec paralllels, prends bien le temps de regarder la documentation afin d'éviter d'avoir des messages de windows de te demander de le réactiver lorsque tu passes de parallels à bootcamp et vice-versa.


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Mai 2007)

Bon, suite de mes aventures...
windows est "stable" quelle misère de dire un truc pareil...bref....
il me faut installer un logiciel d'écriture et d'édition de partitions compatible windows...
quand j'insère le cd, pas détecté dans windows...je dois faire quoi???


----------



## Tarul (19 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> Bon, suite de mes aventures...
> windows est "stable" quelle misère de dire un truc pareil...bref....
> il me faut installer un logiciel d'écriture et d'édition de partitions compatible windows...
> quand j'insère le cd, pas détecté dans windows...je dois faire quoi???



1°) Vois-tu ton lecteur dans le poste de travail?
2°)Si tu le vois, que fait il lorsque tu double-cliques dessus?
3°)Sinon as tu regardé que le lecteur de CD était connecté et si ce dernier était lié au lecteur physique?
4°)Dans quel état est ton CD?


----------



## Urlulu (19 Mai 2007)

Merci de vos réponses


----------



## Urlulu (19 Mai 2007)

Bonsoir,

Impossible de me connecter &#224; des sites internet comme hotmail ou m&#234;me sur Windows Live Messenger avec Windows XP via Parallels Desktop. Pourtant Google ou d'autres sites marchent parfaitement.
Que dois je faire ?

Merci d'avance.

Merci d'utiliser les postes uniques.


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Mai 2007)

Je sais pas si ça un rapport mais j'ai déjà eu un soucis genre si parallels est ouvert c'est lui qui "prend" le CD (disparait du bureau mac), sinon c'est le mac qui l'a.

Mais bon ok, c'est un peu l'inverse de ton problème en fait


----------



## Bibabelou (19 Mai 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> 1°) Vois-tu ton lecteur dans le poste de travail?
> 2°)Si tu le vois, que fait il lorsque tu double-cliques dessus?
> 3°)Sinon as tu regardé que le lecteur de CD était connecté et si ce dernier était lié au lecteur physique?
> 4°)Dans quel état est ton CD?




1°  non ,le seul truc que je vois c'est ça


2° donc rien

3° j'ai un macbook donc tout est connecté, non?

4° le cd est neuf, installé juste une fois


----------



## Tarul (20 Mai 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> 1&#176;  non ,le seul truc que je vois c'est &#231;a
> 
> 
> 2&#176; donc rien
> ...



Ok le diagnostique semble &#234;tre que ton lecteur virtuel de parallels n'est pas li&#233; a ton lecteur physique. 
Arr&#234;te ta vm, vas voir dans la configuration de cette derni&#232;re pour le lecteur de dvd, l&#224; tu lui dis de connecter ton lecteur &#224; ton lecteur physique.


----------



## Bibabelou (21 Mai 2007)

bon j'ai mis le temps à comprendre où je devais agir mais c'est bon, le logiciel est installé et ça fonctionne !!!

merci Tarul!


----------



## EtienneMacBook (22 Mai 2007)

bonjour, je viens de tester parralel, c'est bien sympa mais quand je rentre le cd de windows, il me dit error video et ya une page noire avec plein de ligne de codes... et ca marche pas... si on me dit comment mettre une image sur ce forum, je vous montre ce que je vois... peut etre que qqn me comprend quand meme ?


----------



## Tarul (22 Mai 2007)

EtienneMacBook a dit:


> bonjour, je viens de tester parralel, c'est bien sympa mais quand je rentre le cd de windows, il me dit error video et ya une page noire avec plein de ligne de codes... et ca marche pas... si on me dit comment mettre une image sur ce forum, je vous montre ce que je vois... peut etre que qqn me comprend quand meme ?



Pour l'image tu peux passer par l&#224; : http://imageshack.us/, il ne te restera plus qu'&#224; mettre le lien dans ton poste(mets une image r&#233;duite).

Enfin il y a un poste unique pour parallels.


----------



## TiTNiCo (24 Mai 2007)

Petit souci pouvez vous me dire ce qui se passe exactement?
J'ai tout bien fait windows marche parfaitement sous BootCamp en redémarrant je ne comprends donc pas...


----------



## Dos Jones (24 Mai 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Petit souci pouvez vous me dire ce qui se passe exactement?&#8230;


Y'a m&#233;lange des genres l&#224;&#8230;

Parallels g&#232;re son propre format d'image de Windows, il te faut installer Windows en plus dans Parallels&#8230;


----------



## Bass Man 94 (24 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Je vais bient&#244;t passer sur mac pro avec 6 Go de Ram .

Mon seul frein actuel &#224; switcher est que je n'ai pas les moyens d'investir tout de suite dans photoshop CS3 pour mac (lachat du mac pro me mets pour l'instant sur la paille lol).

Donc Parallels me semble etre la solution ideale a mon probleme car j'installe mon windows XP SP2 et mon CS2 et avec mes 6Go de Ram je pense que ca dois tourner sans probleme surtout sur un mac pro 2.66  .

Maintenant je me pose la question de la carte graphique qui, d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris, est &#233;mul&#233; comme une simple carte 8 ou 16 Mo.


Donc mes questions avant mon switch sont : 

1- Tr&#232;s important pour moi : Puis-je faire tourner CS2 et travailler dessus (retouches de photos ainsi que toutes les fonctionalit&#233; de CS2) aussi normalement et en b&#233;n&#233;ficiant DE TOUTE LA PALETTE DE COULEUR que si j'&#233;tais sur mon PC ??? Si c'est un peu plus lent c'est pas grave du moment que j'ai bien toutes les couleurs sous CS2. Je crois qu'on peut consid&#233;rer CS2 comme un soft en 2D mais je suis pas 100&#37; s&#251;r donc voila pourquoi j'aimerais avoir confirmation.

Si oui je switch d&#232;s que possible 

2- Si non est-ce que VMware serait plus adapt&#233; &#224; ce que je veux faire (cad utiliser pleinement mon CS2) ? 

3- Sinon reste la solution bootcamp si j'ai bien tou suivi ?

4- Vu que j'ai deux ecrans 19" puis-je afficher avec parallels OSX sur le 1er ecran et Windows sur l'autre plutot que de passer de l'un &#224; l'autre ? Si c'est pas possible c'est pas tr&#232;s grave, j'aurais un OSX double ecrans et en un clic je basculerais sur un Xp en double ecrans aussi...

Merci


----------



## TiTNiCo (24 Mai 2007)

Bah non le but de la version beta actuelle de Parallels parmet d'émuler la partie de BootCamp... Ca sert à rien d'installer Windows sur BootCamp et sur Parallels! Je sais que c'est possible je l'ai fait mais j'avais un problème comme le Windows que j'avais installé sur BootCamp était un OEM maintenant ca me fait ca avec un windows normal je comprends plus rien...


----------



## Jerome_C (24 Mai 2007)

Bass Man 94 a dit:


> 4- Vu que j'ai deux ecrans 19" puis-je afficher avec parallels OSX sur le 1er ecran et Windows sur l'autre plutot que de passer de l'un &#224; l'autre ? Si c'est pas possible c'est pas tr&#232;s grave, j'aurais un OSX double ecrans et en un clic je basculerais sur un Xp en double ecrans aussi...


Point n'est besoin : en mode coherence (car il existe un mode "fen&#234;tre windows" classique), les fen&#234;tres des applis win et sont m&#233;lang&#233;es avec les applis os x, et tu as les icones dans la liste d'appli du "pomme-tab" avec le petit symbole de parallels, le copier-coller marche entre les deux, bref le bonheur. 

Donc si tu as 2 &#233;crans, je suppose que tu peux sans probl&#232;me mettre tes fen&#234;tres o&#249; tu veux, win ou os X


----------



## scoodyflo (24 Mai 2007)

Je confirme avec 2 ecrans ,  c'est multi choix : 

- Win  sur l'un  , OS X de l'autre 
- Os X partout avec Coherence 
- ou avec virtuedesktops  c'est multi choix ... 

Attention à la mémoire ...


----------



## WinMac (25 Mai 2007)

Je viens d'installer parallels version 2.5 que j'ai achet&#233; en licence en boite + XP Pro SP2, le tout fonctionne bien pour l'instant aucun probl&#232;me lors de l'installation d'ailleurs super simple *mais* 2 questions :
1) quand je suis sous XP parallels les touches du clavier Mac ne sont pas toutes identiques et je p&#233;dale car je ne trouve pas certaines touches clavier comme par exemple *@* pour les adresses emails...
2) Je ne peux pas lire les vid&#233;os ou fichiers flash qui sont sur des sites web alors que j'ai install&#233; un fichier flash propos&#233; par un site...
3) sous XP parallels il ne reconnait qu'un seul lecteur graveur DVD alors que j'en ai 2....
4) ma cl&#233; USB en NSFT n'est pas reconnue :-(
Ben voil&#224; pour l'instant, alors si une bonne &#226;me passe par ici


----------



## Jerome_C (25 Mai 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> Je viens d'installer parallels version 2.5 que j'ai acheté en licence en boite + XP Pro SP2, le tout fonctionne bien pour l'instant aucun problème lors de l'installation d'ailleurs super simple *mais* 2 questions :
> 1) quand je suis sous XP parallels les touches du clavier Mac ne sont pas toutes identiques et je pédale car je ne trouve pas certaines touches clavier comme par exemple *@* pour les adresses emails...
> 2) Je ne peux pas lire les vidéos ou fichiers flash qui sont sur des sites web alors que j'ai installé un fichier flash proposé par un site...
> 3) sous XP parallels il ne reconnait qu'un seul lecteur graveur DVD alors que j'en ai 2....
> ...


1. je sais pas résoudre le problème mais je connais le clavier un peu par coeur depuis le temps (moi switcheur), ça aide. mais oui il faudrait un driver du clavier mac sous win quoi, je sais pas si ça existe
2. ben c'est ptet pas le bon driver ? vas donc sur le site de shockwave flash non reessayer
3. no se, laissons les experts parler 
4. il y des réglages usb dans les options de la machine virtuelle (elle doit être arrétée), j'avais le même soucis et cliqué un case sur la reconnaissance auto usb (de mémoire) et ça marchait. ou alors tu veux dire que l'usb marche normalement mais que le fait qu'elle soit en ntfs pose problème ? quelle idée aussi


----------



## anneee (25 Mai 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> Je viens d'installer parallels version 2.5 que j'ai acheté en licence en boite + XP Pro SP2, le tout fonctionne bien pour l'instant aucun problème lors de l'installation d'ailleurs super simple *mais* 2 questions :
> 
> 
> 1) quand je suis sous XP parallels les touches du clavier Mac ne sont pas toutes identiques et je pédale car je ne trouve pas certaines touches clavier comme par exemple *@* pour les adresses emails...
> ...


----------



## Tuncurry (25 Mai 2007)

anneee a dit:


> Ben voilà pour l'instant, alors si une bonne âme passe par ici


Bonjour.
Je crois que les réponses apportées sont claires. Après avoir essayé BootCamp pendant 1 an, je suis passé à Parallels et l'intégration est vraiment parfaite y compris avec des configs réseaux complexes. (VPN et Cie) Quand à la rapidité, n'utilisant pas d'applis 3D ou jeux, je ne souffre d'aucune sensation de ralentissement par rapport à ce que je pouvait avoir sous BootCamp. Je suis donc un utilisateur comblé d'autant plus que la quasi totalité des pbs relevés dans cette section ont une réponse efficace, à commencer par la mappage correct du clavier mac sous XP donné par l'utilitaire "ClavierMacfrv2.1"

Pour les vidéos flash, il suffit d'installer les players Adobe. Il n'y a pas d'incompatibilité. J'ai installé la version Flash MX sur mon Parallels et ca tourne impec.
Quant aux disques externes, clés, dossiers partagés, etc.. il suffit de les déclarer une fois la VM arretée comme déjà mentionné.

_Enfin, je viens de tester l'intégration avec Office et un PocketPC (Asus Mypal) et ca marche aussi impec._

_Bref, je remercie tous les contributeurs précédents de ce topic puisque c'est après l'avoir lu que j'ai décidé d'acheter PD.... _

_T._


----------



## WinMac (25 Mai 2007)

Merci 
Pour le point 1 je viens de trouver &#231;a :

- La touche &#8220; @ &#8221; est aussi faisable avec la combinaison &#8220; Alt droite &#8220; +  touche &#8220; &#224; 0  &#8220;
- La touche &#8220; \ &#8221; est aussi faisable avec la combinaison &#8220; Alt droite &#8220; + touche &#8220; ! 8 &#8220; ou avec la combinaison  &#8220; Alt droite &#8220; + touche &#8220; / &#8220; 

Existe-t'il quelque part un tableau de correspondance Mac/Win ?
@+


----------



## WinMac (25 Mai 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> 2. ben c'est ptet pas le bon driver ? vas donc sur le site de shockwave flash non reessayer


Merci, je viens de trouver enfin ! En fait, il s'agissait du "contrôle Active X" qui n'était pas installé :rose:


----------



## silos (26 Mai 2007)

Bonjour,

Parallels g&#232;re t'il le Firewire ?

Sous XP, mon iPod 20Go format&#233; FAT32, n'est reconnu qu'en USB2, pas en FW.

Silos


----------



## Gatika (7 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, 

J'aimerais beaucoup savoir si Xp sp2 en oem ca pose un problème quelque conque vis à vis la version complète (boite) sur parrallels et/ou bootcamp ?

Enfin vous me seriez vraiment gré si vous pouviez me dire si vous pensez qu'un logiciel de poker type www.pkr.com tourne avec parrallels ?

Merci beaucoup


----------



## TiTNiCo (7 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
Je ne sais pas si la question a déjà été posé mais voilà:
J'ai ouvert une session que j'ai appelé XP sous Mac. J'ai installé Parallels dedans avec Windows XP. Tout marche parfaitement. J'ai demandé l'ouverture de Parallels lors de l'ouverture de la session. Et voilà ma question: Parallels s'ouvre très bien mais la machine virtuelle ne se met pas en marche il faut appuyer sur "lecture" (bouton vert avec une flèche) pour activer la machine virtuelle. Y a-t-il dans les configurations quelque chose à cocher qui permette de mettre en route la machine virtuelle dés l'ouverture de Parallels?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Tiberius (7 Juin 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne sais pas si la question a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; pos&#233; mais voil&#224;:
> J'ai ouvert une session que j'ai appel&#233; XP sous Mac. J'ai install&#233; Parallels dedans avec Windows XP. Tout marche parfaitement. J'ai demand&#233; l'ouverture de Parallels lors de l'ouverture de la session. Et voil&#224; ma question: Parallels s'ouvre tr&#232;s bien mais la machine virtuelle ne se met pas en marche il faut appuyer sur "lecture" (bouton vert avec une fl&#232;che) pour activer la machine virtuelle. Y a-t-il dans les configurations quelque chose &#224; cocher qui permette de mettre en route la machine virtuelle d&#233;s l'ouverture de Parallels?
> Merci d'avance



Il ne faut pas ouvrir Parallels au lancement mais directement le fichier de configuration que tu veux lancer (le fichier .pvs)


----------



## RyuTib (7 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,

Je vais prochainement acquérir un MacBook Pro 15 pouces et j'hésite entre Bootcamp et Parallels pour une utilisation de Windows XP. Je voudrais savoir si l'utilisation de Parallels ne baisse pas les performances de XP ? Car je souhaiterais visionner sous XP des vidéos en haute définition (720p en mkv) et je me demande si cela est possible.

Merci
Thibaut


----------



## TiTNiCo (7 Juin 2007)

Et on trouve ca ou Tiberius? Merci


----------



## Tiberius (7 Juin 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Et on trouve ca ou Tiberius? Merci



~_nom_utilisateur_/Library/Parallels/_*nom_de_la_machine*_/_*nom_de_la_machine*_.pvs


----------



## Tarul (7 Juin 2007)

Gatika a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'aimerais beaucoup savoir si Xp sp2 en oem ca pose un problème quelque conque vis à vis la version complète (boite) sur parrallels et/ou bootcamp ?
> 
> ...



Non, il n'y a aucun problème. Je dirais même que Windows xp SP2 est le windows qui fonctionne le mieux quelque soit sa manière de démarrer sur nos machines version intel.


----------



## Toumak (7 Juin 2007)

Comme promis il y a quelque jours, une toute nouvelle beta vient de sortir
il s'agit en effet de la première beta de la version 3.0 qui apporte un bon lot de nouveauté et principalement le support tant attendu de l'accélération 3D
->DOWNLOAD<-​
Je teste ça de suite  

EDIT :
étant donné que c'est une nouvelle version, il faut une nouvelle license,on pouvait s'en douter !
Mais le problème c'est que même les clés d'activation du mode DEMO ne marchent pas   :rateau: 
Il va encore falloir un peu patienter


----------



## ficelle (8 Juin 2007)

DL en cours depuis  30 min, machine virtuelle sauvegard&#233;, mais encore 15 min &#224; patienter 

EDIT : j'ai eu un nouveau serial en updade &#224; 30&#8364; la semaine derni&#232;re


----------



## Toumak (8 Juin 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> DL en cours depuis  30 min, machine virtuelle sauvegardé, mais encore 15 min à patienter



   tu dl à du dombien :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (8 Juin 2007)

actuelement à 23 ko/s 

mais quand on aime...


----------



## Jerome_C (8 Juin 2007)

ficelle a dit:


> actuelement à 23 ko/s
> 
> mais quand on aime...


La v3 est-elle le build 4124 ou c'est un autre téléchargement ? 

Au vu des nouveauté annoncées, et vu que je suis ravi du produit actuel, j'ai moi aussi acheté la v3 sur l'offre promotionnelle d'upgrade à 30, mais dans les mails avec la licence il n'y a pas d'instructions pour récupérer la version, ils disent "Le fabricant mettra le service à disposition par courrier électronique dans les 48 prochaines heures" :mouais:


----------



## ficelle (8 Juin 2007)

c'est bien la 4124

&#231;a tourne tr&#232;s bien sur un mini avec 2 go de ram, mais difficile de faire une diff&#233;rence avec la version pr&#233;c&#233;dente... vu mon usage

demain, je teste sur mon mbp avec une demo de quake ou autre


----------



## Tarul (8 Juin 2007)

il est &#224; noter que cette version n&#233;cessite de red&#233;marrer l'ordinateur &#224; la fin de l'installation.


----------



## Salix (8 Juin 2007)

bonjour,
ma machine , iMac 20', Intel Core 2 Duo, 2,16 ghz, 1go de rame.

A vous lire tous je constate que vous n'avez eu aucun problème avec  Parallels.
Moi si, en Avril dernier j'en fait l'acquisition je constate qu'il n'a pas la 3D je décide donc de le désinstaller et de repartir sous Windows, menu pomme, préférences système, redemarrer....sauf que l'icone de Windows a disparu...
Je reboote le mac et là écran blanc avec une petite mappemonde au centre qui clignote.
je réussie tant bien que mal à le remettre en route.
Hier soir, sachant que la version avec 3D était sortie, je la récupère, installe, ça à l'air de fonctionner sauf que lorsque je décide de lancer le jeu pour lequel il me fallait Parralels on m'annonce que je n'ai pas la 3D.
Je quitte Parralels pour rebooter sous Windows qui s'ouvre normalement mais qui dans la foulée reboote à chaque fois.
retour sous mac en appuyant sur Alt, les applis ne fonctionnent plus sous Windows, oui j'avais activé les Outils.
Désinstallation de Parralels, rebootage sous Windows, avec comme résultat,  carte vidéo hs, fond d'écran noir.
Recherche de pilote, tout redevient apparement normal sauf qu'il reboote toujours dès que j'ouvre une application avec le message suivant : que le problème viendrait de l'installation de soit : un nouveau matériel soit un nouveau logiciel...
Cet après midi de vais devoir réinstaller Windows XP avec tout les problèmes de perte que je vais avoir.


Désolée pour la longueur du texte


----------



## Toumak (8 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> il est à noter que cette version nécessite de redémarrer l'ordinateur à la fin de l'installation.



Ah bon ! moi j'ai pas eu à réinstaller


----------



## Salix (8 Juin 2007)

une erreur c'est la carte graphique et pas la carte vidéo :rose:


----------



## Toumak (8 Juin 2007)

Salix a dit:


> une erreur c'est la carte graphique et pas la carte vidéo :rose:



c'est pareil :rateau:


----------



## Salix (8 Juin 2007)

je suis "blonde" parfois :rose:

merci


----------



## macaddicted (8 Juin 2007)

j'ai la version 2.5 française ( avanquest france ) ... quid de la mise à jour en V3 pour la version française ? je n'ai trouvé que la version english :rateau:


----------



## scoodyflo (11 Juin 2007)

Bonjour , 

J'aimerais savoir s'il est possible de lire ou dans rentrer dans une image disque ou clone  cree par Parallels desktop? Pour récuperer un fichier un dossier à l'interieur. 

Heureusement j'ai crée un clone de sauvegarde qu'il fonctionne parfaitement bien... c'est pratique mais il ne manque certains fichiers de travail :sleep: 


Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

ce que je vais dire est peut-être faux ne l'ayant jamais essayé mais avec la dernière version de parallels, il y a un nouveau programme qui est apparu : parallels explorer
peut-être 'agit-il d'un d'un soft pour explorer ses machine virtuelles  
à essayer


----------



## scoodyflo (11 Juin 2007)

pour le moment , j'ai trouvé  "parallels image tools" , et je transforme mon image win XP en peu maze en image disque que j'espere arriver  a lire avec mac OS....
Je croise  les doigts , et j'ai deux dossiers important a recuperer !!!


----------



## scoodyflo (11 Juin 2007)

TROUVE   OUF    


Grace a l'utilitaire "parallels image tools"  j'ai donc crée une image disque ... mette  " .DMG" derniere le mnom de votre nouvelle image disque ... le tour est joué , Mac os X ouvre le disque  et vous pouvez recuperer vos dossiers super important ... 

Voila , je peux donc de nouveau travailler sur ma version de sauvergarde de fonctionne parfaitement bien !!


----------



## Toumak (11 Juin 2007)

bon à savoir


----------



## scoodyflo (11 Juin 2007)

Cette outils est vraiment pratique. Je suis sauvé des eaux , j'etais un grand stress ce matin  
Dans l'action : j'ai même pu récupèrer des fichiers système pour ne pas tout réinstaller. 

Parallels Image Tool se trouve dans le dossier parallels 

Il faut placer après le mot de votre nouvelle image,  "nomdevotreimage"--> .dmg
Lancer le process (prévoir de la place) 

10 GO image parallels  = 30 GO image 

il suffira juste de double cliquer sur le fichier "nomdevotreimage.dmg" et vous pouvez ouvrir lire et déplacer vers l'extérieur ce que vous désirez !!!


Donc si vous avez de la place sur votre DD ... Faites des sauvegardes ou un clone  pour évitez les mauvaises surprises ...


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Juin 2007)

Sans avoir rien fait de particulier, avec la dernière version (v3) de parallels, quand ma machine est ouverte j'ai le disque C de la machine windows qui est monté dans le finder.

Mais évidemment, si la machine se lance plus, ça peut être pratique de la voir "de l'extérieur".


----------



## scoodyflo (11 Juin 2007)

j'ai la version 2.5 FR 3188     

J'attend de voir les critiques de la version 3 avant de faire le pas ...


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Juin 2007)

flobipro a dit:


> j'ai la version 2.5 FR 3188
> 
> J'attends de voir les critiques de la version 3 avant de faire le pas ...


Ouai, c'est celle d'avant en effet. 

Je suis très content avec la v3, pas de problème notoire pour le moment, je n'ai pas creusé les options de sécurité, mais ça a l'air intéressant (snapshot). 

L'intégration os x / machine (xp dans mon cas) est plus fouillé, on peut lancer des applis os x en double cliquant certains types de fichiers depuis XP (conséquence directe de la visualisation par défaut du volume xp depuis os x). 

En revanche je n'ai pas bien vu la différence entre le mode cohérence et "cohérence v2" comme ils l'appellent... qui est toujours aussi bien cependant.


----------



## TiTNiCo (12 Juin 2007)

Petit soucis qui je pense n'est rien d'important mais apr&#232;s il faut savoir comment faire... J'ai Windows sous Parallels et un programme qui permet de r&#233;cup&#233;rer mes vid&#233;os de ma cam&#233;ra mini DVD. Le probl&#232;me, quand je la branche et que Windows est lanc&#233; sous Parallels, Mac d&#233;tecte bien un DVD en USB mais Windows ne le d&#233;tecte pas... Y a-t-il une configuration particuli&#232;re &#224; faire pour que Windows d&#233;tecte ma Cam&#233;ra DVD? Merci


----------



## Jerome_C (12 Juin 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Petit soucis qui je pense n'est rien d'important mais après il faut savoir comment faire... J'ai Windows sous Parallels et un programme qui permet de récupérer mes vidéos de ma caméra mini DVD. Le problème, quand je la branche et que Windows est lancé sous Parallels, Mac détecte bien un DVD en USB mais Windows ne le détecte pas... Y a-t-il une configuration particulière à faire pour que Windows détecte ma Caméra DVD? Merci


Oui il y a des options USB dans les propriétés de la machine (elle doit être arrêtée), je l'ai pas sous les yeux ici mais je pense d'ailleurs que ça a déjà été cité dans ce même thread (bonne recherche  )

En revanche moi je constate l'inverse : j'ai des périphériques USB qui, si la machine est en marche, ne sont plus vus par mac os x, je dois fermer la machine pour pouvoir les voir sous os x. C'est normal ?


----------



## TiTNiCo (12 Juin 2007)

Ca me le fait aussi... ou faut=il aller pour voir les configuration USB? Merci


----------



## Jerome_C (12 Juin 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Ca me le fait aussi... ou faut=il aller pour voir les configuration USB? Merci


Maintenant que je suis chez moi : 
- machine arrêtée, 
- menu Edit (je te laisse deviner l'option à choisir), 
- section USB controller dans la liste du Configuration Editor, Enabled coché et connection option = connect to guest OS (chez moi). 

Il y a aussi l'option "connect to mac os x", je me demande quelle est l'idée. L'aide ne parle que de l'option des versions antérieures (je suppose), "connect USB devices automatically" (case à cocher, qui n'existe plus), que je me souviens avoir eu besoin d'activer quand j'avais installé la version d'avant, et donc après upgrade de ma machine en v3, c'est "connect to guest os" qui a été choisi.

Voila tout ce que je peux en dire.


----------



## TiTNiCo (13 Juin 2007)

Petite question aussi: En Upgradant vers la v3 il faut tout réinstaller Windows XP ou il y a un moyen de récupérer quelque chose?


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Juin 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Petite question aussi: En Upgradant vers la v3 il faut tout réinstaller Windows XP ou il y a un moyen de récupérer quelque chose?


Meuh non mon bon Môssieur, ça récupère tout tout seul, oeuf corse ! 

En revanche il est conseillé de backuper la bête avant de lui faire manger la poudre magique. Il le rappelle d'ailleurs bien lui même en lançant l'opération. 

Pour ma part, j'ai fait un clone machine via le menu, après quelques frayeurs en voulant utiliser un utilitaire calamiteux dont je tairai le nom (yemuzip).


----------



## Tarul (13 Juin 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Petite question aussi: En Upgradant vers la v3 il faut tout réinstaller Windows XP ou il y a un moyen de récupérer quelque chose?



Il y a sans doute a mettre à jour les parallels tools.


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Il y a sans doute a mettre à jour les parallels tools.


Oui oui en effet, j'oubliais, mais il te le propose tout seul (au démarrage d'après il me semble).

Sauf que chez moi il redemandait l'install à chaque redémarrage :mouais: un rapide ticket sur leur support online et la solution est arrivée très vite : remettre le lecteur DVD par défaut car bizarrement c'est l'image disque du setup d'install des tools qui s'était mise par défaut à la place. En tous cas bravo le support !


----------



## philbon (15 Juin 2007)

Bonjour, je reviens vers vous  pour savoir si parmi vous ,possessuers de macbook intel core duo, parrallels reconnait le superdrive comme un lecteur graveur
 dasns mon cas il est reconnu com lecteur cd/dvd
malgre toutes les manip precedemment indiquées sur ce forum, cela ne fct pas
 y atil une version particuliere de parralels qui fct sur ce point?
s 
 merci 
phil


----------



## DarKOrange (15 Juin 2007)

philbon a dit:


> Bonjour, je reviens vers vous  pour savoir si parmi vous ,possessuers de macbook intel core duo, parrallels reconnait le superdrive comme un lecteur graveur
> dasns mon cas il est reconnu com lecteur cd/dvd
> malgre toutes les manip precedemment indiqu&#233;es sur ce forum, cela ne fct pas
> y atil une version particuliere de parralels qui fct sur ce point?
> ...



Salut, par respect pour ceux qui vont te lire et &#233;ventuellement te r&#233;pondre merci de relire ton message avant de poster, corriger les fautes, mettre les accents aux bons endroits et supprimer les abr&#233;viations.


----------



## TiTNiCo (15 Juin 2007)

2 problèmes me font encore face:
- Je n'arrive pas à utiliser ma iSight intégré sous Parallels avec MSN, pas détecté? Comment faire?
- Impossible de taper @ ou # et tous les symbole associé à Alt Gr sous Windows. Comment faire?


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Juin 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> 2 problèmes me font encore face:
> - Je n'arrive pas à utiliser ma iSight intégré sous Parallels avec MSN, pas détecté? Comment faire?
> - Impossible de taper @ ou # et tous les symbole associé à Alt Gr sous Windows. Comment faire?


Pour le clavier essaye donc les touches du haut en combinaison avec alt et shift-alt (ou ctrl-alt je sais plus, au bureau j'ai pas de mac ) du clavier mac : tu trouves tout.

Pour la vidéo, je passe


----------



## Exxon (17 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai une question qui me tarode et plutot que de me faire du mauvais sang je prefere la partager avec vous :

J'ai installé Bootcamp sur une deuxieme partition. Jusque la tout va bien.
Par la suite j'ai voulu installer parallels et ca a marché en utilisant la mm partition de windows que bootcamp. Et la vous vous dites : Mais il est ou le probleme  

Le truc c'est que lorsque je lance parallels il me "supprime" la partition XP du bureau (pour simplifier et en langage Exxon => Oh @*$%   j'ai plus l'icone de ma partition XP..le batard il me l'a supprimé."). Et lorsque je vais checker dans l utilitaire de disque il me dit qu'elle n'est pas monté. Elle est en grisé en fait.

Comment je fais pour retrouver l icone de ma partition Windows sur mon bureau?

Merci a vous 

PS : Dans tous les cas ca marche super bien bootcamp + parallel


----------



## Toumak (17 Juin 2007)

ben tu peux rien y faire
c'est comme ça
comme il a besoin de la partition il la démonte. point


----------



## Exxon (17 Juin 2007)

Toumak a dit:


> ben tu peux rien y faire
> c'est comme ça
> comme il a besoin de la partition il la démonte. point



Oueh mais quand je quitte Parallels il l'a remonte pas? 
Il est pire que ma cops parallels...il range rien une fois qu'il s'en est servi :love:


----------



## Toumak (17 Juin 2007)

ça c'est pas très normal  
quand tu as quitté parallels, essaie de relancer le finder, c'est peut-être ça


----------



## TiTNiCo (18 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C j'ai téléchargé la dernière version de Parallels mais avant de l'installer j'aimerais avoir le détail de ce qu'il faut faire pour que je puisse avec la nouvelle version utiliser la machine virtuelle actuelle.
Je viens d'avoir un  message m'avertissant qu'il ne me reste plus que 5 jours d'essai. J'ai parallels mais la clé d'activation ne fonctionne pas pourquoi? Il faut une autre version de parallels?
Merci d'avance


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Juin 2007)

TiTNiCo a dit:


> Jerome_C j'ai t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; la derni&#232;re version de Parallels mais avant de l'installer j'aimerais avoir le d&#233;tail de ce qu'il faut faire pour que je puisse avec la nouvelle version utiliser la machine virtuelle actuelle.
> Je viens d'avoir un  message m'avertissant qu'il ne me reste plus que 5 jours d'essai. J'ai parallels mais la cl&#233; d'activation ne fonctionne pas pourquoi? Il faut une autre version de parallels?
> Merci d'avance


Je n'ai rien fait de sp&#233;cial (&#224; part un backup), quand tu installes la v3 il convertit la machine au nouveau format (il explique pourquoi dans le message d'avertissement), c'est tr&#232;s rapide, et apr&#232;s faut juste r&#233;installer les tools (on en a parl&#233; plus haut dans ce thread).

Pour la cl&#233; je ne sais que dire, tu parles de la cl&#233; gratuite ? si c'est la cl&#233; payante, ben moi j'ai achet&#233; l'upgrade et j'ai mis cette cl&#233; durant l'install et &#231;a a march&#233; (j'avais eu une autre cl&#233; lors de l'achat de la version ant&#233;rieure).

Sinon ils ont un support via le site, ils r&#233;pondent assez rapidement.


----------



## Anonyme (22 Juin 2007)

Bonjour,
J'ai vu sur le manuel d'utilisateur de Parallele desktop qu'avec Windows , il fallait avoir 32GB disponible !  

Question aux utilisateurs :

Quelle place prends vraiment " cette usine a gaz " ?  

Merci


----------



## Tarul (22 Juin 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai vu sur le manuel d'utilisateur de Parallele desktop qu'avec Windows , il fallait avoir 32GB disponible !
> 
> Question aux utilisateurs :
> ...



Tout dépend de ce que tu veux faire. Un 32Go pour un windows te permet d'installer pas mals d'applications.  Si tu as besoin que d'une ou deux application 10GO peuvent suffire.

Bref il faut compter le minimum pour le système virtuel (5GO je crois pour XP mais sans rien d'autre :rateau plus ces applications.


----------



## Anonyme (23 Juin 2007)

OK , apparemment on peut choisir une installation personnalis&#233;e et choisir la taille de la machine virtuelle sinon c'est les 32GB qui seront allou&#233;s directement pour Windows.

merci Tarul


----------



## Anonyme (24 Juin 2007)

avec cette dernière version j'ai malheureusement des kernel panic lors de l'insertion d'une Sonde de calibrage USB  

Suivant les versions de Parallels, soit ça marche soit ça plante méchamment :mouais: 
il y a encore des progrès à faire au niveau de l'USB.


----------



## Jerome_C (24 Juin 2007)

sangheeta a dit:


> OK , apparemment on peut choisir une installation personnalisée et choisir la taille de la machine virtuelle sinon c'est les 32GB qui seront alloués directement pour Windows.
> 
> merci Tarul


C'est au moment de l'installation seulement ? on ne peut pas le changer après ? (je ne vois pas d'option pour ça)


----------



## David_b (24 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> C'est au moment de l'installation seulement ? on ne peut pas le changer après ? (je ne vois pas d'option pour ça)



Tu peux le faire après, en modifiant les régalges de la machine virtuelle mais ça va reformater (effacer) le disque. Tu devras réinstaller.


De toute façon, le disque virtuel, c'est une image disque (ou je sais pas quoi) qui est compressée, et ne consomme réellement que ce dont il abesoin pour stocker Windows et les applis installées. Plus on installe de trucs dans Windows plus le disque virtuel gonfle, jusqu'à 32GO maxi par défaut. Le mien doit faire 14Go, je crois...

Ou bien j'ai rien pigé au machin ?
:rose:


----------



## Pharmacos (24 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> C'est au moment de l'installation seulement ? on ne peut pas le changer après ? (je ne vois pas d'option pour ça)



Si on peut le faire 

Il fat juste retrouver la procédure soit sur macgé  dans un des thread de parallels 
soit sur goolge !

C'est pas dur à faire


----------



## Jerome_C (25 Juin 2007)

Pharmacos a dit:


> Si on peut le faire
> 
> Il fat juste retrouver la procédure soit sur macgé  dans un des thread de parallels
> soit sur goolge !
> ...


Ah en effet la mienne ne fait que 6,x Go, j'ai de la marge de toutes façons, et si ça croit tout seul selon le besoin pour l'instant c'est plus que bien.


----------



## guedjo1 (27 Juin 2007)

*Bonjour J'ai un gros probl&#232;me j'aimerais bien qu'on m'aide lorsque je connecte un USB sur windowz il y a ce message d'erreur qui s'affiche.....j'arrivais &#224; le faire mais j'arrive plus... quelqu'un peut il m'aider!!????*


----------



## Pharmacos (27 Juin 2007)

Ben si c'est un disque dur démonte le de mac os x !
Sinon va dans "devices" > "usb" et sélectionne celui que tu veux  

Pas besoin d'écrire aussi gros ! nous ne sommes pas aveugle


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juin 2007)

guedjo1 a dit:


> *Bonjour J'ai un gros probl&#232;me j'aimerais bien qu'on m'aide lorsque je connecte un USB sur windowz il y a ce message d'erreur qui s'affiche.....j'arrivais &#224; le faire mais j'arrive plus... quelqu'un peut il m'aider!!????*





cela peut-&#234;tre ce que je disais &#224; page pr&#233;c&#233;dente ... c'est &#224; dire la faute a parallels qui sur une version fait une gestion fiable de l'USB mais envoi ce message l&#224; (que j'ai d&#233;j&#224; eu) avec une autre version qui ne g&#232;re pas correctement l'USB.
Il n'y a rien &#224; faire ...

Et comme le dit Pharmacos, pas la peine d'&#233;crire en gros/gras


----------



## gwena (28 Juin 2007)

pas de news concernant la gestion de l'isight via parallels?
le son marche ds msn mais on a pas d'image... en meme temps la qualité vidéo d'msn est tellement pourrie...


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Juin 2007)

gwena a dit:


> pas de news concernant la gestion de l'isight via parallels?
> le son marche ds msn mais on a pas d'image... en meme temps la qualité vidéo d'msn est tellement pourrie...


J'ai découvert il y a peu le msn messenger (windows live ?) pour mac, mais y'a pas de support vidéo.

Je crois que le mieux pour faire de la vidéo entre mac et PC c'est encore skype.


----------



## sylzanne (28 Juin 2007)

Bonjour à Tous!

Je viens d'effectuer une MàJ proposée par Mac (MàJ superdrive 2.1, MàJ Mac OSX intel 10.4.10 et Security Update 2007-006 (universal)) et depuis je n'arrive plus à connecter un usb sur //. De plus, lorsque j'ai relancé // une fenetre s'est affiché me disant que windows lançait une vérification du disque qui ne se finit jamais.

Je suis coincé! Aidez moi je vous en supplie, je dois lire les carte vitale de mes patients et me faire payer par cet intermédiaire, je suis dans le caca!!

Merci par avance


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> Bonjour &#224; Tous!
> 
> Je viens d'effectuer une M&#224;J propos&#233;e par Mac (M&#224;J superdrive 2.1, M&#224;J Mac OSX intel 10.4.10 et Security Update 2007-006 (universal)) et depuis je n'arrive plus &#224; connecter un usb sur //. De plus, lorsque j'ai relanc&#233; // une fenetre s'est affich&#233; me disant que windows lan&#231;ait une v&#233;rification du disque qui ne se finit jamais.
> 
> ...


D&#233;cid&#233;ment cette MAJ 10.4.10 fait bien des d&#233;g&#226;ts en ce qui concerne entre autre la connexion des DD USB sur les Macs Intel&#8230;

Cela a d&#233;j&#224; &#233;t&#233; &#233;voqu&#233; sur le forum Mac OSX et malheureusement pas de solution encore&#8230;  

Enfin si, revenir sur un clone pr&#233;c&#233;demment fait, le clonage de s&#233;curit&#233; &#233;tant pr&#233;conis&#233; avant tout type de Maj concernant le syst&#232;me ou la s&#233;curit&#233;, ou bien attendre le correctif d'Apple&#8230;

En attendant une r&#233;paration des autorisations serait d&#233;j&#224; bien &#224; faire&#8230;


----------



## sylzanne (28 Juin 2007)

Salut,

Donc je ne peux plus lire les cartes vitales de mes patients, je ne peux plus me faire payer, ils ne peuvent plus se faire rembourser et tout ça grâce à cette MàJ. Moi qui suis nul en informatique je ne savais pas qu'on risquait quelquechose avec les MàJ Mac, donc je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde. Personne n'a une solution?

S'il vous plaît.


----------



## Dos Jones (28 Juin 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Donc je ne peux plus lire les cartes vitales de mes patients, je ne peux plus me faire payer, ils ne peuvent plus se faire rembourser et tout &#231;a gr&#226;ce &#224; cette M&#224;J. Moi qui suis nul en informatique je ne savais pas qu'on risquait quelquechose avec les M&#224;J Mac, donc je n'ai pas fait de sauvegarde. Personne n'a une solution?
> 
> S'il vous pla&#238;t.


De notre c&#244;t&#233; pas pour l'instant&#8230;  

Par contre un coup de tel &#224; Apple et une bonne enguelade pourrait &#233;ventuellement acc&#233;l&#233;rer le processus de correctif&#8230;

Sinon comme cela &#224; la vol&#233;e, trouver dans l'entourage une personne &#233;quip&#233; en Mac non Intel + 1 DD externe firewire. Copier ton DD usb via ce Mac dessus celui en firewire. Rebrancher le firewire sur ton ordi. A priori les probl&#232;mes de la Maj concernent plut&#244;t les DDs externe en USB&#8230;

Ce serait du d&#233;pannage et je ne peux te garantir du r&#233;sultat&#8230;:mouais:


----------



## sylzanne (28 Juin 2007)

Dos Jones a dit:


> De notre côté pas pour l'instant
> 
> Par contre un coup de tel à Apple et une bonne enguelade pourrait éventuellement accélérer le processus de correctif
> 
> ...



J'avais déjà passé un coup de fil avant de voir que je n'étais pas le seul à avoir des problèmes, mais je m'en vais de ce pas repasser un coup de télephone et gueuler fort!!! Sinon pour ton autre solution je ne suis pas du tout capable de réaliser cette manipulation mais merci quand même pour ton aide.


----------



## Tarul (28 Juin 2007)

sylzanne a dit:


> J'avais déjà passé un coup de fil avant de voir que je n'étais pas le seul à avoir des problèmes, mais je m'en vais de ce pas repasser un coup de télephone et gueuler fort!!! Sinon pour ton autre solution je ne suis pas du tout capable de réaliser cette manipulation mais merci quand même pour ton aide.



En tout cas passer par vmware n'arrangera pas les choses, car lui aussi ne peut plus monter les périphériques USB.

Ne peux-tu pas utiliser windows sur bootcamp pendant 1  mois? Par contre il te manquera les données qui était dans la vmware.

A moins que tu vas sur windows-bootcamp, que tu installes la version windows de parallels, puis que lance ta machine virtuelle(que tu auras copiée sur la partition windows depuis ta partition mac) afin de ne pas perdre les données. Bref, solution possible mais encore plus lourde que la 1ere.  

Après il reste la beuglante auprès d'apple ou de parallels.


----------



## guedjo1 (29 Juin 2007)

Je suis content de savoir que ça n'arrive pas qu'à moi ce pb de maj, mais jusqu'à qand ça va durer... j'utilise windows pour lire les cartes vitales et passer mes commandes et si j'ai pas l'USB qui marche je suis mort!!!!! 
Ya t'il une alternative?????????


----------



## Tarul (29 Juin 2007)

guedjo1 a dit:


> Je suis content de savoir que &#231;a n'arrive pas qu'&#224; moi ce pb de maj, mais jusqu'&#224; qand &#231;a va durer... j'utilise windows pour lire les cartes vitales et passer mes commandes et si j'ai pas l'USB qui marche je suis mort!!!!!
> Ya t'il une alternative?????????


 

As-tu besoin de tes donn&#233;es qui sont actuellement sur ta machine virtuelle?

Si c'est non, alors installes windows sur bootcamp, l&#224; tu auras le support USB.


----------



## Jerome_C (29 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> As-tu besoin de tes données qui sont actuellement sur ta machine virtuelle?
> 
> Si c'est non, alors installes windows sur bootcamp, là tu auras le support USB.


On peut toutefois raisonnablement espérer que cela va être corrigé par un patch (de parallels) qui n'est plus compatible avec la 10.4.10 ?


----------



## Tarul (29 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> On peut toutefois raisonnablement espérer que cela va être corrigé par un patch (de parallels) qui n'est plus compatible avec la 10.4.10 ?


 
on peut l'esperer, mais lorsque l'on est dans l'urgence et que l'on n'a pas de clone anterieur, il faut bien une solution. Je pense à guedjo1 qui est dans l'urgence.


----------



## Jerome_C (29 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> on peut l'esperer, mais lorsque l'on est dans l'urgence et que l'on n'a pas de clone anterieur, il faut bien une solution. Je pense &#224; guedjo1 qui est dans l'urgence.


Je pense qu'il a &#233;t&#233; clair : toutes les manips que vous d&#233;crivez sont &#224; mon avis assez complexes pour lui, et ne sont pas &#224; la port&#233;e d'un utilisateur non bidouilleur. 

Peut-&#234;tre l'installation de bootcamp est la plus simple ? on peut utiliser l'image de parallels si on installe bootcamp &#224; posteriori ? Car je pense qu'il veut retrouver ses softs et donn&#233;es telles qu'install&#233;es sous parallels.


----------



## Tarul (29 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Je pense qu'il a été clair : toutes les manips que vous décrivez sont à mon avis assez complexes pour lui, et ne sont pas à la portée d'un utilisateur non bidouilleur.
> 
> Peut-être l'installation de bootcamp est la plus simple ? on peut utiliser l'image de parallels si on installe bootcamp à posteriori ? Car je pense qu'il veut retrouver ses softs et données telles qu'installées sous parallels.



Il n'y a aucune solution simple ou satisfaisante à son problème à l'heure actuelle.

Bootcamp, plus de problème, mais il perd ses données.

Vmware beta 4.1, et là aussi il perd ses données l'oblige a réinstaller windows.


----------



## Jerome_C (30 Juin 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Il n'y a aucune solution simple ou satisfaisante à son problème à l'heure actuelle.
> 
> Bootcamp, plus de problème, mais il perd ses données.
> 
> Vmware beta 4.1, et là aussi il perd ses données l'oblige a réinstaller windows.


La vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille 

D'une façon générale, si je comprends bien, il vaut mieux d'abord installer un windows sous bootcamp puis créer une machine virtuelle avec parallels qui réutilise la partition bootcamp, comme ça on peut l'utiliser avec les deux, c'est cela ? 

parce qu'en fait l'inverse n'est pas possible ? 

ou j'ai rien compris ?


----------



## Tarul (30 Juin 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> La vie n'est pas un long fleuve tranquille


Surtout en informatique.  


> D'une façon générale, si je comprends bien, il vaut mieux d'abord installer un windows sous bootcamp puis créer une machine virtuelle avec parallels qui réutilise la partition bootcamp, comme ça on peut l'utiliser avec les deux, c'est cela ?
> 
> parce qu'en fait l'inverse n'est pas possible ?
> 
> ou j'ai rien compris ?


D'une façon général, 
il faut faire des sauvegardes. Ainsi on peut facilement (enfin presque) réinstaller windows quelque soit son support (c'est à dire bootcamp, ou machine virtuelle).

Le problème de notre ami médecin aurait été plus simple si il possédait une sauvegarde. Il aurait pu ainsi passer facilement de parallels vers bootcamp ou vmware. Au prix d'une réinstallation de windows.

Maintenant la situation de Bootcamp + un logiciel de virtualisation exploitant la partition de bootcamp.
Cela a l'avantage que si parallels(ou vmware) ne gère plus l'usb à cause d'une mise à jour de mac os, on peut redémarrer sous bootcamp. On ne perd pas les données, et on a toujours l'usb.
Mais attention, il peut y avoir un bug(soit de bootcamp ou de parallels par exemple) qui peuvent vous faire perdre des données ou l'accès à windows. C'est arrivé récemment à un de nos membres.

La sauvegarde est primordiale quelque soit le système, surtout si vos données sont importantes. Elles vous permettent aussi de réinstaller sans trop de perte si le besoin s'en fait sentir.


Enfin, il n'y a pas de solution qui est meilleur que l'autre(elles ont toutes des avantages et des inconvénients), tout dépend de vos besoins.
J'espère avoir été plus clair.


----------



## Jerome_C (1 Juillet 2007)

Juste une info pour notre malheureux médecin, qui ne va pas beaucoup l'aider, certes.

J'ai moi même eu l'occasion de tester l'USB sous la version actuelle de parallels avec le patch 10.4.10 : ben heu, ça marche normal quoi...

Mais donc c'est ptet pas lié du tout à l'upgrade OS X, y'a ptet autre chose qui a changé dans la config ? un réglage parallels ?


----------



## Tarul (1 Juillet 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Juste une info pour notre malheureux médecin, qui ne va pas beaucoup l'aider, certes.
> 
> J'ai moi même eu l'occasion de tester l'USB sous la version actuelle de parallels avec le patch 10.4.10 : ben heu, ça marche normal quoi...
> 
> Mais donc c'est ptet pas lié du tout à l'upgrade OS X, y'a ptet autre chose qui a changé dans la config ? un réglage parallels ?



Quand tu dis version actuelle, tu penses à quelle version précisément?


----------



## Maubuisson (1 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

je suis un petit nouveau sur Mac et ici, j'espère que je suis au bon endroit.......

Jusque aujourd'hui ou Apple m'a proposé une mise à jour, les USB fonctionnaient bien avec Parallels.

mais depuis la mise à jour, que nenni, rien à faire, Parallels me dit toujours qu'il ne peut connecter car une autre opération en cours.......

Rien n'est en cours, j'ai réinitialisé, remis en route au moins 5 fois rien à faire, impossible d'utiliser les ports USB.......

Dois je tout réinstaler ?                         

merci


----------



## Tarul (1 Juillet 2007)

Maubuisson a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> je suis un petit nouveau sur Mac et ici, j'espère que je suis au bon endroit.......
> 
> ...



As-tu lu ce poste ?


----------



## Jerome_C (1 Juillet 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> As-tu lu ce poste ?


Ah ben je n'avais moi même pas lu ce poste (heu t'es sur qu'on dit comme ça en français ? ) et tout s'explique : je suis en v3 build 4128.

Donc la solution pour notre ami médecin est peut-être de passer en v3 ? (qui est, comment dire, payante, et que j'ai payé, groumph).


----------



## Tarul (1 Juillet 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Ah ben je n'avais moi m&#234;me pas lu ce poste (heu t'es sur qu'on dit comme &#231;a en fran&#231;ais ? ) et tout s'explique : je suis en v3 build 4128.
> 
> Donc la solution pour notre ami m&#233;decin est peut-&#234;tre de passer en v3 ? (qui est, comment dire, payante, et que j'ai pay&#233;, groumph).



J'avais oubli&#233; de corriger une erreur b&#234;te :rose: , parallels &#224; l'heure actuel, d&#233;conseille de passer en 10.4.10 pour ceux qui ont parallels 2.5.

Pour le passage en V3, ce serait la solution la plus rapide. Mais apr&#232;s, ils semblent dire qu'ils ont corrig&#233;s le probl&#232;me et qu'ils vont bient&#244;t le diffuser, mais j'ignore quand ils vont le diffuser.


----------



## macdebarc (1 Juillet 2007)

salut les amis.


J'ai cherché en vain une réponse à mes 2 problèmes. je possede un mbp ainsi qu'une borne airport extreme

Je ne parviens pas à faire la manipulation pour imprimer sous windows alors que ca marche tres bien sous os X.
Quel est le principe de fonctionnement concernant l'imprimante entre os x et Vista ?

Comme je peux surfer sur le net, c'est bien la borne qui fait le relais ....  alors pourquoi cela ne marche pas avec l'impression ?

Deuxième question : je ne retrouve pas mon dossier partagé sur le bureau alors que dans le menu de Parallels center la case "raccourci sur le bureau" est bien cochée et que le mode est activé ...

Des avis ?


----------



## Tarul (1 Juillet 2007)

macdebarc a dit:


> salut les amis.
> 
> 
> J'ai cherché en vain une réponse à mes 2 problèmes. je possede un mbp ainsi qu'une borne airport extreme
> ...



Ton imprimante, elle est branché sur la borne ou sur ton mac?
Si c'est sur ton mac voici ce que je te suggère d'éssayer :
-tu actives le partage de ton imprimante depuis ton mac
-sous ton windows, tu installes bonjour for windows (disponible sur le site d'apple).
-tu passes par l'utilitaire de bonjour sous windows pour trouver l'imprimante partagé. Si tu ne la vois pas, vérifie que ton mac et ton windows peuvent se "pinger".

Tu peux prendre normalement le contrôle de l'imprimante sous windows directement, mais je trouve que cela manque de fiabilité(peut être à tord) et de souplesse, car si tu veux imprimer sous mac os et que parallels a le contrôle de l'imprimante, il faut la "démonter" de parallels.
Je trouve que la gestion de l'impression est encore chaotique.

Pour le dossier partager, as-tu regarder dans ton répertoire personnel?
Sinon, tente de désactiver et de réactiver le partage de dossier. Pour voir si cela fonctionne mieux.

Si tu as déjà eut des versions de parallels plus ancienne, réinstalles les parallels tools.


----------



## macdebarc (2 Juillet 2007)

merci de m'avoir r&#233;pondu.

Mon imprimante est connect&#233;e en usb &#224; ma borne airport. Tes solutions ne concernent que le raccordement de l'imprimante via usb directement au pc. Dans ce cas test&#233;, effectivement cela fonctionne car j'ai bien t&#233;l&#233;charg&#233; les drivers.

Mais pour la borne, cela ne marche toujours pas ....
ET Bonjour ne fonctionne pas encore avec Vista ... Me voil&#224; bien...

Concernant le partage des dossiers, j'ai r&#233;sinstall&#233; plusieurs fois parallels tools apres l'avoir d&#233;sinstall&#233; de vista mais sans changement... que veux tu dire par regarder dans mon r&#233;pertoire personnel ?
ah oui j'oubliais, j'ai une icone sur le bureau qui s'intitule "show desktop". Kesako ?

As tu d'autres propositions ?

D'avance merci


----------



## Maubuisson (2 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Merci &#224; Tarul, maintenant je comprends tout........... Il est possible de retrouver mon Mac comme il &#233;tait avant la mise &#224; jour ?

Merci


----------



## Jerome_C (2 Juillet 2007)

Maubuisson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci à Tarul, maintenant je comprends tout........... Il est possible de retrouver mon Mac comme il était avant la mise à jour ?
> 
> Merci


Oui, à laide du backup que tu n'auras pas manqué de faire avant d'upgrader tout ça. Comme moi quoi 

(en fait non, après n'en avoir pas fait durant longtemps, je clone mon disque sur un DD externe maintenant, tous les soirs, donc si j'ai pas testé l'upgrade dans la journée, je suis foutu  )


----------



## arthur74 (2 Juillet 2007)

J'ai une version 2.5 Française de parallels ... est ce que je peux lui appliquer la mise à jour disponible ici(http://www.parallels.com).

merci d'avance pour vos réponses...


----------



## Tarul (2 Juillet 2007)

arthur74 a dit:


> J'ai une version 2.5 Française de parallels ... est ce que je peux lui appliquer la mise à jour disponible ici(http://www.parallels.com).
> 
> merci d'avance pour vos réponses...



Je ne vois pas de quelle mise à jour que tu parles.


----------



## arthur74 (2 Juillet 2007)

La 3 ... sortie, il y a peu ....

Faut-il attendre une MàJ francophone ou celle-là peut-elle s'appliquer*?


----------



## Tarul (2 Juillet 2007)

arthur74 a dit:


> La 3 ... sortie, il y a peu ....
> 
> Faut-il attendre une MàJ francophone ou celle-là peut-elle s'appliquer*?



La V3 de parallels est une maj payante.

Pour la seconde question, tout dépend si tu as acheté ton parallels auprès d'avanquest. Si tel est le cas, il te faut attendre la maj émanant de ce dernier.


----------



## OOAntonOO (2 Juillet 2007)

Salut à tous,
j'ai installé Parallels Desktop sur mon Mac pour mettre Windows, une fois Windows installé je constate qu'il ne détecte pas mon HD Externe (FireWire). Est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'aider ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## BernardRey (2 Juillet 2007)

Je pense qu'il serait quand même bon que tu te donnes la peine de jeter un oeil sur le fil dédié à Parallels Desktop en haut de la page (ce n'est pas par hasard, je pense, que ce fil est en haut) ou, à défaut sur le site de Parallels, par exemple sur la page où ils détaillent les composants matériels qui sont "supportés" par Parallels (et où ils précisent que les périphériques FireWire ne le sont pas).

Si avec tout ça, tu ne trouves pas de réponse appropriée, tu peux alors demander de l'aide mais si possible en donnant un minimum de précisions, par exemple quel modèle de disque dur, quel type de connexion, quels essais déjà faits, etc. etc.


----------



## OOAntonOO (2 Juillet 2007)

Ce qui y a c que m&#234;me en USB y le trouve pas


----------



## Tarul (3 Juillet 2007)

Pas mieux que BernardRey, avec une remarque suppl&#233;mentaire. Ce n'est pas la peine d'ouvrir une autre discussion si tu as d&#233;j&#224; pos&#233; ta question.

Quelle version de parallels as-tu?

edit : Si tu as des difficult&#233;s &#224; monter ton DD en USB sous mac os, il y a cette news qui peut t'aider : http://www.macbidouille.com/news/2007-07-03/#14633


----------



## BernardRey (3 Juillet 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Quelle version de parallels as-tu ?


Si on en croit les copies d'écran de son autre fil, c'est la 2.5 - built 3188. 

OOAntonOO ne précise pas s'il a sélectionné son disque USB dans la liste des périphériques à capturer, ou si c'est dans cette liste que le disque n'apparaît pas...


----------



## PierreduSemi (3 Juillet 2007)

Ce matin, 

Par la recherche de mise à jour de Parallels Desktop 2.5 français, passage de la Build 3188 à la 3214.

Tout refonctionne avec Mc OSX.4.10, les ports USB n'indiquent plus qu'ils sont utilisés par une autre application.


----------



## Tarul (3 Juillet 2007)

PierreduSemi a dit:


> Ce matin,
> 
> Par la recherche de mise à jour de Parallels Desktop 2.5 français, passage de la Build 3188 à la 3214.
> 
> Tout refonctionne avec Mc OSX.4.10, les ports USB n'indiquent plus qu'ils sont utilisés par une autre application.



Merci de l'info.


----------



## Maubuisson (4 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

je suis allé sur le site d'Avanquest et je n'ai pas réussi à trouver la mise à jour dont vous parlez.

Pouvez vous m'indiquer un lien pour y avoir accès ?

je suis un nouveau switcher.

Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (4 Juillet 2007)

La mise à jour est disponible depuis le menu "mise à jour" de Parallels.


----------



## Tiberius (4 Juillet 2007)

Bon, pour ma part j'avais acheté // sur l'Apple Store au moment ou il y avait l'XMAS Special Offer :
_All puchases of Parallels Desktop for Mac made between the 29th November 2006 to 
the 23rd December 2006 (inclusive) will be eligible for FREE upgrade protection for one 
year. 
This means that if there are any upgrades or new releases of Parallels Desktop 
within the next year, you will get these free of charge! 
_
J'ai écrit à AvantQuest (le co.uk, vu que j'ai une version UK) mais je n'ai pas de réponse 

Théoriquement je devrait avoir droit à la v3 gratuitement non ?? Quelqu'un est-il dans le même cas que moi ? Faut-il contacter l'Apple Store ??


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Juillet 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> Bon, pour ma part j'avais acheté // sur l'Apple Store au moment ou il y avait l'XMAS Special Offer :
> _All puchases of Parallels Desktop for Mac made between the 29th November 2006 to
> the 23rd December 2006 (inclusive) will be eligible for FREE upgrade protection for one
> year.
> ...


Il faut se battre pied à pied !


----------



## Tiberius (4 Juillet 2007)

Oui bein c'est nul... D&#233;j&#224; cet histoire de num&#233;ro de s&#233;rie diff&#233;rents de la version US... 

Bon, de toutes fa&#231;ons pour l'instant sur les sites Avanquest France et UK ils vendent encore la 2.5...


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Juillet 2007)

Tiberius a dit:


> Oui bein c'est nul... Déjà cet histoire de numéro de série différents de la version US...
> 
> Bon, de toutes façons pour l'instant sur les sites Avanquest France et UK ils vendent encore la 2.5...


Mais bon sérieusement, il faut les contacter tous (Apple, AvantQuest) et les faire chier tout le temps jusqu'à obtenir gain de cause. Un peu comme avec les administrations.

Et mieux vaut appeler qu'écrire. Contrairement aux administrations.


----------



## Maubuisson (5 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Merci à DarKOrange pour la manip de mise à jour

Cordialement






DarKOrange a dit:


> La mise à jour est disponible depuis le menu "mise à jour" de Parallels.


----------



## Maubuisson (5 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord je signale que je suis un switcher et que j'ai scrupuleusement cherch&#233; une solution sur le site mais sans r&#233;sultat.

Par ailleurs, je tiens &#224; f&#233;liciter l'ensemble des intervenants car vous &#234;tes tr&#232;s r&#233;actifs et vos r&#233;ponses m'ont bien aid&#233;.

Ceci dit, vous m'avez appris que la mise &#224; jour de Parallels r&#233;sout les pb de connections USB et comment t&#233;l&#233;charger cette mise &#224; jour.

Seulement je n'arive plus &#224; me connecter par Parallels, le message suivnat appara&#238;t constamment :

"82.**.***.*** utilis&#233; par 00:35:**:**:**.**, serveur DHCP 82.**.***.***"

Je ne sais comment r&#233;soudre ce probl&#232;me, je pr&#233;cise qu'avec BootCamp, je n'ai pas ce probl&#232;me.

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tarul (5 Juillet 2007)

Maubuisson a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Tout d'abord je signale que je suis un switcher et que j'ai scrupuleusement cherché une solution sur le site mais sans résultat.
> 
> ...


Sur Mac os, as-tu des problèmes de connection?

Passes-tu bien par le menu de mise à jour de parallels?


----------



## Maubuisson (6 Juillet 2007)

quote=Tarul;4323984]Sur Mac os, as-tu des problèmes de connection?

Passes-tu bien par le menu de mise à jour de parallels?[/quote]

Bonjour Tarul,

Merci pour ton aide. Oui avec mac os, connection sans problème.

Je suis bien passé par le menu de mise à jour de parallels, mais rien ne se télécharge du fait que la connection n'est pas active.....


----------



## Bass Man 94 (6 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour,

Je compte acheter Parallels pour faire tourner mon Photoshop CS2 sous windows (j'ai pas les moyen de l'ugrade CS3 UB pour l'instant) &#224; partir de ma partition de bootcamp.

J'h&#233;site entre la version 2.5 fran&#231;aise (plus facile &#224; comprendre donc) et la version 3.0 US (je me d&#233;brouille un peu en anglais quand m&#234;me.

Vous me conseillez quelle version pour mon CS2 et Acdsee ?


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Juillet 2007)

Bass Man 94 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je compte acheter Parallels pour faire tourner mon Photoshop CS2 sous windows (j'ai pas les moyen de l'ugrade CS3 UB pour l'instant) à partir de ma partition de bootcamp.
> 
> ...


Très franchement, y'a rien de spécial à comprendre dans parallels, tu met les machines en marche, en pause ou en arrêt, woohoo, et en plus c'est des symboles style play / pause / stop. Quelques paramétes à régler au besoin quand ça marche pas du premier coup, mais ce formidable forum t'aidera très efficacement de toutes façons. 

Ce qui compte c'est la langue de la version windows (que tu dois avoir au préalable) que tu installes dessus et que tu utiliseras tous les jours.

Donc mon conseil c'est prendre la version anglaises toujours plus vite à jour et patchée.


----------



## Bass Man 94 (6 Juillet 2007)

Merci,

Mon XP pro SP2 est en fran&#231;ais et je l'ai d&#233;ja vu qu'il est install&#233; sur bootcamp.

Je suis sur qu'une fois install&#233; c'est simple d'utilisation (play / pause / stop)

Mon inquietude est au moment de l'installation !!!

Comment dire &#224; Parallels de ne pas installer XP mais d'aller chercher les infos sur la partition bootcamp en anglais ?

Si c'est simple, je prends la version US.


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2007)

Bass Man 94 a dit:


> Merci,
> 
> Mon XP pro SP2 est en français et je l'ai déja vu qu'il est installé sur bootcamp.
> 
> ...




C'est simple, il suffit de lire mode d'emploi


----------



## Bass Man 94 (6 Juillet 2007)

Pas si simple non car le mode d'emploi qui sera en anglais sur la version US.... :mouais: 

Donc beaucoup moins simple &#224; comprendre (enfin pour moi qui ne suis pas bilingue &#224; 100&#37 !!!

Voil&#224; pourquoi je demande si la t&#226;che est complexe ou non.


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2007)

Bass Man 94 a dit:


> Pas si simple non car le mode d'emploi qui sera en anglais sur la version US.... :mouais:
> 
> Donc beaucoup moins simple &#224; comprendre (enfin pour moi qui ne suis pas bilingue &#224; 100&#37 !!!
> 
> Voil&#224; pourquoi je demande si la t&#226;che est complexe ou non.



:mouais:  tu n'as qu'&#224; lire le mode d'emploi de la 2.5 en fran&#231;ais pour ce qui concerne ta question &#224; savoir la r&#233;cup&#233;ration des partitions Bootcamp.


----------



## Bass Man 94 (6 Juillet 2007)

Je ne pense pas qu'on me donne la version français du manuel de la 2.5 si j'achète la version US 3.0.

Mais si une âme charitable veux bien m'envoyer le pdf (s'il existe bien sûr) ca m'aiderais beaucoup.

Merci encore de votre aide...


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2007)

Bass Man 94 a dit:


> Je ne pense pas qu'on me donne la version français du manuel de la 2.5 si j'achète la version US 3.0.
> 
> Mais si une âme charitable veux bien m'envoyer le pdf (s'il existe bien sûr) ca m'aiderais beaucoup.
> 
> Merci encore de votre aide...



Pas besoin d'acheter pour avoir le manuel comme la plupart des softs depuis qu'Internet existe.


----------



## Bass Man 94 (6 Juillet 2007)

Au top  !!!!

J'ai telement pris l'habitude de payer pour tout que j'imagine m&#234;me plus qu'il reste des trucs gratuis...  

Merci encore...

EDIT :

Apr&#232;s lecture du pdf de la V2.5 je ne vois pas d'explication sur la facon d'installer Xp depuis la partition bootcamp. Il explique bien pour une install de puis le CD windows mais c'est tout. 

Je suis fatigu&#233; (j'avoue avoir quelques nuits blanches dans la t&#234;te &#224; cause du plaisir que j'ai &#224; d&#233;couvrir OSX et les possibilit&#233;s &#233;normeeeeees de mon MacPro) donc c'est peut &#234;tre &#224; cause de &#231;a que je ne trouve pas l'info...

Help !!!


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Juillet 2007)

Bass Man 94 a dit:


> Au top   !!!!
> 
> J'ai telement pris  l'habitude de payer pour tout que j'imagine même plus qu'il reste des trucs gratuis...
> 
> Merci encore...


C'est bien la première fois que je lis cet argument


----------



## Bass Man 94 (6 Juillet 2007)

je sais pas toi mais ammuse toi à faire l'invetaire de ce qu'il y a sur ton ordinateur (hors linux) et tu veras qu'entre adobe, microsoft, digidesign et les autres il ne reste pas beaucoup de softs ou services gratuits.

Société de consommation oblige...

Enfin bon ca ne me dit toujours pas comment installer XP avec parallels depuis ma partition bootcamp


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Juillet 2007)

Bass Man 94 a dit:


> je sais pas toi mais ammuse toi à faire l'invetaire de ce qu'il y a sur ton ordinateur (hors linux) et tu veras qu'entre adobe, microsoft, digidesign et les autres il ne reste pas beaucoup de softs ou services gratuits.
> 
> Société de consommation oblige...
> 
> Enfin bon ca ne me dit toujours pas comment installer XP avec parallels depuis ma partition bootcamp


Nan j'ai pas linux mais bien mac os x puisque je suis ici, indirectement payé avec mon iMac of course, et après pour le moment les softs que j'ai payé c'est parallels desktop (le plus cher et de loin, je me suis même payé l'upgrade v3), et quelques shareware à 15/20 pièce, le reste étant une foultitude de freeware, donationware, postcardware et vatfairevware.

Pas de MS office mais NeoOffice, le XP que j'ai mis dans mon parallels, c'est celui de mon vieux laptop d'avant mon switch, le MS Money que j'utilise par paresse de switcher ça aussi c'est la vieille version que j'avais sur mon laptop donc largement amortie (une des raisons pour laquelle j'utilise toujours XP).

Mais bon je suis d'accord hein, c'était juste une boutade.


En revanche c'est clair que dans cet heureux monde de l'information auquel nous autres privilégiés de la planète numérique avons facilement accès, il y a une infinité de ressources gratuites dont on aurait tord de se priver. 

Notamment sur "comment installer parallels en utilisant une partition bootcamp", sujet certainement déjà traité ici-même ou sur macbidouille ou ailleurs (mon petit doigt me dit qu'il faudrait installer les parallels tools dans le XP de bootcamp - on les trouverait sur le site de parallels - avant de lancer l'installation de parallels desktop dans mac os x, mais c'est une information qui reste à confirmer).


----------



## DarKOrange (6 Juillet 2007)

:modo:  Merci de "coller" au sujet, et je le redit la r&#233;ponse &#224; cette question : "comment installer parallels en utilisant une partition bootcamp" est en noir sur blanc dans le manuel de Parallels dont j'ai donn&#233; l'adresse plus haut.


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Merci de "coller" au sujet, et je le redit la réponse à cette question : "comment installer parallels en utilisant une partition bootcamp" est en noir sur blanc dans le manuel de Parallels dont j'ai donné l'adresse plus haut.



Heu certes certes, collons collons, cependant je suis d'accord avec bass man :



Bass Man 94 a dit:


> EDIT :
> 
> Après lecture du pdf de la V2.5 je ne vois pas d'explication sur la facon d'installer Xp depuis la partition bootcamp. Il explique bien pour une install de puis le CD windows mais c'est tout.



J'ai parcouru (et fait des recherches de "bootcamp", "boot", "partition" dans) ce pdf et je n'ai pas trouvé de détail sur cela, ou alors on est deux à pas avoir les yeux en face des trous !

Bref, donc moi qui n'ai pas de partition boot camp, installé, je me suis dit, essayons (in English please puisque toi, boss man, tu auras le bon goût de choisir la version English) :

1. File / New
2. Custom / Next
3. Windows XP / Next
4. memory : tu choises, c'est ça qui sera pris sur la RAM de max os x quand parallels marchera (si je déconne pas) / Next
5. Use Boot Camp

C'est là que ma démo s'arrête puisque chez moi c'est grisé, je n'ai pas de partition boot camp (bis).

MAIS en fait en lisant l'aide English de ma version, ils disent en gros que durant l'install de parallels, il vérifie la présence d'une partition boot camp et crée automatiquement une machine virtuelle l'utilisant "s'il n'y a pas d'autres machines virtuelles sur l'ordinateur" (= déjà un parallels).

Ils disent aussi que c'est plus simple si la partition windows est déjà montée sur le bureau os x (je te laisse chercher), et si ce n'est pas le cas, et qu'il n'arrive pas à reconnaître tout seul (ce qui est encore possible), on peut faire comme je dis au dessus.

Donc bref, moi je dis, quand faut y aller...


----------



## Bass Man 94 (9 Juillet 2007)

Alors voilà j'ai acheté Parallels en version US  

J'ai installé (rien de difficile jusque là).

J'ai choisi de booter sur ma partition bootcamp (ouf je croyais que ca allait être plus compliqué que cela : cool le mac).

Un fois le tout bien installé je lance en faisant "play" et là :

More than one Windows partitions are found. This is not a standard Boot Camp configuration. Please refer to the Parallels Desktop for Mac User Guide, Using Boot Camp Windows XP Installation chapter for instructions on how to configure Parallels virtual machine in case of a non-standard Boot Camp configuration on your Macintosh computer.

Je me disais aussi que c'était trop simple  

Je n'ai pourtant qu'une seule partition windows sur bootcamp donc je vois pas pourquoi parallels me dit "More than one Windows partitions are found".

Et pour ce qui est de "This is not a standard Boot Camp configuration" je vous assure que je n'ai fait qu'une simple installe de bootcamp et de XP donc je vois pas pourquoi elle ne serait pas standard ???

Enfin bon tout celà pour dire que je suis bloqué et que je sollicite à nouveau votre aide avant mon départ en congés de mercredi matin (je sais ca fait short).

Mais je sais que vous ètes trés réactif


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Juillet 2007)

Bass Man 94 a dit:


> Enfin bon tout cel&#224; pour dire que je suis bloqu&#233; et que je sollicite &#224; nouveau votre aide avant mon d&#233;part en cong&#233;s de mercredi matin (je sais ca fait short).
> 
> Mais je sais que vous &#232;tes tr&#233;s r&#233;actif


Je ne peux t'aider efficacement (pas de boot camp chez moi) et j'esp&#232;re que nos experts locaux vont avoir de bonnes suggestions, mais saches que tu as droit &#224; un support en tant qu'utilisateur enregistr&#233; si tu l'as achet&#233; directement a parallels, je suppose (le support par email : il faut juste te cr&#233;er un compte, ils te demandent ta cl&#233; &#224; ce moment ; le support par phone il faut payer), mais of course c'est tout en anglais (le site et le support). 

Et en cherchant leur base de connaissance j'ai cependant trouv&#233; ceci (en anglais aussi): visiblement le probl&#232;me est r&#233;solu par la proc&#233;dure donn&#233;e par brkich.


----------



## Bass Man 94 (9 Juillet 2007)

Jerome_C,

Grâce a ton lien ca a fonctionné !!!

Je n'aurais pas su faire la recherche en anglais tout seul...

Donc un grand merci


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Juillet 2007)

Bass Man 94 a dit:


> Jerome_C,
> 
> Grâce a ton lien ca a fonctionné !!!
> 
> ...


Cool 

Je dois avouer que je me sentais un peu responsable après t'avoir conseillé de le prendre en anglais et que ça coince, j'ai fait gloups 

Donc ravi que ça marche, et tu vois l'anglais c'est pas la mort, tu as suivi la procédure du type avec succès !


----------



## Baryl (10 Juillet 2007)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Tout d'abord, j'espère ne pas poser une question déjà traitée, j'ai fait de nombreuses recherches et je n'ai pas trouvé dee réponse...

Voilà, Parallels fonctionne très bien, Windows XP se lance correctement sur mon MacBook, tout est reconnu etc...

MAIS :mouais: 

Petit truc râgeant : les effets de transition foirent ! J'ai vu tourner ce système sur des ordis configurés par des gens qui n'y connaissent rien, et les transitions sont nickels !!!

J'ai tout essayé, je suis en 1280x800 de partout, j'ai coché, décoché tout ce que je pouvais, j'ai cherché sur le web, dans la doc, dans ce forum... Je ne comprends pas

C'est bizarre, la transition commence proprement depuis OSX, puis l'écran devient noir, et on dirait qu'il y a un changement de résolution qui s'opère car Windows "clignote" une ou deux fois avant que l'affichage soit définitif. Et c'est l'inverse quand on sort du plein écran, l'écran devient tout noir, et on voit la "fin" de l'effet cube avec le bureau OSX...

Ce n'est pas un problème bien grave, mais si quelqu'un sait d'où ça vient ce serait vraiment cool !

Merci d'avance...  

@+
Baryl


----------



## Bass Man 94 (10 Juillet 2007)

J'ai suivi un peu au pif je l'avoue mais ca à marché.

J'arrive a déchiffrer l'anglais (vieux souvenirs de cours...) mais je ne suis pas du tout bilingue :rose: .

Merci encore.


----------



## Taz73 (10 Juillet 2007)

Je vais remplacer mon G4 + mon PC par un Macbook boosté (2Go + 160Go 7200tr), avec Xp sur Parallels.
Question : est-il possible de faire une image disque (ou autre méthode) de la partition XP du DD de mon PC pour la récupérer dans Parallels ? (je ne souhaite pas installer une partition Bootcamp sur le MB, et mon XP est un MSDN, donc sans activation)

En cherchant un peu, j'ai trouvé quelques pistes (utiliser la commande XCOPY ? un logiciel de type Ghost ?), mais si quelqu'un à déjà tenté une telle manip, ça m'interesse. Merci !


----------



## tocdoc (11 Juillet 2007)

Je suis content de savoir que ça n'arrive pas qu'à moi ce pb de maj, mais jusqu'à quand ça va durer... j'utilise windows pour lire les cartes vitales et passer mes commandes et si j'ai pas l'USB qui marche je suis mort!!!!! 
Ya t'il une alternative?????????[/quote]


Pour mes confrères en peine:

Je viens d'acheter un iMac 17' qui trone maintenant sur le bureau.
J'ai fait la mise à jour 10.4.10
J'ai acheté la version 3.0 de Parallels version US (ultra simple, 5 clics suffisent)
J'ai installé XP familial avec licence sans problème, puis les drivers dans XP:
- le driver d'origine de l'imprimante est inutile car elle est gérée par Parallels (j'ai Apple plutôt que HP dans les préférences)
- le driver du scanner Canoscan avec Omnipage 9.0
- le driver du raccordSérie/usb (Belkin) pour mon lecteur de carte Gemplus 750.
Puis j'ai installé HelloDoc 5.5. Les mises à jour par internet se font sans problème via l'interface Parallels/Mac.

Et là problème: le lecteur n'était pas reconnu par Hellodoc.
J'ai fini par trouver:
- ajouter puis activer le port série dans la config de Parallels. (Maintenir la touche Pomme enfoncée et démarrer Parallels)
- *cliquer sur la toute petite icone USB en bas à droite de la fenêtre de Parallels* et activer le port RS232 dans mon cas. Le lecteur sonne aussitôt !
- dans le panneau de configuration de XP/gestion des périphériques/ports com doit apparaître le nouveau périphérique avec à coté (com 4) pour moi.
- modifier le fichier Galss.ini avec le chiffre 4.
Relancer Hellodoc, testez votre CPS et ça doit marcher 

La petite icone USB permet d'activer dans XP tous les périphériques branchés sur le iMac. Par contre ils ne sont plus accessibles par Tiger.
Branchez les USB deriière le Mac (USB2) sinon problème sur le clavier.


----------



## sylzanne (12 Juillet 2007)

tocdoc a dit:


> Je suis content de savoir que &#231;a n'arrive pas qu'&#224; moi ce pb de maj, mais jusqu'&#224; quand &#231;a va durer... j'utilise windows pour lire les cartes vitales et passer mes commandes et si j'ai pas l'USB qui marche je suis mort!!!!!
> Ya t'il une alternative?????????





Salut,

j'utilise moi aussi un lecteur de carte vitale (je suis orthophoniste) et j'ai eu pas mal de probl&#232;me aussi avec la nouvelle M&#224;J de Apple 10.4.10. Mais apr&#232;s avoir fait la mise &#224; jour de // mon USB a &#233;t&#233; reconnu sans probl&#232;me.


----------



## sylzanne (12 Juillet 2007)

Depuis la dernière MàJ de 10.4.10 et de // j'ai de drôles de choses qui se passent. 

Windows me prévient d'une "vérification du système de fichiers sur C:". Si je ne fais rien il commence la vérification puis se bloque à un point aléatoire et je suis obligé de stopper la machine virtuelle pour redémarrer windows. Donc à chaque fois j'annule cette vérification, mais là 2ème problème:

arrivé sur le bureau j'ai installshield wizard qui est lancé pour installer // tools et quelques secondes plus tard "le programme d'installation a détecté une erreur : 
code d'erreur : -6005. Donc impossibilité de réinstaller les //tools.

Pour terminer, j'ai Kaspersky aussi qui fait des siennes et un imense message me dit que le lancement du programme s'est soldé par un échec et qu'il ne peut pas aller au bout de la vérification de mon système.

Voilà, j'espère que mon message est clair e qu'il y aura une âme charitable et bien renseignée pour résoudre mes problèmes. J'aimerais être plus clair en envoyant les captures des messages d'erreurs mais je ne sais pas comment faire.

Merci


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Juillet 2007)

Salut.

Pour les impressions d'&#233;cran tu appuies sur Maj+Impr &#233;cran

Sinon quand tu parles de Parallels &#233;cris le en entier, c'est pour le moteur de recherche et les membres du forum qui voudraient faire une recherche sur ce mot...


----------



## sylzanne (12 Juillet 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Salut.
> 
> Pour les impressions d'&#233;cran tu appuies sur Maj+Impr &#233;cran
> 
> Sinon quand tu parles de Parallels &#233;cris le en entier, c'est pour le moteur de recherche et les membres du forum qui voudraient faire une recherche sur ce mot...



Ok pour parallels en toutes lettres, mais pour les impressions d'&#233;cran c'est un autre probl&#232;me, je sais faire les captures mais je ne sais pas les ins&#233;rer &#224; mon message.

Merci par avance pour l'explication


----------



## DarKOrange (12 Juillet 2007)

Une petite recherche  J'ai tap&#233; "ins&#233;rer image" et hop c'est le premier r&#233;sultat


----------



## Ricardo45 (13 Juillet 2007)

tu as quel version ?


----------



## Baryl (13 Juillet 2007)

C'est vrai que j'ai oublié de préciser : version 3.0.4128, sur Mac OS 10.4.10


----------



## Mike_p687 (17 Juillet 2007)

Salut à tous 

*Je voudrais des explications concernant l'utilisation de Parallels avec Boot Camp...*

J'ai installé Parallels sur Mac OS X, ensuite j'ai copié le dossier Parallels sur la partition Windows pour être sur

Ensuite je boote sur Windows, et là il faut installer les tools de Parallels Boot Camp ou je sais pas quoi et je ne sais pas comment faire ! Où est-ce qu'on peut trouver ces "tools" (voire topic Boot Camp/Parallels)  
Apres, ca devrait aller...  

MERCI BEAUCOUP D'AVANCE


----------



## Jerome_C (17 Juillet 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> Salut à tous
> 
> *Je voudrais des explications concernant l'utilisation de Parallels avec Boot Camp...*
> 
> ...


Ce sujet a été traité dans ce post "un certain nombre de pages avant", lis en arrière en partant d'ici, ou fait des recherches (en mode avancé pour pouvoir préciser d'afficher les messages au lieu des topics) en limitant à "windows sur mac". Honnètement je me souviens plus, je n'ai pas boot camp, que parallels...


AUTRE QUESTION (de ma part ce coup ci) :

j'ai essayé de partager une image disque iso monté sur le bureau mac os x vers mon XP sous parallels, j'ai pu l'ajouter dans les shares de parallels, quand je fais Devices / Shared folders depuis ma session parallels (je parle du menu mac os x de parallels) je vois bien mon image disque, mais impossible de la voir depuis l'explorateur de fichiers de XP, même après reboot de la machine XP...

le problème est que c'est une image assez grosse (3,5 Go), j'ai cependant pu la copier sur le C: de mon XP, j'arrive même à l'ouvrir après avoir installé Daemon Tools (et oui sous XP, monter une image disque à partir d'un fichier iso, c'est pas du tout natif !), mais maintenant je n'ai pratiquement plus d'espace disque sur le C: de parallels et je suis bloqué (je veux lancer un programme d'install présent sur l'image disque). L'espace du C fait 7,8 Go il ne reste que 440 Mo (après avoir fait du ménage à donf), avant il augmentait tout seul la taille de la machine virtuelle, mais j'ai l'impression qu'il ne veut plus...

Bref je suis coincé, mais l'idéal serait de pouvoir accéder à cette image à travers un partage depuis os x, car du coup je pourrais de nouveau libérer les 3,5 Go et ça serait largement suffisant.

Je viens de trouver une option de "disk compacting" dans les parallels tools, je vais tenter ça en attendant vos réponses avisées (en espérant que tout ne me pète pas à la gueule !!)


----------



## philann (18 Juillet 2007)

Coucou
J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a la dernière version (non béta) de parallels et a réussi à migrer son windows sur son mac. Je m'explique, en lisant les dern infos sur le sujet j'ai cru comprendre que si l'on a un pc par exemple, il est possible de faire migrer, programme,logiciels fichiers etc...sur le mac!!! Est)ce que ça fonctionne vraiment? Et qu'en est-il pour l'activation de windows dans ce cas là  (la clé)? Le but etant évidemment de ne pas racheter Win uniquement pour l'utiliser sur mon mac!! 
    Merci d'avance


----------



## Taz73 (18 Juillet 2007)

philann a dit:


> Coucou
> J'aimerais savoir si quelqu'un a la dernière version (non béta) de parallels et a réussi à migrer son windows sur son mac. Je m'explique, en lisant les dern infos sur le sujet j'ai cru comprendre que si l'on a un pc par exemple, il est possible de faire migrer, programme,logiciels fichiers etc...sur le mac!!! Est)ce que ça fonctionne vraiment? Et qu'en est-il pour l'activation de windows dans ce cas là  (la clé)? Le but etant évidemment de ne pas racheter Win uniquement pour l'utiliser sur mon mac!!
> Merci d'avance



J'ai la dernière version avant la 3 (build 3214) et j'ai essayé de migrer mon PC avec "Parallels Transporter". En faisant depuis le Mac (les 2 bécanes sont en réseau ethernet croisé), Parallels me jette (je ne me souvient plus du msg d'erreur). J'ai refait la manip depuis "Parallels Transporter" version Windows, là il me trouve mes images, mais me dit qu'il n'y a aucun système (alors que j'ai une partoche en 2000 et l'autre en XP).
Donc au final, j'ai bien des images disques parallels (1 par partition), mais elles ne sont pas bootable, donc il va falloir que je réinstalle XP...

Est-ce le fait que j'ai un multiboot qur le PC qui fout la merde ? Si par hasard quelqu'un sait...


----------



## Mike_p687 (19 Juillet 2007)

SALUT 

je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de jouer à des jeux avec Parallels 

Merci


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Juillet 2007)

Mike_p687 a dit:


> SALUT
> 
> je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de jouer à des jeux avec Parallels
> 
> Merci


Y'a un jeu de solitaire, c'est pas mal... 

Les autres, la version 3 est censée permettre certaines choses... c'est un peu l'échec pour le moment je pense : tout dépend des versions direct X requises, je crois que quelques jeux passent, faut lire d'autres sites à ce sujet, mais je pense que boot camp reste la meilleure solution pour le jeux  windows actuellement.


----------



## nanquans (26 Juillet 2007)

Salut tout le monde

j'ai un petit souci enfin si on peut appeler ça un souci, je vous explique:

j'ai installé Parallels Desktop il ya 2 semaines environ déjà et mon disque dur de mon macbook oscillait entre 50 et 60 go même après avoir installer xp avec parallels.

Hors aujourd'hui je me retrouve plus qu'à 28go sans avoir rien ajouter qui explique cette différence, en regardant mon dossier Parallels xp, je m'aperçois que le winxp hdd c'est à dire le disque dur de la machine vituelle fait 22 go

je pense que le souci vient d'ici mais est-ce que c'est normal car cela ne me le fait qu'aujourd'ui, j'ai cherché ds xp mais j'ai rien qui explique cela, j'y ai juste installé deux trois logiciels c'est tout.

Ah oui je voudrais aussi savoir comment vous faites pour allouer plus de ram  la machine virtuelle, là je suis bloqué à 512 mo de ram et je voudrais lui donner 1 go.

En vous remerciant d'avoir lu mon problème et à ceux qui pourront les résoudre


----------



## Anonyme (27 Juillet 2007)

Tu lance Parallels, tu s&#233;lectionne ta machine virtuel, ensuite tu clique sur "EDIT/VIRTUAL MACHINE", dans la fen&#234;tre en cliquant sur les diff&#233;rents &#233;l&#233;ments tu pourra modifi&#233; les param&#232;tres, ram et autre.
Pour ton dossier qui gonfle tout seul, je ne sais pas trop.


----------



## nanquans (28 Juillet 2007)

Super merci de m'avoir répondu  kromozom, voilà j'ai bien réussi à configurer ma ram pr xp à parts égales avec MacOSX.

Pour l'histoire de mon Disque dur xp qui fait encore 21 go, 
je n'ai toujours pas compris pourtant je ne vois rien qui ferait cette taille là, 

du coup il ne me reste plus que 22 go de libre sur mon dd de 80go à l'origine, ça fout un peu les boules mais bon ptet que quelqu'un pourra y apporter la soluce, je continue de chercher quuand même,

sinon il y aurait pas un logiciel sur xp (honte à moi de demander ça sur un forum Mac ) qui pourrait me permettre de voir le détail en terme d'espace mes fichiers ds XP, pour que je puisse trouver le coupable?


----------



## Anonyme (28 Juillet 2007)

Juste comme &#231;a, personnellement, j'utilise beaucoup Parallels pour mon taf (admin r&#233;seau) et y a une astuce qui me sauve la vie dans pas mal de cas.
Je me fais une install toute propre de l'OS dont j'ai besoin, ensuite je clone cette machine virtuelle avec les options de Parallels et ne travaille que sur copie, au moindre probl&#232;me, j'efface le clone et le remplace par un autre issu de l'image originale. Car par exp&#233;rience, on perd moins de temps &#224; repartir &#224; z&#233;ro plut&#244;t que de chercher &#224; r&#233;soudre un soucis avec windows.


----------



## nanquans (29 Juillet 2007)

salut kromozom,

je vais envisager cette possibilité, c'est vrai que s'il y a le moindre problème, c'est sécurisé et rapide

merci pour tes conseils


----------



## kenny17430 (29 Juillet 2007)

me suis tromper de topic ^


----------



## DarKOrange (29 Juillet 2007)

Visiblement tu as aussi des problèmes avec les touches accentuées...


----------



## PISCO (31 Juillet 2007)

bonjour a tous je suis nouveaux sur mac j'ai un g5 partitionné avec boot camp pour xp
je suis un jeune graphiste qui tiens a tourner sur les deux systeme. je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de brancher une tour equipée de windows xp sur mon g5, mais juste la tour vu le g5 est deja complet.sa serais un reseau ou la tour (avec xp) serais soumise au mac.   mercie d'avance pour vos lumiére.....


----------



## dvd (31 Juillet 2007)

PISCO a dit:


> bonjour a tous je suis nouveaux sur mac j'ai un *g5* partitionné avec boot camp pour xp
> je suis un jeune graphiste qui tiens a tourner sur les deux systeme. je voudrais savoir s'il est possible de brancher une tour equipée de windows xp sur mon *g5*, mais juste la tour vu le *g5* est deja complet.sa serais un reseau ou la tour (avec xp) serais soumise au mac.   mercie d'avance pour vos lumiére.....


comment tu peux installer bootcamp sur un G5???


----------



## PISCO (3 Août 2007)

autant pour moi Imac 24 pouces


----------



## zeldar (8 Août 2007)

J'ai chopp&#233; la derniere version officiel de parallels (sur le site officiel) et &#224; chaque demarrage de la VM : &#233;cran bleu windows.

edit : bon, j'ai test&#233; VMware Fusion, j'ai le meme probleme d'&#233;cran bleu au demarrage.
Quelqu'un a t-il une id&#233;e?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Août 2007)

zeldar a dit:


> J'ai choppé la derniere version officiel de parallels (sur le site officiel) et à chaque demarrage de la VM : écran bleu windows.
> 
> edit : bon, j'ai testé VMware Fusion, j'ai le meme probleme d'écran bleu au demarrage.
> Quelqu'un a t-il une idée?
> ...


L'écran bleu est une chose, le texte affiché à l'intérieur nous aiderai grandement à identifié le problème.
A suivre...


----------



## Laurent38 (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour !

N'ayant pas trouvé la réponse à mes questions je tente de poster dans ce fil  

Voilà : j'ai un iMac 20" intel (of course !) et mon DD n'est pas partitionné. Donc sur mon unique partition j'ai installé Parallels 2.5 (Build 3188) qui fonctionne correctement avec sa partition Windows XP SP2 installé AVEC Parallels.

Je souhaiterais maintenant profiter des joies de Bootcamp   en l'installant sur mon iMac. Seulement comment faire ? :

1) Puis-je ne garder qu'une seule partition de mon DD ou alors dois-je dédier une partition à Bootcamp, une partition à XP, une partition à MacOSX.4 et ainsi reformater tout mon DD (aïe le boulot  ).
2) La partition de XP utilisée par Bootcamp peut-elle être maintenant récupérée par Parallels où vaut-il mieux 2 versions de XP ?

Que me conseillez-vous ? D'avance merci


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

L'assistant Bootcamp crée une deuxième partition sur ton disque dur de manière non destructive, ta partition OS X sera préservée (cela dit il est toujours bon de faire une sauvegarde).
Et oui il est possible de créer une machine virtuelle fonctionnant avec le Windows XP installé via Bootcamp. Je t'invite à lire la documentation de Parallels pour plus de détails.


----------



## Laurent38 (9 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> L'assistant Bootcamp crée une deuxième partition sur ton disque dur de manière non destructive, ta partition OS X sera préservée (cela dit il est toujours bon de faire une sauvegarde).
> Et oui il est possible de créer une machine virtuelle fonctionnant avec le Windows XP installé via Bootcamp. Je t'invite à lire la documentation de Parallels pour plus de détails.



Donc si je te comprends bien, je n'ai pas besoin de reformater mon DD pour le partitionner.  
Dans l'éventualité ou je voudrais un jour partitionner mon DD, ça ne poserait pas de problème d'utiliser Bootcamp avec un DD partitionné ?
De plus, puis-je utiliser cette nouvelle partition de XP (celle avec Bootcamp) avec parallels ? (et donc virer celle que j'ai déjà avec Parallels ?).

Merci pour l'info


----------



## DarKOrange (9 Août 2007)

Laurent38 a dit:


> Donc si je te comprends bien, je n'ai pas besoin de reformater mon DD pour le partitionner.
> Dans l'éventualité ou je voudrais un jour partitionner mon DD, ça ne poserait pas de problème d'utiliser Bootcamp avec un DD partitionné ?
> De plus, puis-je utiliser cette nouvelle partition de XP (celle avec Bootcamp) avec parallels ? (et donc virer celle que j'ai déjà avec Parallels ?).
> 
> Merci pour l'info



Merci de lire la FAQ et un peu plus attentivement ma réponse précédente pour la deuxième partie de ta question.


----------



## ederntal (9 Août 2007)

Laurent38 a dit:


> Donc si je te comprends bien, je n'ai pas besoin de reformater mon DD pour le partitionner.
> Dans l'éventualité ou je voudrais un jour partitionner mon DD, ça ne poserait pas de problème d'utiliser Bootcamp avec un DD partitionné ?




C'est exactement ce que je me suis dis en installant XP la semaine dernière... Un de ces 4, quand je virrerai winodws de mon ordi, je ferai le test


----------



## Laurent38 (9 Août 2007)

DarKOrange a dit:


> Merci de lire la FAQ et un peu plus attentivement ma réponse précédente pour la deuxième partie de ta question.



Désolé pour la question redondante, j'ai lu un peu trop vite la réponse...


----------



## peyret (10 Août 2007)

Ces jours-ci il y a de la pub pour la version 3 de parallels ...

Attention, c'est pas tout à fait fini, encore !!

A la mise à jour de parallels en version3,  la carte video de l'imac intel 24" / 256Mo vidéo, a un problème : 

windaube trouve une nouvelle carte PCI, mais pour finir il y en a 3 dans la liste, et aucune ne convient à windows , puis çà continue lors de l'installation des outils de parallels, çà plante vers la fin, et c'est définitif...çà quitte définitivement, même en relançant parallels !  un restore de la sauvegarde est obligatoire ! (le dd windows et l'appli parallels version 2)

d'ailleurs vous êtes prévenus lors de l'installation "que çà risque de ne pas fonctionner " et dans ce cas Parallels précise de: "désinstaller avec le désintalleur" et revenir à l'ancienne version, mais pas de précision sur le remboursement de la mise à jour !

En attente de la version 3.5 ! 

lp :mouais: :mouais: :mouais:


----------



## Seingalt (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Mille pardons si la question a déjà été abordée (mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse dans le forum) : les ralentissements (gel des applis, roue colorée, etc) durant le lancement et la fermeture de Parallels sont-ils "normaux" ?
Parce que chez moi ça le rend limite inutilisable... Je suis pourtant sur un iMac 24" (1Go de RAM, CG 256Mo). 
Win XP sp2 installé via Bootcamp (marche nickel) / Parallels 3 build 4560 utilisant la partition Bootcamp / Mac OS X 10.4.10.
Ces ralentissements ont aussi lieu quand je passe d'une appli à l'autre (pomme+tab).
D'après le moniteur système le processeur n'a pas l'air trop sollicité, par contre ça gratte furieusement sur le disque dur.

Je pose la question parce que c'est au point qu'il est plus rapide de rebooter via Bootcamp pour faire un truc sous windows que de lancer Parallels. Limitant du coup l'intérêt du truc...

Merci d'avance pour vos témoignages.


----------



## DarKOrange (13 Août 2007)

Bonjour et bienvenue sur MacG 

1Go c'est un peu léger ce qui est prouvé par le fait que le disque gratte (accès à la mémoire virtuelle). Ajoute 1Go et ça devrait aller mieux.


----------



## Seingalt (13 Août 2007)

Donc bootcamp en attendant d'avoir 2Go...
Merci beaucoup pour cette prompte réponse.


----------



## chandy (13 Août 2007)

J'ai 2go de ram sur mon macbook et en alouant 768mo à parallels (utilisation de la partition bootcamp également) benh ça ramait sévère : en fait mac OS se mettait à ramer (safari) alors que le windows de parallels allait pas mal.

Depuis j'ai alloué seulement 384mo de ram à windows xp (je ne me sers de parallels que pour word) et là tout roule !

En fait iStat après lancement de parallels, me disait que à peu près 1go de ram était "wired" et environ 200 mo était "free" ce qui laissait quand même de la marge, bizarre donc !


----------



## Seingalt (13 Août 2007)

@chandy :
Merci pour la r&#233;ponse ; je vais essayer de baisser la RAM allou&#233;e &#224; Parallels, sait-on jamais...
C'est d'autant plus aga&#231;ant qu'avec une machine virtuelle d&#233;di&#233;e je n'avais pas ce probl&#232;me : il est apparu avec l'utilisation de la partition Bootcamp. Et comme je d&#233;marre parfois sous Windows (jeux), utiliser une seule installation de WinXP m'arrange vraiment (un seul windows &#224; maintenir, c'est d&#233;j&#224; beaucoup, alors deux...)


----------



## chandy (13 Août 2007)

Seingalt a dit:


> @chandy :
> Merci pour la réponse ; je vais essayer de baisser la RAM allouée à Parallels, sait-on jamais...
> C'est d'autant plus agaçant qu'avec une machine virtuelle dédiée je n'avais pas ce problème : il est apparu avec l'utilisation de la partition Bootcamp. Et comme je démarre parfois sous Windows (jeux), utiliser une seule installation de WinXP m'arrange vraiment (un seul windows à maintenir, c'est déjà beaucoup, alors deux...)



J'ai exactement le même problème que toi, j'ai des softs gourmands pour lesquels j'ai besoin d'un windows "natif" et d'autres programmes style word ou parallels suffit, mais en utilisant la partie bootcamp c'est assez long, surtout quand il faut "eteindre" windows !


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2007)

chandy a dit:


> mais en utilisant la partie bootcamp c'est assez long, surtout quand il faut "eteindre" windows !


Qu'est-ce qui est long? Eteindre windows depuis bootcamp ou éteindre un windows qui est sur une partition bootcamp depuis parallels?


----------



## Seingalt (14 Août 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Qu'est-ce qui est long? Eteindre windows depuis bootcamp ou &#233;teindre un windows qui est sur une partition bootcamp depuis parallels?



Eteindre (ou allumer, ou passer d'une appli &#224; l'autre...) un windows install&#233; sur une partition bootcamp depuis parallels. Du moins c'est le probl&#232;me que je d&#233;crivais quand chandy a &#233;crit avoir le m&#234;me probl&#232;me que moi.


----------



## chandy (14 Août 2007)

cela dit mon windows est long à s'éteindre quand je suis sous bootcamp également, donc de ce côté là rien d'anormal en soi


----------



## Seingalt (14 Août 2007)

C'est un peu mieux depuis que j'ai baissé la RAM allouée à Parallels. Par contre c'est toujours aussi lent lorsqu'il s'agit de passer d'une appli à l'autre (via pomme+tab) et il est quasiment impossible de masquer/démasquer Parallels (pomme+h) ; une fois lancé il faut se faire à l'avoir à l'écran en permanence.
Il (Parallels) cohabite particulièrement mal avec Firefox (qui "décroche" : gel, roue colorée, pas de rafraîchissement de l'affichage).
Vivement les 2 Go de RAM...


----------



## Tarul (14 Août 2007)

Seingalt a dit:


> Eteindre (ou allumer, ou passer d'une appli à l'autre...) un windows installé sur une partition bootcamp depuis parallels. Du moins c'est le problème que je décrivais quand chandy a écrit avoir le même problème que moi.



Je ne suis qu'à moitié étonné. Il me semble que parallels effectue le "switch" entre la configuration windows parallels et celle utilisée par bootcamp.


----------



## Liam128 (14 Août 2007)

Attention, un gel prolongé de l'affichage avec roue colorée lors de l'utilisation de Parallels peut être le signe d'un disque dur qui fatigue : Parallels met le disque dur à rude épreuve en exploitant vraiment beaucoup la mémoire virtuelle (surtout sur un Macbook : disque dur 5400 tours donc lent). Du coup, quelques clusters morts et c'est l'horreur. Lance la Console de Mac OS X, et regarde le System.log : vérifie que tu n'as pas des erreurs de disque dur, notamment de type 0xe0030007 (UNDEFINED). Si c'est le cas, envoie ton disque en réparation illico avant que ça n'empire et que Mac OS X ne boote plus.  J'ai eu le problème et après une réparation, ça va nettement mieux. Même si clairement, 1go reste limite pour faire tourner simultanément XP et Mac OS X. Eventuellement, si vous n'avez pas besoin de Bootcamp, essayez de faire tourner un Win2000 : il est compatible avec l'immense majorité des applications pour XP et il est nettement moins gourmand en ram. Il n'est pas géré par Bootcamp à ma connaissance, mais sous Parallels no problem (par contre vous aurez peut-être pas Cohérence et compagnie, je sais pas).

Je conseille, pour éviter de voir décrocher Mac OS X, dans les options de la VM, onglet "Advanced", de cocher la case "optimiser pour Mac OS X". Votre VM s'en portera peut-être un poil moins bien (et encore), mais ça vous évitera de sacrées crises de nerfs quand vous passerez de la VM à une appli Mac. Surtout avec un seul giga de ram.


----------



## Bibabelou (25 Août 2007)

bonjour!
depuis que j'ai mon MBP, à chaque fois que je relance parallel pour utiliser windows, je dois réinstaller windows à chaque fois!!! c'est comme si il perdait la mémoire le bonhomme!!!et rebelote la licence et le cd et ça tourne une bonne demi-heure d'installation...
une idée?


----------



## Tarul (27 Août 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> bonjour!
> depuis que j'ai mon MBP, à chaque fois que je relance parallel pour utiliser windows, je dois réinstaller windows à chaque fois!!! c'est comme si il perdait la mémoire le bonhomme!!!et rebelote la licence et le cd et ça tourne une bonne demi-heure d'installation...
> une idée?



Parallels (ou windows) te dit quelque chose de particulier au démarrage?


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Août 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Parallels (ou windows) te dit quelque chose de particulier au démarrage?




rien de spécial...sauf que c'est comme si je le lançais pour la première fois!...à chaque fois!
j'ai la fenêtre parallel m'invitant à choisir le type d'install et la fenêtre windows me demandant nom et numéro de licence...

(pour info, qui peut être importante, j'ai un pack de 5 licences officielles windows XP achetées à la FNAC et une de parallel achetée sur leur site...)


----------



## Tarul (27 Août 2007)

BIBABELOU a dit:


> rien de spécial...sauf que c'est comme si je le lançais pour la première fois!...à chaque fois!
> j'ai la fenêtre parallel m'invitant à choisir le type d'install et la fenêtre windows me demandant nom et numéro de licence...
> 
> (pour info, qui peut être importante, j'ai un pack de 5 licences officielles windows XP achetées à la FNAC et une de parallel achetée sur leur site...)


 
J'aurais tendance à dire que c'est un bug. As-tu tenté une désinstallation-réinstalation? (le package de désinstallation se trouve dans l'image disque de parallels).


----------



## Bibabelou (27 Août 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> J'aurais tendance à dire que c'est un bug. As-tu tenté une désinstallation-réinstalation? (le package de désinstallation se trouve dans l'image disque de parallels).




les grands esprits se rencontrent!!!

c'est ce que j'ai tenté ce midi et ça a l'air de marcher correctement, j'ai redémarré l'ordi plusieurs fois pour être sûr, et ça tourne normalement...

tout simplement!

merci en tout cas...


----------



## Matm (27 Août 2007)

Bonjour,

Je viens de switcher (yes !) et j'ai qq questions concernant parallels et Windows.

Ma config : iMac 20 pouces 2,4Ghz intel Core 2 Duo, 2Go RAM, ATI Radeon HD 2600 PRO with 256MB memory.

Quelle solution me conseillez-vous :
- Version Parallels Desktop
- RAM allouée à //
- Version Windows (XP SP2 ou Vista)

Merci pour votre aide


----------



## Tarul (27 Août 2007)

Matm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de switcher (yes !) et j'ai qq questions concernant parallels et Windows.
> 
> ...



Tout dépends de ce que tu souhaites avec ton Windows. Il nous faut plus d'information.


----------



## Matm (27 Août 2007)

Je souhaite utiliser Windows via Bootcamp pour les jeux et Parallels pour convertir des fichiers audio sous différents formats (par exemple MPC, APE, OGG... > MP3)

L'idée est d'avoir une config stable et performante même si je n'ai pas installé les dernières versions des logiciels Windows et Parallel.

Merci


----------



## Exxon (28 Août 2007)

Matm a dit:


> Je souhaite utiliser Windows via Bootcamp pour les jeux et Parallels pour convertir des fichiers audio sous différents formats (par exemple MPC, APE, OGG... > MP3)
> 
> L'idée est d'avoir une config stable et performante même si je n'ai pas installé les dernières versions des logiciels Windows et Parallel.
> 
> Merci


 
Moi pour convertir mes fichiers audio j'utilise Parallels. En un clic tu passes d'un OS à l'autre. Ainsi je peux profiter de 2 OS en toute simplicité.

Niveau OS : Grosse préférence pour XP. Vista me fait vomir avec toute ces alertes de sécurité.

PS: J'ai aussi bootcamp au démarrage pour pouvoir jouer dans de bonne condition.


----------



## greggorynque (28 Août 2007)

Il est bien possible d'utiliser la partition bootcamp sous parallels non ??

Donc si j'ai une partition avec jeux/autocad, je peux decider de l'utiliser depuis macos ou en redemarrant non ??

Car j'aime l'id&#233;e de profiter de la simplicit&#233; de parallels (meme si ca sera un peu lent tant que je n'aurais pas mes 2 Go de RAM) tout en gardant bootcamp sou le pied.

Les reponses sont surement quelque part, mais il y a tellement de topics sur le sujet que je suis perdu (surtout avec VMWare).


edit de Tarul : merci de mettre parallels et non "//" afin que le moteur de recherche prenne en compte des postes.


----------



## Tarul (29 Août 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Il est bien possible d'utiliser la partition bootcamp sous parallels non ??
> 
> *Oui tu peux (tout comme avec vmware)*
> 
> ...



Je mettrais à jour le poste sur la présentation des solutions.


----------



## guilo (30 Août 2007)

salut,

est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'expliquer rapidement a quoi sert parallels desktop?
j'ai installé xp sur mon mac avec boot camp et d'apres ce que j'ai compris parallels desktop permet de passé de mac a xp sans eteindre son ordi.est ce bien cela?

merci d'avance


----------



## BernardRey (30 Août 2007)

guilo a dit:


> d'apr&#232;s ce que j'ai compris parallels desktop permet de passer de mac a xp sans eteindre son ordi.est ce bien cela ?


Oui. Je pense qu'un tour sur le forum d&#233;di&#233; Windows sur Mac (et plus particuli&#232;rement sur le fil Parallels : questions/r&#233;ponses) s'impose


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

guilo a dit:


> salut,
> 
> est ce que quelqu'un pourrais m'expliquer rapidement a quoi sert parallels desktop?
> j'ai installé xp sur mon mac avec boot camp et d'apres ce que j'ai compris parallels desktop permet de passé de mac a xp sans eteindre son ordi.est ce bien cela?
> ...



attention contrairement a boot camp paralle prend pas mal de resource 512ram........


----------



## Diablogmp3 (30 Août 2007)

Mais l'avantage est de faire tourner les applications cote &#224; cote.
Parallels n'est pas une solution viable si on veut jouer, mais est tout &#224; fait convenable si on a besoin de certaines applications de Windows sans avoir &#224; red&#233;marrer &#224; chaque fois.
Surtout qu'un Windows XP peut tr&#232;s bien se contenter de 16 Mo de VRAM et de 384 Mo de RAM si on ne lui demande pas des applications de bourrin.


----------



## Kukana (30 Août 2007)

Diablogmp3 a dit:


> *Parallels n'est pas une solution viable si on veut jouer*, mais est tout à fait convenable si on a besoin de certaines applications de Windows sans avoir à redémarrer à chaque fois.



oui comme tu le dit


----------



## Dos Jones (30 Août 2007)

Bon pour "Windows sur Mac"


----------



## sas13 (30 Août 2007)

Bonjour,
j'utilise parallels et tout marche nickel sauf un truc, le bluetooth sous xp n'est pas reconnu, je dois mettre un dongle pour synchroniser mon portable avec son logiciel qui est sous windows seulement, alors que sous mac la connection bluetooth avec ce portable marche. y a t-il une astuce (j'ai la version build 3214). Sinon avez vous testé avec fusion? merci de vos réponse.


----------



## guilo (31 Août 2007)

salut a tous,

j'ai installé boot camp et windows xp sp2 il y a quelque temps pour pouvoir faire quelque jeux, je devais donc redemarrer mon mac pour pouvoir utiliser xp ce qui marche tres bien.
je me suis dis je vais installé parralels desktop pour ne pas à avoir a le redemmarer, je l'installe et tout se passe tres bien, maintenant quand j'ouvre parallels j'ai mon bureau windows qui n'est pas le meme que celui de la partition boot camp( or j'ai installé le meme windows pour boot camp et pour parallels) et je n'ai pas mes jeux non plus.est-ce normal? et comment faire pour retrouver mes dossier qui sont sur windows(boot camp)?

merci de m'eclaircir


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Août 2007)

Oui c'est normal. Tu as fait deux installations de Windows distinctes, une avec Bootcamp, une avec Parallels...
Efface ta machine virtuelle Windows de Parallels et crées-en une autre en utilisant la partition bootcamp. Réfères-toi au mode d'emploi si besoin est.


----------



## guilo (31 Août 2007)

ok mais c'est en anglais et je sais pas comment faire pour effacer ma partion parallels. et quand j'ouvre parallels je peux choisir entre my boot camp ou windows xp, et quand je prend my boot camp il me dis que  plusieurs partition on été trouvé, surement parce que je dois en effacer une.


----------



## DarKOrange (31 Août 2007)

Documentation de Parallels en français


----------



## guilo (31 Août 2007)

merci, je vais essayer de me debrouiller avec ca

quand je lance une machine virtuel avec parallels il ne veux pas la lire, il me dis que ce n'est pas configuration standard, comment je change la configuration sur boot camp?


merci

je precise: il ne veut pas prendre ma partition boot camp a cause de la config


----------



## Toumak (7 Septembre 2007)

Bonsoir à tous 

Parallels nous arrive dans une nouvelle version, numérotée 5158 et qui n'est autre que la RC2 de la version 3.0

voici la liste (en anglais) des nouveautés et bugs résolus :


----------



## peyret (8 Septembre 2007)

Bon, on va pouvoir retenter un installation !
en version 4560 - kermel panick au démarrage de parallels.... sur intel imac 24"
j'avais dû repasser en version 3214

lp


----------



## lafonderie (9 Septembre 2007)

J'ai essayé la version 3.0 en anglais, téléchargée depuis le site de l'éditeur ça fonctionne pas mal sur mon macbookpro avec 2Go de RAM et DD de 160 Go 5400 trs/min.

Mais là je souhaite acheter une clé permanente, et leur formulaire en ligne semble foirer: j'ai beau mettre un mot de passe correct pour le compte client, il me dit qu'il y a des caractères incorrects. J'ai essayé avec des chiffres seuls, des lettres seules rien à faire. Sous Safari 3 beta ou FireFox, c'est idem.

Et en cherchant je suis tombé sur le site Avanquest, qui propose Parallels 3.0 en français quelle version dois-je choisir ? Vais-je perdre tout ce que j'ai installé pendant l'évaluation ?


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Septembre 2007)

gabian fadoli a dit:


> J'ai essayé la version 3.0 en anglais, téléchargée depuis le site de l'éditeur ça fonctionne pas mal sur mon macbookpro avec 2Go de RAM et DD de 160 Go 5400 trs/min.
> 
> Mais là je souhaite acheter une clé permanente, et leur formulaire en ligne semble foirer: j'ai beau mettre un mot de passe correct pour le compte client, il me dit qu'il y a des caractères incorrects. J'ai essayé avec des chiffres seuls, des lettres seules rien à faire. Sous Safari 3 beta ou FireFox, c'est idem.
> 
> Et en cherchant je suis tombé sur le site Avanquest, qui propose Parallels 3.0 en français quelle version dois-je choisir ? Vais-je perdre tout ce que j'ai installé pendant l'évaluation ?


Tu vas pas perdre ta MV, mais Avanquest ne sort pas les versions françaises au même rythme (élevé) que parallels se met à jour, donc je te conseille fortement la version anglaise. Surtout que tu n'utilises que fort peu les menus de parallels en lui même...

Si le formulaire refuse de marche (je me souviens plus comment ça s'était passé pour moi, mais j'avais acheté en ligne) tu peux ptet les contacter via le site.


----------



## lafonderie (10 Septembre 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Tu vas pas perdre ta MV, mais Avanquest ne sort pas les versions françaises au même rythme (élevé) que parallels se met à jour, donc je te conseille fortement la version anglaise. Surtout que tu n'utilises que fort peu les menus de parallels en lui même...
> 
> Si le formulaire refuse de marche (je me souviens plus comment ça s'était passé pour moi, mais j'avais acheté en ligne) tu peux ptet les contacter via le site.




Ok merci, c'est un peu ce que je pensais pour la VF je vais attendre de les contacter du coup, et en attendant essayer encore sur le site.



gabian fadoli a dit:


> [] et en attendant essayer encore sur le site.



Ben voilà, en fait il fallait un minimum de caractères et/ou mélanger lettres et chiffres.
J'ai pu acheter ma clé, pour la version anglaise.


----------



## Ptilu (10 Septembre 2007)

Salut !  

J'ai eu un petit soucis lors de ma désinstallation de Parallel... J'ai "tout envoyé" à la corbeille  . Ce qui était satisfaisant jusqu'au moment ou je me suis rendu compte que les 15 Go de ma partoch windows étaient toujours occupés.

Mon soucis : je souhaite supprimé la partition virtuelle win mais je ne la trouve pas ...  

J'ai éssayé de réinstaller Parallel et ainsi tenté de retrouver la partoch en question mais sans succès.

Si l'un de vous peut m'aider à retrouver mes 15 Go ... ou au moins comment la supprimer

Merci à vous


----------



## Tarul (10 Septembre 2007)

Ptilu a dit:


> Salut !
> 
> J'ai eu un petit soucis lors de ma désinstallation de Parallel... J'ai "tout envoyé" à la corbeille  . Ce qui était satisfaisant jusqu'au moment ou je me suis rendu compte que les 15 Go de ma partoch windows étaient toujours occupés.
> 
> ...



Parallels fournit sur son dmg un script de désinstallation. Il faut absolument l'utiliser pour la désinstallation. 
Ensuite regardes via spotlight les dossiers qui s'appelles  "parallels". Tu devrais rapidement retrouver le dossier contenant ta machine virtuelle.


----------



## Ptilu (10 Septembre 2007)

J'ai bien (après avoir fait l'erreur qu'il y avait un uninstall) mais la c'est trop tard ... En faisant une recherche spotlight en tapant "parallel" je ne trouve que des dossiers vides ou contenants des fichiers portant les noms de : Explorer.log ou encore transporter_cl.log.
Galère galère quand on fait pas les choses "proprement"


----------



## penchinelo (11 Septembre 2007)

bonjour, 

je viens de passer sur parallels desktop 3.0 (build 4560).

Le probl&#232;me est que je ne peux pas changer mes param&#232;tres d'affichages de windows 
j'ai tenter de les modifier mais ceux-ci reste en r&#233;solution 640x480 et qualit&#233; de couleur "la plus faible" soit 4 bits. 

j'ai &#233;galement tent&#233; de modifier des param&#232;tres dans configuration editor, mais rien y fait... 

Donc pour l'instant j'ai un petit &#233;cran tout moche 

Pourtant sur la version Parallels 2.5 tout marchait sans probl&#232;me.... 

si qqun avait une solution... ca pourrai m'aider

merci

Et &#224; quoi penses tu que puisse servir le sous forum intitul&#233; "Windows sur Mac 

Et en plus dans ce forum il y a un fil &#233;pingl&#233; consacr&#233; aux questions sur Parallels...


----------



## penchinelo (11 Septembre 2007)

pardon, je n'avais pas fait attention ...


----------



## greggorynque (11 Septembre 2007)

pour avoir enfin test&#233; les demos des deux, il faut avouer que la rsolution est BIEN mieux ger&#233;e dans fusion qui redimensionne automatiquement en cas de mode fenetr&#233; ou plein ecran


----------



## Ptilu (13 Septembre 2007)

Bon apparament je vais rester avec ma partition de 15 Go cachée ou perdue ... tant pis


----------



## greggorynque (13 Septembre 2007)

tu  a vid&#233; la corbeille  ?


----------



## TheTroll (13 Septembre 2007)

Salut !

je viens d essayer parallels 5160 sur macbook et XP et c est vraiement pas mal !
Par contre j ai lu pas mal de comparatifs qui disent que vmware est meilleur en terme de performances ...
Savez vous si c est encore le cas avec les dernieres versions de ces deux soft ?

Merci !


----------



## Ptilu (13 Septembre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> tu  a vidé la corbeille  ?



Hélas oui


----------



## jmg (14 Septembre 2007)

bonjour
combien de mémoire fait il disposer pour installer et faire fonctionner Parralèle desktop...?
merci


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Septembre 2007)

On en parle l&#224;


----------



## jmg (14 Septembre 2007)

1 GB conseillé...
+ OS X = 2 GB    exact...?


----------



## etudiant69 (14 Septembre 2007)

non 1Go de RAM au total
(apr&#232;s avec Vista 2Go semble plus raisonnable  )


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (18 Septembre 2007)

Je viens d'installer windows via bootcamp sur un MacPro, et je veux utiliser cette partition via Parallels, aucune machine virtuelle n'est créée et voilà le message qu'il m'indique : 





J'ai donc modifié le paramètre comme indiqué, le message est toujours le même.

Quelqu'un a déjà eu le problème ?


----------



## Mental Maelstrom (18 Septembre 2007)

J'ai trouvé la solution : éditer le fichier .pvs de la machine virtuelle et dans la liste des disques, à la ligne : *"Disk 0:0 image = Boot Camp"* indiquer à la suite la partition sur laquelle windows est installé :
*Disk 0:0 image = Boot Camp;disk0s3*, par exemple.


----------



## Vincent bidouille (19 Septembre 2007)

Parallels 2.5 VF reconnait sans difficulté  les ressources USB (tablette graphique, scanner...) sauf.... mon palm ; hélas !!!
Lorsque je lance une hotsync, il m'est impossible d'établir la connexion entre le tungsten T3 et le macintosh.... :hein:
Aussitôt la hotsync lancée, XP affiche le message suivant.... 
"Le périphérique USB que vous essayez de connecter à  la machine virtuelle est utilisé par une autre application. Fermez cette application ou débranchez le périphérique et branchez-le à  nouveau. Essayez ensuite de reconnecter le périphérique."
Je ne peux donc pas récupérer mon agenda sur ma messagerie d'entreprise qui ne tourne que sous Window's !!!
Pourtant, de façon alléatoire, le palm a déjà été reconnu deux trois fois par le passé ???? Quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à résoudre ce problème... je suis vraiment très mal...
D'avance, merci


----------



## Keav21 (21 Septembre 2007)

Bonjour &#224; tous,

Je suis sur le macbook de ma copine, et ce n'est pas moi qui ai install&#233; la VM. Aussi, je ne sais pas comment sont configur&#233; les Parallels Shared Folders.

Le probleme est que sur sa MV, le dossier partage est point&#233; par "Mes documents" sous windows. Or pour l'instal de certain logiciels, l'acces a "Mes documents" est necessaire pour par exemple cr&#233;er un dossier, ou extraire des fichiers. A chaque fois, l'instal me balance un "\\.PSF\.Partage n'est pas accessible" et elle plante gentiement...:mouais: 

Est-ce qu'il est possible de garder le "Mes documents" de windows comme un dossier classique ou est-on oblig&#233; de faire pointer le "Mes documents" vers \\.PSF\.Partage?? Est ce que ca se fait a l'install de la VM?? auquel cas je ne l'aurais pas vu, etant donn&#233; que ce n'est pas moi qui l'ai install&#233;...

Merci de m'apporter votre science 

OK, je viens de capter ce qu'il se passait.

Le mec qui lui a install&#233; la MV, a mis comme cible de "Mes documents" le dossier reseau \\.PSF\.Partage, qui est un dossier du HDD mac. Du coup, il n'y avait plus de "Mes documents" en local, et ca... Windows il a pas trop aim&#233;... :mouais: 

Du coup, en remettant la valeur par d&#233;fault, C:\Documents and Settings\elle\Mes documents et en cr&#233;ant un autre raccourcis a cot&#233; qui pointe vers \\.PSF\.Partage, tout remarche et les installs ne plante plus.

A savoir pour la suite...


Il y a un sujet UNIQUE consacr&#233; &#224; ce genre de question et &#233;pingl&#233; en haut de ce forum. On fusionne.


----------



## infirmiere (23 Septembre 2007)

bonjours a tous,
je viens de telecharger parallels sur mon imac et j'ai installer windows vista tous fonctionne bien mise a part que lorsque que je suis sur vista il ne reconnait pas du tout mon airport donc impossible de me connecter au web de plus impossible de reconnaitre mais peripherique comme mon lecteur de carte vital ( je suis infirmiere) donc je voudrai savoir quoi faire 
si je doit installer plutot XP ou est-ce qu'il y a une manip a faire merci vraiment de tout vos conseil car pour le moment je ne peut pas travailler sur windows a tres biento j'espere


----------



## Anonyme (23 Septembre 2007)

Salut et bienvenue.
Pour avoir le net dans ta machine virtuelle.
Instaler les Parallel Tools
Dans les pr&#233;f&#233;rences de la MV au niveau du r&#233;seau, choisir "Shared Networking" (peut importe que vista d&#233;tecte ou pas Airport, c'est le Mac qui partage sa connexion)
Pour le lecteur de carte vitale (usb je suppose) toujours dans les pref de la MV cocher "Enable USB" en esp&#233;rant que ce type de lecteur soit support&#233; par Vista.
Une p'tite recherche l&#224; ne fera pas de mal.


----------



## infirmiere (24 Septembre 2007)

je te remercie enormement pour ces conseil je vais de se pas le faire est te recontact pour te donner les nouvelles merci encore


----------



## i'm from barcelona (24 Septembre 2007)

bonjour j'ai lu que pour installer bootcamp il fallait disposer d'au moins 10go de disque libre ..je voudrais savoir si la taille nécessaire pour installer parrallel est identique ou moindre ..parce que bloquer 10go juste pour avoir xp et qq logiciel à faire tourner dessus ca m'ennuit ..merci pour la reponse


----------



## pigekedal (4 Octobre 2007)

bonjour, j'arrive pas a faire fonctionner parallels 3 avec ma partion bootcamp.
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
je dois installer quelque chose sur winxpp en natif???

je comprends rien!!!


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Octobre 2007)

pigekedal a dit:


> bonjour, j'arrive pas a faire fonctionner parallels 3 avec ma partion bootcamp.
> Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider?
> je dois installer quelque chose sur winxpp en natif???
> 
> je comprends rien!!!



Bah je me souviens pas avoir fait quelque chose de particulier... boot camp était installé, puis j'ai créé une nouvelle VM sous parallels qui l'utilisait, c'était bien guidé dans l'assistant si je me souviens bien...

qu'est-ce qui ne marche pas exactement ? tu as bien lu la doc ?


----------



## pigekedal (4 Octobre 2007)

Donc via bootcamp, pas de problème, winxp demarre correctement
Puis j'ai installé parallels V 3.0 et jusque la pas de souci
Je suis dans os install assistant
Je selectionne custom
La os type : Windows
os version : win xp
Amount memory of ram : 512
Virtual hard disk option : use boot camp
Network option for vm : Shared network
Name of vm :Win XP
Preference for vm performance : More productive vm
Start VM
-> Finish
La message d'erreur : Unable to open disk image boot camp
Et la je sais pas quoi faire.


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Octobre 2007)

Vas donc voir ça. Ca date un peu, mais le problème est peut-être toujours le même ?


----------



## pigekedal (5 Octobre 2007)

ma partition est bien en ntfs!
Et le lien pour avoir les "parallels tools for bootcamp" est mort
J'ai deja fait une recherche sur google mais impossible de trouver ce foutu programme!!!


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Octobre 2007)

Visiblement en cherchant la KB sur le site de parallels tu n'es pas le seul à avoir ce problème... et pas de solution évidente indiquée !

Moi ça marche... pas pour une stupide histoire de clavier / souris bluetooth donc je me sers que de ma VM originale que j'avais installé sous os x, pas de boot camp...


T'es allé voir sur les autres sites de mac users ? (macbidouille, a vos mac, etc)

Bon courage !


----------



## pigekedal (5 Octobre 2007)

merci en tout cas!
Si quelqu'un d'autre a une solution...


----------



## Relax (7 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour MacGeneration,

Je suis un tout nouveau possèdeur d'un Mac Book Pro 15" 2x2,2GHz et 2Go de Ram.
Une de mes attentes en faisant cet achat était de pouvoir profiter de Mac OS X tout en pouvant jouer à mes jeux Windows. Tout va bien avec BootCamp, mon windows tourne très bien et mes jeux font de même .
Seulement, mon problème se situe au niveau de Parralel desktop. J'ai choisi d'utiliser la partition bootcamp et aussi de mettre 1Go de Ram pour le Windows Parralel (Windows XP au passage). Mais, il m'est presque impossible de jouer à mes jeux 3D. Alors que je tourne à facilement 200 300 fps à un petit jeu comme Counter-Strike avec le boot full Windows, je ne tourne qu'à une trentaine de fps en y jouant avec Parralel Desktop  
Aurais-je mal configuré quelque chose ?

Je vous remercie de vos réponses.


----------



## Tarul (7 Octobre 2007)

Relax a dit:


> Bonjour MacGeneration,
> 
> Je suis un tout nouveau poss&#232;deur d'un Mac Book Pro 15" 2x2,2GHz et 2Go de Ram.
> Une de mes attentes en faisant cet achat &#233;tait de pouvoir profiter de Mac OS X tout en pouvant jouer &#224; mes jeux Windows. Tout va bien avec BootCamp, mon windows tourne tr&#232;s bien et mes jeux font de m&#234;me .
> ...



Bonjour et bienvenu.

Ton probl&#232;me est normal, parallels ne supporte pas la 3D de directx 9. 
Et comme c'est un logiciel de virtualisation et cela ne peut &#234;tre aussi performant que lorsque tu red&#233;marres sous windows.
L'adage du forum "bootcamp pour les jeux et les applications 3D, parallels/Vmware pour le reste" est toujours aussi vrai.

N&#233;anmoins, le fait que tu obtiennes 30fps sous parallels est une grande &#233;volution par rapport &#224; ce qu'il y avait avant (c'est &#224; dire le n&#233;ant ).


----------



## Relax (10 Octobre 2007)

AH, très bien. Je minquietais car il me semblait avoir vu des screens montrant Quake 4 sur parallels. En tout cas je trouve que l'intérêt est quelque peu réduit non ? Pourrait-on manipuler tranquillement sur des logiciels comme photoshop ou flash ? Ou dans mon cas, vegas video qui est un editeur de video (qui demande pas mal de puissance) ?


----------



## Tarul (10 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour,


Relax a dit:


> AH, très bien. Je minquietais car il me semblait avoir vu des screens montrant Quake 4 sur parallels. En tout cas je trouve que l'intérêt est quelque peu réduit non ?
> *Pour les applications 3D oui, l'interêt est assez réduit.*
> Pourrait-on manipuler tranquillement sur des logiciels comme photoshop ou flash ?
> *L'intérêt est réduit pour ces logiciels qui existent sous mac os X. Mais mieux vaut utiliser bootcamp si ton utilisation nécessite de bonnes performances.*
> Ou dans mon cas, vegas video qui est un editeur de video (qui demande pas mal de puissance) ?


La règle d'or, si ton logiciel demande de la puissance, mieux vaut utiliser Bootcamp et windows en natif.


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> La règle d'or, si ton logiciel demande de la puissance, mieux vaut utiliser Bootcamp et windows en natif.



Sachant que pour tout ce qui marche bien sous paralleles, c'est quand même un confort incomparable d'utilisation, en même temps que toutes tes autres applis sous os X - le niveau d'intégration s'améliorant sans cesse au fil des versions de parallels. 

J'ai pas trop le temps :'-( de jouer mais j'ai fait quelques tests et j'ai pu voir la bonne évolution de la prise en compte des versions de direct X / 3D au fil des versions également... ça progresse bien !


----------



## WinMac (11 Octobre 2007)

J'ai 6 Go de RAM sur mon MacPro et que 512 Mo reconnus avec parallels... on ne peut pas faire mieux ?


----------



## Anonyme (11 Octobre 2007)

WinMac a dit:


> J'ai 6 Go de RAM sur mon MacPro et que 512 Mo reconnus avec parallels... on ne peut pas faire mieux ?



Faut changer les réglages mémoires de la machine virtuelle.


----------



## Filou53 (16 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir.

J'ai installé Parallels Desktop 3.0 build 5160 sur mon MacBook Pro avec 2G de Ram.
J'y ai ajouté Windows XP pro et j'ai commencé à tester...

Globalement cela ne se passe pas trop mal  

J'ai aussi installé Panzer General II, un vieux jeu PC dont je suis fou.
Comme c'était du Win 98 avec Directx 5, cela tourne sans ennui 
SAUF que quand je passe en full screen (15"), la taille de la fenêtre utilisée par le jeu n'est que de +/_ 14,5 cm sur 11 à tout casser :mouais: 

J'ai déjà essayé plein de trucs pour améliorer, sans succès.
Parfois d'ailleurs le basculement en full screen m'éjecte de Panzer General (mais pas de XP).

Quelqu'un aurait une idée ? J'aimerais pas trop me crever les yeux en jouant...
D'avance merci.   

PS: je ne souhaite pas utiliser bootcamp


----------



## Jerome_C (16 Octobre 2007)

Je joue moi même à un vieux jeu windows sous parallels (Fallout 2 pour ne pas le nommer), de base il fonctionne en 640x480, ça fait un ptit carré dans un coin de mon 24p  mais des passionnés ont développés des patchs spécifiques pour en changer la définition, formidable. Mais c'est un truc propre à fallout, ça génère une version séparée de l'exécutable...

Donc dans ton cas, si le jeu le gère pas de base, et si des ptits cracks se sont pas attaqué au problème, j'ai peur qu'il n'y ait pas de solution.


----------



## Filou53 (17 Octobre 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Je joue moi même à un vieux jeu windows sous parallels (Fallout 2 pour ne pas le nommer), de base il fonctionne en 640x480, ça fait un ptit carré dans un coin de mon 24p  mais des passionnés ont développés des patchs spécifiques pour en changer la définition, formidable. Mais c'est un truc propre à fallout, ça génère une version séparée de l'exécutable...
> 
> Donc dans ton cas, si le jeu le gère pas de base, et si des ptits cracks se sont pas attaqué au problème, j'ai peur qu'il n'y ait pas de solution.


Enfer et damnation !  
Je m'y attendais... 
et d'après toi, on ne sait nulle part 'tricher' sur la définition ? Quitte à avoir une pixellisation plus forte ? 

Par contre, ton truc pour Fallout m'intéresse: j'en ai acheté un d'occase auquel je n'ai jamais joué. Ce serait l'occasion ! J'avais autrefois commencé le 1 et je m'étais bien amusé.
C'est en voyant la série Jericho à la TV l'autre jour que j'ai ressorti les boîtes dans l'idée d'y rejouer.

Merci pour ton aide.


----------



## Jerome_C (17 Octobre 2007)

Filou53 a dit:


> Enfer et damnation !
> Je m'y attendais...
> et d'après toi, on ne sait nulle part 'tricher' sur la définition ? Quitte à avoir une pixellisation plus forte ?


Pas la moindre idée 



Filou53 a dit:


> Par contre, ton truc pour Fallout m'intéresse: j'en ai acheté un d'occase auquel je n'ai jamais joué. Ce serait l'occasion ! J'avais autrefois commencé le 1 et je m'étais bien amusé.
> C'est en voyant la série Jericho à la TV l'autre jour que j'ai ressorti les boîtes dans l'idée d'y rejouer.
> 
> Merci pour ton aide.


Une seule adresse !


----------



## Filou53 (17 Octobre 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Une seule adresse !


C'est noté merci.  

Pour la résolution, je viens de trouver une solution +/- utilisable.

Dans les préférences système, au niveau moniteur, il suffit de choisir une 'bonne' résolution: 800x600 ou 1024x768...
Bonjour l'horreur au niveau du mac mais sous Parallels, la fenêtre PG devient lisible.
Il suffit de jongler avec les différentes résolutions ... (plus facile avec l'icône 'Moniteurs' dans la barre des menus).
Parfois, cela accroche un peu !  
Ce qu'il y a de bien, c'est que quand on repasse en mode Mac et qu'on revient à la résolution initiale, il rétablit le bureau comme avant, sans tout mélanger.
Je continue à tester...

Filou


----------



## Jerome_C (17 Octobre 2007)

Tu as de la chance que le soft s'adapte à la résolution courante, car c'est (ou c'était) souvent l'inverse: le soft se lance en plein écran en changeant la résolution (cas de fallout), même des fois avec certains jeux windows n'était pas capable de remettre la résolution initiale...


----------



## Prouut (17 Octobre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous, une question peut etre &#224; cheval sur le post "leopard" et celui ci. Lorsque leopard sortira, faudra-t-il reinstaller parallels desktop et windows,  ou tout sera sauvegard&#233; ?


----------



## Jerome_C (17 Octobre 2007)

Quand l&#233;opard sortira, je me d&#233;p&#234;cherai d'attendre que tout le monde essuie les pl&#226;tre et que ce genre de question soit r&#233;pondue par l'exemple et non par la th&#233;orie (si elle existe d&#233;j&#224; &#224; ce jour)... pour parallels comme pour le reste - il est fort probable que pas mal d'applis aient des probl&#232;mes au d&#233;but, jusqu'&#224; ce qu'elles soient mises &#224; jour par leurs d&#233;veloppeurs. Seuls les gros auront d&#233;j&#224; travaill&#233; &#224; cette pr&#233;paration sur l&#233;opard et seront en mesure de fournir rapidement, si n&#233;cessaire, des mises &#224; jour.

Sachant que de mon point de vue th&#233;orique (beaucoup de conditionnel donc) il me semble que parallels n'ait pas le choix et ne puisse forcer ses clients &#224; tout r&#233;installer (car qui dit r&#233;install de windows dit perte des install de softs et config diverses &#224; l'int&#233;rieur), donc il faut esp&#233;rer au mieux une prise en charge automatique, au pire un utilitaire de migration d'une ancienne machine vers une nouvelle...


----------



## greggorynque (18 Octobre 2007)

Sauf si tu a utilise une partition tir&#233;e de bootcamp


----------



## gabimac146 (21 Octobre 2007)

Bonjour à tous Je viens d'installer la dernier version de parallels dekstop 3.0 build 5160 et je n'arrive pas a installer ma carte graphique : j'ai tout essayé et elle n'est pas reconnue et pourtant j'ai essayé tous les drivers d'ATI et j'ai même le CD que m'avait fait graver boot camp avec les drivers et il me dit à chaque installation de drivers de verifier si mes composants sont bien ceux compatibles avec ces drivers. ET depuis je lutte et n'y arrive pas du tout.
Ma question est donc auriez-vous réussi à installer la radeon x1600 128mo sur parallels desktop.
Si oui pourriez vous me sauver en me donnant une solution.
Sinon j'ai mis XP sur parallels car au début j'étais sous 2000 et je pensais que le problème venait de là.
Merci d'avance


----------



## Jerome_C (21 Octobre 2007)

greggorynque a dit:


> Sauf si tu a utilise une partition tirée de bootcamp


En fait j'ai les deux : une VM que j'utilisais depuis le début, puis j'avais testé l'install de bootcamp, et depuis quelques temps c'est ce que j'utilise via parallels.

Donc ça veut dire qu'à (court ?) terme je ne pourrai plus du tout utiliser la partition boot camp, avec ou sans paralells ?


----------



## Tarul (21 Octobre 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> En fait j'ai les deux : une VM que j'utilisais depuis le début, puis j'avais testé l'install de bootcamp, et depuis quelques temps c'est ce que j'utilise via parallels.
> 
> Donc ça veut dire qu'à (court ?) terme je ne pourrai plus du tout utiliser la partition boot camp, avec ou sans paralells ?



C'est possible, tout comme c'est possible que cela continue à fonctionner. Le problème, c'est que nous ignorons comment Vmware et parallels fonctionnent lorsqu'ils utilisent la partition windows.


----------



## pulsaracat (22 Octobre 2007)

j'ai eu le meme probleme que Gabimac hier, et je l'ai resolu en installant "parallels tools" . (pour installer parrallels tool, il faut etre sous windows, voir l'aide...). j'ai la meme carte gaphique, et maintenant, windows tourne en plein ecran avec la resolution du mac. 
Premieres impressions tres positives, Autocad tourne parfaitemenent bien...
Par contre j'ai un soucis avec ma cle USB qui ne s'ouvre pas dans le poste de travail Windose, j'ai du rater un episode....

config : imac 20" blanc 2.16gh 1Go de ram, carte radeon x1600 128mo, parallels 3.0 (version d'evaluation) et win 2000 pro​


----------



## Jerome_C (22 Octobre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> C'est possible, tout comme c'est possible que cela continue à fonctionner. Le problème, c'est que nous ignorons comment Vmware et parallels fonctionnent lorsqu'ils utilisent la partition windows.


Il semblerait que la situation n'est pas si grave !


----------



## WinMac (25 Octobre 2007)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Faut changer les réglages mémoires de la machine virtuelle.


----------



## Unau (27 Octobre 2007)

Bonsoir,

Je suis passé sous léopard hier soir, après avoir cloné mon DD comme il se doit.

Désirant récupérer le répertoire "mes documents" de Windows sous Parallels, je ne sais pas ou chercher dans l'archivage. Aussi si quelqu'un pouvait me renseigner je lui en serait très reconnaissant.
Le répertoire "mes documents" abrite des fichiers de données, tel que "money.mny". J'ai donc besoin de le localiser et l'extraire du disque cloné.

Pour info, je n'ai pas réinstallé Parallels, mais uniquement WinXP sous Bootcamp. 

Merci pour votre aide,


----------



## Toumak (28 Octobre 2007)

il se trouve dans l'image de ta machine virtuelle qui est placée dans /utilisateurs/tonnom/document/paralles/nomdetamachinevirtuelle/
sur ton backup

pour récupérer les documents dans ta machine, soit tu la relances avec parallels 
soit tu utilises l'explorateur d'image de parallels


----------



## iadium (1 Novembre 2007)

Bonsoir a tous ...... 

Je suis un Mac user qui tourne sous leopard avec un macbook superdrive 2 GO de Ram et 200 GO de DD et j'ai acheter paralells desktop et windows vista qui tourne très bien sur MAC mais j'ai un petit problème c'est que le jeux ou autre applications ne veulent pas s'installer sous windows avec parallels pourtant il a 1 GO de ram a lui tout seul alors merci pour vos réponses ou astuces


----------



## Tarul (1 Novembre 2007)

iadium a dit:


> Bonsoir a tous ......
> 
> Je suis un Mac user qui tourne sous leopard avec un macbook superdrive 2 GO de Ram et 200 GO de DD et j'ai acheter paralells desktop et windows vista qui tourne tr&#232;s bien sur MAC mais j'ai un petit probl&#232;me c'est que le jeux ou autre applications ne veulent pas s'installer sous windows avec parallels pourtant il a 1 GO de ram a lui tout seul alors merci pour vos r&#233;ponses ou astuces



Bonjour,

Ta machine virtuelle est limit&#233;e dans le support de directx. Si ton jeux demande directx 9, tu ne pourras pas le lancer. C'est aussi pourquoi tu n'as pas aero sur ton vista.


----------



## TSL (1 Novembre 2007)

Salut &#224; tous,
J'ai plusieurs questions sur l'utilisation de parallels :

- Peut-on demander a lancer automatiquement Parallels au d&#233;marrage du Mac
- Actuellement, Je ne peut pas attribuer plus de 900Mo de Ram &#224; ma MV. Comment passer a 1,5Go sachant que j'ai 2Go de Ram
- 
A chaque d&#233;marrage de la MV je suis oblig&#233; de param&#233;trer les USB &#224; ctiver (Dongles, D Dur...), comment m&#233;moriser mes choix

Un grand merci d'avance a ceux qui peuvent me renseigner


----------



## TSL (1 Novembre 2007)

TSL a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> J'ai plusieurs questions sur l'utilisation de parallels :
> 
> - Peut-on demander a lancer automatiquement Parallels au démarrage du Mac
> ...


J'ai trouvé la solution sur le point 1 et 3, j'ai ajouté l'icone de Parallels dans le dock et j'ai demandé le lancement automatique. Du coup, il conserve mes paramètres.

Par contre, j'ai une erreur car Windows Monte mes DD USB alors que MAC OS X es a deja monté. J'ai donc une erreur de Mac lorsque Windows Monte les D Dur. 

Voici donc mes nouvelles demandes :

1 - Comment ne pas monter automatiquement mes D Dur USB au démarrage de Mac OS X

2 - - Actuellement, Je ne peut pas attribuer plus de 900Mo de Ram à ma MV. Comment passer a 1,5Go sachant que j'ai 2Go de Ram

Encore merci


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

TSL a dit:


> J'ai trouvé la solution sur le point 1 et 3, j'ai ajouté l'icone de Parallels dans le dock et j'ai demandé le lancement automatique. Du coup, il conserve mes paramètres.
> 
> Par contre, j'ai une erreur car Windows Monte mes DD USB alors que MAC OS X es a deja monté. J'ai donc une erreur de Mac lorsque Windows Monte les D Dur.
> 
> ...


Quelle est ta version de parallels? Pour l'histoire du disque dur, c'est un problème de mac os X. Vaut mieux poster la question là-bas. Je n'ai pas la réponse. 

Pour le point deux, lorsque tu édites les paramètres de ta machine virtuelle, dans la section mémory. Tu as normalement un curseur pour gérer la mémoire de la machine virtuelle. Attention parallels limitera la quantité maximale en fonction de la quantité de ram disponible sur la machine physique.

Enfin tu ne peux accéder à ces paramètres uniquement si ta machine virtuelle est complètement arrêtée.


----------



## TSL (2 Novembre 2007)

Tarul a dit:


> Quelle est ta version de parallels? Pour l'histoire du disque dur, c'est un problème de mac os X. Vaut mieux poster la question là-bas. Je n'ai pas la réponse.
> 
> Pour le point deux, lorsque tu édites les paramètres de ta machine virtuelle, dans la section mémory. Tu as normalement un curseur pour gérer la mémoire de la machine virtuelle. Attention parallels limitera la quantité maximale en fonction de la quantité de ram disponible sur la machine physique.
> 
> Enfin tu ne peux accéder à ces paramètres uniquement si ta machine virtuelle est complètement arrêtée.



Merci pour les infos. 
j'ai finalement trouvé le PB. 
Je ne peut parametrer parallels que dans la cas ou je l'exécute depuis le répertoire "applications" et non s'il est exécuté automatiquement depuis le dock.

Encore merci


----------



## Tarul (2 Novembre 2007)

TSL a dit:


> Merci pour les infos.
> j'ai finalement trouvé le PB.
> Je ne peut parametrer parallels que dans la cas ou je l'exécute depuis le répertoire "applications" et non s'il est exécuté automatiquement depuis le dock.
> 
> Encore merci



Tient cela m'a tout l'air d'être un bug.


----------



## beaubrunb (5 Novembre 2007)

je viens de recevoir Leopard. J'ai fait la mise à jour. Tout semble fonctionner pour l'instant sauf Parallels desktop 3.0 qui refuse de se charger. Un message indique qu'il a quitté inopinément (sans s'être chargé). Je l'ai desinstallé et rechargé rien n'y fait.

J'ai tenté plusieurs install mais rien n'y fait.

Le reendeur Avanquest ne onne aucune infos sur ce sujet et ne répond pas au tél.

Aidez moi svp


----------



## macaddicted (5 Novembre 2007)

parallels fonctionnait chez moi avec l&#233;o sans soucis jusqu'&#224; la mise &#224; jour de l&#233;o :rateau: 
&#224; partir de l&#224;, parallels se lan&#231;ait mais la MV plantait :rateau: 
j'ai mis parallels &#224; jour ( build 5162 du 23 oct ) et tout refonctionne sans probl&#232;me  
si &#231;a peut aider


----------



## beaubrunb (5 Novembre 2007)

Je viens de d'install la Maj Parallels *Build 5160 depuis le site officiel.
Seul soucis c'est que l'install s'est bien d&#233;roul&#233; mais il me demande une cl&#233; d'activation, j'y ai coll&#233; celle que j'avais sur l'emballage cd et il n'en veut pas. en plus c'est tout en anglais maintenant
*


----------



## macaddicted (5 Novembre 2007)

la version FR c'est AVANQUEST  
dernière build 5162


----------



## beaubrunb (5 Novembre 2007)

je trouve pas sur leur site

JE SUIS DEJA EN V3.0 MAC

le N° de version n'est pas affiché et puis maintenant que j'ai installé la 5160 y aplus rien qui marche

59 euros la MAJ et le soft jel'ai acheté depuis 1 semaine !!!!!

c'est quoi cette arnaque ?

Edit: la fonction Edit existe... Merci de l'utiliser.


----------



## macaddicted (5 Novembre 2007)

r&#233;installe la FR ( la version 3 ) et fait toutes les mise &#224; jour


----------



## Tarul (5 Novembre 2007)

beaubrunb a dit:


> je trouve pas sur leur site
> 
> JE SUIS DEJA EN V3.0 MAC
> 
> ...



Il faut se m&#233;fier des diff&#233;rences entre la version fran&#231;aise et anglaise de parallels. Ce ne sont pas les m&#234;mes mise &#224; jour, m&#234;me chose pour les cl&#233;s. Lorsque l'on a un probl&#232;me avec la version fran&#231;aise il faut voir avec avanquest et parallels.


----------



## Ryuuga (5 Novembre 2007)

Salut, j'ai une petite question concernant Parallels.

Je sais déjà qu'on peut sans problème prendre une partition installée avec Bootcamp pour la mettre sous Parallels, mais est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre une partition installée comme ça ou une version directement installée depuis Parallels?

Je compte mettre Windows XP sous Bootcamp (via Leopard) et je me demandais s'il vallait mieux acheter Parallels avant pour éviter d'avoir à faire plusieurs installations, histoire de pas perdre en rendement d'utilisation.

Merci.

(PS: vous trouverez mes configs matérielles dans ma signature)


----------



## Tarul (5 Novembre 2007)

Ryuuga a dit:


> Salut, j'ai une petite question concernant Parallels.
> 
> Je sais déjà qu'on peut sans problème prendre une partition installée avec Bootcamp pour la mettre sous Parallels, mais est-ce qu'il y a une différence entre une partition installée comme ça ou une version directement installée depuis Parallels?
> 
> ...



Pour le moment, j'aurai tendance à éviter de faire ce genre de chose. En effet il n'est pas rare que des utilisateurs de parallels corrompre leur partition lorsqu'elle est couplée à parallels.
Donc prudence, et sauvegarde des documents sont encore une fois de mise. (je sens que je vais modifier ma signature. )


----------



## Exxon (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens vous demander de l'aide sur un sujet récurrent mais je n'ai toujours pas trouvé de solution.

Ma config : Imac + leopard

J'ai installé Win XP via bootcamp tout marche nikel
Aprés j'ai voulu installer Parallels build 5160 via la partition bootcamp.

1ere tentative : l'ecran devient gris avec un petit carré au milieu ecrit en toute les langue genre BIG BUG Fermer tout ca va péter.

2eme tentative : Ca démarre mais aprés BAMM ecran erreur: il manque le fichier HAL.dll.

Je me dis parallels c'est trop daubé c'est pas grave je vais redemarrer en mode XP et la BAM j'ai deux lignes :

* demarrer avec parallels
* demarrer avec Windows XP

Et dans les deux cas soit j'ai hal.dll ou fichier system endomagé.

J'ai donc essayé de modifier le boot.ini mais rien n'y fait.

Si vous avez une solution, un exemple de boot.ini je suis preneur.

Merci.​


----------



## Staral (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour,
Avant de poster de message, j'ai fouillé un peu partout dans les forum mais je ne trouve pas la solution à mon problème. Je pensais la trouver en lisant ça :



manolo81 a dit:


> Alors je me réponds à moi-même, au cas ou quelqu'un aurait le même problème: pour que le cd de Windows soit reconnu par Parallels, il faut l'insérer avant de lancer Parallels...
> voilà voilà voilà...
> 
> source: forum MacBibouille



...mais non ca ne fonctionne toujours pas. Je suis en train d'essayer d'installer Windows XP  sur mon MacBook Pro Intel sous MaxOs 10.4.10 avec Parallels Desktop 3.0.
Tout fonctionne parfaitement jusqu'au moment ou je dois inserer le CD d'installation de Windows apres avoir entré le numéro de série. Le terminal m'indique qu'il ne trouve pas le CD dans le lecteur.
Je l'ai bien installé avant de lancer Parallels, il apparait d'ailleurs bien sur le bureau du Mac, mais disparait dès qu'on me le demande et que je réponds ok.

Je suis completement bloqué et je ne sais plus quoi faire.
Jespère que je n'aurai pas fait de doublon !

Merci de votre aide...


----------



## IAMNature (8 Novembre 2007)

penchinelo a dit:


> bonjour,
> 
> je viens de passer sur parallels desktop 3.0 (build 4560).
> 
> ...




Bonjour, je me permet de retransmettre ce message de la page 64.

Le modérateur a gentillement rappellé à penchinelo qu'il y avait un forum destiné à ces questions.

C'est très gentil mais elle est où la réponse à sa question ?

Parceque, ca fait depuis une heure que je cherche dans ce forum, mais d'une c'est impossible de trouver ce qu'on cherche dans cette centaine de pages et de deux je crois que personne d'autre n'a soulevé ce problème.


Merci d'avance si quelqu'un daigne répondre à la question de penchinelo.

à bientôt


----------



## macaddicted (8 Novembre 2007)

c'est parallels 3 FR ? si oui faut mettre à jour ( build 5162 )


----------



## gabimac146 (8 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous 
Je viens d'installer la derniere version de parallels dekstop 3.0 build 5160 et je n'arrive pas a installer ma carte graphique : j'ai tout essayé et elle n'est pas reconnue et pourtant j'ai essayé tous les drivers d'ATI et j'ai même le CD que m'avait fait graver boot camp avec les drivers et il me dit à chaque installation de drivers de verifier si mes composants sont bien ceux compatibles avec ces drivers. ET depuis je lutte et n'y arrive pas du tout.
Ma question est donc auriez-vous réussi à installer la radeon x1600 128mo sur parallels desktop.
Si oui pourriez vous me sauver en me donnant une solution.(j'ai un imac intel 17")
Sinon j'ai mis XP sur parallels car au début j'étais sous 2000 et je pensais que le problème venait de là.
Merci d'avance


----------



## pulsaracat (9 Novembre 2007)

j'ai eu le meme soucis qui s'est resolu apres avoir installé parallels tools. si tu ne l'a pas fait, ça vient peut etre de là. il n'y a aucun driver de carte video a installer, c'est parallels qui emule tout. Pour installer parallels tools, il faut demarer en mode fenetre, et il faut demarer windows...​


----------



## gabimac146 (9 Novembre 2007)

Merci beaucoup c'était bien ça mais comme avant j'étais sur mon Pc mon savoir m'a devancé et j'ai voulu réglé mon problème manuellement comme il aurait fallu le faire sur un pc.
Mais mon but final était de pouvoir jouer au seul jeu qui me manque sur mac à savoir Pro Evolution Soccer et j'avais vu qu'avec la nouvelle version de Parallels desktop 3.0 nous pouvions jouer au jeu en 3d et avec Parallels tools il installe ma carte graphique mais passe d'une ati radeon x1600 128mo à une "parallels graphique driver 16mb" donc pour jouer c'est pas top.
Si quelqu'un aurait une solution.
Faut-il que je passe absolument à bootcamp, car je suis sur léopard mais au partitionnement bootcamp me signale en gros que je dois tout reformater car il ne peut pas déplacer certains fichiers.
merci


----------



## IAMNature (9 Novembre 2007)

Bon, concernant mon précédent message, 

J'avais des problèmes d'affichage avec une résolution qui ne dépassait pas les 800*600 px

La carte graphique n'était pas reconnue et les couleurs étaient en 16 Bits. 

Oui, mais j'étais sur une vieille version de Windows 2000 pro.

J'ai changé avec une des toutes dernières versions de windows xp pro et là, TOUT MARCHE  ;-)    

à plus


----------



## gabimac146 (9 Novembre 2007)

J'ai réussi à passer à au moins 64mo de la carte graphique mais il ne veut pas plus 
est-il destiné à n'utiliser que la moitié disponible sur la carte de base
étant sous leopard j'ai voulu faire un upgrade de ma version 3,0 build 5160 à la version build 5540 mais ils me redemandent des clé CD et les anciennes obtenues avec la version précedente ne fonctionne évidement pas
pour une simple mise à jour il faut repayer 80 euro??


----------



## agalujie (16 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour à tous,

Voici mon "problème": j'utilise actuellement windows xp pro avec parallels sous Tiger; je viens d'acheter Leopard et j'ai bien l'intention de continuer à utiliser parallels car le prologiciel de mon laboratoire ne tourne que sous windows.
Que dois-je faire avant de lancer une clean installation de Leopard et après l'installation de leopard afin de ne pas réinstaller windows, mes logiciels,mon vpn...

J'ai dans ma petite maison un dossier Parallels qui contient Winxp.hdd et winxp.pvs; S'agit-il des 2 dossiers que je dois sauvegarder puis reprendre dans leopard afin que cela fonctionne?

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.

Agalujie


----------



## nataflore (18 Novembre 2007)

Bonjour, j'ai un imac intel sous leopard une version toute neuve de parallels desktop 3.0 for mac, j'ai désinstaller boot camp et quand j'installe parallels la barre de progression se bloque  au départ  quelqu'un connait il le problème?


----------



## EtienneMacBook (19 Novembre 2007)

Coucou tout le monde, je suis sur léopard, et je me suis racheté une petite barette de RAM, juste pour rigoler un peu, j'ai donc maintenant 2 GO  533 MHZ , procésseur de 1, 83 sur mon macbook 160 go avec une trentaine de go de libres. 
Et je me disais que je pourrais éventuellement mettre parrallels sur mon mac, paske avant, ca ramait un peu... et j'avais choisi bootcamp...

Si qqn a quasiment la meme config que moi avec une machine virtuelle montée dessus, pourrait il me dire si ca fonctionnne bien ?

Merci d'avance de vos conseils !


----------



## peyret (21 Novembre 2007)

nataflore a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai un imac intel sous leopard une version toute neuve de parallels desktop 3.0 for mac, j'ai désinstaller boot camp et quand j'installe parallels la barre de progression se bloque  au départ  quelqu'un connait il le problème?



Même problème pour moi en ce moment, hasard ou malédiction !

lp


----------



## peyret (22 Novembre 2007)

çà a fonctionné !!! Chance ? je sais pas ?

Méthode :
Avec Parallels version 5158 sur imac 24" intel sous mac OSX 10.5.1

copier sur le bureau "installer parallels" de l'image disque (tenir alt ou option enfoncé avec clic déplacer pour copier le programme d'installation sur le bureau)
lancer le programme copié sur le bureau, et c'est parti...

çà a marché ? nataflore

lp


----------



## Jerome_C (22 Novembre 2007)

peyret a dit:


> çà a fonctionné !!! Chance ? je sais pas ?
> 
> Méthode :
> Avec Parallels version 5158 sur imac 24" intel sous mac OSX 10.5.1


Avec la 5540 ça ne marche pas ?



> copier sur le bureau "installer parallels" de l'image disque (tenir alt ou option enfoncé avec clic déplacer pour copier le programme d'installation sur le bureau)
> lancer le programme copié sur le bureau, et c'est parti...
> 
> çà a marché ? nataflore
> ...


Si tu copies pas sur le bureau ça marche pas ?

Ça sent un peu le vaudou ton affaire 


Moi, Léopard, pas pressé... Tiger marche vraiment très bien


----------



## peyret (22 Novembre 2007)

Si je copie pas l'application sur le bureau, en effet çà ne marche pas !
J'ose pas désinstaller pour vérifier, et recommencer !

Je sais pas si c'est tout lié à Léopard ! mais c'est  
D'ailleurs Golive 9 même problème (mais vers la fin de l'instal)

lp


----------



## Jerome_C (22 Novembre 2007)

Il serait intéressant d'avoir des nouvelles de nataflore, le problème persiste ? 

Quid de la 5540 ? Non parce que de mémoire, la 5168 est sortie avant Léopard, et la 5540 après, alors heu, comment dire...


----------



## macaddicted (28 Novembre 2007)

depuis aujourd'hui ma machine virtuelle refuse de se lancer ( léopard, parallels 3 build 5162 )

j'ai le message "Impossible d'allouer de la mémoire pour Monitor PE!" :rateau: 

une soluce autre que des incantations vaudou ?


----------



## Gidéhef (28 Novembre 2007)

La 5570b !


----------



## macaddicted (28 Novembre 2007)

Gidéhef a dit:


> La 5570b !


merci *Gidéhef*   mais j'ai oublié de preciser que j'avais la version 3 (french version)

bon sinon j'ai trouvé ce pourquoi du comment   
parallels a perdu mon profil vidéo ( je ne sais pas où ? ) j'en ai recréé un et démarrage de la MV suivi d'un beau kernel panic ! :rateau: 
je redemarre le MB puis parallels, miracle ça marche !  
par contre plus de conection internet :rateau:  pourtant les partages sont activés et visibles ( j'ai du le refaire avec léo ) 
m'enfin parallels avec léo m'a déjà donné 3 kernel panic, mail, un et safari un aussi  
je vais refaire quelques incantations, redémarrer le MB puis parallels,  on verra bien ( on se dirait sous windaube  )
keep in touch 


edit : suite

ce coup ci j'ai du forcer parallels  à quitter .... 

repasser sous tiger ? jamais eu de pbs ni de kernel panic et autres windozeries 


re edit : désactive et réactivé les partages réseaux sous OSX puis redémarré le MB, allé pisser contre un althéa ( marqué d'un bâton au cas où ça marche pour la prochaine ) redémarré parallels et miracle, tout fonctionne ! ( j'ai bien fait de marquer l'endroit pour la prochaine ) 

m'enfin, en arriver à ces extrémités ..... boire des bocs de bière pour toujours être prêt lol! 

à quand un MàJ d'avanquest pour régler ces soucis ?


----------



## Mac_Demons (2 Décembre 2007)

Salut a tous!

Quand je démarre windows, sois en bootcamp ou en machine virtuel, j'ai le choix de démarré en windows ou avec la configuration de parallels. J'ai désinstallé parallel et j'aimerais enlever la configuration de parallel de mon windows. J'ai essayé de désinstaller le parallel tool mais windows refuse.

Donc, quel est le moyen d'enlever toute trace de parallel dans windows?

merci beaucoups.


----------



## peyret (5 Décembre 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Avec la 5540 ça ne marche pas ?
> 
> Si tu copies pas sur le bureau ça marche pas ?
> 
> ...



garde bien Tiger... car le léopard on recommence comme avec le 9.01, + gadgets !

Sinon pour parallels :

Bon j'ai voulu mettre à jour en 5160, et vlan - parallels stoppe au début de l'instal... et les incantations vaudou n'y font rien... pas même le copier sur le bureau... et en plus la version ancienne 5158 qui est sur le disque dur, ne démarre plus... message d'erreur ... Il demande de réinstaller parallels... çà tourne en rond...

la faute à qui !!!

lp


----------



## macaddicted (5 Décembre 2007)

ça y est tout fonctionne avec parallels sous léo  
seule attention, pour quitter windaube, le faire par start ((ou démarrer) version US moins instable   ))  

à moi les joies de windows live messenger :love:


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Décembre 2007)

macaddicted a dit:


> à moi les joies de windows live messenger :love:


Heu, si tu as installé un windaube pour chater, tu aurais ptet pu considérer Adium par exemple ? (il y en a d'autres, mais là t'as tous les protocoles)

Certes, y'a ptet pas les boingzounds ou dingstrucs mais heu, ça chate très bien.

En revanche je crois pas qu'il y a le support de la vidéo (?)


----------



## Kukana (5 Décembre 2007)

Jerome_C a dit:


> En revanche je crois pas qu'il y a le support de la vidéo (?)



si maintenant grace à ça

et puis si vraiment.....


----------



## peyret (6 Décembre 2007)

Gidéhef a dit:


> La 5570b !



et la 5580, j'ai pu l'installer mouais: ) sur léopard.... ouf ! çà s'installe et çà fonctionne   

lp


----------



## labernee (8 Décembre 2007)

Parrallels 3.0 avec xp fonctionne parfaitement sur mon macbook blanc 2.0ghz core2duo et 2 go ram. il utilise en moyenne 600-650 mo de ram .

J'avais teste vmware fusion auparavant et je reste finalement sur parrallels 3.0.




Bernard​


----------



## nemrod (8 Décembre 2007)

Hello,

J'ai un souci avec Parallels Desktop, je n'arrive pas à partager un repertoire et ainsi transférer des fichiers.

J'ai le message d'erreur suivant : Windows cannot accès .PSF

Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ? Merci


----------



## Anonyme (9 Décembre 2007)

Petite question:

J'ai vu que apple allait supprimer TOTALEMENT bootcamp beta dès le 31 décembre...
Or comme je suis pas pressé de passer sous Leopard... si je veux continuer à me connecter sous windows faut que je trouve une seconde alternative...

Est-ce que Parallels Desktop 3 marche aussi bien que bootcamp ? Gère-t-il à fond
 toutes les capacitées de la machine et peut-il ainsi faire marcher de gros logiciel sous windows (jeu 3D, etc) ?


----------



## funers (10 Décembre 2007)

je suis nouveux sur le forum! je pense m'acheter un macbook pro 2.4!!
mais je sais pas quoi faire car je suis oblige de utiliser autocad!et en pleine puissance...quelqu un pourais me dire si ça marche parfaitement?car un macbook c'est 2500euros...Merci a tous!!!


----------



## Tarul (10 Décembre 2007)

funers a dit:


> je suis nouveux sur le forum! je pense m'acheter un macbook pro 2.4!!
> mais je sais pas quoi faire car je suis oblige de utiliser autocad!et en pleine puissance...quelqu un pourais me dire si ça marche parfaitement?car un macbook c'est 2500euros...Merci a tous!!!



Bonjour,
Pour couter aussi cher, j'espère qu'il est blinder en ram d'apple. Car le macbook de base démarre à 1100.

Autocad demandant des capacités 3D, il vaut mieux donc passer par bootcamp que parallels pour de meilleurs performances. Note: parallels est payant et nécessite un Vista business minimum ou un XP SP2 pro ou familiale.

Tout comme pour utiliser parallels, bootcamp demande aussi un licence windows.


----------



## funers (10 Décembre 2007)

j'ai l'intention d'acheter un macbook pro a 2.4g et 2g de ram! 
licence windows j'en ai, mais avec ce mac le boot camp, toute les fonctions de autocad marche parfaitement?meme les renders 3d?
merci pour votre aide!


----------



## Jerome_C (10 Décembre 2007)

funers a dit:


> j'ai l'intention d'acheter un macbook pro a 2.4g et 2g de ram!
> licence windows j'en ai, mais avec ce mac le boot camp, toute les fonctions de autocad marche parfaitement?meme les renders 3d?
> merci pour votre aide!


C'est l'idée ! Sous boot camp, c'est un PC. Sous mac OS X avec un soft de virtualisation, c'est le confort du multi OS mais c'est pas encore 100% fonctionnel, notamment en ce qui concerne les fonctions graphiques. Mais ça progresse peu à peu, parallels desktop évolue à chaque release, et la concurrence aussi. Tant mieux pour nous !


----------



## pulsaracat (12 Décembre 2007)

si on oublie le rendu 3D que je n'ai pas testé (car pour tout ce qui est 3d je prefere utiliser autre chose qu'autocad....) Autocad fonctionne parfaitement bien sous paralleles et meme avec crossover (sans windows) donc a fortiori avec boot camp qui rappelons le une enieme fois fait de votre mac un vrai PC !
Pour en revenir a la 3D, j'utilise rhinoceros , qui est un "mini" cattia, qui est bien plus convivial et facile d'acces qu'autocad, et surtout beaucoup moins cher, 995...et qui fonctionne egalement sous parralels (j'ai pas encore essayé avec crossover....)
vous pouvez telecharger une version d'essai ici : http://www.fr.rhino3d.com/
(une version mac os X est en cours de finalisation)​ 
​


----------



## HmJ (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour a tous. Je possede Parallels 2.5 sous Leopard, et prefererais autant que possible ne pas avoir a installer Boot Camp. Je cherche a monter une image disque (j'ai deux fichiers, un .cue et un .wav, ca fonctionne comme un .cue plus un .bin). Sous Windows ca marche sans probleme en passant par Daemon Tools, qui ne fonctionnent malheureusement pas avec Parallels.

Quelqu'un pourrait-il me conseiller une autre methode ? Idealement je prefererais monter ca sous OS X, mais c'est galere meme avec Toast, et la qualite n'est pas top. Merci.


----------



## Tarul (16 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Bonjour a tous. Je possede Parallels 2.5 sous Leopard, et prefererais autant que possible ne pas avoir a installer Boot Camp. Je cherche a monter une image disque (j'ai deux fichiers, un .cue et un .wav, ca fonctionne comme un .cue plus un .bin). Sous Windows ca marche sans probleme en passant par Daemon Tools, qui ne fonctionnent malheureusement pas avec Parallels.
> 
> Quelqu'un pourrait-il me conseiller une autre methode ? Idealement je prefererais monter ca sous OS X, mais c'est galere meme avec Toast, et la qualite n'est pas top. Merci.



Salut,
Un .wav comme image disque, cela fait bizarre.  Normalement l'extension .wav désigne de la musique non compressée.

As-tu essayé de rajouter un lecteur sur ta machine virtuelle qui pointerait sur ton image disque? 
Daemon tools te montait quoi comme erreur?


----------



## HmJ (16 Décembre 2007)

Bonjour Tarul. Merci du coup de main  Daemon Tools s'installe, mais refuse de monter un lecteur virtuel ("invalid device" au demarrage), il est incompatible avec Parallels. L'idee du .cue + .wav, c'est de faire un backup de CD audio. Par exemple, un disque use et bien raye passera mal dans une chaine hifi, et meme s'il ne saute pas toutes les 3 secondes le signal peut etre assez altere pour que ca s'entendu. Donc on fait une extraction totale via un .wav, et le .cue permet de se rappeler precisement de l'organisation du contenu.

J'ai essaye de connecter le .cue + .wav au niveau du lecteur virtuel de Parallels, mais ca ne marche pas non plus.


----------



## HmJ (16 Décembre 2007)

HmJ a dit:


> Bonjour Tarul. Merci du coup de main  Daemon Tools s'installe, mais refuse de monter un lecteur virtuel ("invalid device" au demarrage), il est incompatible avec Parallels. L'idee du .cue + .wav, c'est de faire un backup de CD audio. Par exemple, un disque use et bien raye passera mal dans une chaine hifi, et meme s'il ne saute pas toutes les 3 secondes le signal peut etre assez altere pour que ca s'entendu. Donc on fait une extraction totale via un .wav, et le .cue permet de se rappeler precisement de l'organisation du contenu.
> 
> J'ai essaye de connecter le .cue + .wav au niveau du lecteur virtuel de Parallels, mais ca ne marche pas non plus.



Ca y est, j'ai trouve. Pour monter mon .cue/.wav, j'ai installe l'ancienne version de Daemon Tools, la 3.xx (depuis deux ans on est passe a la 4.xx). Cette fois-ci tout va bien, je peux choisir autant de lecteurs virtuels que je veux et mes images disque audio montent parfaitement


----------



## bouvier51 (20 Décembre 2007)

Enfin, Avanquest s'est décidé à mettre à notre disposition la version 3.5582 francisée de Parallels.
Fraîchement installée, elle à l'air bien plus stable et surtout, il y a moins d'utilisation de mémoire et d'occupation processeur.


----------



## Jerome_C (21 Décembre 2007)

bouvier51 a dit:


> Enfin, Avanquest s'est décidé à mettre à notre disposition la version 3.5582 francisée de Parallels.
> Fraîchement installée, elle à l'air bien plus stable et surtout, il y a moins d'utilisation de mémoire et d'occupation processeur.


Pas en ce qui me concerne...


----------



## bouvier51 (21 Décembre 2007)

Si tu fais " mise à jour" dans Parallels tu dois avoir accès au téléchargement de cette nouvelle mouture, il faut avoir une version enregistrée, bien sûr !!


----------



## Jerome_C (21 Décembre 2007)

bouvier51 a dit:


> Si tu fais " mise à jour" dans Parallels tu dois avoir accès au téléchargement de cette nouvelle mouture, il faut avoir une version enregistrée, bien sûr !!


Heu si c'est à moi que tu causes et que tu lis l'autre topic en lien, tu verras que les problèmes sont justement apparus avec la 55.82 (sur ma version enregistrée), après install des parallels tools correspondant dans ma VM... d'où ma remarque.

Mais je parle pas de la francisée, je parle de la US, que j'ai pas acheté à avanquest mais à Parallels en direct of course.


----------



## iMiChAeL (26 Décembre 2007)

bonjour 

 peut on utiliser emule sur windows via parallels ou faut il passer par boot camp?


----------



## Jerome_C (26 Décembre 2007)

iMiChAeL a dit:


> bonjour
> 
> peut on utiliser emule sur windows via parallels ou faut il passer par boot camp?


Ca mule très bien dans la VM parallels pas la peine de booter !


----------



## iMiChAeL (26 Décembre 2007)

ok merci pas besoin de se casser le cul a paramétrer aMule d ailleurs  je n'y arrive pas!!


----------



## drewmac (28 Décembre 2007)

devrais-je up grader mon mac de tiger a leopart


----------



## DarKOrange (28 Décembre 2007)

drewmac a dit:


> devrais-je up grader mon mac de tiger a leopart



:mouais: Tu peux préciser ? (et c'est Léopard pas leopart)


----------



## bazino (3 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

à chaque lancement, Parallels desktop me demande mon mot de passe administrateur, ce qui devient génant à la longue.
Est-il possible d'éviter cette demande de password ?

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## vleroy (3 Janvier 2008)

bazino a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> à chaque lancement, Parallels desktop me demande mon mot de passe administrateur, ce qui devient génant à la longue.
> Est-il possible d'éviter cette demande de password ?
> ...



de la ressaisir proprement dans le trousseau en l'éditant et la ressaisissant


----------



## ajullien (15 Janvier 2008)

labernee a dit:


> Parrallels 3.0 avec xp fonctionne parfaitement sur mon macbook blanc 2.0ghz core2duo et 2 go ram. il utilise en moyenne 600-650 mo de ram .​



et savez vou si Parallels acheté en oct 2006 est installable sous leopard?


----------



## bazino (17 Janvier 2008)

vleroy a dit:


> de la ressaisir proprement dans le trousseau en l'éditant et la ressaisissant



Pouvez-vous développer ? Je suis newbie, je ne comprends pas la procédure (on ne se moque pas :rose: )

Encore merci.


----------



## vleroy (18 Janvier 2008)

question avant d'essayer de donner une bonne réponse:

*Le mot de passe demandé est celui du mac (session) ou bien le mot de passe du PC virtuel?*

Dans le premier cas, ce n'est pas grave et cela doit pouvoir se régler, dans le deuxième, c'est normal

tu me dis quoi


----------



## bazino (18 Janvier 2008)

Merci de ta reponse !​ 
Il s'agit bien du mot de passe du mac qui m'est demandé à chaque démarrage de Parallels.
​

Bon, les enfants, on va aller finir ça dans le bon forum : "Windows sur Mac" !


----------



## bazino (19 Janvier 2008)

désolé d'avoir posté dans la mauvaise rubrique


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Quelle est la version de ton mac OS et de parallels?

As tu installé parallels avec un compte différent de celui que tu utilises pour le lancer?


----------



## bazino (20 Janvier 2008)

J'utilise la dernière version de Parallels (5582) sous Leopard. Je n'ai qu'un compte sur mon OS.


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2008)

bazino a dit:


> J'utilise la dernière version de Parallels (5582) sous Leopard. Je n'ai qu'un compte sur mon OS.



Tentes une réparation des autorisations pour voir.


----------



## bazino (20 Janvier 2008)

C'est fait, il me demande toujours mon mot de passe. Cela ne peut pas venir du fait que Parallels accède à ma partition Bootcamp ?

encore merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Tarul (20 Janvier 2008)

bazino a dit:


> C'est fait, il me demande toujours mon mot de passe. Cela ne peut pas venir du fait que Parallels accède à ma partition Bootcamp ?
> 
> encore merci pour vos réponses.



Je ne pense pas. Tu es un cas unique je crois. 

Mais pour vérifier, tu peux créer une nouvelle vm pour le cas où et faire des tests de lancement.

Sinon, je sèche sur le pourquoi il demande un mot de passe. 
Au pire, tu pourrais tenter de réinstaller parallels. mais à utiliser au dernier recours.


----------



## skippie29 (20 Janvier 2008)

Bonjour,
Quand j'essaye de lancer parallel desktop, j'ai un message indiquant que le fichier winxp.hdd est endommagé. J'ai réinstallé parallel desktop, j'ai téléchargé une mise à jour, mais rien n'y fait, impossible d'ouvrir parallels desktop.
Avez-vous une solution ? Merci


----------



## Webandme (23 Janvier 2008)

Bonsoir,

Quand je lance Windows xp avec Parallels,tout se lance parfaitement,mais le probleme c'est quand je clique sur la fenetre ou est lancé windows xp,la souris et le clavier ne fonctionne pas !Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire...Le windows xp provient de ordinateur fixe que je possédais avant,dorénavent je suis sur un macbook pro.Je possède la version 3.0 de Parallels en version Française

Merci de votre aide.


----------



## Brips (24 Janvier 2008)

tiens moi j'ai ça aussi, mais sous VMWare Fusion, je dois donner le mot de passe de mon compte à chaque lancement du windows installé sur une partition avec bootcamp. Je pensais que c'était normal qu'il ait besoin d'un accès root pour avoir accès à cette partition, mais ça n'a pas l'air d'être le cas ?


----------



## Brips (24 Janvier 2008)

je précise que ça ne le fait pas pour une VM hors bootcamp
j'ai une ubuntu JeOS par exemple qui me demande pas le mot de passe.


----------



## Jerome_C (24 Janvier 2008)

Ben moi j'ai un peu le problème inverse : j'ai mis dans ma VM XP un mot de passe au user administrateur (qui était le seul user), et j'ai créé 2 comptes avec des droits différents (avec mot de passe) car je veux donner l'accès à mes gamins, et parallels lance XP directement sous le compte admin sans demander de mot de passe.......... ???


----------



## scottsullivan (30 Janvier 2008)

skippie29 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Quand j'essaye de lancer parallel desktop, j'ai un message indiquant que le fichier winxp.hdd est endommagé. J'ai réinstallé parallel desktop, j'ai téléchargé une mise à jour, mais rien n'y fait, impossible d'ouvrir parallels desktop.
> Avez-vous une solution ? Merci


HEY... suis en galère, j'ai le même problême...
impossible de faire touner Paralells.

_"Parallels Desktop is unable to access the virtual hard disk image file /Users/clement/Documents/Parallels/virtual Microsoft Windows XP/winxp.hdd. The file is corrupted."_
*
HELPPPP *


----------



## Jerome_C (30 Janvier 2008)

Problèmes de droits sur le fichier ? J'avais un message dans le genre quand j'ai voulu déplacer la VM dans le share pour pouvoir l'ouvrir depuis plusieurs comptes, mais j'avais le problème que quand je voulais l'ouvrir d'autres comptes, pas du compte d'origine...


Sinon j'ai toujours mon soucis de mot de passe admin qui n'est pas demandé et la session qui se lance avec ce compte direct sans demande de mdp (j'ai rien trouvé dans le trousseau), mais c'est un mot de passe que j'ai mis sur le compte admin à posteriori, il ne m'a jamais été demandé en fait...


----------



## HmJ (31 Janvier 2008)

Salut. Juste un petit mot pour dire que Parallels 2.5 fonctionne nickel sous mon nouveau Mac Pro avec Leopard. Je ne vois pas encore bien l'utilite de passer a la version 3.


----------



## s.piroux (4 Février 2008)

je suis nouveau membre et carrement pas habitue des forum
j'ai installe pd sur mon imac 24 intel
utilisation pas si simple semble t il
ou puis je trouver un mode d'emploi en francais de pd
message au service client de pd : toujours pas de reponse
qui peut m'aider
merci d'avance
s.piroux

ps : excuses si je ne suis pas  coutumier de la netiquette forum


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Février 2008)

Quand tu es dans le finder, menu Aide pour lancer l'outil d'aide, agréable à lire, avec recherche, etc...

Ici tu as les pages d'aide sur le site apple, et le choix de ta version de mac os X (par exemple pour Léopard si tu as un mac récent).

Il me semble aussi que sur le CD livré avec l'imac (ou un des CD supplémentaires ? je m'en suis jamais servi...) il y a des choses...

Et bien sur une multitude de sites, comme celui où nous sommes, ou ça (voir entre autre leur rubrique liens), ou... 

Et de la patience et du courage


----------



## capucina (8 Février 2008)

manolo81 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> est-ce que quelqu'un a crée ou trouvé un tutorial en français pour installer Parallels Workstation? Chez moi ça coince, il ne reconnait pas le CD de Windows... ou alors j'ai manqué une manip' ?
> Merci !
> 
> ...



Quelle version de Windows est mieux? XP ou VIsta pour Parallels? J'ai entendu dire que deux sont possible, mais tout de même?


----------



## bazino (8 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Quelle version de Windows est mieux? XP ou VIsta pour Parallels? J'ai entendu dire que deux sont possible, mais tout de même?


 

Tout le monde va te répondre XP. Pas la peine de rajouter un système encore plus gourmand.


----------



## Jerome_C (8 Février 2008)

Pour moi l'objectif était d'avoir un windows le plus light possible pour ne faire QUE ce que je ne pouvais pas (encore) faire sous OS X, XP s'imposait de lui même...

[edit : j'avais pas vu la réponse ci dessus  ]


----------



## bazino (8 Février 2008)

Il existe des versions de Windows allegée mais je ne sais pas si c'est super légal (peut-être en utilisant sa license windows).


----------



## jeliza (8 Février 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai cherché un peu partout sur le forum et je ne sais pas trop où poser ma question, j'espère qu'ici on pourra me répondre. 
Je suis sur un macbook qui a tout juste un mois ( je sais pas si ça peut servir comme info) et je me sers d'un photosphop qui s'appelle CS3. donc mon problème est le suivant, dans les outils à gauche, je ne peux sélectionner que celui qui est présenté: quand je fais le clique droit par exemple sur la gomme pour séléctionner la gomme magique, elle se met en surbrillance mais quand je clique elle ne se séléctionne pas, je n'ai donc accès qu'a la gomme simple et c'est le cas pour tout les outils. Est ce que vous pensez que c'est un problème avec mon mac, mon photoshop ou juste une erreur de manipulation ? si quelqu'un peut m'aider j'en serai très reconnaissante parce que même si je débute, ça m'handicape pas mal vous l'aurez compris. Merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (9 Février 2008)

bazino a dit:


> Il existe des versions de Windows allegée mais je ne sais pas si c'est super légal (peut-être en utilisant sa license windows).


Comme indiqué sur le poste épinglé sur les licences. Les windows modifiés en profondeur (c'est à dire au delà de l'intégration de driver et de SP) sont illégaux.

Bonjour jeliza,

Si tu utilises la suite CS3 sous Windows sur parallels, tu es bon en droit. Si par contre tu l'utilise sous mac os X, mieux vaut poster dans le forum applications.


----------



## pfanou (9 Février 2008)

Bonjour,
j'ai également des pbs pour lancer parallels version 3 sur léopard : le fichier winxp.hdd est utilisé par une autre application !


----------



## capucina (11 Février 2008)

bazino a dit:


> Tout le monde va te répondre XP. Pas la peine de rajouter un système encore plus gourmand.



Je ne crois pas que tout le monde va répondre comme ça... J'ai entendu dire que la dernière version de parallels etait optimizée pour vista... Mais je ne sais pas, si c'est vrai où non.


----------



## cdubrutal (14 Février 2008)

bonjour à tous, j'aurai aimé savoir si quelqu'un avait réussi à faire tourné Counterstrike 1.6 en LAN .
J'arrive à le lancer mais après impossible de trouver le serveur créé par un collègue.
Je suis sous la MAj 5582 avec XP pro. Peut-être faut-il paramétré les options réseau ? 
Merci d'avance, à+


----------



## bazino (14 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> Je ne crois pas que tout le monde va répondre comme ça... J'ai entendu dire que la dernière version de parallels etait optimizée pour vista... Mais je ne sais pas, si c'est vrai où non.


 
Optimisée, peut-être mais le systeme reste beaucoup plus lourd, surtout en virtualisation.


----------



## cdubrutal (14 Février 2008)

oups, désolé d'avoir posté ici mon message précédent, j'ai trouvé un fil plus approprié. 
Je fouinerai plus la prochaine fois.


----------



## Toumak (17 Février 2008)

Salut à tous, ça fait un petit bail ! 

je viens vers vous car j'ai une tite question !
Elle a peut-être été posée, mais j'ai rien trouvé !

J'ai installé ubuntu sous Parallels, la version 6.10.
Tout s'est bien passé.

Par contre, les parallels tools ne marchent pas ! je les installe, et au reboot, erreur xserver, du coup je dois remettre le xorg.conf d'origine.

Pas de panique, je cherche alors, et je finis par arriver à mettre la résolution adéquate pour mon écran (à savoir du 1440x900) en modifiant toujours ce fameux xorg.conf.

Voici ma question : est-ce possible que comme sous windows après avoir installé les parallels tools, la souris passe d'un environnement à l'autre sans devoir utiliser la combinaison ctrl+alt pour sortir de linux. Et ceci sans installer les parallels tools, étant donné qu'ils ne marchent pas (sauf si vous avez une technique pour les faire fonctionner) .

Voilà, c'est à vous


----------



## s.piroux (17 Février 2008)

je cherche un mode d'emploi en francais de pd
qui peut m'en procurer un


----------



## jeliza (19 Février 2008)

désolée pour le retard et merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu, j'ai finalement trouvé la solution, il s'agissait simplement d'un problème avec ma souris, en fait pour sélectionner l'objet je cliquais avec le doigt ( je suis sur un portable ) alors qu'il fallait cliquer avec le bouton. Bref, j'ai paniqué pour rien, mais je poste ma réponse au cas ou une autre personne perdue viendrais faire un tour par ici.


----------



## capucina (20 Février 2008)

Toumak a dit:


> Salut à tous, ça fait un petit bail !
> 
> je viens vers vous car j'ai une tite question !
> Elle a peut-être été posée, mais j'ai rien trouvé !
> ...



je pense que c'est mieux de les contacter peut-etre?


----------



## Toumak (20 Février 2008)

capucina a dit:


> je pense que c'est mieux de les contacter peut-etre?



je pense pas que ça servirait à grand chose, étant donné qu'apparemment ce problème est rencontré chez pas mal de personnes.

Je voulais surtout savoir si certains d'entre vous ont déjà installé ubuntu avec parallels, et s'ils ont eu des soucis du genre ?!


----------



## Anonyme (20 Février 2008)

J'avais jadis installé Unbuntu 6.04 sans problèmes mais sans les parallels tools. Pour passer rapidement à Mac OS X quand j'étais dans Ubuntu, je tenais la touche pomme enfoncée (ou alt-enter en plein écran). 

Là j'ai essayé la 7.10 mais ça n'a pas marché, j'ai trouvé un tuto en anglais pour faire une installation correcte. J'essayerai cette semaine.

*Edit *: Oups désolé c'était la *7.04*.


----------



## Toumak (20 Février 2008)

OK, merci pour ces infos 

Perso, avant d'installer la 6.10, j'ai essayé la 7.10, mais ça n'a rien donné. Impossible de l'installer, ni même de booter sur le live cd.


----------



## guilo (25 Février 2008)

salut a tous,

je viens d'installer parallels desktop sans probleme particulier, mais quand je lance windows xp  j'ai le logo de parallels qui s'affiche avec un cadenat et impossible d'utiliser xp. comment resoudre se probleme?

ps: il dis que parallels tools est en progression et qu'il faut attendre avant de faire quoi que se soit mais ça fais 3 heures qu'il est comme ça et y a toujours rien qui se passe

merci de me renseigner


----------



## capucina (29 Février 2008)

heliotrope a dit:


> Salut merci de ta réponse,
> 
> j'ai jeté un coup d'oeil sur le forum de parallel et les infos sont contradictoires. Il y des témoignages de possesseur de solo qui assure avoir activé la VT-x
> 
> ...



Oh, bon que tu a conctacté parallels


----------



## domino348 (8 Mars 2008)

bonsoir,
tout nouveau sur ce serveur

je ne sais si ma question est appropriée dans ce post, vous me direz.

Des logiciels qui permettent cette transition du monde PC vers Mac, pour les plus connus, quels sont les avantages de l'un ou de l'autre, de parallel ou de Vmware ?
j'ai parallel ; je trouve qu'il plante souvent.
avez-vous un retours d'expérience sur ces logiciels ?
merci pour vos réponses


----------



## catoupecher (17 Mars 2008)

Bonjour
je n'ai pas trouvé de solution à mon problème donc je le pose ici.
J'avais OsX tiger et j'ai installé parallels(version d'essai) pour pouvoir installer windows xp.
J'ai en effet un logiciel dont j'ai absolument besoin et qui ne fonctionne que sur windowx.
tout marchait bien 
puis j'ai acheté OsX leopard en me disant que je pourrais renoncer à parallels et utiliser boot camp pour gerer mon windows.
je n'arrive pas à faire la partition pour bootcamp
j'ai un message d'erreur (voir fichier join)
je crois qu'il s'agit de la partition pour windows xp gérée par parallels 
dois-je désinstaller parallels d'abord et désinstaller windows avant de le réinstaller en utilisant bootcamp?
comme on ne peut installer windows xp qu'une fois j'ai peur que ça ne marche plus si je dois le recommancer puisque j'imagine qu'il ne verra pas qu'il s'agit du même ordinateur??:hein:


----------



## Jerome_C (17 Mars 2008)

J'ai installé sous Tiger le même CD de XP SP2 sous Parallels puis sous bootcamp (à l'époque où il était donné en béta par Apple), aucun soucis, et depuis parallels je peux d'ailleurs utiliser les deux XP installés différemment. 

J'avais fait l'install bootcamp pour essayer de contourner un problème mais dans la pratique je préfère 1000 fois l'utilisation sous OS X avec parallels, puisque j'ai tout mon environnement de travail sous la main.

Il y a peut-être un soucis propre à léopard, je ne peux t'aider sur ce point.


----------



## funky524 (18 Mars 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai un souci avec Parallels.

Avec Xp j'ai réussi à faire fonctionner la webcam iSight intégrée à mon MacBook

Depuis le passage sous Vista, je n'arrive pas à trouver de driver compatible.

Je n'arrive pas non plus à trouver l'executable "isightinstaller.exe" sur la version Léopard de bootcamp..

Est-ce que quelqu'un à une idée où pouvoir se fournir en driver pour Vista sous Parallels?


----------



## WinMac (18 Mars 2008)

domino348 a dit:


> j'ai parallel ; je trouve qu'il plante souvent.


En ce qui me concerne il a planté.................. 0 fois en 1 an


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Mars 2008)

WinMac a dit:


> En ce qui me concerne il a planté.................. 0 fois en 1 an


Wé sur les versions récentes c'est plutôt stable... j'avais eu quelques plantages il y a un an, mais maintenant c'est clean. J'ai juste un problème avec un vieux périphérique USB pour lequel je n'ai jamais trouvé une solution sous os x, et qui a cessé d'être reconnu sous parallels (alors que sous bootcamp avec les mêmes drivers ça marche)


----------



## funky524 (20 Mars 2008)

J'ai trouvé en traînant sous les forums anglais comment chopper les bons drivers.

En fait c'est tout bête, il faut mettre le cd d'install de leopard, connecter le lecteur à la machine virtuelle Parallel, et ensuite en explorant le disque on tombe sur un répertoire d'installeurs .exe pour windows.

Là dedans il y a tous les drivers pour les appareils "built-in" des macs, dont le webcam iSight en particulier.

Maintenant tout fonctionne.

A++


----------



## WinMac (23 Mars 2008)

funky524 a dit:


> J'ai trouvé en traînant sous les forums anglais comment chopper les bons drivers.
> 
> En fait c'est tout bête, il faut mettre le cd d'install de leopard, connecter le lecteur à la machine virtuelle Parallel, et ensuite en explorant le disque on tombe sur un répertoire d'installeurs .exe pour windows.
> 
> ...


 Intéressant quand je passerai à Léo


----------



## kerry91 (2 Avril 2008)

Bonjour je voudrai savoir si time machine me sauvegardera une image de parrallels ainsi qu'une image du disque de XP en même temps qu'elle me sauvegardera ma partition de mac os?
soory mais je suis debutant


----------



## bazino (3 Avril 2008)

kerry91 a dit:


> Bonjour je voudrai savoir si time machine me sauvegardera une image de parrallels ainsi qu'une image du disque de XP en même temps qu'elle me sauvegardera ma partition de mac os?
> soory mais je suis debutant



Si tu utilises une image disque, oui. Par contre si tu te sers de la partition Bootcamp dans Parrallels, tu n'auras pas de sauvegarde complète.


----------



## JediMac (17 Avril 2008)

Salut,

Je voudrais essayer Parallel sur mon iMac au bodont je disposent sont ceux livrés en oem avec les pc. J'ai l'impression que ça ne convient pas, mais j'aurai aimé être sûr avant de pester .
Actuellement, me dit Parallel que le disque de démarrage n'est pas bon ( Cf. pj) .


 

PS : je précise que j'ai commencé à lire ce sujet, mais quand je me suis rendu compte qu'il comportait tout plein tout plein de page, j'ai abandonné . Sorry si la réponse a déjà été donnée.


----------



## bazino (17 Avril 2008)

Tu utilises l'assistant d'installation XP ?


----------



## Jerome_C (17 Avril 2008)

JediMac a dit:


> Je voudrais essayer Parallel sur mon iMac au bodont je disposent sont ceux livrés en oem avec les pc. J'ai l'impression que ça ne convient pas, mais j'aurai aimé être sûr avant de pester .
> Actuellement, me dit Parallel que le disque de démarrage n'est pas bon ( Cf. pj)



C'est quoi le bodont ? 

Mais bon j'ai trouvé ça sur la knowledge base de parallels. "Installing OEM software on any other machine usually violates the softwares license agreement and may not work with Parallels Desktop for Mac." : selon eux un OEM est nécessairement lié à une machine donnée et donc tu violes la licence, ce que je trouve bizarre puisqu'on peut acheter des versions OEM à part pour l'installer sur une machine...

Mais ils ne disent pas non plus que ce n'est pas censé marcher, juste que ça pourrait ne pas marcher... subtile nuance traditionnellement trouvée dans la bouche de ceux qui veulent à tout prix répondre alors qu'ils n'ont pas la réponse 

Après il existe peut-être un moyen technique de bien lui faire comprendre qu'il s'agit d'un CD d'install, mais je ne suis pas sûr. "Ca pourrait marcher" (cf. ci dessus)

--> le monter comme une image disque ? c'est comme ça que j'ai installé ubuntu dans une VM et ça marchait nickel, mais à la base c'était bien un CD d'install...


----------



## JediMac (17 Avril 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> C'est quoi le bodont ?
> --> le monter comme une image disque ? c'est comme ça que j'ai installé ubuntu dans une VM et ça marchait nickel, mais à la base c'était bien un CD d'install...


Je m'en va essayer ça !

[edit]marche pas :hein: 
Cette fois-ci j'ai ce message :


----------



## langepasse (2 Mai 2008)

scottsullivan a dit:


> HEY... suis en galère, j'ai le même problême...
> impossible de faire touner Paralells.
> 
> _"Parallels Desktop is unable to access the virtual hard disk image file /Users/clement/Documents/Parallels/virtual Microsoft Windows XP/winxp.hdd. The file is corrupted."_
> ...


La solution se trouve ici http://kb.parallels.com/en/4680


----------



## funky524 (10 Juin 2008)

Bonjour, j'ai acheté en début d'année la build 5582 de parallels

Je fais tourner avec parallels ma partition Boot Camp avec vista business installée dessus. Sans aucun soucis jusque maintenant.

Ce week-end, la MAJ de Windows a voulu m'installer le SP1 Vista.

Depuis, impossible de démarrer ma partition Boot Camp avec Parallels. L'OS fait un écran noir et je retourne sur la page d'accueil de la machine virtuelle...

En revanche quand je boot sur Vista au démarrage de l'ordinateur, aucun problèmes...

Quelqu'un à une idée, le support Parallels ne me répond pas là dessus..


Merci!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Tu as fait les mises-à-jour?


----------



## funky524 (10 Juin 2008)

Oui, en 5584 cela ne fonctionne pas.

La dernière dernière build est la 5560, a priori elle supporterai SP1, mais elle ne fonctionne qu'avec une clé d'activation anglaise et pas française.

Ce qu'il faut dire que je devrai repayer.... au bout de 5 mois c'est un peu dur!


----------



## Anonyme (10 Juin 2008)

Ah oui, la fameuse version française de Parallels. Perso j'utilise l'anglaise comme ça j'ai les dernières versions plus facilement. J'ai pas encore installé de Windows dedans ceci dit. 

Juste un ubuntu.


----------



## Jerome_C (12 Juin 2008)

Cette version française n'est pas maintenue directement par Parallels si j'ai compris mais par le distributeur français, ils ont toujours un train de retard sur les versions. Je n'ai que XP dans ma (mes) VM donc je ne serais dire pour ton problème, mais tu peux lire que le build 5600 apporte "Microsoft Windows Vista SP1 with the Boot Camp support added", donc j'ai bien peur que tu sois obligé d'attendre...

Pour te débloquer (en attendant la version en VF), tu peux essayer d'installer la version US (qui marche 30 jours en test, le build que j'ai est déjà la 5604) en parallèle de ta VF, je vois pas ce qui l'empêcherait (donc pas au même endroit, tu peux commencer par déplacer ta VF dans un autre répertoire avant l'install de la UK pour être sur, puis tu te réinstalle ton Vista et tu installes le pack, c'est plutôt long comme démarche mais ça doit le faire.

Franchement, la version FR n'apporte rien d'intéressant à mes yeux, il y a très peu de menus de parallels qu'on utilise finalement, l'objectif c'est l'OS dans la VM !


----------



## nikosfra06 (18 Juin 2008)

bonjour tout le monde

question peut etre bete, mais y en a qui ont fait mumuse avec le DOS et parralels ???

je viens d'installer le 6.22 et Windows 3.11, que de souvenir, bien configuré le config et l'autoexec, mais pas moyen d'obtenir la moindre info pour avoir du son dans les jeux dos....

j'ai eu beau me renseigner mais a part des comiques qui ne conaissent que le dos de nom qui te disent qu'il n'y avait pas de son, quelqu'un a il réussi a refaire tourner correctement une machine dos sous parrallels.... ? (petan, une installation de MSDOS avec un core 2 duo, ca bastonne, si seulement ca allait aussi vite a l'époque, j'aurais pas passé autant de nuit blanches )...

merci a tous


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Juin 2008)

Ouai à mon avis ça doit carrément aller trop vite !!! Je me souviens déjà de prog qui servaient à ralentir les CPU pour des jeux DOS quand on avait de - trop - bonnes machines à une certaine époque en rajoutant des cycles de CPU pour du beurre 

Mais bon installer un DOS dans une VM... tu m'étonnes que tu trouves personne pour te conseiller  

En revanche, le DOS marche aussi sous XP (par exemple), je viens de lancer un joli cmd et je suis en ver 5.1.2600, avec 655 Ko de RAM dispo, la classe ! Ca permet pas de faire tourner des jeux ça ? (ou avec un win un peu plus ancien)


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

J'utilise parallels pour le travail et je dois être connecté à internet pour télétransmettre mes feuilles de soins électroniques.

Je n'ai jamais de problèmes avec ma connection mais depuis aujourd'hui mon pc virtuel me dit que ma connection et inexistante ou limitée et je n'ai plus accès à internet. Que dois-je faire?

Merci d'avance


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Rebonjour,

Je pense que tout le monde est pris mais ce serait sympa de me dire au moins si je suis dans la bonne section, donc je réitère ma question:

Pourquoi mon pc virtuel ne reconnait-il plus ma connection internet? Windows affiche ce message :  "connectivité inexistante ou limitée".

Puis-je me permettre d'ouvrir une nouvelle discussion sur ce sujet si je n'ai pas de réponse d'ici à ce soir?

Merci


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

Qu'as tu changé depuis la dernière fois ? (mise à jour ? routeur ? configuration ?)


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour et merci pour ta réponse,

Je n'ai pas l'impression d'avoir changé quelquechose, mais j'ai suspendu la mv à la maison (donc connection avec une livebox) et je l'ai redémarrée à mon travail (donc connexion avec une autre Livebox).

Est-ce que ça peut avoir une influence?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

Tu as essayé de rebooter la mv ?
Sinon peut être un firewall qui s'est activé ? ou quelque chose dans ce gout là ?

Pas de nouveaux logiciel installé ?


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Si rebooter veut dire éteindre et redémarrer alors oui, je l'ai fait et ça ne change rien.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

Wifi or Ethernet ? Essaye les 2 

Si wifi, vérifie les sécurités les clés mac etc...


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Je suis en WIFI et je ne sais pas comment vérifier les sécurités et clés mac. Tu peux me guider, s'il te plaît?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Je suis en WIFI et je ne sais pas comment vérifier les sécurités et clés mac. Tu peux me guider, s'il te plaît?


 
Il faut aller dans l'interface de la livebox : 192.168.1.1 et vérifier que ton ordi est bien dans la liste des adresses mac dans la partie wifi.

Essaye d'abord de te mettre en ethernet pour voir ce que cela donne


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Je suis désolé d'être chiant mais je ne pense pas avoir d'interface livebox


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Je suis désolé d'être chiant mais je ne pense pas avoir d'interface livebox


 
Ca c'est pas possible 
Tu as tapé l'adresse sous safari ?


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

OK, j'avais pas compris, a priori quand je vais sur l'interface dans safari rien ne me dit que quelquechose va mal.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> OK, j'avais pas compris, a priori quand je vais sur l'interface dans safari rien ne me dit que quelquechose va mal.


 
Tu as essayé en ethernet ?


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Pour être sûr qu'on se comprend (c'est pas toi que je mets en doute mais moi, car vraiment novice en informatique pure) internet marche très bien sur Mac OSX, c'est seulement sur ma MV que ça ne marche pas.
Je n'ai pas de câble ethernet pour essayer ce que tu me dis.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

On se comprend bien 
Mais il faudrait essayer de checker les paramètre wifi de windows  voir s'il voit bien le réseau pourquoi il dit connection limitée ? etc...


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Dans l'interface Livebox voilà ce que je vois:

Service Réseau sans fil (802.11g)

 	Le service réseau sans fil est actuellement : activé

Paramétrage du réseau sans fil

Adresse MAC :	00:16:41:4e:ed:81
SSID :		Livebox 333d
Canal :		 10
Mode :	         802.11 b+g
Sécurité :	        WEP


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

Et quand tu cliques sur l'icone près de l'horloge (celle qui a mis une petite bulle jaune avec "connection limitée") tu as quoi ?


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

ETAT : connectivité limitée ou inexistante
Duree : 2:19:00 (le temps tourne normalement)
Vitesse : 100Mbit/s

ACTIVITE
paquets envoyés : 256
Paquets reçus : 0


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

Etrange....

Si tu vas dans le panneau de configuration > Connexion réseau > La connexion wifi > Click droit > Propriété > TCP/IP > Propriété 

Il n'y a pas une case "laissez windows s'occuper..." ou quelque chose dans ce gout là ?


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Tout a l'air automatique à ce niveau, il ne me reste plus qu'à espérer que ça marche chez moi que je puisse télétransmettre mes feuilles de soins


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Nouvelle info Windows me dit que je ne pourrai "pas accéder à internet car le réseau n'a pas attribué d'adresse à l'ordinateur", lorsque je clique sur réparer.


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Nouvelle info Windows me dit que je ne pourrai "pas accéder à internet car le réseau n'a pas attribué d'adresse à l'ordinateur", lorsque je clique sur réparer.


 
Dans l'interface de la livebox il y a à l'endroit wifi un truc qui doit s'appeler "sécurité mac" ou dans le genre !
C'est actif ou non ?


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Dans la partie Réseau sans fil>paramétrage du réseau sans fil> sécurité> j'ai le choix entre WEP/aucune /WPA. Actuellement c'est WEP qui est selectionné.

C'est de ça que tu parles?


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Dans la partie Réseau sans fil>paramétrage du réseau sans fil> sécurité> j'ai le choix entre WEP/aucune /WPA. Actuellement c'est WEP qui est selectionné.
> 
> C'est de ça que tu parles?


 
Non à côté ça doit parler de sécurité mac


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

A côté j'ai adresse MAC avec la case "Activé" qui est cochée et un bouton "éditer la liste de filtre MAC", mais je ne vois rien sur sécurité MAC


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> A côté j'ai adresse MAC avec la case "Activé" qui est cochée et un bouton "éditer la liste de filtre MAC", mais je ne vois rien sur sécurité MAC


 
C'est exactement ça !

Essaye de le désactiver pour voir  et reboot la livebox et la machine virtuelle 

Pharmacos


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Je te suis vraiment reconnaissant du mal que tu te donnes et je suis pressé de pouvoir te dire c'est OK ça marche ...

Mais là ça ne marche toujours pas. Si tu as une autre idée...je suis preneur...


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Euh..., c'est normal que je n'arrive plus à accéder à l'interface de la Livebox depuis que j'ai fait ta manip'?


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Deux solutions : 
- Soit Pharmacos a fini le boulot et est rentré chez lui, auquel cas j'aurai certainement des nouvelles ce soir
- Soit Pharmacos est mort d'énervement car il ne trouvait pas la solution à mon problème.

Dans le deuxième cas, ne me dites rien je ne voudrais pas avoir sa mort sur la conscience


----------



## Pharmacos (16 Juillet 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Euh..., c'est normal que je n'arrive plus à accéder à l'interface de la Livebox depuis que j'ai fait ta manip'?



Non pas normal :mouais: Je sens qu'on va devoir intervenir avec l'ethernet ! Ce soir tu trouveras le câble 



sylzanne a dit:


> Deux solutions :
> - Soit Pharmacos a fini le boulot et est rentré chez lui, auquel cas j'aurai certainement des nouvelles ce soir
> - Soit Pharmacos est mort d'énervement car il ne trouvait pas la solution à mon problème.
> 
> Dans le deuxième cas, ne me dites rien je ne voudrais pas avoir sa mort sur la conscience



Première option 
Par contre je ne suis pas là ce soir.... je bois  oui oui je sais c'est mal mais il faut bien se consoler de temps en temps


----------



## sylzanne (16 Juillet 2008)

Ce message est tout particulièrement dédié à Pharmacos!!!

Tout d'abord je tiens à te remercier pour ton dévouement 
Ensuite pour ta ténacité  
Et pour finir pour ton calme   

Voilà, maintenant que je t'ai couvert de crème je peux t'annoncer la nouvelle, j'ai réglé mon problème de connexion internet via ma MV et Parallels.

J'espère que tu ne m'en voudras pas trop, mais j'ai eu un éclair de génie (ou un gros coup de moule, comme on dit chez nous), et je me suis dit que "connectivité réduite" ça faisait penser à réduction, réduire, petit.... pas beaucoup de place....

Tiens! et si j'avais mon disque dur virtuel qui était saturé!?!

Et ben oui, j'ai viré toutes les saloperies qui trainaient sur mon disque dur virtuel (qui ne comptait plus que 2,98 Go) et je suis revenu à quelques 12 Go de mémoire; et comme par enchantement j'ai retrouvé le réseau.....!!!!

Je te présente donc toutes mes excuses pour cette journée de recherche (mais peut-être que ma connerie te servira avec quelqu'un d'autre).

En revanche, si tu pouvais m'expliquer comment faire pour récupérer l'accès à l'interface de la Livebox ce serait super sympa (sans vouloir abuser).

A plus (et attention aux agents de la maréechaussée en rentrant ce soir)


----------



## Pharmacos (17 Juillet 2008)

Salut salut !

Les agents de la maréchaussée n'ont rien dit  

Heu je ne vois aucun moyen de récupérer l'accès à la livebox. Moi aussi ça m'a déjà fait ça et le seul moyen c'est soit le reboot (voir les reboot) de la livebox soit l'ethernet 

Bon courage 

Et de rien


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Juillet 2008)

Une fois j'ai eu un problème zarbi avec ma VM XP sur mon mac j'arrivais plus à voir le réseau sans raison alors j'ai changé la config de la VM en changeant dans les paramètres réseau de "shared networking" à <machin> (la 2ème option dont j'ai oublié le nom, paralells network ou je sais plus quoi) et ça a remarché... après j'avais remis en shared networking et ça marchait aussi... des fois faut pas chercher à comprendre !


----------



## prasath (15 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Sur Fusion, j'ai constaté qu'il est possible à la VM de gérer 2 cores, de même une gestion de ram plus importante (3,5Go). La gestion vidéo est du SVGA II octroyant jusqu'à 128 mo vidéo.

Qu'en est-il de Parallels desktop?
J'ai installé la dernière màj de desktop 3,0 (Build 5806). j'utilise XP SP2, mais je suis limité à 1 core, 2Go de ram et une gestion vidéo en VGA.

Pourtant sur le site de parallels il est vanté la rapidité de ce logiciel:
"_Tirez parti à 100 % des processeurs Intel Core Duo et Core 2 Duo ainsi que de la technologie d'accélération matérielle Intel® VT-x pour une rapidité quasi-native et une performance solide. _"

Ai-je loupé une manip? Est-ce que quelqu'un a réussi à utiliser 2 cores (ou plus) sur parallels desktop? 

Il s'agît tout de même de multiplier la puissance et la vitesse de la VM par deux 

Merci


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Août 2008)

C'est une des limitations connue de parallels. Je ne sais pas si c'est à jour mais voici une liste des composants mises à disposition pour la VM (cf. dètails). Perso ça ne me parait pas incohérent dans le cadre d'un usage parallèle (justement) avec le reste de l'OS hôte (Mac OS). Si je veux faire du windows exclusif (multi-core) c'est que je n'ai pas besoin d'OS X à ce moment là et je boote sous XP...

Mais bon en effet fusion permet de le faire, alors il faut acheter fusion si c'est indispensable. Moi j'avais acheté parallels et j'en suis très content.


----------



## prasath (17 Août 2008)

Merci Jerôme C . Je vais envisager d'investir dans VMware.


----------



## Cort (20 Août 2008)

Bonsoir,

Je rencontre deux problèmes avec parallels et Vista.Pourtant tous tourne pas mal.

1. Quand je rentre ma souris dans l'écran Vista,elle fonctionne bien.Mais je ne parviens pas à revenir avec ma souris dans la fenetre de Léopard.Comment Faire svp.

2.Je n'ai pas d'internet sous vista . Il me manque 2 pilotes : Autre périphérique de pont PCI et Controleur Ethernet.Quand je regarde dans mon système je manque ces 2 pilotes.Je crois que c'est pour cela que j'ai pas d'internett.

Qui peux m'aider?

Merci


----------



## DeepDark (20 Août 2008)

Cort a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Je rencontre deux problèmes avec parallels et Vista.Pourtant tous tourne pas mal.
> 
> ...


As-tu installé les Parallels Tools?


----------



## Cort (20 Août 2008)

Merci pour ta réponse rapide.

Je vais voir et je te reviens.

J'annule mon autre message aussi.


----------



## Cort (20 Août 2008)

Non,

Je n'ai pas Parallels Tools.(j"ai bien parallels Image Tools,mais je ne crois pas que c'est ça)

Et maintenant?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Tu vas dans le menu actions, et tu installes les parallels tools C'est comme ça dans ubuntu en tout cas


----------



## Cort (20 Août 2008)

Dans action je vois Parallels Tools,mais c'est grisé,je ne peux pas clicquer dessus.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Windows est bien lancé?


----------



## Cort (20 Août 2008)

Windows est lancé.Maintenant je peux aller dans parallels Tools.

Le problème est que je ne sais plus sortir ma souris de windows une fois dedans.Comment Faire?


----------



## Anonyme (20 Août 2008)

Dans ubuntu, je fais pomme-tabulation ou contrôle-alt en bougeant la souris, je ne sais pas si ça va fonctionner avec windows.


----------



## Cort (20 Août 2008)

YOEPI  !!!

Ca MARCHE.  Internet et souris

Un grand merci,vous êtes FORMIDABLE


----------



## Flibust007 (20 Août 2008)

Mais, sapristi, ne lisez-vous donc pas les manuels qui sont livrés avec votre logiciel ?
Tout cela est expliqué en long et large.
Problème de souris pour le passage sans histoire d'un os à l'autre ( il y a même un message qui s'affiche en bas d'écran Parallels ) ,
Installation des tools
Dossiers partagés
Reconnaissance de périphériques et notamment Usb

Un peu d'effort perso quand même au lieu de directement tendre la main ...


----------



## Cort (20 Août 2008)

Je suis depuis 35 ans sur windows et tu dois comprendre que le passage vers Mac n'est pas évident.
Je lis certainement les documentations,mais parfois je préfère de poser une question,pour ne pas faire de gaffes.

Et en plus ,il n'y aurait plus de forum,parceque toutes les questions posées sont solutionnable par la documentation et internet.

Bonne soirée


----------



## Cort (22 Août 2008)

Bonjour,

Je traivaille également avec bootcamp et windows Vista.
J'ai du faire quelques changements dans mon Vista (driver,programmes etc ...
Maintenant il torne tres bien.

Je voudrais maintenant faire un clean install de parallels avec mon Vista en virtual.Y a-t-il moyen?
Et comment procéder?
Raison: quand je démarre parallels Vista ne s'ouvre pas toujours.Je dois éteindre mon iMac et après je n'ai plus le problème.Le problème arrive que quand je REDEMARRE de bootcamp Vista vers Léopard.

Merci


----------



## Tarul (25 Août 2008)

Bonjour,
Pour désinstaller parallels, tu as une application spéciale dans le dmg de parallels "uninstall parallels".


----------



## bazino (25 Août 2008)

Cort a dit:


> Je suis depuis 35 ans sur windows



T'as commencé sur Windows -9.0 ?


----------



## Cloclo33 (27 Août 2008)

Bonjour, j'espère ne pas être HS en demandant ça.
Je n'arrive pas à passer en plein écran avec parallels. Euh... donc comment on fait ? 
Merci.


----------



## Anonyme (27 Août 2008)

alt-retour


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Août 2008)

Ou via la barre de menu, y'a fenêtre / cohérence / plein écran, normalement.


----------



## Cloclo33 (28 Août 2008)

Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà réussi à faire tourner Civilization IV sur Parallels ? Si oui, svp dites-moi comment je sais plus quoi faire...


----------



## Tarul (28 Août 2008)

Cloclo33 a dit:


> Est-ce que quelqu'un a déjà réussi à faire tourner Civilization IV sur Parallels ? Si oui, svp dites-moi comment je sais plus quoi faire...




Parallels n'est pas fait pour les jeux, les performances resteront toujours en deçà d'un windows natif.


----------



## Cloclo33 (28 Août 2008)

Et pour Sim City IV ? C'est de la 2D alors bon... peut-être ?


----------



## DeepDark (28 Août 2008)

Cloclo33 a dit:


> Et pour Sim City IV ? C'est de la 2D alors bon... peut-être ?


Qui dit virtualisation dit performances graphiques moindres... Puisque la carte graphique est elle aussi émulée.
Donc jouer en virtualisation n'est pas vraiment envisageable surtout pas sur MB...
A la limite si les jeux ne sont pas trop "exigeants" et si le Mac a une très bonne CG...


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Août 2008)

Pour de vieux jeux ça peut le faire, j'ai eu joué à Fallout 2 il y a quelques mois via parallels sur mon iMac 1ère génération (bis). Mais des jeux récents, j'en doute plus que fort...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2008)

j'ai vraiment un mal de chien a installer XP sur le mac book pro

avec parallel...

l'install de windows bloque a "installation de périphériques" 

36 minutes restantes.

ya pas moyen d''accelerer parce que la je doute que çà finisse un jour...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2008)

j'ai arreté puis relancé l'install, et il se remet a 36 min restantes

et le cd ne tourne plus...

les petits carrés vert en bas a droite dans la fenetre windows se déplacent, 

signe que quelque chose se passe, mais il reste bloqué a installation de périphériques...

je n'ai pas besoin de périphériques sous windows, on ne peut pas 

passer cette étape, parce que a mon avis, ca finira jamais ...

et le MBP chauffe la...


----------



## Jerome_C (29 Août 2008)

Ben le mieux c'est de mettre linux à la place de XP après ça tourne à une vitesse, affolant... 

Sinon sur iMac je me souviens plus combien de temps il mettait pour l'install, c'était pas spécialement rapide hein... mais sur un mac portable il y a peut-être des soucis de compatibilité ? le mieux c'est ptet d'aller voir la KB de // D sur le sujet, tu trouveras peut-être des infos ? Toute la doc y est également online, et ils ont aussi un forum, idéal pour travailler son anglais


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2008)

mouai, je sais pas...j'ai tout désinstallé et j'abandonne parce que 

çà ne mene à rien d'autre qu'a faire chauffer l'ordi de maniere exagérée...


----------



## DeepDark (29 Août 2008)

bluebird672 a dit:


> mouai, je sais pas...j'ai tout désinstallé et j'abandonne parce que
> 
> çà ne mene à rien d'autre qu'a faire chauffer l'ordi de maniere exagérée...


Tu as acheté Parallels ou c'est la démo? VMWF ne te tentes pas? Ou bootcamp...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Tu as acheté Parallels ou c'est la démo? VMWF ne te tentes pas? Ou bootcamp...




boot camp je ne peux pas j'ai XP SP1


----------



## DeepDark (29 Août 2008)

bluebird672 a dit:


> boot camp je ne peux pas j'ai XP SP1


D'accord, et VMWF, tu as testé?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> D'accord, et VMWF, tu as testé?



pareil , il est indiqué SP2...

dommage, pour parallels...

impossible de finir  cet install, il reste bloqué a 36 min sur l'instal de periphériques

et le MBP chauffe exagérement...

si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur...

en attendant, pour la maigre utilisation que j'ai de windoz, je continue sur le G5 avec Virtual PC qui fonctionne correctement...

mais bon maintenant que je viens d'avoir le mac book pro, j'esperais pouvoir 

utiliser windows plus rapidement...

PS : j'ai changé de pseudo depuis tt a l'heure...


----------



## Jerome_C (29 Août 2008)

Le mieux serait de te procurer une SP2...


----------



## Sydney Bristow (29 Août 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Le mieux serait de te procurer une SP2...



pour l'instant je garde cette SP1, elle marche avec Virtual PC sur le G5.

pourtant elle est sensé marcher avec Parallel.

Qui a réussi à la faire fonctionner?

Et une SP1 ne marcherait pas avec boot camp?

peut on mettre a jour cette sp1 vers sp2 gratuitement, comme OSX et les maj mineures?


----------



## Tarul (31 Août 2008)

Sydney Bristow a dit:


> pour l'instant je garde cette SP1, elle marche avec Virtual PC sur le G5.
> 
> pourtant elle est sensé marcher avec Parallel.
> 
> ...


Tu peux fabriquer un CD SP2 en toute légalité par contre, tu ne pourrais que l'installé sur ta machine virtuelle qui se trouve sur ton G5. Une licence windows ne peut être utilisé que sur une seule machine en même temps.

Pour le problème avec parallels, sans connaitre sa version et celle du mac os, il est difficile d'aider.


----------



## Jerome_C (31 Août 2008)

Sinon oui une SP1 se transforme en SP2 via windows update, mais il faut pouvoir la faire marcher d'abord


----------



## discolan (1 Septembre 2008)

*@ Sydney Bristow :*

J'ai Parallels Desktop, j'ai fait une installation personnalisée (pas automatique) et je n'ai eu aucun problème d'installation d'XP Pro SP2.

Tu peux essayer VirtualBox sinon, logiciel de virtualisation opensource.

Si tu veux te faire un cd de windows avec le SP2, ou SP3 intégré, je te conseille d'utiliser le logiciel *nlite* (par contre, je ne sais pas si un équivalent existe sur mac). Il est assez simple d'emploi, on trouve sur le net des tas de tutoriels pour faire un cd de windows avec nlite.

Nlite te permet d'ajouter des mises à jours, des pilotes, enlever des options inutiles (le démineur par ex) à partir de ton cd de windows et d'en faire un cd à tes envies. C'est totalement légal (si tu as une licence windows non lié à une machine) et très utilisée par les responsables de parc informatique.


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Septembre 2008)

voila j'ai installé virtual box 

mais comment fait on pour faire communiquer entre le mac et windows?

pour transférer un document du mac vers la machine virtuelle?


----------



## Sydney Bristow (1 Septembre 2008)

voila j'ai installé virtual box 

mais comment fait on pour faire communiquer entre le mac et windows?

pour transférer un document du mac vers la machine virtuelle?

il faut activer des filtres usb pour utiliser une clé usb.

mais ca marche pas...


----------



## sylzanne (17 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour à tous

Je fais  tourner parallels desktop sur mon MacBook et tout se passe bien sauf que, régulièrement, j'ai Windows qui plante. Je me retrouve avec un bel écran bleu et plein de texte ( je n'arrive malheureusement pas à faire de capture d'écran quand ça m'arrive) et ensuite windows redémarre tout seul.

Est-ce que c'est déjà arrivé à quelqu'un et avez-vous une solution? (Je n'arrive pas à me rappeler de ce qui est marqué mais la prochaine j'essaierai de noter des bribes car l'écran bleu avec le texte ne reste pas longtemps à l'écran avant le redémarrage)

Merci d'avance


----------



## Tarul (18 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Bonjour à tous
> 
> Je fais  tourner parallels desktop sur mon MacBook et tout se passe bien sauf que, régulièrement, j'ai Windows qui plante. Je me retrouve avec un bel écran bleu et plein de texte ( je n'arrive malheureusement pas à faire de capture d'écran quand ça m'arrive) et ensuite windows redémarre tout seul.
> 
> ...



Un écran bleu sur windows? Ho oui, il y a beaucoup de monde qui connait ça. 

Plus sérieusement, il y a plusieurs sources aux écrans bleues:


virus, et autre pourriciel
pilote moisi
application super mal faîte

Maintenant, sans connaitre la version de windows, de parallels et éventuellement l'historique récent de ce windows, il est difficile de t'aider. 

La solution, la plus efficace, cela reste un formatage, on perd pas de temps.


----------



## sylzanne (18 Septembre 2008)

Tarul a dit:


> Un écran bleu sur windows? Ho oui, il y a beaucoup de monde qui connait ça.
> 
> Plus sérieusement, il y a plusieurs sources aux écrans bleues:
> 
> ...



Salut tarul,

je crois bien que la solution "pilote moisi" est la plus envisageable, quand je te parle d'écran bleu, j'ai bien l'impression d'avoir lu que ça parlait de pilote mais il faudrait que j'arrive à faire une capture d'écran au moment où ça arrive (c'est quoi la combinaison de touche?)

Mes versions : windows XP PRO 2002 SP2 Parallels acheté à la FNAC version build 3224 (28/12/07) (jamais de mise à jour proposée, ça me gonfle de l'avoir acheté je na savais pas à l'époque qu'on pouvait avoir des versions beta). L'Historique de windows ne doit pas avoir grand chose à voir puisque ces plantages sont là depuis le début.

Et sinon le formatage ça consiste en quoi?

Tcho


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Septembre 2008)

Ben si on parle d'une machine virtuelle installée sous parallels desktop (et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un éventuel windows qui serait installé via bootcamp et que tu utiliserais depuis PD, comme il est possible de faire), le plus simple est de recommencer une install du début dans une nouvelle VM sous PD, quelque chose s'est peut-être mal passé durant la 1ère install.

Après, si la connexion internet marche bien depuis la VM (ce qui normalement est le cas), windows update devrait te proposer plein de mises à jour (au moins les critiques).

Il ne faut pas oublier d'installer les parallels tools dans ce windows (ça se lance depuis le menu de PD sous Mac OS X quand la VM windows est en marche) afin que la communication OS X / windows se passe bien. Normalement, il te le propose d'office quand tu lances ta VM.

Après il existe une autre solution : j'avais vu (il y a longtemps) un utilitaire windows permettant de changer la couleur de ce "BSOD" (Blue Screen Of Death comme l'appelle depuis longtemps les anglo-saxons) en une autre couleur de ton choix afin d'egayer un peu tes souffrance (Orange Screen of Death, Green Screen of Death)... 

(véridique)


----------



## tocino (19 Septembre 2008)

j aimerais savoir si quelqu un es pret a me donner son msn pour que je puisse instaler avec lui windows sur mon mac
car je ne comprend rien a se que tou se dit sur les forum je ne suis pas bébètte mais je ne suis pas un bon la dedans 
donc s il vous plai aider moi sa serai cool
c mon outil de travaille mon mac donc faite moi se plaisir
merci beaucoup d'avance et a très bientot
cordialement


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Septembre 2008)

Tu es blonde à forte poitrine ? :love:

Sinon aucune chance, tu es chez des techos là


----------



## hawkins (20 Septembre 2008)

Bonjour !
je viens de faire l'acquisition de parallels 3, j'ai donc installé windows SP2, j'ai activé le partage et installé parallels tools, mais bizarrement, le partage via Parallels Shared Folders ne fonctionne pas, j'ai le message "\\.psf n'est pas accessible 
pourtant j'ai réglé mes dossiers de partage et tout ça, mais ça ne marche pas 
j'ai deja installé le système plusieurs fois, là j'ai installé en Fat32.

Je précise que je suis sous mac os X leopard, merci si vous arrivez a m'aider


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Septembre 2008)

Il y a ceci sur la base de connaissance de parallels, je sais pas si ça peut t'aider. Ils y parlent de ton .psf ("Then type \\.psf in the My Computer address bar.") c'est comme ça que j'ai trouvé l'article.


----------



## hawkins (20 Septembre 2008)

Merci de ta réponse, mais le soucis ne vient pas de là, mon .psf est toujours inaccessible


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Septembre 2008)

Que veux tu dire par "j'ai deja installé le système plusieurs fois, là j'ai installé en Fat32." ? tu l'as fait par le passé, pas en fat32, et ça marchait ? ou tu as essayé plusieurs fois de suite (de tout réinstaller windows ?), avant pas en fat32 et maintenant si, et ça marche jamais ? 

Tu fais la même chose que sur le tuto du lien ?

(remarque : ils ont un customer support)


----------



## hawkins (20 Septembre 2008)

j'ai installé en fat 32 parce que d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, Os X ne lit pas le NTFS ^^
et j'ai installé plusieurs fois, ça marchait avec SP1 mais elle buguait pas mal (m'enfin plus que la normal on va dire) et 3ds ne tournait pas dessus, j'ai donc installé la SP2, là 3ds max tourne dessus, pas contre le .psf n'est plus accessible.

j'ai regardé le tuto du lien, j'ai refait parce que j'avais deja fait la manipe mais au moment ou je doit lancer le "psf" sur le bureau, ça ne marche pas, donc je sais pas ou j'ai pu louper quelque chose :/


----------



## Jerome_C (21 Septembre 2008)

J'avoue que j'ai pas d'autre idée, je dirais de tenter le support...


----------



## sylzanne (22 Septembre 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Ben si on parle d'une machine virtuelle installée sous parallels desktop (et qu'il ne s'agit pas d'un éventuel windows qui serait installé via bootcamp et que tu utiliserais depuis PD, comme il est possible de faire), le plus simple est de recommencer une install du début dans une nouvelle VM sous PD, quelque chose s'est peut-être mal passé durant la 1ère install.
> 
> Après, si la connexion internet marche bien depuis la VM (ce qui normalement est le cas), windows update devrait te proposer plein de mises à jour (au moins les critiques).
> 
> ...



Coucou me revoilou!

J'avais déjà refait la réinstallation complète de ma MV dans PD. Et je n'ai pas bootcamp. Je suis une personne bien éduquée (ou plutôt bien formatée) et j'ai donc naturellement acheté PD à la FNAC.

Mais là j'en ai marre!... J'entends parler de version récentes que je n'ai pas et je n'ai pas eu de MàJ proposées depuis plusieurs mois! J'ai déjà chercher les MàJ manuellement mais PD me dit que tout est à jour et pourtant je suis avec une build 3224 qui date de décembre 2007.

Existe-t-il des versions Beta plus récentes que la mienne que je pourrais télécharger? Beta est-il synonyme de gratuit? Si oui pourquoi ai-je acheté mon PD et pourquoi les gens les achètent-ils en général?

Merci

PS: pour changer la couleur je te redemanderai plus tard juste avant de me pendre


----------



## Jerome_C (22 Septembre 2008)

Si tu as la version française, elle est distribuée, maintenue et traduite par une boite autre que parallels qui ne suivait pas le rythme en terme de versionning, traduction (et lenteur ?) oblige.

La version anglaise n'est pas plus gratuite que la française et a le gros avantage de toujours proposer les dernières mises à jour, qui étaient assez fréquentes au début, mais le sont beaucoup moins maintenant, signe d'une certaine maturité du produit - il plante moins, quoi. En ce qui me concerne je le trouve même très stable.

Je vois qu'ils ont une trial version sur leur site, tu peux peut-être tester la version anglaise voir si c'est la dernière (*) et ce que ça donne avec ta VM - il est possible de lancer une VM avec une version plus récente de PD, d'upgrader les tools dans la VM, de voir ce que ça fait, puis de rétrocéder à la version antérieure et réinstaller les tools antérieurs (je l'avais fait suite à une release qui foutait le bazar dans la gestion de l'usb sur de vieux périphériques).


(*) encore qu'il y a une option pour choisir la langue, peut-être que maintenant ils distribuent toutes les versions ? mais alors pourquoi tu n'as pas la dernière ? ptet que tu peux télécharger directement l'upgrade quelque part ? à creuser


----------



## discolan (23 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Mais là j'en ai marre!... J'entends parler de version récentes que je n'ai pas et je n'ai pas eu de MàJ proposées depuis plusieurs mois! J'ai déjà chercher les MàJ manuellement mais PD me dit que tout est à jour et pourtant je suis avec une build 3224 qui date de décembre 2007.


J'ai Parallels Desktop Build 5608 (11 juin 2008) en français.
Si la mise à jour ne fonctionne pas (peu être une histoire de blocage des connexions entrantes ), tu peux toujours télécharger la dernière version française sur :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/download/desktop/

Tu rentres ton numéro de série valide après installation et roule ma poule 

Attention à prendre la version française si tu as un numéro de série français. Cela ne fonctionnera pas avec la version anglaise.


----------



## sylzanne (23 Septembre 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Si tu as la version française, elle est distribuée, maintenue et traduite par une boite autre que parallels qui ne suivait pas le rythme en terme de versionning, traduction (et lenteur ?) oblige.
> 
> La version anglaise n'est pas plus gratuite que la française et a le gros avantage de toujours proposer les dernières mises à jour, qui étaient assez fréquentes au début, mais le sont beaucoup moins maintenant, signe d'une certaine maturité du produit - il plante moins, quoi. En ce qui me concerne je le trouve même très stable.
> 
> ...



Merci pour ces idées, je vais essayer


----------



## sylzanne (23 Septembre 2008)

discolan a dit:


> J'ai Parallels Desktop Build 5608 (11 juin 2008) en français.
> Si la mise à jour ne fonctionne pas (peu être une histoire de blocage des connexions entrantes ), tu peux toujours télécharger la dernière version française sur :
> 
> http://www.parallels.com/fr/download/desktop/
> ...



Merci aussi à toi, je vais commencer par cette option et ensuite celle de Jerome_C.

Merci à vous deux en fait!!!


----------



## sylzanne (23 Septembre 2008)

Hello Discolan,

J'ai téléchargé la version de juin 2008 mais dans le manuel on me dit que si j'ai activé PD version antérieure il faudra une clé de mise à niveau et je ne sais pas où la trouver.

Sais-tu où elle se trouve?

CA Y EST JE L'AI TROUVEE SUR INTERNET PAR HASARD :
http://www.commentcamarche.net/forum/affich-4293804-activer-parallels-desktop-avec-leopard


----------



## Jerome_C (23 Septembre 2008)

Ben oui parce que c'est sûrement pas une version antérieure, c'était déjà la 3 (ça serait le cas si tu passais de 2 à 3) donc c'était apparemment un soucis via Léopard.


----------



## discolan (25 Septembre 2008)

sylzanne a dit:


> Hello Discolan,
> 
> J'ai téléchargé la version de juin 2008 mais dans le manuel on me dit que si j'ai activé PD version antérieure il faudra une clé de mise à niveau et je ne sais pas où la trouver.
> 
> Sais-tu où elle se trouve?


Normalement ta clé (XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX-XXXXX) est inscrite sur une étiquette placée sur le support papier de ton cd de Parallels 

Si tu as installé une version anglaise ou une mise à jour anglaise, il faut d'abord *tout* désinstaller. Après tu installes la version française build 5608 téléchargée (sans réinstaller ta précédente version), tu vas dans le menu _Aide_ -> _Activer le produit_ et tu rentres ta clé d'activation. Normalement si tu as une clé valide, çà devrait fonctionner, puisque les versions téléchargées sur le site de Parallels sont des versions pleinement fonctionnelles (reste en trial si tu ne rentres pas une clé valide).


----------



## Alfoo (17 Octobre 2008)

salut tout le monde.
Lorsque mon iMac (sous leopard) sort de son état de veille, et que parallels est lancé (windows XP), Windows XP reboot automatiquement.
Avez vous le même problème, comment le résoudre ?
merci


----------



## Gidéhef (17 Octobre 2008)

Regarde dans les préférences de Parallels Desktop, onglet Général, troisième champ d'option.


----------



## WinMac (26 Octobre 2008)

> Parallels Desktop offre aux utilisateurs de Boot Camp davantage de flexibilité et de possibilités pour utiliser Windows sur un Mac. Les utilisateurs de Boot Camp peuvent passer de Mac OS X à Windows pour utiliser, à une rapidité extrême, un logiciel réservé PC dont les performances sont élevées dans un environnement matériel natif Mac ou pour utiliser un plus grand panel d'appareils périphériques.
> 
> En utilisant la même partition Windows, les utilisateurs de Boot Camp peuvent pousser leur environnement Windows + Mac encore plus loin grâce aux fonctions d'intégration de Parallels Desktop. Avec Parallels Desktop pour Mac, les utilisateurs de Boot Camp peuvent :
> 
> ...


Euh....  Sous Léopard si on a déjà XP d'installé avec Boot Camp il faudra réinstaller XP ou lors de l'installation de Parallels ce dernier va reconnaître et utiliser le XP installé ? Sinon il faut installer un autre XP donc une autre licence et clé d'activation ? Si d'aucuns ont fait cette expérience merci pour des éclaircissements.


----------



## DeepDark (26 Octobre 2008)

WinMac a dit:


> Euh....  Sous Léopard si on a déjà XP d'installé avec Boot Camp il faudra réinstaller XP ou lors de l'installation de Parallels ce dernier va reconnaître et utiliser le XP installé ? Sinon il faut installer un autre XP donc une autre licence et clé d'activation ? Si d'aucuns ont fait cette expérience merci pour des éclaircissements.


Parallels peut virtualiser la partition bootcamp 

Avec une recherche tu aurais trouvé


----------



## Alfoo (26 Octobre 2008)

Gidéhef a dit:


> Regarde dans les préférences de Parallels Desktop, onglet Général, troisième champ d'option.



je n'ai rien trouvé dans les options 
quel est l'option à décocher exactement ?
merci


----------



## WinMac (27 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Parallels peut virtualiser la partition bootcamp
> 
> Avec une recherche tu aurais trouvé


Ben oui cher *DeepDark*, j'avais vu mais le problème est que lorsque j'installe le CD de Parallels il me demande de l'activer, ok validé, mais où le problème commence est qu'il me demande aussi ma clé de Windows et ensuite de placer le CD de Windows dans le lecteur CD pour l'installation XP alors que mon XP est déjà dans Boot Camp et fonctionne très bien.
Je ne comprends donc pas la manip qu'il faut faire car lorsque je lance le CD Parallels il ne me propose rien d'autre que d'installer XP et ça je ne l'ai pas rencontré sur des posts du forum; je cherche depuis 6 heures sans trouver ce cas :rose:

Edit :

Marre ! Cela fait plus de 12 h que je rame ! 
Voici les étapes et le choix proposé par mon CD de Parallels :


----------



## DeepDark (27 Octobre 2008)

WinMac a dit:


> Ben oui cher *DeepDark*, j'avais vu mais le problème est que lorsque j'installe le CD de Parallels il me demande de l'activer, ok validé, mais où le problème commence est qu'il me demande aussi ma clé de Windows et ensuite de placer le CD de Windows dans le lecteur CD pour l'installation XP alors que mon XP est déjà dans Boot Camp et fonctionne très bien.
> Je ne comprends donc pas la manip qu'il faut faire car lorsque je lance le CD Parallels il ne me propose rien d'autre que d'installer XP et ça je ne l'ai pas rencontré sur des posts du forum; je cherche depuis 6 heures sans trouver ce cas



J'ai trouvé ça (page 191) sur le site de Parallels


----------



## WinMac (27 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> J'ai trouvé ça (page 191) sur le site de Parallels


Merci *DeepDark*  Mais je ne maîtrise que très peux l'anglais :rose: Malgré tout j'ai cru comprendre d'où peut venir mon problème Parallels avec Boot Camp :
La doc indiquée explique pour la version Parallels V.3 qui indique Boot Camp, au cours de ses plus de 200 pages, tandis que ma version actuelle de Parallels est la 2.5 dont la doc de seulement 25 pages en français ne mentionne jamais et ne fait donc aucune allusion à Boot Camp qui à l'époque de cette version était encore en expérimentation...

Ma conclusion : Pour que Parallels reconnaisse Boot Camp il est nécessaire de posséder la version 3.
Cependant, la version 2.5 fonctionne très bien avec Léopard si on ne l'utilise que pour installer 1 CD ou une image ISO de Windows XP SP2 indépendamment de Boot Camp car dans ce dernier ce cas il faut faire 2 installation séparées l'une avec Boot Camp et l'autre avec Parallels V.2.5 et donc 2 licences d'activation Windows, une pour chaque XP installé.

Quant à acheter la V.3 de Parallels en ce moment où il est question depuis le 01/09/2008 de sortir "bientôt" la V.4 (source site Apple Store) je préfère attendre même s'ils annoncent que la mise à jour V.3 > V.4 sera gratuite avec fourniture d'une nouvelle clé uniquement pour les titulaires d'une licence achetée après le 01/09/2008 (preuve d'achat exigée) car d'expérience je crains toujours les embêtements des "empilements" de mise à jour...
Je vais donc rester avec Boot Camp (et rebooter !!!) jusqu'à la sortie de la nouvelle version 4 qui devrait être commercialisée dans les prochaines semaines ou mois...

Merci Cher *DeepDark* pour toute cette aide apportée qui sera très instructive pour d'autres possesseurs de la version 2.5 de Parallels et qui souhaitent acheter la version 3 en ce moment.


----------



## DeepDark (27 Octobre 2008)

WinMac a dit:


> Merci Cher *DeepDark* pour toute cette aide apportée qui sera très instructive pour d'autres possesseurs de la version 2.5 de Parallels et qui souhaitent acheter la version 3 en ce moment.



Mais ce fût avec plaisir :love:


----------



## WinMac (28 Octobre 2008)

éh bien finalement, force d'insister, je n'aime pas être battu par une machine même fut-elle virtuelle... alors j'ai tenté des manips qui ne sont pas sur le guide mais comme j'en avait ras le bol j'ai risqué le tout pour le tout quitte à tout reformater ! 

Suite à ces diverses et très nombreuses manip's effectuées au pifomètre dont je ne saurais de mémoire expliquer le cheminement puisque faites sans fil conducteur préalable voici que j'ai enfin réussi à installer seule la MV de Parrallels V.2.5 sans que l'on me demande le CD de XP.
Jusque là tout allait bien et j'était plutôt content et fier de moi, si, si 

MAIS, car hélas, comme tout, il a toujours un mais, où ça se corse, c'est quand je veux donner les instructions à la VM pour enfin utiliser Boot Camp et non le CD XP qu'elle me proposait systématiquement lors de l'installation ! Pour mieux visualiser le problème et le comprendre voici donc en images les étapes du problème final à résoudre :


























Je n'y comprend rien sur ce qu'il faut faire car, d'une part, je ne possède que la doc version 2.5 en français mais comme expliqué plus haut elle ne fait aucunement référence à Boot Camp sur ses 54 pages et, d'autre part, sur la doc de la V3 malgré ses plus de 200 pages je ne sais pas lire la langue anglaise et les termes techniques traduits avec l'ami Google ça le fait pas 

Au secours !!! Que faut-il que je fasse ? Je ne comprend pas ce message de configuration Boot Camp non standard ayant installé Windows XP SP2 avec Boot Camp une seule fois avec la procédure classique et qui fonctionne parfaitement bien 

Merci pour votre aide et vos cerveaux en ébulittion car depuis 2 jours j'en ai plus que ras la caquette de golf (sans compter l'épouse qui commence à grincer des dents) 

EDIT 1 :

Un petit complément d'info si ça peut être utile :

Vue avec l'utilitaire de disque :






EDIT 2 !!!

Et......maintenant quand je reboote sur Windows Boot Camp après avoir sélectionné le HDD Windows j'ai un superbe écran noir pendant 2 minutes sans obtenir l'ouverture de Windows puis ça re-reboote sur OSX Léo ! 
La totale !!! 
J'en ai marre je vais me coucher ! :sleep:

Cordiales salutations


----------



## DeepDark (28 Octobre 2008)

Une question : tu as créé ta partition bootcamp sous Tiger ou Léopard?


----------



## WinMac (28 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Une question : tu as créé ta partition bootcamp sous Tiger ou Léopard?


Ha tu es réveillé, bien dormis ?  Alors bonjour 
Je ne suis pas encore couché avec ce truc !  Mais j'ai les yeux qui tombent et le nez sur le clavier :rose:

Oui, j'ai initialement créé la partition Boot Camp sous Léopard tout neuf que j'avais installé sur un HDD tout neuf (enfin la partition c'est Boot Camp qui l'a créé lors de l'instal) mais il me semble me souvenir que j'ai pu choisir en fat 32 donc une partition de 32 Go je crois 
Bonne journée, je vais enfin me coucher je ne tiens plus :sleep::sleep::sleep: 
@+ et bonne journée


----------



## WinMac (28 Octobre 2008)

Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à me proposer SVP ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## DeepDark (29 Octobre 2008)

WinMac a dit:


> Quelqu'un a-t-il une solution à me proposer SVP ?
> 
> Merci d'avance


Désolé là je sèche...
(je n'utilise pas Parallels mais VMW Fusion ).

Mais tu ne peux pas passer à la V3? La mise à jour est payante?


----------



## Jerome_C (29 Octobre 2008)

J'utilise la v3 depuis longtemps, et vu les instabilités des versions passées de parallels je comprends ton envie d'attendre mais je conseille quand même la v3. Pour utiliser la partition bootcamp c'était très simple si je me souviens bien (j'ai pas le mac sous la main il est à la maison), je ne saurais dire pour la v2. Je suis sous tiger.


----------



## WinMac (29 Octobre 2008)

DeepDark a dit:


> Désolé là je sèche...
> (je n'utilise pas Parallels mais VMW Fusion ).
> 
> Mais tu ne peux pas passer à la V3? La mise à jour est payante?


Oui la mise à jour est payante en fait c'est le prix complet de la V3...qui se meurt en ces derniers mois dans l'attente de sa fille V4 :rose:

Alors soit j'attends la prochaine sortie de la V4 je ne sais quand... soit quitte à acheter avant la sortie de cette V4 je prend VMW fusion... ?

@ Jerome_C :
Merci pour ta contribution  Mais pourquoi me conseilles-tu "_quand même la v3_" ? Quels sont les avantages / inconvénients vis à vis de VMW payant lui aussi pour fonctionner avec Boot Camp et 1 seule clé XP déjà validé ?


----------



## DeepDark (29 Octobre 2008)

WinMac a dit:


> Alors soit j'attends la prochaine sortie de la V4 je ne sais quand... soit quitte à acheter avant la sortie de cette V4 je prend VMW fusion...



Le problème d'attendre c'est qu'on ne sais pas quand sortira la V4 se Parallels... Apparemment pas si tard que ça à en voir l'offre que le Store fais sur Parallels : http://store.apple.com/fr/product/TS733F/A?mco=MTIxODk3Mw...

Entre temps tu peux tout à fait tester VMW Fusion (30 jours) et tester aussi Parallels V3 (30 jours aussi)... Bon ça fait un peu bricolage je l'accorde...


Sinon tu peux toujours utiliser windows via bootcamp...


----------



## midiweb (2 Novembre 2008)

salut, j'ai Parallels Desktop, la dernière version installée sur Leopard pour émuler Ubuntu Hardy Heron. Tout marche impec sauf le plein écran qui offre une affichage un peu flou, les contours de police ne sont pas vraiment nettes.
En fait, c'est comme une légére myopie. Comment remédier à cela?


----------



## WinMac (2 Novembre 2008)

La carte graphique mal acceptée par Ubuntu ? Mauvais driver Ubuntu de la CG ? Paramètres Ubuntu de résolution à modifier ? Je résonne windows je ne connais pas suffisamment Ubuntu mais je pense qu'il faut chercher de son coté et non de Parallels...

EDIT :
Au fait, tu as installé les tools ?


----------



## midiweb (2 Novembre 2008)

ma carte graphique est une ATi Radeon X1600 avec 128MB de ram. 
Non, les Parallels Tools ne sont pas installés. Je m'en occupe de suite. 
Merci de ton soutien.
A+


----------



## midiweb (2 Novembre 2008)

j'ai installe le dernier pilote  de ATI: 



> ati-driver-installer-8-10-x86.x86_64.run


Je viens de lancer parallels tools avec:




> sh parallels-tools.run


J'ai le message d'erreur :



> You are about to start installing Parallels Tools. Save your data and close all
> applications to prevent data loss during possible X-Server restart.
> Continue ? [Yes/No]:Yes
> Found xorg version 1.4.0
> Installation for xorg.1.4 not found.


je cherche encore la solution.


NB: Tiens, je remarque que sous Parallels, mes accents ne se posent pas sur la lettre.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Novembre 2008)

Il ne faut pas installer de drivers dans ubuntu, c'est une carte graphique générique dans parallels&#8230; Il faut juste installer les parallels tools&#8230;


----------



## WinMac (4 Novembre 2008)

Pour en revenir à mes posts ci-dessus, j'ai quand même acheté la V.3 de Parrallels, installée, activée, ayant détecté Boot Camp lors de l'install et me proposant "My Boot Camp" je me disais youpy ! éh ben non !!! Même avec les Tools et une vérification d'une éventuelle mise à jour, au final j'ai le même message qu'avec la V.2.5 : 






A part la partition Boot Camp je n'en connais pas d'autre. Et je ne trouve aucune instruction dans le guide concernant ce message bizarre...
Qu'est-ce qui faut que je fais    
Merci au (aux) spécialiste(s)


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Novembre 2008)

Il existe aussi in English le support de parallels desktop, avec sa base de connaissance, ses faqs (où ça ne coute rien de chercher) et son support par mail gratuit (si c'est bien chez eux que tu l'as acheté, avant la version française s'achetait chez une autre boite mais maintenant je sais plus), gratuit si tu es enregistré. Ou de la boite où tu l'as acheté si c'est pas parallels.


----------



## nemrod (9 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Est-ce qu'il y a un moyen d'éviter que PD foute le bronx dans les fenêtres ? Il redimensionne tout n'importe comment et ça m'énerve assez ?

Merci.


----------



## Jerome_C (10 Novembre 2008)

Pas sur de comprendre... j'ai pas de problème particulier avec ça (?)


----------



## nemrod (10 Novembre 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Pas sur de comprendre... j'ai pas de problème particulier avec ça (?)



Pas sur de comprendre, je reformule: lorsque je lance Vista via Parallels Desktop, les fenêtres sont redimensionées.


----------



## Jerome_C (10 Novembre 2008)

Ah fais comme moi alors, utilise XP


----------



## nemrod (10 Novembre 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Ah fais comme moi alors, utilise XP



Le rapport ?


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Novembre 2008)

Et bien comme je n'ai pas de problème de fenêtre avec parallels, je suppose que c'est spécifique à vista puisque je n'ai que XP, voila.


----------



## nemrod (11 Novembre 2008)

Mes confuses, ton smiley indiquait de l'humour.


----------



## nemrod (13 Novembre 2008)

Je viens d'installer ubuntu 8.10 mais impossible d'installer Parallels Tools, est-c e que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?







Merci


----------



## mistermagic (14 Novembre 2008)

salut a tous, 
j'ai une petite question pour vous.

je suis entrain de faire une Update de parallel Desktop 4.0 (quittant de la 3.0 avec Vista)! 
aurai je Vista sur la 4.0 apres installation?? car il m'a ete averti que parallele Desktop 3.0 serais remplace par le 4.0!


----------



## nemrod (15 Novembre 2008)

nemrod a dit:


> Je viens d'installer ubuntu 8.10 mais impossible d'installer Parallels Tools, est-c e que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Personne n'a ce problème ?


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Novembre 2008)

nemrod a dit:


> Mes confuses, ton smiley indiquait de l'humour.


C'en était, de l'humour positif 



mistermagic a dit:


> salut a tous,
> j'ai une petite question pour vous.
> 
> je suis entrain de faire une Update de parallel Desktop 4.0 (quittant de la 3.0 avec Vista)!
> aurai je Vista sur la 4.0 apres installation?? car il m'a ete averti que parallele Desktop 3.0 serais remplace par le 4.0!


Après upgrade il conserve tes VM existantes, c'est la base...



nemrod a dit:


> Personne n'a ce problème ?


Le dernier patch v3.5626 que je viens d'installer cite explicitement la 8.10 dans les release notes.


----------



## nemrod (15 Novembre 2008)

Donc je devrais pouvoir installer Parallels tools. Merci.


----------



## mistermagic (16 Novembre 2008)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Après upgrade il conserve tes VM existantes, c'est la base...


je confirme que tout a ete concerve et m'as fait une reinitialisation de mon Vista de mon ancien // 3.0 sur le nouveau 4.0. et tout fonctionne super bien! le design de ce nouveau // 4.0 est super top! 
Merci les gars vous ete super


----------



## Tibus (16 Novembre 2008)

j'ai installé Parallel desktop 4 en trial et ai essayer d'installer trackmania sur Windows XP

et il me mets qu'il ne trouve pas ma carte graphic. que faire???


----------



## http (16 Novembre 2008)

Bonjour tout le monde,

Maintenant que j'ai troqué mon PB G4 17" contre un MBP 17", je m'intéresse à la virtualisation.
J'ai donc acheté Parallels Desktop dans sa toute dernière version 4.0.3522 et je dois dire que je suis assez épaté du résultat sur mon MBP. Belle fluidité.

J'ai installé Ubuntu 8.1 et Windows XP SP3. Aucun souci à deux détails près:

1- Ubuntu: je n'ai pas la possibilité d'afficher la fenêtre en plein écran, alors que c'est possible avec Windows XP. Mon écran est en 1920x1200. D'où vient le problème avec une VM Ubuntu 8.1 ?

2- Wndows XP: lors de l'installation d'une VM Ubuntu 8.1, on a clairement la question liée au choix du clavier au début de l'installation et il est possible à ce moment-là de sélectionner le clavier français Macintosh et d'éviter la galère au niveau de la saisie des caractères (comme @ par exemple). Mais après installation de Windows XP, rien de tel :mouais: Je suis allé voir dans le gestionnaire du clavier (dans Panneau de configuration), il y a toutes les langues du clavier, mais rien qui permette de faire en sorte que le clavier du MBP soit reconnu en tant que tel dans la VM Windows XP  Comment faire ?

Merci d'avance de votre aide sur ces 2 questions qui doivent vous paraître simples à résoudre, mais pas pour moi :rose:


----------



## Gidéhef (21 Novembre 2008)

Si Parallels ne l'a pas proposé de lui-même, il faut forcer l'installation des outils de Parallels (menu Machine virtuelle) !


----------



## Jerome_C (22 Novembre 2008)

@tibus : parallels n'est pas capable de proposer toutes les ressources de la carte graphique. Pour les jeux, bootcamp est souvent la seule option.

@http : même avec les parallels tools (qui améliorent bien la gestion de la souris) il propose pas les mêmes options qu'avec windows : pas de mode cohérence, résolution réduite... à moins qu'il existe des trucs et astuces plus puissants ? Avec virtualbox j'ai réussi à faire mieux de ce côté là (résolution supérieure), mais via des bidouilles. Côté clavier, trop jeune le nouveau MBP non ?


----------



## http (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci pour les réponses 

Honnêtement je n'ai pas trop avancé sur ces problèmes 

Côté Ubuntu, j'ai lancé l'installation des Parallels Tools, mais je ne sais pas trop quoi faire devant cette fenêtre qui s'affiche dans Ubuntu, où il y a apparemment quelque chose à installer via une icône Install, mais rien ne se produit quand je clique ou double-clique dessus 
Sur un autre forum, on m'a dit d'ouvrir une fenêtre Terminal dans Ubuntu, puis de taper quelques lignes de commandes cabalistiques, etc... Bref, rien qui n'éclaire le profane que je suis en la matière :rateau:

En ce qui concerne Windows XP, je pensais pouvoir trouver une astuce logicielle permettant de mapper le clavier Mac pour lui donner un comportement analogue à un clavier Microsoft pour PC, mais là aussi, pas évident d'y voir clair... Impossible par exemple de trouver où est l'arobase, ce qui complique assez l'existence :hein:


----------



## Gidéhef (23 Novembre 2008)

L'arobase est sous ctrl/alt/à


----------



## http (23 Novembre 2008)

Merci ! Mais n'y a-t-i pas un moyen de faire reconnaître le clavier Mac sous Windows XP dans Parallels Desktop 4 ?


----------



## Gidéhef (23 Novembre 2008)

Je n'en connais pas, mais tu peux connecter un clavier PC sur tes Macs !


----------



## http (24 Novembre 2008)

Bon, tant pis alors...merci pour les réponses !


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Novembre 2008)

http a dit:


> Merci ! Mais n'y a-t-i pas un moyen de faire reconnaître le clavier Mac sous Windows XP dans Parallels Desktop 4 ?



Tu vas sur le site d'Avanquest France et tu vas sur le support

http://www.avanquest.com/France/avanquest-et-vous/support/index.html

et tu suis les instructions pour télécharger le clavier Mac pour Parallels Windows (en miniature).


----------



## http (24 Novembre 2008)

Merci Jean-Miche pour ta solution 
Ca correspond exactement à ce que je cherchais


----------



## Jerome_C (25 Novembre 2008)

Ah oui c'est bien, moi j'avais cherché sur le support de parallels (knowledge base) mais j'avais pas trouvé. Faut dire, des fois, je sais pas bien chercher


----------



## gébébégé (24 Janvier 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu vas sur le site d'Avanquest France et tu vas sur le support
> 
> http://www.avanquest.com/France/avanquest-et-vous/support/index.html
> 
> et tu suis les instructions pour télécharger le clavier Mac pour Parallels Windows (en miniature).



Alors que je fouine sur macgé pour savoir comment faire avec parallels, je viens de trouver ton info, Jean-Miche


Et le lien ci-dessus,  que tu donnais en novembre, ne semble plus fonctionner. Je viens d'en trouver un autre qui pourrait, j'espère, être utile à ceux et celles qui aimeraient savoir comment installer (mapper, c'est ça ?) un clavier mac sous windows pour ensuite l'utiliser avec parallels


----------



## Gidéhef (26 Janvier 2009)

Sinon, le logiciel d'Avanquest est là, et il marche bien !


----------



## Arlequin (28 Janvier 2009)

Pour les amateurs de casse tête et surtout pour les "pros" de // desktop, j'ai un un petit soucis

ça se passe par ici

merci

à+


----------



## ratapignata (30 Janvier 2009)

bj, sauriez vous s'il est possible de modifier la langue de PD v4.
je suis en EN et je veux passer en FR 
merci


----------



## twinworld (30 Janvier 2009)

vous avez aussi téléchargé l'appli depuis le site de Parallelssoftware ? Je me suis retrouvé aussi avec une version en anglais. Dans l'aide de Parallels, il y a rien si on saisit "language". J'avais pour projet d'écrire au support du site, mais je l'ai pas encore fait. 

Je suppose que si vous écrivez en donnant votre numéro de licence et en demandant si vous pouvez avoir une version en français, ils vous trouveront une solution.


----------



## Procyon24 (30 Janvier 2009)

Bonjour

Voilà, deux ans avec Parallels (Mac Book 1.83ghz) et tout allait bien, mais soudain je casse mon CD drive (deux fois en deux ans aussi  ) et comme je suis en voyage je pare au mieux : j'achète un lecteur/graveur Sony, compatible Mac os ...
Mac le reconnaît sans problème, il marche à merveille, mais pas moyen de le faire fonctionner sur Windows XP via Parallels. J'ai créé un CD ROM2, mais lorsque Windows s'ouvre il y a un message pop up du genre "impossible d'ouvrir le device....."
Quelqu'un peut-il m'aider? merci


----------



## discolan (30 Janvier 2009)

@ ratapignata
Sauf à négocier avec l'éditeur, il n' a aucune solution.

Avoir la version anglaise a un avantage non négligeable : les mises à jour sont plus régulières dans la version anglaise par rapport à la version française. Il faut toujours attendre 3 plombes pour avoir la mise à jour française. A tel point qu'il peut y avoir 2 ou 3 mises à jour anglaises avant que la 1e arrivent pour la version française !


@ Procyon24
Le graveur est en USB ? Tu as activé l'usb dans ta machine virtuelle ? Après avoir lancé ta machine virtuelle, quand tu connectes ton graveur, tu réponds OUI à la demande de connexion à la machine virtuelle du périphérique usb ?


----------



## Jerome_C (30 Janvier 2009)

@ ratapignata : 

Surtout que pour les avantages de la VF, à mon avis il y en a aucune : c'est juste pour ouvrir la VM et la lancer. Et régler, rarement, des paramètres, et nous ici on aide aussi en VO 

Après si l'anglais te donne des boutons, tu mets un windows en français dans ta VM et tout va bien.

Comme disco je conseille vivement la VO.


----------



## ratapignata (30 Janvier 2009)

merci à vous deux pour les reponses.
je vais garder l'EN et effectivement j'ai un win FR.

Autre question ...non pas en EN ;-))

j'aimerais bien augmenter la partie memoire video dans //, mais elle est on dirait bloquée à 128 Mo (grisée et impossible de jouer avec les fleches), avez vous un moyen de pallier et d'augmenter puisque je suis sur imac avec 4Go de mem. 

Ou aller ???


J'ai installer a cote Win 7 mais j'ai pas l'aperçu des fenêtres en passant la souris sur une icône de la barre des tâches est ce dû à cela????

merci d'avance


----------



## Jerome_C (30 Janvier 2009)

normalement si la VM est complètement stoppée, tu peux changer l'allocation mémoire, l'augmenter et la réduire à volonté (en fonction de ta RAM réelle of course), mais la VM doit être stoppée, comme pour tout changement de paramètres.


----------



## ratapignata (30 Janvier 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> normalement si la VM est complètement stoppée, tu peux changer l'allocation mémoire, l'augmenter et la réduire à volonté (en fonction de ta RAM réelle of course), mais la VM doit être stoppée, comme pour tout changement de paramètres.


   Oui merci ca je sais mais cela ne peut modifier allocation mémoire VIDEO







http://cjoint.com/?cbsFY6HP3F


----------



## Procyon24 (31 Janvier 2009)

"Le graveur est en USB ? Tu as activé l'usb dans ta machine virtuelle ? Après avoir lancé ta machine virtuelle, quand tu connectes ton graveur, tu réponds OUI à la demande de connexion à la machine virtuelle du périphérique usb ?"


Le graveur est en USB. La connexion USB est activée depuis le début, d'ailleurs j'utilise toujours une souris USB qui fonctionne sur Mac et sur la VM. Quand je connecte le graveur, il ne se déclenche que sur Mac. La VM m'envoie juste un message comme quoi, impossible de connecter le device... si j'essaie de démarrer la VM avec le graveur branché, elle plante (windows ne se charge pas et je suis forcé à utiliser 'forcer à quitter'. J'ai suivi les instructions de l'aide : créer un lecteur de CD 2 (l'autre est le défaut CD-ROM), avec le numéro du graveur Sony. Cependant rien à faire, dès l'ouverture (sans brancher le graveur), j'obtiens le message, impossible de connecter le device, avant même que Windows ne se charge.


----------



## Jerome_C (1 Février 2009)

Ah oui la mémoire vidéo, c'est sur que PD définit une configuration plafonnée sur un certain nombre de critères, c'est pas un ordi ouvert où tu peux installer tous les composants que tu veux... et encore ça a évolué pas mal avec la v4.


----------



## Procyon24 (1 Février 2009)

Hélas, pas d'aide en vue? j'ajoute que le petit icône lecteur CD sur le VM (il y en a deux maintenant avec le nouveau que j'ai créé), est agrémenté d'une jolie croix. Quand je clique dessus, j'obtiens connect et quand je clique sur connect toujours la même réponse, impossible d'ouvrire le device....


----------



## Gidéhef (1 Février 2009)

C'est donc que Windows n'ayant pas trouvé le pilote adhoc et n'a pas configuré le nouveau matériel, la première fois où il l'a vu !
Si tu trouves un pilote pour ce graveur, tu vas dans Windows >Panneau de configuration >Ajout de matériel.


----------



## Procyon24 (1 Février 2009)

je vois ce que tu veux dire, je vais essayer, il y a peut-être le pilote sur le CD du graveur (j'y ai vu surtout des infos), bizarre cependant qu'il marche directement sur Mac et pas sur Window puisque c'est un graveur PC à la base, juste "compatible Mac".
Je vais voir si je peux transférer le pilote par les dossiers partagés.... merci


----------



## Procyon24 (2 Février 2009)

Non ça ne marche pas ce graveur (SONY DVD RW DRX-S70U) est totalement plug and play, pas de drivers selon le site de Sony. Quand au CD livré avec il ne donne que les Nero essentials.
Bref toujours coincé, pire, à chaque fois que j'essaie diverses combinaisons (toujours avec création d'un nouveau lecteur), dès que je branche le graveur tout se fige et c'est toute une histoire pour m'en sortir.


----------



## Jerome_C (2 Février 2009)

Procyon24 a dit:


> bizarre cependant qu'il marche directement sur Mac et pas sur Window puisque c'est un graveur PC à la base, juste "compatible Mac".


Non ça n'a rien de bizarre moi je trouve


----------



## pac1404 (17 Février 2009)

Entre Parallels et Bootcamp pour les jeux pas gourmant, c'est lequel le mieux ? J'hésite vraiment sur mon MacBook Blanc (avec 9400)  entre les deux. Le but est de faire tourner Steam et 2-3 oldies. Pas Crysis ou des trucs dans le genre. Vraiment des "petits" jeux. Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## twinworld (17 Février 2009)

je trouve que c'est mieux de passer d'abord par Bootcamp et ensuite de vritualiser avec  Parallels. Au moins, si une fois vous avez besoin d'installer un jeu qui a besoin de beaucoup de ressources, tout sera prêt.


----------



## Jerome_C (24 Février 2009)

Gros avantage de n'avoir qu'une seule install windows... je regrette de pas avoir fait ce choix dès le début... trop la flemme de tout réinstaller / transférer maintenant...


----------



## kebrakas (1 Mars 2009)

Salut à tous les Maceux,
je viens vous demander de l'aide sur l'installation de windows xp sur mon Macbook. J'ai la procedure qui se bloque sur un écran bleu ou il y est inscrit :
_*Insérez la disquette nommée:
Parallels Paravirt Installation Disk
dans le lecteur A:
> Appuyez sur ENTREE lorsque vous êtes prêt.*
__
Je ne sais pas ce qu'il veut de plus Parallels m'indique que les Outils Parallels ne sont pas installés alors que j'ai fait l'installation via la rubrique "Machine virtuelle".
Je suis meme allé directement sur:
_*Bibliothèque/Parallels/Tools/prl-tools-mac.iso*​_pour lancer l'installation sans plus de suces.
Pourtant sur le lecteur de disquette virtuelle j'ai l'image "*prl-tools-os2.fdd*" et le le CD-rom l'image "__*prl-tools-mac.iso*"

Qui peux me donner des indications et la sollution car je suis bloqué et ne peux bossé sur un programme uniquement windows pour mon association. Autant vous dire que s'est urgent il y a plein de personne qui compte sur mon taf et je suis bloqué par sur cette installation.




_​


----------



## Jerome_C (1 Mars 2009)

Très curieux ton affaire, c'est quoi ce "_*prl-tools-os2.fdd*_" ? OS2, comme... "os2" ? parce qu'autant _"__*prl-tools-mac.iso*" _ça me parle un peu plus mais...

Mais les parallel tools, c'est après l'install de windows, pas avant !! 

Et d'abord, pourquoi une disquette ?? t'as pas besoin de disquette, juste du CD (ou de son image) pour faire une install !

C'est quoi ton install windows ? un CD normal ? quelle version de XP ? (SP x ?)


----------



## robcamus (2 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé Parallels Desktop 3.0 depuis plusieurs mois (avec windows XP) sur mon iMac , et cela fonctionnait très bien jusqu'à  maintenant ... mais depuis hier j'ai le message suivant : "Parallels a du quitter inopinément etc ..." ; j'ai désinstallé et réinstallé, utilisé time machine, désinstallé XP, cela  plusieurs fois et j'ai toujours le même message ... 
Je suis un peu désemparé ..et cherche une solution à mon problème .

Merci de votre aide 

Je ne sais pas si ma question est à la bonne "place"  ...


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Mars 2009)

Ben s'il plante complètement sans autre forme de procès après réinstall et tout, c'est soit que ta VM est morte (t'avais un backup de quand elle marchait bien sur ???), ou que... tu peux contacter le support, ils sont là pour ça, non ?


----------



## qsdfg (5 Mars 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Je viens d'installer ubuntu 8.10 mais impossible d'installer Parallels Tools, est-c e que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



J'ai bien du mal à suivre la réponse. J'ai le même soucis avec Ubuntu et W98, XP est parfait avec Parallels Tools qui ne semblent pas acceptés avec les 2 premiers cités.

Qu'en pensez vous ?


----------



## Nitiel (11 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai Parallels desktop 4 sur mon mac et sur mon iphone j'ai l'application Parallels, le truc c'est que je n'arrive pas à connecter Parallels sur l'iphone avec Parallels Desktop 4 sur le mac, j'ai regarder le fichier le aide et je ne comprend pas quelle adresse ip il faut utiliser sachant que NetBarrier x5 en pare-feux dois-je activer certain port ?

merci


----------



## Montmorency (16 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens d'acquérir Parallels Desktop, et je tente désespérément d'y installer ma dernière version d'XP Pro. Or le logiciel semble freezer pendant des heures sur "installation de windows". (cf. pièce jointe).
Aurais-je loupé une manip' ? Pourtant tout semblait simple...
Je précise que j'ai un iMac 24, 3,06 ghz avec léopard dernière mise à jour...
I need some help please !


----------



## Jerome_C (16 Mars 2009)

Quand tu dis "freezer des heures" tu veux dire que plus rien ne bouge, le disque dur ne flachouille plus, la petite animation non plus ? 

Tu as vérifié sur le site de parallels (ou celui du distributeur français dont j'ai oublié le nom) que tu as une version supportée ? (quel SP ?)

Remarque : tu as droit à un support chez eux.


----------



## qsdfg (16 Mars 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> J'ai bien du mal à suivre la réponse. J'ai le même soucis avec Ubuntu et W98, XP est parfait avec Parallels Tools qui ne semblent pas acceptés avec les 2 premiers cités.
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?





Nitiel a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'ai Parallels desktop 4 sur mon mac et sur mon iphone j'ai l'application Parallels, le truc c'est que je n'arrive pas à connecter Parallels sur l'iphone avec Parallels Desktop 4 sur le mac, j'ai regarder le fichier le aide et je ne comprend pas quelle adresse ip il faut utiliser sachant que NetBarrier x5 en pare-feux dois-je activer certain port ?
> 
> merci





Montmorency a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acquérir Parallels Desktop, et je tente désespérément d'y installer ma dernière version d'XP Pro. Or le logiciel semble freezer pendant des heures sur "installation de windows". (cf. pièce jointe).
> Aurais-je loupé une manip' ? Pourtant tout semblait simple...
> ...



* Oh, oh ! Y-a-quelqu'un ? *


----------



## Montmorency (16 Mars 2009)

J'ignorais pour le support, je prend note.
"Freezer" est un mauvais qualificatif : les petites barres vertes clignotent, et j'ai droit à toutes les améliorations du nouveau (!) windows qui changent de manière ponctuelle. J'en suis toujours au même point, après avoir supprimé une première fois la machine virtuelle... et ça rebug au même endroit.
Qu'appels-tu SP ?


----------



## qsdfg (16 Mars 2009)

Montmorency a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens d'acquérir Parallels Desktop, et je tente désespérément d'y installer ma dernière version d'XP Pro. Or le logiciel semble freezer pendant des heures sur "installation de windows". (cf. pièce jointe).
> Aurais-je loupé une manip' ? Pourtant tout semblait simple...
> ...



C'est Parallels 4 ?
J'avais aussi eu le problème avec Parallels 3.0. C'était un problème de version (Build plus précisément). J'avais téléchargé la dernière version sur le site de Parallels, que j'ai ensuite activé avec ma licence Parallels.


----------



## Jerome_C (16 Mars 2009)

SP c'est le Service Pack de windows, il y a XP SP1, SP2, SP3... je ne sais pas lesquelles sont censées fonctionner, genre si ton CD date un peu... à voir.

Mais la version de l'appli parallels est en effet une bonne piste également, vérifie que tu as bien la dernière.


----------



## discolan (17 Mars 2009)

*@ qsdfg :*
Je n'ai fait que des machines virtuelles de Parallels Destokp 3 avec Windows XP Pro et Vista 64. Donc pas d'idée !

*@Montmorency :*
Il faut obligatoirement un Windows XP (Pro) SP2 au minimum !
Après si c'est un Windows lié à une machine, cela peut expliquer que çà reste bloquer. Certains assembleurs constructeurs, exemple Medion, utilise une version modifiée de windows qui ne s'installe que sur l'ordinateur avec lequel elle était livrée. Cela fait une vérification de carte mère, donc impossible à installer. Il faut vérifier ta licence comme expliqué dans le topic en question
J'ai Parallel Destokp 3 et eu aucun problème d'installation à partir d'un Windows XP Pro SP2. Sans forcément le mettre à jour obligatoirement. Il faut juste prendre son temps lors de l'installation.


----------



## qsdfg (17 Mars 2009)

discolan a dit:


> *@ qsdfg :*
> Je n'ai fait que des machines virtuelles de Parallels Destokp 3 avec Windows XP Pro et Vista 64. Donc pas d'idée !



Tu aurais dû le dire dès le début, il faut le Build 5608 avec Léopard, sinon ça ne fonctionne pas.

Même si ton achat de Parallels est récent (le mien l'était aussi chez le grand agitateur depuis les années 50), ce logiciel n'est peut être pas un Build 5608 (il suffit de regarder "À propos de Parallels" le build y sera précisé).

Je me répète, le plus simple est alors de télécharger le correctif pour le passer en Build 5608, ou de prendre une version d'essai Parallels 3.0, si on la trouve toujours et de l'activer avec ta licence Parallels. C'est ce qu'il y a de plus rapide car même XP est déjà installé.


----------



## pac1404 (18 Mars 2009)

Donc si je vous comprends bien et vu que maintenant j'ai installé XP _(même sans passer par Bootcamp car j'ai créé une partition d'office avec un format XP et je n'ai eu qu'à mettre mon cd d'installation XP dans le Mac et appuyer sur "alt")_ je pourrais avec Parallels faire fonctionner ma partition XP sur OSX ?

Ca me parrait fou cette histoire 

ps : faire tourner Dawn of War II sur un MBM et sa 9400 ça me "troue le cul" comme dirait un acteur connu


----------



## qsdfg (18 Mars 2009)

*Non, pour les jeux il faut passer par bootcamp qui est du pur XP*. Parallels  n'est que de la virtualisation (paraît-il 1 à 2 % moins rapide, mais inadapté pour les jeux).

Je suis surpris que ce soit si mal connu


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Mars 2009)

@pac1404 : heu tu as OS X et XP sur ton mac sans passer par bootcamp ? t'es trop fort toi . Sinon normalement oui, une fois que tu as une partition XP installée tu peux l'exploiter depuis parallels sous OS X pour avoir le meilleur des deux mondes, avec les limitations de bootcamp, concernant les jeux notamment, même si la version 4 est censée mieux gérer le graphisme, je ne l'ai pas donc je peux pas te dire.

Mais côté jeux il y a aussi CrossOver qui a une version spéciale jeu, et tu n'as pas besoin de windows du tout... et ils ajouttent régulièrement le support pour de nouveaux jeux. Je l'ai (j'avais gagné une license gratuite lors d'un concours) mais je n'ai pas les jeux supportés 

Mais oui dans l'absolu je pense qu'il vaut mieux booter sous windows direct de toutes façons pour jouer.


----------



## discolan (18 Mars 2009)

Le mieux :
- Avoir Leopard pour tous les jours (çà va de soit )
- Créer une partition Windows XP (SP2 minimum) via Bootcamp, pour faire mumuse avec ces jeux windowsiens
- Utiliser Parallels pour créer une machine virtuelle à partir de la partition bootcamp, pour ne pas être obligé de rebooter sur Windows pour quelques trucs introuvables sur OSX ou pour utiliser ses licences achetées en environnement Windows

Parallels virtualise la carte graphique donc pour les jeux, il vaut mieux rebooter sous bootcamp que de passer par Parallels.
Exemple : Un ordre d'idée, nombre de fps affichés dans netgraph 3 :
Counter Strike Source via Parallels (3) : 10 - 15 fps / via Bootcamp : 100 - 120 fps


----------



## lamouche67 (18 Mars 2009)

bonjour,
je suis chirurgien et j'ai un probleme pour installer une camera intra oral USB sous XP de virtual machine de parallel 4 de mon macbook.Lorsque je bascule sous xp ,les ports USB de mon mac ne sont pas reconnus et donc je ne peux pas installer les drivers de ma camera....quelque un pourrait m'aide comme une sorte de miracle....salut et merci


----------



## DeepDark (18 Mars 2009)

lamouche67 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je suis chirurgien et j'ai un probleme pour installer une camera intra oral USB sous XP de virtual machine de parallel 4 de mon macbook.Lorsque je bascule sous xp ,les ports USB de mon mac ne sont pas reconnus et donc je ne peux pas installer les drivers de ma camera....quelque un pourrait m'aide comme une sorte de miracle....salut et merci


Les Parallels Tools sont-elles installées?


----------



## lamouche67 (18 Mars 2009)

non je crois pas......


----------



## lamouche67 (18 Mars 2009)

je suppose que je dois les installer..........ah oui une precision super important : je suis un super noob de l'informatique et encore plus de mac........


----------



## discolan (18 Mars 2009)

lamouche67 a dit:


> bonjour,
> je suis chirurgien et j'ai un probleme pour installer une camera intra oral USB sous XP de virtual machine de parallel 4 de mon macbook.Lorsque je bascule sous xp ,les ports USB de mon mac ne sont pas reconnus et donc je ne peux pas installer les drivers de ma camera....quelque un pourrait m'aide comme une sorte de miracle....salut et merci


Quand vous lancez Parallels, vous avez bien dans la liste de configuration de votre machine virtuelle : "Contrôleur usb" ?

Sinon, dans le menu "Modifier" en haut puis "Machine virtuelle ...", "Contrôleur usb" = activé et "options de connexion : me demander" (cela permet d'avoir une boite de dialogue et de pouvoir choisir si le périphérique doit être connecté à Mac OSX ou Windows)
Puis vous pourrez installer vos pilotes.

Les Parallels tools se trouvent dans le menu "Action", il faut que la machine virtuelle soit lancée.


----------



## pac1404 (18 Mars 2009)

Quand je disais que je n'avais pas employé bootcamp, je voulais dire que je n'ai pas ouvert le programme. J'ai passé uniquement par un reboot du mac avec ATL enfoncé et le cd d'installation XP dans le mac que j'ai choisi et zou, c'était en route 

Ok pour les jeux, direct XP


----------



## qsdfg (18 Mars 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Je viens d'installer ubuntu 8.10 mais impossible d'installer Parallels Tools, est-c e que quelqu'un a déjà eu ce problème ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...





qsdfg a dit:


> J'ai bien du mal à suivre la réponse. J'ai le même soucis avec Ubuntu et W98, XP est parfait avec Parallels Tools qui ne semblent pas acceptés avec les 2 premiers cités.
> 
> Qu'en pensez vous ?



*Personne n'a d'idée ?  *


----------



## lamouche67 (18 Mars 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Quand vous lancez Parallels, vous avez bien dans la liste de configuration de votre machine virtuelle : "Contrôleur usb" ?
> 
> Sinon, dans le menu "Modifier" en haut puis "Machine virtuelle ...", "Contrôleur usb" = activé et "options de connexion : me demander" (cela permet d'avoir une boite de dialogue et de pouvoir choisir si le périphérique doit être connecté à Mac OSX ou Windows)
> Puis vous pourrez installer vos pilotes.
> ...



merci pour votre reponse, voici le resultat :dans paralles j'ai effectivement usb controller activé mais pas de reponse lorsque je branche le capteur usb sous xp.mais je crois que je n'ai pas installer les tools car je ne trouve pas le menu Action....puis je installer les fameux tools sans reinstaller parallels et reinstallation de windows xp et reinstallation de mes logiciels medicaux.....
merci


----------



## qsdfg (18 Mars 2009)

lamouche67 a dit:


> puis je installer les fameux tools sans reinstaller parallels et reinstallation de windows xp et reinstallation de mes logiciels medicaux.....



Aucun soucis 

Il faut voir dans le menu "Actions" pour les installer.


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Mars 2009)

lamouche67 a dit:


> je n'ai pas installer les tools car je ne trouve pas le menu Action....


Il se trouve dans la barre de menus dans Mac OS, en haut, pas à l'intérieur de la fenêtre windows.


----------



## lamouche67 (19 Mars 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Il se trouve dans la barre de menus dans Mac OS, en haut, pas à l'intérieur de la fenêtre windows.



lorsque j'ouvre le dossier paralles je trouve 4 applications:
parallels desktop
paralles  explorer
parallels image tool
parallels transporter

mais pas de parallels toolS   est ce le image tool?si je le lance il me demande  de choisir un emplacement sur le disk u je le met ?

merci pour votre aide


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Mars 2009)

Il faut que ta VM windows soit en marche dans parallels, et tu devrais avoir le menu Action en haut : 











http://b2.s3.p.quickshareit.com/files/parallelstoolsinstall2f354d.jpg


----------



## lamouche67 (19 Mars 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Il faut que ta VM windows soit en marche dans parallels, et tu devrais avoir le menu Action en haut :
> 
> 
> 
> ...



merci pour ton aide et pour ta saisie d'ecrank j'ai du mal installer pour parallels desktop car je n'ai pas le bouton action ,j'ai du cocher non lors de l'installation du programme des tools.....je vais le reinstaller , je suppose que je dois tout reinstaler xp etc....
encore merci


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Mars 2009)

Tu n'as pas cette barre de menus du tout quand ton XP est en marche ?? Ni l'option d'install ? C'est curieux ! Moi j'ai parallels v3 et pas la v4 mais je suppose que le principe est le même non ? 

Des confirmations ?


----------



## discolan (20 Mars 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Tu n'as pas cette barre de menus du tout quand ton XP est en marche ?? Ni l'option d'install ? C'est curieux ! Moi j'ai parallels v3 et pas la v4 mais je suppose que le principe est le même non ?
> 
> Des confirmations ?


J'ai Parallels 3 (fonction présente) donc je ne peux pas confirmer pour le 4

Peu être un soucis du coté de Parallels 4, cf le forum de Parallels


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Mars 2009)

En effet, ça ne reconnait plus certains devices USB qui marchaient bien en v3 depuis leur v4... le dernier message date du 16/03/09...

J'avais moi même eu le problème avec des versions plus anciennes de parallels, un vieux scanner qui marchait que sous windows et que j'arrivais à exploiter depuis parallels, puis après passage d'un build il a cessé de marcher, et rien n'y a fait, pas même les builds suivants.

J'avais finalement résolu le problème en réussissant à faire marcher la solution SANE sous OS X pour ce vieux scanner...


----------



## lamouche67 (20 Mars 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Tu n'as pas cette barre de menus du tout quand ton XP est en marche ?? Ni l'option d'install ? C'est curieux ! Moi j'ai parallels v3 et pas la v4 mais je suppose que le principe est le même non ?
> 
> Des confirmations ?



apres avoir changer la forme de fenetre de la vm sous forme de coherence, est apparu le fameux reinstall parallels tools, Ainsi j'ai pu les installer mais cela ne change ppas mon probleme de reconnaissance de mon capteur.en fait je peux installer le software de kodak mais lorsque je branche le capteur intraoral en usb ,windows ne le reconnait pas et je ne peux pas installer les drivers correspondants car apparament cela ne peut se faire sous virtuel machine .je vais attendre donc la version mac du software.(dixit le fabricant). on verra bien....merci a tous


----------



## qsdfg (20 Mars 2009)

Tout en bas de la fenêtre Windows, il y a des petits logo, dont l'un concerne l'USB, qu'il faut activer, car sinon l'USB ne fonctionnera que dans OSX et pas XP.


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Mars 2009)

Oui l'activation de l'USB dans la VM a été discuté dans la page précédente et confirmé par lamouche (bzzz).


----------



## Space Cake (28 Mars 2009)

Bonjour,

J'ai installé windows xp et parallels desktop, car j'ai une chaine hifi en wifi. Le logiciel me permettant de gérer depuis mon pc les morceaux à installer sur le disque de dur de la chaine, et de les retirer, ne fonctionne que sous windows.
Le problème que je rencontre, c'est que j'ai sur Itunes des morceaux achetés depuis l'itunes store et qui, même migrés sous windows media player (windows) sont reconnus mais il n'y a aucun son. Les morceaux provenant d'itunes mais eux même déja provenant de source PC fonctionnent trés bien.
J'ai essayé de convertir mes morceaux MP4 mais rien n'y fait.
Je suis un peu perdu.
Quelqu'un pourrait il m'aider?
D'avance merci!!!!!!


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Mars 2009)

Ce sont des morceaux "itunes plus" (sans DRM) ou des morceaux "d'avant" avec DRM ? Dans ce cas ça ne m'étonne pas qu'ils ne marchent pas ailleurs que sur itunes (et éventuellement un ipod lié).

Donc à mon avis c'est pas une questions de "source" ni de format mais de droits de lecture, parce que sinon je ne vois pas pourquoi ça ne marcherait pas, tous les formats marchent partout tant que les lecteurs sont compatibles.


----------



## Space Cake (28 Mars 2009)

Effectivement, en y regardant bien, mes morceaux sont protégés.
Le plus dingue, c'est que ma chaine les transforme en MP3 lorsque ceux ci sont gravés sur CD sans aucun problème.
C'est quand même incroyable, que je sois obligé de graver pour virer les DRM, chose que je souhaitais éviter en installant windows et mon logiciel.
Merci pour ta réponse.


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Mars 2009)

Un des premiers albums que j'avais acheté sur iTunes avait des DRM, je n'ai jamais réussi à les réencoder en autre chose, j'ai fini par le retélécharger en P2P pour pouvoir l'écouter sur mon téléphone, c'est quand même dingue...

Après je faisais gaffe à bien les prendre en iTunes plus, maintenant c'est heureusement généralisé mais je crois qu'ils n'ont pas encore converti tout leur catalogue, donc prudence.


----------



## qsdfg (28 Mars 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Un des premiers albums que j'avais acheté sur iTunes avait des DRM, je n'ai jamais réussi à les réencoder en autre chose, j'ai fini par le retélécharger en P2P pour pouvoir l'écouter sur mon téléphone, c'est quand même dingue...
> 
> Après je faisais gaffe à bien les prendre en iTunes plus, maintenant c'est heureusement généralisé mais je crois qu'ils n'ont pas encore converti tout leur catalogue, donc prudence.



* 	 Parallels : questions/réponses   *


----------



## boubou777 (31 Mars 2009)

bonjour,

je viens d'installer parallels 4.0 et je me pose la question si en mode cohérence il n'y a pas de risque d'infecter le mac si un virus fait son apparition dans windows ?

est-ce que je peux installer windows live onecare sur parallels, il me reste encore 2 ou 3 mois d'abonnement


----------



## Jerome_C (31 Mars 2009)

Alors là mon gars, si t'arrives à faire tourner un virus WinZob sur OS X, on te propose direct pour le nobel !!!!


----------



## nemrod (14 Avril 2009)

Salut,

je cherche à tester Linux en virtualisation, Ubuntu 8.04, mais une fois la MV je n'arrive pas installer Parallels Tools, il m'affiche un répertoire et les quelques tests que j'ai fait ne change pas grand chose.

Je double clic sur Install, puis je valide par Lancer mais nada, quelqu'un pourrait m'aider ? Merci 

Edit:
Je vais tester la 8.10.


----------



## nemrod (14 Avril 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> je cherche à tester Linux en virtualisation, Ubuntu 8.04, mais une fois la MV je n'arrive pas installer Parallels Tools, il m'affiche un répertoire et les quelques tests que j'ai fait ne change pas grand chose.
> 
> ...



Ubuntu 8.10, même chose


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Avril 2009)

Heu ça fait bien longtemps que je l'ai pas fait, mais ça avait marché... la dernière install que j'ai fait d'une 8.x a été sur VirtualBox (alors que pourtant j'ai acheté parallels) et tout s'est bien passé... (il y a aussi un équivalents à des tools qui s'installe par la suite).

Il y a ici un tuto (en anglais mais avec de zolies nimages) sur le sujet que j'ai trouvé avec google, il en existe peut-être d'autres en français ?


----------



## nemrod (15 Avril 2009)

Merci, je regarde.

Edit:
J'y suis arrivé grâce à ce post:
http://forums.macg.co/unix-linux-an...ls-desktop-4-0-3810-a-252438.html#post5068570

Cependant dans l'aide de Parallel Desktop, il y a une autre manipulation à faire, trouver un fichier, ok, remplacer une partie du texte, laquelle exactement ?, et enregistrer, pas de droit.

Je pense que c'est nécessaire car je suis tjs avec un affichage préhistorique là


----------



## anaximandre (17 Avril 2009)

Bonjour 

j ai un duo Parallels 3/ XP très malade

Ralentissements, problèmes à la fermeture, mise à jour XP qui plantent,.....

Comment puis je faire pour rattraper cela proprement ? Ou pour savoir d'où viennent les problèmes ? 

Merci


----------



## qsdfg (17 Avril 2009)

Ultra simple. En utilisant les points d'enregistrements situés à droite de la fenêtre de XP dans Parallels. 

Je ne me souviens plus du terme exact, car je n'ai pas mon mac sous les yeux il est en SAV.


----------



## anaximandre (18 Avril 2009)

Merci mais c'est bouton , j en fais quoi ?


----------



## nemrod (19 Avril 2009)

Bon, en ayant assez de perdre mon temps j'ai testé VMWare et j'ai tout ce qu'il faut, résolution normale, dès l'installation.

Merci Parallels pour la perte de temps


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Avril 2009)

Et y'a VirtualBox, gratuit


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Avril 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Bon, en ayant assez de perdre mon temps j'ai testé VMWare et j'ai tout ce qu'il faut, résolution normale, dès l'installation.Merci Parallels pour la perte de temps



J'ai Parallels et je suis très content. 
Je ne suis pas le seul puisqu'il y a d'"1,5 million d'utilisateurs dans le monde, Parallels Desktop pour Mac est l'utilitaire Mac N°1 . Solution primée, la mieux évaluée, au top des ventes et la plus fiable, Parallels Desktop est un logiciel indispensable pour exécuter Windows sur Mac OS X" (site de Parallels) :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/awards/

et d'ailleurs il y a des tests qui prouvent la supériorité de Parallels par rapport à VMWare :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134047/parallels-desktop-contre-vmware-fusion

A tel point, que je n'ai pas testé Parallels mais directement acheté à la FNAC
Parallels Desktop 4.0 (en français avec l'aide en français) pour 79 &#8364; :

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2521644/P...DVD-ROM-Mac?Mn=-1&Mu=-13&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=1&Fr=0


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Avril 2009)

VirtualBox serait sorti avant Parallels, pour l'usage classique que j'en fait, je n'aurais pas acheté parallels, malgré ses qualités.


----------



## nemrod (19 Avril 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> J'ai Parallels et je suis très content.
> Je ne suis pas le seul puisqu'il y a d'"1,5 million d'utilisateurs dans le monde, Parallels Desktop pour Mac est l'utilitaire Mac N°1 . Solution primée, la mieux évaluée, au top des ventes et la plus fiable, Parallels Desktop est un logiciel indispensable pour exécuter Windows sur Mac OS X" (site de Parallels) :
> 
> http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/awards/
> ...



Je ne dis pas le contraire cependant l'installation d'Ubuntu (8.04 ou 8.10) ne permet pas d'avoir une résolution "standard", même avec Parallels Tools, alors que VM Ware Fusion ne demande pas l'installation des "tools" pour proposer ces résolution.

J'attends encore la réponse du support


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Avril 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Je ne dis pas le contraire cependant l'installation d'Ubuntu (8.04 ou 8.10) ne permet pas d'avoir une résolution "standard", même avec Parallels Tools, alors que VM Ware Fusion ne demande pas l'installation des "tools" pour proposer ces résolution.
> J'attends encore la réponse du support



Il y a une documentation en français. Il suffit de s'y reporter.

page 103:
Les Outils Parallels peuvent être installés dans les systèmes d'exploitation invités Linux qui répondent aux pré-requis suivants :
&#1048707; glibc 2.3.4 et versions ultérieures
&#1048707; libstdc++ 3.4.6 et versions ultérieures (libstdc++.so.6)
&#1048707; gcc 3.4.6 et versions ultérieures (dont la prise en charge de C++)
&#1048707; make 3.80
&#1048707; X Window System X11R6.7, X11R6.8, X11R6.8.99, X11R7.0, X11R7.1, X11R7.2 (1.3), X11R7.3 (1.4)
&#1048707;pack de développement ou des sources du noyau

Remarque : Certains Outils Parallels comme l'Outil des Dossiers partagés ou de la Synchronisation temporelle, peuvent également fonctionner dans certains des OS Linux qui ne sont pas conformes aux exigences listées ci-dessus.

*Les Outils Parallels* incluent les utilitaires listés ci-dessous. Nombre de ces utilitaires sont disponibles pour la plupart des systèmes d'exploitation les plus populaires, à savoir Windows, Linux et Mac OS X. Néanmoins, certains ne sont disponibles que pour les systèmes d'exploitation Windows et Linux pris en charge.

*Outil de synchronisation de la souris*
Windows, *Linux*, OS/2
Mac OS X
L'Outil de synchronisation de la souris capture l'entrée de la souris dans la machine virtuelle à chaque fois que le pointeur se déplace vers la fenêtre de l'OS invité et libère l'entrée lorsque ce même pointeur se déplace en dehors de cette fenêtre.

*Outil de synchronisation de la date/heure*
Windows, *Linux*, OS/2
Mac OS X
L'Outil de synchronisation de la date/heure vous permet de personnaliser les paramètres temporels de votre machine virtuelle et de l'ordinateur hôte. Avec cet outil, vous pouvez :
&#1048707; Synchroniser automatiquement les paramètres temporels de votre machine virtuelle avec ceux de l'ordinateur hôte.
&#1048707; Configurer et maintenir la différence de temps entre votre ordinateur hôte et l'OS invité installé dans votre machine virtuelle.

Outil Glisser-Déposer
Windows
L'Outil Glisser-Déposer prend en charge la copie des fichiers entre les OS invités et Mac OS X via la méthode du glisser-déposer.

Outil de synchronisation du presse-papiers
Windows
L'Outil de synchronisation du presse-papiers vous permet d'échanger facilement les textes entre :
&#1048707;différentes machines virtuelles en fonction des systèmes d'exploitation invité qui y sont installés.
&#1048707;une machine virtuelle et votre Mac.

*Outil de résolution dynamique*
Windows, *Linux,*
Mac OS X
L'Outil de résolution dynamique vous permet d'utiliser la résolution dynamique. Lorsque vous redimensionnez la fenêtre de l'OS invité en faisant glisser son angle droit inférieur, la résolution de la fenêtre de l'OS invité change automatiquement.

*Outil Dossiers partagés*
Windows, *Linux*
Mac OS X
L'Outil Dossiers partagés vous permet de partager les dossiers de l'OS primaire pour y accéder à partir de l'OS invité. Grâce à cet outil, vous pouvez accéder aux dossiers partagés de l'ordinateur hôte à partir de la machine virtuelle.

Outil Coherence
Windows
L'Outil Coherence masque la fenêtre de votre machine virtuelle Windows, laissant les fenêtres des applications de la machine virtuelle visibles en parallèle avec vos applications Mac OS X. Cet outil vous permet de travailler dans les applications Windows en cohérence avec vos applications Mac OS X.

Outil Profil partagé
Windows
L'Outil Profil partagé vous permet de mapper certains des dossiers de votre dossier d'accueil Mac dans vos fichiers utilisateurs, et ce directement à partir de votre machine virtuelle.

Outil Applications partagées
Windows
L'Outil Applications partagées vous permet d'indiquer les applications par défaut, dont celles installées dans la machine virtuelle, pour différents types de fichiers. Avec cet outil, vous pouvez ouvrir certains types de fichiers dans les applications Mac OS X par défaut et d'autres, dans les applications Windows par défaut.

Outil Applications Internet partagées
Windows
L'Outil Applications Internet partagées vous permet d'indiquer les navigateurs Internet par défaut, dont ceux installés dans la machine virtuelle, pour différent types de pages Internet. Par exemple, vous pouvez définir les pages http:// à ouvrir dans votre navigateur Internet Mac OS X par défaut et les pages https:// à ouvrir dans les navigateur Internet installé dans votre machine virtuelle.

Parallels Compressor
Windows
L'utilitaire Parallels Compressor vous permet de réduite la taille du disque dur de votre machine virtuelle.
Après l'installation des Outils Parallels, les fonctions suivantes sont disponibles pour configurer Parallels Desktop.

*SmartMount*
Windows, *Linux*
Mac OS X
La fonction SmartMount permet le montage et la détection automatique des périphériques amovibles dans vos machines virtuelles.

Il y a pas mal de choses pour Linux, donc Ubuntu que te permettent les outils de Parallels.

Je ne comprends pas : "Je ne dis pas le contraire cependant l'installation d'Ubuntu (8.04 ou 8.10) ne permet pas d'avoir une résolution "standard".


----------



## nemrod (19 Avril 2009)

Tu fais de beaux C/C, à moins que ces paragraphes soient de ton cru mais j'avoue que sans réponse du support, aujourd'hui, je vois mal ce que tu veux  d'autant même avec du gras je n'ai pas vu la solution. Il suffit de


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Avril 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> tu fais de beaux C/C, à moi que ces paragraphes soient de ton cru mais j'avoue que sans réponse, aujourd'hui, je vois mal ce que tu veux



Questionner le support est une chose. 
Tu n'as pas de réponse puisque la réponse est dans la documentation que tu as. C'est bien pour celà que je t'ai fait des copier-coller de l'aide en français. 

et notamment :

*Outil de résolution dynamique*
Windows, Linux,
Mac OS X
L'Outil de résolution dynamique vous permet d'utiliser la résolution dynamique. Lorsque vous redimensionnez la fenêtre de l'OS invité en faisant glisser son angle droit inférieur, la résolution de la fenêtre de l'OS invité change automatiquement.

C'est bien pour celà qu'il faut installer les outils de Parallels. 

Il est même spécifié dans l'aide :

Remarque : Certains Outils Parallels comme *l'Outil des Dossiers partagés ou de la Synchronisation temporelle*, peuvent également fonctionner dans certains des OS Linux qui ne sont pas conformes aux exigences listées ci-dessus.

A toi de voir pour ton Linux.


----------



## Anonyme (20 Avril 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Tu fais de beaux C/C, à moins que ces paragraphes soient de ton cru mais j'avoue que sans réponse du support, aujourd'hui, je vois mal ce que tu veux  d'autant même avec du gras je n'ai pas vu la solution. Il suffit de



Laisse tomber, c'est typiquement jean-miche : tu poses une question et il te copie-colle la FAQ de l'éditeur.  

Je ne sais pas si c'est encore bon mais j'avais écrit un billet pour ubuntu 7 et parallels 3 (on y parle du changement de résolution). Si ça peut aider&#8230;


----------



## nemrod (20 Avril 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Laisse tomber, c'est typiquement jean-miche : tu poses une question et il te copie-colle la FAQ de l'éditeur.
> 
> Je ne sais pas si c'est encore bon mais j'avais écrit un billet pour ubuntu 7 et parallels 3 (on y parle du changement de résolution). Si ça peut aider



S'il a du temps 

Merci, je regarde 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h47 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h44 ----------




Jean-Miche a dit:


> Questionner le support est une chose.
> Tu n'as pas de réponse puisque la réponse est dans la documentation que tu as. C'est bien pour celà que je t'ai fait des copier-coller de l'aide en français.
> 
> et notamment :
> ...



Moi je sais lire, je t'ai lu, par contre je interroge sur ta capacité à comprendre, sincèrement. Tu t'imagines quoi ? Que je n'ai pas tenté le coup du redimensionnement ? Que je n'ai pas installé Parallels Tools ? Pourquoi crois-tu que j'ai contacté leur support ? Tu as lu ce que j'ai posté avant ? le lien sur leur support/forum ?

Alors arrête un peu tes C/C et bonne nuit.


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Avril 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Moi je sais lire, je t'ai lu, par contre je interroge sur ta capacité à comprendre, sincèrement. Tu t'imagines quoi ? Que je n'ai pas tenté le coup du redimensionnement ? Que je n'ai pas installé Parallels Tools ? Pourquoi crois-tu que j'ai contacté leur support ? Tu as lu ce que j'ai posté avant ? le lien sur leur support/forum ?
> Alors arrête un peu tes C/C et bonne nuit.



Admettons le fait que j'ai lu un peu vite tes posts et que mes réponses ne soient pas en complète adéquation avec ta problématique.
J'ai voulu avec mes copier-coller démontrer que l'installation des Parallels Tools permettaient quelque soit l'OS un *plus*. 

Il y a ton questionnement auprès du support et il y a la Base de connaissances de l'assistance:

http://kb.parallels.com/

où j'ai trouvé spécifiquement pour Ubunutu ceci :

Outils Parallels pour Linux:

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/4981

et Comment puis-je installer les Outils Parallels dans la machine virtuelle Ubuntu ?

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5560

En espérant que ceci t'aidera...
J'ai Windows XP Pro installé sur Parallels et tout marche parfaitement. J'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC. Quelle différence!!!!


----------



## nemrod (21 Avril 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Admettons le fait que j'ai lu un peu vite tes posts et que mes réponses ne soient pas en complète adéquation avec ta problématique.
> J'ai voulu avec mes copier-coller démontrer que l'installation des Parallels Tools permettaient quelque soit l'OS un *plus*.
> 
> Il y a ton questionnement auprès du support et il y a la Base de connaissances de l'assistance:
> ...



Je ne dis pas le contraire, Parallels Desktop me satisfait pour XP, par contre pour Linux, je suis encore sur ma faim, je viens de recevoir un nouveau mail du support, je vais tester demain.


----------



## John-B15 (26 Avril 2009)

Bonjour;
Je pense que la question a déja été posée , mais comment accéder a une partition sur parrallels (mon disque C:/ en gros)

Cordialement, 
John


----------



## nemrod (28 Avril 2009)

Quelqu'un a réussi a accéder à PD depuis son portable en WAN ? J'y arrive de chez moi via l'adresse "interne" de mon routeur mais de  l'extérieur, nada


----------



## Cyrillo77 (3 Mai 2009)

bsr,

moi j'ai un probleme,je veux virer parallels.le truc c'est qu'il me prend en gros 10go et que lorsque je vire les fichiers je recupere biens ces 10go mais je me demande comment recup les 20 autres go car quand j'ai fait l'installation il m'a cree un disque de 30go. je sais pas si tout ça est clair... 

merci


----------



## discolan (4 Mai 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> bsr,
> 
> moi j'ai un probleme,je veux virer parallels.le truc c'est qu'il me prend en gros 10go et que lorsque je vire les fichiers je recupere biens ces 10go mais je me demande comment recup les 20 autres go car quand j'ai fait l'installation il m'a cree un disque de 30go. je sais pas si tout ça est clair...
> 
> merci



Il ne crée pas réellement un disque de 30 Go (si tu as choisi l'option par défaut). Le disque aura une taille *extensible* jusqu'à 30 Go.
En fonction de ton installation, tu auras plus ou moins de Go utilisés (avec la limite de 30 Go).
Donc c'est normal de ne récupérer que 10 Go par exemple.


----------



## Cyrillo77 (4 Mai 2009)

le truc que je pige pas c'est que lors de l'installation il m'a fait un disque virtuel de 30go c'est sur  alors que je n' avais que 16go de libre ??? il les trouve ou les 14 ???? quand lance xp j'ai bien un disque dur de 30 dont 22go de libre comment je recup les 30go (je ne veux plus windob ça sert à rien sur un mac j'ai le pc pour ça)??? merci à la personne qui a la réponse...


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Mai 2009)

ben discolan t'as répondu : le disque ne fait pas 30 Go, il peut les faire, nuance, parallels augmente sa taille au fur et à mesure des besoins. Il te montre toujours la taille dispo totale, mais il ne l'occupe pas physiquement tant que tu n'essayes pas de l'utiliser. Mais si t'avais pas l'espace physique il aurait pas réussi de toutes façons.

Capito ?


----------



## Cyrillo77 (5 Mai 2009)

je dis qu'il fait 30go quand j'ouvre xp ça comme espace de disque dont 23/24 de libre que j'arrive à combler si je veux...


----------



## discolan (5 Mai 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> je dis qu'il fait 30go quand j'ouvre xp ça comme espace de disque dont 23/24 de libre que j'arrive à combler si je veux...


Mes explications et celles de Jerome_C sont pourtant très claires !
Oui tu crées un disque de 30 Go, oui Windows XP croit que ton disque fait 30 Go avec 23 Go de libre MAIS ces 30 Go ne sont pas utilisés sur le vrai disque physique de ton mac, seulement les 7 Go utilisé sur XP.

Imagine que ton disque Mac fasse 120 Go. Tu as seulement 10 Go de libre dessus. Tu décides de faire une partition Parallels Windows XP de 30 Go. C'est possible ! Tu auras bien 30 Go de visible sur XP. Mais si tu essaies de remplir XP au délà de 10 Go, cela va coincer.

Quand tu installes parallels, on te propose une capacité extensible (option que tu as choisi) ou une capacité fixe (dans ce cas, tu récupéres ce que tu crées, même si ce n'est pas utilisé).

Si tu veux récupérer tes 30 Go, tu blindes ton disque XP de conneries pour le saturer à fond et quand tu supprimeras ta partition parallels, tu récupéreras tes 30 Go


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Mai 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Si tu veux récupérer tes 30 Go, tu blindes ton disque XP de conneries pour le saturer à fond et quand tu supprimeras ta partition parallels, tu récupéreras tes 30 Go


L'embrouille pas il va fini par péter un cable


----------



## Cyrillo77 (5 Mai 2009)

des comiques sur ce forum... ;-)


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Mai 2009)

Wé, du genre qui se décarcassent pour que tu comprennes, t'as remarqué


----------



## Cyrillo77 (6 Mai 2009)

vos explications sont à revoir 
trop de trucs incompréhensibles pour l'informaticien que je ne suis  pas.... je comprends pas la logique mac suis PC moi...


----------



## nemrod (6 Mai 2009)

Salut,

Question, est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment éviter d'avoir les icônes du bureaux (Windows), modifiés à chaque démarrage ?

Merci


----------



## nemrod (7 Mai 2009)

nemrod a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Question, est-ce que quelqu'un sait comment éviter d'avoir les icônes du bureaux (Windows), modifiés à chaque démarrage ?
> 
> Merci



Allez quoi, il doit y avoir d'autre manique du rangement de bureau


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Mai 2009)

Oui, je suis assez maniaque. Et ça marche nickel chez moi, il se souvient de tout 

Ou alors je fais même plus attention, parce que c'est windows ??


----------



## nemrod (7 Mai 2009)

Bizarre, sur XP ou 7, il remet les icône dans le même ordre


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Mai 2009)

Moi 7 je sais pas, je l'ai installé sous VirtualBox et ça marche très bien 

Sous parallels y'a que mon vieux XP, mais je m'en sers de moins en mois...

Je n'ai pas acheté la mise à jour de parallels et je pense que je m'en servirai plus le jour où j'aurai vraiment trouvé un remplaçant à mon vieux MS Money 2003 (j'ai essayé diverses options OS X mais rien ne m'a convaincu). Et pour mes besoins modestes de machines virtuelles, VirtualBox est adopté (et gratuit), j'ai déjà un ubuntu et seven dessus...


----------



## nemrod (7 Mai 2009)

Et sur XP ?


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Mai 2009)

Ben comme je disais sur mon message antérieur, ça marche impec.


----------



## fhallyyy (8 Mai 2009)

Je l'ai installé hier car j'en avais besoin pour un logiciel et je n'ai rencontré aucun problème, c'est vraiment merveilleux, windows en virtuel sur Mac vraiment Bravo. En plus des outils sont proposés comme un Antivirus. Les fichiers entre Mac et windows sont mis en relation, donc c'est vraiment trop bien.

Bon courage a vous!


----------



## Cyrillo77 (8 Mai 2009)

c'est merveilleux... :love: un pc sur un mac...


----------



## nemrod (8 Mai 2009)

Cyrillo77 a dit:


> c'est merveilleux... :love: un pc sur un mac...



Et que dire de ta capacité à relever le message important du post de fhallyyy, bah rien en fait.


----------



## Anonyme (8 Mai 2009)

fhallyyy a dit:


> (...) relation, (...)



T'en as pas marre de faire de la pub déguisée?


----------



## galaad86 (12 Mai 2009)

Une question et j'espère être au bon endroit:

- peut-on avoir à la fois windows installé via bootcamp et parallels ? je m'explique on peut avoir besoin de bootcamp pour les jeux par exemple mais aussi de parallels pour des applications à faire fonctionner en même temps que le mac os.

- faut-il réinstaller XP ou parallels détecte t-il l'installation de windows sur bootcamp ?

quelqu'un a t-il cette configuration et celà marche t-il ?


----------



## Jeaned (12 Mai 2009)

Bonjour,

Moi j'avais installé Bootcamp et Parallels puis j'ai supprimé ma partition bootcamp et réinstallé Parallels et je n'ai plus eu besoin d'insérer le cd de windows xp. Je sais pas si c'est logique mais Parallels fonctionne super bien.

Par contre, j'ai un stress avec mon clavier sous mac (j'ai un macbook) : les touches F1 à F12 ne fonctionnent plus (par exemple, je ne sais plus augmenter le son en appuyant sur F12, je ne sais plus aller sur le dashboard en F4,....) bref tous les raccourcis ne fonctionnent plus. Pire, ils font tout autre chose.

Quelqu'un pourrait me dire comment régler ce problème? Dois-je le régler sur macOS ou sur Windows ??

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.


----------



## discolan (12 Mai 2009)

*@ galaad86 :* Oui c'est possible.Tu installes Windows via Bootcamp, puis tu reviens sur Leopard, tu lances Parallels et tu choisis l'option "_Utilisez Bootcamp_" dans "_Sélectionnez une option de disque virtuel_" (installation personnalisée). Parallels détecte ton installation et il n'est pas nécessaire de réinstaller. Tu pourras accéder à Windows soit en lançant Bootcamp pour tes jeux et par Parallels pour tes autres logiciels.

C'est exactement la configuration que j'utilise.


*@ Jeaned :* Sous Leopard, dans les préférences système, clavier et souris, clavier, utiliser les F1, F2 ... comme des touches standard. Il faut que ce soit décocher.


----------



## Jeaned (12 Mai 2009)

ça marche !! Merveilleux ! Je commençais à m'énerver sur windows en me disant qu'il avait tout détraqué mais non 

Merci du tuyau en tout cas !


----------



## Macbidulle (13 Mai 2009)

Bonjour, 

J'ai parallels en Anglais : 

J'ai une question concernant parallels,  sous xp sur le bureau il y a parallels shared folders (sous forme d'un poste de travail), lorsqu'on click dessus, on a le choix soit entre Home (ou il y a les fichiers movies, pictures, download...) ou Host ( ou se trouve applications...) ma question est la suivante : 


Est ce normal que lorsqu'on click sur HOST, ca prenne AUTANT de temps pour accéder aux fichiers ?? Mais sur Home c'est rapide !

MErci d'avance


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Mai 2009)

T'as ptet beaucoup plus de fichiers dans HOST que dans HOME (?), faut regarder.

Moi j'ai aussi déclaré deux shared (j'ai parallels v3 en anglais), un sur ma maison en read only et un sur mon public en écriture, et ça marche bien (c'est pas rapide, mais ça marche).


----------



## Macbidulle (13 Mai 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> T'as ptet beaucoup plus de fichiers dans HOST que dans HOME (?), faut regarder.
> 
> Moi j'ai aussi déclaré deux shared (j'ai parallels v3 en anglais), un sur ma maison en read only et un sur mon public en écriture, et ça marche bien (c'est pas rapide, mais ça marche).




Salut, 

Merci de ta réponse mais je n'ai vraiment pas beaucoup de fichiers sur Host ....je n'arrive pas à comprendre .....il lit ce qui est dedans mais ca prend 30 secondes tandis que sur Maison(home) c super rapide....

J'ai pas bien compris en read et en écriture ...??


----------



## Jerome_C (14 Mai 2009)

Macbidulle a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Merci de ta réponse mais je n'ai vraiment pas beaucoup de fichiers sur Host ....je n'arrive pas à comprendre .....il lit ce qui est dedans mais ca prend 30 secondes tandis que sur Maison(home) c super rapide....
> 
> J'ai pas bien compris en read et en écriture ...??


Je ne peux pas écrire (ou supprimer) sur le share que j'ai sur la maison (mon home du disque Mac OS), et je peux écrire sur le share de mon répertoire public, afin de sécuriser le tout, des fois qu'une cochonnerie se mette dans windows, ça peut pas véroler le disque mac... en théorie. Ca se paramètre dans la définition des share (VM éteinte, en éditant ses options).

En revanche je vois pas de quoi du parles quand tu dis "le host" ? en fait moi j'avais pas de share du tout, j'avais du les déclarer moi même, et j'avais choisi les 2 dont je parle. Mais c'est peut-être du au fait que j'ai du crééer ma VM en v2, et que maintenant il y aurait des shares par défaut ? 

==> si tu n'as pas vraiment besoin du host (tu cites "les applications" : tu n'as pas besoin d'accéder aux applis OS X depuis windows...) tu peux peut-être aussi le désactiver.


----------



## Macbidulle (15 Mai 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Je ne peux pas écrire (ou supprimer) sur le share que j'ai sur la maison (mon home du disque Mac OS), et je peux écrire sur le share de mon répertoire public, afin de sécuriser le tout, des fois qu'une cochonnerie se mette dans windows, ça peut pas véroler le disque mac... en théorie. Ca se paramètre dans la définition des share (VM éteinte, en éditant ses options).
> 
> En revanche je vois pas de quoi du parles quand tu dis "le host" ? en fait moi j'avais pas de share du tout, j'avais du les déclarer moi même, et j'avais choisi les 2 dont je parle. Mais c'est peut-être du au fait que j'ai du crééer ma VM en v2, et que maintenant il y aurait des shares par défaut ?
> 
> ==> si tu n'as pas vraiment besoin du host (tu cites "les applications" : tu n'as pas besoin d'accéder aux applis OS X depuis windows...) tu peux peut-être aussi le désactiver.






Salut, 

Oui c'est ce que j'ai fait....j'ai le choix entre share home et share All et donc quand je choisie share All alors home et Host apparaissent sur le bureau mais je vais juste choisir home .... c'est juste dommage que ca prenne 30 secondes pour ouvrir même si j'en ai pas vraiment besoin 

Merci comme même Jérôme 

À la prochaine !


----------



## crayon (28 Mai 2009)

discolan a dit:


> *@ galaad86 :* Oui c'est possible.Tu installes Windows via Bootcamp, puis tu reviens sur Leopard, tu lances Parallels et tu choisis l'option "_Utilisez Bootcamp_" dans "_Sélectionnez une option de disque virtuel_" (installation personnalisée). Parallels détecte ton installation et il n'est pas nécessaire de réinstaller. Tu pourras accéder à Windows soit en lançant Bootcamp pour tes jeux et par Parallels pour tes autres logiciels.
> 
> C'est exactement la configuration que j'utilise.
> 
> ...


Bonjour 
En faisant des recherches je suis tombé sur ta réponse je souhaite confirmation , j'ai installé windows via Bootcamp , j'ai la possibilité d'acheter Parrallels via un bundle a un prix intéressant . Est ce qu'une fois que j'ai telechargé Parrallels , windows sera automatiquement détecté ? en suite je pourrais abandonné bootcamp et récupérer tout l'espace disk .Quel est la procédure a suivre pour ne pas tout foirer.
Merci


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Mai 2009)

Non pas du tout : 

1- windows installé via bootcamp = une partition séparée sur ton disque avec un windows permettant de booter dessus, sous windows donc (dual boot), pas de Mac OS X. Tu as accès à toutes les ressources de l'ordinateur (un mac) qui se comporte comme un PC (avec full vidéo pour les jeux, pas d'exceptions dans le reconnaissance de l'USB, etc)

2- parallels permet de démarrer ce windows sous Mac OS X dans une machine virtuelle. C'est pas "automatique", tu dois lire la doc et configurer un VM qui reconnaisse le windows bootcamp (à ne faire qu'une fois bien entendu). Mais tu as le meilleur des deux mondes.

3- parallels permet d'installer un windows (install vierge complète à refaire via un CD ou image disque windows, je crois que tu peux aussi importer depuis un PC une install, je suis pas sur des limitations) dans une machine virtuelle sur un disque virtuel (un fichier) pour le démarrer sous Mac OS X. Tu ne pourras pas faire de multi-boot dessus, mais tu as la joie et le bonheur d'utiliser des applications win sous Mac OS X.

Si tu n'as jamais besoin du power du multiboot (jeux) le 3 est suffisant, c'est quand même mieux d'être sous OS X et avoir accès au monde windows dont tu as besoin. Le fichier de DD virtuel est beaucoup moins gros que la partition bootcamp, au départ, puisque il grandit au fur et à mesure des besoins. Mais vu l'espace disque qu'on a de nos jours, c'est pas un gros avantage.

Tu peux avoir le 2 et le 3 en même temps (= 2 windows séparé), même si l'intérêt est limité. 

Tu peux en fait installer autant de VM que tu veux (sauf problème des licenses), genre une pour du dev avec divers utilitaires, une autre plus light pour certains programmes, ou diverses versions de windows (ta RC seven, ton XP qui marche, ton vista qui merde, etc).


----------



## crayon (29 Mai 2009)

Jérôme_C a dit:


> Non pas du tout :
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Le Baron (29 Mai 2009)

Hello,

J'ai fais l'acquisition de parallels via le bundle de mac update mais la licence fournie ne fonctionne qu'avec le version Anglaise.

Y  aurait il une astuce afin d'ajouter le français, un peut comme on a put le faire avec la Beta de Safari 4 ? 

D'avance merci 
Le Baron


----------



## Mac*Gyver (29 Mai 2009)

Salut,

Pareil pour moi, je viens de prendre ce pack , chuis en train de telecharger les appli et le lien de Parallels Desktop 4 pointe vers le dmg en francais :mouais:.

C'est une redirection automatique ou bien ca peut vraiment marcher???

(j'ai lu dans les commentaires sur l'actu comme quoi non mais vu que c'est le mail de MacUpdate qui m'envoie ce lien, pourquoi pas...)

edit: bon en meme temps c'est ecrit dans le mail que ca marche qu'avec la version anglaise...


----------



## Jerome_C (30 Mai 2009)

Non pas d'astuce, français c'est français (encore heureux !) et anglais c'est anglais (qu'ils restent chez eux !) 

Mais franchement, vu que tu t'en sers que pour lancer ta VM à l'aide d'icônes... et les options tu les édites un peu au début et après c'est bon...


----------



## desp (6 Juin 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai acheté le Macupdate bundle et je voulais upgrader parallels de la version 3 vers la 4.

J'ai un problème à l'étape 5 de l'installation : "conflit de machines virtuelles".
 j'ai bootcamp et cherché http://forum.parallels.com/showthread.php?t=90863 là mais j'y comprend pas grand chose.

J'ai bien vérifié que parallels est éteind et que la machine virtuelle est bien stoppée...

Merci

Edit : résolu! j'avais oublié qu'un deuxieme compte utilisais aussi Parallels sur l'ordi...


----------



## kenru (30 Août 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous,
je dispose d'un iMac 24" sous Leopard (Snow Leopard dans quelques jours) ainsi que l'extraordinaire best-sellers "The Elder Scrolls IV - Oblivion". Disposant d'une version XP Millenium de Windows qui semble ne plus fonctionner sous Bootcamp de MAC OS X 10.5 et supérieur, je compte acheter un des deux virtualiseur "Parallels Desktop" ou "VMWare Fusion". Ma question est, selon vous, lequel de ceux deux produits serait le plus susceptible de faire tourner ce jeux?

Merci de vos réponses, bonne soirée.


----------



## WinMac (31 Août 2009)

kenru a dit:


> "Parallels Desktop" ou "VMWare Fusion".


Les 2 sont bons, je n'utilise plus je suis sur bootcamps plus puissant


----------



## discolan (31 Août 2009)

kenru a dit:


> Disposant d'une version XP Millenium de Windows qui semble ne plus fonctionner sous Bootcamp de MAC OS X 10.5 et supérieur


XP ou Millénium ?
Pour bootcamp, il faut un windows xp sp2 minimum. Si vous n'avez pas un xp avec le sp2 (ou sp3), il est possible d'intégrer le service pack 3 sur votre version de windows XP via le logiciel nLite (mais ce n'est pas le sujet, faire une recherche sur les topics correspondants).

Parallels 4 coute 79, Microsoft Windows XP Edition Familiale SP3 OEM (français) coute 89.


----------



## kenru (31 Août 2009)

Merci pour vos réponses mais cela dit je ne sais toujours pas si un jeu comme Oblivion peut tourner sur un des deux simulateurs...


----------



## WinMac (1 Septembre 2009)

kenru a dit:


> Merci pour vos réponses mais cela dit je ne sais toujours pas si un jeu comme Oblivion peut tourner sur un des deux simulateurs...


Pour les jeux tu auras plus de RAM sous Bootcamp que sous Parallels ou VMWare


----------



## kenru (1 Septembre 2009)

Ok, merci bien pour la réponse.


----------



## lolos71 (3 Septembre 2009)

Je viens d'installer Parallels 3 sur mon macbook 13 Tout fonctionne par contre tite question:

Normalement maintenant je peux virer ma partition bootcamp sur mon ordi, ou faut il la garder.

L'installation du windows sur parallels  c'est faite, mais je veux être sur de pas faire de bêtise en virant ma partition.


----------



## caro36000 (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour
Je voudrais savoir si quelqu'un a essayé parallels desktop 4.0 switch car d'après le site, avec ce logiciel, on peut transferer un PC ENTIER (programmes inclus) vers un mac. Cette solution, si c'est vrai, me parait génial car fini de réinstaller une foule de logiciel sur le mac.


----------



## WinMac (3 Septembre 2009)

lolos71 a dit:


> Normalement maintenant je peux virer ma partition bootcamp sur mon ordi


OUI


----------



## lolos71 (3 Septembre 2009)

Merci je vais donc suprimer


----------



## Thunderfury (3 Septembre 2009)

J'ai installé Bootcamp pour pouvoir installer Windows Vista Pro sur mon Macbook.

J'ai également installé Parallels Desktop 4 pour pouvoir démarrer cette partition Bootcamp depuis MacOS.

Mais je rencontre un problème de licence pour activer Windows. Sous Parallels (mais pas en démarrage du Windows normalement avec Bootcamp), j'ai un message qui m'a proposé une activation, activation que j'ai effectué par téléphone. Mais suite à ça, lors du reboot, Windows me dit qu'une "modification non autorisée a été apportée à Windows" et me redemande la clé produit. Lorsque j'entre cette clé produit, j'ai un message d'erreur en retour qui me dit que "La clé produit spécifée ne fonctionne pas avec cette édition de Windows Vista".

L'installation originale de Vista a été mise à jour avec le SP1, puis le SP2. Je suppose que mon problème est lié à ça. Avez-vous une idée comment y remédier ? J'ai tenté de supprimer l'image Parallels et de désinstaller Parallels Tools de Vista, avant de faire une réinstall, mais le problème demeure.

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## WinMac (3 Septembre 2009)

Thunderfury a dit:


> J'ai installé Bootcamp pour pouvoir installer Windows Vista Pro sur mon Macbook.
> 
> J'ai également installé Parallels Desktop 4 pour pouvoir démarrer cette partition Bootcamp depuis MacOS.
> 
> ...


Micro$oft considère que tu possède 2 machines avec Bootcamp et Parrallels donc normalement il te faut 2 licences de 2 windows différents comme si tu avais 2 PC...


----------



## Thunderfury (3 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Micro$oft considère que tu possède 2 machines avec Bootcamp et Parrallels donc normalement il te faut 2 licences de 2 windows différents comme si tu avais 2 PC...



Le problème, c'est que j'ai également une autre licence de Windows Vista Pro et que la clé ne fonctionne pas non plus. Sachant qu'entre temps, il y a eu un upgrade avec les SP1 et les SP2, ça peut venir de là ?

Y'a moyen de faire tourner une instance physique de Windows Vista sous BootCamp avec une licence et une instance de cette même installation sous Parallels avec une autre licence ?


----------



## WinMac (3 Septembre 2009)

Thunderfury a dit:


> Le problème, c'est que j'ai également une autre licence de Windows Vista Pro et que la clé ne fonctionne pas non plus. Sachant qu'entre temps, il y a eu un upgrade avec les SP1 et les SP2, ça peut venir de là ?
> 
> Y'a moyen de faire tourner une instance physique de Windows Vista sous BootCamp avec une licence et une instance de cette même installation sous Parallels avec une autre licence ?


Tu peux installer 2 windows avec chacun une licence différente l'un avec Bootcamp et l'autre avec Parallels ça fonctionne bien mais comme je le disais quelque part pour la puissance RAM (les jeux) c'est mieux avec Bootcamp.
Sinon concernant d'éventuels problèmes venant des upgrade avec les SP1 et les SP2 avec Vista je ne sais pas, perso je fonctionne depuis 2 ans avec XP Pro SP3 (SP2 obligatoire pour l'instal = SP1 refusée) et je ne rencontre aucun problème


----------



## Thunderfury (3 Septembre 2009)

WinMac a dit:


> Tu peux installer 2 windows avec chacun une licence différente l'un avec Bootcamp et l'autre avec Parallels ça fonctionne bien mais comme je le disais quelque part pour la puissance RAM (les jeux) c'est mieux avec Bootcamp.
> Sinon concernant d'éventuels problèmes venant des upgrade avec les SP1 et les SP2 avec Vista je ne sais pas, perso je fonctionne depuis 2 ans avec XP Pro SP3 (SP2 obligatoire pour l'instal = SP1 refusée) et je ne rencontre aucun problème



En fait, l'idée, c'était justement ne pas avoir à installer 2 instances de Windows (une sous BootCamp et une sous Parallels Desktop), mais n'en utiliser qu'une seule. En clair, avoir une partition physique avec Bootcamp que l'on pourrait également démarrer depuis MacOS. Apparemment, j'ai lu que c'était possible (et d'ailleurs, ça l'est car je peux bien démarrer ma partition BootCamp sur Parallels) mais je me retrouve avec un problème de licences.


----------



## colbosc (3 Septembre 2009)

je viens d'installer Parallels 4 et SP3 en MV. Tout est simple et fonctionne ok sauf le clavier sous Xp qui passe en Qwerty.

Ma licence Parallels est en anglais (MacUpdate Bundle) et Xp est Français. Nulle part, dans Parallels ou dans Xp, je ne vois de mention Qwerty/Azerty....

Ca doit être tout bête, mais je le suis encore plus là 

Edit : j'ai trouvé ça


----------



## plexysexy (3 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour

Je cherche une solution pour virtualiser Windows sur mon macbook pro (2.8 Ghz - 4Go)
Je dit bien virtualisation et non pas dual boot donc pas de bootcamp 

d'après ce lien (http://www.macg.co/news/voir/134047/parallels-desktop-contre-vmware-fusion) Paralells sort grand vainqueur des solutions payantes?
mais qu'en est il contre les solutions gratuites comme virtual box?

avez des retour de paralells VS virtualBox?
Peut on ouvrir des videos en plein écran avec les deux solutions?

merci par avance de vos retours


----------



## vpphil (4 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,
J'ai installé la version démo de Parallels et j'ai les messages suivants:
- dans le fenêtre Windows
http://img215.imageshack.us/i/paralels1.tif/
- dans la fenêtre OS X
http://img245.imageshack.us/i/parallels2.tif/

Le premier message m'empêche d'ouvrir Windows si je répond non à l'activation immédiate. Le chargement de Windows continue mais ce même message réapparait juste avant d'ouvrir une session. A ce stade, impossible d'aller plus loin. Je pensais pouvoir profiter de quelques jours de Windows non activé comme c'est généralement le cas afin de tester tranquillement Parallels.

Le deuxième message laisse entendre que la configuration n'est pas terminée, cela a t'il un rapport avec mon problème?

Philippe

Edit:
J'utilise Bootcamp pour Parallels et si je boot directement depuis Bootcamp, il me demande à nouveau une activation


----------



## Thunderfury (4 Septembre 2009)

vpphil a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai installé la version démo de Parallels et j'ai les messages suivants:
> - dans le fenêtre Windows
> http://img215.imageshack.us/i/paralels1.tif/
> ...



Le 2ème message que tu as, c'est parce que tu dois installer "Parallels Tools" manuellement. Pour ça, dans ta session Windows sous Parallells, tu as un lecteur CD avec une image CD. Suffit de l'ouvrir et de lancer le "Setup.exe".

En ce qui concerne le premier message, je ne sais pas. Je n'ai testé qu'une install avec Windows Vista Pro et pas d'autres versions de Windows. Vista me permettait d'utiliser Windows même s'il n'est pas activé. Pour XP (ou autre), je ne sais pas.


----------



## vpphil (4 Septembre 2009)

Merci de ta réponse, étant donné que je suis bloqué avec ce problème d'activation, je ne peux pas accéder à Windows.
Philippe


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Septembre 2009)

Et c'est quelle version de windows ? 

Moi j'ai un XP sans clé (booouuuu) depuis le début sur bootcamp / accédé depuis parallels aussi (pour répondre à une question plus : tu crées une VM parallels, tu peux la faire pointer sur bootcamp dans les choix lors de la création) et ça marche nickel.

Sinon VirtualBox est très bien, vu qu'il est gratuit, j'avais testé seven RC avec et ça marchait impec (juste un problème pour le son mais j'avais pas creusé). Peut-être moins balaise que parallels, mais pour un usage de base très suffisant.

Je m'en sers pour une VM linux qui me sert de temps à autres.


----------



## vpphil (4 Septembre 2009)

XP home édition.
Parallels depuis Bootcamp, c'est ce que j'ai fait.
phiippe


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Septembre 2009)

vpphil a dit:


> XP home édition.
> Parallels depuis Bootcamp, c'est ce que j'ai fait.
> phiippe


"Je pensais pouvoir profiter de quelques jours de Windows non activé comme c'est généralement le cas afin de tester tranquillement Parallels." : faut peut-être "trouver" un autre windows pour faire des tests quelques jours...


----------



## WinMac (7 Septembre 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> faut peut-être "trouver" un autre windows pour faire des tests quelques jours...


pas nécessairement, Micro$oft pour Windows laisse 30 jours de fonctionnement sans activation  (enfin pour les XP, Vista je sais pô...)


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Septembre 2009)

Ben visiblement là ça marche pas, d'où ma suggestion


----------



## Florian1293 (7 Septembre 2009)

Thunderfury a dit:


> En fait, l'idée, c'était justement ne pas avoir à installer 2 instances de Windows (une sous BootCamp et une sous Parallels Desktop), mais n'en utiliser qu'une seule. En clair, avoir une partition physique avec Bootcamp que l'on pourrait également démarrer depuis MacOS. Apparemment, j'ai lu que c'était possible (et d'ailleurs, ça l'est car je peux bien démarrer ma partition BootCamp sur Parallels) mais je me retrouve avec un problème de licences.




Chez moi j'ai une version de XP bootable depuis Bootcamp mais installer sur un HD à part. Sous Mac OS X j'ai Parallels Desktop 4 et VMWare Fusion 2 qui sont installé, les deux programmes peuvent démarrer ma partition XP depuis Mac OS X, donc je peux faire tout ce que je dois faire sous XP depuis Mac OS X, si je veux jouer à un jeu je démarre sur ma partition XP et je peux jouer dans soucis.

C'est ce que tu aimerais?


----------



## Thunderfury (7 Septembre 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Chez moi j'ai une version de XP bootable depuis Bootcamp mais installer sur un HD à part. Sous Mac OS X j'ai Parallels Desktop 4 et VMWare Fusion 2 qui sont installé, les deux programmes peuvent démarrer ma partition XP depuis Mac OS X, donc je peux faire tout ce que je dois faire sous XP depuis Mac OS X, si je veux jouer à un jeu je démarre sur ma partition XP et je peux jouer dans soucis.
> 
> C'est ce que tu aimerais?



Oui, c'est ça, sauf que dans mon cas, c'est un Boot Camp avec une partition Vista. Mais apparemment, y'a un conflit pour l'activation de Vista étant donné qu'il se base sur le hard pour l'activation. Le fait de démarrer ma partition Boot Camp avec Parallels, vu que le matériel est différent (virtualisation oblige), il me demande une autre activation, activation impossible (même par téléphone). Pourtant, j'ai bien une licence qui me permet d'installer Vista sur plusieurs PCs.

Du coup, j'ai lâché l'affaire et laissé une partition Boot Camp uniquement.


----------



## Florian1293 (7 Septembre 2009)

Thunderfury a dit:


> Oui, c'est ça, sauf que dans mon cas, c'est un Boot Camp avec une partition Vista. Mais apparemment, y'a un conflit pour l'activation de Vista étant donné qu'il se base sur le hard pour l'activation. Le fait de démarrer ma partition Boot Camp avec Parallels, vu que le matériel est différent (virtualisation oblige), il me demande une autre activation, activation impossible (même par téléphone). Pourtant, j'ai bien une licence qui me permet d'installer Vista sur plusieurs PCs.
> 
> Du coup, j'ai lâché l'affaire et laissé une partition Boot Camp uniquement.




Dommage, c'est toujours ceux qui sont dans la légalité qui ont le plus de problèmes...... malheureusement il faut passer par le côté obscure je pense....


----------



## Thunderfury (7 Septembre 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Dommage, c'est toujours ceux qui sont dans la légalité qui ont le plus de problèmes...... malheureusement il faut passer par le côté obscure je pense....



Sans doute que ça passe mieux avec une version de Windows qui ne demande pas d'activation. Cela dit, de toute façon, je ne suis pas un gamer et Windows ne me sers pas trop. D'ailleurs la partition Boot Camp risque de progressivement passer à la trappe avant d'être définitivement supprimée.


----------



## Jeff Raskin (8 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Je viens de switcher et je m'aperçois que certains de mes softs ne tournent que sur un environnement windows; J'installe Parallels desktop pour installer mes logiciels en questions, et là peine perdue... rien ne s'installe.
Y a t-il une manip' pour installer des soft sur desktop windows ?

Jeff


----------



## Anonyme (8 Septembre 2009)

Installer windows dans Parallels, puis les softs en question...

Sinon tu es sûr qu'il n'y a pas des équivalents sur Mac OS X? Si ça se trouve, ils seront peut-être meilleurs...


----------



## Florian1293 (8 Septembre 2009)

Jeff Raskin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de switcher et je m'aperçois que certains de mes softs ne tournent que sur un environnement windows; J'installe Parallels desktop pour installer mes logiciels en questions, et là peine perdue... rien ne s'installe.
> Y a t-il une manip' pour installer des soft sur desktop windows ?
> ...



Qui comme logiciels?


----------



## WinMac (8 Septembre 2009)

Jeff Raskin a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je viens de switcher et je m'aperçois que certains de mes softs ne tournent que sur un environnement windows; *J'installe Parallels desktop pour installer mes logiciels* en questions, et là peine perdue... *rien ne s'installe*.
> Y a t-il une manip' pour installer des soft sur desktop windows ?
> ...


euh... je n'ai pas bien compris :rose: dans toutes les phrases je ne vois pas que y-tu ais installé Windows... 
Si tu as juste installé Parallels sans Windows et que tu cherche à installer des softs Windows sans Windows c'est sûr que ça ne va pas le faire...


----------



## Henrinours (9 Septembre 2009)

colbosc a dit:


> je viens d'installer Parallels 4 et SP3 en MV. Tout est simple et fonctionne ok sauf le clavier sous Xp qui passe en Qwerty.
> 
> Ma licence Parallels est en anglais (MacUpdate Bundle) et Xp est Français. Nulle part, dans Parallels ou dans Xp, je ne vois de mention Qwerty/Azerty....
> 
> ...



sinon Parralels dit ça http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965
mais perso j'ai du me planter dans l'import des outils bootcamp dans ma machine virtuelle windows


----------



## Florian1293 (9 Septembre 2009)

Comme indiqué dans un autre post, j'ai également acheté Parallels Desktop en Anglais "Bundle MacUpdate" je crois et j'ai téléchargé la dernière version en Français du logiciel et aucun soucis il fonctionne parfaitement ;-)





Et si tu vas sous XP,Paramètres, Panneau de configuration,  Options régionales et linguistiques et là tu choisis Français (France).....


----------



## Carolagrave (11 Septembre 2009)

Pour ma part j'ai une question qui va sans doute trouver vite une réponse: Est-il possible, quand on a lancé parrallels d'avoir le windows en grand écran? Car ca me le lance en petite fenetre et la navigations est pas forcément facile.


----------



## rizoto (11 Septembre 2009)

Tiens en passant, 

suis-je le seul a avoir des problèmes de resolution avec ubuntu? Je suis oblige de tout régler a chaque démarrage !

Avec virtualbox, j'installe les pilotes et c'etait ok...


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Septembre 2009)

En tous cas pour des distrib linux il faut faire l'install des parallels tools à l'intérieur de l'OS de la VM (cf. doc fournie) pour grandement améliorer les problématiques d'affichage (taille, etc).


----------



## discolan (11 Septembre 2009)

Carolagrave a dit:


> Pour ma part j'ai une question qui va sans doute trouver vite une réponse: Est-il possible, quand on a lancé parrallels d'avoir le windows en grand écran? Car ca me le lance en petite fenetre et la navigations est pas forcément facile.


Oui c'est possible. Cela doit être le mode cohérence si je me rappelle bien.


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Septembre 2009)

cohérence = intégration des 2 OS, barre de menu windows + fenêtre se mélangeant et accessibles depuis OS X (pomme-tab, minimiser). C'est le mode le plus confortable, mais peut-être déroutant. Dans la v4 les icônes du systray windows sont même visibles dans la barre OS X supérieure à gauche des icônes OS X .

En v4 il y a aussi un nouveau mode qui montre une mini fenêtre windows dans un coin, si on veut juste surveiller du coin de l'il le bon déroulement de certaines opération sans utiliser l'espace de fenêtres classiques.

Si on veut maximiser la fenêtre parallel classique pour se retrouver en "full windows" c'est bien entendu possible, le menu View permet de choisir tout ça.


----------



## Carolagrave (11 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour votre réponse Jerome et Discolan. J'ai trouvé le menu pour changer cela dans View, malheureusement il apparait que Coherence est en gris donc je ne peux pas le selectionner, savez vous d'où ca peut venir?


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Septembre 2009)

Ben sous linux par exemple ça existe pas, mais sous windows, si les parallels tools sont bien installés dedans, je vois pas pourquoi ça marcherait pas...


----------



## colbosc (11 Septembre 2009)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Comme indiqué dans un autre post, j'ai également acheté Parallels Desktop en Anglais "Bundle MacUpdate" je crois et j'ai téléchargé la dernière version en Français du logiciel et aucun soucis il fonctionne parfaitement ;-)
> 
> Et si tu vas sous XP,Paramètres, Panneau de configuration,  Options régionales et linguistiques et là tu choisis Français (France).....



merci, c'est réglé

c'est vrai ça marche très bien, sauf que j'ai démarré Xp à partir de mon clone bootable pour voir si  le clone était bon. Cela a du faire un peu de bazar au niveau licence (adresse MAC ...)


----------



## anaximandre (25 Septembre 2009)

Bonjour 

sujet peut être déja évoque mais lorsque j ouvre une session Parallels 3, Win xp je ne peux quasi plus utiliser ilife tellement ca en devient lent et pénible ..... des idées ? 


Merci d'avance


----------



## Jerome_C (27 Septembre 2009)

- voir le gestionnaire de tâche windows (afficher tous les process) pour voir si quelque chose tourne et prend tout le CPU, si identifié, on peut en parler

- voir ce long post qui débute en 2008 et qui recommence (avec la v4) qui fait que la VM s'emballe, y'a une histoire de driver de CPU sous PD qui peut se mettre à jour (j'ai pas vu tous les détails)


----------



## discolan (28 Septembre 2009)

Dans la configuration de ta machine virtuelle, tu as donné la priorité aux applications mac ou à windows ?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

Hello à tous

est ce quelqu'un a enfin trouvé une solution de backup/synchro d'une machine virtuelle sous // ? En gros une appli qui ne se contente pas de recopier à chaque fois l'intégralité du package (comme Time Machine)  mais qui en analyse les fichiers, les compare, et ne mets à jour que les fichiers modifiés (bref, une synchro quoi :rateau 

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

Je ne crois que ce soit possible depuis OSX vu que les VM sont vues comme des gros fichiers. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il y a une option pour ne pas sauvegarder les VM avec Time Machine.

Maintenant à l'intérieur des VM il y a peut-être moyen de faire des trucs...


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Je ne crois que ce soit possible depuis OSX vu que les VM sont vues comme des gros fichiers. C'est d'ailleurs pour ça qu'il y a une option pour ne pas sauvegarder les VM avec Time Machine.
> 
> Maintenant à l'intérieur des VM il y a peut-être moyen de faire des trucs...



salut mec

oui, bien sûr j'ai retiré // de TM 

mais il doit bien y a voir un utilitaire qui puisse ouvrir le package, non ? 

franchement, c'est con ce que je cherche à faire, en tout cas ça me semble tellement évident ..; mais je me gourre sans doute :rose:

une idée comme ça: un script qui ouvrirait le package, ensuite un rsync ou un truc du genre (je parle dans la théorie hein, script / automator et tout le toutim, j'en suis au stade larvaire  )

bonne journée


----------



## qsdfg (29 Septembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> salut mec
> 
> oui, bien sûr j'ai retiré // de TM
> 
> ...



Je ne comprends pas le truc , mais j'imagine que c'est pour un problème de licence et de copies piratées.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Je ne comprends pas le truc , mais j'imagine que c'est pour un problème de licence et de copies piratées.



hein 

euh ... non, pas vraiment :mouais:

qu'est ce qui ne te parait pas clair dans ma requête ?


----------



## qsdfg (29 Septembre 2009)

C'est bien ce que je disais *"Je ne comprends pas le truc "*


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> C'est bien ce que je disais *"Je ne comprends pas le truc "*



Ok, je vais le faire simple (le prends pas mal hein )


Tu as un dossier avec 10 photos
Tu fais une sauvegarde de ce dossier
Tu ajoutes une photo
Lors de la syncro des deux dossiers, l'appli ne va copier que la onzième photo et la rajouter au dossier de backup

le problème: 
La machine virtuelle crée par //desktop n'est considérée que comme un seul et unique fichier (dans mon cas de +/- 27Go)
Avec les applis de sauvegarde/syncro (en tout cas seulement celles que j'ai essayées) c'est à chaque fois TOUT ce "fichier" qui est recopié à l'endroit de backup ! 
Ce "fichier" est en fait un "package" (un paquet quoi ! ) qui contient toutes les infos de ma machine virtuelle. 
Lors de chaque sauvegarde de Time Machine, c'est tout ce fichier de 27Go qui est recopié ! Or je n'ai modifié que quelques fichiers sur ma session windows

Je cherche donc une appli qui pourrait farfouiller DANS le package et ne synchroniser QUE les fichiers modifiés

ça va mieux ainsi ?


----------



## qsdfg (29 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ta pédagogie  et c'est ce que j'avais cru comprendre.
En fait, je pense qu'il faudrait aller voir des spécialistes Windows, car il doit exister des logiciels de sauvegardes incrémentales.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Septembre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> Merci pour ta pédagogie



de rien



qsdfg a dit:


> En fait, je pense qu'il faudrait aller voir des spécialistes Windows, car il doit exister des logiciels de sauvegardes incrémentales.



oui bien sûr style northon ghost, mais j'aurais préféré faire ça du coté MacOs


----------



## anaximandre (29 Septembre 2009)

discolan a dit:


> Dans la configuration de ta machine virtuelle, tu as donné la priorité aux applications mac ou à windows ?



J ai bien réussi à rentrer dans cette configuration mais pas retrouvé l'item priorité à l un ou à l autre ? 


merci

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 20h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 20h19 ----------

ca va mieux en reduisant memory à 412 au max il était à 512 !!


----------



## Anonyme (29 Septembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> mais il doit bien y a voir un utilitaire qui puisse ouvrir le package, non ?



J'ai regardé à l'intérieur du paquet (avec le finder) : il y a à peine 4 ou 5 fichiers dont un énorme qui est le disque dur de la VM. 

Ça me semble mal barré


----------



## Arlequin (30 Septembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> J'ai regardé à l'intérieur du paquet (avec le finder) : il y a à peine 4 ou 5 fichiers dont un énorme qui est le disque dur de la VM.
> 
> Ça me semble mal barré



crotte ....

bon, ben je sens que je vais faire ça du coté windows alors...

Merci gloupgloup 

@anaximandre: bien reçu ton mp, mais je ne me suis pas penché sur ton soucis à dire vrai, je regarde et poste si j'ai une idée...à+


----------



## anaximandre (5 Octobre 2009)

anaximandre a dit:


> J ai bien réussi à rentrer dans cette configuration mais pas retrouvé l'item priorité à l un ou à l autre ?
> 
> 
> merci
> ...




en fait c'est tjs aussi lent ... c'est quoi cette preference ? 


merci


----------



## rizoto (6 Octobre 2009)

anaximandre a dit:


> en fait c'est tjs aussi lent ... c'est quoi cette preference ?
> 
> 
> merci



Quelle est la quantite de RAM sur ton Mac?


----------



## anaximandre (6 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Quelle est la quantite de RAM sur ton Mac?



2G mais ce n'était pas aussi lent y a qq mois ....


----------



## qsdfg (6 Octobre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Quelle est la quantite de RAM sur ton Mac?



De toute façon, avec un max de RAM (pas plus de 32 Go sur la plupart des macs, sauf les serveurs Apple Xserve), c'est bien, mais c'est un rêve pour faire vendre de la RAM. 

_Référence : article page 60, de VVMAC n°49, d'octobre._


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2009)

qsdfg a dit:


> De toute façon, avec un max de RAM (pas plus de 32 Go sur la plupart des macs, sauf les serveurs Apple Xserve), c'est bien, mais c'est un rêve pour faire vendre de la RAM.
> 
> _Référence : article page 60, de VVMAC n°49, d'octobre._



de quoi tu parles?

Au debut il parait de 512 Mo, maintenant on est a 2 gigas.


Si anaximande ne laisse que 512 Mo a OsX, il est normal que le système soit plus lent


----------



## anaximandre (7 Octobre 2009)

Je crois que j ai mal compris aussi 

sur mon mac au total y a 2Go mais au démarrage de PD 3 y a le panneau control et là suis réglé à 412 Mo 

? avant il était à 512 mais je crois qu il accepte pas plus de 512 ?

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 17h20 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h59 ----------

je viens de regarder, on peut monter jusqu'à 2GO pour PD mais je n utilise que 412 qui est recommandé par PD chez moi 

mais j'étais à fond 64 MB de video memory ca peut jouer ? 

merci


----------



## Anonyme (7 Octobre 2009)

Bien sûr que tu peux mettre plus de 512


----------



## rizoto (7 Octobre 2009)

le mieux est encore de le laisser en automatique, je pense


----------



## WinMac (9 Octobre 2009)

c'est sûr


----------



## LeProf (9 Octobre 2009)

pour Windows XP, 512 est le minimum sachant que rien qu'au démarrage et pour qu'il tourne sans rien d'autre, il pompe 256 Mo.

Pour être à l'aise, configurer la Machine virtuelle avec 1 Go. 

Après, tout dépend de ton utilisation.


----------



## FB78410 (13 Octobre 2009)

bonjour

qui pourrait me donner un lien me permettant d'avoir un tuto d'installation très clair de parallels desktop ?

merci à tous


----------



## Jerome_C (13 Octobre 2009)

Franchement, la doc fournie est très claire, amha.


----------



## FB78410 (13 Octobre 2009)

je n'ai plus la doc voilà pourquoi je pose la question

merci de me dire simplement s'il existe un tuto ou non


----------



## Arlequin (14 Octobre 2009)

FB78410 a dit:


> je n'ai plus la doc voilà pourquoi je pose la question
> 
> merci de me dire simplement s'il existe un tuto ou non



et tu n'as pas internet 

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/pd40_docs/


----------



## FB78410 (14 Octobre 2009)

Merci et bonne journée


----------



## Jerome_C (14 Octobre 2009)

Le support / aide de parallels est plutôt bien fait, y'a plein de ressources online (knowledge base, forum hébergé, etc)/


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

Hello

question con: 

j'utilise en général // sur un second espace de travail (space donc)
Là, par erreur, j'ai désactivé space
Je lance // qui se met par défaut (à ma demande) en plein écran, sur mon seul et unique espace de travail

komenkonfé maintenant pour passer de Windows à MacOs ? 

Je tiens à garder le plein écran pour windows, bien entendu

Y'a bien une touche ou une combinaison de touche pour passer d'un environnement à l'autre non?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

Pomme tab?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Pomme tab?



pas vraiment, ça c'est plutôt pour passer d'une appli à une autre ... (oui, je sais, // est une appli  )

exposé me dépanne aussi

mais j'aurais plutôt vu un truc du style cube qui tourne, comme le switch entre utilisateurs, tu vois ?

Il me semble par ailleurs avoir remarqué cet effet de "transition" lorsque j'ai installé //, je ne sais plus

A terme j'aimerais me passer de space (qui ne me sert que pour //)  car il merdouille trop à mon goût (appli qui ne reste pas dans le bon espace, entre autres)


----------



## cdubrutal (29 Octobre 2009)

salut,
Pour passer d'un bureau à l'autre tu as ctrl+flèche , c'est ce qui t'intéresse ?


----------



## Anonyme (29 Octobre 2009)

Jadis alt-retour fonctionnait.


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

cdubrutal a dit:


> salut,
> Pour passer d'un bureau à l'autre tu as ctrl+flèche , c'est ce qui t'intéresse ?



nan :rateau:

je me rends compte que je cherche un truc qui n'existe probablement pas

Je voudrais passer de MacOs à Windows, comme avec space, mais ... sans space :mouais:

// offre un vrai plein écran, et j'y tiens

Je voudrais simplement passer de windows à MacOs et vice-versa, rapidement


----------



## cdubrutal (29 Octobre 2009)

Ha ouais mince sans space c'est dur 
Mais tu as essayé le mode cohérence ? 
du genre tu met ta barre windows ou tu veux sur l'écran, masquage automatique ou pas, et ça te permet d'avoir les deux en même temps sans gène ?


----------



## Arlequin (29 Octobre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Jadis alt-retour fonctionnait.



marche pu :rose:

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 16h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 16h35 ----------




cdubrutal a dit:


> Ha ouais mince sans space c'est dur
> Mais tu as essayé le mode cohérence ?
> du genre tu met ta barre windows ou tu veux sur l'écran, masquage automatique ou pas, et ça te permet d'avoir les deux en même temps sans gène ?



oui

mais... non



			
				Niuqelra a dit:
			
		

> et pomme+H pour masquer //, ensuite cliquer sur l'icone de //, c'est fait pour les chiens ?



ah ben vi, suis con

c'est pas tout à fait ça, mais c'est déjà mieux


----------



## poloko (3 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Mon problème est le suivant j'ai déjà installé windows seven sur bootcamp mais c'est l'université qui me l'a installé donc je n'ai pas le CD ni la clef . J'ai téléchargé parallel et je souhaiterais utilisé windows seven avec. Comment faire? 

Merci d'avance de votre réponse


----------



## Triaxis (4 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour

Je suis un tout nouvel utilisateur de Mac (iMac) et j'ai quelques applications qui ne fonctionnent pas correctement ou qui n'existent pas sous Mac........j'aimerais installer Parallels mais sachant que les applications que je souhaite installer sous Windows (XP) sollicitent mon interface audio/midi, j'ai besoin d'être certain que Parallels prend en compte le port firewire!...sinon ça ne me sera d'aucune utilité.....si quelqu'un a la réponse à ma question.........je suis preneur!
Merci


----------



## Anonyme (8 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> marche pu :rose:



commande-alt-retour


----------



## claud (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai Parallels 4 et avant d'acheter la mise à jour vers Parallels 5 je souhaiterais avoir le "retour d'expérience" de ceux qui ont fait cette m.a.j. : cela se passe-t-il sans problème ?

Merci ; bon dimanche.


----------



## Arlequin (8 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> commande-alt-retour



ouaips !!! et le coin actif sous //5 ainsi que le choix de la transition, c'est top 


claud a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> J'ai Parallels 4 et avant d'acheter la mise à jour vers Parallels 5 je souhaiterais avoir le "retour d'expérience" de ceux qui ont fait cette m.a.j. : cela se passe-t-il sans problème ?
> 
> Merci ; bon dimanche.



dans un premier temps, gros plantage de ma VM au lancement
Désinstall de //4
réinstall de //4, mise à jour puis mise à niveau vers //5
ça boucle sur une erreur de serveur (qui correspondent étrangement à deux raccourcis de volume réseaux sur mon bureau Osx )
J'ai viré les raccourcis en question, là ça tourne
Plantage de la mise à jour des //tools
On recommence
Ca marche enfin
Nouveau mode d'affichage (crystal), sympa

rien de plus pour l'instant


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2009)

Quelqu'un a t-il reussi a installer les parallels tools sur ubuntu 9.10 avec parallels 4?


----------



## pyro-matt (8 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir à tous,

j'ai essayé de me renseigne sur parallels, mais je trouve pas les renseignements que souhaites, à savoir :

-si il faut obligatoirement se procurer l'os de windob pour pouvoir utilisé des applications qui sont uniquement sur windob?

-si il y a une autre alternative, comme "wine" sous linux, dans le cas où la réponse est positive à la question ci-dessus.

Merci d'avance


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2009)

pyro-matt a dit:


> Bonsoir à tous,
> 
> j'ai essayé de me renseigne sur parallels, mais je trouve pas les renseignements que souhaites, à savoir :
> 
> ...



Si tu veux lancer des applications windows, tu peux

-installer windows sur une partition dédiée
-installer windows via une machine virtuelle (parallels, VmWare, virtualbox)
-intaller wine ou une de ces déclinaisons


----------



## pyro-matt (8 Novembre 2009)

pour wine, j'ai su 2sec après avoir poster, le temps de chercher dans google.

mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est si il était nécessaire d'avoir la licence win pour l'utiliser sous parallels?


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2009)

pyro-matt a dit:


> pour wine, j'ai su 2sec après avoir poster, le temps de chercher dans google.
> 
> mais ce que je voulais savoir c'est si il était nécessaire d'avoir la licence win pour l'utiliser sous parallels?



comme pour wine, tu reflechis 2 secondes


----------



## pyro-matt (8 Novembre 2009)

sauf que j'ai pas trouver cette info, c'est pour ça que je pose la question


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2009)

pyro-matt a dit:


> sauf que j'ai pas trouver cette info, c'est pour ça que je pose la question



Pour utiliser windows, il faut acquérir une licence


----------



## pyro-matt (8 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Pour utiliser windows, il faut acquérir une licence


mais c'est ça que je veux savoir, sous wine pas besoin de licence, mais sous parallels?


----------



## rizoto (8 Novembre 2009)

pyro-matt a dit:


> mais c'est ça que je veux savoir, sous wine pas besoin de licence, mais sous parallels?





			
				rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Si tu veux lancer des applications windows, tu peux
> 
> -installer windows sur une partition dédiée
> -installer windows via une machine virtuelle (parallels, VmWare, virtualbox)
> -intaller wine ou une de ces déclinaisons





			
				rizoto a dit:
			
		

> Pour utiliser windows, il faut acquérir une licence



tout est dit


----------



## pyro-matt (8 Novembre 2009)

ok, merci


----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Quelqu'un a t-il reussi a installer les parallels tools sur ubuntu 9.10 avec parallels 4?



nan


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> nan



Perso, je suis très déçu de leur politique...

Ubuntu 9.10 est sorti avant parallels 5 et il ont eu les beta et RC pour faire fonctionner leur parallels tools. cette non-compatibilité me parait délibéré.

Je suis repasse sur virtualbox....


----------



## Arlequin (9 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Perso, je suis très déçu de leur politique...
> 
> Ubuntu 9.10 est sorti avant parallels 5 et il ont eu les beta et RC pour faire fonctionner leur parallels tools. cette non-compatibilité me parait délibéré.
> 
> Je suis repasse sur virtualbox....



cela dit je n'ai pas essayé avec //5

et ne suis pas trop pressé de le faire, linux (quel qu'il soit) n'est pas une priorité pour moi et son installation relève plus de la curiosité que d'un besoin . Je n'ai donc pas été au bout des choses, une simple recherche rapide m'a permis de constater que le problème ne vient pas de chez moi. Il y a peut être moyen d'y arriver en bidouillant, mais si j'ai "quitté" windows, ce n'est certainement pas pour avoir à bricoler un Os.

voili voilou

Bonne journée


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Novembre 2009)

Parallels, c'est un soft pour installer un OS dans une machine virtuelle.

Ceux qui sont payant sont payant, ceux qui sont gratuits sont gratuits


----------



## qsdfg (10 Novembre 2009)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Ceux qui sont payant sont payant, ceux qui sont gratuits sont gratuits



 *Belle Lapalissade*


----------



## claud (10 Novembre 2009)

Arlequin a dit:


> dans un premier temps, gros plantage de ma VM au lancement
> Désinstall de //4
> réinstall de //4, mise à jour puis mise à niveau vers //5
> ça boucle sur une erreur de serveur (qui correspondent étrangement à deux raccourcis de volume réseaux sur mon bureau Osx )
> ...


Merci Arlequin.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Novembre 2009)

rizoto a dit:


> Perso, je suis très déçu de leur politique...
> 
> Ubuntu 9.10 est sorti avant parallels 5 et il ont eu les beta et RC pour faire fonctionner leur parallels tools. cette non-compatibilité me parait délibéré.
> 
> Je suis repasse sur virtualbox....



Euh quelques jours avant tout au plus pour la version finale de Ubuntu&#8230; C'est normal que ça ne soit pas à jour&#8230;


----------



## Arlequin (10 Novembre 2009)

gloup gloup a dit:


> Euh quelques jours avant tout au plus pour la version finale de Ubuntu C'est normal que ça ne soit pas à jour



certes, mais quid des //tools et de //4 ?


----------



## cdubrutal (10 Novembre 2009)

petit retour, 
mis à part le BSOD lors du lancement de ma partition XP après la mise à jour de //4 vers //5  (résolue ici :http://kb.parallels.com/en/6873 )  
je trouve cette version très réactive et à priori stable pour l'instant ( je l'ai quand même fait se crasher en essayant de lancer Pangya   )   
et +1 pour le mode crystal !


----------



## rv4 (10 Novembre 2009)

pour moi aussi petit retour


Je trouve cette version 5 excellente. Tres réactive, tres intuitive dans la lignée de la version d avant mais plus simple d utilisation et plus stable je trouve.

Avant de l'acheter j'ai testé wmware3... eh bien chez moi ce dernier était plus galèremoin d'option et moin bien intégré (memoire proc...). Mais bon ce n'est qu'un avis perso et puis c'est vrai qu'en tant qu'utilisateur de la version 4 j'étais déjà habitué.


J'ai installe la protection de kaspersky (ce que je n'avais pas fais avec l'ancienne version) Ca à l'air pas mal et ça à pas l'air de ralentir trop le systeme. Vous en pensez quoi vous ? il y a mieux niveau sécurité ?


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Novembre 2009)

Ce que je trouve très lent avec la 5 c'est le suspend et la réactivation de ma VM XP : ça met des plombes !!! Je n'ai pas utilisé la v4, j'étais en v3 avant de tester la béta v5, mais en v3 c'était plus rapide et je l'utilisais tout le temps.

C'est quoi le mode crystal ? j'ai pas de crystal moi dans les affichages... juste le mode modality qui sert pas à grand chose...


----------



## Apaulo (11 Novembre 2009)

Salut à tous,

j'interviens ici car j'ai un problème avec Parallels, et pour l'instant je ne trouve pas de solution.

J'utilise Parallels v.3 sur mon MacBook Pro depuis déjà 1an, et ça marchait à peu près bien on va dire.
La semaine dernière j'ai spontanément mis à jour Leopard 10.5 (instalation de Snow Leopard 10.6); et voilà que je ne peux plus ouvrir Parallels! La version est incompatible avec OSX 10.6.

Voilà, j'essaie à tout pris de récupérer mes données que j'avais sur la machine virtuelle, mais je n'y arrive pas.
Entre autre, j'ai installé Leopard (10.5) à part sur une partition de mon disque dur, et essayé de copier Parallels dessus, ça ne marche pas non plus.

Est-ce que je devrais plutôt mettre à jour Parallels? Je pense que la v.5 est compatible avec OSX 10.6... En la mettant à jour, ça garderait toutes mes données déjà présente sur la machine virtuelle?

Merci


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Novembre 2009)

Apaulo a dit:


> Salut à tous,
> 
> j'interviens ici car j'ai un problème avec Parallels, et pour l'instant je ne trouve pas de solution.
> 
> ...



Je te renvoie au site de Parallels en français pour mettre à niveau :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/

et plus particulièrement à cette page :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/popup/upgradefrom2/

J'ai mis à niveau ma version de Parallels 4 en Parallels 5 ce matin et tout s'est passé très facilement.


----------



## rv4 (13 Novembre 2009)

bonsoir

Ben moi aussi la suspension met des plombes a redémarrer et c'étais déja comme ca avec la v4 (et avec xp). la v5 et seven et c'est pareil et en plus apres ca rame pas mal.

donc c est une fonction que je n'utilise plus, j'éteins et je rallume vu que c'est pas trop long et que je n'utilise pas windows 24h/24

D'ailleurs petit hors sujet, seven est vraiment bien et si il n'atteint pas la stabilité et la facilité d'utilisation de osX, ils ont vraiment bossé je trouve depuis vista. 
Bon ca a planté la première fois aujourd'hui...reinitialisation de mes parametres ...youpi 

En tous cas, microsoft à compris la menace. mais c'est un vrai bonheur de pouvoir jongler entre les deux et que cela tourne superbement bien ! merci // !!


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Novembre 2009)

rv4 a dit:


> bonsoir
> Ben moi aussi la suspension met des plombes a redémarrer et c'étais déja comme ca avec la v4 (et avec xp). la v5 et seven et c'est pareil et en plus apres ca rame pas mal.
> 
> En tous cas, microsoft à compris la menace. mais c'est un vrai bonheur de pouvoir jongler entre les deux et que cela tourne superbement bien ! merci // !!



J'ai un MacBook Pro avec 2 Go de RAM, une carte graphique NVidia Geforce 8600M GT avec 256 Mo de VRAM, et un processeur de 2,4 Ghz.
Je viens d'abord de passer à Snow Leopard (64 bits) puis le 11 novembre de la version de Parallels 4 à Parallels 5 toujours avec XP. 
Je suis ravi tout est extrêmement rapide et puissant et je suis d'accord avec l'annonce de MacGe sur Parallels 5. Je donne le lien :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137155/parallels-desktop-5-disponible-aujourd-hui

Quelle RAM totale as-tu sur ta machine et quelle RAM as-tu affecté à Parallels 5 et quelle VRAM ? 

Je te rappelle la configuration requise par Parallels l'éditeur pour Parallels 5 (copier-coller du site):

*Configurations matérielles requises*

Ordinateur Mac	
Prise en charge de tout Mac Intel® 32 ou 64 bits :

iMac
Mac mini
MacBook
MacBook Air
MacBook Pro
Mac Pro
Processeurs	
Prise en charge de tous les processeurs Intel® 32 ou 64 bits intégrés dans les nouveaux Mac Intel®:

Intel® Core Solo
Intel® Core Duo
Intel® Core 2 Duo
Intel® Dual-Core Xeon
Intel® Quad-Core Xeon
Inclut une prise en charge complète de la technologie de virtualisation Intel (VT) et VT-x2 (VPID, EPT)

*Mémoire requise	1 Go de RAM (2 Go conseillé pour faire tourner Windows Vista et Windows 7). Prise en charge de n'importe quelle configuration mémoire (jusqu'à 16 Go), sans modifier votre système hôte*

*Espace disque	
Installation du logiciel : 450 Mo d'espace disque disponible pour installer Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac (plus de l'espace à allouer à votre machine virtuelle).

Installation de la machine virtuelle : L'allocation de l'espace disque dur pour les machines virtuelles dépend du système d'exploitation invité. 15 Go d'espace disque dur disponible est conseillé par machine virtuelle pour Windows et Linux.*


----------



## escobar (14 Novembre 2009)

bjrr . j'ai un problem au niveau d'instalation de mon macbook air !! j'ai formater le disk dur entier avec le CD WINDOWS VISTA et mnt je veu rienstaler snow leopart !!! et voila l'instalation ne passe pas reste a l'ecran pomme plante el le cd ne tourn pas ... aide moi SVP . urgent !!!!!


----------



## dominiq (15 Novembre 2009)

Bonsoir 

Je cherche après une réponse à mon problème mais sans succès. J'ai installé Seven via Bootcamp, je l'ai activé, c'est une version OEM.

Je tente de tester Parallels Desk. 5 à partir de la partition de bootcamp. Problème, mon Seven n'apparait pas activé. Lorsque je tente de l'activer, on m'indique que Windows est déjà enregistré pour une machine,etc. 

Que dois je comprendre ? qu'il faut 2 licences pour faire de la virtualisation ??

Merci pour vos lumières

Dom


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Novembre 2009)

dominiq a dit:


> Bonsoir
> 
> Je cherche après une réponse à mon problème mais sans succès. J'ai installé Seven via Bootcamp, je l'ai activé, c'est une version OEM.
> 
> ...



Je te renvoie à la documentation qui est en ligne sur le site de Parallels et notamment le Guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels Desktop. C'est à partir de la page 255 pour BootCamp :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/resources/documentation/


----------



## dominiq (16 Novembre 2009)

Merci Jean Miche pour ton conseil. J'avais déjà parcouru (un peu vite, c'est vrai) le guide mais je l'ai relu attentivement. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas noté d'explication ou de solution à mon problème. Parallels souligne qu'il est possible que la machine virtuelle doive être réactivée mais sans plus de précision. 

Avez vous rencontré cette nécessité de réactiver Windows et si oui, est ce que l'OS a pu être activée sans problème sur la machine virtuelle ET la partition bootcamp ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Novembre 2009)

dominiq a dit:


> Merci Jean Miche pour ton conseil. J'avais déjà parcouru (un peu vite, c'est vrai) le guide mais je l'ai relu attentivement. Malheureusement, je n'ai pas noté d'explication ou de solution à mon problème. Parallels souligne qu'il est possible que la machine virtuelle doive être réactivée mais sans plus de précision.
> 
> Avez vous rencontré cette nécessité de réactiver Windows et si oui, est ce que l'OS a pu être activée sans problème sur la machine virtuelle ET la partition bootcamp ?



L'avantage de Parallels est que tu peux lancer Windows sans être obligé de redémarrer ou de booter le Mac ce qui est obligatoire avec BootCamp.


----------



## dominiq (16 Novembre 2009)

oui oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. C'est pour ça que je souhaite passer par Parallels Desktop 5, pour acceder directement à Seven à partir de Mac OS X. Le seul problème, c'est que mon Seven n'est pas activé lorsque je passe par Parallels, uniquement lorsque je boot sur Seven. 

J'ai cru lire, sur des forums anglais, que l'on pouvait appeler Microsoft pour obtenir une autre activation pour ce Seven virtualisé... 

Est-ce que certains ont déjà fait cette expérience ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Novembre 2009)

dominiq a dit:


> oui oui, je suis d'accord avec toi. C'est pour ça que je souhaite passer par Parallels Desktop 5, pour acceder directement à Seven à partir de Mac OS X. Le seul problème, c'est que mon Seven n'est pas activé lorsque je passe par Parallels, uniquement lorsque je boot sur Seven.
> 
> J'ai cru lire, sur des forums anglais, que l'on pouvait appeler Microsoft pour obtenir une autre activation pour ce Seven virtualisé...
> 
> Est-ce que certains ont déjà fait cette expérience ?



Je te renvoie à la base de connaissances de Parallels concernant l'OEM :

http://kb.parallels.com/en/5129

Celà me paraît très clair bien que ce soit en anglais. Pas d'OEM pour Parallels 5. 
Je te renvoie sur le site de la FNAC où tu peux avoir Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium pour seulement 189  soit 0,51  par jour et ce pendant une année: 

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2738925/W...Premium-DVD-ROM-PC?Mn=-1&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=2&Fr=0


----------



## claud (16 Novembre 2009)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Pas d'OEM pour Parallels 5.


Tu as aussi soutenu cette thèse pour Parallels 4 ...

J'ai un ami qui a xp OEM via Parallels 4 et tout est OK .
(il a vista via bootcamp)


----------



## dominiq (16 Novembre 2009)

Il y a deux semaines, j'avais demandé à Parallels si une version OEM pouvait poser problème et le support m'avait dit que non. 

Là, sur ce lien que tu donnes (merci), je ne lis qu'une chose : c'est qu'il n'est pas possible d'utiliser une version OEM préinstallée sur un pc pour activer sa version sur Mac. Sauf que j'ai acheté une version OEM uniquement pour mon imac et qu'elle s'est correctement installée et activée à partir de BootCamp (ce qui confirme donc les propos du support de Parallels). 

Ma question reste la même : lorsqu'on virtualise la parition bootcamp, windows détecte un changement dans la configuration et demande une activation. Cela m'étonne car Seven est lié à mon ordinateur et aucune modification matérielle n'est effectuée.

Jean Miche, ce n'est pas une histoire de sous. J'ai payé ma version de Seven 110&#8364; je crois. J'ai choisi cette version car je n'ai qu'un imac et que la configuration matérielle ne peut, de toute manière, pas évoluer (carte mère, carte graphique, lecteur cd, etc.). Même avec une version non oem, la question reste entière puisque visiblement windows pense que j'utilise deux version de mon Seven sur deux ordi différents (physique, via bootcamp et virtuel via parallels).


----------



## dominiq (16 Novembre 2009)

Alors, 

Je reviens avec des infos intéressantes. 

Pour préciser les choses sur ma config, il s'agit

-d'un imac avec SL
-de windows Seven 32 bits OEM
-de Parallels Desktop 5

J'ai d'abord installé Seven via bootcamp et je l'ai activé, sans difficulté. Mon seul problème est lié à la lecture des blurays mais bon, ce n'est pas le lieu pour en discuter.

J'ai ensuite installé Parallels Desktop en lui indiquant de virtualiser ma partition Bootcamp. 

Là, j'ai constaté que mon Seven n'était pas activé et que Windows notait une modification du système empechant cette activation. 

En lisant un sujet similaire à propos de Fusion, j'ai suivi la procédure de validation en appelant microsoft. Je suis tombé sur une boite vocale, j'ai rentré les numéros d'activation et j'ai précisé que mon Seven n'était installé que sur UNE seule machine. La boite vocale m'a indiqué que l'activation pouvait se poursuivre, j'ai rentré une serie de chiffres et Seven est maintenant activé. 

J'ai bien vérifié (avec mise à jour à l'appui), Seven est activé sur ma partition bootcamp ET sur ma machine virtuelle.

Tout est bien qui finit bien.


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Novembre 2009)

dominiq a dit:


> Alors,
> 
> Je reviens avec des infos intéressantes.
> Pour préciser les choses sur ma config, il s'agit
> ...



Tu sais j'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC et je suis passé à Parallels avec mon changement de machine.
J'ai donc également eu un Windows OEM qui m'a été fourni par Virtual PC puisque c'était le cas majoritairement. 
J'ai donc essayé d'installer sur Parallels 5 Windows 98 SE fourni par VPC. L'installation se passe bien. 
Mais en fait tu te retrouves avec un Windows dont tu ne peux rien faire ou presque.
Je n'ai que W98 SE en 16 couleurs alors que Windows me demande pour jouer au Scrabble 256 couleurs.
Voilà les preuves en miniature. Donc la note technique de Parallels se vérifie (Pas d'OEM pour Parallels).

J'ai l'impression que ta version de Windows Seven OEM payée 110  ne te permettra pas d'avoir un Windows avec toutes ses capacités.
Je pense qu'il vaut mieux payer Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium pour seulement 189  soit 0,51  par jour et ce pendant une année. 
50 centimes par jour, c'est rien et celà permet d'avoir un Windows qui est négociable puisque un vrai Windows en boîte.

Je te donne un exemple avec PriceMinister.com pour XP Pro qui est mon OS:
- XP Pro en boîte en vente vendus 27 occasions à partir de : 141,00 , 2 neufs à partir de : 310,11  
le lien :

http://www.priceminister.com/offer/...emble-complet-1-pc-dvd-francais-logiciel.html

- XP Pro OEM: 3 occasions à partir de : 40,00 ,7 neufs à partir de : 59,90   Prix d'origine : 155,00 
le lien 

http://www.priceminister.com/offer/buy/6643972/Microsoft-Windows-Xp-Pro-Sp2-Oem-Logiciel.html


----------



## dominiq (16 Novembre 2009)

non, je ne confirme pas ce que tu dis Jean Miche. Une version OEM fonctionne très bien avec Parallels 5. Le problème n'a jamais été là mais sur la question de l'activation.

Mon windows Seven est entièrement fonctionnel, les pilotes sont tous reconnus et j'ai installé toute une suite logiciel que je maitrise mieux sur windows. 

Enfin voilà pour mon expérience. Si ca peut aider d'autres personnes avec un problème d'activation, c'est tant mieux 

une bonne soirée !


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Novembre 2009)

dominiq a dit:


> non, je ne confirme pas ce que tu dis Jean Miche. Une version OEM fonctionne très bien avec Parallels 5. Le problème n'a jamais été là mais sur la question de l'activation.
> Mon windows Seven est entièrement fonctionnel, les pilotes sont tous reconnus et j'ai installé toute une suite logiciel que je maitrise mieux sur windows.
> Enfin voilà pour mon expérience. Si ca peut aider d'autres personnes avec un problème d'activation, c'est tant mieux  une bonne soirée !



L'activation se fait par internet pour les dernières versions de Windows comme celle que j'utilise Windows XP Pro (en boîte et achetée à la FNAC).
*Parallels -comme Connectix l'éditeur de Virtual PC l'était- est en rapport constant avec Microsoft. Tout se construit avec Microsoft. Tu penses bien que Microsoft a intérêt à vendre des Windows récents et des Windows en boîte. * Microsoft a déjà vendu les Windows OEM à des constructeurs de PC et ce sont les clients qui tentent de vendre leurs Windows OEM ...
Je n'ai pas vendu le mien et pour cause on ne peut rien en faire ou presque.


----------



## Eldranh (23 Novembre 2009)

Coucou tous !

Bah voilà, ce matin je télécharge //5 (bon j'avoue, j'ai lancé le téléchargement hier soir :rose
Ca marche pas mal... mais j'ai l'impression que mon MBP 2.66 GHz est légèrement ralentie.
Autre choses :
1) Il refuse de lancer les applications 3D, pourquoi ?
2) //Tool image refuse de se lancer... il me dit : "image tool est incapable de lire le format de l'image". C'est pourtant un hdd... Est-ce en rapport avec le fait que j'avais d'abord installé 7 via bootcamp ?

Mici


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Novembre 2009)

Eldranh a dit:


> Coucou tous !
> Bah voilà, ce matin je télécharge //5 (bon j'avoue, j'ai lancé le téléchargement hier soir :rose
> Ca marche pas mal... mais j'ai l'impression que mon MBP 2.66 GHz est légèrement ralentie.
> Autre choses :
> ...



Si tu n'as pas la documentation en français de Parallels 5, voilà le lien pour télécharger le guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels Desktop 5 :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop5/resources/documentation/

Tu pourras y faire une recherche sur Boot Camp et pas bootcamp. L'espace est indispensable pour tout trouver.
C'est à partir de la page 255 que tu auras :
"Utiliser la partition Boot Camp dans une machine virtuelle"


----------



## Eldranh (24 Novembre 2009)

Merci, je l'ai déjà lu !

Mon problème des outils s'est réglé... TOUT SEUL ! Après un certain temps, j'ai même pu avoir une note de mon ordinateur (2,6 c'est bas !  )
Mais pour ce qui est de mon problème de 3D, toujours pas... Même Morrowind est lent 

Quand je démarre le jeux d'échec de base de W7 et que je veux activé la 3D, il me dit les choses suivantes : "Impossible de créer le périphérique direct3D" et "Mémoire insuffisante. (...)".

Merci de votre aide


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Novembre 2009)

Eldranh a dit:


> Merci, je l'ai déjà lu !
> Mon problème des outils s'est réglé... TOUT SEUL ! Après un certain temps, j'ai même pu avoir une note de mon ordinateur (2,6 c'est bas !  )
> Mais pour ce qui est de mon problème de 3D, toujours pas... Même Morrowind est lent
> 
> ...



Tu dois manquer de mémoire RAM. Je te fais un copier-coller de ce que demande Parallels pour Parallels Desktop 5 :

"Configurations logicielles requises

Système d'exploitation primaire	Mac OS® X 10.4.11 ou versions ultérieures
Mac OS® X 10.5.2 ou versions ultérieures
Mac OS® X 10.6.x (32 et 64 bits) ou ou versions ultérieures fonctionnant sur un Mac Intel®.

Configurations matérielles requises

Ordinateur Mac	
Prise en charge de tout Mac Intel® 32 ou 64 bits :

iMac
Mac mini
MacBook
MacBook Air
MacBook Pro
Mac Pro

Processeurs 
Prise en charge de tous les processeurs Intel® 32 ou 64 bits intégrés dans les nouveaux Mac Intel®:

Intel® Core Solo
Intel® Core Duo
Intel® Core 2 Duo
Intel® Dual-Core Xeon
Intel® Quad-Core Xeon
Inclut une prise en charge complète de la technologie de virtualisation Intel (VT) et VT-x2 (VPID, EPT)

*Mémoire requise	1 Go de RAM (2 Go conseillé pour faire tourner Windows Vista et Windows 7). Prise en charge de n'importe quelle configuration mémoire (jusqu'à 16 Go), sans modifier votre système hôte
*

*Espace disque	
Installation du logiciel : 450 Mo d'espace disque disponible pour installer Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac (plus de l'espace à allouer à votre machine virtuelle).*

*Installation de la machine virtuelle : L'allocation de l'espace disque dur pour les machines virtuelles dépend du système d'exploitation invité. 15 Go d'espace disque dur disponible est conseillé par machine virtuelle pour Windows et Linux.*

CD-ROM	Lecteur CD-ROM pour l'installation (si applicable)

Mise en réseau	Connexion Internet requise pour recevoir les mises à jour en ligne du produit Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac

Affichage	Adaptateur d'affichage 16 ou 32 bits conseillé

Matériel graphique conseillé pour la prise en charge d'Aero de Windows :

Pour utiliser les graphiques 3D Windows, vous aurez besoin du matériel graphique suivant :

ATI Radeon x1600 ou versions ultérieures
NVIDIA GeForce 7300M ou versions ultérieures
Puces graphiques Intel non prises en charge pour Aero."

Comme je ne sais pas quel MacBook Pro tu as, je te renvoie sur le site d'Apple pour un achat de RAM supplémentaire:

http://store.apple.com/fr/browse/home/shop_mac/mac_accessories/memory?mco=MTM3NTQzMDA

Cette RAM est un peu plus chère que celle qui est vendue ailleurs mais elle est vendue par Apple donc elle répond exactement aux spécifications du matériel. 
Je suis passé par Apple pour de la RAM supplémentaire et je ne m'en plains pas.


----------



## Eldranh (24 Novembre 2009)

heu... J'ai 4Go !!!!!!!

Mais j'ai une idée... cela peut-il venir du fait que mon MBP tourne sur la 9400M plutôt que la 9600M GT ?

J'aurai deux trois autres questions : Si je met 2Go pour ma VM, il ne me restera que 2Go pour Mac ? Idem pour le proco si je met 2 cur ? Et me conseillez vous de mettre la VM sur meilleure autonomie ou batterie plus longue ?
:sleep: Tant de question, si peu de réponse.
Merci de répondre en tous les cas


----------



## discolan (24 Novembre 2009)

Quand tu virtualises, tu virtualises une carte graphique.
Donc tu n'as pas ta 9400 ou ta 9600 mais une "carte graphique de base". Ceci explique pourquoi les capacités graphiques sont souvent médiocres en virtualisation.

Tu as aussi surement mis une mémoire graphique partagée assez bas dans la configuration de ta machine virtuelle.


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Novembre 2009)

Eldranh a dit:


> heu... J'ai 4Go !!!!!!!
> Mais j'ai une idée... cela peut-il venir du fait que mon MBP tourne sur la 9400M plutôt que la 9600M GT ?
> J'aurai deux trois autres questions : Si je met 2Go pour ma VM, il ne me restera que 2Go pour Mac ?



Il est spécifié par Parallels :

"Pour utiliser les graphiques 3D Windows, vous aurez besoin du matériel graphique suivant :
ATI Radeon x1600 ou versions ultérieures
NVIDIA GeForce 7300M ou versions ultérieures"
*Donc ta carte 9400 M doit prendre en charge la 3D.*

Pour la mémoire, laisses Parallels gérer automatiquement la mémoire. 



Eldranh a dit:


> Idem pour le proco si je met 2 cur ? Et me conseillez vous de mettre la VM sur meilleure autonomie ou batterie plus longue ?
> :sleep: Tant de question, si peu de réponse.
> Merci de répondre en tous les cas



Il est spécifié dans la documentation, le guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels Desktop 5 :

*Optimiser la performance graphique 3D dans MacBook Pro*
Certains nouveaux ordinateurs MacBook Pro ont deux adaptateurs vidéos. Par défaut, l'adaptateur vidéo plus lent qui économise de l'énergie est utilisé. Si vous voulez utiliser l'adaptateur vidéo plus rapidement, sélectionnez Préférences du système > Economiseur d'énergie > Graphiques > Performance plus élevée dans le menu de Mac OS


----------



## Fredo73 (25 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour,

j'ai un souci avec l'instal de //5.
J'ai un imac 24, 4go de ram, une version oem de windows installée via boot camp.
J'ai suivi les instructions du "Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide", et lorsque je boot pour la 1ère fois jai une fenêtre qui s'ouvre et qui m'invite à démarrer windows.
Là, il me demande de patienter pendant l'installation de la machine virtuelle. Ca dure qques minutes, puis un message contextuel apparait pour me signaler que je dois continuer manuellement le processus de config de la machine virtuelle.
Je tape OK et apparait alors une fenêtre windows  me demandant d'activer mon produit  windows ...
C'est là qu'arrive mon pb : je suis bloqué sur cet écran, et la fenêtre est inactive. La souris est bloquée. J'ai beau appuyer sur ctrl + alt comme indiquer pour débloquer la souris, elle se rebloque tout de suite.

Si qq'un a une idée pour que je puisse poursuivre cette install ...

Merci d'avance


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Novembre 2009)

Fredo73 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai uu souci avec l'instal de //5.
> J'ai un imac 24, 4go de ram, une version oem de windows installée via boot camp.
> ...



Je te renvoie sur 2 de mes messages :

http://forums.macg.co/5285882-post1826.html

http://forums.macg.co/5286382-post1830.html


----------



## Fredo73 (25 Novembre 2009)

Ca veut dire, en gros, que je dois virer mon windaube XP, supprimer ma partition boot camp, acheter un windows (le 7 par exemple) et refaire une install ?

J'ai juste ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Novembre 2009)

Fredo73 a dit:


> Ca veut dire, en gros, que je dois virer mon windaube XP, supprimer ma partition boot camp, acheter un windows (le 7 par exemple) et refaire une install ?
> J'ai juste ?



Il faut pour Parallels un Windows en boîte et pas OEM.
Je te renvoie à nouveau sur le site de la FNAC où tu peux avoir Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium pour seulement 189  soit 0,51  par jour et ce pendant une année:

http://logiciel.fnac.com/a2738925/W...Premium-DVD-ROM-PC?Mn=-1&Ra=-4&To=0&Nu=2&Fr=0

Tu réinstalleras Windows 7 sur Boot Camp puis tu installeras Parallels 5 sur la partition de Boot Camp.


----------



## Fredo73 (25 Novembre 2009)

Connais-tu la différence avec la version windows 7 E vue chez amazon (174 &#8364 et la version que tu me proposes dans ton lien ?

Edit : 
Autre question : est-ce que windows 7 ne va pas trop ralentir mon iMac ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Novembre 2009)

Fredo73 a dit:


> Connais-tu la différence avec la version windows 7 E vue chez amazon (174 &#8364 et la version que tu me proposes dans ton lien ?



Je te propose de l'acheter à la FNAC, quoique légèrement plus cher car tu bénéficies de tous les avantages de la carte FNAC (un lien à ce sujet)  :

http://www.fnac.com/Magazine/home_adherents.asp?bl=1adh


----------



## Fredo73 (25 Novembre 2009)

Excuse Jean-Miche, je vais encore abuser de ta patience.
Autre question : est-ce que windows 7 ne va pas trop ralentir mon iMac ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Novembre 2009)

Fredo73 a dit:


> Excuse Jean-Miche, je vais encore abuser de ta patience.
> Autre question : est-ce que windows 7 ne va pas trop ralentir mon iMac ?



Je te renvoie à l'annonce de MacGe pour Parallels 5 :

http://www.macg.co/news/voir/137155/parallels-desktop-5-disponible-aujourd-hui


----------



## Fredo73 (25 Novembre 2009)

Merci pour tes réponses.
Plus qu'à faire péter le porte monnaie.
C'était pas prévue cette dépense ...
Bonne soirée. 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h43 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h06 ----------

Au passage, j'ai trouvé ma réponse sur la différence entre Windows 7 E et Windows 7 E :

Version E: sans Internet Explorer (pas grave)
Version N: sans Internet Explorer, Sans Windows Media Live Player ni le Media Center, (pas grave non plus)


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Novembre 2009)

Fredo73 a dit:


> Merci pour tes réponses.
> Plus qu'à faire péter le porte monnaie.
> C'était pas prévue cette dépense ...
> Bonne soirée.
> ...



En complément, un lien sur le site de Microsoft sur les différentes versions de Windows 7 :

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/windows7/products/compare


----------



## Eldranh (29 Novembre 2009)

Bonjour à toutes et à tous 
J'ai voulu installer Far cry 2 via Parallels 5 (j'ai une version d'essaie pour le moment). L'installation a fonctionné, la mise à jour aussi mais après, mauvaise surprise : "Votre bureau n'est pas en mode 32 bits" !
Que faire Sachant que TOUT est en 32 bits, l'OS natif et invité !
J'ai Windows 7, et un MBP 15", l'ordinateur tourne sur la 9600M GT (256 Mo). Enfin voilà, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ! :hein:


----------



## dominiq (29 Novembre 2009)

@Eldranh : Regarde un peu dans ton gestionnaire de périphérique. Tu devrais constater que ta carte graphique est une carte virtualisée, loin des caractéristiques de ta 9600. Pour jouer, il vaut mieux passer sur bootcamp.


----------



## Eldranh (29 Novembre 2009)

Mais Parallels 5 prétend pouvoir faire démarrer des applications 3D ! Publicité mensongère ? :mouais:


----------



## rizoto (29 Novembre 2009)

Eldranh a dit:


> Mais Parallels 5 prétend pouvoir faire démarrer des applications 3D ! Publicité mensongère ? :mouais:



Parallels 5 peut emuler une petite graphique, pas une pour faire tourner farcry


----------



## Eldranh (29 Novembre 2009)

Je viens de me rendre compte qu'en réalité, j'ai un serieux plantage graphique sous Parallels... Certaines fenêtres s'affiche en noir et tout... bref ! Graphiquement, c'est vraiment trop la m*rde pour moi là ! Avant ça marchait bien, et je ne sais plus trop depuis quand ça m'a fait ça. Les derniers changements que j'ai fait :
- Installer Ubuntu avant-hier
- Passage de la 9400M à la 9600M GT
- Changement de certains paramètre de la machine virtuelle : j'ai mis de cur au lieu d'un seul, j'ai mis priorité aux applications de la machine virtuelle, j'ai mis 2Go de ram au lieu de 1Go.
- Mon DirectX à été "mise à jour" mais j'en suis pas trop sûr. (je vais le mettre à jour vraiment, on verra bien)

Comble de tout : je viens de tenter l'installation de Parallels security qui a malheureusement échoué... m'enfin, on verra ça après !


----------



## Jean-Miche (30 Novembre 2009)

Eldranh a dit:


> Bonjour à toutes et à tous
> J'ai voulu installer Far cry 2 via Parallels 5 (j'ai une version d'essaie pour le moment). L'installation a fonctionné, la mise à jour aussi mais après, mauvaise surprise : "Votre bureau n'est pas en mode 32 bits" !
> Que faire Sachant que TOUT est en 32 bits, l'OS natif et invité !
> J'ai Windows 7, et un MBP 15", l'ordinateur tourne sur la 9600M GT (256 Mo). Enfin voilà, si quelqu'un pouvait m'aider ! :hein:



Voilà la liste des logiciels, appli et jeux agréés Parallels :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/partners/become/tp/certified_products_catalog/


----------



## lavoiequi-enchante (4 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

J'ai un souci pour lequel je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solutions malgré plusieurs recherches.
J'ai un Imac (snow leopard), windws xp installé sur une partition séparée via bootcamp.

Bon maintenant, rebooter à chaque fois ne m'arrange pas. 
Donc j'ai installé parallels 4, pas de souci jusqu'ici. 
Mon problème est que je n'arrive pas à avoir windows via parallels en plein écran (alors que j'ai configuré parallels en plein écran).
En gros, la "fenêtre" parallels passe en plein écran mais la "fenêtre" windows n'occupe qu'une petite partie du milieu de l'écran.
Je ne comprends pas pourquoi et ce que je dois faire... si quelqu'un(e) pouvait m'aider.


Amicalement,


_ps: je précise que je suis débutant sous mac puisque je suis en train de migrer depuis windows_


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Décembre 2009)

lavoiequi-enchante a dit:


> Bonjour à tous et toutes,
> 
> J'ai un souci pour lequel je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solutions malgré plusieurs recherches.
> J'ai un Imac (snow leopard), windws xp installé sur une partition séparée via bootcamp.
> ...



Quel Windows XP as-tu ? OEM ou en boîte ?
J'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC avant d'avoir Parallels et XP. 
Virtual PC livrait à ce moment des Windows OEM. J'ai donc installé W 98 SE sur Parallels.
Voilà ce que cela donne en miniature. 
Je reste en 16 couleurs alors que pour n'importe quel jeu ou autre Windows me demande 256 couleurs. Autrement dit je ne peux rien faire avec ce Windows OEM.

Le mieux que tu aies à faire serait d'acheter un Windows en boîte. Windows 7 a l'air bien.


----------



## Eldranh (4 Décembre 2009)

T'as installé les // Tools ?


----------



## lavoiequi-enchante (7 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour,

Jean Miche:  J'ai une version XP "normale" (pas oem)

Eldranh: Je ne sais pas si j'ai installé les // Tools. Je suppose que non. C'est à installer après parallels? Si oui, je les trouve où?

Amicalement,


----------



## Eldranh (7 Décembre 2009)

Si ta souris et ton clavier reste bloqué dans la fenêtre de la Machine virtuelle, c'est que les Parallels Tools ne sont pas installés ! Clique sur "Machine Virtuelle" (dans la barre du Menu), puis, en bas, "Installer les outils Parallels".
Pour être sincère, je ne connais pas trop Paralles 4 (j'ai commencer direct avec la version 5 :rateau mais j'imagine que ça doit pas être trop différent.
Pour répondre à ta question, oui, il est très important d'istaller les Parallels Tools, c'est ce qui permet une réelle intégration de ton OS invité, qui sera alors gérer comme une sorte d'application.
J'espère que ça t'aura aidé !


----------



## laurent.nguyen (30 Décembre 2009)

Bonjour à tous, je viens faire l'acquisition d'un MBP 17".
Ayant des logiciels professionnels tournant sous Windows j'ai donc décidé d'installer Windows 7 par BootCamp ce qui a fonctionné parfaitement.
J'ai aussi essayé d'installer Parallels Desktop 5 mais ça fait au moins 15 minutes que l'installation bloque sur "Exécution des scripts du paquet..." "Temps d'installation restant : environ une minute".
Savez-vous d'où cela peut venir ?

Merci !

Edit : Juste après mon message, l'installation s'est terminée


----------



## jem25 (5 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour;

d'abord meilleur voeux pour 2010

J'ai une question en ce début d'année, voilà je voudrais prendre un macbook et un de mes amis me vendrait son ancien macbook noir 2.2GHz, 4G ram (modèle fin 2007). Ma question est simple, j'ai absolument besion de windows pour certain programmes, windows7 marchera t'il dessus via parellel ou WMWare (la version sans aero)?

Merci pour les infos....


----------



## DEGEORGES (5 Janvier 2010)

Ayant acheté un Macbook pro le 31 août dernier avec la MAJ Snow Leopard, et Parallels 4, j'ai donc appris la sortie de Parallels 5 le 1er octobre.
Pas de MAJ même gratuite possible.
Il faut racheter plein pot la nouvelle version 5 spécialement dédiée à Snow Leopard.
Impossible de joindre Parallels.
Qui peut me donner leur adresse ?
Merci.


----------



## discolan (5 Janvier 2010)

jem25 a dit:


> Bonjour;
> 
> d'abord meilleur voeux pour 2010
> 
> ...


Windows 7 marche sur Virtualbox


----------



## klhac (6 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Tout d'abord BONNE ANNEE à toutes et à tous!!!

Ensuite, question simple, j'ai 2 sessions (Windows XP et 7) virtualisées avec Parallele.. et j'aimerais supprimer la session Windows 7.... vous savez comment faire pour tout désinstaller proprement???

Merci à vous
K.


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Janvier 2010)

klhac a dit:


> Ensuite, question simple, j'ai 2 sessions (Windows XP et 7) virtualisées avec Parallele.. et j'aimerais supprimer la session Windows 7.... vous savez comment faire pour tout désinstaller proprement???


"Session" = machine virtuelle ? si tu veux supprimer ben y'a une option pour ça (clic droit sur la VM dans la liste), sinon je vois pas ce que tu veux dire.



DEGEORGES a dit:


> Ayant acheté un Macbook pro le 31 août dernier avec la MAJ Snow Leopard, et Parallels 4, j'ai donc appris la sortie de Parallels 5 le 1er octobre.
> Pas de MAJ même gratuite possible.
> Il faut racheter plein pot la nouvelle version 5 spécialement dédiée à Snow Leopard.
> Impossible de joindre Parallels.
> ...


La v5 n'est pas "spécialement dédiée à SL", je l'utilise sous Léopard 10.5.8, après test des bétas je l'ai acheté au prix upgrade (donc pas "plein pot", 50 ) via le site de parallels (je n'avais pas acheté la v4, je suis donc passé de v3 à v5).
Sinon tu as leurs contacts sur le site.


----------



## tote (8 Janvier 2010)

Bonsoir et bonne année
Je viens d'installer la v5 de parallel sur mon mac et je fais tourner Windows XP Pro mais j'ai un petit soucis de clavier  : en session parallel sous windows mon clavier mac n'est pas reconnu comme tel : le pavé numérique ne fonctionne pas, pour trouver la touche @, il faut que je me rappelle ou elle est située sur un clavier PC. 
Je n'arrive pas à trouver ou et comment paramétrer parallel (ou windows ?) pour reconnaitre mon clavier mac en session windows
Merci par avance de votre aide
tote


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Janvier 2010)

tote a dit:


> Bonsoir et bonne année
> Je viens d'installer la v5 de parallel sur mon mac et je fais tourner Windows XP Pro mais j'ai un petit soucis de clavier  : en session parallel sous windows mon clavier mac n'est pas reconnu comme tel : le pavé numérique ne fonctionne pas, pour trouver la touche @, il faut que je me rappelle ou elle est située sur un clavier PC.
> Je n'arrive pas à trouver ou et comment paramétrer parallel (ou windows ?) pour reconnaitre mon clavier mac en session windows
> Merci par avance de votre aide
> tote



Voilà ce que tu trouves dans la base de connaissances de Parallels :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965

le lien pour accéder à la base de connaissances qui fait partie des ressources d'assistance gratuites:

http://www.parallels.com/fr/support/free/


----------



## chafpa (9 Janvier 2010)

J'ai installé d'abord Vista via Bootcamp et ensuite Parallels 5 en utilisant la partition Bootcamp comme machine virtuelle.

Vista mets un temps fou à se lancer, plus de 3 minutes. Est-ce normal ?

Si je reboot et lance Bootcamp, le temps est divisé par 2 

PS : Je suis toujours en version démo de Parallels et je m'interroge sur le bien-fondé de son utilisation en ce qui me concerne (2 softs qui ne tournent que sous Windows)


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> J'ai installé d'abord Vista via Bootcamp et ensuite Parallels 5 en utilisant la partition Bootcamp comme machine virtuelle.
> Vista mets un temps fou à se lancer, plus de 3 minutes. Est-ce normal ?
> Si je reboot et lance Bootcamp, le temps est divisé par 2
> PS : Je suis toujours en version démo de Parallels et je m'interroge sur le bien-fondé de son utilisation en ce qui me concerne (2 softs qui ne tournent que sous Windows)



Il y a le guide d'utilisateur de Parallels 5. Il faut t'y référer. J'ai toujours suspendu mon PC avec Parallels et c'est très rapide pour se trouver sur le bureau PC.

Voilà un extrait du guide de l'utilisateur :

"Suspendre et mettre en pause une machine virtuelle
*Démarrer et arrêter des machines virtuelles risque de prendre un certain temps*. Au lieu d'exécuter ces opérations, vous pouvez mettre en pause ou suspendre une machine virtuelle pendant la période requise et lancez la reprise ultérieurement.

*Suspendre une machine virtuelle*
Suspendre une machine virtuelle revient à mettre l'ordinateur en mode veille. Lorsque vous suspendez une machine virtuelle, vous sauvegardez son état actuel (dont l'état de toutes ses applications et de tous les processus fonctionnant dans la machine virtuelle) dans un fichier spécial sur votre Mac.Lors de la reprise de la machine virtuelle suspendue, elle reprend au moment même où la machine virtuelle a été suspendue.
Suspendre votre machine virtuelle peut s'avérer efficace si vous devez redémarrer votre Mac, mais ne souhaitez pa
- quitter les applications fonctionnant dans la machine virtuell
- passer trop de temps à arrêter et redémarrer le système d'exploitation invité
Pour suspendre une machine virtuelle, effectuez l'une des procédures suivante:
- Choisissez Suspendre à partir du menu Machine virtuell
- Cliquez sur le bouton Suspendre. dans la barre d'outils de Parallels Desktop.
Vous pouvez voir la progression de la sauvegarde de l'état de la machine virtuelle.

Avertissement : Si vous éditez la configuration d'une machine virtuelle suspendue, vous ne pourrez pas reprendre le fonctionnement de cette machine virtuelle.

Pour réactiver une machine virtuelle suspendue, cliquez sur le bouton Réactiverdans la barre d'outils de Parallels Desktop ou choisissez Réactiver à partir du menu Machine virtuelle."

*Mettre en pause une machine virtuelle*
Arrêter une machine virtuelle libère les ressources, telles que la RAM et le CPU, actuellement utilisées par cette machine virtuelle. Les ressources libérées peuvent alors être utilisées par l'ordinateur hôte et ses applications ou par d'autres machines virtuelles fonctionnant sur l'ordinateur hôte.

Remarque : Seul le total de RAM utilisé par l'OS invité sera libéré. La mémoire utilisée par l'application Parallels Desktop sera toujours verrouillée.

Pour mettre en pause une machine virtuelle, effectuez l'une des procédures suivante
- Cliquez sur le bouton Mettre en pause. dans la barre d'outils de Parallels Desktop ou
- choisissez Mettre en pause à partir du menu Machine virtuelle.

Lorsqu'une machine virtuelle est mise en pause, cette fenêtre est grisée. Pour continuer à exécuter la machine virtuelle, cliquez sur le bouton Démarrer dans la barre d'outils de Parallels Desktop ou choisissez Réactiver à partir du menu Machine virtuelle."

pages 115 et 116.


----------



## chafpa (9 Janvier 2010)

Ben oui, je veux bien mais toi tu es un cadord sur ce sujet et moi un *pôvre* jeune switcheur 

Et en plus depuis ce jour, Windows ne veut pas démarrer ni au départ de Parallels, ni en rebootant sur Bootcamps ....... cela me gonfle un peu


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Janvier 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Ben oui, je veux bien mais toi tu es un cadord sur ce sujet et moi un *pôvre* jeune switcheur
> 
> Et en plus depuis ce jour, Windows ne veut pas démarrer ni au départ de Parallels, ni en rebootant sur Bootcamps ....... cela me gonfle un peu



J'ai été débutant comme toi. 
J'ai cherché dans la base des connaissances de Parallels un article sur Vista.
Voilà ce que j'ai trouvé :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5223


----------



## chafpa (9 Janvier 2010)

C'est bien ce que j'écrivais : tu es un cadord sur ce sujet 

Merci du lien, je m'y plonge


----------



## yuto (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 

Excuse moi, question de gros débutant, je repose cette fois ci ma question sur le bon topic : 

J'utilise depuis peu Parrales pour mes applications Windows (jeux principalement). Hélas dès que je passe sur une fenêtre Dos pour lancer un jeu, cela fait apparaitre une petite résolution. Bref un carré pas très jojo , pourquoi ? Que faut il configurer pour avoir ses fenêtres Dos sur grand écran ? 

Merci de votre aide. 

Cdt.


----------



## qsdfg (18 Janvier 2010)

yuto a dit:


> question de gros débutant
> 
> J'utilise depuis peu Parrales pour mes applications Windows (jeux principalement).



Bonjour, je ne saurais répondre à ta question technique, mais pour les jeux, Parallels n'est pas la solution optimale puisque c'est de la virtualisation (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, ce serait 1,5 à 2% moins rapide qu'avec Bootcamp).


----------



## lavoiequi-enchante (18 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous et toutes,

J'ai un souci pour lequel je n'ai pas encore trouvé de solutions malgré plusieurs recherches.
J'ai un Imac (snow leopard), windws xp installé sur une partition séparée via bootcamp.

J'ai installé parallels 4, pas de souci jusqu'ici. 
J'ai installé les tools.
Maintenant à chaque fois que je lance parallels, un message d'erreur apparaît concernant la connexion internet ("Impossible de se connecter, l'adresse IP machin truc est utilisée...") et cela met le bordel. 
Plus d'internet sous mac et pas non plus sous xp => de plus ce message apparaît toutes les 20secondes... c'est assez gênant. 
Je m'en fous d'avoir accès à internet depuis parallels et xp (puisque je peux basculer sous mac quand je veux et que l'idée est de quitter petit à petit windows) donc est-ce que je peux désactiver la connexion internet sous parallels et sans doute régler ce problème? Ou alors si vous avez une autre solution?


Amicalement,


_ps: je précise que je suis débutant sous mac puisque je suis en train de migrer depuis windows_


----------



## polaroid62 (18 Janvier 2010)

Change l'IP de ton windows dans les connections réseaux , il doit y avoir conflit d'adresse IP. Ou alors désacctiver completement le réseau dans paralles si cela ne sert pas , pour cela consulte le manuel la réponse doit y figurer mais si il y a necessité de partager des ressources avec windows cela vient d'un conflit d'IP , je sais que sous VMware je fou tout en nat et j'ai aucun probleme les deux machines sont réglées à l'identique mais y a aucun conflit.


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Janvier 2010)

Dans PD 5 y'a tout bêtement une case à cocher "connected" dans les paramètres réseau de la machine... en v4 je sais pas je l'ai jamais utilisé (passé de 3 à 5).


----------



## yuto (19 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour, 





qsdfg a dit:


> Bonjour, je ne saurais répondre à ta question technique, mais pour les jeux, Parallels n'est pas la solution optimale puisque c'est de la virtualisation (d'après ce que j'ai pu lire, ce serait 1,5 à 2% moins rapide qu'avec Bootcamp).


Justement, j'y étais parvenu sur Parralels à faire fonctionner quelques jeux par ce biais, mais je ne sais hélas plus comment ... Ni quel genre de configuration faut il modifier. Ce n'est pas faute de réessayer. 

Bootcamp, je ne l'utilise pas car dès son installation on me propose d'appuyer sur la touche entré et il ne se passe rien. Bref voilà pourquoi j'ai choisi Parralels


----------



## Phili2pe (23 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

J'ai réussis a accéder a ma machine virtuel (BootCamp) avec Parallels.

Je sais qu'il est aussi possible de créer une seconde machine virtuel depuis Parallels, mais est-il possible d'y accéder ensuite depuis le Windows de BootCamp sans booter sur MacOs ?

Merci a celui qui prendra un peu de son temps pour me répondre.


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Janvier 2010)

Phili2pe a dit:


> Bonjour,
> J'ai réussis a accéder a ma machine virtuel (BootCamp) avec Parallels.
> 
> Je sais qu'il est aussi possible de créer une seconde machine virtuel depuis Parallels, mais est-il possible d'y accéder ensuite depuis le Windows de BootCamp sans booter sur MacOs ?
> ...



L'avantage indéniable de Parallels est que tu as accès à Windows sans être obligé de redémarrer Mac OS.
Tu as une machine virtuelle, tu peux en créer d'autres.
De la même façon, tu auras accès aux autres machines virtuelles sans redémarrer. 

Tu auras une Liste de Machines Virtuelles :

"La liste Machines virtuelles Parallels contient une liste des machines virtuelles enregistrées et le menu pour gérer cette liste.
A l'aide de la liste des machines virtuelles, vous pouvez exécuter les actions suivantes :
- Ouvrir les machines virtuelles  
- Démarrer les machines virtuelles  
- Editer la configuration de la machine virtuelle
- Localiser les fichiers de la machine virtuelle sur votre Mac
- Réarranger les machines virtuelles 
- Supprimer une machine virtuelle
- Affecter des couleurs à vos machines virtuelles "

Extraits de l'aide.

Tout ceci est expliqué dans l'aide.
Voilà un copier-coller d'un document de Pararallels :

*Aide*
Parallels Desktop offre plusieurs options pour accéder aux informations nécessaires

Aide de Parallels Desktop. Ce document contient des informations détaillées sur le produit, son utilisation et la résolution des problèmes. Pour ouvrir l'Aide de Parallels Desktop, choisissez Aide de Parallels Desktop à partir du menu Aide de Parallels Desktop

Documentation en ligne 
http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/resources/documentation/. Les documents au format PDF de Parallels Desktop et d'autres produits Parallels, tels que Parallels Transporter et Parallels Image Tool. Pour ouvrir la page de Documentation en ligne, sélectionnez *Documentation en ligne à partir du menu Aide de Parallels Desktop*

Site Web Parallels (http://www.parallels.com/fr/). Explorez la page Web du support technique qui regroupe les fichiers d'aide des différents produits ainsi que la section FAQ


----------



## discolan (24 Janvier 2010)

Oui, tu peux créer plusieurs machines virtuelles dans Parallels. Ex: une machine avec ton Windows BootCamp + une machine avec un Linux. Non, tu ne pourras pas accéder à ces machines virtuelles depuis Windows. Il te faudra un logiciel de virtualisation tournant sous Windows pour le faire. Mais quel intérêt par rapport à une machine virtuelle sous Mac OSX ?


----------



## igfm (31 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour,

Après quinze années passées sous Windows, je me suis décidé à faire lacquisition dun Mac.
Je possède donc depuis peu, un iMac 21,5 sous OS X version 10.6.2.
Nayant pas envie de racheter tous mes logiciels souvent fort couteux, jai décidé de créer une machine virtuelle Windows 7 avec laide de Parallels Desktop 5.
Cest franchement bluffant, de pouvoir faire cohabiter deux systèmes assez différents.
Pour le moment, cette solution marrange très bien pour faire fonctionner mes anciens softs Windows.
Mais voilà, je rencontre un problème majeur, de manière aléatoire, je perds ma connexion internet sur Windows 7 sans aucune explication.
Pour que ma question soit claire, mon Mac est connecté à une box adsl de chez club internet, à laide dun câble Ethernet, le Wifi est aussi activé.

Quelquun peut ile me dire ce qui se passe, et quel serait mon problème.
Je vous remercie davance pour léventuelle aide que vous pouvez mapporter.

igfm


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Après quinze années passées sous Windows, je me suis décidé à faire lacquisition dun Mac.
> Je possède donc depuis peu, un iMac 21,5 sous OS X version 10.6.2.
> ...



J'ai Parallels 5 après Parallels 3 et 4 avec XP. Tout marche parfaitement.

Je ne sais pas si tu as bien réglé le réseau avec Parallels 5, car tout se règle avec Parallels et pas du tout dans Windows.
En fait, tu as le choix entre:
- la mise en réseau partagée: la même adresse IP que le Mac
- la mise en réseau de l'hôte uniquement: une adresse IP différente du Mac pour Windows.

Je te renvoie à l'aide de Parallels 5

Voilà un copier-coller d'un document de Parallels :

*Aide de Parallels Desktop*. 
Ce document contient des informations détaillées sur le produit, son utilisation et la résolution des problèmes. Pour ouvrir l'Aide de Parallels Desktop, choisissez Aide de Parallels Desktop à partir du menu Aide de Parallels Desktop.


----------



## igfm (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour Jean-Miche,
Tout dabord, je te remercie de tintéresser à mon problème.

Jai bien parcouru laide de Parallels Desktop 5, heureusement en français (je ne comprends pas langlais), sans trouver la réponse à mon dysfonctionnement, qui je le rappelle est totalement aléatoire.
Je trouve quand même anormal que le concepteur de ce logiciel nest aucun support téléphonique en français.
À linstant, la connexion internet fonctionne parfaitement avec Windows7.
Et par moment plus rien, Internet Explorer arrive avec une page blanche avec la fameuse mention connexion impossible.
Dans ce cas, jai beaucoup de mal à comprendre où est lorigine de cette panne.

Possèdes-tu les mêmes caractéristiques que moi ?
Mac OS X 10.6.2
Parallels Desktop 5
Windows7

A+

igfm


----------



## Jean-Miche (1 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Bonjour Jean-Miche,
> Tout dabord, je te remercie de tintéresser à mon problème.
> Jai bien parcouru laide de Parallels Desktop 5, heureusement en français (je ne comprends pas langlais), sans trouver la réponse à mon dysfonctionnement, qui je le rappelle est totalement aléatoire.
> Je trouve quand même anormal que le concepteur de ce logiciel nest aucun support téléphonique en français.
> ...



J'ai comme toi Snow Leopard (Mac OS X 10.6.2), Parallels Desktop 5
Build 5.0.9310 (version française) et XP Pro.

La documentation en français est très bien faite mais as-tu cherché airport dans l'aide de Parallels Desktop 5 ? Tu peux trouver également en français sur le site de Parallels des éléments en français des ressources d'assistance gratuites. Voilà le lien :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/support/free/

Voilà ce qu'on trouve dans l'aide des menus de Parallels 5 :

"*Utiliser la WiFi dans la machine virtuelle*
Parallels Desktop vous offre une occasion de connecter votre machine virtuelle à un réseau sans fil.
Utiliser le mode Ethernet ponté (p. 230), vous pouvez configurer une connexion WiFi et accéder à Internet via une connexion sans fil. En fonctionnant de ce mode, votre machine virtuelle apparaît sur le réseau en tant qu'ordinateur autonome avec sa propre adresse IP et le nom de réseau.
Pour configurer votre machine virtuelle pour qu'elle accède à Internet via WiFi, procédez comme suit :

1 Choisissez Configuration à partir du menu Machine virtuelle pour ouvrir la boîte de dialogue Configuration de la machine virtuelle.

2 Cliquez sur Matériel et sélectionnez Adaptateur réseau dans cette liste.

3 Sélectionnez Mise en réseau pontée > AirPort à partir de la liste Type et assurez-vous que l'option Connectée est activée.

4 Cliquez sur OK.

Après avoir exécuté ces étapes, votre machine virtuelle pourra se connecter à Internet via l'adaptateur AirPort de votre Mac."
Aide de Parallels 5

Je pense que ton pb est un pb de réglages.


----------



## igfm (1 Février 2010)

Merci pour ton message, voici un petit historique

Au départ, mon bureau était occupé par mon PC, jai donc installé mon iMac dans mon salon.
Il sest immédiatement connecté tout seul à Internet grâce au WiFi de ma box Club-Internet.
Depuis, jai viré mon ancien PC et installé mon iMac à la place quil occupe aujourdhui, sur mon bureau à côté de la Box.
Jai de ce fait, aussi branché la prise Ethernet, et procédé à linstallation de mes logiciels Parallels Desktop 5, et Windows7.
La première connexion sest parfaitement bien déroulée.
Ensuite selon que mon iMac est connecté à laide du WiFi ou de lEthernet, je rencontre des problèmes avec ma connexion internet de Windows7.

Et paf, depuis hier je ne sais pour quelle raison, mon iMac a perdu la connexion WiFi, il se connecte donc en Ethernet.
Et là, la connexion Internet de Windows7 fonctionne bien.
Je pense donc queffectivement il y a un problème de configuration avec le WiFi.
Du moins, je le pense
Ne désirant pas rester sur un échec, jaimerai quand même pouvoir trouver une solution pour que lensemble fonctionne en WiFi et en Ethernet.
Première chose réapprendre liMac à se connecter en WiFi, mais il me demande le nom dun réseau, que je nai pas.
Je me suis contenté de rentrer ma clé WEP, mais connexion impossible.
Je cale


----------



## micmath (1 Février 2010)

Bonjour je m'excuse de poluer cette discussuin, je suis nouveau ici et je sais pas comment partir un nouveau sujet

Mon problème, j'ai un iMac 20 pouces avec boot camp 3.1 et j'ai installer windows 7 pro version OEM...mon windows 7 est activé et fonctionne très bien sauf que dernièrement j'ai acheté parallels desktop 5.0 et installé et quand je pars mon windows 7 sous parallels 5 il me demande de l'activé, ce que je fais mais je reçois le message comme quoi mon windows 7 est pas original ... pourtant c'est un original activé dans boot camp...

c'est quoi ma solution, je dois acheter une autre license ou quoi

merci de votre aide


----------



## igfm (1 Février 2010)

micmath a dit:


> Bonjour je m'excuse de poluer cette discussuin, je suis nouveau ici et je sais pas comment partir un nouveau sujet
> 
> Mon problème, j'ai un iMac 20 pouces avec boot camp 3.1 et j'ai installer windows 7 pro version OEM...mon windows 7 est activé et fonctionne très bien sauf que dernièrement j'ai acheté parallels desktop 5.0 et installé et quand je pars mon windows 7 sous parallels 5 il me demande de l'activé, ce que je fais mais je reçois le message comme quoi mon windows 7 est pas original ... pourtant c'est un original activé dans boot camp...
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Il est vrai que les sujets vont se mélanger.:rateau:

Rassure- toi, moi aussi j'ai eu cette difficulté, et se genre de message.
De plus, je ne pouvais même plus me connecter à Internet.
Alors double galère...
Dès que la connexion est redevenu normale, j'ai activé ma copie de windows7, et depuis cela marche normalement.

C'est quand même un monde, ceux qui piratent sont tranquilles, et ceux qui achètent les copies légales sont emmerdés.

igfm


----------



## micmath (2 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Il est vrai que les sujets vont se mélanger.:rateau:
> 
> ...


 
salut justement tu me fais penser j'ai un point d'interrogation jaune sur l'icone de ma connection internet....mon problème viens-tu de là

encore merci pour ton aide


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Février 2010)

micmath a dit:


> Bonjour je m'excuse de poluer cette discussuin, je suis nouveau ici et je sais pas comment partir un nouveau sujet
> 
> Mon problème, j'ai un iMac 20 pouces avec boot camp 3.1 et j'ai installer windows 7 pro version OEM...mon windows 7 est activé et fonctionne très bien sauf que dernièrement j'ai acheté parallels desktop 5.0 et installé et quand je pars mon windows 7 sous parallels 5 il me demande de l'activé, ce que je fais mais je reçois le message comme quoi mon windows 7 est pas original ... pourtant c'est un original activé dans boot camp...
> 
> ...



Voilà une note technique de Parallels conncernant l'OEM :

http://kb.parallels.com/en/5129

Tu sais, j'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC et je suis passé à Parallels avec mon changement de machine.

J'ai donc également eu un Windows OEM qui m'a été fourni par Virtual PC puisque c'était le cas majoritairement. 
J'ai donc essayé d'installer sur Parallels 5 Windows 98 SE fourni par VPC. L'installation se passe bien. 
Mais en fait tu te retrouves avec un Windows dont tu ne peux rien faire ou presque.
Je n'ai que W98 SE en 16 couleurs alors que Windows me demande pour jouer au Scrabble 256 couleurs.

Voilà la preuve en miniature. Je me trouve avec un Windows tout petit. Donc la note technique de Parallels se vérifie (Pas d'OEM pour Parallels).


----------



## igfm (2 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Jen reviens à ma question initiale !

Non, ce nest pas un problème avec le WiFi, puisque maintenant je viens de perdre la connexion internet, alors que liMac est branché en Ethernet.

Finalement, je ne rencontre que des M.. avec Parallels Desktop5.

Je commence à regretter davoir acheté ce logiciel qui nest pas donné.

Si cela continue, jinstallerai ma copie de Windows7 sur une partition Boot Camp, et je me passerai de Parallels.

igfm


----------



## chafpa (2 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Finalement, je ne rencontre que des M.. avec Parallels Desktop5.
> 
> Je commence à regretter davoir acheté ce logiciel qui nest pas donné.


Tu avais 30 jours pour le tester et te faire ta propre opinion 

J'ai commencé par Bootcamp. Je teste actuellement Wmare Fusion 3 pendant 30 jours. Après ce sera le tour de Parallels 5. Ensuite, je déciderai et pendant ce temps cele ne m'aura rien coûté


----------



## igfm (2 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> Tu avais 30 jours pour le tester et te faire ta propre opinion
> 
> J'ai commencé par Bootcamp. Je teste actuellement Wmare Fusion 3 pendant 30 jours. Après ce sera le tour de Parallels 5. Ensuite, je déciderai et pendant ce temps cele ne m'aura rien coûté



Effectivement, j'ai fait une erreur de ne pas avoir essayé d'abord.

Je l'ai acheté en boutique...


igfm


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Jen reviens à ma question initiale !
> Non, ce nest pas un problème avec le WiFi, puisque maintenant je viens de perdre la connexion internet, alors que liMac est branché en Ethernet.
> Finalement, je ne rencontre que des M.. avec Parallels Desktop5.
> ...





igfm a dit:


> Effectivement, j'ai fait une erreur de ne pas avoir essayé d'abord.
> Je l'ai acheté en boutique... igfm



J'ai lu un essai de SVMMac pour me décider à acheter Parallels. Je n'ai pas testé du tout. Il y a des spécialistes qui testent. Je leur fais confiance.
Je suis toujours aussi content. Celà marche parfaitement.


----------



## igfm (3 Février 2010)

Bon, cela s'améliore...

Je viens de re configurer ma connexion Airport sur l'iMac.

Après avoir démarré Parallels, je peux me connecter à Internet avec Windows7.

Je suis bien en WIFI, le câble ethernet est débranché.

Cela fonctionne à nouveau... mais jusqu'à quand ?


igfm


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Février 2010)

@igmf : je comprends pas, si tu es connecté en ethernet tu ne dois pas activer le wifi sur le mac tout simplement, ça n'a aucun intérêt et ça ne peut que perturber l'engin, et encore plus parallels, donc direction préférence système / réseau / airport : désactiver, et voila.

Si tu veux que d'autres postes de passage chez toi (portable, téléphone, etc) accèdent à net via le wifi, ils ont besoin de ta box qui leur fournit, pas du wifi de ton ordi.

Une connexion ethernet étant bien meilleure qu'une connexion wifi, la question ne se pose même pas si l'ordi est à côté (ou suffisamment près) de la box.

J'utilise parallels depuis longtemps, j'ai même acheté l'update v5 après  avoir testé pas mal Virtual Box (gratuit), mais je trouve que  l'interface et les fonctionnalités de PD5 sont vraiment top.

AMHA.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 00h08 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h02 ----------




igfm a dit:


> Bon, cela s'améliore...
> 
> Je viens de re configurer ma connexion Airport sur l'iMac.
> 
> ...


On a posté en même temps. 

FAIS L'INVERSE, vire le wifi et garde l'ethernet. 
Plus rapide, plus stable, mieux pour ton corps, plus beau 
(un vrai geek a des câbles, pas des ondes)


----------



## igfm (3 Février 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> @igmf : je comprends pas, si tu es connecté en ethernet tu ne dois pas activer le wifi sur le mac tout simplement, ça n'a aucun intérêt et ça ne peut que perturber l'engin, et encore plus parallels, donc direction préférence système / réseau / airport : désactiver, et voila.
> 
> Si tu veux que d'autres postes de passage chez toi (portable, téléphone, etc) accèdent à net via le wifi, ils ont besoin de ta box qui leur fournit, pas du wifi de ton ordi.
> 
> ...



Bonjour Jerome_C,

Merci pour tes précieux conseils.

À vrai dire, je nai utilisé la connexion WIFI que par mesure transitoire.
Je suis largement convaincu que les ondes ne sont pas du tout bonnes pour notre santé.

Jai non seulement désactivé AirPort, mais aussi la WIFI de la Box.

Pour le moment jessaye dapprivoiser mon léopard blanc.
Je maperçois que la connexion WIFI prend le pas sur la connexion Ethernet quand les deux sont connectés.

Mais cest surtout avec Parallels et son acolyte Windows 7 que je rencontre des problèmes de connexions totalement aléatoires.

Avec laide de la communauté, et mon entêtement, je pense arriver à trouver les raisons de ce petit dysfonctionnement.

J'estime aussi que je ne maitrise pas assez bien la véritable usine à gaz, que je me suis installé.

Dans un prochain post je vous parlerai de lorganisation de mes deux disques durs externes dont lun fonctionne sous OSX avec Time machine, lautre en NTFS avec Windows.

Quand je dis usine à gaz, je suis gentil, car Minette ny retrouverait pas ses petits


igfm


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Avec laide de la communauté, et mon entêtement, je pense arriver à trouver les raisons de ce petit dysfonctionnement.


Heu si tu veux, mais j'insiste, je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de tenter de les faire cohabiter (et d'en souffrir) !


----------



## igfm (3 Février 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Heu si tu veux, mais j'insiste, je vois vraiment pas l'intérêt de tenter de les faire cohabiter (et d'en souffrir) !



Je n'ai pas bien compris.

Faire cohabiter WIFI et Ethernet, certes non !

Faire cohabiter OS X et Windows, je ne peux malheureusement pas faire autrement.

Ou alors, faut faire une banque pour racheter tous les logiciels.

Aujourd'hui, mon problème est là.

Je pense que pour Mac, on doit être baptisé à la naissance.:rateau:

Changer de religion du jour au lendemain, on ne sait plus trop ou se trouve la messe.

igfm


----------



## pulsaracat (3 Février 2010)

il faut absolument desactiver la wifi quand ethernet est uilisé, sinon ça se melange les crayons ! 
Je viens d'installer SL et par défaut, airport s'est trouvé activé, et j'avais de serieux ralentissements sur ma connexion internet, j'ai fini par m'en rendre compte, et apres avoir desactivé airport, tout est redevenu normal...


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Février 2010)

Oui tu n'as pas bien compris igfm, je disais, je dis, je redis et je reredis, comme pulsaracat (à tes souhaits), ethernet oui, wifi non (en même temps). C'est pourtant ce que tu décris à plusieurs reprises.

Je pense que tes problèmes internet sous parallels sont liés à cette cohabitation d'accès internet (et pas cohabitation d'OS, c'est l'objectif, on est bien d'accord) qu'il faut terminer, stopper, finir, éradiquer, atomiser.


----------



## igfm (4 Février 2010)

pulsaracat a dit:


> il faut absolument desactiver la wifi quand ethernet est uilisé, sinon ça se melange les crayons !
> Je viens d'installer SL et par défaut, airport s'est trouvé activé, et j'avais de serieux ralentissements sur ma connexion internet, j'ai fini par m'en rendre compte, et apres avoir desactivé airport, tout est redevenu normal...


Bonjour,

Non, je ne suis pas têtujai bien compris.

Jai désactivé le WIFI.
Je nutilise plus le WIFI.
Je hais le WIFI.




igfm 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 09h46 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 09h45 ----------




Jerome_C a dit:


> Oui tu n'as pas bien compris igfm, je disais, je dis, je redis et je reredis, comme pulsaracat (à tes souhaits), ethernet oui, wifi non (en même temps). C'est pourtant ce que tu décris à plusieurs reprises.
> 
> Je pense que tes problèmes internet sous parallels sont liés à cette cohabitation d'accès internet (et pas cohabitation d'OS, c'est l'objectif, on est bien d'accord) qu'il faut terminer, stopper, finir, éradiquer, atomiser.


Bonjour,

Non, je ne suis pas têtujai bien compris.

Jai désactivé le WIFI.
Je nutilise plus le WIFI.
Je hais le WIFI.



igfm


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> J
> Jai désactivé le WIFI.
> Je nutilise plus le WIFI.
> Je hais le WIFI.


Mais pourquoi tant de haine contre le wifi !


----------



## igfm (4 Février 2010)

Pourquoi j&#8217;utilise Parallels Desktop 5 ! 

Ou pourquoi une machine virtuelle, dans une machine temporelle !

Utilisateur de PC sous Windows depuis plus de quinze ans, j&#8217;ai appris à utiliser certains logiciels qui me semblent assez indispensables aujourd&#8217;hui que je suis sous Mac.

Le plus populaire c&#8217;est évidemment le Fameux Money 2005 Suite financière.
Même si Microsoft a arrêté de faire évoluer ce logiciel de finance personnelle, qui est tout de même assez abouti, j&#8217;y reste fortement attaché.

Je sais, vous allez me dire, il existe des équivalents pour Mac.

Eh bien, les essais que j&#8217;ai faits ici et là ne m&#8217;ont absolument pas convaincu.

Il y ensuite le fameux pack Office, avec les fameux Word, Excel, Access, etc.

De ce côté-là, j&#8217;ai quand même acquis Office 2008 pour Mac, même si Access est absent, je sais que je peux le retrouver sous Windows.

Ensuite l&#8217;indispensable Adobe Acrobat, qui est un soft particulièrement couteux, et là je n&#8217;ai pas envie de refaire cette dépense exorbitante pour avoir l&#8217;équivalent pour OS X.

Oui, Mac OS X est capable de générer des pages PDF, mais il est particulièrement difficile de rajouter des pages au document initial (ou bien je ne sais pas le faire).

Et bien d&#8217;autres petits logiciels, toujours aussi utiles, que j&#8217;ai bien en main, et dont j&#8217;aurai beaucoup de mal à m&#8217;en passer.

Comment j&#8217;utilise Parallels Desktop 5 !

Je possède un iMac 21,5 qui est mon ordinateur personnel de bureau.
Mais pour mes petits déplacements, j&#8217;utilise aussi un portable SONY Vaio sous Windows 7.
Pour le stockage de mes données, j&#8217;utilise 2 disques durs externes de 1 TO branchés en USB2.

L&#8217;un est formaté en Mac OS étendu, et est exclusivement destiné à recevoir les sauvegardes de Time Machine.

L&#8217;autre formaté en NTFS reçoit toutes mes données personnelles de sorte que lorsque je change d&#8217;ordinateur, et que je passe de Mac (Parallels-Window7) à mon portable Sony, les données sont toujours actualisées dans l&#8217;ordre de la saisie, puisque mon disque dur est dans ce cas, branché sur mon portable.:rateau:

Mes photos, et mes morceaux de musique sont stockés sur le disque dur de l&#8217;iMac.

Pour la sauvegarde, les données de l&#8217;iMac sont sauvegardées par Time Machine, et pour les données du deuxième disque dur j&#8217;utilise des DVD+RW que je grave régulièrement.

Je viens donc de vous exposer ma fameuse usine à gaz.

Vous allez pouvoir me dire ce que je fais bien, et ce que je devrai améliorer dans mon organisation.

Merci pour votre lecture.

igfm


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2010)

N'aurais-tu pas switché à contre-coeur ? :hein:


----------



## igfm (4 Février 2010)

chafpa a dit:


> N'aurais-tu pas switché à contre-coeur ? :hein:



Non...

Je cherche l'idéal !

A condition qu'il existe.

igfm


----------



## chafpa (4 Février 2010)

Eh bien, bon courage


----------



## igfm (5 Février 2010)

Bonjour,

Je pense quApple est en train de conquérir une part non négligeable du parc PC sous Windows.

Dailleurs, dans la boutique spécialisée Apple où jai acheté quelques logiciels, il y avait tout un rayonnage de petite boite contenant le fameux logiciel Parallels Desktop 5.

Ce nest donc pas un simple hasard.

Ce logiciel aide bien à la transition des deux systèmes, qui ne peut malheureusement pas avoir lieu du jour au lendemain.

Lautre jour, un animateur de télé lançait, << on est Mac, ou PC >>.

Aujourdhui les tendances changent, on peut être Mac, ou PC, ou les deux.:love:


Jen profite aussi pour en revenir à mon problème initial, la perte de connexion internet lorsque jétais sous Windows.

Ce problème napparaît plus, grâce à ceux qui mont demandé de désactiver le WIFI.

Eh oui, Ethernet, ou WIFI, mais pas les deux

Je les en remercie vivement.

Igfm


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Février 2010)

Non pas qu'il ait fallu insister 

MS Money 2005 est le dernier soft que j'utilise réellement avec PD, et certains projets sous boinc  tout le reste tourne sous OS X (et j'avais cessé d'utiliser MS Office bien avant de switcher en 2007, OpenOffice est très bien pour moi)


----------



## chafpa (8 Février 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> MS Money 2005 est le dernier soft que j'utilise réellement avec PD


C'était aussi mon cas (+ un soft très spécifique qui ne fonctionnera jamais (?) sur Mac aux dires de son développeur lui-même). Maintenant, je suis passé à iBank, différent il faut s'y faire mais comme je ne boursicote pas, je pense qu'il va me convenir.

J'aurais un peu les b....s si je devais retourner sous Parallels ou autre pour lui


----------



## igfm (8 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Jen profite aussi pour en revenir à mon problème initial, la perte de connexion internet lorsque jétais sous Windows.
> 
> Ce problème napparaît plus, grâce à ceux qui mont demandé de désactiver le WIFI.
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Désolé, mais mon problème a réapparu, et cette fois le WIFI n'y est pour rien !

Je continue donc à avoir des soucis aléatoires avec ma connexion Internet sous Windows7 avec Parallels.


igfm


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Désolé, mais mon problème a réapparu, et cette fois le WIFI n'y est pour rien !
> Je continue donc à avoir des soucis aléatoires avec ma connexion Internet sous Windows7 avec Parallels.
> igfm



Celà peut venir également du navigateur. Quel navigateur as-tu ?

J'ai trouvé pour toi des réglages sur le site de Microsoft pour Internet Explorer 8. Il y a notamment une rubrique "Récupération automatique après blocage" :

http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/ie/ie8/fr-fr/ieprivacy_8b2.mspx


----------



## igfm (10 Février 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Celà peut venir également du navigateur. Quel navigateur as-tu ?
> 
> J'ai trouvé pour toi des réglages sur le site de Microsoft pour Internet Explorer 8. Il y a notamment une rubrique "Récupération automatique après blocage" :
> 
> http://www.microsoft.com/windows/products/winfamily/ie/ie8/fr-fr/ieprivacy_8b2.mspx



Bonjour Jean-Miche,
Merci pour ton aide.
Non, je pense quInternet Explorer ny est pour rien.
Ce matin, jallume mon iMac, ensuite je lance Parallels Desktop, mode cohérence, je clique sur licône Windows dans le dock pour lancer la machine virtuelle.
Jarrive sur Windows 7, je clique sur licône Internet Explorer, et paf, aucune connexion.
Comme je partais, jai donc tout éteint
Tout à lheure au retour, je rallume même procédure, et là, surprise, cela fonctionne à nouveau. 
Cest donc bien une panne aléatoire du système.
À choisir, jaurai préféré une panne franche, mais un truc qui marche à un moment, et pas à un autre, cest purement et simplement emmerdant.
Dans laide de Parallels, il y un item qui se nomme signaler un problème.
Jai donc rempli ce formulaire, pour savoir si ces messieurs de chez Parallels daignent répondre à ma demande.
Mais jen doute !
Sinon, je suis chocolat
Heureusement que dans ce cas, ma connexion avec lOS X de mon liMac fonctionne parfaitement.
En conservant Windows, jai aussi conservé les ennuis (euphémisme) qui vont avec !
Voilà, je pense, avoir tout dit.
Bonne journée.

igfm


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Bonjour Jean-Miche,
> Tout à lheure au retour, je rallume même procédure, et là, surprise, cela fonctionne à nouveau.
> Cest donc bien une panne aléatoire du système.
> igfm



Si ce n'est pas Internet Explorer cela peut venir du système -comme tu le dis -c'est à dire de Windows 7.
La première chose à faire est de mettre à jour Windows avec Windows Update. L'as tu fait ?

Parallels 5 n'a rien à voir avec cela. Je fais la même chose que toi avec Parallels 5 et XP, je lance Internet Explorer 8 et il s'ouvre immédiatement.


----------



## igfm (10 Février 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Si ce n'est pas Internet Explorer cela peut venir du système -comme tu le dis -c'est à dire de Windows 7.
> La première chose à faire est de mettre à jour Windows avec Windows Update. L'as tu fait ?
> 
> Parallels 5 n'a rien à voir avec cela. Je fais la même chose que toi avec Parallels 5 et XP, je lance Internet Explorer 8 et il s'ouvre immédiatement.



Oui, Windows 7, est bien mis à jour.

Pourquoi Parallels, parce que c'est ce logiciel, qui gère la machine virtuelle, et les connexions qui vont avec.

D'ailleurs, si je fais pas gaffe, j'ai d'autres soucis avec mes deux disques durs externes.
L'un est formaté pour Mac Os X, l'autre en NTFS pour y recevoir des fichiers Windows.
Mais çà, j'ai appris à le gérer normalement, et maintenant c'est impéc.

Quand elle marche bien, mon usine à gaz, et ben, j'suis super content.

Je vais pas me prendre la tête pour une connexion qui de temps en temps fait son petit caprice.

J'attends que les mecs de Parallels me répondent.

igfm


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Je vais pas me prendre la tête pour une connexion qui de temps en temps fait son petit caprice.
> igfm



Pour régler ton pb internet, le mieux et le plus aisé est d'être en 
mise en réseau partagée (p. 228 du guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels Desktop 5). "Ce type de mise en réseau permet à la machine virtuelle d'utiliser les connexions réseau actuelles de votre ordinateur physique.
Par défaut, la machine virtuelle utilise la Mise en réseau partagée car la configuration requière un minimum d'efforts de la part des utilisateurs."

Je suis en mise en réseau partagée et celà marche parfaitement.


----------



## chafpa (12 Février 2010)

Je me suis mis à tester Parallels 5 et je n'ai rien fait concernant ma connexion internet et elle fonctionne


----------



## godmickey (12 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
j'ai un problème avec les extensions de mes fichiers dans la machine virtuelle sous parallels desktop 4.
pour chaque extension, je vois souvent un "auto_file" qui se rajoute à la fin.
je ne sais pas d'où ça vient et comment résoudre le problème.

pouvez-vous m'aider ?

je vous remercie!


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Février 2010)

godmickey a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un problème avec les extensions de mes fichiers dans la machine virtuelle sous parallels desktop 4.
> pour chaque extension, je vois souvent un "auto_file" qui se rajoute à la fin.
> je ne sais pas d'où ça vient et comment résoudre le problème.
> ...



J'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC avec W98SE et désormais Parallels 3, 4 puis 5 avec XP. J'ai toujours fait une maintenance de mon PC et notamment avec un nettoyeur ou cleaner. J'ai toujours utilisé Easy Cleaner *(pour le registre et les fichiers inutiles seulement) * suite à différents tests que j'avais lu.
Voilà le lien pour le télécharger gratuitement si tu as ces OS: Windows 95/98/ME/NT 3.51 (ou ultérieures)/2000/XP: 

http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm

Car ton auto_file est généré par ton nettoyeur CCleaner. Voilà un lien le prouvant :

http://forum.piriform.com/lofiversion/index.php/t4912.html

Tu peux régler ton pb en suivant les conseils donnés en anglais ou en 
désinstallant Ccleaner. Je n'ai jamais eu avec Easy Cleaner le moindre auto_file. 
Un de mes collègues a eu des surprises en utilisant Ccleaner sur un serveur: il a enlevé la totalité d'une énorme base de données qu'il a fallu après réinstaller. La direction n'a pas trop apprécié il va s'en dire.

Parallels et la machine virtuelle générée par Parallels n'a bien entendu rien à voir avec 
ces extensions.


----------



## igfm (13 Février 2010)

godmickey a dit:


> Bonjour,
> j'ai un problème avec les extensions de mes fichiers dans la machine virtuelle sous parallels desktop 4.
> pour chaque extension, je vois souvent un "auto_file" qui se rajoute à la fin.
> je ne sais pas d'où ça vient et comment résoudre le problème.
> ...



Bonjour,

Sans aucune prétention, j'ai trouvé ceci, si cela peut aider...
http://kb.parallels.com/fr/6782

igfm 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 10h22 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 10h03 ----------




Jean-Miche a dit:


> Pour régler ton pb internet, le mieux et le plus aisé est d'être en
> mise en réseau partagée (p. 228 du guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels Desktop 5). "Ce type de mise en réseau permet à la machine virtuelle d'utiliser les connexions réseau actuelles de votre ordinateur physique.
> Par défaut, la machine virtuelle utilise la Mise en réseau partagée car la configuration requière un minimum d'efforts de la part des utilisateurs."
> 
> Je suis en mise en réseau partagée et celà marche parfaitement.



Bonjour Jean-Miche,

Dans la configuration de ma machine virtuelle, ma connexion est bien partagé.

Mais cela c'est fait tout seul, sans mon intervention.

igfm


----------



## godmickey (13 Février 2010)

merci à toi igfm, ton lien a résolu mon problème et à toi aussi Jean-Miche pour ta rapidité!


----------



## igfm (13 Février 2010)

godmickey a dit:


> merci à toi igfm, ton lien a résolu mon problème et à toi aussi Jean-Miche pour ta rapidité!



Y a pas de quoi.

Heureux que mon lien ait pu taider.


igfm


----------



## chafpa (13 Février 2010)

igfm a dit:


> Dans la configuration de ma machine virtuelle, ma connexion est bien partagé.
> 
> Mais cela c'est fait tout seul, sans mon intervention.


Je commence à tester Parallels et effectivement je n'ai rien eu à faire pour ma connexion Internet


----------



## lmmorin (14 Février 2010)

*Configuration : 
Imac 27 quad core
Snow Leopard osx 10.6.2
Parallels desktop 5 version 5.0.9308 revision  543599
Windows XP Pro 2002 service pack 3*

*Imprimantes  : Brother DCP-7030 et Canon ImageClass MF4150*

*Difficulté  : Il nest pas possible de faire imprimer les caractères suivants : **âäçèàéù **avec la configuration décrite  ci-dessus. Jobtiens plutôt des symboles inédits.*

*Jai  tenté sans succès de faire imprimer ces caractères à partir des  logiciels suivants installés sur XP : Word 2003 (à jour) Open Office (à  jour) et Outlook 2003 (à jour). *

*Notons quil ny a  pas de problème à taper ces caractères et à les enregistrer dans les  fichiers (exemple .doc).*

*De plus, jai réussi à  imprimer ces caractères en les inscrivant dans le template de Google  avec Firefox que jai installé dans XP. 

Cela na pas été possible avec  Internet Explorer. Toutefois certains documents obtenus sur Internet à  partir de Firefox ont le même problème lorsquon les impriment.*

*Avec le  format pdf, il ny a pas de problème lorsque jimprime.*

*Le  clavier Mac est installé en français pour le Canada : Canadien Multilingue  Standard.*

*Jai tenté sur les deux imprimantes  désignées ci-dessus sans succès.*

*Enfin, il ny a aucun  problème pour faire imprimer ces caractères avec la configuration  suivante : Imac 21 Duo core \ Snow Leopard osx 10.6.2 \ Parallels  desktop 5 version 5.0.9308 revision 543599 \ Windows 7, avec Word 2003  (à jour) et Outlook 2003 (à jour). *

*Merci  davance.*


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Février 2010)

lmmorin a dit:


> *Configuration :
> Imac 27 quad core
> Snow Leopard osx 10.6.2
> Parallels desktop 5 version 5.0.9308 revision  543599
> ...



Connais-tu ce document de la base de connaissances de Parallels, pour le clavier :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5965

Mon imprimante EPSON qui est installée complètement sur Windows XP Pro SP3 imprime les âäçèàéù et tous les autres caractères.

Je pense que tu n'as pas installé les derniers pilotes et logiciels (pour XP SP3) pour les 2 imprimantes sur la 1 ère machine. Il faudrait aller sur le site de Brother et de Canon pour le vérifier.


----------



## lmmorin (16 Février 2010)

Je ne crois pas avoir de problèmes de mappage de clavier puisque toutes les touches sont reconnus pour les caractères en cause : âçàèéù.

D'ailleurs je les tape à l'instant sur cette page à partir de Firefox installé sur Xp pro qui est une machine virtuel dans Parallel 5. Je peux même imprimer la présente page sans aucun problème. 

J'arrive également à taper ces caractères et à les enregistrer sans problème dans Word et Oulook 2003 (à jour) et dans la dernière version de Open Office, mais dans chacun de ces cas, je n'arrive pas à les imprimer.

Je n'utilise pas bootcamp.

Suivant les instructions de Parallels 5, il n'y a pas de drivers à installer avec la machine virtuelle Windows XP (ou autres) parce que l'imprimante installée  dans la machine virtuelle soit : Hp Color LASERJET 8500, agit universellement pour toutes imprimantes connectées au Mac.

Il y a même un avertissement de ne pas installer de Cd contenant des drivers d'imprimantes.

Est-il possible que le pilote de l'imprimante qui agit à titre universel pour toute les imprimantes n'a pas été testé avec une configuration "français Canada", ce qui expliquerait ton succès avec ta Epson?

Merci encore une fois !


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Février 2010)

lmmorin a dit:


> Suivant les instructions de Parallels 5, il n'y a pas de drivers à installer avec la machine virtuelle Windows XP (ou autres) parce que l'imprimante installée  dans la machine virtuelle soit : Hp Color LASERJET 8500, agit universellement pour toutes imprimantes connectées au Mac.
> 
> Il y a même un avertissement de ne pas installer de Cd contenant des drivers d'imprimantes.
> 
> ...



Je n'ai pas suivi les conseils de Parallels pour mon imprimante. 
J'ai installé les drivers et les logiciels pour PC, comme je l'avais fait avec mes 3 versions de Virtual PC. 

Je t'ai donné le lien de la base de connaissances avec le réglage clavier français. Fais donc cette modification, et teste tes 2 imprimantes.


----------



## lmmorin (17 Février 2010)

Merci pour ta recommandation.

J'ai installé de driver de l'imprimante en mode USB sur la machine virtuelle et ça fonctionne les caractères s'impriment.

Toutefois, il n'est plus possible de partager l'imprimante avec Mac OS.

Il faut à chaque fois fermer la machine virtuelle.

Je contourne le problème en branchant une seconde imprimante.

Dans la section Aide de Parallel 5 "Connecter les périphériques USB dans une machine virtuelle". 

Il prétende que pour conserver le partage il faut obligatoirement passer par le port LPT 1 et le driver de Hp déjà installé.

Y-t-il une autre façon d'obtenir le partage.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Février 2010)

lmmorin a dit:


> Merci pour ta recommandation.
> J'ai installé de driver de l'imprimante en mode USB sur la machine virtuelle et ça fonctionne les caractères s'impriment.



Je considère que j'ai 2 machines. Quand je suis sur le bureau Windows, j'allume mon imprimante et l'éteint quand j'ai terminé mon impression. 



lmmorin a dit:


> Toutefois, il n'est plus possible de partager l'imprimante avec Mac OS. Il faut à chaque fois fermer la machine virtuelle.



Exact.



lmmorin a dit:


> Je contourne le problème en branchant une seconde imprimante.



? C'est à dire ?



lmmorin a dit:


> Dans la section Aide de Parallel 5 "Connecter les périphériques USB dans une machine virtuelle". Il prétende que pour conserver le partage il faut obligatoirement passer par le port LPT 1 et le driver de Hp déjà installé.



La documentation de Parallels est très bien faite et elle ne prétend pas ... C'est un fait.
As-tu changé le réglage: " Le clavier Mac est installé en français pour le Canada : Canadien Multilingue Standard." *en clavier français.*
Le mieux est de suivre les conseils de Parallels car on peut partager l'imprimante avec Mac OS. Je t'ai expliqué mon installation pour t'aider seulement.


----------



## lmmorin (18 Février 2010)

J'ai installé l'imprimante Brother DCP-7030 sur Mac OSX et une imprimante Hp Laserjet 1020 sur la machine virtuelle XP Pro service pack 3. 

J'ai installé dans le port USB de la machine virtuelle XP pro le driver de la Hp Laserjet 1020.

Je peux me servir sans problème des deux imprimantes en même temps, grâce à Parallels desktop 5,  d'une part dans Mac osx et d'autre part la machine virtuelle XP pro.

Quant au mappage du clavier Canadien multilingue, il fonctionne très bien.

D'autre part, la configuration physique des claviers Canadien français et français France est totalement différente. On peut le voir dans les sites respectifs de Apple au Canada et en France. 

Je ne crois pas que l'installation de driver France français sur mon clavier Canadien multilingue fonctionnera et de toute façon la solution que notre échange a fait émerger me satisfait.

Je referai des tests avec le mode partage de Mac OsX et le driver Hp Color Laserjet 8500 de la machine virtuelle, suivant la prochaine mise à jour de Parallels desktop 5.

Merci pour ton aimable collaboration !


----------



## Naokor (20 Février 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai par erreur posté au mauvais endroit une question à propos de Parallels Desktop 5, si quelqu'un peut avoir la gentillesse de m'aider, cela serait fort appréciable 

http://forums.macg.co/applications/parallels-desktop-5-build-9310-a-297737.html#post5398202


Mes excuses pour cet espèce de double-post...
Merci d'avance


Cordialement

Nicolas


----------



## Azawakh (23 Février 2010)

Bonjour,
Je ne trouve pas comment augmenter la luminosité de mon Vista sur Parallels / Bootcamp. Je souhaite jouer à mon jeu préféré (Uru Live Online) qui a un affichage tout à fait normal sur mon portable Windows avec Vista, mais celui-ci est beaucoup trop sombre sur mon iMac avec Parallels et je ne parviens pas à trouver comment régler les paramètres de luminosité et de contraste.

Merci de votre aide 

iMac OS X 10.5.8
Processeur 3,09 GHz Intel Core 2 Duo
Mémoire 2Go 800 MHz DDR2 SDRAM
NVIDIA GeForce 8800 GS
Parallels Desktop 5 for Mac


----------



## chafpa (23 Février 2010)

Les touches F1 et F2 ne fonctionnent pas ? 

PS : Sous Parallels mais sans utiliser la partition Bootcamp, elles fonctionnent impec sur mon Imac !


----------



## Jean-Miche (23 Février 2010)

Azawakh a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Je ne trouve pas comment augmenter la luminosité de mon Vista sur Parallels / Bootcamp. Je souhaite jouer à mon jeu préféré (Uru Live Online) qui a un affichage tout à fait normal sur mon portable Windows avec Vista, mais celui-ci est beaucoup trop sombre sur mon iMac avec Parallels et je ne parviens pas à trouver comment régler les paramètres de luminosité et de contraste.
> 
> Merci de votre aide
> ...



Pour augmenter la luminosité dans Windows avec Parallels 5, il faut comme avec Mac OS, utiliser la touche F2 pour l'augmenter et la touche F1 pour la diminuer.
Tout ceci est dans l'aide Mac (rubriques d'aide) qui est disponible quand tu es sur le finder (dans les menus).

Je te laisse chercher pour le contraste toujours dans l'aide Mac car il y a différentes possibilités.


----------



## Shylvune (8 Mars 2010)

Bonjour.
J'ai un petit soucis de connexion avec Parallels 5. Sur Mac, je suis connecté à ma box en Wifi (elle est à coté de l'iMac, à moins d'un mètre) et j'ai aucun problème, c'est rapide et tout va bien. De même lorsque je boote Windows (7, 32bit) via Bootcamp.
Par contre, lorsque que je virtualise ma partition Bootcamp sous Parallels, le débit en prend un très sérieux coup. (J'ai testé en téléchargement, pas moyen de dépasser les 10 Ko/s, je tourne dans les 700 normalement)
J'ai essayé divers réglages via Parallels, mais rien n'améliore ma situation actuellement. (Shared Networking, Airport)

Des idées pour résoudre ce problème de débit assez gênant?


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Mars 2010)

Shylvune a dit:


> Bonjour.
> J'ai un petit soucis de connexion avec Parallels 5. Sur Mac, je suis connecté à ma box en Wifi (elle est à coté de l'iMac, à moins d'un mètre) et j'ai aucun problème, c'est rapide et tout va bien. De même lorsque je boote Windows (7, 32bit) via Bootcamp.
> Par contre, lorsque que je virtualise ma partition Bootcamp sous Parallels, le débit en prend un très sérieux coup. (J'ai testé en téléchargement, pas moyen de dépasser les 10 Ko/s, je tourne dans les 700 normalement)
> J'ai essayé divers réglages via Parallels, mais rien n'améliore ma situation actuellement. (Shared Networking, Airport)
> Des idées pour résoudre ce problème de débit assez gênant?



Je pense que Boot Camp a mal été intégré à Parallels.
Je te renvoie à la page 255 (Utiliser la partition Boot Camp dans une machine virtuelle) du guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels Desktp dont voici le lien sur le site de Parallels (tu peux le sauvegarder) :

http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v5/docs/fr/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide.pdf


----------



## Shylvune (8 Mars 2010)

Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "mal intégré à Parallels"?
En tout cas j'ai lu la section du manuel que tu m'as envoyé, et il me semble que j'ai fais tout comme ils l'indiquent lors de l'installation de ma machine virtuelle.


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Mars 2010)

Shylvune a dit:


> Qu'est-ce que tu veux dire par "mal intégré à Parallels"?
> En tout cas j'ai lu la section du manuel que tu m'as envoyé, et il me semble que j'ai fais tout comme ils l'indiquent lors de l'installation de ma machine virtuelle.



Par mal intégré à Parallels, je voulais dire que tu n'avais *pas forcément tout eu le temps de lire dans le détail* ce qui concerne: utiliser la partition Boot Camp dans une machine virtuelle. C'était également dans le guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels Desktp ou dans un document plus condensé ?

D'ailleurs, tu dis :" il me *semble* que j'ai fait tout comme ils l'indiquent lors de l'installation de ma machine virtuelle".

Comme Windows marche parfaitement avec Boot Camp, le mieux serait d'après moi de désinstaller Parallels en suivant la procédure qui toujours dans le guide de l'utilisateur est page 31. Puis de réinstaller Parallels 5 et de suivre comme indiqué la procédure du guide de l'utilisateur :  Utiliser la partition Boot Camp dans une machine virtuelle. Tu ferais sans doute mieux d'imprimer la procédure.


----------



## Jerome_C (12 Mars 2010)

Allez, avoue JM, c'est TOI qui l'a rédigé cette doc parallels, hein ? hein ???


----------



## Jean-Miche (12 Mars 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Allez, avoue JM, c'est TOI qui l'a rédigé cette doc parallels, hein ? hein ???



C'est trop d'honneur que tu me fais. 

La documentation a sans doute été faite en anglais d'abord puisque Parallels est un éditeur US et a été traduite en français, comme elle est traduite dans d'autres langues puisque le site de Parallels est en chinois, chinois traditionnel, allemand, italien, japonais, russe, espagnol. 

Parallels a été déjà vendu à 2 millions d'exemplaires, et comme les résultats de comparaison entre Parallels 5 et Fusion 3 de VMWare sont toujours en faveur de Parallels, il n'y a pas de raison que cela ne continue pas.


----------



## Alya (16 Avril 2010)

Bonjour, 
Pour pouvoir utiliser AutodCad sur mon mac j'ai installé windows en parallels mais j'ai installé un windows XP qui visiblement à quelques soucis et donc j'aimerais le désinstaller pour installer une autre version plus récente de windows. Je n'ai pas trouvé sur le forum de réponse à cette question...
Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider? C'est assez urgent...
D'avance merci.


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Avril 2010)

Alya a dit:


> Bonjour,  Pour pouvoir utiliser AutodCad sur mon mac j'ai installé windows en parallels mais j'ai installé un windows XP qui visiblement à quelques soucis et donc j'aimerais le désinstaller pour installer une autre version plus récente de windows. Je n'ai pas trouvé sur le forum de réponse à cette question...
> Quelqu'un saurait-il m'aider? C'est assez urgent...
> D'avance merci.



Quel souci a XP avec Parallels 5 ?
J'ai XP Pro et tout marche parfaitement. Je n'utilise pas Autocad mais Office 2007.
Il vaut mieux faire des sauvegardes de ta machine existante. Voir le guide de l'utilisateur page 242 (lien du guide plus bas).

Ce que je te conseille, c'est de créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle sur laquelle tu installerais ton nouvel OS W 7 ? et autocad.
Tu as le choix entre une installation Mode Windows Express, Mode d'installation typique, Mode d'installation personnalisée
C'est à partir de la page 74 du guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels 5 dont voici le lien en ligne (que tu peux sauvegarder) :

http://download.parallels.com/desktop/v5/docs/fr/Parallels_Desktop_Users_Guide.pdf

Une fois que tu auras les 2 machines il te suffira de désinstaller la première. Voir le guide à nouveau.


----------



## Alya (16 Avril 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Quel souci a XP avec Parallels 5 ?
> J'ai XP Pro et tout marche parfaitement. Je n'utilise pas Autocad mais Office 2007.
> Il vaut mieux faire des sauvegardes de ta machine existante. Voir le guide de l'utilisateur page 242 (lien du guide plus bas).
> 
> ...




J'ai des messages d'erreur et impossible de ré-ouvrir AutoCad 2009 alors que j'ai installé win uniquement pour ce programme et acheter parallels pour rien ça m'embête... 
Merci pour ta réponse, je vais essayer ça. Encore merci!!


----------



## Jerome_C (16 Avril 2010)

Autocad à mon avis ça doit avoir des prérequis graphiques lourds (pour l'utilisation de la carte graphique notamment), comme un - gros - jeu, or une machine virtuelle pour les jeux (avec parallels ou autre chose) c'est clairement pas la panacée. Tu devrais t'orienter sur un dual boot (boot camp) avec ton windows en 2ème système, là le mac se comporte 100% comme un PC normal et c'est plus du tout la même chose.


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Avril 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Autocad à mon avis ça doit avoir des prérequis graphiques lourds (pour l'utilisation de la carte graphique notamment), comme un - gros - jeu, or une machine virtuelle pour les jeux (avec parallels ou autre chose) c'est clairement pas la panacée. Tu devrais t'orienter sur un dual boot (boot camp) avec ton windows en 2ème système, là le mac se comporte 100% comme un PC normal et c'est plus du tout la même chose.





Alya a dit:


> J'ai des messages d'erreur et impossible de ré-ouvrir AutoCad 2009 alors que j'ai installé win uniquement pour ce programme et acheter parallels pour rien ça m'embête...
> Merci pour ta réponse, je vais essayer ça. Encore merci!!



Je vous renvoie à un de mes messages annonçant que Autodesk et Parallels signent pour les gammes 2011 :

http://forums.macg.co/5433980-post360.html

ainsi qu'à un autre message concernant des tests faits par MacG, MacTech, SVMMac pour des logiciels de virtualisation :

http://forums.macg.co/5391210-post347.html


----------



## Jellybass (18 Avril 2010)

Bonjour à tous.  J'ai installé Windows 7 via Parallels 5 sur mon MacBook (Core 2 Duo 2Ghz, 3Go RAM et GMA950).  Tout marche mais la machine virtuelle met près de 10 minutes à se lancer, et puis les perfs ne sont pas mirobolantes. OS X en particulier devient très lent.  Pensez-vous que c'est normal vu l'âge de ma machine ? Quelles différences constaterais-je sur un MBP 13" récent ?  Merci de vos réponses.


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Avril 2010)

Jellybass a dit:


> Bonjour à tous.  J'ai installé Windows 7 via Parallels 5 sur mon MacBook (Core 2 Duo 2Ghz, 3Go RAM et GMA950).  Tout marche mais la machine virtuelle met près de 10 minutes à se lancer, et puis les perfs ne sont pas mirobolantes. OS X en particulier devient très lent.  Pensez-vous que c'est normal vu l'âge de ma machine ? Quelles différences constaterais-je sur un MBP 13" récent ?  Merci de vos réponses.



Quelle RAM as-tu affecté à Parallels ?
Il vaut mieux laisser Parallels régler ce paramètre automatiquement, car plus tu affectes de mémoire -alors que Parallels n'en a pas besoin- et plus tout devient lent.

Je te donne le lien de l'essai de Parallels par SVMMac, qui au contraire adore la vitesse en W7 :

http://www.cijoint.fr/cj201002/cijj0cKHDR.pdf


----------



## DBJFIREMAN (30 Avril 2010)

Salut a tous!
Entre OS X et windows 7 professionnel, combien de Giga sa me prendre comme place!
je pose cette question car je souhaite me prendre un SSD qui me restreint en taille


----------



## Jean-Miche (2 Mai 2010)

DBJFIREMAN a dit:


> Salut a tous!
> Entre OS X et windows 7 professionnel, combien de Giga sa me prendre comme place!
> je pose cette question car je souhaite me prendre un SSD qui me restreint en taille



Voilà ce qui est spécifié sur le site de Parallels: 

*Mémoire* requise	1 Go de RAM (2 Go conseillé pour faire tourner Windows Vista et Windows 7). Prise en charge de n'importe quelle configuration mémoire (jusqu'à 16 Go), sans modifier votre système hôte
*Espace disque* 
Installation du logiciel : 450 Mo d'espace disque disponible pour installer Parallels Desktop 5 pour Mac (plus de l'espace à allouer à votre machine virtuelle).

*Installation de la machine virtuelle* : L'allocation de l'espace disque dur pour les machines virtuelles dépend du système d'exploitation invité. 15 Go d'espace disque dur disponible est conseillé par machine virtuelle pour Windows et Linux."

Mais pour l'installation de la machine virtuelle, tu as aussi le choix de *faire une installation personnalisée* :

"Installation personnalisée:
Ce mode d'installation n'est destiné qu'aux utilisateurs expérimentés. Il permet à l'utilisateur de créer des configurations autres que les configurations typiques. Dans ce mode, l'utilisateur est invité à indiquer de telles options pour le matériel de base comme le montant de RAM, *la taille et le format d'un disque dur virtuel *et les paramètres de mise en réseau...
*Pour en savoir plus sur le mode d'installation, reportez-vous au Mode d'installation personnalisé (p. 86*)."

Guide de l'utilisateur de Parallels 5

Tu peux avec cette installation *utiliser un disque extensible *: à l'origine, il est petit. Sa taille augmente à mesure que tu ajoutes des applications et des données à la machine virtuelle.


----------



## giloo1 (16 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

voila je viens d'installer Parallels V5 sur mon Imac.
Pour l'instant pas de pb mais au moment ou j'allais installer Autocad (version cracké), Je me suis demandé s'il ne me fallait pas un antivirus afin de protéger l'ordi quand je suis sur la partition windows.
De manière générale je ne vais jamais sur internet depuis windows.
mais existe t'il des bons antivirus gratuit ??

Merci de vos réponses.

Gil


----------



## Jellybass (16 Mai 2010)

Bonjour,

J'imagine que tu as lu la charte du forum et donc tu dois connaître la position de MacG vis-à-vis du piratage. :modo:

Pour répondre à ta question, Parallels est livré avec le très bon anti-vrirus Kaspersky. Mais tu dois le savoir si tu as payé ta licence Parallels...


----------



## raph84 (28 Mai 2010)

Bonjour à tous!
Je viens tout juste d'acquérir mon premier mac (un macbook pro i5) et j'ai besoin d'installer des logiciels tournants sur windows.
J'ai installé de ce fait Parallels 4, puis windows 7.
Ensuite j'ai installé Parallels tools, et là j'ai un message d'erreur: Windows n'arrive pas à accéder à //.psf 
Bon ce sont des backslash mais je ne sais pas comment les faire avec le clavier mac.. 

J'ai vérifié la config de Parallels dans la partie "shared folder"...

Le réseau marche depuis windows...

Y a-t-il un problème de compatibilité entre Parallels 4 et win 7 ??


----------



## qsdfg (28 Mai 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu peux avec cette installation *utiliser un disque extensible *: à l'origine, il est petit. Sa taille augmente à mesure que tu ajoutes des applications et des données à la machine virtuelle.



À ce propos, c'est le choix que j'ai fait du disque extensible. 
Je ne sais plus la taille que j'avais choisi à l'origine, mais je pense que c'était aux alentour de 20 Go car je ne me sert pas beaucoup de XP.
Ça doit faire environ 2 ans et depuis la taille à "explosé" 
Mon disque fait aujourd'hui soit 38 Go soit 49 Go car je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a ces 2 données.



À *Documents/Parallels/documents/Parallels (1).pvm* celui-ci fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







37,59 Go sur le disque créé le 01/08/08


Et d'autre part à *Documents/Parallels/documents/Parallels/winxp.hdd* celui-ci fait 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







49,21 Go sur le disque créé le 01/08/08
 Je ne comprends pas à quoi correspondent ces 2 fichiers énormes, et comment se fait-il qu'ils soient devenus aussi grands alors que n'ai quasiment rien sur XP, me servant de OSX, 

Y-a-t-il moyen de le ou les faire maigrir ? Éventuellement puis-je en supprimer 1 ?


----------



## Jerome_C (30 Mai 2010)

raph84 a dit:


> Y a-t-il un problème de compatibilité entre Parallels 4 et win 7 ??



Il me semble bien que oui, à vérifier. Cherche sur le site de support de parallels, il est très complet.


----------



## max--13 (16 Juillet 2010)

Bonjour,

Voilà j'ai un gros problème, j'ai fais une partition pour Windows 7 (avec 64 Go par defaut) et j'aimerais la réduire à 25 Go donc je suis aller dans la configuration de ma partition et j'ai cliqué sur "Redimensionnement" puis j'ai descendu jusqu'à 25 Go. 

Tout à bien fonctionné seulement voilà, je n'ai récupéré aucun Go sur l'espace disque du MAC en gros, 39 Go ont tout simplement disparu de mon ordinateur. Que faire pour les récupérer?


----------



## Jean-Miche (16 Juillet 2010)

max--13 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Voilà j'ai un gros problème, j'ai fais une partition pour Windows 7 (avec 64 Go par defaut) et j'aimerais la réduire à 25 Go donc je suis aller dans la configuration de ma partition et j'ai cliqué sur "Redimensionnement" puis j'ai descendu jusqu'à 25 Go.
> 
> Tout à bien fonctionné seulement voilà, je n'ai récupéré aucun Go sur l'espace disque du MAC en gros, 39 Go ont tout simplement disparu de mon ordinateur. Que faire pour les récupérer?



As-tu bien lu l'aide dans les menus de Parallels 5 :

"Sélectionnez l'option Redimensionner le fichier si vous voulez changer la taille du système de fichiers :

- Si vous *sélectionnez l'option Redimensionner le système de fichiers *lorsque vous diminuez la taille du disque, le disque sera réduit par la suppression de l'espace non alloué et la réduction de la taille des partitions du disque. 

- Si vous *décochez l'option Redimensionner le système de fichiers *lorsque vous diminuez la taille du disque, vous pourrez supprimer l'espace non alloué du disque uniquement et les partitions du disque n'en seront pas affectées."

Quelle option as-tu choisie ?
Je dirais la seconde. Puisque là tu as encore la partition initiale.
Tu aurais choisi la première, tu aurais eu une réduction de la partition.


----------



## max--13 (17 Juillet 2010)

et bien non justement j'ai choisi la première option vu que la case est déjà coché et que j'ai rien touché d'autre...

c'est quand même bizarre puisque quand je regarde la taille du fichier .pvm, la taille est bien réduite...


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Juillet 2010)

max--13 a dit:


> et bien non justement j'ai choisi la première option vu que la case est déjà coché et que j'ai rien touché d'autre...
> c'est quand même bizarre puisque quand je regarde la taille du fichier .pvm, la taille est bien réduite...



Je te fais 3 miniatures:
- ma machine virtuelle XP fait *33,96 Go*
- mon disque C sur Windows ne fait que *31,2 Go*
- le redimensionnement ne concerne *que le disque C sur Windows* donc *31,2 Go*
Et pas la machine virtuelle.

Pour avoir le moins de disque possible pour la machine virtuelle, le mieux serait que tu recrées une autre machine virtuelle et qu'au moment de l'installation, tu demandes une installation personnalisée (je te renvoie à l'aide).
Tu pourras alors créer" *un disque au format extensible*. Un format de disque dur virtuel. *A l'origine, il est petit*. Sa taille augmente à mesure que tu ajoutes des applications et des données à *la machine virtuelle.*" 
aide de Parallels 5


----------



## max--13 (18 Juillet 2010)

Ok merci je vais faire ça..


----------



## qsdfg (18 Juillet 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> À ce propos, c'est le choix que j'ai fait du disque extensible.
> Je ne sais plus la taille que j'avais choisi à l'origine, mais je pense que c'était aux alentour de 20 Go car je ne me sert pas beaucoup de XP.
> Ça doit faire environ 2 ans et depuis la taille à "explosé"
> Mon disque fait aujourd'hui soit 38 Go soit 49 Go car je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a ces 2 données.
> ...





Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te fais 3 miniatures:
> - ma machine virtuelle XP fait *33,96 Go*
> - mon disque C sur Windows ne fait que *31,2 Go*
> - le redimensionnement ne concerne *que le disque C sur Windows* donc *31,2 Go*
> ...



Sur un clone, je me suis exercé à quelques tests, et j'ai découvert que pour compresser mon disque, ça n'était pas possible, et parmi les causes possibles, j'ai trouvé que la présence de snapshoot, était incompatible avec la compression.
En supprimant ces snapshoots (ce qui est assez long), il m'a été possible de compresser le disque.
*Documents/Parallels/documents/Parallels (1).pvm *redevient à 20 Go, mais *Documents/Parallels/documents/Parallels/winxp.hdd *ne change pas de taille, et  fait toujours  49,21 Go.

Je suis satisfait (enfin, en partie :mouais, mais ne comprends pas tous ces écarts de taille.


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Juillet 2010)

qsdfg a dit:


> À ce propos, c'est le choix que j'ai fait du disque extensible. Je ne sais plus la taille que j'avais choisi à l'origine, mais je pense que c'était aux alentour de 20 Go car je ne me sert pas beaucoup de XP.



En fait dans le cas de l'installation personnalisée, tu choisis une taille pour le disque extensible. Mais il suffit de prendre la taille mini qui est spécifiée sur les documents de Microsoft. Moi qui est XP Pro, il est mentionné 1,5 Go d'espace disponible. Il suffit de mettre cette taille. Pourquoi mettre 20 Go alors que le disque grandira au fur et à mesure des logiciels ou jeux que tu installeras. 




qsdfg a dit:


> Ça doit faire environ 2 ans et depuis la taille à "explosé"  Mon disque fait aujourd'hui soit 38 Go soit 49 Go car je ne comprends pas pourquoi il y a ces 2 données.





qsdfg a dit:


> Sur un clone, je me suis exercé à quelques tests, et j'ai découvert que pour compresser mon disque, ça n'était pas possible, et parmi les causes possibles, j'ai trouvé que la présence de *snapshoot*, était incompatible avec la compression.
> *En supprimant ces snapshoots (ce qui est assez long), il m'a été possible de compresser le disque.*
> *Documents/Parallels/documents/Parallels (1).pvm *redevient à 20 Go, mais *Documents/Parallels/documents/Parallels/winxp.hdd *ne change pas de taille, et  fait toujours  49,21 Go.
> 
> Je suis satisfait (enfin, en partie :mouais, mais ne comprends pas tous ces écarts de taille.



Pourrais-tu faire des miniatures avec tes 20 Go et tes  49,21 Go. Car je n'ai pas de winxp.hdd sur ma machine du tout alors que nous avons le même OS.
Comme tu le dis les snapshots prennent de la place. Mais tu peux faire également de la maintenance. Voilà ce que je fais régulièrement:

1 - Mettre à jour Windows avec *Windows Update*

2 - *Enlever les fichiers inutiles, s&#8217;occuper du registre* avec Easy Cleaner
Je donne le lien direct d'*Easy Cleaner* (valable que jusqu'à XP) qui doit être utilisé seulement pour *le registre, les fichiers inutiles et le démarrage *. 
Il permet d'accélérer le PC, de gagner de l'espace disque, d'augmenter son utilité en effacant les entrées invalides de la base de registre, les fichiers inutiles, les liens obsolètes. 
Je le recommande car on accumule dans le registre...Et la vitesse s'en ressent.
Mon beau-frère a récupéré 1,5 Go avec Easy Cleaner!!!!!
Voilà le lien de l'éditeur. L'utilitaire, le lien :

http://personal.inet.fi/business/toniarts/ecleane.htm

Et vider la poubelle.

3- *Maintenance*:

Faire régulièrement une défragmentation. La première défragmentation sera longue si aucune n&#8217;a jamais été faite. Puis les autres seront beaucoup plus rapides. Un lien à ce sujet tiré de Micro Hebdo:

http://www.01net.com/article/243616.html

Tu devrais gagner de l'espace disque. Je ne me suis jamais servi des snapshots qui prennent de la place. Je te renvoie à l'aide de Parallels où il y a une rubrique Gérer les snapshots, pour les enlever.

Mon disque n'a jamais grossi comme le tien et pour cause. Et je suis très content de Parallels 5.


----------



## daniel990 (10 Septembre 2010)

Est possible d'installer un windows non officiel via parallèle ?


----------



## Florian1293 (10 Septembre 2010)

Oui. Aucun soucis!


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Septembre 2010)

daniel990 a dit:


> Est possible d'installer un windows non officiel via parallèle ?



Parallels est très clair avec les Windows OEM. Ils ne marchent pas du tout; il faut un Windows vendu en boîte. 

Voilà la note technique issue de la base de connaissances de Parallels :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/5129

Acheter *Windows 7 neuf 199 &#8364;*, cela représente un coût de 55 centimes par jour et ce pendant un an. Même pas le coût d'un café.


----------



## Florian1293 (10 Septembre 2010)

Et je confirme qu'il est possible d'installer n'"importe" quel version de Windows...


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Septembre 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Et je confirme qu'il est possible d'installer n'"importe" quel version de Windows...



Voilà un copier-coller du site de Parallels :

"Configuration logicielle requise pour les OS invités dans les machines virtuelles

Prend en charge les systèmes d'exploitation de la machine virtuelle 32- et 64-bits tels que Windows, Linux et Solaris &#8212; *non inclus*.

OS invité
*(32 bits)* 

*Windows :*

3.1
3.11
95
98
NT
NT Server
Professional 2000
Server 2000
Server 2003
Server 2008
XP Professional et Home Edition
Vista Business, Ultimate, Enterprise,
Home et Home Premium
Windows 7

OS invité
*(64 bits)*

*Windows :*

Server 2003
Server 2008
XP Professional
Vistas Business, Enterprise et Ultimate
Windows 7"

J'ai eu 3 versions de Virtual PC avant d'avoir mes 3 versions de Parallels (maintenant Parallels 5). Virtual PC fournissait également Windows.
J'ai donc un disque OEM de Windows. Je l'ai installé avec Parallels sur une autre machine virtuelle que celle que j'utilise habituellement avec XP.

J'ai donc fait  une miniature de mon écran avec ce Windows OEM et une seconde démontrant que j'ai un Windows en 16 bits, ie on ne peut rien faire d'un tel Windows OEM. 

Ce qui vient confirmer la note technique de Parallels sur les OEM.
L'achat d'un *Windows en boîte* c'est à dire chez les distributeurs et *non OEM *paraît à Parallels l'éditeur de Parallels 5 la meilleure des solutions.
*Et pour cause.*


----------



## Florian1293 (11 Septembre 2010)

Tu nous sors quoi comme windows? 3.1? 3.11? 95? Moi je pensais à XP au minimum....


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Septembre 2010)

Florian1293 a dit:


> Tu nous sors quoi comme windows? 3.1? 3.11? 95? Moi je pensais à XP au minimum....



Je te renvoie au sujet VMware Fusion ou Parallel ? et notamment aux essais qui ont été faits par SVMMac le numéro 1 de la presse Mac avec différents Windows. Le lien général du sujet :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966-18.html

Et le lien particulier pour les essais de SVMMac :

http://forums.macg.co/5391210-post347.html


----------



## jeje66 (17 Septembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,
j'ai un imac 21" sous snow léopard 10.6.4 et je viens d'acheter parallels desktop 6

j'ain installé win7 64 bits sur mac en machine virtuelle, au début win7 fonctionnait impec, depuis peu (je sais pas si j'ai touché à une config) quand je  vais sur win7 le clavier ne fonctionne pas.
je suis obligé de choisir dans config parallels ----usb----apple keyboard, la il fonctionne sur win7 mais pas sur mac!!!

de plus je trouve win7 très  instable il ne réponds pas a part dans le mode cohérence.

une idée???

merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Jean-Miche (17 Septembre 2010)

jeje66 a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> j'ai un imac 21" sous snow léopard 10.6.4 et je viens d'acheter parallels desktop 6
> 
> j'ain installé win7 64 bits sur mac en machine virtuelle, au début win7 fonctionnait impec, depuis peu (je sais pas si j'ai touché à une config) quand je  vais sur win7 le clavier ne fonctionne pas.
> ...



Pour le pb du clavier, je te renvoie à cette note technique de la base de connaissances de Parallels :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/8634

Base de connaissances dont voici le lien général :

http://kb.parallels.com/

Quel Windows as-tu ? OEM ou acheté en boîte chez un distributeur ?


----------



## jeje66 (18 Septembre 2010)

merci jean miche tout est rentré dans l'ordre,
autre petit soucis qui a été sans doute relevé dans ce forum, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution.
quand je bascule sous win7 j'ai des touches qui ne correspondent pas du style @ qui donne ² etc...
un solution?

merci!!!!


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Septembre 2010)

jeje66 a dit:


> merci jean miche tout est rentré dans l'ordre,
> autre petit soucis qui a été sans doute relevé dans ce forum, mais je n'ai trouvé aucune solution.
> quand je bascule sous win7 j'ai des touches qui ne correspondent pas du style @ qui donne ² etc...
> un solution?
> ...



Je te renvoie à un de mes messages :

http://forums.macg.co/6321451-post343.html


----------



## Abikalel (7 Octobre 2010)

Bonsoir, 

désolé de venir comme un cheveux sur la soupe, 

j'ai récemment acquis un macbook pro, et j'aimerais utilisé un système pour faire tourner windows (que j'utiliserais principalement pour les jeux). 

J'ai pensé à Parallels pour pouvoir continuer à utiliser OSX tout en jouant (iTunes, internet, ..), et je me demandais si le logiciel était forcément payant ? Pour ce que j'en ferais, cela m'embêterait de dépenser 79. J'y installerai Windows XP Pro si cela peu aider. 

Au pire des cas, je me tournerais vers Boot camp, mais j'aimerais éviter ..

Merci d'avance, cordialement.


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Octobre 2010)

Abikalel a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> désolé de venir comme un cheveux sur la soupe,
> 
> J'ai récemment acquis un macbook pro, et j'aimerais utiliser un système pour faire tourner windows (que j'utiliserais principalement pour les jeux).
> ...



Le prix de Parallels 6 est bien de 80  mais tu peux trouver des prix plus intéressants.
L'avantage de Parallels 6 est d'accéder à Windows sans être obligé de booter alors que l'on est obligé de le faire avec Boot Camp.

Je te donne le lien des essais récents de Parallels 6 par Ars Technica :

http://forums.macg.co/6697772-post366.html


----------



## Florian1293 (8 Octobre 2010)

Abikalel a dit:


> (que j'utiliserais principalement pour les jeux).



Quel jeux?


----------



## Jerome_C (8 Octobre 2010)

Si tu continues à écouter itunes en jouant, je suppose qu'il ne s'agit pas de gros jeux graphiques... car pour ceux là (à ma connaissance) la virtualisation ne permet pas à un accès complet à la carte graphique, on ne peut pas les faire tourner. Dans ce cas, il faut du bootcamp et démarrer direct sous windows pour jouer "comme sur un PC".

Si tu veux tester la virtualisation, il y a VirtualBox qui est gratuit et performant et te permet de te faire une idée. Après il y a des différences entre Parallels Desktop / VirtualBox / VMWare, mais au niveau exploitation de la carte graphique je ne sais pas s'il y en a vraiment aucun capable de faire tourner ce type de jeux.

Sinon tu joues à StarCraft II (et tu n'écoutes pas itunes !!!) qui marche très bien sous Mac OS X


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Octobre 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Après il y a des différences entre Parallels Desktop / VirtualBox / VMWare, mais au niveau exploitation de la carte graphique je ne sais pas s'il y en a vraiment aucun capable de faire tourner ce type de jeux.



Çà n'est pas l'avis de Ars Technica : 

"Ars Technica propose un test complet de Parallels Desktop 6. *Selon le testeur, c'est la première fois qu'une solution de virtualisation offre des performances dignes de ce nom avec des jeux 3D.* D'autre part, cette mouture est très stable. Ce ne fut pas toujours le cas par le passé avec ce logiciel." news de MacG 

Je te renvoie au lien que j'ai donné plus haut et je te donne à nouveau le test d'Ars Technica directement :

http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2010/09/parallels-desktop-6-the-ars-review.ars/


----------



## cri13200 (13 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
Je suis un petit nouveau!
De viens de passer de l'univers pc à mac!
Une découverte pour moi.
Déja des questions.....
Je possède parallel bien sur. J'ai quelques dossiers (xxxx.exe) exécutables pour pc que j'ai téléchargé via mac. Je voudrai les "basculer" sur mon "pc virtuel" donc via parallel.
Comment faire?
Merci


----------



## Jerome_C (14 Octobre 2010)

Dans les options de ta machine virtuelle dans l'onglet options il y a une section partage qui te permet de régler le partage du mac depuis la VM. Pour l'inverse je ne sais plus, il me semble que c'est via les parallels tools (à vérifier).


----------



## jeje66 (18 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,
question bête car je n'ai pas pu trouver le bon réglage.
est il possible que parallels s'exécute automatiquement a l'affichage du bureau sur mac?.
merci pour les réponses


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Octobre 2010)

Oui tu mets PD en ouverture de session (click droit dans le dock sur l'icône PD / sous menu option) et tu configures ta VM avec démarrage auto au lancement de PD (options de la VM sous PD / onglet option).


----------



## jeje66 (25 Octobre 2010)

Merci à toi jérômec!!!!

j'ai un autre petit problème!! assez vicieux
sous parallels 6 j'ai un bug au niveau de l'affichage cohérence.
pour l'info j'ai Snow leopard 10.6.4 parallels 6 et  win7 64bits avec le mappage du clavier apple

je m'explique, quand je suis sur un prog windows par exemple devis et facturation 2010 ebp
je tape mon texte de mon devis et à un moment donné j'ai l'écran qui saute une fraction de seconde sur mon logiciel ça me fait une sélection de mon texte et comme je suis en train d'écrire ça efface tout!!!

on dirait qu'aléatoirement la touche"entrée" s'active ce qui sélectionne le texte que je suis en train d'écrire.

quelqu'un à t-il eu ce genre de bug sous parallels 6 ? c'est assez pénible !! je précise que ce problème est uniquement sur le mode d'affichage cohérence.


merci pour vos réponses


----------



## nomdezeus (26 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,


Je possède un imac 27 2,66 Ghz Intel Core i5 4 coeurs, mémoire 4 Go «1067» Mhz DDR3 .

Nouveau venu dans le monde du Mac, je persévère...Nomdezeus!

Les questions qui me préoccupe sont les suivantes.
Je me suis lancé dans la Mao avec Ableton, cependant un de mes amis me propose une initiation rapide en Mao. Le blème, il travaille sur Cubase avec de nombreux plugins, le tout sur Windows.

Jai donc installé bootcamp et windows 7 64 b, antivir,  cubase etc...

Ce nest pas très confortable de devoir rebooter constamment, dautre part impossible de copier des fichiers dun HD à lautre.

Alors, si jai bien compris les différents posts:, je peux installer  // 6 qui utilisera la partition Win, sur laquelle le win 7 est déjà installée.

Quid de mes interrogations?

Ne me dites pas que je dois réinstaller win 7 sous //?

// est il stable et fiable, ne devais je pas me contenter de bootcamp?

Si jai bien compris, Mac gère la mémoire Ram différemment de windows, si jajoute Parallels, ne devrais-je pas augmenter ma mémoire Ram? (Mac os, win 7, logiciels Mao, plugins, parallels). Je cherche à garder mes vitesses daccès, super bonnes sur Mac.


Ai-je bien fait dinstaller bootcamp avant //? D'après ce que jai lu, oui...

A tous et à toutes qui prennent le temps de me répondre, merci.


----------



## Jean-Miche (28 Octobre 2010)

nomdezeus a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> 
> Je possède un imac 27 2,66 Ghz Intel Core i5 4 coeurs, mémoire 4 Go «1067» Mhz DDR3 .
> ...



Tu as très bien fait d'installer Windows d'abord sur Boot Camp. Avec Parallels 6, "tu pourras Utiliser la partition Boot Camp dans une machine virtuelle.
Tu pourras booter dans ta partition Boot Camp à partir de la machine virtuelle Parallels ou l'utiliser en bootant dans la partition Windows.

Restrictions: 

Il y a un certain nombre de restrictions pour une machine virtuelle Parallels qui utilise la partition Boot Camp Windows en tant que volume bootable:
&#61607; Elle ne peut pas être mise en pause 
&#61607; Elle ne peut pas avoir de snapshots et fonctionner en Mode Sans échec 
&#61607; Elle ne peut pas être compressée."

Aide de Parallels 6 dans les menus de Parallels 

Pour la mémoire à affecter à la machine virtuelle, je te renvoie à un autre de mes messages :

http://forums.macg.co/6944055-post2.html

Je te renvoie également aux tests de Parallels 6 faits par Ars Technica :

http://forums.macg.co/6697772-post366.html


----------



## jeje66 (3 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour,
Personne à eu mon problème????
j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve rien
uniquement en mode cohérence la fenêtre d'un prog sous win 7 se réduit un peu et se remet normalement tout ça aléatoirement.
c'est très énervant!!


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Novembre 2010)

jeje66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Personne à eu mon problème????
> j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve rien
> uniquement en mode cohérence la fenêtre d'un prog sous win 7 se réduit un peu et se remet normalement tout ça aléatoirement.
> c'est très énervant!!



Je te renvoie au sujet VMware Fusion ou Parallel ? où sont annoncées les mise à jour. Voilà le lien :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966-19.html#post6944275

et plus particulièrement ce message-ci :

http://forums.macg.co/6944275-post367.html

Si tu n'as pas Parallels 6, voilà les nouveautés apportées par cette version :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/8870

Il te suffit de mettre à jour ta version de Parallels en achetant une mise à jour chez un distributeur français pour environ 50 .

Je n'ai jamais eu ce que tu décris personnellement. Je te renvoie aux tests effectués par Ars Technica de Parallels 6 :

http://forums.macg.co/6697772-post366.html


----------



## jeje66 (4 Novembre 2010)

merci pour ta réponse jean miche,
j'ai bien parallels 6 avec win 7 64bits sur mac os snow leopard 10.6.4
avec parallels 5 j'avais pas ce problème
je suis vraiment embête car le mode cohérence est le mode qui me convient le mieux.


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Novembre 2010)

jeje66 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Personne à eu mon problème????
> j'ai beau chercher je ne trouve rien
> uniquement en mode cohérence la fenêtre d'un prog sous win 7 se réduit un peu et se remet normalement tout ça aléatoirement.
> c'est très énervant!!



Quel est le programme posant pb ?



jeje66 a dit:


> merci pour ta réponse jean miche,
> j'ai bien parallels 6 avec win 7 64bits sur mac os snow leopard 10.6.4
> avec parallels 5 j'avais pas ce problème
> je suis vraiment embête car le mode cohérence est le mode qui me convient le mieux.



As-tu fait la mise à jour pour Parallels 6 ? 
Tu avais déjà Windows 7 64 bits avec Parallels 5 ou as-tu fait la mise à niveau de Parallels 5 en Parallels 6 et en même temps une mise à jour de Windows pour arriver à Windows 7 ?

Mets-tu à jour Windows avec Windows Update et mets-tu à jour tes appli ?


----------



## jeje66 (4 Novembre 2010)

Merci de ta réponse,
avec parallels 5 j'avais bien win7 64bits
le problème est présent sur tous les progs tournant sur win7
j'ai bien toutes mes mises a jour parallels et win7 

tu penses que je devrais désinstaller parallels proprement et le re installer???


----------



## Jean-Miche (4 Novembre 2010)

jeje66 a dit:


> Merci de ta réponse,
> avec parallels 5 j'avais bien win7 64bits
> le problème est présent sur tous les progs tournant sur win7
> j'ai bien toutes mes mises a jour parallels et win7
> ...



Il existe sur le site de Parallels des ressources d'assistance gratuites dont voici le lien :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/support/free/

dont la base de connaisssances :

http://kb.parallels.com/

Je te conseille d'y regarder en plus de ce que je viens de faire. J'y ai trouvé une note technique pour le passage de Parallels 5 à Parallels 6 :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/8825

Il faut t'inspirer de cette note et sans doute désactiver des logiciels qui pertuberaient Windows 7 avec Cohérence.

Je te renvoie également à des recommandations de Microsoft pour Windows 7:

Optimisez Windows 7 pour de meilleures performances

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/windows7/Optimize-Windows-7-for-better-performance

Chez moi tout fonctionne parfaitement.


----------



## theplayer777 (5 Novembre 2010)

Salut,

J'ai quelques petits problèmes après avoir installé parallels sur Snow Leopard. Parallels boot directement ma partition bootcamp (ce qui est très bien!) par contre, certains problèmes apparaissent avec parallels, qui n'apparaissent pas lorsque je démarre directement ma partition via boot camp:

- je n'ai pas de connexion wi-fi (malgré que j'ai activé le partage de la connexion sur Parallels)
- La plupart de mes programmes me disent que je n'ai pas de clé de licence (toute la suite Office, Visio, entre autre...)

Je ne sais vraiment pas de quoi cela vient alors si quelqu'un ici sait comment résoudre le problème, merci de me donner un p'tit coup de pouce


----------



## Jean-Miche (5 Novembre 2010)

theplayer777 a dit:


> Salut, J'ai quelques petits problèmes après avoir installé parallels sur Snow Leopard. Parallels boot directement ma partition bootcamp (ce qui est très bien!) par contre, certains problèmes apparaissent avec parallels, qui n'apparaissent pas lorsque je démarre directement ma partition via boot camp:
> 
> - je n'ai pas de connexion wi-fi (malgré que j'ai activé le partage de la connexion sur Parallels)



Je te renvoie à l'aide dans les menus de Parallels 6 et plus particulièrement à la rubrique Utiliser la WiFi dans une machine virtuelle.



theplayer777 a dit:


> - La plupart de mes programmes me disent que je n'ai pas de clé de licence (toute la suite Office, Visio, entre autre...)
> 
> Je ne sais vraiment pas de quoi cela vient alors si quelqu'un ici sait comment résoudre le problème, merci de me donner un p'tit coup de pouce



Pour Office, Visio il suffit de rentrer les clés demandées lors de l'installation des appli et de s'enregistrer auprès de Microsoft.
J'ai tout Office et tout marche parfaitement.


----------



## nomdezeus (5 Novembre 2010)

Désolé, j'étais venu voir si il y avait des réponses, puis je me suis absenté du net quelques jours. 
Merci beaucoup de m'avoir répondu, je vais ouvrir les liens.


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Novembre 2010)

Je n'ai jamais eu le bug de la sélection clignotante... tester une recherche et éventuellement un post (mais c'est assez pénible : tout est modéré, il faut attendre pour que ta questions apparaisse, puis les réponses...) sur le forum de PD (en anglais), sachant que leur support officiel (par mail ou par chat) est NUL (je pèse mes mots, j'ai tenté à quelques reprises).

Pour les problèmes de license ça me rappelle vaguement quelque chose, peut-être dans ce même topic ? (j'ai essayé une rapide recherche mais rien de probant n'est sorti, mais sinon il ne fait que 50 pages ce topic, courage )


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Novembre 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Je n'ai jamais eu le bug de la sélection clignotante... tester une recherche et éventuellement un post (mais c'est assez pénible : tout est modéré, il faut attendre pour que ta questions apparaisse, puis les réponses...) sur le forum de PD (en anglais), sachant que leur support officiel (par mail ou par chat) est NUL (je pèse mes mots, j'ai tenté à quelques reprises).



Il existe sur le site de Parallels des ressources d'assistance gratuites dont voici le lien :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/support/free/

dont la base de connaisssances :

http://kb.parallels.com/



Jerome_C a dit:


> Pour les problèmes de license ça me rappelle vaguement quelque chose, peut-être dans ce même topic ? (j'ai essayé une rapide recherche mais rien de probant n'est sorti, mais sinon il ne fait que 50 pages ce topic, courage )



Je te renvoie à un de mes messages concernant les  licenses :

http://forums.macg.co/6558661-post1965.html


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Novembre 2010)

Un jour, tu nous avoueras combien ils te payent


----------



## Jean-Miche (7 Novembre 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Un jour, tu nous avoueras combien ils te payent



Je me suis occupé de Virtual PC avec comme éditeur Connectix puis Microsoft sur MacG (ma signature en témoigne), je réponds toujours bénévolement aux sujets et questions sur Parallels. 

Il y avait également des forums en anglais pour Virtual PC comme il en existe toujours en anglais pour Parallels. 
*MacG est là pour aider les utilisateurs de Parallels et de Fusion.*

Si tu as eu des contacts avec le support en anglais de Parallels, pourquoi ne pas avoir posé la question sur MacG ?

*Le site de Parallels en français* est complet : 

- base de connaissances dont le lien est plus haut 

- outil de résolution des problèmes : 

http://www.parallels.com/fr/support/free/troubleshooter/categories/?id=731

- les forums en anglais:

http://forum.parallels.com/

- les documentations en ligne en plus de l'aide qui est dans les menus de Parallels 6.

Toutes ces aides sont gratuites.
Celà fait déjà beaucoup de possibilités, tu ne penses pas ? 
Si le support était aussi mauvais que tu le dis, Parallels n'aurait pas vendu déjà 2 millions de copies.


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Novembre 2010)

Je ne parle pas des ressources gratuites, qui sont pas mal, mais si je prends la peine de contacter un support, c'est que j'ai un problème pointu : import de VM linux au format virtual box, corruption de VM suite upgrade PF, et un 3ème plus ancien dont je ne me souviens pas à l'instant (et pas envie de rechercher).

Dans les 3 cas, le comportement du support a été "plus que typique" : désinstaller, réinstaller, etc, mais aucune expertise technique réelle, ils se contentaient de lire des docs, de m'en envoyer (et mêmes des docs qui n'avaient rien à voir avec mon problème), etc ==> après une grosse perte de temps j'ai fini par résoudre tout seul (il y avait un problème de droit dans un des sous fichiers de la VM source sous VB, et j'ai du recréer l'autre VM corrompue de toutes pièces sans pouvoir récupérer l'existante).
Ils ont même été fichus de me faire installer une version pour laquelle ma clé ne pouvait pas marcher (pas la même langue)...


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Novembre 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Je ne parle pas des ressources gratuites, qui sont pas mal,



Je te remercie de *reconnaître que les ressources gratuites du site de Parallels sont pas mal*.  



Jerome_C a dit:


> mais si je prends la peine de contacter un support, c'est que j'ai un problème pointu : import de VM linux au format virtual box, corruption de VM suite upgrade PF, et un 3ème plus ancien dont je ne me souviens pas à l'instant (et pas envie de rechercher).



Voilà entre autres les nouveautés de Parallels Desktop 6 pour Mac,  notamment pour les switchers :
&#8226; Prise en charge de l'importation des machines virtuelles Virtual Box 3.1.2 et 3.1.4.
&#8226; Importation plus rapide et plus en douceur des machines virtuelles VMware, Virtual PC, et VirtualBox.

Je comprends que tu aies contacté le support avec "la corruption de VM suite upgrade PF, et un 3ème plus ancien dont je ne me souviens pas à l'instant".
*Comme tu le dis le pb était pointu*. Tout le monde n'a pas de VM corrompue.



Jerome_C a dit:


> Dans les 3 cas, le comportement du support a été "plus que typique" : désinstaller, réinstaller, etc, mais aucune expertise technique réelle, ils se contentaient de lire des docs, de m'en envoyer (et mêmes des docs qui n'avaient rien à voir avec mon problème), etc ==> après une grosse perte de temps j'ai fini par résoudre tout seul (il y avait un problème de droit dans un des sous fichiers de la VM source sous VB, et j'ai du recréer l'autre VM corrompue de toutes pièces sans pouvoir récupérer l'existante).
> Ils ont même été fichus de me faire installer une version pour laquelle ma clé ne pouvait pas marcher (pas la même langue)...



Parallels est destiné majoritairement à des OS Windows.
Tu as Linux ...
Le support t'a aidé mais ils n'avaient pas forcément beaucoup de notes techniques sur Linux.
Ils t'ont aidé comme ils ont pu. *Bravo d'avoir trouvé tout seul.*
Celà m'est aussi arrivé d'appeler un autre SAV d'un autre fournisseur  pour un pb d'installation et de me faire envoyer ballader. Le mieux est de rappeler et d'avoir une autre personne... Il faut aussi être indulgent : les SAV sont dérangés pour des riens alors qu'il y des aides intégrées, des aides en ligne plus complètes, des assistants d'installation...

Pour ton pb de clé (pas la même langue), je préfère acheter chez un distributeur français.


----------



## Jerome_C (8 Novembre 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te remercie de *reconnaître que les ressources gratuites du site de Parallels sont pas mal*.


Intérêt de la remarque ?



> Voilà entre autres les nouveautés de Parallels Desktop 6 pour Mac,  notamment pour les switchers :
>  Prise en charge de l'importation des machines virtuelles Virtual Box 3.1.2 et 3.1.4.
>  Importation plus rapide et plus en douceur des machines virtuelles VMware, Virtual PC, et VirtualBox.


Bravo, tu lis bien les plaquette marketing.

Dans la pratique : ça ne marche pas, et le support a été incapable de m'aider.



> Je comprends que tu aies contacté le support avec "la corruption de VM suite upgrade PF, et un 3ème plus ancien dont je ne me souviens pas à l'instant".
> *Comme tu le dis le pb était pointu*. Tout le monde n'a pas de VM corrompue.


Donc quoi ? tout le monde ne doit contacter le support que s'il n'a pas de problème pointu ? il est normal de s'attendre à ce que le support ne soit pas capable de résoudre un cas pointu ?? 
Tu me perds un peu là...



> Parallels est destiné majoritairement à des OS Windows.


PARDON ??? tu te moques de qui là ? parallels supporte officiellement linux, et en fait la pub, point.



> Tu as Linux ...


Oui, c'est prévu.



> Le support t'a aidé mais ils n'avaient pas forcément beaucoup de notes techniques sur Linux.


Parallels vend son produit (loin d'être gratuit), dont je suis content et dont j'ai acheté déjà 2 upgrade (si je l'aimais pas autant je l'aurai pas fait). Il supporte linux: s'il n'a pas "assez de notes techniques" et bien j'estime qu'il se fout du monde.



> Ils t'ont aidé comme ils ont pu.


Je crois que tu n'as pas bien compris. Un forum animé de bénévole "m'aide comme il peut", et s'il peut pas je ne peux que le remercier de l'effort bénévole qu'il a quand même fourni.

Le SUPPORT officiel du produit PAYANT, Parallels DOIT supporter son utilisateur / client à faire fonctionner les fonctionnalités VENDUES et MISES EN AVANT via la pub et le marketing lorsque celles-ci ne fonctionnent PAS. Envoyer des morceaux de docs en ne comprenant pas le contexte, ce n'est pas du support. 



> *Bravo d'avoir trouvé tout seul.*


C'est clair que je ne comptais pas sur toi.



> Celà m'est aussi arrivé d'appeler un autre SAV d'un autre fournisseur  pour un pb d'installation et de me faire envoyer ballader. Le mieux est de rappeler et d'avoir une autre personne... Il faut aussi être indulgent : les SAV sont dérangés pour des riens alors qu'il y des aides intégrées, des aides en ligne plus complètes, des assistants d'installation...


Je vois que vas monter l'ASSMA (association de support des supports mal aimés), désolé mais je ne cotiserai pas. 



> Pour ton pb de clé (pas la même langue), je préfère acheter chez un distributeur français.


Parallels au début ne vendait au début que la version ENG de son produit, il fallait acheter au distributeur français qui était toujours à la ramasse au niveau versioning (dispo des patchs...),  Parallels vend depuis un bon moment maintenant la VF, pour quelle raison je ne leur achèterais pas ?

De plus ce n'était pas mon propos : ils ont renvoyé une version ne correspondant pas à ma langue. 

Mais, là aussi, je l'ai résolu tout seul : en virant leur version, remettant la mienne et en envoyant balader ce support NUL (je le redis et ça du bien).

Note soit dit en passant : parallels sous-traite bien entendu tout son support en Inde, c'est bien moins cher (les noms de tous mes interlocuteurs l'attestent, ah oui j'ai oublié, car ce n'est pas le même interlocuteur qui répond aux différents messages durant le traitement de ton ticket), ils doivent être formés ("lisez la doc les gards !") et payés au lance pierre, ce n'est pas à ces braves gars que j'en veux, c'est a PARALLELS.

Qu'on se le dise.


----------



## chafpa (9 Novembre 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Note soit dit en passant : parallels sous-traite bien entendu tout son support en Inde, c'est bien moins cher


Peut-on leur jeter la pierre ?

Cela devient une généralité et nous permets (peut-être) d'avoir un produit à un prix acceptable


----------



## rizoto (9 Novembre 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te remercie de *reconnaître que les ressources gratuites du site de Parallels sont pas mal*.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ça vaut vraiment des points tes posts, on frôle le surnaturel !


----------



## caméra2000 (11 Novembre 2010)

vous pouvez parcourir ce site

www.camera2000.fr


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Novembre 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> c'est que j'ai un problème pointu : *import de VM linux au format virtual box, corruption de VM suite upgrade PF*, et un 3ème plus ancien dont je ne me souviens pas à l'instant (et pas envie de rechercher).



Le support de Parallels n'est pas là pour arranger un machine virtuelle corrompue qui l'a été suite à upgrade PF. Le support de Parallels est là pour aider les clients de Parallels mais ne doit en aucun cas s'occuper des OS. L'OS se doit d'être mis à jour correctement par le client. 
J'ai un ami qui n'avait jamais utilisé Windows Update et qui se plaignait de troubles sur sa machine. Et pour cause...avec les soucis de sécurité et la résolution de bogues apportés par Windows Update. Cet ami ne voulait pas acheter d'antivirus en plus...  



Jerome_C a dit:


> Dans les 3 cas, le comportement du support a été "plus que typique" : désinstaller, réinstaller, etc, mais aucune expertise technique réelle, ils se contentaient de lire des docs, de m'en envoyer (et mêmes des docs qui n'avaient rien à voir avec mon problème)





Jerome_C a dit:


> PARDON ?? tu te moques de qui là ? parallels supporte officiellement linux, et en fait la pub, point. Oui, c'est prévu. *Parallels vend son produit (loin d'être gratuit), dont je suis content et dont j'ai acheté déjà 2 upgrade *(si je l'aimais pas autant je l'aurai pas fait). Il supporte linux: s'il n'a pas "assez de notes techniques" et bien j'estime qu'il se fout du monde.



Parallels supporte Linux. Le support n'est pas chargé de s'occuper des OS. Il ne s'occupe que de Parallels. 



Jerome_C a dit:


> Le SUPPORT officiel du produit PAYANT, Parallels DOIT supporter son utilisateur / client à faire fonctionner les fonctionnalités VENDUES et MISES EN AVANT via la pub et le marketing lorsque celles-ci ne fonctionnent PAS. Envoyer des morceaux de docs en ne comprenant pas le contexte, ce n'est pas du support.



Les compétences du support de Parallels sont sur Parallels.



Jerome_C a dit:


> C'est clair que je ne comptais pas sur toi.



J'aide uniquement les gens qui ont Windows puisque ce sont des OS que j'ai eu et que j'ai. Excuse moi de n'avoir pas de compétence en Linux.
Tu aurais pu poster un message sur MacG avant de contacter le support de Parallels : quelqu'un d'autre que moi aurait pu t'aider.



Jerome_C a dit:


> Parallels au début ne vendait au début que la version ENG de son produit, il fallait acheter au distributeur français qui était toujours à la ramasse au niveau versioning (dispo des patchs...),  Parallels vend depuis un bon moment maintenant la VF, pour quelle raison je ne leur achèterais pas ?



Désormais, les versions françaises sortent en même temps que les versions anglaises. Tu peux acheter en ligne sur le site de Parallels. J'achète mes versions auprès de mon distributeur français: j'ai un CD avec la clé d'activation avec le guide de référence rapide et un guide de démarrage rapide. 



Jerome_C a dit:


> De plus ce n'était pas mon propos : ils ont renvoyé une version ne correspondant pas à ma langue. Mais, là aussi, je l'ai résolu tout seul : en virant leur version, remettant la mienne et en envoyant balader ce support NUL (je le redis et ça du bien).



Celà ne t'arrive pas de te tromper. C'est très bien d'avoir de toi même résolu le pb. Quant à dire que le support est nul, tu y vas un peu fort. 



Jerome_C a dit:


> Note soit dit en passant : *parallels sous-traite bien entendu tout son support en Inde*, c'est bien moins cher (les noms de tous mes interlocuteurs l'attestent, ah oui j'ai oublié, car ce n'est pas le même interlocuteur qui répond aux différents messages durant le traitement de ton ticket), ils doivent être formés ("lisez la doc les gars !") et payés au lance pierre, ce n'est pas à ces braves gars que j'en veux, c'est à PARALLELS.
> Qu'on se le dise.





chafpa a dit:


> Peut-on leur jeter la pierre ? Cela devient une généralité et nous permets (peut-être) d'avoir un produit à un prix acceptable



Je suis d'accord avec Chafpa. Beaucoup de sociétés sous traitent en Inde et c'est pourquoi Parallels a un prix très abordable.


----------



## Jerome_C (11 Novembre 2010)

80 &#8364; n'a rien de "très abordable" pour beaucoup.

Sinon j'ai été plutôt idiot de répondre comme je l'ai fait : il y a des cas pour lesquels la science et la médecine ne peuvent plus rien...


----------



## chafpa (11 Novembre 2010)

Jerome_C a dit:


> 80  n'a rien de "très abordable" pour beaucoup.


C'est pas faux mais que réponds-tu aux softs un peu plus pointu qui dépassent allégrement les 400  et, pour certains, le double ..... sans être des softs dédiés uniquement aux   professionnels ?


----------



## Jerome_C (12 Novembre 2010)

Je leur réponds : VADE RETRO SATANAS ! HORS DE MA VUE !

Voila


----------



## chafpa (13 Novembre 2010)

.......  ......  .....


----------



## Microger (13 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous les paralléli..., parallélo... heu bonjour à tous.

Bon je présume que la réponse se trouve déjà dans les 100 pages de ce fil mais je n'ai pas le courage de  tout décortiquer...

Petit problème avec l'@ sous Parallels 6/Windows XP. Pas trouvé un moyen simple pour taper ce caractère tout de même assez usité sur un ordinateur. Pour le moment, je me contente de Alt-64. Existe-il une autre solution ?

Merci

Mic


----------



## Jean-Miche (13 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Bonjour à tous les paralléli..., parallélo... heu bonjour à tous.
> 
> Bon je présume que la réponse se trouve déjà dans les 100 pages de ce fil mais je n'ai pas le courage de  tout décortiquer...
> 
> ...



Voilà : 

http://forums.macg.co/6321451-post343.html


----------



## Microger (14 Novembre 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Voilà :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/6321451-post343.html



Merci Jean-Miche, j'avais déjà tenté cette voie, mais apparemment, ça ne fonctionne plus sous Parallels6. Je ne trouve aucun clavier  "Français (Apple)"  parmi les langues proposées. 
J'utilise un clavier Logitech sans fil. J'ai tenté également de connecter un clavier filaire Apple mais le problème est le même.
Bref, lorsque je frappe "@" sur le clavier Apple (touche tout à gauche en dessous de "ESC"), j'obtiens un petit "2" ridicule comme si j'avais un clavier Win.
Mais l'entrée par code Alt-64 fonctionne.

Mic


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Merci Jean-Miche, j'avais déjà tenté cette voie, mais apparemment, ça ne fonctionne plus sous Parallels6. Je ne trouve aucun clavier  "Français (Apple)"  parmi les langues proposées.
> J'utilise un clavier Logitech sans fil. J'ai tenté également de connecter un clavier filaire Apple mais le problème est le même.
> Bref, lorsque je frappe "@" sur le clavier Apple (touche tout à gauche en dessous de "ESC"), j'obtiens un petit "2" ridicule comme si j'avais un clavier Win. Mais l'entrée par code Alt-64 fonctionne.
> 
> Mic



J'ai Parallels 6 et je peux t'assurer que mon clavier filaire Apple est complètement reconnu par Parallels dans Windows.
Tout se fait automatiquement comme pour la souris avec l'installation de Parallels 6.
*Il n'y a aucune installation à faire dans Windows pour la souris et le clavier.*


----------



## Microger (14 Novembre 2010)

Re Jean Miche,

Je viens de réessayer avec mon clavier filaire Apple...et j'ai toujours le petit "2" à la place de l'"@".
Encore l'un de ces petits mystères  qui donnent un peu de piment à nos bidouillages informatiques. Si tout marchait parfaitement du premier coup, ce serait d'un triste...
J'ai réussi également à obtenir l'"@" avec la combinaison CTRL-Alt-à...un peu comme sur un clavier de PC. Mais ça ne fonctionne pas du premier coup, sans doute parce que CTRL-Alt est également utilisé par Parallels.

Mic


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Re Jean Miche,
> 
> Je viens de réessayer avec mon clavier filaire Apple...et j'ai toujours le petit "2" à la place de l'"@".
> Encore l'un de ces petits mystères  qui donnent un peu de piment à nos bidouillages informatiques. Si tout marchait parfaitement du premier coup, ce serait d'un triste...
> ...



Bizarre. 
Je t'ai fait une miniature d'une capture que je viens de faire avec le visualisateur de clavier Mac et Parallels 6 ouvert avec un document Word 2007.
Tu vois bien qu'@ est faite par le clavier Mac sur Windows. Puisqu'il y a report total des touches Mac sur Windows avec Parallels 6.


----------



## Microger (14 Novembre 2010)

De mon côté, comme tu peux le voir, je n'arrive à "pondre" que des "deux" avec la touche "@" du clavier Mac.
Je suis hanté... Booooouuuuhhhh

Mic


----------



## Jean-Miche (14 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> De mon côté, comme tu peux le voir, je n'arrive à "pondre" que des "deux" avec la touche "@" du clavier Mac.
> Je suis hanté... Booooouuuuhhhh
> 
> Mic



Tu as une version française de Parallels 6 ainsi qu'une version française de Windows. Quel Windows as-tu ?

Snow Leopard, Parallels 6 et XP sont français chez moi.


----------



## Microger (15 Novembre 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu as une version française de Parallels 6 ainsi qu'une version française de Windows. Quel Windows as-tu ?
> Snow Leopard, Parallels 6 et XP sont français chez moi.




Bonjour Jean-Miche,

Pareil : XP Pro (en français) - Parallels 6 (en français) et Snow Leopard 10.6.4. 
Le tout installé sur un nouvel iMac reçu il y a une semaine. Je n'ai pas encore effectué la mise à jour en 10.6.5 autant par prudence que par manque de temps.

Une remarque : si j'affiche la version Windows du clavier visuel, en utilisant ce clavier, j'obtiens bien l'"@" de la façon habituelle sur PC (Alt Gr + touche "à/@"). Mais la même chose en utilisant mon clavier réel ne fonctiopnne pas.

Mic


----------



## Jean-Miche (15 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Bonjour Jean-Miche,
> Pareil : XP Pro (en français) - Parallels 6 (en français) et Snow Leopard 10.6.4.
> Le tout installé sur un nouvel iMac reçu il y a une semaine. Je n'ai pas encore effectué la mise à jour en 10.6.5 autant par prudence que par manque de temps.



As tu fait les mises à jour pour Parallels 6, pour XP avec Windows Update ?
Pour Parallels, je te renvoie au sujet VMware Fusion ou Parallel où j'annonce les maj :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966-19.html#post7053842



Microger a dit:


> Une remarque : si j'affiche la version Windows du clavier visuel, en utilisant ce clavier, j'obtiens bien l'"@" de la façon habituelle sur PC (Alt Gr + touche "à/@"). Mais la même chose en utilisant mon clavier réel ne fonctiopnne pas. Mic



Dans la miniature que j'ai faite, le visualiseur de clavier est celui du Mac et je n'ai pas de visualiseur version Windows. Puisque là, j'ai fait une capture d'écran Mac avec Parallels et Word 2007.
J'ai toujours eu -j'en suis à ma troisième version de Parallels- le clavier Mac reconnu sur Windows par l'entremise de Parallels. Toutes les touches Mac sont reportées sur Windows.

A moins que tu aies touché aux réglages par défaut du clavier dans les préférences de Parallels 6. Chez moi, mon profil est generic et j'ai coché activer les raccourcis système Mac OS X. J'ai également le cadenas fermé pour que les réglages ne soient pas modifiés.


----------



## Microger (15 Novembre 2010)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> As tu fait les mises à jour pour Parallels 6, pour XP avec Windows Update ?
> Pour Parallels, je te renvoie au sujet VMware Fusion ou Parallel où j'annonce les maj :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966-19.html#post7053842
> ...




Mises à jour : Pour Parallels oui (Soft à jour).
Pour Windows XP non. Je vais les faire pour voir.

Pour le Clavier visuel, il existe sous PC comme sous Mac.
Réglages par défaut...je vais voir comment sont les préférences. 
Merci de t'intéresser à mon cas.

Mic


----------



## Jerome_C (15 Novembre 2010)

Selon l'OS que j'ai avec //, j'ai le bon clavier, ou pas. Pour autant que j'ai pu constater, ça varie avec la version de l'OS, principalement (exemple : avec mon ubuntu antérieur ça merdait, avec le dernier ubuntu ça marche impec).

Quand j'ai pas le bon clavier (malgré les choix "apple" etc) je m'en sors avec le "alt-0" équivalent au clavier PC. Je ne suis pas devant mon mac donc je peux pas te certifier, mais ce que je fais en général c'est que je teste avec le "alt" les touches numériques du haut, jusqu'à trouver le bon, et je m'en souviens (et puis j'oublie, c'est l'âge  ).


----------



## qsdfg (15 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Snow Leopard 10.6.4.


Depuis quelques jours c'est 10.6.5 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Je ne sais pas si ça changera quoique ce soit, mais pour moi ce fut positif (Pando).


----------



## ziommm (16 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour, 

je viens d'installer parallels 6, et win 7 dessus, pour pouvoir utiliser autocad à l'école de façon confortable, sans reboot en gros.

Je m'attendais à des problèmes de mappage clavier, c'est presque normal, mais...

J'ai eu de gros problème à l'installation, le trackpad ne voulait pas fonctionner sur la VM, j'ai donc du connecter les périphérique usb sur la VM, perdant ainsi le contrôle d'OSX, afin de pouvoir terminer l'installation.

Une fois les outils parallels installés, je me disait que ça irait, mais le problème persiste, impossible d'utiliser une souris sur la VM.
Seul le mode cohérence me permet de contrôler win7 mais le clavier ne fonctionne tout bonnement pas en mode cohérence sur les appli windows, je ne sait donc procéder à aucune installation de logiciel, et encore moins les utiliser.

Je suis nouveau en virtualisation sur OSX, j'ai lu pas mal de post sur le forum, et aussi sur d'autres, mais je n'ai rien trouvé...

Pour info, je suis sur un MBP i5, avec 10.6.5 installé.


----------



## stilgart (16 Novembre 2010)

bonjour a tous 

bon moi j'ai essaye de lire tout le topic mais ct un peu trop long .... 
je viens d'installer parrallels avec une version d'essai voir si celui ci sera concluant 
j'installe le jeu que je voulais faire tourner (world of tanks) install sans souci! 
demarre ok 
mais une fois en bataille mon FPS descend a 15 ce qui rend impossible le jeu !!!! meme les option graphique tous au minimum ca passe pas .... 
j'ai mis le MBP a pleine puissance et aucune amelioration 

je me suis apercu que parrallel avait emulé une carte graphique alors qu'il y en a 1 de tres bonne qualité dans le mac pro .... forcement jouer sans carte graphique c pas top !!! 

quelqu'un aurait une solution ? 
je doit inserer le disque mac comme a la fin de l'install avec boot camp ? 

++


----------



## Microger (16 Novembre 2010)

stilgart a dit:


> bonjour a tous
> 
> bon moi j'ai essaye de lire tout le topic mais ct un peu trop long ....
> je viens d'installer parrallels avec une version d'essai voir si celui ci sera concluant
> ...



Bonjour,

Es-tu passé par le menu Configuration/Options/Optimisation pour choisir les meilleures performances et par Configuration/Materiel/Video pour activer l'accélération 3D.
Comme je n'ai pas de MBP, je ne sais pas comment Parallels règles ces options par défaut.

Mic

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 19h30 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 19h25 ----------




Jerome_C a dit:


> Selon l'OS que j'ai avec //, j'ai le bon clavier, ou pas. Pour autant que j'ai pu constater, ça varie avec la version de l'OS, principalement (exemple : avec mon ubuntu antérieur ça merdait, avec le dernier ubuntu ça marche impec).
> 
> Quand j'ai pas le bon clavier (malgré les choix "apple" etc) je m'en sors avec le "alt-0" équivalent au clavier PC. Je ne suis pas devant mon mac donc je peux pas te certifier, mais ce que je fais en général c'est que je teste avec le "alt" les touches numériques du haut, jusqu'à trouver le bon, et je m'en souviens (et puis j'oublie, c'est l'âge  ).



Bonjour Jerome_C,
Sous Ubuntu 10:10, mon clavier Apple est parfaitement émulé et l"@" est bien à sa place !
Par contre, sous WinXp, pas moyeyn de sortir autre chose que des petits 2, à moins d'utiliser Alt64 ou CTRL-ALT-à.

Mic


----------



## Jerome_C (17 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Sous Ubuntu 10:10, mon clavier Apple est parfaitement émulé et l"@" est bien à sa place !


Heu je crois qu'on est d'accord : "avec le dernier ubuntu ça marche impec" = 10.10 (il n'y a pas d'autre "dernier ubuntu", pour le moment)



> Par contre, sous WinXp, pas moyeyn de sortir autre chose que des petits 2, à moins d'utiliser Alt64 ou CTRL-ALT-à.


Oui c'est à ça que je faisais référence.


@ziommm : comment on dit déjà ? à oui : "les ressources d'aide gratuites", le forum, et, heu, le support... bon courage 

@stilgart : malgré ce que disent les pubs et les génies du marketing, la virtualisation n'est pas la bonne solution pour jouer à des jeux exigeants, à l'heure où nous parlons, le multiboot est ton salut


----------



## ziommm (17 Novembre 2010)

Problème réglé, en installant les pilotes bootcamp dans la VM  .


----------



## stilgart (17 Novembre 2010)

microroger 

alors dans configuration>options>optimisation 
performance :> machine virtuelle plus rapide 
hyperviseur adaptable actif decoché 
regler la rapididté de windows coché 
puissance meilleure performance
espace libre compresser automatiquement les disques

et dans video y a 256Mo de dedié 
acticer l'acceleration 3D coché 
activer la synchronisation verticale coché 

pour jerome C 

je sais que la virtualisation c'est pas le mieux ! 
sauf que boot camp refuse de m'afficher quoi que ce soit (voir sujet http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-m...n-noir-des-le-debut-du-chargement-474032.html ) 
j'ai deja joué en utilisant boot camp et ca marche du tonnerre! mais la je fait avec ce que j'ai c'est a dire uniquement de la virtualisation ..... 
et puis si ca marche en virtualisation a peu pres correctement meme si les graphisme sont super moche ce serai quand meme beaucoup plus simple! 

est ce que je doit mettre les drivers bootcamp sur le windows installé par parrallel ????ca peux arranger les choses ? 
pour la carte graphique c'est noté dans la gestion du materiel "parrallels video adapter" c'est normal ? 

++


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Novembre 2010)

Je suis pas certain mais il me semble que tu ne peux pas avoir un accès direct et "réel" à la carte graphique et ses drivers natifs dans une VM... ? Donc il met en place une tambouille intermédiaire, d'où la perte importante de ressources du GPU.


----------



## XPR bigbos LION (20 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens de mettre CoD Black ops sur // avec Windows 7 et l'image du jeu est toute petite.
Elle ne prend qu'1/4 de mon 27 pouces. j'ai modifié la résolution pour passer en 2 560 x 1 440 mais rien à faire, l'image ne fait même pas 30cm en diagonale.

En l'attente d'une réponse, merci.


----------



## Jerome_C (20 Novembre 2010)

Et bien tu lis quelques messages (3 ou 4 max) au dessus et tu auras la réponse...


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Novembre 2010)

XPR bigbos LION a dit:


> Bonjour à tous,
> 
> Je viens de mettre CoD Black ops sur // avec Windows 7 et l'image du jeu est toute petite.
> Elle ne prend qu'1/4 de mon 27 pouces. j'ai modifié la résolution pour passer en 2 560 x 1 440 mais rien à faire, l'image ne fait même pas 30cm en diagonale.
> ...



Je te renvoie à 2 de mes messages concernant les Windows OEM :

http://forums.macg.co/6558661-post1965.html

http://forums.macg.co/6573041-post1967.html

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 22h17 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 21h40 ----------




Microger a dit:


> Bonjour, Es-tu passé par le menu Configuration/Options/Optimisation pour choisir les meilleures performances et par Configuration/Materiel/Video pour activer l'accélération 3D.
> Comme je n'ai pas de MBP, je ne sais pas comment Parallels règles ces options par défaut.
> Mic



Quand on a un processeur et plusieurs coeurs, il faut activer également les coeurs ou CPU dans la machine virtuelle de Parallels 6.
J'ai un Core 2 duo et j'ai donc activé 2 CPU. 

D'ailleurs dans l'essai fait par Ars Technica (test complet de Parallels Desktop 6) celà est fait suivant le type de Mac :

Test Hardware

*Mac Pro dual quad-core Nehalem Xeon 2.66 GHz*
24GB RAM
120GB OCZ Vertex Turbo SSD system drive with separate HD RAID disk for virtual machine disks
Radeon 4870/Geforce GTX 285 testing scenarios
Dual NEC WUXi 2490 Spectraview monitors
OS X 10.6.4 64-bit kernel with graphics update

*Windows 7 64-bit VM specs:*
*8 cores*
8GB RAM
256 MB VRAM and 3D acceleration and vsync enabled.

*MacBook Pro Core2 Duo 2.4GHz 15" Santa Rosa*
4GB RAM
120GB OCZ Vertex SSD
NVIDIA Geforce 8600M 256MB
OS X 10.6.4 32-bit kernel with graphics update

*Windows XP SP3 32-bit VM specs:*
*2 cores*
2.5GB RAM
256 MB VRAM and 3D acceleration and vsync enabled

Voilà ce que disait MacG : *Ars Technica propose un test complet de Parallels Desktop 6. Selon le testeur, c'est la première fois qu'une solution de virtualisation offre des performances dignes de ce nom avec des jeux 3D.*

Le lien du test en anglais :

http://arstechnica.com/apple/reviews/2010/09/parallels-desktop-6-the-ars-review.ars

Il est bien entendu également qu'il y a des réglages à faire sur Windows. Je renvoie à une des notes techniques de Microsoft pour Windows 7 :

Optimisez Windows 7 pour de meilleures performances :

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/windows7/Optimize-Windows-7-for-better-performance

Pour de meilleures performances également de Windows, il est préférable de quitter les appli qui tournent sur le Mac pour laisser Parallels 6 donner la peine puissance à Windows seul.


----------



## StoneGuad (21 Novembre 2010)

Bonjour a tous, 
J'ai actuellement un MacIntel 27 pouces avec Parallels Desktop 4 installé et qui fonctionne tres bien, PatPro.
Je dois installer la version 6 sous forme de logiciel en boite ( et non sous forme d'une eventuelle mise a jour possible par internet ??)

Je lance donc mon installeur de la version 6 et on me dit ceci : 






Je comprend donc que je dois supprimer la version 4.

Si je me sers du soft "Uninstal" livré avec ma version 4, vais je aussi supprimer ma version de Windows ? et devrai-je alors ré-installer Windows a partir d'un CD original Windows (que je n'ai plus)
Quid de tous mes fichiers textes et divers qui sont actuellement dans les dossiers sur le bureau windows, "mes documents" et ailleurs ? 

Merci à l'avance de m'excuser si le sujet a deja été traité ainsi que de mon exces de prudence.


----------



## chafpa (21 Novembre 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Si je me sers du soft "Uninstal" livré avec ma version 4, vais je aussi supprimer ma version de Windows ? et devrai-je alors ré-installer Windows a partir d'un CD original Windows (que je n'ai plus)
> Quid de tous mes fichiers textes et divers qui sont actuellement dans les dossiers sur le bureau windows, "mes documents" et ailleurs ?


Excellente(s) question(s) dont la réponse m'intéresse dans la mesure où on trouve parfois une version "complète" moins chère qu'une "mise à jour"


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Novembre 2010)

StoneGuad a dit:


> Bonjour a tous,
> J'ai actuellement un MacIntel 27 pouces avec Parallels Desktop 4 installé et qui fonctionne tres bien, PatPro.
> Je dois installer la version 6 sous forme de logiciel en boite ( et non sous forme d'une eventuelle mise a jour possible par internet ??)
> 
> ...



Parallels 6 que tu as n'est pas une version de mise à jour mais une version complète de Parallels 6.
Le mieux que tu es à faire est de sauvegarder tes fichiers, tes documents sur un cd, une clé USB, ...

Si l'installateur te demande de supprimer Parallels 4 fais le.
Quand tu installeras Parallels 6, tu iras rechercher dans l'arborescence le windows que tu avais précédemment. Normalement, il est dans le dossier utilisateurs, ton nom, documents, Parallels, Microsoft Windows.pvm


----------



## Jean-Miche (22 Novembre 2010)

Microger a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Es-tu passé par le menu Configuration/Options/Optimisation pour choisir les meilleures performances et par Configuration/Materiel/Video pour activer l'accélération 3D.
> Comme je n'ai pas de MBP, je ne sais pas comment Parallels règles ces options par défaut.



En complément du lien que je t'ai donné pour optimiser Windows 7 plus haut, voilà 3 de mes messages pour optimiser encore plus Windows :

http://forums.macg.co/6108231-post21.html

http://forums.macg.co/6111251-post31.html

http://forums.macg.co/6117191-post32.html

Ces liens et messages sont applicables quelque soit la version de Windows.

Faire une mise à jour de XP ou de Vista vers Windows 7 ne coûte que 119 &#8364; ou moins selon les distributeurs. 
Windows 7 est un vrai succès pour Microsoft et comme le disait SVMMac, Parallels est plus performant avec Windows 7 :

http://www.cijoint.fr/cj201002/cijj0cKHDR.pdf


----------



## bichetteinf (24 Novembre 2010)

bonjour tout le monde, 
j'ai un petit souci avec mon scanner, en fait j'utilise une imprimante tout-en-un brother MFC-290C. sous mac tout fonctionne impecc, quand je passe sous windows 7(parallels desktop), quand je veux imprimer, c'est par l'intermédiaire d'une imprimante virtuelle (HP color laserjet 2800 series PS) et ça marche pas trop mal, mais par contre je ne sais pas utiliser mon scanner. y'a t'il aussi un nom de scanner virtuel à utiliser? bien sur je n'ai plus le cd d'installation de l'imprimante (grrrrr) et je n'arrive pas à installer les pilotes depuis le site de brother..... 

Quelqu'un à une idée? 
merci beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup


----------



## Jean-Miche (24 Novembre 2010)

bichetteinf a dit:


> bonjour tout le monde,
> j'ai un petit souci avec mon scanner, en fait j'utilise une imprimante tout-en-un brother MFC-290C. sous mac tout fonctionne impecc, quand je passe sous windows 7 (parallels desktop), quand je veux imprimer, c'est par l'intermédiaire d'une imprimante virtuelle (HP color laserjet 2800 series PS) et ça marche pas trop mal, mais par contre je ne sais pas utiliser mon scanner. y'a t'il aussi un nom de scanner virtuel à utiliser? bien sur je n'ai plus le cd d'installation de l'imprimante (grrrrr) et je n'arrive pas à installer les pilotes depuis le site de brother.....
> 
> Quelqu'un à une idée?
> merci beaucoup beaucoup beaucoup



J'ai une imprimante EPSON et un scanner également EPSON mais pas tout en un.

J'utilise les 2 périph installés sur Windows comme des périph USB.
Pour les installer, *il faut ne pas mettre en tension le périph USB* puis installer les pilotes et logiciels sur Windows. Il faut redémarrer Windows et *mettre en tension le périph USB*.
Normalement de cette façon, tu auras le périph complètement dépendant de Windows. Et tu devrais pouvoir l'utiliser. Bien vérifier que le pilote va utiliser le port USB : virtual printer port for USB (pour une imprimante).

*Pour utiliser un périph USB installé sur Windows avec Parallels 6, ne pas oublier de mettre la tension (ou de le brancher pour une clé USB sur le port) qu'à partir du moment où l'on est sur le bureau Windows.*

Je ne sais pas si avec ta tout en un Brother, celà marchera ...
Sinon, tu peux toujours utiliser l'imprimante en USB ou comme tu l'utilises en imprimante virtuelle et passer les documents scannés avec le mac sur Windows.


----------



## bichetteinf (25 Novembre 2010)

Merci pour ta réponse, je vais essayer de faire comme tu me dis, je ne sais pas scanner sous mac et faire passer sous windows, parce que le logiciel infirmier que j'utilise prévoit de scanner les prescriptions dans le dossier du patient mais pas de l'importer à partir d'un fichier....donc il faut vraiment que je trouve une solution....


----------



## Jean-Miche (27 Novembre 2010)

bichetteinf a dit:


> Merci pour ta réponse, je vais essayer de faire comme tu me dis, je ne sais pas scanner sous mac et faire passer sous windows, parce que le logiciel infirmier que j'utilise prévoit de scanner les prescriptions dans le dossier du patient mais pas de l'importer à partir d'un fichier....donc il faut vraiment que je trouve une solution....



Je suis pour le week-end en province. Mon père a une multifonctions EPSON. Elle est installée également sur Windows avec Parallels 6. Çà marche parfaitement pour le scanner également.
Je te joins une miniature d'une copie d'écran.


----------



## l.cremas (2 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

Mon problème est le suivant:

J'ai 2 machines virtuelles: L'ancienne sous "Boot camp" et la nouvelle "Windows XP".
Enfin l'ancienne est devenue nouvelle car elle est réapparue par magie après la réinstallation de Parallels. Il faut dire que j'ai installé Parallels pour éviter de rebouter mon Imac.Et que jusqu'à présent je ne fonctionnais plus avec Boot-camp (trop de redémarrage).

Voici mon problème: Pas de connexion internet avec ma machine virtuelle "windows XP".
par contre tout fonctionne bien avec celle de "boot camp".

On élimine donc les problèmes de configuration des préférences réseau sur le mac. 

les préférences de Parallels sont les mêmes pour les 2 machines virtuelles ? enfin il me semble.

Par contre les outils Parallels sont différents.

Pourquoi ma carte réseau est différente. sur boot camp j'ai les outils de Parallels mais sur Windows XP j'ai un contrôleur Ethernet qui n' a pas de pilote.


----------



## Anonyme (10 Décembre 2010)

l.cremas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Mon problème est le suivant:
> 
> ...



Bonjour,

Si vous êtes dans XP sous Bootcamp cela devrait fonctionner, non ? 

Si je vous lis vous avez installé deux fois Windows ...> une fois sur la partition (1) Bootcamp ...> une fois (2) avec Parallels ./. cela en fait une de trop 

En plus vous semblez avoir supprimé la machine virtuelle (3) qui gère Bootcamp ...> d'où sa réapparition ensuite

Si cela fonctionnait avec celle qui gérait Bootcamp agissez en conséquence.


----------



## l.cremas (13 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour,

C'est difficile d'expliquer:

Comme j'avais des problèmes réseau, j'ai réinstallé parallels 6. l'installation fini, Parallels ma monté BootCamp en machine virtuelle. Je peux donc me servir maintenant de ma partition Bootcamp sans redémarrer mon Imac.. Par contre je n'ai pas effacé mon Windows xp que j'avais précédemment, sous laquelle j'ai toujours mon problème de réseau : entre autre ->le contrôleur Ethernet  qui n'est pas le même que sur BootCamp.Voir les miniatures ci-dessous.

Je pourrais bien sur, migrer mon travail sous BootCamp mais je m'obstine a vouloir résoudre ce problème de réseau.


----------



## Anonyme (13 Décembre 2010)

l.cremas a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> C'est difficile d'expliquer:
> 
> ...




réagissez comme si n'aviez que Windows dans Parallels, faites une recherche de matériel (carte réseau) installé, cela pourrait être la solution, il se peut qu'un pilote soit requis (soit par le CD de Parallels, soit par téléchargement)


----------



## xatigrou (14 Décembre 2010)

Bonjour , 

Je souhaite acheter un mac book air et y mettre win7 via parallels desktops 6 (sur une partition virtuelle).

Dois-je m'attendre à une perte d'autonomie importante dans ces conditions ? (le logiciel pro que je veux y faire tourner est assez léger)
Est-il préférable de de prendre l'option 4 gigas de ram ? (de toute façon je prends le SSD de 128 Gigas)

C'est surtout la question de l'autonomie qui m'importe car dans le cas où elle serait trop réduite je devrai renoncer et prendre un netbook (ce qui est vachement moins excitant !)

D'avance merci si quelqu'un a une réponse !


----------



## Jerome_C (14 Décembre 2010)

De la RAM oui, surtout avec une VM dedans, à laquelle tu devras allouer minimum 1 Go voire plus en fonction de la RAM requise par ton soft pro. Sachant que la RAM allouée limite la RAM dispo dans la VM, tout comme la RAM totale de la machine pour l'OS hôte.

De l'autonomie : si ton soft pro tourne à fond de CPU tout le temps, oui tu la perdras, tout comme avec n'importe quel soft utilisant beaucoup de CPU sous Mac OS X. S'il ne s'use que si l'on s'en sert, même réponse que pour un soft sous Mac OS X --> la conso CPU (et donc énergétique) de la VM "toute seule" est négligeable (qques % du CPU)


----------



## xatigrou (15 Décembre 2010)

Merci Jerome-C. Donc à priori pas de mauvaise surprise à attendre sur le plan de l'autonomie.


----------



## hub-du-51 (2 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,


Malgré être passé sous parallels desktop 6, avoir activé les 2 CPUs de mon MBP, affecter 256 Mo de VRAM, activer l'accélération 3D et la synchronisation verticale, mon jeu ne veut toujours pas démarrer ..

Voici le message d'erreur : 

*Carte vidéo 0 : prl_umdd.dll Parallels Display Adapter (WDDM) Périphérique (0x1AB8) Fabricant (0x4005)*

d'autre part, j'ai regardé dans : panneau de configuration, gestionnaire de périphériques, et carte graphique, j'ai de marqué : "*parallels display adapter*" et non "*parallels video adapter*" comme certains .. est-ce dut à cela? Et si oui comment y remédier? 

Merci de vos réponses,
Hubert.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

hub-du-51 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> 
> Malgré être passé sous parallels desktop 6, avoir activé les 2 CPUs de mon MBP, affecter 256 Mo de VRAM, activer l'accélération 3D et la synchronisation verticale, mon jeu ne veut toujours pas démarrer ..
> ...



Bonjour,

Vous ne dîtes rien sur Windows ... Parallels seul ne peut pas lancer un jeu


----------



## hub-du-51 (2 Janvier 2011)

que dois-je dire au juste sur windows? à part que c'est windows 7 en 64bits


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

hub-du-51 a dit:


> que dois-je dire au juste sur windows? à part que c'est windows 7 en 64bits



Est-il à jour ?

Parfois, il faut déclarer qu'un jeu, une application doit être lancé par l'administrateur (clic droit > en tant que)


----------



## hub-du-51 (2 Janvier 2011)

oui, il est à jour 

Malheureusement, même en exécutant en tant qu'admi, toujours le même message :/


----------



## Anonyme (2 Janvier 2011)

hub-du-51 a dit:


> oui, il est à jour
> 
> Malheureusement, même en exécutant en tant qu'admi, toujours le même message :/



*Dans ce cas je sèche*, personnellement j'ai deux machines distinctes.
Après un essai concluant (positif) Bootcamp-Windows 7-VMWare 3, j'ai défait ma partition Bootcamp.


----------



## jimbo19 (3 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour,
je viens d'installer Parallels 6 et j'ai crée une machine virtuel avec Win7 Ultimate.
l'installation s'est bien passé mais voilà ma souris bug :
- impossible d'utiliser ma souris sans fil, car lorsque je la connect via les périf, celle-ci se déconnect du mac mais ne se connect pas sous win7.

- lors je branche ma souris filaire, celle-ci est reconnus sous win7 mais uniquement lorsque je la connect via les périf USB. Mais voilà le pointeur est invisible. les clics droit et gauche fonctionnent c'est juste que je pointeur est invisible -> impossible d'utiliser dans ces conditions.​*
Avez-vous la solutions à mon problème ?* 
j'ai installé et réinstallé les parallels tools, mais ca ne change rien.

De manière générale je ne comprend pas pourquoi mes souris ne marche pas de manière transparente lorsque je survole la fenêtre de win7. dois-je forcement les connecter via les périfs ? Mais lorsque je le fais celle-ci ne marche plus Mac, diffcile de bosser avec les 2 et difficile surtout de récupérer sa souris sous Mac car celle-ci ne veut plus sortir de la fenetre win7.

j'ai vraiment l'impression que c'est un bug car lorsque ma souris survole la fenetre win7 le pointeur sous win7 se déplace bien. Les boutons ou icone survolé se mettent bien en surbrillance mais impossible de cliquer.


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)

jimbo19 a dit:


> Bonjour,
> je viens d'installer Parallels 6 et j'ai crée une machine virtuel avec Win7 Ultimate.
> l'installation s'est bien passé mais voilà ma souris bug :
> - impossible d'utiliser ma souris sans fil, car lorsque je la connect via les périf, celle-ci se déconnect du mac mais ne se connect pas sous win7.​




Bonjour,

Dans Windows détectez là. Ensuite essayez de pairer votre souris sans fil.
Pour cela il faut utilisez la souris filaire​


----------



## chafpa (3 Janvier 2011)

Perso je n'ai aucun souci avec la Magic Mouse, Windows 7 et Parallels 6


----------



## jimbo19 (3 Janvier 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Perso je n'ai aucun souci avec la Magic Mouse, Windows 7 et Parallels 6



Mince ca doit etre un burg d'affichage alors... que faire ?
il est vrai que lors de l'install j'avais pu utiliser ma souris mais uniquement après l'avoir connecter via les périf usb. Mais une fois l'install fini j'ai eu mon pbl.

Sinon c'est normal que pour pouvoir utiliser le clavier ou la souris sur ma machine virtuel je suis obligé de la connecter via la gestion de périfs USB ? Mais dans ce cas comment je fais pour la réutiliser sous Mac puisque du coups ma souris ne peut plus sortir de la fenetre de la machine virutel ?

Après enquête complémentaire, c'est peut etre mes parallels Tools qui déconne. Ce qui pourrait expliquer que mes périfs de saisie de sont pas automatiquement reconnu et qu'ils sont incapable de marcher en même temps sur Mac et PC.. galère.
Savez-vous comment les installer séparement/directement sur la machine virtuel ?


----------



## Anonyme (3 Janvier 2011)

jimbo19 a dit:


> Mince ca doit etre un burg d'affichage alors... que faire ?
> il est vrai que lors de l'install j'avais pu utiliser ma souris mais uniquement après l'avoir connecter via les périf usb. Mais une fois l'install fini j'ai eu mon pbl.
> 
> Sinon c'est normal que pour pouvoir utiliser le clavier ou la souris sur ma machine virtuel je suis obligé de la connecter via la gestion de périfs USB ? Mais dans ce cas comment je fais pour la réutiliser sous Mac puisque du coups ma souris ne peut plus sortir de la fenetre de la machine virutel ?



Une solution possible, contraignante j'en conviens, débrancher et re brancher ... en attendant la solution miracle 

Deux liens qui traitent de cela :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/clavier-souris-sans-fils-imac-sous-windows-7-a-278623.html

http://forums.macg.co/5258582-post2.html


----------



## jimbo19 (4 Janvier 2011)

Bon bah voilà j'ai résolus mon problème en .... migrant vers son concurrent  et tout a marché du 1er coups 

Dommage mais l'essentiel est que ca marche.


----------



## chafpa (4 Janvier 2011)

jimbo19 a dit:


> en .... migrant vers son concurrent  et tout a marché du 1er coups


La bouse de WMware Fusion 

Enfin des goûts et des couleurs


----------



## Anonyme (4 Janvier 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> La bouse de WMware Fusion
> 
> Enfin des goûts et des couleurs


 
Pas si bouse que ça, beaucoup de professionnels l'utilisent.
En plus il prend mieux en compte la partition Bootcamp, et évite de devoir réenregistrer Windows et Office.

Oui à chacun sa croix, ses choix ...


----------



## ericmaartin (8 Janvier 2011)

bonjour à tous, et tout d'abord merci depuis le temps que je trouve des infos ici sans poster, alors aujourd'hui j'en profite pour dire MERCI!
Voilà, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème alors je me lance.
J'ai installé parallels 4, sans patition spécifique, et ensuite windows 7.
Tout roulait parfaitement jusqu'à ce que j'installe les tools pour transferer des fichiers du mac vers la VM.Et là...c'est le drame.lol
Win plante, m'affichant le bureau vide, la corbeille (sic) et ce message:

windows cannot access \\.psf\Home\Desktop

check the spelling of the name.other wise there might be a problem with your network.

J'ai essayé de desinstaller les tools, essayé une recovery, on en revient toujours a windows ok sans les tools et plantade avec. Les messages d'erreur sont toujours les mêmes, mais le code change parfois:
error code 0x800704cf
error code 0x80070002

quelqu'un n'aurait pas une idée...chui un peu paumé là..merci!


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Janvier 2011)

ericmaartin a dit:


> bonjour à tous, et tout d'abord merci depuis le temps que je trouve des infos ici sans poster, alors aujourd'hui j'en profite pour dire MERCI!
> Voilà, je n'ai pas trouvé de réponse à mon problème alors je me lance.
> J'ai installé parallels 4, sans patition spécifique, et ensuite windows 7.
> Tout roulait parfaitement jusqu'à ce que j'installe les tools pour transferer des fichiers du mac vers la VM.Et là...c'est le drame.lol
> ...



Il faut impérativement mettre à jour Windows 7 avec Windows Update et les Parallels tools devraient s'installer plus facilement.
D'autre part as-tu mis à jour ta version de Parallels 4 ? 
Je te donne le lien des ressources gratuites de Parallels en français :

http://www.parallels.com/fr/support/free/

le lien de la note technique sur la version de Parallels 4 issu de la base des connaissances :

http://kb.parallels.com/fr/6826

Je te conseille de faire la mise à niveau vers Parallels 6 qui est une version nettement meilleure que Parallels 4. Les mises à niveau sont disponibles chez les distributeurs pour seulement 50  ou moins selon les distributeurs et tu as un disque et une documentation explicative le tout dans une boîte. 

Je te renvoie au sujet VMWare Fusion ou Parallels où tu trouveras les nettes avancées de la version de Parallels 6 :

http://forums.macg.co/windows-sur-mac/vmware-fusion-ou-parallel-211966-19.html#post7463212


----------



## Illy91 (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour, 
j'ai 2 questions concernant ma machine virtuelle:

- Je souhaiterais augmenter la mémoire de ma machine virtuelle (la passer de 1Go à 2Go), sauf que dans la fenêtre de config de parallels desktop, les boutons sont bloqués dans cette partie.

- J'ai également un gros pb de réseau, pourriez-vous me dire quel option coché dans la config car ma connexion internet étant parfait sur mon OS, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'en ai aucune sur ma machine virtuelle.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## igfm (19 Février 2011)

Bonjour,

Après quelques mois d'utilisation du logiciel Parallels Desktop, je déchante !

J'abandonne donc définitivement cette solution pour faire fonctionner mes logiciels sous Windows7.

Je rappelle que je possède un iMac 21,5" 3.06 GHz sous OSX 10.6.6, et je constatais un ralentissement qui s'aggravait de jour en jour.

Compte tenu de ma malheureuse expérience, je déconseille donc fortement ce logiciel qui sature la machine.

Pour utiliser mes logiciels Windows, je n'avais pas d'autre alternative que d'acquérir un portable supplémentaire.

Espérant que ce commentaire sera utile, je vous souhaite un excellent Week-End.

igfm


----------



## Jean-Miche (19 Février 2011)

Illy91 a dit:


> Bonjour,  j'ai 2 questions concernant ma machine virtuelle:
> - Je souhaiterais augmenter la mémoire de ma machine virtuelle (la passer de 1Go à 2Go), sauf que dans la fenêtre de config de parallels desktop, les boutons sont bloqués dans cette partie.



Dans les préférences de Parallels, dans l'onglet général tu peux régler le nombre de CPU (2 si tu as un core 2 duo), et la mémoire. Suivant le windows que tu as, Parallels va reconnaître l'OS et te donner une fourchette recommandée pour la RAM avec un maxi.

Il est spécifié dans l'aide qui est accessible dans les menus de Parallels 6 :

"Le total de la mémoire. Dans le champ Mémoire, vous pouvez définir le total de RAM qui sera disponible pour la machine virtuelle. Pour configurer la limite de la mémoire principale, déplacez le curseur sur l'échelle graduée ou tapez directement la valeur dans le champ Mémoire.
Remarque : Si votre Mac dispose d'1 Go de RAM, nous vous conseillons vivement d'affecter plus de 512 Mo à une seule machine virtuelle."




Illy91 a dit:


> - J'ai également un gros pb de réseau, pourriez-vous me dire quel option coché dans la config car ma connexion internet étant parfait sur mon OS, je ne comprends pas pourquoi je n'en ai aucune sur ma machine virtuelle.
> Merci d'avance.



Par défaut quand tu installes Parallels 6, tu es en mise en réseau partagée c'est à dire que l'adresse IP du PC est identique à celle du Mac.

Je suis à ma troisième version de Parallels et internet  a toujours très bien marché. 
Bien entendu il ne faut pas toucher aux réglages dans Windows. Tout se règle uniquement dans Parallels pour l'ethernet pontée qui permet d'avoir une adresse IP différente du Mac.

L'aide est très bien faite : autant la lire et l'appliquer.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 18h44 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 18h28 ----------




igfm a dit:


> Bonjour,
> Après quelques mois d'utilisation du logiciel Parallels Desktop, je déchante !
> 
> J'abandonne donc définitivement cette solution pour faire fonctionner mes logiciels sous Windows7.
> ...



J'ai un MacBbook Pro et suis ravi d'avoir et le Mac et Windows sur une même machine -un portable- grâce à Parallels 6.
Quelle ram as tu affecté à ta machine virtuelle ? En affecter trop ralentit considérablement la machine.

Il y a des réglages à faire pour optimiser Windows et il faut faire une maintenance régulière.

Je te renvoie aux conseils de Microsoft : 

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/windows7/Optimize-Windows-7-for-better-performance

et à l'essai de Parallels 6 dans le numéro de SVMMAC de décembre 2010 :

http://forums.macg.co/7826752-post378.html


----------



## chafpa (19 Février 2011)

Perso, je n'ai jamais eu le moindre problème avec Parallels 5 et sa version 6 maintenant


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Février 2011)

igfm a dit:


> J'abandonne donc définitivement cette solution Parallels Desktop pour faire fonctionner mes logiciels sous Windows7.
> Je rappelle que je possède un iMac 21,5" 3.06 GHz sous OSX 10.6.6, et je constatais un ralentissement qui s'aggravait de jour en jour.
> Compte tenu de ma malheureuse expérience, je déconseille donc fortement ce logiciel qui sature la machine.
> igfm



Je te renvoie sur 2 autres de mes liens :

- la traduction que j'ai faite des conseils de Connectix (éditeur de Virtual PC)pour Windows XP qui sont complémentaires des conseils de Microsoft pour W 7 :

http://forums.macg.co/7838082-post4.html

- un lien sur la maintenance de Windows complémentaire des conseils de Microsoft donnés pour W 7 :

http://forums.macg.co/7842632-post7.html

Tes soucis n'ont rien à voir avec Parallels 6 et sont des soucis que tout un chacun peut avoir sur un PC sans faire de petits réglages et la maintenance inhérente à la bonne marche de Windows.

Je ne sais quels logiciels tu as sur Windows 7 : il faut également faire des réglages en installant, à l'utilisation, ... Eviter que les MAJ des logiciels soient en automatique plutôt en manuel car tout ceci se lance au démarrage de Windows et donc ralentisse Windows.
J'ai tout Office 2007 et je peux te dire que tout marche parfaitement.


----------



## igfm (20 Février 2011)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te renvoie sur 2 autres de mes liens :
> 
> - la traduction que j'ai faite des conseils de Connectix (éditeur de Virtual PC)pour Windows XP qui sont complémentaires des conseils de Microsoft pour W 7 :
> 
> ...




Bonjour Jean-Miche,

Tout d'abord je te remercie de t'intéresser à mon problème.

J'utilise la version 5 de Parallels Desktop, ce qui me permet d'avoir une machine virtuelle qui fonctionne sous Windows 7.

Cette solution me permet de continuer à utiliser certains logiciels emblématiques comme Money qui à ce jour, n'a aucun équivalent pour réaliser la gestion familiale.

En autre j'ai aussi installé, Adobe Acrobat 6, et Office 2007.

Comme antivirus j'utilise la version gratuite d'Avast.

Au début, tout cela tournait de manière correcte, avant que le ralentissement s'installe pour s'aggraver de jour en jour.

Aujourd'hui, mon disque dur tourne sans arrêt, et tout est devenu très lent.

Je précise que je n'ai effectué aucun réglage manuel.

Je viens de vérifier, Parallels Desktop utilise le maximum de mémoire c'est-à-dire 3072 Mo.

Tu comprendras aisément que n'étant pas un spécialiste en informatique, je ne peux donc pas comprendre ce qui se passe.

Alors je commence par quoi ?


igfm


----------



## Jean-Miche (20 Février 2011)

igfm a dit:


> Bonjour Jean-Miche,
> 
> Tout d'abord je te remercie de t'intéresser à mon problème.
> 
> ...



Quelle RAM totale as-tu sur ton Mac ?
Pour que Windows marche mieux, il vaut mieux également quitter le plus d'appli Mac type Safari qui utilise beaucoup de RAM et de processeur et de façon à donner le maxi RAM, processeur pour Windows et les appli de Windows.

Je te conseille d'abord de régler l'affichage :

"Pour laffichage, clic droit sur le bureau et propriétés.
- Arrière-Plan: pour le papier peint aucun.
- Ecran de veille: aucun.
- Apparence: modèle Windows standard élément bureau.
- Effets: je nai que afficher les icones en utilisant toutes les couleurs possibles qui est coché. Le reste est décoché.
- Web: Afficher active desktop comme une page web nest pas coché.
- Paramètres: mes couleurs sont en 32 bits. Ma zone écran est en 1920x1200 pixels.
Cliquer sur appliquer et OK "

Puis reprends les conseils de Microsoft pour W 7 sauf lutilitaire de résolution des problèmes de performances :

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/windows7/Optimize-Windows-7-for-better-performance


----------



## Mr Chen (21 Février 2011)

Bonjour !

je compte acquérir un imac tout prochainement, et je souhaite prendre Parallel 6 pour pouvoir jouer de temps en temps!

J'ai pu testé le trial un petit moment, mais j'ai encore des doutes!

Une question peut-être un peu simple, mais concernant l'installation, mieux vaut-il l'installer en bootcamp, allouer un disque dur d'une taille fixe, mettre les drivers à jour, et ensuite utiliser parallel pour aller chercher la partition en mode "mixte" (con.. je sais plus quoi)

Ou alors directement windows avec parallel? mais dans ce cas, les drivers doivent être mis à jour après l'installation? Et il n'y a pas besoin de partition dans ce cas précis?

Je préfèrerais utiliser le mode mixte plutôt que complètement séparer (ça a l'air nettement plus agréable a utiliser dans ce sens).

Si vous avez d'autres conseils.. ^^

Edit:

Je prévois un Imac 27"
12go de ram,
avec un DD a 2 TO pour être "très" confortable sur les performances.


----------



## chafpa (21 Février 2011)

Mr Chen a dit:


> 12go de ram


Waouh, que vas-tu faire avec 12 Go de ram ?  .......


----------



## Mr Chen (21 Février 2011)

Finallement descendu a 8 d'après conseil du vendeur de l'app store. Parait il que le processeur travaille mieux avec 8go que 12. 

Par contre il m'a également conseillé de garder la partie en RAM allouée pour une virtualisation par défaut lors de l'installation de celui-ci. Qu'en pensez vous?


----------



## chafpa (21 Février 2011)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Par contre il m'a également conseillé de garder la partie en RAM allouée pour une virtualisation par défaut lors de l'installation de celui-ci. Qu'en pensez vous?


Sur ce point, si tu veux utiliser Win 7 avec Parallels, par exemple, pas de problème. Tu alloues la Ram que tu veux tout comme l'espace disque


----------



## Amartik (22 Février 2011)

Bonjour, j'ai eu un macbook pro 17" 2,8Ghz et j'aimerai mettre une session windows 7 dessus. J'ai un Cd d'installation prêté par un ami. J"ai partitionné mon disque dur et quand je met le Cd windows, il me dit que windows ne peut etre installé car windows ne reconnait pas le format du disque dur ... J'ai déja réussi a mettre un XP dessus mais je preferait Seven. Merci de me répondre


----------



## chafpa (22 Février 2011)

Amartik a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai eu un macbook pro 17" 2,8Ghz et j'aimerai mettre une session windows 7 dessus. J'ai un Cd d'installation prêté par un ami. J"ai partitionné mon disque dur et quand je met le Cd windows, il me dit que windows ne peut etre installé car windows ne reconnait pas le format du disque dur ...


Que veux-tu faire ?

J'ai du mal à comprendre car si tu as partitionné ton HDD sous Mac, logique que Windows ne puisse pas s'installer. Pour le faire, il te faut utiliser Bootcamp .... à moins que tu n'ai un soft de virtualisation


----------



## Amartik (22 Février 2011)

J'ai utilisé" bootcamp mais c'est lors de l'installation Windows il me demande de choisir la partition et quand jechoisis la partition BOOTCAMP il me met que le systeme ne reconnait pas le format du disque ???


----------



## Anonyme (23 Février 2011)

Amartik a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai eu un macbook pro 17" 2,8Ghz et j'aimerai mettre une session windows 7 dessus. J'ai un Cd d'installation prêté par un ami. J"ai partitionné mon disque dur et quand je met le Cd windows, il me dit que windows ne peut etre installé car windows ne reconnait pas le format du disque dur ... J'ai déja réussi a mettre un XP dessus mais je preferait Seven. Merci de me répondre




Salut,

Si tu as tout fait juste :

- partition par Bootcamp
- formatage *NTFS* pour ton Windows XP 

alors tu peux en étant dans Windows lancé (partition Bootcamp) poser ta galette de Seven et lancer l'installation

(Windows Seven prêté par un copain) et ensuite ? faut pas rêver, quand tu devras présenter ton CD pour certaines mises à jour tu seras coincé comme un chef


----------



## Amartik (1 Mars 2011)

Merci j'ai réussi !!! 

Maintenant autre problème ... les drivers. J'ai pas de clik droit etc ... on m'a passé un CD de drivers mais comment je les installe ? Ou je les mets ? Merciiii


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Amartik a dit:


> Merci j'ai réussi !!!
> 
> Maintenant autre problème ... les drivers. J'ai pas de clik droit etc ... on m'a passé un CD de drivers mais comment je les installe ? Ou je les mets ? Merciiii




Pour régler le clic droit ... va dans les préférences système > Pomme > Souris 

Quels drivers ? si tu as installé Windows 7 il ira chercher sur Internet ce dont il a besoin.


----------



## Amartik (1 Mars 2011)

Quand je lance windows, je n'arrive pas a configurer le clavier ainsi que le trackpad. Par exemple les 2 doigt pour la roulette etc. Comme drivers, on m'a donné un CD intitulé Drivers.iso avec une liste hyper longue de doc  " .dll .cat .inf etc "


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Amartik a dit:


> Quand je lance windows, je n'arrive pas a configurer le clavier ainsi que le trackpad. Par exemple les 2 doigt pour la roulette etc. Comme drivers, on m'a donné un CD intitulé Drivers.iso avec une liste hyper longue de doc  " .dll .cat .inf etc "



Windows se comporte en Windows, il faut rechercher le nouveau matériel ... il vaut mieux le faire en ayant un clavier et une souris filaire branchés pour détecter les nouveaux appareils sans fil

Windows ira chercher sur Internet ou sur le CD ce ....


----------



## Amartik (1 Mars 2011)

et donc en fesant cela, je pourrais faire clic droit sur windows en tappant avec mes 2 doigt sur le trakpad de mon macbook pro ? faire défiler en descendant 2 doigt ? et ainsi faire le @ avec la touche @ du macbook ,?


----------



## Anonyme (1 Mars 2011)

Amartik a dit:


> et donc en fesant cela, je pourrais faire clic droit sur windows en tappant avec mes 2 doigt sur le trakpad de mon macbook pro ? faire défiler en descendant 2 doigt ? et ainsi faire le @ avec la touche @ du macbook ,?



je n'ai pas de macbook ... donc > i don't


----------



## ziommm (2 Mars 2011)

Amartik a dit:


> et donc en fesant cela, je pourrais faire clic droit sur windows en tappant avec mes 2 doigt sur le trakpad de mon macbook pro ? faire défiler en descendant 2 doigt ? et ainsi faire le @ avec la touche @ du macbook ,?



Une fois win7 installé, la première chose à faire est d'installer le gestionnaire bootcamp, qui est accompagné de tous les pilotes nécessaires.

Pour ce faire, il te suffit d'insérer le CD d'installation osx dans ton lecteur, et d'exécuter le setup qui s'y trouve.

Après, à partir de l'icône gestionnaire de configuration bootcamp, dans tes icônes de notifications, tu auras accès aux mêmes paramètres que sur osx, et ton mapage clavier sera aussi le même.


----------



## Mr Chen (2 Mars 2011)

J'ai créé une partition windows avec //. J'ai testé un jeu, il tourne nickel.

Par contre, il y a un moyen de savoir si les drivers sont à jour? 

Et dois-je quand même installer un anti-virus bien que c'est la connexion de Mac derrière qui est utilisé.

J'ai activé simplement le par-feu de mac.


----------



## Anonyme (2 Mars 2011)

Mr Chen a dit:


> J'ai créé une partition windows avec //. J'ai testé un jeu, il tourne nickel.
> 
> Par contre, il y a un moyen de savoir si les drivers sont à jour?
> 
> ...



Salut,

Une fois dans Windows ... par Bootcamp ou Parallels et autres du genre ... il faut un anti-virus ... celui-ci est gratuit et travaille bien en tâche de fond



> http://www.01net.com/editorial/5251...antivirus-gratuit-de-microsoft-passe-a-la-v2/


----------



## Mr Chen (2 Mars 2011)

Oui, je pensais prendre MSE.

L'autre point qui me fait soucis, c'est du côté des drivers. Est-ce embêtant de ne pas avoir ATI Catalyst pour les jeux? Je ne sais pas trop comment fonctionne les drivers dans un cas comme ça


----------



## Jerome_C (2 Mars 2011)

Et oui, c'est windows hein... 

Je rappelle qu'il existe même des anti-virus pour mac dont l'objectif premier et d'éviter de transmettre à ses contacts windows des virus reçus par mail...


----------



## Mr Chen (3 Mars 2011)

Finalement, j'ai installé mon windows avec bootcamp, puis je l'importe avec //. Par contre, en installant via bootcamp, j'ai mis les pilotes à jour. (notamment la carte graphique n'était pas la dernière version) et depuis, un message au lancement me dit que le driver catalyst ne prend pas en charge le pilote de la CG (argh!)

Que faire? je remet le pilote de bootcamp?


----------



## chafpa (3 Mars 2011)

Mr Chen a dit:


> un message au lancement me dit que le driver catalyst ne prend pas en charge le pilote de la CG (argh!)
> 
> Que faire? je remet le pilote de bootcamp?


As-tu le choix si ton message te dit cela


----------



## Mr Chen (3 Mars 2011)

Je ne sais pas 

Je peux peut-être installer le dernier logiciel de contrôle Catalyst pour aller avec le driver 
Mais si je pouvais éviter..


----------



## Jean-Miche (3 Mars 2011)

Mr Chen a dit:


> Finalement, j'ai installé mon windows avec bootcamp, puis je l'importe avec //. Par contre, en installant via bootcamp, j'ai mis les pilotes à jour. (notamment la carte graphique n'était pas la dernière version) et depuis, un message au lancement me dit que le driver catalyst ne prend pas en charge le pilote de la CG (argh!)
> 
> Que faire? je remet le pilote de bootcamp?



As-tu bien lu l'aide qui est incluse dans les menus de Parallels 6 :

Utiliser la partition Boot Camp dans une machine virtuelle

En suivant ces recommandations, tu pourras booter dans ta partition Boot Camp à partir de la machine virtuelle Parallels ou *l'utiliser en bootant dans la partition Windows*.


----------



## Mr Chen (4 Mars 2011)

Je n'ai plus eu le message hier soir quand j'ai refais la virtualisation de ma partition bootcamp, ni quand j'ai relancé l'ordinateur directement sur bootcamp!

Tant mieux 

Par contre, ayant testé d'abord une installation en virtualisation et une  importation de la partition bootcamp, j'ai l'impression qu'avec la partition bootcamp les perfs sont lèèègerement moins bonne 

J'ai suivi le guide pour importer la partition bootcamp. Car au début, il y a une manipulation à faire en important une machine virtuelle et après coup, choisir celle de bootcamp. 

Comme ça je peux utiliser windows pour les logiciels sans reboot et jouer si nécessaire en reboot


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Mars 2011)

Je pense qu'il aurait été plus "clean" de faire l'inverse, installer un windows "propre" (possible ???) sur une partition bootcamp, puis l'utiliser depuis PD : en dual boot le mac se comporte "comme un PC" (yuuuk) alors que l'inverse est loin d'être vrai, avec des couches intermédiaires (notamment côté pilotes) pour permettre la virtualisation.

Enfin moi c'est ça que j'aurais fait...


----------



## Mr Chen (4 Mars 2011)

C'est bien ce que j'ai fais 

J'ai supprimé la 1ere partition avec le windows installé en virtualisation pour, ensuite, l'installer via bootcamp. (et je n'ai qu'une licence windows donc)


----------



## Jerome_C (4 Mars 2011)

Ah j'avais pas compris, tu veux dire qu'une install win direct sous bootcamp serait plus "lente" qu'une VM win importée dans bootcamp ? (tu parles du fait d'utiliser un win en dual boot ou d'utiliser un bootcamp sous PD, en fait ?). 

Moi ça fait longtemps que j'ai benné mon bootcamp et je ne fais plus que de la VM...


----------



## Mr Chen (7 Mars 2011)

Non, non, simplement utiliser la partition bootcamp avec Parallel est un peu plus lent que de créé une machine virtuelle avec Parallel. Le tout sur OSX


----------



## Jerome_C (7 Mars 2011)

Ahhhhhh... ce fut dur mais nous y arrivâmes 

J'avais fait ça y'a longtemps avec un XP, j'ai pas souvenir d'une différence notoire... mais ça a changé depuis (versions PD / win...)


----------



## aznyooly (17 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir à tous,

Je viens d'acquérir Parallels Desktop version 6 cependant je rencontre un problème lors de l'installation. un message d'erreur s'affiche à la fin de l'installation au moment ou je dois redémarrer le mac: "l'installation a échouée".
Pouvez vous m'aider? 

Pour info, j'ai un macbookpro 13" de 2011, core i5, 2.3 Ghz, 4go de ram, avec mac osx 10.6.6.

Merci d'avance


----------



## aznyooly (18 Mars 2011)

problème résolu, il fallait mettre à jour macfuse!


----------



## Dailyplanet (20 Mars 2011)

Bonjour,

Existe-t-il *une combinaison de touches clavier* pour passer de l'affichage Windows (Plein écran) à l'affichage Mac OSX sous Parallels ?

Merci


----------



## chafpa (20 Mars 2011)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Existe-t-il *une combinaison de touches clavier* pour passer de l'affichage Windows (Plein écran) à l'affichage Mac OSX sous Parallels ?


Pas besoin de combinaison de touches du clavier. Tu appuies sur F6 (par défaut) pour basculer du mode Pein écran Windows vers l'affichage de Mac OS et vice-versa


----------



## Dailyplanet (20 Mars 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Pas besoin de combinaison de touches du clavier. Tu appuies sur F6 (par défaut) pour basculer du mode Pein écran Windows vers l'affichage de Mac OS et vice-versa


 
Merci, c'est exactement ce que je recherchais 
Peut-on changer par une autre touche clavier ?


----------



## madephi (20 Mars 2011)

Bonsoir
Je suis l'heureux possesseur d'un Imac 27 pouces sans aucun regret pour plus de 20 ans de PC .... malgré cela j'ai encore quelques jeux pc que je souhaite pouvoir utiliser. J'ai donc installer parallels puis windows 7  sans problème, J'ai ensuite installé un jeux, puis deux, et lorsque ils se connecte directement pour une mise à jour par internet, il m'informe qu'il n'est pas connecté (idem sous steam) alors que je peux lancer internet (safari ou explorer lors de ma session windows), 
auriez-vous un conseil à me donner, j'ai du rater quelque chose quelque part... 
Par avance merci


----------



## chafpa (21 Mars 2011)

Dailyplanet a dit:


> Peut-on changer par une autre touche clavier ?


Oui, tu vas dans Parallels > Préférences > Clavier et tu édites n'importe quel raccourci


----------



## gaara_sensei (24 Mars 2011)

bonjour,

j'ai parallels desktop 6 acheter avec le pack bundle, et j'aurai aimé savoir si il existait un patch pour le mettre en français ?

merci beaucoup

c'est énorme Paralells 6


----------



## Dailyplanet (24 Mars 2011)

chafpa a dit:


> Oui, tu vas dans Parallels > Préférences > Clavier et tu édites n'importe quel raccourci


 
Merci de ton aide


----------



## Jerome_C (24 Mars 2011)

gaara_sensei a dit:


> j'ai parallels desktop 6 acheter avec le pack bundle, et j'aurai aimé savoir si il existait un patch pour le mettre en français ?



Il faut installer une VF, je ne crois pas qu'on peut passer d'une VA installée à une VF comme ça. Et je suis pas sûr que l'achat d'une VA te donne "droit" à une VF. En tous cas avant c'était comme ça, mais ça a pu changer.



> c'est énorme Paralells 6



J'espère que c'est pas trop lourd, toutefois


----------



## Liyad (27 Mars 2011)

Bonjour, 
J'ai 2 questions.

La première concerne Boot Camp :
J'avais une partition fonctionelle sur mon ordi. Bug et compagnie mon donné envie de formater cette partition. Mon CD de Seven est dans un état lamentable. J'ai donc trouvé une ISO de Windows Seven sur le net et ai installé Seven sur cette partition, en gardant mon numéro de série. En utilisant parallels, la partition fonctionne très bien, mais désormais, je ne peut plus booter dessus car elle n'apparait plus quand je démarre le mac et que je reste appuyé sur Alt, alors qu'avant formatage si. Et je n'ai donc pas de DVD, seulement une ISO que je ne peux pas graver, n'ayant pas de DVD vierge.
Comment faire ?

Seconde question :
Comment puis-je enlever les lignes avec (Windows 7) ? Car je ne souhaite en aucun cas utiliser des programmes Windows sous ma partition mac et j'utilise souvent ce menu et ces lignes à profusion me gène.





Merci d'avance !


----------



## Jerome_C (28 Mars 2011)

1. il faut ptet relancer l'assistant de bootcamp ? il doit manquer quelque chose au niveau du multiboot... j'en sais guère plus, la dernière fois que j'ai testé bootcamp c'était il y a plusieurs années,  depuis je ne jure que par la virtualisation

2. de mémoire il y a des options dans la VM pour le partage, ou pas, des applications entre windows et Mac OS X (mais je suis pas devant mon ordi)


----------



## Liyad (29 Mars 2011)

Parfait !
Merci


----------



## Jerome_C (29 Mars 2011)

Heu, essaye d'abord et tu nous diras, ma mémoire me joue parfois des tours


----------



## Liyad (29 Mars 2011)

Non non, parfait autant l'un que l'autre des conseils !


----------



## qsdfg (30 Juin 2011)

Bonjour

Je possède une version en anglais achetée dans un pack.
J'ai remarqué qu'il y avait une nouvelle build *Parallels Desktop 6 for Mac build 6.0.**12092*, mais lors des tentatives d'installation de cette mise à jour, celle-ci est impossible car bloquée par un message " To quit Installer, choose Quit from the menu.", alors que Parallels est fermé, et que je comprends ce message par "Pour quitter l'installeur, choisissez Quitter du menu", ceci dès le lancement de l'installation, jusque là, je ne pense pas que ce soit gênant. 






et un peu plus loin, à l'étape "*Preparation*"  *Conflicting Applications* le message *To continue the installation, quit the following applications* (pour continuer l'installation quitter les applications suivantes) : *Parallels Mounter* (ce que je comprends comme "Programme d'installation", ce qui est stupide, et je suis bloqué. Je dois faire une grossière erreur d'interprétation).

Quelle est mon erreur pour être ainsi bloqué ?


----------



## Jerome_C (1 Juillet 2011)

Le 1er message c'est du standard de soft d'install sur Mac, si tu veux fermer l'installeur, tu peux 

Pour le 2nd, Parallel Mounter c'est un utilitaire qui te permet de parcourir les fichiers dans une machine virtuelle sans pour autant l'exécuter (il est capable de lire le gros fichier du disque dur virtuel de la VM). Donc ce message tend à prouver qu'il est déjà en train de fonctionner et qu'il faut le fermer pour continuer l'installation... mais si tu es certain qu'il ne l'est pas (après vérification), ben tu as effectivement un problème...


----------



## qsdfg (2 Juillet 2011)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Pour le 2nd, Parallel Mounter c'est un utilitaire qui te permet de parcourir les fichiers dans une machine virtuelle sans pour autant l'exécuter (il est capable de lire le gros fichier du disque dur virtuel de la VM). Donc ce message tend à prouver qu'il est déjà en train de fonctionner et qu'il faut le fermer pour continuer l'installation... mais si tu es certain qu'il ne l'est pas (après vérification), ben tu as effectivement un problème...



Ça y est, j'ai trouvé seul. 
J'ai redémarré le mac et tout est revenu dans l'ordre. Étrange. 

Merci de t'être préoccupé de mon problème.


----------



## a_ben (6 Août 2011)

Bonjour,

Chez moi, Parallels a endommagé ma partition bootcamp après l'avoir booté dessus (ça a plutôt bien fonctionné..). Impossible de démarrer Windows, j'ai systématiquement des BSOD 

Ca vous est déjà arrivé? Ai-je fais quelque chose de mal?


----------



## Jerome_C (18 Août 2011)

"après l'avoir booté dessus" tu veux dire "depuis PD sous Mac OS X" ? cad tu peux lancer ce win depuis PD sous Mac OS X mais plus du tout en dual boot ? (alors qu'avant ça marchait en dual boot je suppose ?)


----------



## sebkulu (20 Août 2011)

J'ai testé la version Shareware de Parallels pendant la période autorisée, et je dois bien avouer que c'est super bluffant, surtout l'intégration de Windows dans Mac OS X, ils ont vraiment bien bossé les gars 
Bon, après, on sent que c'est un poil poussif sur un MBA 13" 2011, malgré l'i5 et les 4Go de RAM 
Par contre, autant je trouve la performance remarquable comparé à ce que peut donner un VMWare Workstation sur PC par exemple, autant j'aimerais connaître votre utilité de Parallels si ça ne vous dérange pas.
Car pour ma part, j'ai quasiment trouvé tous les équivalents PC de ce que j'utilisais avant, dans le monde Mac, et la plupart gratuits même (voire carrément inclus avec OS X Lion dès l'achat de la machine )

Merci d'éclairer la lanterne d'un récent MacSwitcher que je suis


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Août 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> J'ai testé la version Shareware de Parallels pendant la période autorisée, et je dois bien avouer que c'est super bluffant, surtout l'intégration de Windows dans Mac OS X, ils ont vraiment bien bossé les gars
> Bon, après, on sent que c'est un poil poussif sur un MBA 13" 2011, malgré l'i5 et les 4Go de RAM
> Par contre, autant je trouve la performance remarquable comparé à ce que peut donner un VMWare Workstation sur PC par exemple, autant j'aimerais connaître votre utilité de Parallels si ça ne vous dérange pas.
> Car pour ma part, j'ai quasiment trouvé tous les équivalents PC de ce que j'utilisais avant, dans le monde Mac, et la plupart gratuits même (voire carrément inclus avec OS X Lion dès l'achat de la machine )
> ...



Je te renvoie au sujet VMW Fusion ou Parallels et plus directement à un lien où tu trouveras les possibilités de ces 2 logiciels de virtualisation avec des tests :

http://forums.macg.co/8872522-post7.html

Je te renvoie également sur un autre message permettant d'optimiser Windows 7 pour de meilleures performances :

http://forums.macg.co/9309802-post2085.html


----------



## sebkulu (21 Août 2011)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Je te renvoie au sujet VMW Fusion ou Parallels et plus directement à un lien où tu trouveras les possibilités de ces 2 logiciels de virtualisation avec des tests :
> 
> http://forums.macg.co/8872522-post7.html
> 
> ...



Nonon, mais je vois bien à quoi ça sert VMWare et Parallels hein 
Je me suis sans doute mal exprimé, car ce que je voulais savoir, c'est dans quel cadre vous l'utilisez, et pourquoi?
Ca m'intéresse parce qu'il y a sûrement des applications concrètes d'utilisation auxquelles je n'ai pas pensé, et qui pourraient présenter un intérêt 
Car, même pour jouer, je préfère me créer une partoche BootCamp, pour avoir un Windows 7 natif, et donc sans avoir besoin de passer par la couche d'abstraction matérielle de l'hyperviseur 

PS: J'ai déjà une petite expérience de la virtualisation, mais sous Windows Server 2008 R2, avec VMWare, et ce pour y installer un Linux qui me sert de Serveur Mail/Web, pendant que le Windows lui me sert de serveur d'Application/Fichiers/Imprimantes 
Et aussi pour m'amuser un peu, comme le fait de tester des versions hackées d'OS X juste histoire de voir ce que ça donne avant de voir si on achète un Mac :love: -> et du coup, j'ai craqué pour un Mac


----------



## Ephaistos78 (6 Septembre 2011)

sebkulu a dit:


> Nonon, mais je vois bien à quoi ça sert VMWare et Parallels hein
> Je me suis sans doute mal exprimé, car ce que je voulais savoir, c'est dans quel cadre vous l'utilisez, et pourquoi?
> Ca m'intéresse parce qu'il y a sûrement des applications concrètes d'utilisation auxquelles je n'ai pas pensé, et qui pourraient présenter un intérêt



Personnellement, j'utilise ShopFactory, un logiciel de création de boutique e-commerce qui n existe pas sur Mac. L'intégration est bluffante avec la suite Creative d'Adobe sur Mac. Pour le reste, tout est sur la partie Mac.


----------



## Florian1293 (6 Septembre 2011)

Perso DVDProfiler, aucun programme (si exhaustif)  du genre n'existe vraiment sur MAC.


----------



## gbarnga (5 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour,

j'ai installé windows 7 sur bootcamp. Puis, installé parallels. pas de soucis, ça fonctionne correctement mais:
Impossible de rebooter sur windows 7 en bootcamp.
Une solution?

D'autre part, pas de solution sur Lion pour faire des recherches de fichiers dans un volume NTFS?
Merci


----------



## qsdfg (5 Décembre 2011)

gbarnga a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> j'ai installé windows 7 sur bootcamp. Puis, installé parallels. pas de soucis, ça fonctionne correctement mais:
> Impossible de rebooter sur windows 7 en bootcamp.
> ...


Avoir Parallels permettant de faire fonctionner Windows comme une application mac, et persister a vouloir utiliser Bootcamp  Quelle étrange idée ! 

Pour le NTFS peut-être voir ici.


----------



## chafpa (5 Décembre 2011)

J'ai Parallels 6 d'une part et Windows 7 installé sur une partition Bootcamp et ...... impossible de prendre cette partition comme machine virtuelle. A chaque fois, je reçois un message d'erreur du type "il faut s'identifier" pour contiuner l'installation .......

Mais comment :rose:

Toute aide serait cordialement le bienvenue


----------



## o.day (23 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour à tous, j'espère que je poste au bon endroit.

J'ai fait pas mal de recherches mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses vraiment satisfaisantes. Je vous explique notre soucis.
Nous avons créé dans notre entreprise une base de donnée avec un petit interface sur microsoft acces. Toute la création a été faite sur mac avec parallels. Jusque la aucun soucis. 
Notre petit problème se situe dans le fait que la base de donnée est hébergée sur un serveur (PC). A chaque fois que l'on lance le prog, il faut redonner le chemin d'accès à la base de donnée car le disque du serveur n'est pas reconnu. (lettre d'affection qui change). Est-il possible sur les macs qui ont parallels de garder ce chemin en mémoire ?
J'espère que j'ai été assez claire.

J'ai pas mal navigué depuis tout à l'heure, à votre avis est-ce que le driver paragorn ntfs pour mac peut nous aider ? Je suis peut-être complétement à coté de la plaque. :s
Merci à vous.


----------



## GilbertC (26 Décembre 2011)

Bonjour

Je n'ai trouvé la réponse nulle part:

Quant on clone une partition système ou est installée une machine virtuelle, celle ci est elle clonée  correctement.

En d'autres termes, quand on récupère un clone incluant une machine virtuelle, celle ci fonctionne elle de nouveau sans problème ??

Cela reviendrais à cloner Windows facilement.

Cordialement


----------



## chafpa (26 Décembre 2011)

GilbertC a dit:


> En d'autres termes, quand on récupère un clone incluant une machine virtuelle, celle ci fonctionne elle de nouveau sans problème ??


Sans aucun problème.

Je clone régulièrement mon DD interne et si je redémarre sur mon DD externe, je lance Parallels 6 et Windows 7 en machine virtuelle..... personnellement testé quand j'ai switché il y a tout juste deux ans mais je le refais régulièrement pour m'assurer que mon clone est sain .... malgré que j'utilise toujours ma Time Capsule


----------



## TheHunteR01 (28 Décembre 2011)

qsdfg a dit:


> Avoir Parallels permettant de faire fonctionner Windows comme une application mac, et persister a vouloir utiliser Bootcamp  Quelle étrange idée !



Avoir bootcamp pour les jeux et utiliser parallels pour des "petites applications" sans rebooter.
(abcAVI Tag Editor pour ma part (j'ai pas trouver d'équivalent sur Mac))


----------



## Jean-Miche (30 Décembre 2011)

o.day a dit:


> Bonjour à tous, j'espère que je poste au bon endroit.J'ai fait pas mal de recherches mais je n'ai pas trouvé de réponses vraiment satisfaisantes. Je vous explique notre soucis.
> Nous avons créé dans notre entreprise une base de donnée avec un petit interface sur microsoft acces. Toute la création a été faite sur mac avec parallels. Jusque la aucun soucis.
> Notre petit problème se situe dans le fait que la base de donnée est hébergée sur un serveur (PC). A chaque fois que l'on lance le prog, il faut redonner le chemin d'accès à la base de donnée car le disque du serveur n'est pas reconnu. (lettre d'affection qui change). Est-il possible sur les macs qui ont parallels de garder ce chemin en mémoire ?
> J'espère que j'ai été assez claire.



Parallels 7 n'a rien à voir avec ton pb de disque serveur (lettre d'affectation changeante).
Parallels 7 est le logiciel de virtualisation qui te permet d'installer et d'utiliser Windows (au fait lequel as-tu ?)
C'est Windows qui est en cause et pas Parallels dans ton cas. Je te conseille d'acheter un livre le plus complet sur Windows où tu trouveras réponse à ton souci.
J'ai cherché pour toi sur le support de Microsoft sans succès. Mais tu trouveras peut être toi mieux que moi, voilà le lien du support :

http://search.microsoft.com/results.aspx?form=MSHOME&mkt=fr-fr&setlang=fr-fr&q=support




o.day a dit:


> J'ai pas mal navigué depuis tout à l'heure, à votre avis est-ce que le driver paragorn ntfs pour mac peut nous aider ? Je suis peut-être complétement à coté de la plaque. :s Merci à vous.



Je ne pense pas que Paragon puisse t'aider. 
Tu peux faire un copier-coller du chemin d'accès à la base de données si tu n'arrives pas à résoudre autrement ton pb.


----------



## o.day (2 Janvier 2012)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse Jean-Miche.
Je vais regarder tout ça et te tiendrai au courant de la solution trouvée.


----------



## Iris17 (8 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour!

J'ai Mac OS X et je viens d'installer Parallels Desktop 7(avec Windows 7).
Lorsque je démarre Windows, celui-ci ne reconnaît pas les périphériques que je branche, donc impossible d'ouvrir une clé usb...
quelqu'un peut-il m'aider ?
Merci d'avance !!


----------



## oseille (8 Janvier 2012)

J'ai Windows Parallels XP (en PC, j'étais encore en XP). Avant de changer mon PC pour un Mac, j'ai mis tout mon travail (profession libérale) sur un disque dur externe et je n'ai aucun problème pour ouvrir mes documents. Par contre, je ne peux pas les modifier il me semble. Ce que je voulais, c'est garder une trace lisible de tous mes rapports et c'est OK, mais je suis en Windows XP.


----------



## thomas_mons (8 Janvier 2012)

bonjour à tous !

C'est possible d'installer windows xp via parallels desktop 7 ?? ou c'est juste limité a W7 ?
j'ai absolument besoin de win xp et comme bootcamp n'accepte que windows 7 ...


Merci !


----------



## chafpa (8 Janvier 2012)

thomas_mons a dit:


> j'ai absolument besoin de win xp et comme bootcamp n'accepte que windows 7 ...


Parallels accepte fort bien Windows XP et même le MSdos  ....... 

- http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/


----------



## Jean-Miche (8 Janvier 2012)

oseille a dit:


> J'ai Windows Parallels XP (en PC, j'étais encore en XP). Avant de changer mon PC pour un Mac, j'ai mis tout mon travail (profession libérale) sur un disque dur externe et je n'ai aucun problème pour ouvrir mes documents. Par contre, je ne peux pas les modifier il me semble. Ce que je voulais, c'est garder une trace lisible de tous mes rapports et c'est OK, mais je suis en Windows XP.



Je te renvoie à l'aide de Parallels 7 qui est incluse dans les menus de Parallels et cherche Importer vos données depuis un PC


----------



## thomas_mons (8 Janvier 2012)

ok merci beaucoup  !! 

donc quand j'aurait en quelque sorte "émulé" windows xp, je pourrais installer n'importe quel programme ??? comme j'ai besoin d'un ou deux progs sous xp, j'ap pas le chois, ils ne sont pas sous mac :/


----------



## chafpa (9 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> J'ai Parallels 6 d'une part et Windows 7 installé sur une partition Bootcamp et ...... impossible de prendre cette partition comme machine virtuelle. A chaque fois, je reçois un message d'erreur du type "il faut s'identifier" pour contiuner l'installation .......
> 
> Mais comment :rose:
> 
> Toute aide serait cordialement le bienvenue


Je renouvelle ma demande d'aide si quelqu'un a été confronté à ce problème et a trouvé la solution.

Je joins les copies d'écran qui s'affichent quand je suis bloqué.


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Je renouvelle ma demande d'aide si quelqu'un a été confronté à ce problème et a trouvé la solution.
> Je joins les copies d'écran qui s'affichent quand je suis bloqué.



Tu as Parallels 7 ou Parallels 6 ?

Normalement, pour utiliser Boot Camp avec Parallels Desktop, il suffit de suivre l'aide incluse dans les menus de Parallels 7 et d'y chercher:

utiliser Boot Camp avec Parallels Desktop.


----------



## chafpa (10 Janvier 2012)

J'ai Parallels 6, comme indiqué dans mon premier post repris dans le second et j'ai suivi scrupuleusement l'aide.

Le résultat est posté ci-dessus, hélas :rose:


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> J'ai Parallels 6 d'une part et Windows 7 installé sur une partition Bootcamp et ...... impossible de prendre cette partition comme machine virtuelle. A chaque fois, je reçois un message d'erreur du type "il faut s'identifier" pour contiuner l'installation .......Mais comment
> Toute aide serait cordialement le bienvenue





chafpa a dit:


> Je renouvelle ma demande d'aide si quelqu'un a été confronté à ce problème et a trouvé la solution.
> Je joins les copies d'écran qui s'affichent quand je suis bloqué.





chafpa a dit:


> J'ai Parallels 6, comme indiqué dans mon premier post repris dans le second et j'ai suivi scrupuleusement l'aide.
> Le résultat est posté ci-dessus, hélas



Voilà tes messages. Ton avant-dernier message prouve que tu as Parallels 7 avec tes miniatures.
C'est celui-là :

http://forums.macg.co/10623602-post2140.html


----------



## chafpa (10 Janvier 2012)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Voilà tes messages. Ton avant-dernier message prouve que tu as Parallels 7 avec tes miniatures.


J'ignore comment tu peux définir que c'est Parallels 7 et je joins ce que m'affiche Parallels quand je veux en savoir plus sur ma version. J'ai numérisé la copie écran car je voulais rayer mon nom et mon code d'activation.

De plus, chaque fois que je lance Parallels 6, il me propose de l'upgrader vers la version 7 moyennant finances bien sûr. 

Peut-être as-tu confondu Windows 7 qui s'affiche :rose:


----------



## Jean-Miche (10 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Peut-être as-tu confondu Windows 7 qui s'affiche :rose:



Excuse-moi. C'est moi qui ai lu trop vite, car j'ai fait cet a-m beaucoup de choses en même temps.
Pour t'aider avec Parallels 6 et Boot Camp, le mieux est sans doute de chercher dans les Ressources d'assistance gratuites : 

http://www.parallels.com/fr/support/free/

et notamment la base de connaissances gratuite en français :

http://kb.parallels.com/

Mais peut être as-tu déjà cherché ?
Tu es bien à jour de Parallels 6 ? Pourquoi tes outils parallels ne sont pas installés ?


----------



## chafpa (10 Janvier 2012)

Jean-Miche a dit:


> Tu es bien à jour de Parallels 6 ? Pourquoi tes outils parallels ne sont pas installés ?


Oui, j'en ai profité encore cet après-midi pour contrôler les mises à jour.

Les outils de Parallels "semblent" ne pas être installés parce que j'essaie de créer une nouvelle machine virtuelle en utilisant Bootcamp mais sois rassuré, ils le sont bien et Parallels fonctionne nickel. 

Je vais une nouvelle fois pioché dans la KB sinon Bootcamp dégagera du Mac. 

PS : De toute façon j'utilise de moins en moins Bootcamp car je suis toujours aveuglé malgré x essais de soft pour diminuer la luminosité. Il me reste la solution de booster un peu ma Ram pour la partager équitablement entre OS X et Windows et avoir une utilisation plus fluide des deux.


----------



## DomS75 (10 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

J'ai installé Lion il y a qq mois et tenté ce soir de rouvrir Windows XP via Parallel 5 et évidemment ça marche pas... Si j'installe Parallel 7, devrai-je tout ré-installer après ( Win, + les autres prg...)?

Merci d'avance de vos commentaires!

Bonne soirée


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Janvier 2012)

DomS75 a dit:


> Bonsoir, J'ai installé Lion il y a qq mois et tenté ce soir de rouvrir Windows XP via Parallel 5 et évidemment ça marche pas... Si j'installe Parallel 7, devrai-je tout ré-installer après ( Win, + les autres prg...)?Merci d'avance de vos commentaires! Bonne soirée



Il est bien entendu qu'en passant de Parallels 5 à Parallels 7, tu n'auras pas à réinstaller Windows XP et les autres programmes .

Je te conseille d'acheter une version en boîte de Parallels 7 chez ton distributeur habituel car tu auras un CD, un petit guide de 17 pages : comment démarrer, 2 petites fiches très claires : le guide de référence rapide, comment démarrer en 3 étapes.

Je te renvoie sur le sujet VMware Fusion ou Parallel ? et le lien direct des essais parus dans la presse comparant les 2 logiciels de virtualisation :

http://forums.macg.co/10093752-post427.html


----------



## DomS75 (11 Janvier 2012)

Merci Jean-Miche pour les infos! je comptais en effet aller acheter la boîte de Parallel 7!

meilleures salutations!


----------



## Jean-Miche (11 Janvier 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Il me reste la solution de booster un peu ma Ram pour la partager équitablement entre OS X et Windows et avoir une utilisation plus fluide des deux.



Tu connais le document de Microsoft qui permet d'optimiser Windows 7.
Le voilà :

http://windows.microsoft.com/fr-FR/windows7/Optimize-Windows-7-for-better-performance


----------



## chafpa (11 Janvier 2012)

Merci


----------



## thomas_mons (12 Janvier 2012)

bonsoir à tous !!

j'ai deux questionc concernant PD7:

tout d'abord, je suis nouveau sur mac 

1) Existe t-il un tuto qui explique comment utiliser PD7 ?? afin de ne pas me planter svp ^^

2) j'ai une version de PD7 (je suis étudiant, pas envie de payer une licence, et je dois absolument utiliser de temps en temps Xp pour certains programmes), que veut dire tout ca dans le tuto d'intall de PD7:

Comment enregistrer Parallels Desktop ?

01. Ouvrez votre fichier hosts*.

02. Ajouter ceci entre les lignes 255.255.255.255 broadcasthost et ::1 localhost :

127.0.0.1 pd7.blist.parallels.com
127.0.0.1 pdfm7.blist.parallels.com
127.0.0.1 registration.parallels.com
127.0.0.1 parallels.com
127.0.0.1 update.parallels.com

03. Redémarrer votre Macintosh.

04. Installez l'application Parallels Desktop 7.

05. Bloquez toutes les connexions vers Parallels avec Little Snitch.

06. Lancez Parallels Desktop 7.

07. Entrez votre nom et le serial suivant : --------------------------------------------------

08. Votre application est désormais activée.

09. N'ENREGISTREZ PAS L'APPLICATION ! Quitter la fenêtre.

10. Enjoy !

Surtout les point 1-2-5-9




Merci d'avance a tous !


----------



## StoneGuad (13 Janvier 2012)

Salut à toi, Thomas_Mons, 
Ce que tu décris là ressemble purement et simplement à un début de piratage de logiciel informatique.
Comme tu le sais Le Forum de MacGeneration est le dernier des endroit ou tu peux évoquer ce sujet, et quand je dis "le dernier", je devrais clairement indiquer que tu n'as pas à évoquer cela.
On va parier sur ta méconnaissance de la situation et t'informer que ce que tu appelles "Tuto d'installation" est en fait un "Tuto de piratage" de ce logiciel.
J'espère pour ma part t'avoir clairement ... éclairci.


----------



## Pharmacos (13 Janvier 2012)

Je ne peux pas t'aider sur les points 1 à 9. Par contre je réitère le 10 : enjoy !


----------



## themadpiper (7 Février 2012)

Bonjour. Je possède un iMac et j'envisage d'acheter un MacBook pro. Peut-on installer pd7 sur 2 machines avec le même n de série ? Merci


----------



## chafpa (7 Février 2012)

Bootcamp ayant été viré, je suis confronté à un problème de réseau sous Windows 7 / Parallels 6.

En fait je ne vois pas le réseau, sauf l'iMac, et mon adresse est 10.211.55.6. alors que tous mes matériels sont en 192.168.1.xx

Une idée ?

Merci d'avance


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Bootcamp ayant été viré, je suis confronté à un problème de réseau sous Windows 7 / Parallels 6.
> 
> En fait je ne vois pas le réseau, sauf l'iMac, et mon adresse est 10.211.55.6. alors que tous mes matériels sont en 192.168.1.xx
> 
> Une idée ?



Si sur la partition Bootcamp il y avait Windows d'installé, il se pourrait qu'en supprimant cette partition les liens soient corrompus. 

Comment Windows peut-il fonctionner correctement ? a-t-il été réinstallé dans la machine virtuelle créée par Parallels ?


----------



## chafpa (7 Février 2012)

Oui.

J'ai toujours eu Windows 7 sur Bootcamp* et une autre installation en machine virtuelle de Parallels 5 d'abord et 6 ensuite. Cette machine virtuelle n'utilisait pas la partition Bootcamp. C'est bien une seconde installation de Windows 7 indépendante. 

* Que je ne pouvais guère utiliser tellement c'était aveuglant et je n'ai jamais trouvé de soft réellement efficace pour y remédier bien qu'ayant testé tout ce qui me passait sous la main.


----------



## Anonyme (7 Février 2012)

Il faut peut-être mettre à jour les différents logiciels, dont Parallels ... 
Et ne pas oublier de précéder à la réparation des permissions


----------



## chafpa (7 Février 2012)

Tout a été fait avant que je ne m'aventure à poser la question sur le forum.


----------



## themadpiper (7 Février 2012)

themadpiper a dit:


> Bonjour. Je possède un iMac et j'envisage d'acheter un MacBook pro. Peut-on installer pd7 sur 2 machines avec le même n de série ? Merci



Pas d'idée ?


----------



## chafpa (8 Février 2012)

Il suffit de lire la licence de Parallels :

- http://www.parallels.com/about/eula/

Il faut acheter une (ou plusieurs) clé pour faire plus d'une installation et, pour info, le logiciel n'est pas revendable.


----------



## Jean-Miche (9 Février 2012)

themadpiper a dit:


> Pas d'idée ?



Je te conseille d'acheter une version en boîte de Parallels 7 chez ton distributeur habituel car tu auras un CD, un petit guide de 17 pages : comment démarrer, 2 petites fiches très claires : le guide de référence rapide, comment démarrer en 3 étapes.

Et tu pourras ainsi installer Parallels 7 sur tes 2 machines.


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Février 2012)

Je vote pour chafpa : 



> *1.2. Limites dutilisation.* Vous ne pouvez utiliser  quune seule copie du Logiciel, activée par une clé de licence sur un  seul serveur (virtuel ou physique) détenu, loué ou autrement contrôlé  par vous. Si vous disposez de plusieurs clés de licence pour le  Logiciel, vous pouvez effectuer et utiliser autant de copies du Logiciel  que le nombre de clés de licence à votre disposition. Pour les besoins  de ce Contrat, « lutilisation » du logiciel signifie le téléchargement  du Logiciel sur une mémoire permanente ou temporaire dordinateur.  Linstallation du Logiciel sur un serveur réseau uniquement à des fins  de distribution vers dautres ordinateurs ne correspond pas à «  lutilisation » du Logiciel, et elle est permise, tant que vous possédez  une clé de licence pour chacun des serveurs (virtuel ou physique) sur  lesquels le Logiciel est distribué. Le Logiciel ne peut être utilisé ou  distribué sur un nombre dordinateurs supérieur au nombre dordinateurs  pour lesquels vous disposez des clés de licence. Si vous utilisez ou  distribuez le Logiciel à de multiples utilisateurs, vous devez vous  assurer que le nombre dutilisateurs ne dépasse pas le nombre de clés de  licence en votre possession ou alors vous viendriez enfreindre les  Modalités de ce Contrat.


----------



## chafpa (10 Février 2012)

chafpa a dit:


> Bootcamp ayant été viré, je suis confronté à un problème de réseau sous Windows 7 / Parallels 6.
> 
> En fait je ne vois pas le réseau, sauf l'iMac, et mon adresse est 10.211.55.6. alors que tous mes matériels sont en 192.168.1.xx
> 
> ...


Ayant trouvé la solution, je m'auto-réponds si cela peut aider.

Lors de l'installation de Parallels, 5 puis 6 en ce qui me concerne, celui-ci crée par défaut  un réseau "Partagé". Dans ce cas, le réseau est invisible.

Si on veut voir le réseau, il faut modifier la configuration de la Machine Virtuelle et choisir le réseau "Ponté". Là, l'adresse IP devient 192.168.1.xx, dans mon cas de figure, et tout le réseau s'affiche.


----------



## daomen (20 Février 2012)

Bonsoir 

parallels fonctionne uniquement avec un windows original ?


----------



## Jean-Miche (21 Février 2012)

daomen a dit:


> Bonsoir, parallels fonctionne uniquement avec un windows original ?



Il faut un Windows en boîte acheté chez un distributeur et pas un Windows OEM.

Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium en boîte ne coûte que 155  ce qui ramené par jour ne fait que 42 centimes pendant 365 jours. Çà n'est pas très onéreux ramené au jour.

Je te donne le lien issu de la base de données de Parallels concernant les Windows OEM : 

http://kb.parallels.com/en/113269

où il est spécifié :

Your Windows is OEM. *OEM Windows operating systems may not work with Parallels Desktop after you migrate them to virtual machines. OEM operating systems are only distributed when they are sold with computers.* The best example of an OEM operating system is the copy of Windows that comes pre-installed when you buy a new PC.


----------



## Ben20 (25 Février 2012)

Peut-on installer 2 OS avec Parallels ?
J'ai déjà une version Win7 sous BootCamp et il me faut XP pour un programme où les pilotes ne sont gérés que sous XP :/

J'aimerais donc pouvoir utiliser ma partition Win7 et XP avec Parallels, possible ?


Merci de vos réponses


----------



## ziommm (25 Février 2012)

Ben20 a dit:


> Peut-on installer 2 OS avec Parallels ?
> J'ai déjà une version Win7 sous BootCamp et il me faut XP pour un programme où les pilotes ne sont gérés que sous XP :/
> 
> J'aimerais donc pouvoir utiliser ma partition Win7 et XP avec Parallels, possible ?
> ...



Tu peux en installer autant que tu veux, chaque VM sera installée dans un fichier indépendant. Si tu comptes les faire tourner en même temps par contre, il fat s'assurer que la RAM suive.


----------



## Ben20 (25 Février 2012)

Merci de ta réponse ziommm, un super nouvelle pour commencer la journée ^^


----------



## jeje66 (15 Mars 2012)

Bonjour,
je viens d'acheter parallels 7, avant j'avais vmware fusion .

avec parallels je rencontre le même problème que vmware, a savoir envoyer un fichier par email dans la messagerie par défaut du mac.

est-ce possible?


----------



## Jerome_C (19 Mars 2012)

La doc en français en parle, p.75.

Mais je l'ai pas testé, c'est juste histoire de faire mon JM.


----------



## jeje66 (28 Mars 2012)

Merci jeromeC alias JM bis!!

j'ai fait ça mais rien a faire, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solution à l'heure actuelle.
déjà thunderbird mac est pas totalement implanté dans l'osx.

autre problème qui est plus embêtant, quand je suis sur un logiciel sur win7, ebp facturation par exemple.
quand je veux fermer une facture il me demande toujours si je veux enregistrer par une toute petite fenêtre.

et c'est bien ça le problème cette fenêtre n'apparait pas dans cohérence et me bloque donc le logiciel!

en mode fenêtre je n'ai pas ce problème la petite fenêtre s'affiche normalement, alors qu'en mode cohérence elle est cachée.

si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur!!

merci


----------



## Agogue (16 Avril 2012)

Bonjour !!

J'ai installé Windows XP Sp3 sur mon Mac OS X avec Parallels Desktop. Après moults recherches, je n'arrive pas à connecter Windows à Internet : le souci semble être que dans le gestionnaire de périphérique, aucun périphérique de type "adaptateur réseau" n'apparait (comme si je n'avais sur mon mac aucun périphérique de réseau)... DU coup je n'ai aucun moyen de configurer quoi que ce soit comme me le conseille le guide d'utilisateur 

Des idées pour résoudre mon petit souci ?

Merci beaucoup !

Marine


----------



## Jean-Miche (18 Avril 2012)

Agogue a dit:


> Bonjour !!J'ai installé Windows XP Sp3 sur mon Mac OS X avec Parallels Desktop. Après moults recherches, je n'arrive pas à connecter Windows à Internet : le souci semble être que dans le gestionnaire de périphérique, aucun périphérique de type "adaptateur réseau" n'apparait (comme si je n'avais sur mon mac aucun périphérique de réseau)... DU coup je n'ai aucun moyen de configurer quoi que ce soit comme me le conseille le guide d'utilisateur   Des idées pour résoudre mon petit souci ?
> Merci beaucoup ! Marine



Normalement, quand tu installes Parallels 7, tu bénéficies par défaut des réglages de ton Mac qui se reportent automatiquement sur Windows.
Il ne faut pas toucher du tout aux réglages de Windows : tout se régle avec Parallels 7.

Je te conseille d'aller dans les menus de Parallels et d'y chercher réseau. Tu y trouveras le moyen de te connecter à internet.


----------



## Jerome_C (30 Avril 2012)

jeje66 a dit:


> Merci jeromeC alias JM bis!!


En même temps je l'avais cherché 



> j'ai fait ça mais rien a faire, je pense qu'il n'y a pas de solution à l'heure actuelle. déjà thunderbird mac est pas totalement implanté dans l'osx.


Heu je m'en sers depuis plusieurs année, je vois pas pourquoi tu dis ça...



> autre problème qui est plus embêtant, quand je suis sur un logiciel sur win7, ebp facturation par exemple.
> quand je veux fermer une facture il me demande toujours si je veux enregistrer par une toute petite fenêtre.
> 
> et c'est bien ça le problème cette fenêtre n'apparait pas dans cohérence et me bloque donc le logiciel!


C'est ballot 



> en mode fenêtre je n'ai pas ce problème la petite fenêtre s'affiche normalement, alors qu'en mode cohérence elle est cachée.


C'est pourtant la solution ! 



> si quelqu'un a une solution je suis preneur!!


Bah non.



> merci


De rien !! (si c'est pas de l'anti JM ça !!!)


----------



## vomi (25 Juillet 2012)

Bonjour,

je rencontre un problème d'impression avec Parallels Desktop 7 sur un MBA 2012 et Win XP.
J'imprime une page de test sur Windows XP, et il y a des "foirages" dans l'impression. Des espaces qui s'ajoutent entre des caractères par exemple.

Clairement non lié à l'imprimante quoi. Quand j'imprime depuis le Mac, aucun problème.

Qqn a t-il déjà eu le problème?

merci !

vomi


----------



## Jean-Miche (25 Juillet 2012)

vomi a dit:


> Bonjour, je rencontre un problème d'impression avec Parallels Desktop 7 sur un MBA 2012 et Win XP.
> J'imprime une page de test sur Windows XP, et il y a des "foirages" dans l'impression. Des espaces qui s'ajoutent entre des caractères par exemple.
> Clairement non lié à l'imprimante quoi. Quand j'imprime depuis le Mac, aucun problème.
> Qqn a t-il déjà eu le problème?;merci !     vomi



Je rappele que l'on peut trouver sur le site de Parallels la base de connaissances gratuite et en français. Voilà le lien :

http://kb.parallels.com/

Je suis passé à Windows 7 alors que j'avais encore il y a un an XP. Je ne regrette pas dans la mesure où XP est un OS qui date.

Les prix ont complètement chuté. Autant en profiter. 
Windows 7 Edition Familiale Premium à 154,90 . J'ai payé le mien il y a un an 199,90 

Mon impression se passe tout à fait bien avec Windows 7.


----------



## vomi (26 Juillet 2012)

Merci pour le lien, mais j'avais déjà effectué cette recherche, et je n'ai pas eu la chance de trouver réponse à mon problème.
D'où mon post sur ce forum, pour trouver un malchanceux comme moi qui aurait eu le même soucis!


----------



## carvi84 (12 Septembre 2012)

Bonsoir, Je voulais vs demander si l"install de parrallels est possible sans d"abord 
installer SL 
Certains ont ils installe seulement avec lion 
Ou ML 
Ca tourne bien ?
Merci de vos reponses
Cordialement ccim12


----------



## Jerome_C (12 Septembre 2012)

Je comprends ce que tu veux dire... Parallels Desktop est un logiciel de virtualisation de systèmes d'exploitations, il se lance de l'intérieur d'une session Mac OS et depuis ce soft tu démarres d'autres OS (linux, windows, voire d'autres OS X). Donc tu dois être soit *dans* SL, soit dans Lion, soit dans ML...

Tu confonds peut-être avec un dual boot Mac OS / autre OS ? (bootcamp)


----------



## jeje66 (26 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour à tous
je possède parallels 8 avec window8.
parallels a changer le logo de mon dossier applications, sur mon dock j'ai le logo windows qui est sur le dossier applications.

même à la racine dans machintosh hd j'ai mon dossier applications qui a un logo windows dessus au lieu du A.

je suis pas maniac, mais bon j'ai un mac pas un pc!

si quelqu'un a une astuce merci


----------



## Jerome_C (27 Novembre 2012)

Ah oui c'est moche 

Moi il m'a pas fait ça...


----------



## jeje66 (27 Novembre 2012)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Ah oui c'est moche
> 
> Moi il m'a pas fait ça...



Il est interdit de se moquer!!!

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 11h35 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 11h22 ----------

j'ai un autre soucis beaucoup plus embetant.

je possède un logiciel ebp devis et facturation que j'ai installé sur win8 via parallels8.

j'ai paramétrer en mail par défaut sur win8 thunderbird sur mon mac.

si je clique sur un ficher sur le bureau de win8 envoyer vers destinataire mail ça m'ouvre thunderbird sur le mac, ca fonctionne impec.

le soucis est dans ebp si je clic sur une facture et que je fais envoyer par mail, j'ai un message d'erreur " the following error was occured, there are still active mapi sessions in this thread, you must close session these session first"

jerome c tu me trouves une réponse comme tu t'es moqué


----------



## Jerome_C (29 Novembre 2012)

Essaye d'installer / configurer un thunderbird win à l'intérieur de ton W9 dans la VM, en imap, donc que tu accèdes à ton compte mail depuis TB win à l&#8217;intérieur de la VM ou TB Mac, c'est pareil (les mêmes emails reçus / envoyés).


----------



## jeje66 (30 Novembre 2012)

oui, si je mets thunderbird sur win8 dans parallels ça fonctionne, cétait pour éviter d'avoir 2 thunderbird


----------



## Jerome_C (3 Décembre 2012)

Quoi, quoi, t'aimes pas Thunderbird ???


----------



## jeje66 (4 Décembre 2012)

Jerome_C a dit:


> Quoi, quoi, t'aimes pas Thunderbird ???




J'adore thunderbird!!

autre question, je me demande si on peut couper laccès a internet de windows sur parallels afin déviter dinstaller un anti virus sur win8

je me sers de win8 que pour devis et factures et compta alors est-ce la peine d'avoir un anti virus?


----------



## alex-rcs (30 Décembre 2012)

Salut,
J'aurais aimé savoir s'il y avait moyen d'améliorer la qualités de la fenêtre Windows de Parallels en plein écran ?
En taille réduite la qualités est bonne, mais c'est pas évident de travailler sur un quart d'écran.
En plein écran la qualités est très moyenne voir mauvaise, et j'ai des bandes noires à gauche et à droite.
Où puis-je paramétrer ça ?

Merci de vos réponse 

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 13h39 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 12h23 ----------

Problème résolu, j'ai pas pensé à régler la résolution (clique droit sur le bureau).

Désolé de ma bêtise


----------



## Jerome_C (6 Janvier 2013)

alex-rcs a dit:


> Désolé de ma bêtise



« La bêtise est nettement supérieure à lintelligence car toute lintelligence du monde ne permettra jamais de comprendre la bêtise universelle, tandis quun peu de bêtise suffit amplement à ne pas comprendre quoi que ce soit dintelligent. »

de Philippe Geluck 



Mais dans ton cas ce n'est pas de la bêtise puisque tu as cherché et trouvé


----------



## chafpa (31 Janvier 2013)

Avec Parallels 8 je rencontre un problème lors du clonage de mon iMac.

J'avais Windows 7 dont j'ai conservé la Machine Virtuelle et j'ai installé Windows 8. Depuis ce jour lorsque je veux cloner mon iMac avec CCC, ce dernier ne finit pas sa tâche et reste bloqué sur le clonage des machines virtuelles ou alors il l'a finit avec un message d'erreur *si je choisis d'archiver temporairement ce qui devrait être supprimé du clone.*

Par contre, si je choisi de supprimer du clone tout ce qui n'est pas sur la source, tout se déroule normalement.

Quelqu'un a-t-il rencontré ce problème ?


----------



## alex-rcs (6 Février 2013)

Salut,
Mon problème du jour : j'aimerais me connecter sur un réseau wifi qu'un ami sur PC à créé de son ordi avec connectify pour jouer en LAN. 
J'arrive à m'y connecter sur la partie Mac, j'arrive à le connecter à un wifi normal sur la partie Pc, en m'y connectant D'habord sur la partie Mac, mais je n'arrive pas à le connecter à ce réseau sur le Pc, je ne vous aucun réseau en bas à droite. 
J'ai Seven avec parallels. 

En fait pour me connecter à un wifi normal je n'ai rien a faire sur la partie PC, si le Mac y est connecté le PC l'est directement. Je ne vois même pas la liste des wifi à proximité sur le PC.
Donc si ça se troué je suis bien connecté au réseau, mais je ne le vois pas. En tout cas dans le jeu je n'arrive pas à rejoindre la partie (Âge of empire II). 

Merci de m'aider à régler parallels pour y arriver


----------



## pydo (24 Mars 2013)

Bonjour

voilà je suis totalement perdu

je m'explique : j'ai installé Parallels8 avec un windows7 version intégrale
j'ai ensuite installé EBP puis thunderbird, Acrobatreader.

le problème est le suivant : quand je veux envoyer un devis par mail dans EBP il y a un arrêt dans la procédure
et il me renvoi le message suivant : The following error has occured : There are still active MAPI sessions in this thread. you must close the sessions first!

Donc j'ai vu un peu plus haut que ce message apparait quand thunderbird (ou autre ) n'est pas installé, ce qui n'est pas mon cas ......
dans les paramètre de la VM le partage de la messagerie est sur windows

auriez vous une idée comment résoudre le problème? ou sinon savait vous de quel session le message parle.

si chez vous ça fonctionne pouvez vous me dire comment sont vos paramètres

j'ai vu qu'avant ce message  une petite fenêtre s'ouvre et il essaye de créer une image jpg dans le répertoire appdata

y aurait il un problème de droit ? car je ne la voie pas

merci de votre futur aide

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 01h53 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 00h46 ----------

Hip Hip Hip Hourra

voilà aprés dix heures de recherche et une lueur de souvenir d'informaticien j'ai trouvé le pourquoi du comment

en fait cette erreur est seulement du au soucis que ebp ne trouve pas la messagerie par défaut

donc il suffit de renseigner ce paramétre et le tour est jouer ça fonctionne

dans thunderbird c'est là :

Dans Thunderbird, cliquez Options, *Options* et cliquez sur l'onglet avancé. Il vous suffit ensuite de cliquer dans la bonne case pour vérifier si il est la messagerie par défaut et lancer la recherche.

dans mon cas ça a fonctionné et je commençais a désespéré.... ouff le moral revient

et dans la configuration de la machine virtuel il faut que le partage des application mac avec windows soit réglé pour le mail à Ouvrir sur Windows

si vous avez un moyen pour que ce soit mail sur le mac qui s'ouvre je vous benirais pour très longtemps

merci


----------



## Jerome_C (25 Mars 2013)

Non c'est gentil franchement sans façon, déjà on a un nouveau pape alors côté bénédiction...


----------



## spounz (8 Septembre 2014)

Déterrage de topic.

Je viens d'installer la version 10 de parallels, par dessus la v9.
Le changement est immédiat : la machine virtuelle (w7) s'ouvre beaucoup plus rapidement, et s'éteint également + vite.
Office 2013 se lance aussi plus rapidement.
Bref, nette amélioration après deux versions où il n'y avait pas grand chose de changé.


----------



## Valentin.CLB (11 Septembre 2014)

Bonjour, j'ai installé parallels il y a 1 mois sans aucun soucis qui tourne avec windows Xp, cependant une question me trotte dans la tête et je n'est pas trouvé de réponse sur le net. Voila je voulais savoir lorsque j&#8217;installe un programme dans parallels (windows xp) ou se trouve t'il sur mon mac ? Le logiciel installé laisse t'il des fichiers dans le mac si je désinstalle parallels, ou alors est ce internet au dossier crée par le logiciel dans mes documents ?


----------



## conanjc (3 Octobre 2014)

Pour ma part, je viens d'installer Parallels Desktop 10 avec Windows 10 en version preview et cela marche très très bien aussi. Voici d'ailleurs un tutoriel pour ceux qui sont intéressés : http://www.macplanete.com/tutoriels/11909/installer-windows-10-sur-mac


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Octobre 2014)

Valentin.CLB a dit:


> Bonjour, j'ai installé parallels il y a 1 mois sans aucun soucis qui tourne avec windows Xp, cependant une question me trotte dans la tête et je n'est pas trouvé de réponse sur le net. Voila je voulais savoir lorsque jinstalle un programme dans parallels (windows xp) ou se trouve t'il sur mon mac ? Le logiciel installé laisse t'il des fichiers dans le mac si je désinstalle parallels, ou alors est ce internet au dossier crée par le logiciel dans mes documents ?



Il y a un gros fichier dans ton mac qui est un "disque virtuel", qui, dès que la machine virtuelle se lance, se comporte comme un disque classique. Tout est dedans.

Son emplacement est variable, il faut regarder dans la configuration de ta MV, onglet Matériel et Disque Dur 1 (ou autre), aussi en mettant la souris (si pas en plein écran / cohérence) sur l'icone du DD en bas à droite. Chez moi c'est dans un dossier Parallels sous Documents sur mon compte.


----------



## Tuncurry (7 Octobre 2014)

Attention, problème Parallels avec la version actuelle 9. xx (je suis en 9.0.24237) et la mise à jour OSX  10.9.5.
Une fois la mise à jour faite, le service Parallels ne se lance plus : "Impossible de démarrer les services Parallels. "  Id prb: 15381.

Il faut impérativement installer la dernière mise à jour sur le site Parallels : 9.0.24251


voilà.


----------



## plaj (9 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour à tous
J'ai parallels desktop 10 sur un imac équipé de 32 go de ram
Je n'arrive pas à allouer plus de 8go à ma machine virtuelle (Windows 7 ou 8)
Avec fusion 7 pas de problème mais avec parallels je reste plafonné à 8 go Max
Que l'un sait-il pourquoi ?
Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Jerome_C (9 Octobre 2014)

J'ai pas PD 10 et j'ai jamais essayé de mettre beaucoup de RAM dans une VM, mais sur le principe je vois que le curseur monte jusqu'au max théorique de la RAM de mon ordi... quel est le symptôme / comment constates tu le problème ?


----------



## plaj (9 Octobre 2014)

Jerome_C a dit:


> J'ai pas PD 10 et j'ai jamais essayé de mettre beaucoup de RAM dans une VM, mais sur le principe je vois que le curseur monte jusqu'au max théorique de la RAM de mon ordi... quel est le symptôme / comment constates tu le problème ?



Et bien malheureusement non. Le curseur reste a 8go alors que mon Mac dispose de 32 go. Et j'ai vraiment besoin de plus de 8 go sur ma vm
Merci pour vos avis.


----------



## conanjc (10 Octobre 2014)

plaj a dit:


> Et bien malheureusement non. Le curseur reste a 8go alors que mon Mac dispose de 32 go. Et j'ai vraiment besoin de plus de 8 go sur ma vm
> Merci pour vos avis.



Le maximum que Parallels Desktop  9 peut allouer à une VM est de 16 Go. C'est ici pour le lien : 
http://kb.parallels.com/en/113649

Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'utilise la version 10. Je viens de regarder l'aide en ligne de cette version et il est également écrit : "Remarque : quel que soit le total de mémoire (RAM) dont dispose votre Mac, le total maximum de mémoire que vous pouvez affecter à Windows est de 16 Go. Cependant, si vous utilisez Parallels Desktop 10 pour Mac Enterprise Edition, le total maximum de mémoire que vous pouvez affecter à Windows est de 64 Go."

Autrement dit, tu dois passer en version Enterprise...


----------



## plaj (10 Octobre 2014)

conanjc a dit:


> Le maximum que Parallels Desktop  9 peut allouer à une VM est de 16 Go. C'est ici pour le lien :
> http://kb.parallels.com/en/113649
> 
> Comme je l'ai dit plus haut, j'utilise la version 10. Je viens de regarder l'aide en ligne de cette version et il est également écrit : "Remarque : quel que soit le total de mémoire (RAM) dont dispose votre Mac, le total maximum de mémoire que vous pouvez affecter à Windows est de 16 Go. Cependant, si vous utilisez Parallels Desktop 10 pour Mac Enterprise Edition, le total maximum de mémoire que vous pouvez affecter à Windows est de 64 Go."
> ...



Merci à tous. Mon probléme venait que j'utilisais une version de démo. Et dans ce cas, le somme totale de mémoire autorisée n'est que de 8 Go. Désormais en version payante, je dispose de 16 Go pour ma MV. 
Merci à tous.


----------



## Tizahh (2 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un a déjà utilisé un emulateur 5250 sur parallels ?


----------



## Tizahh (17 Décembre 2014)

Bonjour,

Quelqu'un utilise le mode "cohérence" sur parallels ? 
Parce que à chaque fois que je l'utilise mon mac est fortement ralenti, voir quasi inutilisable dès que je lance ma machine virtuelle windows Seven. 

Est ce juste un problème de réglage ou ce mode est une usine gaz ?


----------



## Procyon24 (3 Janvier 2015)

Bonjour, comme mon système est stable et parfait pour ce que je fais :  j'utilise encore Parallell 6 (avec Windows 7) et Snow Leopard. 

Je désire passer à Yosemite et parallell 10 est obligatoire si j'ai bien compris. J'aimerais savoir s'il faut absolument tout refaire à partir de zéro? 

Est-ce que l'installation de Yosemite détruira la Machine virtuelle? 

Et si non est-ce que à partir de Snwow Leopard, parallell 10 s'installe sur le 6 sans détruire le système mis en place? 

Merci d'avance pour d'éventuelles réponses.


----------



## Jerome_C (5 Janvier 2015)

Normalement c'est transparent et tu peux reouvrir une vieille VM, il va réinstaller les Parallel Tools dedans. Normalement. Fais des backups dans tous les sens !  

Pour l'install de Yosemite, un seul conseil utile : faire une réparation des droits de ton disque système (avec le bon vieux utilitaire de disque standard de Max OS X)  JUSTE APRÈS la fin de la fin de la mise à jour, il va en trouver des tonnes pas OK, il les répare, tu reboot et tu n'as PLUS  de problème avec Yosemite. J'ai toujours upgradé mes Max OS X comme ça, j'ai jamais fait de "clean install que ça fait soit disant du bien de tout repartir de 0 quelques chose que t'as mis des mois voire des année à mettre à ton goût", moi ça  me fait surtout chier en fait, et avec  cette méthode toute simple je n'ai jamais eu de soucis.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Janvier 2015)

Procyon24 a dit:


> Bonjour, comme mon système est stable et parfait pour ce que je fais :  j'utilise encore Parallell 6 (avec Windows 7) et Snow Leopard.
> 
> Je désire passer à Yosemite et parallell 10 est obligatoire si j'ai bien compris. J'aimerais savoir s'il faut absolument tout refaire à partir de zéro?
> 
> ...



je te dirais:
1. fais une clean install de Yosemite. C'est toujours de partir sur un base propre, et tu fait pas ca souvent (encore sous SL) donc c'est acceptabel je pense.

2. une fois que t'as installé Parallels Desktop 10, importe ta VM. Eventuellement, le soft fera une conversion de la vieille VM vers une nouvelle.


----------



## Procyon24 (6 Janvier 2015)

Merci pour ta réponse.

Je ne comprends pas bien la seconde partie: "une fois que t'as installé Parallels Desktop 10, importe ta VM. Éventuellement, le soft fera une conversion de la vieille VM vers une  nouvelle".

Il y aurait donc moyen de retrouver ma VM et tout son contenu? ça serait fantastique, mais comment l'importe-t-on ? par Time Machine? et comment s'y prend-on?


----------



## Jerome_C (23 Janvier 2015)

Je n'ai jamais fait de "clean install", je ne sais donc pas si ça supprimer toutes les données utilisateur, ou pas, et donc si tu dois gérer la sauvegarde / recopie de ces données manuellement avant et après upgrade (ou alors il y a un assistant qui s'en charge ?), dans le pire des cas tu dois les copier via un disque / support quelconque (de l'endroit où ils sont stockées avant upgrade vers là où il le seront après), mais au final quand tu auras fait ça et acheté PD10 (ou payé l'upgrade, mais je ne sais pas quelle est la version minimum pour avoir le droit d'upgrader directement en v10) et que tu le lanceras, tu auras une option dedans te permettant d'ouvrir le fichier de ta VM actuelle (que tu auras copié avec les données comme je disais) et la convertir au nouveau format PD10.

Si tu fais une upgrade pas clean (cf mon post plus haut, moi j'ai pas de problème avec ça), tes VM PD seront toujours au même endroit, les ouvrir avec PD10 proposera leur mise à niveau (ou via fonction "d'import" idoine proposée dans l'outil).


----------



## Jord2412 (5 Juillet 2015)

Bonjour cher utilisateur de Parallels,

Ayant besoin d'effectuer un projet avec un logiciel spécifique permettant de communiquer avec des cartes électronique, il m'a fallu (de force) installer Windows sur mon MacbookPro 13 2015. La solution Parallels m'a paru la plus simple mais je viens de tomber sur un problème concernant les ports USB.

En effet, après avoir indiquer à Parallel que mon périphérique doit se connecter sur Windows, je n'ai absolument aucune possibilité de communiquer avec. Le logiciel (DynamicC) m'indique : Impossible d'ouvrir le port série. Je suis par la suite aller faire un tour dans les paramètres systèmes et mes ports USB sont bien reconnu ainsi que mon port série : USB SERIAL PORT 9 (COM).

Mes deux questions sont donc :

Auriez-vous une petite idée concernant le problème que je connais pour mes ports USB ? Qui en passant fonctionnent très bien en lecture de DD par exemple.

Ma seule utilisation de Windows étant professionnel ne serait-il finalement pas préférable d'utiliser Boot Camp pour éviter tout problème de connexion ? Mon Windows se limitera à utiliser des logiciels qui ont besoin de communiquer avec des cartes via les ports USB.

Je vous remercie d'avance pour l'intérêt que vous allez porter à mon problème.

PS : Je suis sous Yosemite et Parallel 10


----------



## Mac*Gyver (6 Juillet 2015)

des fois, ce genre de soft accepter les ports series jus'qu'a un certain numero (genre COM1 a COM5 et c'est tout).
Tente dans windows de reparametrer ce port virtuel en COM1 ou 2.

Sinon, je sais pas


----------



## Jord2412 (6 Juillet 2015)

Merci beaucoup pour ta réponse.

En jouant un peu avec les ports séries, j'ai réussi à faire ma communication. En fait, je dois faire en sorte de brancher sur le port USB mon appareil pour que Parallels le détecte comme port COM et fasse circuler l'information à Windows. En tout cas, çà fonctionne.

Par contre, dès que je lance la communication, le MAC s'emballe. Ca monte très très vite en température et le moniteur d'activité m'indique que Windows 7 utilise 200% (çà me parait étrange) du processeur. De plus, après extinction de W7, Parallels plante complètement. Mon logiciel ne demande quasiment aucune ressource, il ne fait que communiquer.

Pensez-vous que c'est une mauvaise gérance de Parallels au niveau des ports qui posent problème ? 

Merci d'avance.


----------



## chafpa (6 Juillet 2015)

Est-il envisageable d'installer Parallels sur un Mac Book Air ?

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Mac*Gyver (7 Juillet 2015)

j'ai juste une fois utiliser paralleles pur un soft USB=> prt de com et ca avait marché sasn probleme.

sinon, parallels peut etre installé sur n'importe quel mac  (mon vieux macbook et certainement mois puisssant qu'un mba recent)


----------



## Tiedjan (19 Août 2015)

Hello,

J'aurais besoin d'un petit éclairage de vos lumières concernant l'utilisation de Bootcamp avec PD.

Dans l'aide de PD il y a 2 points, j'ai du mal à comprendre si ce sont deux possibilités ou s'il est nécéssaire de faire les 2 :

- Configurer Parallels Desktop pour exécuter Windows à partir de la partition Boot Camp
- Importer Windows et vos données à partir de Boot Camp dans Parallels Desktop

En fait là, dans le doute, j'ai fait les deux, mais du coup je me retrouve avec deux VM dans mon launcher PD, donc je suppose qu'il fallait plutôt choisir son camp.

Quelles sont les différences, à l'utilisation, des deux méthodes ? Sont-elles complémentaires ?

Merci à vous !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Août 2015)

Salut @Tiedjan 

Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser PD si tu as une partition BootCamp.
Pour moi c'est soit l'un soit l'autre.

@+


----------



## chafpa (19 Août 2015)

jeanjd63 a dit:


> Je ne vois pas l'intérêt d'utiliser PD si tu as une partition BootCamp.
> Pour moi c'est soit l'un soit l'autre.@+


Tout à fait. Parallels n'a aucun interêt avez  Bootcamp.

- Bootcamp n'a aucunement besoin d'autre logiciel pour être utilisé.

- Par contre, il oblige à rebooter le Mac pour être utilisé ..... ce qui n'est pas le cas avec Parallels.

Reste à savoir si tu veux utiliser Windows quelque minutes..... auquel cas Parallels est préférable. Sinon, pour une longue période d'utilisation, Bootcamp ne te coûtera pas un sous.


----------



## Tiedjan (19 Août 2015)

Utilisant PD pour d'autres OS, j'en suis de toute façon équipé. Et cette fonction est bien pratique pour des tâches simples ne nécessitant pas beaucoup de puissance, et que je retarde à faire par flemme de rebooter sous Windows puis à nouveau sous OS X, ou tout simplement parce-que des opérations sont en cours sous OS X.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Août 2015)

Tiedjan a dit:


> Utilisant PD pour d'autres OS, j'en suis de toute façon équipé. Et cette fonction est bien pratique pour des tâches simples ne nécessitant pas beaucoup de puissance, et que je retarde à faire par flemme de rebooter sous Windows puis à nouveau sous OS X, ou tout simplement parce-que des opérations sont en cours sous OS X.



Dans ce cas il faut :
- Configurer Parallels Desktop pour exécuter Windows à partir de la partition Boot Camp
cela évitera de dupliquer ta partition Bootcamp sur une machine virtuelle (avec les risques de désalignement des données entre les 2 systèmes).


----------



## Tiedjan (19 Août 2015)

OK, bon je me doutais que cette possibilité me suffisait. Merci bien !


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (19 Août 2015)

Pas de quoi.


----------



## rombzg (16 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour,

J'utilise Parallels Desktop 10 sur mon Macbook Pro fin 2013 depuis un petit moment, mais j'ai un problème.
J'ai procédé à l'installation de Windows 7 Pro sur une partition Boot Camp, je souhaite pouvoir utiliser Windows sans forcément le virtualité, mais parfois et pour pas perdre de temps il me le faudrait dans Parallels, le problème le logiciel ne détecte pas ma partition Boot Camp, j'ai cherché sur internet je n'ai pas réussi à corriger le problème.
Quelqu'un a déjà eu ce soucis ?
Merci.


----------



## vache folle (16 Septembre 2015)

rombzg a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> J'utilise Parallels Desktop 10 sur mon Macbook Pro fin 2013 depuis un petit moment, mais j'ai un problème.
> J'ai procédé à l'installation de Windows 7 Pro sur une partition Boot Camp, je souhaite pouvoir utiliser Windows sans forcément le virtualité, mais parfois et pour pas perdre de temps il me le faudrait dans Parallels, le problème le logiciel ne détecte pas ma partition Boot Camp, j'ai cherché sur internet je n'ai pas réussi à corriger le problème.
> ...


Va voir ce lien ou celui-ci,  en anglais. C'est pour windows 10 mais la procédure doit être la même pour windows 7.


----------



## iJof (23 Septembre 2015)

Bonjour, j'aurais une question toute simple : si j'achète Parallels Desktop 11 sur le site de Parallels, sur combien de Mac pourrais-je l'installer ?

D'habitude je l'achète en boutique et 5 installations sont possibles, mais là je ne trouve pas d'information donc je soupçonne que seule une installation soit possible, auquel cas j'attendrai la version boîte qui tarde à arriver.


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Septembre 2015)

iJof a dit:


> Bonjour, j'aurais une question toute simple : si j'achète Parallels Desktop 11 sur le site de Parallels, sur combien de Mac pourrais-je l'installer ?
> 
> D'habitude je l'achète en boutique et 5 installations sont possibles, mais là je ne trouve pas d'information donc je soupçonne que seule une installation soit possible, auquel cas j'attendrai la version boîte qui tarde à arriver.


Salut

Sur le site : http://www.parallels.com/fr/products/desktop/?src=r&pd11&gclid=CLWslLHUjMgCFdXGGwodtF0BNg, dans le tableau en bas de page il est indiqué : Nombre maximal de licences autorisées 5

@+


----------



## iJof (23 Septembre 2015)

Oui mais dès que l'on passe à la page d'achat en cliquant sur le lien sous le tableau, on a apparemment une seule licence :

https://buy.parallels.com/329/purl-pd11f


----------



## Deleted member 1099514 (23 Septembre 2015)

Donc les contacter : http://www.parallels.com/fr/about/contact/#paris


----------



## chafpa (23 Septembre 2015)

Je ne suis pas encore passé à la version 11 car la 10 fait correctement fonctionner Windows 10 pour mes besoins mais je viens de copier la Machine Virtuelle de Windows 10 de mon iMac sur mon MacBook Air sans soucis. Il demande simplement la clé de licence pour installer Parallels 10 et si la MV est une migration ou une copie afin de lui assigner une adresse Mac.

Tout roule sur 3 Mac pour la version 10, maintenant la 11 ???


----------



## pcnum (3 Octobre 2015)

chafpa a dit:


> Je ne suis pas encore passé à la version 11 car la 10 fait correctement fonctionner Windows 10 pour mes besoins mais je viens de copier la Machine Virtuelle de Windows 10 de mon iMac sur mon MacBook Air sans soucis. Il demande simplement la clé de licence pour installer Parallels 10 et si la MV est une migration ou une copie afin de lui assigner une adresse Mac.
> 
> Tout roule sur 3 Mac pour la version 10, maintenant la 11 ???



Fait une sauvegarde ou une copie de ta machine virtuelle et essaye la version demo de Parallels 11. En ce qui me concerne, je ne trouve rien qui puisse m'inciter au changement.


----------



## pcnum (13 Octobre 2015)

Je viens de recevoir par email la relance pour acheter la nouvelle version

_Parallels Desktop 10 pour Mac s'exécutera sur OS X El Capitan (10.11) tant que vous disposez de la dernière mise à jour. Cependant, cette version n'est ni optimisée, ni améliorée pour El Capitan. Vous ne serez pas en mesure de faire glisser-déposer des fichiers de Windows à Mac ou d'utiliser des applications Windows en plein écran*. Pour bénéficier d'une version optimisée de Parallels Desktop pour El Capitan, veuillez mettre à niveau vers Parallels Desktop 11 pour Mac.

Pour vous assurer de disposer de la dernière mise à jour de Parallels Desktop 10, suivez les instructions suivantes : KB111603_



Le glisser - déposer
Utiliser des applications en plein écran
Je peux déjà le faire !!!
et en ce qui concerne les performances elles sont suffisamment minimes avec cette nouvelle version pour ne pas gaspiller son argent !!.
Evitez de faire la derniere mise à jour de la version  10.3.0 (29227) car elle instaure certains bridages de performance c'est fait exprès pour qu'on fasse l'achat de la version 11  !
La mode est au logiciel par abonnement, moi je n'adhère pas du tout à ce principe. Mais commercialement parlant c'est toujours une rentrée d'argent chaque an pour eux même si les innovations, les nouveautés sont minimes !.


----------



## iJof (16 Octobre 2015)

Bon finalement j'ai commandé Parallels en version étudiant… Le même mais moitié prix, et apparemment une unique licence. Pour le moment ça me suffit.

De toute façon dès qu'Apple met à jour son OS, la mise à jour de Parallels est payante. Et parfois obligatoire si on veut continuer à utiliser le logiciel sur le dernier OS…


----------

